#ubuntu-se 2011-03-14
<realubot> Vad händer inatt då?
<OrangeCat> realubot: ?!
<realubot> Jag undrar om inte datorspelen kommer konkurrera ut filmerna i framtiden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnHIIwxEevU
<tnta> nice
<realubot> OpenSUSE ser ju snyggt ut.
<realubot> Det var det där med MS då...
<dagon_> Enjoy the silence
<haffe> Trolololololol.
<haffe> Hahahahahahaha.
<haffe> *Gäsp*
<Barre> morrn
<stirner> *gäääääsp*
<stirner> god morgon kanalen
<coobra> stirner: morn
<speakman> morrn!
 * haffe mäter bredden på stirners gap.
<kodein> ska du mäta omfånget på hans hjässa sen?
<haffe> Kanske.
<larsemil> Barre: jag hittar ingen AAAA pekare på din hemsida...
<larsemil> elelr till din domän
<larsemil> even
<coobra> mycke som ska pekqs
<cHarNe2> det är fult att peka..
<coobra> ja sluta GENAST med det
<Barre> larsemil: kör inte ipv6 ännu ju... det är en fluga  :P
<Barre> larsemil: testat mobilappen för piwik ännu? snygg....
<larsemil> Barre: nej faktiskt inte
<cHarNe2> hur pass bra är piwik? funkar det bra om man har flera vhosts?
<larsemil> det är ju js.
<larsemil> alltså du installerar ett js på varje sida du vill mäta
<Barre> de funderar på att hosta piwik på piwik. bye bye google-stat :P
<cHarNe2> larsemil: ok, men går det att skilja på de olika vhost'sen när man kolla grafer?
<larsemil> Barre: men stop stop stop... vänta nu
<Barre> cHarNe2: ja,
<Barre> larsemil: inte att man måste, men att man kan....
<larsemil> Barre: hela poängen med att använda piwik är ju att du har kontroll över din egen data.
<Barre> larsemil: jag håller fullständigt med, och är anledningen till att jag kör det. Men det utesluter inte att vissa inte vill hosta den själv, skall det enda alternativet vara google då?
<larsemil> Barre: nej det är såklart bra
<larsemil> Barre: det står att "i need a visa" för att kunna ansluta
<coobra> hur fan tar man bort landscape
<larsemil> löste det Barre
<Barre> löste vad?
<coobra> larsemil: ! help
<larsemil> 10:06 < larsemil> Barre: det står att "i need a visa" för att kunna ansluta
<Barre> 10:11 < Barre> löste vad?
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> piwik mobil klienten
<larsemil> den klarade inte av att jag var admin på min webbplats utan ville att jag skulle ha visa rättigheter.
<Barre> ok...
<larsemil> Barre: den är ju lite buggig, får t.ex &aring; istället för å i texter osv
<larsemil> och inga grafer funkar, wtf!
<Barre> larsemil: ok, jag kör både telefon, app och piwik på engelska..
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> landscape-clent ere bara den man ska ta bort ?
<larsemil> nu buggade den ur helt. haha stabil app
<Barre> larsemil: fungerar klockrent för mig...
<larsemil> nu kommer det bara upp piwik mobile och sen är det tomt och man kan inte göra något...
<Barre> zte ftw(?)
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> uppgraderade piwik isntallen
<Barre> kan vara det, jag kör 1.2
<larsemil> nu får jag bara please verify settings oavsett vad jag skriver.. haha
<larsemil> men nu!
<larsemil> nu fungerar det. shit vad snyggt barre!
<larsemil> tack!
<Barre> klockrent
<Barre> eller nästan klockrent :)
<larsemil> haha, ja. nästan. värt en bloggpost
<cHarNe2> installerade piwik nu, gick rätt fort :P
<Barre> väldigt enkelt att komma igång
<cHarNe2> yes, dock gör jag nästan alltid fel när ja ska skapa mysql användare :P
<speedxco1e> är det vettigt att köra en ssd som swap, om den inte swappar så ofta. Funderar på att köpa en 32gb att ha som swap partition. Skiter i om den pajjar, men vill att den ska hålla iaf 1år.
<coobra> yees ;D
<larsemil> Barre: du fick en länk som tack.
<kodapa> speedxco1e: köp ram istället? :P
 * larsemil spottar ur sig buggar i buggtrackern för piwik
<larsemil> kodapa +1
<speedxco1e> kodapa: jo det är klart. Men 32GB ram kostar ju mer än 600 =)
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha.. tackar  :)
<speakman> speedxco1e: vad använder du som kräver så mycket RAM?
<speakman> SSD är snabbt jämfört med mekaniska hårddiskar, men långt ifrån i närheten av RAM-minnen.
<speedxco1e> speakman: jag kör virtualisering.
<speedxco1e> speakman: jag kan tillåta att maskiner som inte används mkt swappar sitt ram
<speakman> vad är nyttan av virtualisering om du inte har kraften för det..?
<haffe> Det är kanske inte en optimal tidpunkt att köpa ram idag.
<speedxco1e> då ssds har låg söktid så är det mkt bättre än diskar
<larsemil> Barre: i love open source! Rapporterade två buggar, båda två är assignade och kommer säkert en ny version av appen snart också. :)
<haffe> Halvledarfabrikerna mår nog inte så bra just nu.
<Barre> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<speedxco1e> haffe: jo ser ut som att priserna är på väg upp, eller inte på väg ner iaf
<speakman> tips; köp _nu_! :)
<Barre> larsemil: vi har på jobbet upptäckt en bug i Outlook 2003/2010 och försökt i två veckor att rapportera den till MS utan resultat. supporten tar inte emot bugrapporter...
<haffe> Bäst att ligga lågt.
<speakman> Barre: det är bara för att MS inte har några buggar. Så meningslöst att ta emot några. ;)
<speakman> !kaka /me
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka /me' not found
<speakman> !kaka | /me
<ubot2> /me: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<speedxco1e> haffe: fanns några fabriker för halvledare eller kondensatorer i det berörda området då?
<Barre> speakman: eller, vi har så många bugg-rapportera att hantera så vi kan inte taemot fler..
<speakman> Barre: "The recipient inbox is full. Please try again later."
<speakman> Kan någon hjälpa mig tolka det här? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580064/
<speakman> Jag förstår sista raden iallafall...
<speedxco1e> btw någon som haft problem med döda ssds och ubuntu? Jag kör 2st ssds nu i raid1, pga paranoia, inget jag swappar på dock.
 * speakman kör 2 ssd i raid0. Känner sig vågad.
<haffe> speedxco1e: Ingen aning.
<speedxco1e> speakman: jo det verkar lite vågat
<speakman> men är verkligen haverier på SSD-diskar så himla vanligt då?
<speedxco1e> speakman: det är ju det ingen vet
<speakman> (lite jobbigt att man faktiskt köpt workstation-prylar för ökad stabilitet, och man får en dator som krånglar mer än någon tidigare)
<speedxco1e> speakman: har du det så nu?
<speakman> ja
<andol> speakman: Samma här, gällande ssd raid0
<speakman> Xeon CPU, Asus WS-moderkort och ECC-minnen (QVL-listade)
<speakman> andol: +1
<andol> speakman: Sen vill man förstås ha datan i säkert förvar annorstädes också, men det gäller ju egentligen oavsett.
<speedxco1e> speakman: nya saker? nyss släppta?
<speakman> speedxco1e: nej inte särskilt, socket 1366
<speakman> nya för mig, men inte för marknaden
<speedxco1e> speakman: ah bra
<speedxco1e> speakman: jag har lärt mig att "bleeding edge" är ett bra sätt att skapa sig problem
<speedxco1e> speciellt med linux
<speedxco1e> exempel: förbeställa sandy bridge moderkort =)
<speakman> ja lite så är det ju
<speakman> men Xeon och ECC borde ju rimligvis ge avsevärt högre säkerhet än konsumentprylar.
<speedxco1e> speakman: ja det är rätt tänkt
<speedxco1e> speakman: ska precis själv beställa lite ecc. men det är obuffrat till ett low end asus mobo
 * speedxco1e gillar att asus har ecc på lowend, på amd kort.
<speedxco1e> intel har varit lite väl snåla med ecc och virtualiseringsteknikerna. Man måste alltid gräva djupt i plånboken
<speakman> mina är också obuffrade
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag har kollat in ett fint pci expressnätvkerskort.
<haffe> Undrar om det går att köra i linux.
<stirner> linux <3
<Barre> en glass
<haffe> Nej, en fisk.
<Barre> en fiskglass
<Barre> mmmm gött
<haffe> Är det en fisk som smakar glass?
<haffe> En glass som smakar fisk?
<Barre> en glass som smakar fisk såklart... du säger väl inte glassjordgubb till jordgubbsglass? :)
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Tänk för att jag gör det
<larsemil> jag har en tanke om identiter / sessioner
<larsemil> alltså ofta är ju ip en del av en session, om du har samma dator och samma webbläsare men kopplar upp dig någon annanstanns så har du blivit urkastad.
<larsemil> och webbläsaren är ju det som oftast är samma för samma person. borde inte webbläsarna bygga en identitetstjänst. så att man först 1. synkade sig med sin webbläsare. och 2. lät webbläsaren automatiskt ansluta till tjänster, oavsett vart man var osv.
<larsemil> lite som sparade lösenord deluxe
<Richiie> ls
<Richiie> Är det någon som vet vad Gnomes Power Manager använder för algoritm / räknesätt / basis, när den räknar ut % värdet på Battery CApacity ?
<Richiie> jag har nämligen råkat ut för "your battery has XX % capacity and may be old or broken" skit jobbigt alltså.. :/
<Richiie> tar den info från /etc/proc/acpi/bat1/info eller State?
<haffe> LÃ¥t oss dansa.
<Avlopp> O
<Avlopp> ./|/
<Avlopp> ./\
<Avlopp> fan skulle bli en dansande gubbe men det gick inge bra
<larsemil> 0/
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<Barre> slog på min brandvägg efter att ha suttit hela helgen med manualer, howto's, läst forum och designat mina filterregler och konfiguration.
<Barre> allt fungerar som det skall, så nu undrar jag givetvis varför det gör det?
<haffe> Det är två fel som tar ut varandra och tillsammans döljer ett mycket större tredje fel.
<Barre> mm... konstigt är det när det fungerar, litar liksom inte på att nått egentligen fungerar om det fungerar smärtfritt..
<spacebug-> Barre: känner igen det där
<spacebug-> sitter jag å gör nått som jag tror ska funka och det inte gör det så blir jag sur och undrar varför det inte funkar.. sen när jag får det att funka (eller om det funkar på första försöker) så antar jag att det inte funkar för nått fel måste jag ju göra ;)
<Coffe> Barre, vad kör du för brandvägg ?
<Barre> Coffe: en pf på en OpenBSD  första gången med både pf och *BSD för mig så det är mycket intressant och lärorikt. På detta är det första gången med kornshell för mig också :)
<Coffe> ok
<speedxco1e> Barre: haha känner igen mig
<speedxco1e> Barre: oerhört otillfredställande när saker bara funkar utan att man vet hur
<speedxco1e> Barre: märks att man inte är mac-nörd =)
<Barre> :D
<haffe> Ok, jag vet att det här nog är helt fel kanal för att ställa frågan.
<haffe> Men finns det fortfarande något smidigt sätt att göra en bootcd som återställer en fungerande windowsinstallation?
<haffe> Motsvarande Norton Ghost alltså.
<arand> clonezilla? fsarchiver via systemrescuecd?
 * arand <3 fsarchiver
<haffe> GÃ¥r det att dumpa ut till en bootbar cdskiva?
<arand> haffe: tror att båda har guider för att göra dylikt...
<arand> Minns att SRCD hade en för -RW i alla fall.
<haffe> arand: Ok.
<haffe> Tackar.
<arand> Men fsarchiver kan ju ta en --split 700M flagga, så om man kör på docache kan man ju ladda in hela SRCD till RAM, sedan pausa fsarchiver och bränna ut arkivet eftersom...
<arand> Vet inte om den har automatisk pausfunktion, kan bli lite jobbigt om man ska återställa annars antar jag, när man får gissa sig fram till ungefär när man bör byta disc ...:)
<haffe> En installation av windows 7 borde gå att dumpa till en DVD-DL.
<arand> Man kan ju hoppas. Men brukar alltid vara smidigare om man har en extra(partition) att mellanlagra på.
<arand> När jag gjorde min nyinstallerade W7 via ntfsclone > gzip bidde det 7.6G, kan nog räkna med att fsarchiver får liknande storlek... om inte den har något väldigt smart sätt att packa på.
<arand> Min första "distro" var systemRescueCD, känns kul att kunna säga att man började med GNU/Linux på Gentoo ::)
<cHarNe2> arand: jo precis, men det blir ju inte lika sant ;)
<cHarNe2> första gången jag försökte mig på linux var slackware.. det projectet hade jag ner ganska fort :P
<cHarNe2> s/hade/lade/
<arand> Heh, gäller bara att undanhålla info.
<speakman> nån som vet var HeMan är?
<speakman> nån som kört kerberos fullt ut?
<speakman> nån som har bra koll på PAM?
<speakman> nån som tycker jag borde jobba istället för att fundera i en massa oväsentligt?
<Avlopp> det är överskattat att jobba
<Avlopp> onödigt vetande is teh shit
<speakman> Är ju beredd att hålla med dig. Men man blir som inte mätt på det senare. :/
<OrangeCat> hajjjeh
<OrangeCat> Alla mysiga ubuntisar.
<Avlopp> nej, det är tråkigt att dom lagt ner jeopardy
<Avlopp> annars hade det kanske funkat
<OrangeCat> Och Sikta mot stjärnorna.
<OrangeCat> Det borde de ha istället för Let's dance och sådan skit.
<OrangeCat> Elläh?
<Avlopp> jag tycker dom borde köra early 90s cartoon network marathon på alla kanaler
<haffe> arand: Ett 16gb USBminne då.
<OrangeCat> De kör inte ens det på Cartoon Network själv?
<OrangeCat> Är väl en separat kanal som heter "Boomerang".
<OrangeCat> Eller det kanske är för riktiga klassiker.
<OrangeCat> Från 1940-talet och så.
<Avlopp> men jag vill ha på alla kanaler :(
<OrangeCat> Har inte ens Cartoon Network :|
<Avlopp> inte jag heller
<OrangeCat> Har inga kanaler... digital-TV satte stopp för det.
<OrangeCat> Digital-TV gjorde allt så jävla svindyrt.
<OrangeCat> Från 30 kanaler till 6. Hehe...
<OrangeCat> Och då betalar man extra för tre...
<Avlopp> jag har inte ens fått min digital-tv att fungera, för boxen måste kopplas genom telias router på nåt sätt
<OrangeCat> Som är fulla med skitprogram och reklam.
<Avlopp> och den skiter har jag stoppat in i garderoben
<OrangeCat> Telias router?!
<OrangeCat> Bara en massa fulhack som håller ihop allting...
<OrangeCat> Sunkig skitteknik överallt.
<Avlopp> mm bara skräp
<Avlopp> därför jag skaffade en annan
<Avlopp> men då funkar såklart inte boxen
<OrangeCat> För att inte tala om hur rutten bilden blir på en platt-TV.
<OrangeCat> Jämfört med "tjockis-TV".
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: fulhack i telias router?
<Avlopp> kollar ändå aldrig på "vanlig tv" efter jag kopplade in datorn i tvn
<Avlopp> ajaska glida, fick gäster
<Avlopp> ha det bra
<OrangeCat> cHarNe2: Hela upplägget...
<OrangeCat> Tydligen har Avlopp ett liv.
<cHarNe2> pm -Suy
<cHarNe2> fel fönster. :(
<cHarNe2> klart man har ett liv :P
<OrangeCat> Klart?
<cHarNe2> du är väl inte en bot?
<speakman> liv? var laddar man ner det?
<cHarNe2> speakman: finns lokalt på alla linux..
<speakman> /dev/life?
<speakman> btw, varför läses inte ~/.profile in när Bash startar?
<cHarNe2>  /dev/null
<cHarNe2> ~/.bashrc ?
<Coffe> Barre,  har du lekt något ipv6 på din telefon ?
<OrangeCat> cHarNe2: Alltså ett socialt liv.
<OrangeCat> Han har värsta gäster över.
<OrangeCat> Rena playboyen.
<speakman> hm
<speakman> .bashrc verkar laddas, men inte .profile
<speakman> vad jag försöker göra är att få PATH att inkludera ~/bin vilket ju finns klart i .profile men den vägrar lägga till sökvägen
<speakman> är det för att den kör Dash?
<speakman> ne?
<jthm> l?s in .profile fr?n .bashrc
<speakman> ja det verkar så
<speakman> nej
<speakman> .bashrc läses redan in ifrån .profile
<virtuald> bra tips alltså :D
<OrangeCat> virtual daemon
<virtuald> mm
<virtuald> speakman: bara för loginskal kanske
<virtuald> orangecat: känner jag dig?
<cHarNe2> speakman: jag har ingen .profile verkar klara mig ändå :P
<cHarNe2> speakman: varför gör du inte allt du behöver i .bashrc?
<virtuald> charne2: har du en .bash_profile?
<cHarNe2> virtuald: yes
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Nej.
<cHarNe2> en rad :P ->  ".  $HOME/.bashrc"
 * kodein gör viss skillnad mellan loginskal och andra
<kodein> (men sen sourcar han .bashrc)
<cHarNe2> kodein: sourcar?
 * OrangeCat gör viss skillnad mellan sköldpaddskal och bananskal.
<kodein> ja, det är väl typ samma som .
<kodein> lite fler tecken, bara
<kodein> (. är en synonym till source)
<cHarNe2> ahh, nu fattar jag (source .bashrc) :P
<virtuald> orangecat: jag gick precis och slängde ett bananskal :D
<Makish> Någon som jämfört ubunu/kubuntu vs win7 på en laptop? Jag upplever att Kubuntu är trögt som f.n jämfört med tidigare win7 installation..=(
<jstr> KDE är ju ingen lätt DE
<jstr> får nog bättre prestanda om du kör gnome
<Makish> jstr: nä må hända men om man jämför med win7 så ska d ju inte vara sämre tycker man ju...
<zChris> Makish, och hur kom du fram till det?
<Makish> zChris: känns som att win alltid varit en prestandaslukare..
<burrburr> Makish: tycker inte det stämmer med win7
<andol> Makish: Gissar att dylik prestanda kan bero rätt mycket på vad man har för grafikkort, hur väl matchande drivrutiner presterar, etc.
<Makish> burrburr. Nej jag vet..just därför undrar jag varför kubuntu ska vara sämre än win7....win7 har funkat skitbra
<Makish> andol: sant
<jstr> Varför byta isf? :P
<Makish> andol: känns faktiskt som att det kan vara grafikkorts drivisarna..
<Makish> jstr: Därför att jag gillar ubuntu/kubuntu?
<andol> Makish: Nu har jag i och för sig otroligt dålig koll på KDE, men om det är grafikrelaterat kanske det kan vara intressant att pröva att dra ner på mängder skrivbordseffekter och dylikt?
<jstr> ok
<jolaren_> Vad är det för hockey idag? Hittar inget i tv-guiden
<andol> (Fast som sagt, har inte kört KDE på fler år, så mer handfasta råd än så kan jag tyvärr inte bidra med.)
<spacebug-> jolaren_: http://www.tvmatchen.nu/
<burrburr> Makish: KDE är en tung dist. slutade använda det när 4:an kom
<Makish> burrburr: Ok..
<maxjezy> happy PI day!
<burrburr> maxjezy: jaså, är det idag?
<maxjezy> 3.14!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> burrburr, verkar inte bättre
<delhage> KDE är en dist?
<maxjezy> Kubuntu är en dist väl
<maxjezy> precis som ubuntu
<Makish> delhage: jag fattade ändå vad han menade, behöver inte märka ord =P
<delhage> va?
<maxjezy> gnome - kde är väl skrivbordshanterare eller va man kanaller
<maxjezy> aegnjm
<maxjezy> bbl!
<delhage> märka ord?
<OrangeCat> Herre satans djävlar...
<OrangeCat> Webbsidor är ju för fan mer avancerade än riktigt avancerade multimediapplikationer förr i tiden.
<OrangeCat> http://www.tvmatchen.nu/
<OrangeCat> Hur dynamisk och "jobbigt" kodad som helst.
<Makish> delhage: burrburr menade att kubuntu är en tung dist iom att den kör KDE, vilket jag fattade även om denna utryckte sig fel..
<burrburr> uttryckte mig lite klumpigt. kde är en tung fönsterhanterare
<larsemil> skrivbordsmiljö menar du. ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<burrburr> kan överhettning bero på RAM? uppgraderade från 1+1 GB till 1+2 GB och har haft värmeproblem sedan dess. de senaste dagarna har den stängt av sig själv. skruvade isär den och blåste bort lite damm (den var inte speciellt dammig), och satte tillbaka det gamla minnet (1+1). nu är den 20 C kallare
<burrburr> något som hört detta förut?
<larsemil> Drar ju mer ström, men det ska inte spela så stor roll alls
<burrburr> larsemil: exakt. tycker inte det borde ha någon betydelse. tvivlar dock på att den var så dammig
<larsemil> lär dra, hej
 * OrangeCat stoppar in ett äpple i munnen på amelia när hon gäspar.
<OrangeCat> burrburr: Många, många gånger har olika datorer och maskiner slutat fungera för mig. När jag sedan öppnat upp dem, dammsugit dem och allmänt "sparkat lite på däcken" så har de surrat igång igen och ofta fungerat felfritt (mer eller mindre) i evigheter efteråt.
<OrangeCat> Fast jag vid tillfället var övertygad om att de var stendöda och aldrig skulle fungera igen och nära att bara kasta skiten.
<OrangeCat> Alltså... jag har i stort sett inte gjort något vettigt alls innuti dem.
<OrangeCat> Bara tagit ut minne och satt på igen. Tagit av fläkten och satt fast den igen. Pluggat ur hårddisken o.s.v...
<OrangeCat> Man undrar om de gör så när de fixar bilar på macken.
<OrangeCat> Kanske bara låtsas göra saker.
<burrburr> OrangeCat: hehe. ja, möjligt
<burrburr> OrangeCat: har rengjort datorer förut, men aldrig sett så stora skillnader
<burrburr> OrangeCat: kombinerade 2 RAM tidigare. ett på 667 MHz och ett på 800 MHz. lustigt nog verkade båda köras i 800 MHz
<burrburr> tänkte inte så mycket mer på det, men ena minnet var rejält varmt när jag bytte tillbaka till det gamla
<burrburr> OrangeCat: det lustiga är att den fläktar ungefär lika mycket, så det verkar inte ha påverkat lufttransporten
<Barre> Coffe: nope, inte ännu
<Barre> amelia: hur mås det?
<amelia> hej Barre!
<amelia> Barre: det är bara bra, hemkommen från skåne idag på förmiddagen. själv?
<Barre> amelia: det är bra. Oförklarigt trött på kvällarna bara.
<Barre> amelia: skåne säger du, blev det grisfötter och spättekaka för hela slanten?
<amelia> Barre: nej, varken eller faktiskt även om det sistnämnda inte är så dumt. :)
<larsemil> alltså varför ser t.ex verdana så cp ut i Ubuntu/linux?
<amelia> Barre: vart nere i malmö och kollade på lillebrorsans lägenhet.
<OrangeCat> Mycket barr och burr här inne just nu.
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Inte äkta Verdana?
<Barre> amelia: trevligt :)
<OrangeCat> Uppfuckad anti-aliasing?
<OrangeCat> Windows har ju ClearType-tekniken och Mac OS X har något annat från Apple.
<OrangeCat> Medan Lajjnucks har något skit ihopplockat av någon skäggig FOSS-galning en eftermiddag.
<J_H> Om jag ska av installera program i ubuntu, Bästa sätter och avinstallera på?
<J_H> Sättet*
<larsemil> jämför http://larsemil.dalnix.se/linux.png och http://larsemil.dalnix.se/windows.png
<larsemil> J_H: Ubuntu software centre?
<OrangeCat> Knappast Verdana på ena.
<amelia> Barre: och spelat trummor såklart, fast inte i lillebrorsans lägenhet utan hemma hos päronen. bamsefar har sitt trumset där som min andra lillebror lånat.
<OrangeCat> Tror det är helt olika fonter som används.
<OrangeCat> Eller "typsnitt".
<OrangeCat> "fonter" är i stil med att säga "delete:a".
<larsemil> OrangeCat: vilken skulle du säga inte är verdana?
<OrangeCat> Förstas brödtext.
<larsemil> men den är det i style.css och jag har verdana på datorn
<OrangeCat> Kanske faller tillbaka på seri/sans-serif.
<larsemil> men varför skulle chrome inte hitta det?
<OrangeCat> Du kanske inte alls har Verdana trots allt... eller så kallas den Verdana men är typ... inte verdana.
<OrangeCat> Fast rubriken ser ut som Verdana.
<OrangeCat> Tycks vara custom-font i Flash på Windows?
<larsemil> Det är ett helvete att utveckla i linux när fonterna ser ut så där
<OrangeCat> Jag vet...
<larsemil> och i windows är det andra saker som failar.
<OrangeCat> Seriöst en anledning till att jag alltid gått tillbaka till Windows.
<OrangeCat> Det där med typsnitt i Linux har alltid varit en PITA.
<larsemil> nej i windows klarar jag absolut inte istället
<larsemil> absolut inte
<larsemil> jag börjar tro på os x
<OrangeCat> OS X är en orgasm för ögonen.
<OrangeCat> Förutom vissa störande detaljer.
<OrangeCat> Och är... typ... dumt på vissa sätt.
<OrangeCat> Men Windows 7 är heeeeeelt okej.
<OrangeCat> Webben ser annorlunda ut i Windows 7 jämfört med Windows XP, även med ClearType påslaget.
<larsemil> nej windows är ett icke-alternativ
<larsemil> enda nackdelen med os-x är priset
<OrangeCat> 29.998:- för en iVek på 500 MHz med 256 MB RAM ;)
<OrangeCat> Nej, men deras iPad är faktiskt sjukt sexig.
<OrangeCat> Vill ha.
<OrangeCat> Kan läsa manualer på toan med den då.
<OrangeCat> Snacka om att spara papper, bläck/toner och pengar.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: osx är inte mycket o ha
<cHarNe2> blir bara irriterad
<OrangeCat> Jo... i alla fall på deras bärbara.
<OrangeCat> En enda musknapp, och den är inbyggd i själva plattan.
<OrangeCat> Så man får typ trycka hårdare för att klicka.
<OrangeCat> Touchpad suger verkligen.
<cHarNe2> jag vet..
<cHarNe2> jag har en
<OrangeCat> Den där gamla bröstvårtan på gamla laptops rockade.
<OrangeCat> Seriöst.
<cHarNe2> lenova har kvar dom
<OrangeCat> Bättre precision.
<OrangeCat> Lenovo... om man ändå hade pengar till en sådan.
<OrangeCat> Fast gillar inte att det inte står "IBM" på dem.
<cHarNe2> true
<cHarNe2> samma som med linksys/cisco
<OrangeCat> Där snackar vi gedigen design i alla fall.
<OrangeCat> Linksys...
<OrangeCat> Alltså... jag har bara sett en enda MacBook Pro i verkligheten, förutom i affärer... men ska verkligen tangentbordet lysa så där fult?
<J_H> Är det Xchat som gäller när det kommer till linux IRC klient?
<OrangeCat> J_H: Opera has inbyggd.
<cHarNe2> J_H: irssi
<cHarNe2> om du vill ha terminal, annars brukar jag köra chatzilla :)
<cHarNe2> och bara chatzilla, gillar inte FireFix
<Philip5> heja konversation!
<Philip5> qt-apps för the people! :)
 * Barre slungar ruttna plommon på Philip5 
<andol> Barre: Låter skoj! Får jag också vara med och leka? :)
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> mobbing :(
<J_H> Hur är det med Chrome 64-bits Finns det någon flash till den ännu?
<Philip5> här blir man bara hånad och får ruttna plommon på sig för att man inte är som alla andra och gillar kde och qt :(
<Philip5> snyft
<Barre> andol: absolut, har du inte egna plommon så får du en låda av mig :)
 * Philip5 tycker synd om sig själv
<Barre> Philip5: det är ju av kärlek vi kastar plommon ;P
<andol> Philip5: Inte då! Jag kastar så gärna plommon på folk oavsett vilken skrivbordsmiljö de föredrar :P
<Philip5> andol: då känns det ju genast mycket bättre att få ruttna plommon på sig ;)
<Philip5> Barre: jag får väl bara noga utvalda ruttna plommon... utvalda med kärlek och omsorg ;)
<Barre> nej.. nu får det va slut att kritisera Philip5s val av skrivbordsmiljö.. jag menar, det är ju snudd på lyteskomik, och det är ju inte bra ;P
<Philip5> hehe
<andol> Dessutom, kan jag stå ut med kollegor som kör vi så vore det väl illa om jag inte även kunde se på KDE med blida ögon? :)
<Barre> andol: vim for the win, det rimmar, alltså är det sant
<Barre> rimmar nästan ialla fall
<olja> behöveer hjälp med att instalera ubuntu, hoppas jag kommit rätt
<olja> hur får man kontakt med någon här???
<olja> hallå?????
<J_H> Ja olja vad är det?
<Philip5> olja: du har kommit rätt
<Barre> olja: man ställer en fråga och väntar på att någon svarar.
<olja> ok, tack :)
<Philip5> stöter du på problem så är det bara att fråga här
<olja> för att ni svarar :)
<olja> jag har laddat ner ubuntu från hemsidan och vet inte riktigt vad jagska göra nu, kör vista på min pc för tillfällt
<Philip5> jodå men ibland får man vara lite tålamodig med att få svar någon minut eller flera ibland om folk inte har ögonen på kanalen hela tiden ;)
<olja> ska jag bränna till skiva, kopiera till usb-minne ?
<Philip5> enklast är att bränna den på en cd eller göra installationen från ett usb-minne
<J_H> Jag rekomenderar bränna till en vanlig CDR skiva
<olja> ok, ska jag barar överföra hela mappen till usb?
<J_H> Du ska bränna ISO filen,
<olja> är den någon fördel o välja cdr framför usb
<Philip5> man kan installera innefrån windows också med något som kallas för wubi men då om du ska ha windows kvar. har aldrig gjort det själv och inget jag skulle överväga för egen del
<olja> vill järna ha både windows och ubundu i burken, är det något problem
<olja> ?
<Philip5> nej det går bra
<J_H> Nej du kan köra dual boot
<Philip5> se bara till att du har plats för båda
<Philip5> ska du installera från usb så kan du följa instruktionerna på den  här sidan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<olja> ubuntu tar ganska lite plats eller?
<olja> tack för länken
<Philip5> om du ska bränna så bränner du bara på cd, stoppar i den i datorn och startar om och följer instruktionerna vid installationen
<olja> ok, det låter ju som enklaste alternativet
<Philip5> jo kanske
<olja> något mer jag behöver tänka på? måste ju stänga ner chatten (datorn) för att börja instalera
<Philip5> inte mer än att se till att du har plats för en ny partition som du kan installera på
<J_H> Någon som kan berätta hur jag installerar Irssi?
<Philip5> man kan skapa plats under installationen också men det kan vara bra att ha tänkt igenom först
<olja> hur mycket plats kan det röra sig om
<Philip5> J_H: öppna software managern och sök upp irssi och installera
<Philip5> olja: beror på hur mycket du vill installera och greja
<olja> du menar hur mycket program osv jag vill ha i ubuntu?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> olja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<olja> tack
<J_H> Philip5: Det finns inte med
<larsemil> J_H: Välkommen i gänget
<olja> philip5, vad tror du om att ha både vista och ubuntu på datorn, fördelar/nackdelar, bara ubuntu fördel/nackdel
<Philip5> olja: du kan titta här så ser du hur installationen kommer se ut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Philip5> J_H: jo det finns med men du kanske måste söka med små bokstäver bara
<cHarNe2> olja: mer rätt kam man inte komma :P
<J_H> Philip5: Hitta det jag var tvungen och trycka på Show technical items=)
<Philip5> J_H: aha, jag kör ju inte gnome och mobbas fär det men några sådana döljande grejer finns inte i kde ;P
<J_H> Okej=)
<J_H> Nu kanske världens noob fråga kommer. Men hur startar man irssi startar man det genom Terminalen?
<J_H> Känner mig som en padawan. Men det är jag ju;)
<EAG> ja du skriver irssi kort o gott
<jijijiji> Någon som  vet om jag kan få fram lösenord som har loggats via min dator? typ användarnamn + lösenord?
<jijijiji> Någon duktig ubuntu användare?
<Philip5> J_H: du skriver bara irssi i terminalen så startar det
<Philip5> jijijiji: hur menar du?
<J_H> Japp jag läser nu på deras sida och så. Jag fattar nu. jag är en fast learner=)
<jijijiji> Philip5: Lite roligt, du kommer säkert fnissa lite. Men jag sitter just nu i ett otrohetsdrama och behöver få fram eventuella inloggningsuppgifter till email, ev facebook.
<jijijiji> Går det på något vis?
<jijijiji> Som har loggats in på denna dator.
<Philip5> nja, men inget jag tänker hjälpa med men delvis går det
<Philip5> och beror på
<jijijiji> Varför har du inte lust att hjälpa mig med det? Det vore fruktansvärt snällt om du bara kunde ge mig en hint om hur man gör.
<OrangeCat> VAA?!?!?
<OrangeCat> 1 GB RAM?!
<OrangeCat> Rekommenderat minimalt?
<OrangeCat> Är ju mer bloatat än Windows 7 då, typ? Trodde de skulle skriva 64 MB max för minimumkraven.
<OrangeCat> Och många äldre datorer har mycket mindre än 64 MB RAM.
<OrangeCat> Är detta för typ Compis-grejset?
<yeager> hmm
<jijijiji> Philip5: Kvar?
<Philip5> jag är kvar
<jijijiji> Vad bra! =)
<jijijiji> Hade du något bra tips? Hoppas du kan sätta dig in i min situation, jag har sökt genom hela google och letat i väldigt många olika forum, utan resultat
<J_H> Finns det något program för Ubuntu som fungerar ungefär som CCLEANER för windows?
<OrangeCat> "Lightweight GUI alternative (Xubuntu)"
<OrangeCat> "256MB of system memory (RAM)"
<Philip5> jijijiji: kan bara säga att det beror på vad för program som använts för det där. om det bara är firefox eller även andra program. även hur inställningarna varit i firefox i så fall
<OrangeCat> o_O
<cHarNe2> jijijiji: nyckelringen
<jijijiji> Nyckelringen?
<cHarNe2> yes
<jijijiji> Jag är tyvärr en rätt ny linux användare
<cHarNe2> gnome-keyring eller nått sånt skit finns det som heter
<OrangeCat> Linux eller användare?
<jijijiji> Men ja vet nog vilken du menar
<Philip5> olja: hur går det med förberedelserna? ;)
<J_H> Philip5:  Finns det något program för Ubuntu som fungerar ungefär som CCLEANER för windows?
<OrangeCat> Linux har inget registry väl?
<OrangeCat> Bara config-filer i XML-format typ?
<OrangeCat> Inte INI-filer dock.
<olja> har gjort lite annat under tiden, ställde en fråga förut om fördelar nackdelar med att ha både ubuntu o vista, har du några tankar?
<jijijiji> cHarNe2: Hur får jag upp den isåfall?
<olja> min vista fungerar fortfarande utan problem, men tycker att det är lite roligt med ubuntu, en bra grej jag gärna stödjer
<Philip5> J_H: vet inte om man har samma behov av det
<olja> hade buntu på en annan dator för några år sedan men kunde då inte köra vissa program jag behövde för skolan, det fanns inga ubundu versioner
<J_H> Stämmer Orangecat. Linux har inte registry. Dock finns det Temp filer som kan.
<olja> det är till philip5 jag skriver, ursäkta glömde
<Philip5> olja: fördelen med båda är att du fortfarande kan jobba på med windows som du är van med när du måste och kan logga in i ubuntu och lära dig och gradvis gå över
<Philip5> olja: du kommer ju få välja vid start om du ska starta windows eller ubuntu
<olja> philip5, ok, jo jag tänkte likadant
<Philip5> när du sedan känner att ubuntu är din grej och inget du egentligen saknar med windows eller aldrig brukar köra det så kan man bara ta bort windows och köra på
<Philip5> eller tvärt om
<Philip5> olja: om man spelar mycket spel så går det ju inte att spela alla nya spelen för windows lika bra på linux men annars finns det nog ersättare för det mesta och vissa windowsprogram kan man köra genom ett program som heter wine på linux
<Philip5> fast ska man byta till windows så är det nog bättre att direkt leta bra ersättare för windowsprogramen än att börja med att försöka installera en massa windowsprogram på linux
<olja> philip5: har en hårdisk på 150 gig, men läser på länker du skickade att det behövs minst 15gig ledigt för ubuntun, tror du det kommer vara problem o ha både vista o ubuntu på samma  burk
<Philip5> nej
<olja> philip: ok
<Philip5> du kan ju ha alla dina mediafiler på ett ställe som båda kommer åt
<jijijiji> cHarNe2: Kvar?
<Philip5> det är oftast mediafiler som tar mest plats, musik, filmer, bilder och sånt
<olja> när jag hade ubuntu på den gamla datorn så fick jag tipps om man kunde instalera program som "låtsades" vara windows och köra vissa program den vägen
<Philip5> olja: linux har inga problem att läsa sånt som ligger på windowsinstallationen men windows får svårt att läsa vad du har på linux
<Philip5> olja: då var det nog wine de tänkte på
<olja> har det mest av media o sånt p en extern hårdisk
<Philip5> då så
<olja> vet inte vad programet hette men lyckades inte, då fanns det dock inte en sådan här fin chatt :)
<Philip5> det fanns det nog men du var inte här ;)
<olja> kan va så :)
<olja> de 5 gigi som behös för ubuntu, det är för att systemet ska fungera bra eller? det är inte själva ubuntun som tar upp 15 gig?
<olja> 15 gig, ska det stå
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> man kan ju öka på utrymmet i efterhand även om det kan bli rätt pillrigt
<suqa> Hej, jag kan inte logga in på countermail i varken chrome eller firefox. Det tyker helt enkelt inte upp någon inloggningsruta. Det fungerar heller inte att registrera sig på hushmail, så det är uppenbarligen något med JAVA som krånglar.
<suqa> Flashback chatt fungerar t.ex..
<Philip5> suqa: använder de någon java-applet på sina sidor?
<suqa> Japp, java applet används!
<Philip5> i så fall får du kolla om du har stöd för java i din webbläsare
<suqa> Hur kollar jag det i Chrome, försökte kolla lite förut men vet inte riktigt vad jag ska kika efter!
<Philip5> i chrome har jag ingen aning
<Philip5> i firefox kan du kolla det i menyn och välja ddons och klicka på plugins
<suqa> Får starta firefox då :)
<suqa> Tack!
<Philip5> om du nu har java för webbläsare installerat
<suqa> Jag kan se på youtube, betyder det att det är installerat?
<Philip5> youtube använder flash och inte java
<suqa> Okej, ska jag söka på Java i plugins?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> om du vet att de där sajterna använder java och inte javascript så behöver du javastöd i din webbläsare
<suqa> Okej, men jag hittade inget vettigt när jag sökte på java!
<cHarNe2> jijijiji: aahh
<cHarNe2> sitter och spelar..
<Philip5> suqa: du får installera den i från ubuntus förråd
<suqa> okej!
<cHarNe2> Philip5: html5 ;)
<Philip5> suqa: om du kör med sun java så får du installera paketet sun-java6-plugin
<cHarNe2> ja: du har kommit rätt
<cHarNe2> 18:20 < Barre> olja: man ställer en fråga och väntar på att någon svarar.
<cHarNe2> 18:20 < olja> ok, tack :)
<cHarNe2> sry, kom åt en knapp
<suqa> OpenJDK JAVA 6 Web Start är installerat.
<Philip5> suqa: kör du den helt fria java så är det nog icedtea6-plugin du ska ha
<Barre> snyggt jobbat cHarNe2 :P
<suqa> Thank you!
<Barre> här släpper jag allt som gäller kvällsbestyr, nattning av barn, hänga tvätt och diska för att man blir highlightad på irc, och så var det en urklippsmiss :)
<Philip5> suqa: fick du ordning på det?
<suqa> Installerar pluginet nu!
<Philip5> suqa: najs
<Philip5> Barre: stackare
<Barre> hehe
<Philip5> suqa: OpenJDK har väl tagit stormsteg men i vissa enskilda fall så kan det krångla och grejer vill bara funka med suns java
<Barre> det var inte direkt några åtaganden som direkt lockar som belv lidande..
<Philip5> Barre: så fick du en ursäkt att smita ifrån allt det där ;)
<Barre> precis :O
<Barre> gjorde kållåda idag, grymt gött med kål..
<Philip5> Barre: men kanske inte lika kul att vistas i din närhet ikväll då ;)
<Barre> jorå, ingen större fara med det
<suqa> Det fungerar inte ändå, men jag kanske måste starta om systemet?
<Philip5> Barre: säger du bara
<Philip5> suqa: nej men på sin höjd starta om firefox
<cHarNe2> Barre: putty är inte så värst bra tycker jag :P
<Barre> cHarNe2: :)
<suqa> Det har jag gjort!
<cHarNe2> mums, hittade ett öppnat pringles-rör som legat hela helgen utan lock :D
<Philip5> suqa: jag kan regga hushmail med java och firefox
<Philip5> fast jag kör suns java och inte openjava
<suqa> Nu kom det upp en ruta som frågade om jag vela köra applet! :)
<olja> kan man komma åt den här chatter från chrome?
<Philip5> ja
<olja> har du lust o vägleda?
<Philip5> olja: du kan använda webbchatten på ubuntu-se.org
<suqa> Det står ävern "Applet started" nere i högra hörnet, men ingen inloggningsruta.
<olja_> ok är jag inne nu här också
<suqa> Vänstra hörnet
<J_H> Philip5 är det ubuntus orginal Terminal man ska köra eller finns det någon annan som är bättre++++++++++
<Philip5> suqa: testa att installera suns java istället då men då måste du aktivera partner källan ibland ubuntus förråd
<suqa> okej!
<olja> tack filip, det funade fint
<olja> funkade
<Philip5> J_H: jag kör inte gnome och har inte samma terminal
<olja> när ma har installerat ubuntu, kan man överföra länkar och favoritet från chrom man har i windows till webläsaren i ubuntu?
<Philip5> det ska man väl kunna
<olja> ok
<Philip5> fast jag kör inte chrome men det borde gå för det funkar med firefox och chrome ska väl inte vara sämre på det
<suqa> Philip5: Adobe air?
<suqa> Eller vänta, nej..
<Philip5> suqa: ehem nä
<Philip5> suns java
<Philip5> suqa: sun-java6-plugin
<suqa> Kom på det!
<Philip5> suqa: men se till att avinstallera icedtea6-plugin i så fall
<cHarNe2> juice överallt :( tog fel tetra som var _nästan_ tom.. :(
<olja> de program jag har i windows just nu, som VLC t.ex, kan jag använda de när jag väljer att köra ubuntu elle måste jag instalera de på nytt i ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> installera nytt
<Philip5> du måste installera alla program på ubuntu som du sak köra på ubuntu
<Philip5> men vlc finns för linux
<cHarNe2> finns alternativ till det mesta
<olja> ok
<cHarNe2> testade miro igår, tyckte att det bara var krongligt :S
<olja> dåså, nu kör jag installationen, hörs om en stund igen, förhoppningsvis
<cHarNe2> olja: det hoppas vi
<jonasbjork> hänger i terminalen en stund
<Philip5> häng häng
<suqa> Datorn dog pga slut på ström nyss, så installationen blev inte riktig. Nu kan jag inte ta bot paketet.
<cHarNe2> suqa: aj
<suqa> "Kontrollera om du använder tredjepartsförråd. Inaktivera dem i så fall eftersom de är en vanlig problemkälla.
<suqa> Kör även följande kommando i en terminal: apt-get install -f"
 * cHarNe2 kan inte ubuntus pakethanteringsystem ordentligt.
<jthm> provat sudo apt-get install -f? suga
<jonasbjork> egentligen kör jag en "emerge world"
<jonasbjork> och är på paket 8 av 119 ;)
<jonasbjork> ibland känns Gentoo inte som det effektivaste systemet att köra ;)
<jthm> ibland?
<suqa> Nu fungerar det!
<cHarNe2> suqa: härligt
<J_H> Vilken "Docka" rekomenderar ni?
<Philip5> J_H: kdes panel :D
<Philip5> suqa: blev du tvungen att köra med suns java?
<suqa> japp
<Philip5> jo det är så ibland att openjava inte gillas av alla java-grejer
<jonasbjork> 48 of 119.. gäsp
<andol> jonasbjork: vad räknas upp till?
<jonasbjork> emerge:ar world
<andol> Ahh
 * andol hade annars för sig att jonasbjork var mer åt ödlehållet lagd....
<jonasbjork> korrekt
<jonasbjork> men sedan förra året har jag bara kört Gentoo och OSX
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.373525/svenskt-hackerspace-polisanmals
<cHarNe2> J_H: docka?
<xyzp> kan bara köra sr.se webradio :-( dom andra kör med flash 10 å jag har ver 9 bara
<jthm> zchris sedel?rande
<xyzp> har den nyaste VLC flash ver 10?
<realubot> xyzp: vlc har ju inte flash?
<realubot> xyzp: Flash är ju ett eget program?
<zChris> jthm, va?
<xyzp> realubot, ok trodde det var inbakat typ
<realubot> xyzp: Nej, men vlc har stöd för flash-filer vad dom nu heter.
<jthm> zchris din l?nk
<xyzp> realubot, när jag la in vlc så tog den bort min gamla flash vad jag minns
<realubot> xyzp: Det är nog någon codec eller nåt. Flash finns knappast inbakat i vlc. Det har jag aldrig hört talas om...
<realubot> xyzp: Nja, det låter skumt. :S
<realubot> xyzp: Flash ingår inte som ett beroende i vlc iaf.
<zChris> joakim, dina åäö fungerar inte :(
<realubot> xyzp: Det är nog något annat som har hänt. Hur har du installerat Flash i Ubuntu?
<xyzp> realubot, jag kan inte spela Bandit webradio tex
<realubot> xyzp: Har du installerat det genom Programhanteraren eller har du installerat det från Adobes sajt?
<realubot> xyzp: Låt mig testa. Ge mig en länk till Bandit...
<xyzp> realubot, bandit.se
<realubot> xyzp: Den fungerar utmärkt för mig i Chromium iaf.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag ska testa Firefox också. Använder du Ubuntu 10.10?
<xyzp> realubot, jag kör på en eeepc900
<realubot> xyzp: bandit.se webbradio fungerar utmärkt för mig i Firefox också.
<xyzp> realubot, xandros tror jag det heter
<realubot> xyzp: Du får inte ha Adblock Plus påslaget för då fungerar det inte. Om du kör med Adblock så får du välja disable on bandit.se.
<realubot> xyzp: Jaha, just det. Det var du som körde med Xandros.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag vet inte hur Xandros fungerar.
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<andol> Ahh, verkar som om LINX mår dåligt igen...
 * realubot ser att Betnér är på bandit.se och stänger snabbt fliken för att slippa se honom mer.
<andol> https://stats.linx.net/cgi-pub/aggregate/day
<realubot> xyzp: Har du testat Ubuntu på netbooken då?
<xyzp> realubot, nej, måste man inte blåsa hårddisken först då?
<olja> då var det ubuntu i burken
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, men om du har en extern hårddisk så kan du göra en spegelbild av hela disken så att du kan återställa rubbet om det skulle gå fel.
<amelia> dumdidum, jaha vad ska man göra nu då..
<jonasbjork> amelia: !
<amelia> jonasbjork!
<realubot> olja: Vad var det innan då?
<amelia> jonasbjork: hur är läget? jag var vid ditt gamla kontor i förrgår. :)
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<andol> olja: gött mos :) Hur vill det sig hitintills då?
<jonasbjork> amelia: kullagatan? där var jag i morse.
<olja> var här inne för ett tag sedan o fick lite hjälp, har nu instalerat ubuntu vid sidan av vista
 * speakman var och köpte sig ett begagnat Wii med en massa trams till.
<speakman> Så nu har ungarna något att göra så man får mer tid vid datorn
 * jonasbjork funderar på att köra in Linux i sin bil
<realubot> olja: Ok.
<jonasbjork> sitter ju en dator i den
<amelia> jonasbjork: neh, tänkte på vid knutpunkten.
<speakman> jonasbjork: duger det inte att bara köra bil..?
<realubot> olja: Vista sucks. Du borde köra med XP eller Windows7 om du ska köra med Windows.
<xyzp> *hälsar lite blygt på amelia* :p
<jonasbjork> amelia: ahh. det har vi inte kvar ;)
<olja> ok, nu ser ubuntu väldigt "knubbigt" o fult ut, nån som har tips på inställningar som får det heal o se lite mer luftigt o snyggt ut
<amelia> hej xyzp!
<amelia> jonasbjork: sa ju gamla. :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: du vet, Playahead flyttade in i huset, så vi stack ;)
<amelia> jonasbjork: hahaha
<amelia> jonasbjork: enda rätta. :P
<jonasbjork> speakman: hade ju varit kul att kompilera egen mjukvara för bilen
<amelia> jonasbjork: hur är det annars med herr björk?
<jonasbjork> amelia: jo tack, jobbar som fan. annars är det lugnt ;)
<realubot> jonasbjork: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/navisurfer-ii-serves-up-ubuntu-in-a-fresh-way/
<jonasbjork> realubot: har bara tillgång till terminal, kompilerar ju om gnome ;)
<amelia> jonasbjork: gött, jag har faktiskt haft lite semester här utspritt på de senaste två veckorna så har jobbat fyra dagar på två veckor.
<jonasbjork> realubot: navisurfer låter som en "dator"
<olja> realubot: har redan vista på datorn, inget behov att slösa pengar på nya windows :)
<jonasbjork> realubot: jag menar datorn som styr bilen
<realubot> jonasbjork: Ok, ok.
<jonasbjork> amelia: jag har köpt en ny nice bil iaf ;) *skryta*
<realubot> olja: Nej, jag vet. Tasktigt att ha köpt en dator som har Vista. :(
<olja> det var två år sen eller så
<amelia> jonasbjork: gött, vad blev det för någon då?
<olja> tips på inställningar som snyggar upp ubuntu?
 * realubot tycker att Vista är så dåligt att MS borde bhjuda alla som köpt systemet på gratis uppgradering.
<realubot> olja: Det finns bisigi-projekt som ger dig lite nya teman.
<jonasbjork> amelia: Mercedes-Benz C180 Evolution Kompressor, googla "CL203" och välj bilder så kommer den fram.
<olja> bisigi?????
<jonasbjork> amelia: sport coupé med automatlåda, så skön att köra
<olja> väldigt ny med ubuntu
<amelia> jonasbjork: nice, man får väl gratulera då. :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: tack :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: är du här nere nu? eller är du uppe i norrland igen?
<realubot> olja: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<speakman> jonasbjork: bmw-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -g -Wall autopilot.c -o autopilot
<olja> aha...
<jonasbjork> speakman: nice! :)
<amelia> jonasbjork: åkte hem imorse.
<jonasbjork> ./autopilot Helsingborg Stockholm
<jonasbjork> sen kan man sova ;)
<jonasbjork> amelia: du kunde ju hojtat till, så hade jag bjudit på Zoegas
<amelia> jonasbjork: var fullspäckat schema annars hade jag faktiskt tänkt att dra ett sms till dig, men det får bli nästa gång.
<speakman> :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: tur du inte skickade sms, jag har tillfälligt nummer. håller på och och flyttar abbonemanget ;)
<olja> det verkar bara finnas ett fåtal teman?
<jonasbjork> 70 of 119.. hej vad det går
<amelia> jonasbjork: men vi kommer ner i sommar igen, då stannar vi längre så får väl ordna något geek-möte därnere då och se hur många som finns kvar i trakten. :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: det är nog ganska lugnt för mig i sommar
<jonasbjork> amelia: speciellt i juli, folk går ju på semester då"
<olja> det verkar som att det inte går att hämta teman
<jonasbjork> olja: teman är för mesar ;)
<jonasbjork> gcc tar tid att kompilera *tips*
<olja> ok jonas, kan du hjälpa mig me en annan sak, hur hämtar jag länkar och favoriter till min chrome här i ubuntu från min chrome i windows
<jonasbjork> olja: jag kan server, inte desktop
<olja> ok
<jonasbjork> det enda bra med gnome/kde/grafisk miljö är att jag kan ha flera terminaler öppna på samma skrivbord ;)
<olja> någon som kan desktop?
<cHarNe2> olja: desktop?
<jonasbjork> ola-conny äter tårta på kanal5.
<jonasbjork> undra om jag har kakor kvar sedan i helgen..
<cHarNe2> vem är ola-conny?
<olja> ja, fick precis veta av jonasbjork här att han kunde server o inte desktop
<jonasbjork> cHarNe2: Ullared
<cHarNe2> coolt
<olja> antar att det är någon skyllnad
<jonasbjork> olja: ja, jag jobbar inte med den grafiska miljön alls
<olja> aha, nu förstår jag :)
<jonasbjork> olja: sitter bara i textläge och driftar servrar
<olja> ok, och jag som ville snygga till min ubuntu och lägga in lite funktioner
<cHarNe2> jonasbjork: same same här typ
<Philip5> olja: har du fått igång ubuntu nu?
<olja> hej philip, japp sitter med ubuntu nu
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> nu är det bara lite tweakande då så du får det som du vill ha det
<olja> kan du guida mig lite
<olja> uppdateraren håller på för tillfället
<olja> och chrome installeras
<olja> vwt du hur jag hämtar bokmärken osv fråm firefox jag har i windows
<jonasbjork> du borde kunna synka dem med x-marks
<jonasbjork> eller vad det heter
<jonasbjork> någon webbtjänst för bokmärken
<jonasbjork> 98 of 119...
<olja> tack för all hjälp, nu drar jag
<jonasbjork> CSI:NY!
<Philip5> ocean thirteen!
<haffe> Allt om min mamma.
<realubot> Det går väl att exportera bookmarks i Firefox och importera i Chromium, gissar jag.
 * realubot har långtråkigt...
<jonasbjork> reklam!
<jonasbjork> realubot: csi:ny på kanal5.. så har du något att göra :)
<jonasbjork> ingen som kör yubikey och auth:ar i linux med den?
<yeager> argh.. tog mig 45 minuter att lista ut hur jag ska skicka in en patch till Qt..
<jonasbjork> yeager: se där ja ;)
<jonasbjork> yeager: har du blivit qt-kodare nu också?
<yeager> Gitorious.. merge request.. argh
<yeager> jonasbjork, översättning ju :)
<jonasbjork> yeager: översätter du allt fortfarande?
<yeager> jonasbjork, nej då, bara det som är viktigt
<jonasbjork> det är imponerande, många har dig att tacka!
<realubot> jonasbjork: Nah, jag är inte så intresserad av TV-serier.
<jonasbjork> realubot: inte jag heller, brukar bara slökolla på dem för att känna på hur det är att vara AFK
<jonasbjork> :D
<realubot> Om man skulle om installera Ubuntu och se köra alla Internettjänster i vbox.
<OrangeCat> Någon här inne som typ har en iPadda?
<yeager> OrangeCat, självklart
<OrangeCat> Känns det inte fett miffo att skriva på den?
<yeager> inte alls
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: jag har en Galaxy Tab nu och en iPad2 på gång
<realubot> jonasbjork: Aha. Jag kollar mest dokumentärer på svtplay. That's it, typ.
<OrangeCat> Min senaste experience med touchscreen är typ en första-generations Nintendo DS.
<OrangeCat> Med stylus.
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: det har hänt mycket sedan dess :D
<OrangeCat> SÃ¥... funkar det som att skriva med ett riktigt fullskaligt tangentbord?
<OrangeCat> Kan man "arbeta" med en i-padda?
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: jag använder min galaxy tab mest för att läsa mail/kalander/rss
<OrangeCat> Har inte sett några demo-ex i typ ONOFF eller Expert eller så.
<OrangeCat> Mail... skriva?
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: det är ingen dator i den bemärkelsen
<OrangeCat> Den är sjukt sexig, dock.
<OrangeCat> Och dyr, så man vill ju inte ha även en laptop med sig.
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: fast den är sjukt smidig att sitta med i soffan och gå igenom allt man inte hunnit på dagen
<OrangeCat> =/
<realubot> jonasbjork: Hur gick det med netbooken du skulle köpa
<realubot> ?
<OrangeCat> 5 lax... blir ingen bra laptop om jag köper en. Hrm.
<jonasbjork> realubot: jag skippade den, ligger lite på on-hold. hinner inte med att komma igång med en dator till just nu.
<OrangeCat> En iPad 1 med 3G i sig, billigaste, kostar ju 5 lax.
<jonasbjork> realubot: jobbar 24/7 typ
<jonasbjork> realubot: är lite inne på en Macbook Air nu, smidigt format på den.
<jonasbjork> realubot: men jag hinner inte med den heller ;)
<realubot> jonasbjork: Ja, jag tänkte precis tipsa om den. Jag kollade på den på MediaMarkt för några dagar sen. Jag tänkte att det här är en perfekt netbook.
<OrangeCat> Dustin inte sälja sig Levono längre? :((
<OrangeCat> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010500583.aspx
<OrangeCat> 185 495 kr... najs pris.
<OrangeCat> Är det en mainframe?
<amelia> haha, knappast va?
<OrangeCat> Vad det vara, då?
<amelia> det är ju en vanlig x86 rackserver
<OrangeCat> För så mycket kosing?
<OrangeCat> Najs beskrivning... icke existerande.
<amelia> OrangeCat: http://mediaharga.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/imageuj14071d6z_full.jpg
<OrangeCat> För över 100 lax vill man ju ha något som tar upp minst en vägg.
<amelia> OrangeCat: en mainframe kostar flera miljoner.
<OrangeCat> Fast finns tydligen kameror som kostar 90 tusen.
<OrangeCat> :/
<OrangeCat> Alltid velat ha en mainframe. Skulle döpa den till Djupa Tanken.
<jthm> ...och d? beh?ver du lite optik i samma klass
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte vad i en kamera som kan få den att kosta 90 lax.
<OrangeCat> Alltså utan själva objektivet.
<amelia> en mainframe hade inte varit fel. jag tycker mig behöva en sån. har "bara" minidatorer som är snäppet mindre.
<OrangeCat> Har du minidatorer uppställda mot väggarna?
<amelia> nja, alltså de står väl på golvet sådär..
<OrangeCat> Sätt upp en annons på blocket... "minidator säljes billigt"... de kommer in och förväntar sig en netbook... du visar upp en bjässe från 1940-talet med 3 bit RAM. =D =D =D
<amelia> inte direkt 40-talet, äldsta jag har är från 1979
<OrangeCat> Aha... mer kraftfulla än räknestickor, med andra ord.
<OrangeCat> Jag fascineras av "ADB".
<OrangeCat> Fast trodde det var ett begrepp även på 70-talet.
<OrangeCat> Inte bara 80-talet.
<OrangeCat> Måste ju ha varit ganska fina maskiner som kunde räkna ut en massa skit om de 8 miljoner invåndare som Sverige hade åt staten.
<OrangeCat> Vet inte exakt vad som lästes in, eller hur, men det gjordes.
<jonasbjork> hålkort?
<jonasbjork> :)
<amelia> lol
<OrangeCat> De hade väl OCR ganska tidigit?
<jonasbjork> vi gör backup på hålkort
<jonasbjork> bara för att det är kul
<OrangeCat> PÃ¥ riktigt?
<jonasbjork> nej det gör vi inte ;)
<jonasbjork> vi har över hundratals gigabyte data
<OrangeCat> Vad sparar folk egentligen som tar sådan jävla plats?
<OrangeCat> Klarar mig själv med en DVD-skiva.
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: jag jobbar för nordens största tidningsutgivare
<jonasbjork> tidningsförlag
<OrangeCat> Egmon Kärnan. :S
<OrangeCat> Egmont
<jonasbjork> usch!
<OrangeCat> Medströms...
<jonasbjork> www.aller.se
<OrangeCat> Hjemmet Mortensen.
<OrangeCat> Var det Aller som Kalle Anka skrevs ut på?
<OrangeCat> Deras tryckeri.
<OrangeCat> Gör Allers tidningen amelia?
<jonasbjork> inte en aning, tryckeriet såldes till JMS för ett par år sedan
<jonasbjork> amelia är bonniers
<jonasbjork> (tror jag)
<jonasbjork> vi har den iaf inte
<OrangeCat> JMS... låter som ett företag som sålde hårdvara på 90-talet.
<OrangeCat> Eller en annan liknande trebokstavförkortning.
<jonasbjork> JME
<OrangeCat> Ah...
<OrangeCat> "Aller medias mission är att ge kvinnor avkoppling, underhållning och inspiration. Vår affärsidé är att genom starka varumärken och innehåll med hög redaktionell kvalitet skapa och sälja underhållning och inspiration till kvinnor."
<OrangeCat> Lite dumt att mobba halva befolkningen?
<jonasbjork> mobba?
<jonasbjork> aller har kvinnor som målgrupp
<OrangeCat> De kunde ju även göra "Big 'Uns: Alla Talar Svenska" och sådant för männen. Hehe.
<OrangeCat> Jo... förstår det.
<jonasbjork> vi har fiskejournalen, jaktjournalen och cafe för män
<OrangeCat> Då verkar de inte ha kvinnor som enda målgrupp. :O
<jonasbjork> resten är tidningar för kvinnor
<jonasbjork> när man köper andra förlag får man ibland med tidningar som inte ingår i målgruppen..
<jonasbjork> google chrome tar tid att kompilera.. *tips
<makish_> nån vakken?
<realubot> makish_: Japp.
<speakman> mm
<makish_> går det att fixa   en timerinställning på systemavslut?
<Barre> at
<Barre> eller i crontab, beroende på vad du är ute efter
<makish_> ok, hur går man tillväga då? Tanken är att ställa in en timer precis sommm du gör på en tv..
<realubot> makish_: Alla dagar?
<realubot> makish_: Isf är crontab bäst.
<realubot> makish_: sudo crontab -e
<realubot> För att lägga in som root.
<realubot> Därefter lägger du in en rad i filen som ser ut så här:
<makish_> ok, nja inte alla dagar. vill bara kunna ställa in för stunden
<Barre> personligen tycker jag inte crontab är ett bra alternativ
<Barre> at är ett bra kommando för det.
<realubot> * * * * * /sbin/shutdown -h 0
<realubot> Barre: För att?
<realubot> makish_: Och du kan inte ha stjärnor hela vägen. :D
<Barre> makish_: vill du stänga av datorn en viss tid eller efter en viss tid har gått. alltså om 40 minuter vill jag att datorn stängs av.
<makish_> efter 40 min vill jag att datorn slår av sig..
<Barre> realubot: crontab används för återkommande upprepande aktiviteter
<realubot> 01 22 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h 0
<Barre> realubot: verje dag ja
<makish_> och att dett inte ligger kvarr sen utan jag måste vaarje gång slå in tid
<realubot> Där, men frågan är om man måste omsluta -h och 0 med något för att det ska fungera i ett cron job.
<realubot> Barre: Ja, men är det inte det han är ute efter då?
<realubot> Barre: Aha, missade den raden.
<realubot> makish_: Ok, om du bara ska ställa in då och då lite när du känner för det så är at bättre.
<realubot> makish_: Missade att du inte ska ha en exakt tid varje dag året runt, typ.
<makish_> ok.. och då gör jag hur?
<speakman> alltså, man shutdown och läs på om "TIME"
<zChris> lixom ba
<speakman> sudo shutdown -h 23:40 kommer att stänga av datorn kl 23:40
<speakman> zChris: typ
<makish_> ah cool...tack alla
<speakman> sudo shutdown -h +40 kommer att stänga av datorn om 40 min
<Barre> speakman: så klart :)
<Barre> varför göra det krångligare än vad det är.. hehe
<realubot> makish_: Om du vill stänga av dator om 10s så skriver du: sudo shutdown -h 10
<speakman> det fina med det? att man kan avbryta nedstängningen med shutdown -c
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru ikväll då?
<speakman> realubot: 10 minuter, inte sekunder
<realubot> makish_: Tror det här fungerar: sudo shutdown -h 22:45
<makish_> funkar skit bra..slog in det precis..
<realubot> speakman: Ok.
<makish_> tack igen alla
<realubot> speakman: Eller nej? Då måste man ha +m väl?
<speakman> hittar inget om sekunder så törs inte svära
<realubot> speakman:        TIME  may  have  different  formats,  the most common is simply the word 'now' which will
<realubot>        bring the system down immediately.  Other valid formats are +m, where m is the number  of
<realubot>        minutes to wait until shutting down and hh:mm which specifies the time on the 24hr clock.
<realubot> speakman: Jo, du har ju rätt.
<speakman> tips på dansband med rockstuk?
<maxjezy> Philip5, uppdaterar lite saker bara
<maxjezy> du då?
<realubot> speakman: Torgny Melins skiva med covers?
<Philip5> maxjezy: låter hemligt ;)
<Philip5> inget särskilt
<speakman> realubot: provar
<maxjezy> =)
<realubot> speakman: Danbander, heter skivan.
<realubot> *Dansbander
<speakman> ah, den gamla?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ställer du upp med lite luxrender kraft då?
<realubot> speakman: Ja, covers på Teddyberas Sthlm.
<realubot> Eller vad det är.
<speakman> "Dansbandsnatt" fanns en skiva från 2010
<realubot> Ok. Never heard of.
<speakman> åh va trött man blir på ordbehandlare som gör om citattecken till unicode-varianter som lutar
<OrangeCat> Bajsa på en koooooooooooooooooooooooo...
<OrangeCat> Hehehehehe.
<OrangeCat> *mowgen*
<speakman> vilket hemskt dåligt ljud det är i Guitar Hero för Wii. brrrr.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det bebisen som tar din tid eller varför är du så off?
<J_H> Hur krypterar jag min Hemmapp?
<J_H> NÃ¥gon online?
<OrangeCat> *loggar in i cyberspejs*
<OrangeCat> Smajlplejs.
<realubot> J_H: Ja?
<OrangeCat> Kan någon förklara för mig varför Dustin inte säljer Levono-datorer?!?!?!?!?!
<realubot> J_H: Aha, nu ser jag.
<OrangeCat> Har Levono slutat göra datojej?
<realubot> J_H: Din Hemkatalog krypteras automatiskt om du väljer det alternativet under installationen av Ubuntu.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Varför är det så viktigt att köpa från Dustin?
<kodein> OrangeCat: ehh, prova att ta på dig glasögonen
<kodein> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010549158.aspx <-- ett exempel på en lenovodatta
<kodein> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010456619.aspx <-- en till
<OrangeCat> Sökte på "Levono"... 0 träffar.
<kodein> men iofs, om du ska envisas med att stava LENOVO fel, så kanske det är mindre konstigt
<OrangeCat> Ah...
<OrangeCat> Watta fakk? 3 990 kr?
<OrangeCat> Trodde deras billigaste typ var 15,998:- exklusive moms.
<kodein> de har ju inte bara premiumprylar.
<J_H> realubot: Jo jag vet men jag kryssa inte i den under installtion måste väl gå och fixa efteråt?
<OrangeCat> "Avancerad stöldskyddslösning med remote radering och positionsbestämning m.m. som tillval"
<OrangeCat> Remote radering XD
<OrangeCat> Är det alltså hårdvara som man typ fläskar i?
<OrangeCat> Måste ju vara separat från OS:et... läbbigt.
<OrangeCat> Blir extremt misstänksam mot denna...
<OrangeCat> 4000 kr... jag har köpt ett par laptops för 5-6 lax som varit riktigt, riktigt urusla.
<Markslap> Jag har en för 6500kr.
<OrangeCat> Verkligen plastic 2000 och bräckliga och budget så det står härliga till.
<Markslap> Den är sjukt jävla bra.
<Markslap> Asus <3
<OrangeCat> Kan verkligen denna Lenovo vara vettig?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Det är en Lenovo.
<OrangeCat> Asus... riktigt vidrig kvalitet på deras grejor.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Riktigt jävla bra.
<OrangeCat> Markslap: Och? Det är ju snarare så att den borde vara bra för att det är en Lenovo.
<OrangeCat> Fast priset...
<Markslap> Köp en.
<Markslap> Eller köp en Sony VAIO när du ändå håller på.
<Markslap> Haft skiten i ett år, rest en jävla massa, tappat skiten i golvet lite för många gånger.
<Markslap> Skiten fungerar fortfarande äckligt bra.
<realubot> J_H: Japp.
<OrangeCat> Din Sony VAIO?
<Markslap> Lite skador här och där, men den fungerar som den ska annars.
<Markslap> Nej, Asus.
<Markslap> UL30VT.
<Markslap> En VAIO hade gått sönder på direkten.
<Markslap> Dom går sönder bara man tittar på dom.
<realubot> J_H: ecryptfs-migrate-home
<realubot> J_H: Det är ett kommando som används till det. Vänta ska jag kolla upp exakt vad du ska skriva.
<realubot> Markslap: Hallå kompis. Du är inte sur på mig va?
<realubot> J_H: Du ska skriva det här kommandot i Terminalen:
<realubot> J_H: ecryptfs-migrate-home -u användarnamn
<J_H> realubot: Tackar
<realubot> J_H: Gör ett försök så får vi se.
<J_H> Programmet "ecryptfs-migrate-home" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange:
<J_H> ..sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<realubot> J_H: Ok... Då får du väl göra det då.
<realubot> J_H: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<J_H> ERROR:  This program must be executed with root privileges
<realubot> Använd sudo före.
<realubot> före resten av kommandot.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<realubot> Och därefter: sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u användarnamn
<OrangeCat> Alla budgetskitdatorer görs i samma smutsiga, vidriga, högljudda, förorenande fabrik i centrala Kina där tusentals fattiga kinesiska barn går till jobbet klockan 5 på morgonen och kommer hem klockan 23:30 för 1 kr/vecka och får stryk av föräldrarna som kvällsmat innan de får sova bland boskapen i stallet i några timmar innan nästa dags helvete börjar där de slänger på olika loggor såsom ASUS/HP/Dell/Lenovo på samma skal.
<OrangeCat> Kaffepaus en gång i veckan på fredag, mellan 09:00 och 09:03.
<Markslap> Glöm inte Sony!
<J_H> du: kan inte komma åt "/home/johan/.gvfs": Åtkomst nekas
<J_H> INFO:  Checking for open files in /home/johan
<J_H> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/johan/.gvfs
<J_H>       Output information may be incomplete.
<J_H> lsof: WARNING: can't lstat(/home/johan/.gvfs): Permission denied
<J_H> INFO:  The following files are in use:
<J_H> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/johan/.gvfs
<J_H>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Markslap> Pastebinna.
<Markslap> Inte spamma.
<J_H> lsof: WARNING: can't lstat(/home/johan/.gvfs): Permission denied
<J_H>     COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME
<J_H>     gnome-ses 1501 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<OrangeCat> Jävla CP-spam-flood-skit.
<J_H>     gnome-ses 1501 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<Markslap> Snälla, sluta.
<J_H>     gnome-ses 1501 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gnome-pow 1544 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     gnome-pow 1544 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gnome-pow 1544 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<OrangeCat> Hade just bemödat mig med att skriva värsta fyndiga saken och nu får jag inga reaktioner.
<J_H>     gnome-set 1547 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     compiz    1570 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     compiz    1570 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Jag såg det.
<J_H>     compiz    1570 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<OrangeCat> En då...
<J_H>     nm-applet 1571 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<Markslap> Och vad fan ska vi göra åt saken?
<J_H>     nm-applet 1571 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     nm-applet 1571 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan  mem    REG    8,1    32768 18875159 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home-42586822.log
<Markslap> SÃ¥
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan  mem    REG    8,1     1076 18875158 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<Markslap> J_H: Jag har satt dig på ignore nu.
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan   21r   REG    8,1     1076 18875158 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home
<J_H>     nautilus  1573 johan   22w   REG    8,1    32768 18875159 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home-42586822.log
<J_H>     gnome-pan 1576 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<OrangeCat> Detta är varför det suger att högerklick betyder "pastea" i Linux istället för "context menu".
<Markslap> Tyvärr får du ingen hjälp utav mig, om jag nu hade gett någon.
<J_H>     gnome-pan 1576 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gnome-pan 1576 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     evolution 1577 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<Markslap> Gör det?
<J_H>     evolution 1577 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<OrangeCat> Ja.
<Markslap> Jag kör alltid scrollklick.
<J_H>     evolution 1577 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan  mem    REG    8,1    73728 18874414 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-stream-volumes.tdb
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan  mem    REG    8,1    61440 18874413 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-device-volumes.tdb
<Markslap> Och allt är ju konfigurerarbart.
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan  mem    REG    8,1      696 18874415 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-card-database.tdb
<OrangeCat> Ja... så kanske det var.
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan   10u   REG    8,1    61440 18874413 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-device-volumes.tdb
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan   11u   REG    8,1    73728 18874414 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-stream-volumes.tdb
<virtuald> :D
<J_H>     pulseaudi 1581 johan   12u   REG    8,1      696 18874415 /home/johan/.pulse/d5615321ff284823f5645f5b00000005-card-database.tdb
<J_H>     polkit-gn 1583 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     polkit-gn 1583 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     polkit-gn 1583 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<realubot> J_H: Posta med pastebin istället för att klistra in i kanalen!
<J_H>     indicator 1653 johan   24w   REG    8,1      185 18874416 /home/johan/.cache/indicator-applet-session.log
<J_H>     indicator 1655 johan   24w   REG    8,1      308 18874412 /home/johan/.cache/indicator-applet.log
<virtuald> j_h: /server purge
<J_H>     gvfsd-met 1672 johan  mem    REG    8,1    32768 18875159 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home-42586822.log
<Markslap> Som jag sa...
<J_H>     gvfsd-met 1672 johan  mem    REG    8,1     1076 18875158 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home
<Markslap> Är J_H klar nu?
<J_H>     gvfsd-met 1672 johan    7r   REG    8,1     1076 18875158 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home
<J_H>     gvfsd-met 1672 johan    8u   REG    8,1    32768 18875159 /home/johan/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home-42586822.log
<virtuald> j_h: om du kör irssi
<J_H>     syndaemon 1687 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<OrangeCat> pulseaudi 1581 johan 12u REG 8,1 696 18874415 /home/johan/.pulse/underage-lolita-12-yrs-nude-raygold.mpg
<J_H>     syndaemon 1687 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     sh        1701 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     sh        1701 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     sh        1701 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gtk-windo 1702 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     gtk-windo 1702 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<realubot> Han postar hela filsystemet här. :D
<J_H>     gtk-windo 1702 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<Markslap> :D
<J_H>     ubuntu-ss 1706 johan    3w   REG    8,1     1617 18874533 /home/johan/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<J_H>     ubuntu-ss 1706 johan    8w   REG    8,1     1617 18874533 /home/johan/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<J_H>     ubuntu-ss 1706 johan    9w   REG    8,1     1617 18874533 /home/johan/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<J_H>     gnome-scr 1709 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<OrangeCat> J_H = knäppboll.
<J_H>     gnome-scr 1709 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<Markslap> Mm
<J_H>     gdu-notif 1715 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     gdu-notif 1715 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gdu-notif 1715 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     notify-os 1742 johan    3w   REG    8,1       76 18874516 /home/johan/.cache/notify-osd.log
<J_H>     applet.py 1802 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     applet.py 1802 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     applet.py 1802 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     empathy   1819 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     empathy   1819 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     empathy   1819 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     empathy   1819 johan   15u   REG    8,1     4096 18875149 /home/johan/.cache/telepathy/logger/sqlite-data
<J_H>     update-no 1820 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     update-no 1820 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     update-no 1820 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     telepathy 1827 johan   12u   REG    8,1     4096 18875149 /home/johan/.cache/telepathy/logger/sqlite-data
<J_H>     gnome-ter 2134 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     gnome-ter 2134 johan    1u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<J_H>     gnome-ter 2134 johan    2u   REG    8,1     7414 18874379 /home/johan/.xsession-errors
<OrangeCat> För honom kanske allt pasteade på en halv sekund.
<J_H>     bash      2138 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     irssi     2157 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     bash      2866 johan  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<OrangeCat> Men vi får allt efterhand.
<J_H>     ecryptfs- 2884  root  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     lsof      2906  root  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     sed       2907  root  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H>     lsof      2908  root  cwd    DIR    8,1     4096 18874370 /home/johan
<J_H> ERROR:  Cannot proceed.
<J_H> Sry var inte meningen. Hel kopieringen knäppa upp sig
<J_H> lal
<J_H> =)
<virtuald> j_h: men jag sa ju till dig :D
<virtuald> 00:31 < virtuald> j_h: /server purge
<OrangeCat> Vad gör det kommandot?
<virtuald> gissa
<realubot> Loopar postningarna en gång till om någon har missat?
<realubot> J_H: Ok, var var vi.
<realubot> Du körde kommandot ecryptfs-migrate-home och det var då du fick det svaret som du klistrade in här eller?
<J_H> Japp.
<J_H> Funka inte iafall.
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Ingen some helst aning.
<virtuald> /help server
<realubot> J_H: Ja. Körde du ecryptfs-migrate-home utan sudo innan också eller?
<realubot> J_H: Det fungerade inte heller?
<J_H> japp. Då stod det att den behövde root
<realubot> J_H: Mhm.
<realubot> J_H: Det finns ett annat sätt som fungerar...
<realubot> J_H: Det är att du skapar en ny användare och krypterar Hemkatalogen för den nya användaren samtidigt.
<virtuald> eller så kan man bara ta livet av sig, en utomordentlig lösning på alla problem
<virtuald> gonatt :)
<realubot> virtuald: Nej.
<realubot> virtuald: Varför är du sån nu?
<virtuald> pratar bara med mig själv
<virtuald> och jag var inte seriös
<realubot> virtuald: Inte säga så virtuald. Aja baja.
<virtuald> hahaha
<realubot> virtuald: Det är bra det.
<virtuald> :)
<J_H> AAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBB
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> tror hen lydde mitt råd
<realubot> virtuald: Se nu vad du har ställt till med.
<virtuald> ja jävlar
<virtuald> måste sova så håll käften eller följ med mig
<realubot> Följa med dig?
<virtuald> till sängen
<realubot> virtuald: Nej, inte ikväll.
<realubot> Philip6: Har Blender-gänget säckat ihop totalt eller?
<Philip6> verkar inte bättre
<OrangeCat> En bot och daemon, ligger i en säng...
<OrangeCat> En slank han hem...
<realubot> Det verkar som om japanerna inte har full koll på Fukoshima.
<realubot> Det exploderar lite då och då. Det ska inte ett kärnkraftverk göra?
<OrangeCat> Fukoshima?
<OrangeCat> Om det händer...
<OrangeCat> Hur mycket strålning blir det då?
<OrangeCat> Täcka hela Japan?
<OrangeCat> Läcka till Kina?
<OrangeCat> Inte till Europa?
<dagon_> det tar väl asien och usa
<realubot> Jag tror knappast vi ligger i farozonen.
<johanbr> beror Ãmycket pÃ¥ vinden
<dagon_> mjo
<realubot> Sverige klarade sig utan större problem när Tjernobyl smällde och då låg ändå vindarna på mot vårt håll.
<realubot> Problemet med Fukoshima är ju att det ligger ganska nära Tokyo om jag inte har helt fel.
<realubot> "Det var 1986 i Tjernobyl i Ukraina som reaktoreffekten steg snabbt under ett driftstopptest då säkerhetssystemet var bortkopplat."
<realubot> Det var inge bra test.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-15
<johanbr> nedfallet i Sverige var mest cesium, som har svag radioaktivitet
<realubot> Mhm, det varnades för älgkött och lingon i skogen, typ.
<johanbr> skulle uran spridas blir det mindre roligt...
<realubot> johanbr: Frågan är om uran kan spridas så långt som till sverige?
<realubot> Uran spreds väl i Tjernobyl? Det var väl därför skogen blev röd runt Tjernobyl eller nåt?
<realubot> Nej, det var nog Cesium-137.
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Forest
<johanbr> realubot: det är nog tveksamt om det kan...
<dagon_> väldigt tveksamt
<OrangeCat> Lite mongo-cp att tjärnkraftsverk kan vara så farliga.
<OrangeCat> Typ andras inkompetens dödar folk i andra länder.
<OrangeCat> Man vill ju inte att galna inkompetenta soviet-typer ska hantera kärnkraftsverk.
<OrangeCat> "Vi drickski vodski varje dagski på jobbski!"
<OrangeCat> ;)
<OrangeCat> Knivslagsmål, dryckesspel o.s.v. tänker man sig.
<johanbr> nån gång under sovjettiden skulle stavarna bytas på ett av ryska flottans fartyg i Murmansk. De passade inte, så nån slog ner stavarna med slägga. Det fartyget ligger numera på botten.
<johanbr> stavarna till reaktorn dvs
<Markslap> johanbr: Din teckenkodning är lite udda.
<OrangeCat> o_O
<johanbr> Markslap: jo, jag vet... har problem med utf-8 i openwrt
<Markslap> Jag kan avkoda både UTF-8 och ISO-latin.
<OrangeCat> Sann historia?
<Markslap> johanbr: Okej.
<OrangeCat> Hur vet man vad som hände om alla dödde?
<OrangeCat> http://it24.idg.se/2.2275/1.371244/jattarna-forlorar-mest <-- "Den här artikeln är endast tillgänglig för dig som prenumererar på IT24:s dagliga nyhetsbrev. För att läsa den behöver du anmäla dig till nyhetsbrevet i detta formulär."
<OrangeCat> Alla möjliga fula knep...
<OrangeCat> Vissa artiklar vill IDG att man ska betala för att ladda ned också. Fattar inte vilka muppar som gör det.
<OrangeCat> Inte är de billiga heller, utan 30+ kr...
 * Markslap sträcker upp handen lite försiktigt.
<OrangeCat> Varför gör du det?
<Markslap> För att jag vill.
<Markslap> Nej men, jag skämtar med det.
<Markslap> dig*
<Markslap> Vissa artiklar är väl värda ibland kan jag säga dock.
<OrangeCat> ??
<OrangeCat> Betyder det att du köper dem ibland?
<OrangeCat> Du får priset i otydlighet 2011.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Haft tankar på det.
<OrangeCat> Alltså... om det fanns ett vettigt sätt att betala, ja.
<OrangeCat> Och det kostade typ 5 kr.
<OrangeCat> Att bara klicka på "betala" i webbläsaren.
<OrangeCat> Men så är det ju aldrig.
<OrangeCat> Utan idiotiskt segt och omständigt och dyrt ska det vara.
<Markslap> Mm
<OrangeCat> Så man verkligen inte VILL köpa något alls.
<OrangeCat> För det är så jävla jobbigt.
<OrangeCat> Drar mig ofta t.o.m. för att beställa saker i nätbutiker.
<OrangeCat> För man måste alltid fråga efter användarnamn/lösenord och sedan logga in och skit.
<OrangeCat> Istället för att fylla i uppgifterna varje gång och bara betala direkt.
<Markslap> Känns som en Ubunturelaterad diskussion du för med dig själv.
<OrangeCat> Ubuntu kan suga.
<Markslap> Absolut, jag vill inte tycka om Ubuntu.
<OrangeCat> Är enbart här för att ni är svenskar och inte orkar snacka engelska hela tiden.
<Markslap> Men det är förbannat bra repos.
<Markslap> Haha
<OrangeCat> Fast har även en del Ubuntu-relaterade frågor ibland.
<Markslap> Av samma anledning flyttade jag till Irland, fast tvärtom.
<OrangeCat> Som t.ex. att minimikraven är absurda.
<Markslap> Jag tröttnade på all svenska.
<OrangeCat> Ändå är du här i svensk kanal? :S
<Markslap> Jag kan ju svenska och har svenskt medborgarskap fortfarande.
<OrangeCat> Vänta... var du typ... hur gammal?
<Markslap> 19
<OrangeCat> Och har flyttat till grönstad?
<Markslap> Irland, ja.
<OrangeCat> Irland.
<Markslap> Fyttade hit när jag var 18.
<OrangeCat> Varför det?
<Markslap> För att jag blev med jobb här.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Och då bara åkte du?
<Markslap> Absolut.
<OrangeCat> Första skutan över?
<Markslap> Mja
<Markslap> Skickade la in lite papper först.
<OrangeCat> Utgår från att du har något slags band till Irland.
<OrangeCat> Typ släkt.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Jag är kvartsfinne.
<Markslap> Det är allt
<Markslap> Har lite låtsassläkt i Tyskland.
<Markslap> Men inte mer än så.
<OrangeCat> Hur får man ett jobb i Irland när man är svensk och 18-åring?
<Markslap> Jag åkte hit helt själv bara. :P
<Markslap> Man ansöker.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<Markslap> Tröttnade på Sverige ganska grovt.
<Markslap> Och ville komma bort från mitt ex.
<Markslap> Jag var yngst på företaget jag arbetate på.
<Markslap> arbetade*
<OrangeCat> :S
<Markslap> Och kommer antagligen att vara yngst på HP också.
<Markslap> (Satt som svensk telefonsupport för Sony VAIO  på förra jobbet)
<Markslap> (Och som svensk telefonsupport för olika företag nu också)
<OrangeCat> Aha... därför du hatar dem? ;)
<OrangeCat> Sonys datorer.
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> :)
<OrangeCat> BRB... tandborstning... värsta delen på dagen...
<Markslap> Värre skit är svårt att hitta.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> Nu börjar humanoiderna lika något.
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzwK02OYrTk
<dagon_> snart tar robotarna över
<realubot> Ubuntu netbook-edition försvinner med 11.04.
<realubot> One size fits all.
<dagon_> hmm
<OrangeCat> realubot: Vad menar du?
<OrangeCat> Ser ju ut som en skyltdocka. Helt orörlig.
<OrangeCat> Kan knappast gå ens.
<OrangeCat> Ännu mindre greppa tag i saker.
<OrangeCat> Eller ändra miner.
<OrangeCat> Helt värdelöst.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Mhm, men det kommer. Ge det några år.
<dagon_> du är verkligen sur
<OrangeCat> Robotar suger totalt och kommer göra i många år.
<realubot> Ja, ja, men med tiden så.
<OrangeCat> Sade räven/draken.
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> Barre: ska jag ringa väcka?
<dagon_> morrn
<dagon_> fan va nyponsoppa var gott
<larsemil> ja det är smarrigt
<larsemil> min frukost blev ett päron och ett äpple.
<arand> Hmm, Rostbröd och Cola...
<larsemil> rostbröd <3
<larsemil> men ska snart äta en andra frukost, orkar aldrig äta så tidigt
<Barre> larsemil: behövs inte, varit uppe sen 05:45 ;)
<Barre> larsemil: har du dit med ett PM?
<larsemil> sure
<larsemil> hur mycket tycker ni jag ska offertera för ett helt dynamiskt anmälningsformulär och tabeller som går att sortera lite hur som helst i systemet samt andra finesser kopplade till det? Jag hatar att tänka på sånt. Tror det tar mig cirka två veckor att få det bra, med alla deras funktioner.
<larsemil> tror det hamnar kring 22 tusen.
<larsemil> fan jag börjar bli mer och mer sugen att gå över till den mörka sidan. #osx
<haffe> Varför?
<larsemil> för jag har behov av att kunna köra en mängd adobeprogramvaror i mitt jobb och är trött på att dualboota till windows.
<larsemil> fast jag ogillar inlåsningen som verkar vara ett faktum
 * Barre kröp till korset och införskaffade en iMac
<larsemil> Barre: och den stora frågan då är ju: är du nöjd?
<coobra> eller
<Barre> larsemil: jag använder den till lightroom, har inte använt den till något annat. M.a.o så är det mer eller mindre en appliance. Men snyggt är det.
<larsemil> Barre: förstår
<Barre> larsemil: när jag skulle synca över mina fotografier från min server till min iMac så klickade jag runt i 40minuter ytan att lyckas.
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> du har ju terminal där med!
<Barre> larsemil: sen hittade jag terminalen och synkningen startade två minuter senare
<larsemil> aja off på ett möte. :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Definiera *gäsp*
<Coffe> någon som pillat med dynamiska apapche vhost filer ?
<zChris> släng ut din fråga och hoppas på svar :P
<kodein> nä, jag tror det är en statistisk undersökning.
<zChris> xD
<zChris> Hmm
<zChris> The Dig är ju svårt :<
<zChris> http://open.spotify.com/track/74cKwWr2bb9Z0Z6oU2gTQE
<stirner> Nån som testat ubuntu på en touch maskin?
<kodein> vad är en touch maskin.
<Coffe> någon mer som har problem , med FF att man inte kan skriva sökningar direkt i adress fönstret ?
<stirner> kodein: Jag har just beställt en Acer Iconia w500
<stirner> så det är en tablet/netbook hybrid
<stirner> har gjort en lättare efterforskning i ämnet och kommit fram till att det finns ett visst stöd för multitouch i 10.xx versioner av ubuntu
<stirner> ska bli spännande att undersöka närmare när "leksaken" levererats
<Slartibart> Sitter här med kod för en websida, och behöver hitta den/de filer som innehåller säg 3-4 givna ord. Ordningen på orden givetvis okänd. Hur söker man efter det på ett bra sätt? Det jag kommer på nu är faktiskt nåt med grep =|.. Nåt slags iterativ sökning? Sök ett ord, lista filnamnen där det finns, gör ny grep-sökning på de filerna, osv?
<amelia> grep -R "ord" *
<amelia> blir inte så iterativt tyvärr.
<amelia> om du inte skriver ihop något själv för att göra den biten.
<amelia> nehe, lunch tror jag..
<Slartibart> Nä, det är ju just den biten som är kruxet.. Kommer inte undan det antar jag eftersom det ju är flera ord som måste finnas. Tack för tipset dock.
<larsemil> kan du välja vilket språk du vill?
<larsemil> Slartibart: ^^
<Slartibart> Hur menar du då? Det är php-filer som är skrivna sen tidigare?
<larsemil> du vill i php kolla om en sträng innehåller fyra ord?
<Slartibart> Nja.. Nästan :-]. Jag vill leta igenom (mestadels) php-filer efter några ord. Det här är närmsta jag kommit hittills: grep -l -r -e "schema" -e "<orders>" -e "item" -e "side" *
<larsemil> så det är i bash du vill göra det?
<Slartibart> Finns det nåt annat sätt som är enklare så är inte det nåt hinder, men ja, det är i bash jag försöker göra det som det ser ut nu.
<Slartibart> Men min grep-rad där ovan verkar lista alla möjliga filer =/.
<arand> Slartibart: Kanske använd något "file" test?
<larsemil> mjae ska väl räcka med ett for file in *.php:
<larsemil> eller grep *.php
<larsemil> kanske också funkar
<arand> Om man har det så praktiskt att att alla slutar i .php
<kodein> jag är ett fan av find(1)
<Slartibart> Bra förslag båda, vad jag vet. Men min grep-rad verkar lista även filer som inte innehåller alla sökord. På nåt konstigt vis. Så jag försöker lösa det först.
<arand> Slartibart: Är det inte ett or-statement?
<Slartibart> kodein: Men hur söker du inuti filerna sen då?
<Slartibart> arand: Um.. Där sa du kanske nåt ja.
<kodein> |xargs grep foo
<Slartibart> Vet inte hur det är, ska kolla
<Slartibart> kodein: Fair enough.
<Slartibart> Hm. Om -e: "This can be used to specify multiple search patterns" Antar att man ska ta det som att det räcker med att ett sökord matchar B-|..
<olja> någon här?
<coobra> nej
<olja> har lite frågor om Ubuntu och antivirus/bramdvägg
<coobra> det här är gud som talar
<coobra> :D
<olja> jag bugar
<coobra> jasså
<olja> :)
<haffe> Det är en av rösterna i ditt huvud.
<coobra> pussa mina tår hitta 20 jungfrur
<olja> behövs brandvärr i ubuntu
<olja> ?
<olja> brandvägg
<coobra> ha koll på vad den "lyssnar" på
<kodein> iptables är fint
<coobra> olja:  firestarter är ett fint program  :D
<kodein> jag gillar att droppa ssh-anslutningar när ett ip gjort mer än 3 försök inom $KORT_TIDSRYMD
<haffe> firestarter är ett ganska kompetent frontend.
<kodein> utöver det har jag inte så hemskt många regler
<coobra> fail2ban fixar det
<olja> så man behöver ha en brandvägg även i ubuntu
<coobra> olja:  beror på vad burken sak göra
<arand> Inte generellt sett nej
<olja> en vanlig hemdator
<kodein> då gillar jag nog mer ssh-faker som en kompis skrivit
<olja> man har ju hört att antivirus och sådant inte behövs i linuxsystem??
<kodein> har man mailserver så skannar man med fördel mailen som trillar in till den.
<kodein> http://blambi.hopto.org/ssh.php <-- sen kan det vara skoj med en topplista över vilka länder som probe:ar mest
<olja> philip5: hej
<Philip5> olja: tjena
<Philip5> olja: hur går det med ubuntu då?
<olja> sitter i windoes just nu faktiskt, men ska nog logga över till ubuntu
<olja> philip5: ok, nu är jag tillbaka i ubuntu
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> känns det bra då?
<olja> tja, det är ganska fult :)
<olja> lite fyrkantigt o grovhugget :)
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<Philip5> har du låg upplösning på skärmen eller bara ändå?
<stirner> Philip5 =)
<stirner> Gudag
<Philip5> stirner: hallå där mr music ;)
<Philip5> olja: vad har du för grafikkort?
<stirner> <3
<larsemil> åh fan, måste man ha mailprogrammet igång för att få mailen... haha suttit och väntat
<olja> nu är jag inne igen
<olja> behöver en flashspelare i min firefox, finns det någon bra linuxalternativ
<olja> det verkar finnas en betaversion för linux
<kodein> wat
<Philip5> olja: vad har du för grafikkort?
<kodein> du kan köra 64-bitarsalphan om du har ett 64-bitarssystem. det är lika instabilt som 32-bitarsvarianten.
<Philip5> och du kan installera adobe flash from software manager
<olja> philip: ingen aning måste erkänna
<olja> hm, jag kan spela flash i chrom men inte i forefox?
<Philip5> olja: du har väl hittat att du installerar program i ubuntu och inte surfar runt på adobes och andra sidor för att ladda ner program för att installera
<Philip5> olja: om du har ett grafikkort från nvidia så vill du nog installera deras drivrutiner
<olja> philip: jo, jag förstår att man kan göra så
<Philip5> kolla om du har några drivisar med restriktioner att installera
<olja> drivisar????
<Philip5> finns i menyn ett verktyg som heter dågot med hardware drivers
<Philip5> jag kör inte gnome så jag vet inte vad det heter där riktigt
<Philip5> ska bara ta en kaffe....
<kodein> drivis är som stora isbitar
<larsemil> olja: system-> administration -> hårdvarudrivrutiner
<olja> tack lars
<larsemil> emil, eller larsemil. aldrig lars
<larsemil> Philip5: alt+f2 gtk-jockey :)
<olja> ok emil :)
<olja> ok nu är jag inne på hårdvarudrivrutiner
<olja> där ligger någon slags drivrutin som inte
<olja> är aktiverad
<pokebear> Tjena!
<pokebear> Oj :D
<olja> ska jag aktivera, står att det är för ATI/AMD och jag har ATI
<pokebear> Låt säga att jag vill starta en terminal med irssi & #ubuntu varje gång jag startar datorn, hur går jag tillväga för detta? Finns det något nybörjarvänligt tips eller måste jag hårdkoda något?
<HeMan`> Haloj!
<Philip5> olja: ok då är den igång som den ska på drivissidan då
<Philip5> olja: vad kör du i för upplösning på skärmen om du kollar i inställningar för skärm i menyn
<HeMan`> Barre: ping?
<Philip5> pokebear: hårdkoda är väl att ta i men du får nog skapa en rad för det i inställningarna för irssi
<olja> 1280x800
<Philip5> pokebear: i med irssi får man ju göra sånt manuellt
<Philip5> olja: aha, jamen då så. då har du ju inte så väldigt lågt som jag misstänkte annars när du sa att det var grovhugget och dant :)
<jolaren_> <3 irssi
<Barre> HeMan`: pong!
<olja> philip: det är mer designen jag tänkte på
<olja> utseendet
<larsemil> pokebear: om du har ställt in irssi att logga in i ubuntu kanalen på freenode varje gång det startar så är det ju bara att se till att irssi startas när datorn startas. jag hade startat det med en screen.
<HeMan`> Barre: kan man få för många LUNar från ett SAN för att få vettig prestanda?
<Philip5> olja: jo det är en av orsakerna att jag själv inte kör gnome utan kör kde istället som skrivbordsmiljö och det ser ut så här: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/
<HeMan`> Barre: vi har 10 TB som delats upp i 32 LUNar, men vi får lite dålig prestanda
<Barre> HeMan`: ja och nej. det beror på vad du definerar som SAN. SAN är själva nätverksinfrastrukturen som tillhandahåller block-access.
<pokebear> Philip5 och larsemil, tack så mycket. :) Fick tips i en annan kanal att starta gnome-terminal -x irssi under uppstartsprogram
<pokebear> Får väl se om det fungerar. :-P
<HeMan`> Barre: vi har 10 GB "riktig" disk i ett skåp och det delas ut som 32 LUN'ar
<olja> philip: det var ju mycket snyggare, hur ändrar jag?
<Barre> HeMan`: hur ser infrastrukturen ut, vad är det för storage-device, OS, SAN-Sw samt vad rullar ni på hosten? Är ni säkra på att det är LUN som är flaskhals och inte något annat i kedjan?
<Barre> HeMan`: och med 10GB menar du 10TB hoppas jag
<HeMan`> Barre: och vi har fyra vägar och multipath via SAN'et
<larsemil> pokebear: jag hade rekommenderat gnome-terminal -x screen -U irssi istället
<HeMan`> fudge vad irriterande med 10 sekunders pingtider!
<pokebear> Vad är skillnaden?
<larsemil> pokebear: då går det att stänga ner terminalen och det körs fortfarande
<pokebear> Alright. Om jag vill ha upp den igen då? ;)
<larsemil> screen -rU
<olja> phili5. eller kan jag inte byta nu?
<pokebear> Alright. Tack :)
<Barre> HeMan`: rent generellt så är det inte dumt att ha 32st LUN. så rent generellt är det inte det faktum att ni splittat dessa 10TB i 32 delar. men det beror i.o.f.s. på IO-storlek, köstorlek, throughput, bandwidth och MP-konfig.
<HeMan`> Barre: jag håller på att försöka räkna ut vad problemet är, är dock rädd att det är pga att diskskåpet går rätt hårt
<Philip5> olja: man kan lägga till kde men det är rätt mycket att lägga till och nästan smidigare att köra med det från början
<HeMan`> Barre: det är en ny storagelösning som dom tagit i drift här, jag tror dom bara bytt skåp
<Philip5> olja: och det är enklare att lägga till än att tabort för då får man rensa en del
<olja> så hur gör jag för att köra med det från början, ska jag avinstalera ubuntu och instalera igen
<HeMan`> Barre: när vi testade tidigare fick vi ca 1 GB/s i skrivprestanda med bara 2 pipor i multipath
<Philip5> olja: man kan installera kubuntu istället för ubuntu och då är det ubuntu men med kde istället för gnome som skrivbordsmiljö från start
<HeMan`> Barre: nu när vi har fyra så räknade vi med att få lite bättre tryck men vi ligger på ca 700 MB/s nu
<Philip5> olja: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<olja> ok, är det skyllnaden mellan kubuntu ubuntu?
<Philip5> skillnaden är att det ena har gnome och program anpassade för gnome vid installation och det andra har kde och applikationer mer anpassade för kde vid start
<Philip5> det är precis samma system annars
<Barre> HeMan`: är det så att diskskopet enbart är en active/active asymetric kontroller så kan det vara så att ni råkar ut för path-thrashing, vilket innebär att mirror-porten på kontrollrarna blir flaskhalsen. (en teori)
<Barre> s/kopet/kåpet/ :P
<olja> ok, hur tar jag bort ubuntu nu då?
<HeMan`> Barre: hmm, ok
<Barre> HeMan`: och p.g.a. att skåpet inte är symetriskt så är det bättre att enbart ha tvbå aktiva pather.
<Barre> HeMan`: dock en teori, inte ett faktum
<Barre> HeMan`: är det läsningar eller skrivningar (i majoritet), det är nämligen enbart läsningar som påverkas av path-thrashing
<Barre> *normalt
<HeMan`> Barre: men många LUNar brukar inte vara ett problem?
<Barre> HeMan`: generellt Nej.
<HeMan`> Barre: jag har bara kollat på skrivning än så länge
<HeMan`> Barre: dvs bonnie++'s mätvärden på skrivning
<Barre> HeMan`: MEN, om ni har varit inne och pillat på köljup på hosten och sen skapar fler LUN så kan detta påverka om det maximala köljupet för samtliga LUN inte är i linje med köljupet på portarna på storagedevicen, då kan det vara så att ni skapar en flaskhals som inte behöver finnas och allt går långsammare. Då är det dåligt med många LUN
<HeMan`> Barre: jag har även provat dd-skrivning direkt mot lv'n med lite olika optioner men fortfarande inte så hög skrivprestanda som vi hoppats
<Philip5> olja: eftersom du inte gjort så mycket med ubuntu och kanske hellre vill ha kde så skulle jag bränna kubuntu installationscd och sedan installera om med kubuntu istället för ubuntu precis som förrut. det är nog enklare än att installera båda för att sedan tabort gnome eller kde som du inte är nöjd med
<Barre> och med ljup menar jag djup
<HeMan`> Barre: den är helt pristine och alla LUN'ar är behandlade på samma vis (dvs inte gjort nått med)
<olja> philip: jag förstår inte, jag har ju redan ubuntu, behöver jag inte ta bort ubuntu från datorn först och sen installera kubunt
<HeMan`> Barre: ok, då törs jag gå och prata med storage-gruppen och höra vad dom tror
<Philip5> olja: jo men det gör du ju då när du installera om. då formaterar du över partitinen med ubuntu
<HeMan`> Barre: eftersom det var jag som beställde att det skulle vara 32 LUN'ar ville jag först kolla så det inte var det som ställde till det
<Philip5> olja: alltså man kan lägga in kde på ubuntu men när du är ny kommer det bli väldigt röriga menyer
<Barre> HeMan`: men servern/servrarna är är inte helt nya? det kanske var optimerat i ett ködjup som var anpassat mot det gamla sysemet? vad vet jag
<HeMan`> Barre: vi får nästan 200 MB/s bättre läsprestanda nu mot för tidigare tester
<Philip5> olja: det bästa är att du laddar ner kubuntus installationscd och från den kan du starta i ett liveläge där man kan testa kubuntu utan att installera det men kör då direkt från cdn
<olja> philip, ok , jag förstår inte riktigt vad formater över partitien är för något, men om det sker automatiskt när jag instalearar kubuntu så bör det inte vara några problem
<Philip5> olja: om det känns bra så installerar du. och tänk på att hela kubuntu går långsammare när det körs live från en cd än direkt från hårddisken
<Philip5> olja: det funkar på samma sätt som med ubuntu
<Barre> HeMan`: jag skulle gissa på att det är för lite cache för att hantera den mängd skrivningar du förväntar dig, alternativt för få spindles
<Philip5> olja: ladda ner cdn och bränn den först. det är första steget ;)
<HeMan`> Barre: den maskinen var också rätt orörd, skillnaden skulle kunna vara RHEL5 vs RHEL6, men det tror jag inte
<Philip5> olja: sedan om du kör kubuntu så kan vi ju bli två som får ruttna plommon kastade på oss här i kanalen av Barre och andol ;P
 * Barre laddar med en näve plommon och siktar
<olja> Phlip: du får ursäkta att jjag är lite trög, men är inte så hajj på datorer, jag vill bara inte ha både ubuntu och kubuntu på datorn, kånns som onödigt.
<olja> känns onödigt
<olja> resten har jag koll på
<Philip5> olja: nej du ska installera över din ubuntuinstallation med kubuntu
<Philip5> olja: men först tycker jag du laddar ner kubuntucdn och bränner den. från den kan du starta kubuntu och köra på riktigt men från cdn utan att installera.
<olja> philip: och det sker automatiskt eller måste jag välje ett visst alternativ?
<olja> ok, då laddar jag ner kubuntu nu
<Philip5> olja: då ser du om det är något för dig. om det inte känns bra så installerar du det inte
<olja> vad är den stora skyllnaden från gnome
<Philip5> att du får en annan skrivbordsmiljö som ser ut som på skrämbilderna på kdes sida
<HeMan`> Barre: det är tydligen skillnad när man är ensammen på en VSP mot att dela den med några hundra andra maskiner... :)
<olja> ok, ska jag välja 32 eller 64
<Philip5> beror på vad du har för processor
<olja> 1,76 hz
<olja> tror jag
<Philip5> 32 funkar på allt men har du en nyare processor så vill du nog ha 64
<Philip5> ta 32 då
<olja> dator är en Lg ca 2-3 år gammal
<olja> hämtning pågor
<Philip5> hur mycket ram har du?
<Philip5> mer än 1 gb ram?
<olja> ja
<Philip5> bra för annars brukar det kunna bli lite segt
<olja> vad är skyllnaden på 32/64
<Barre> HeMan`: är det en VSP du sitter på? :D då är det inte path-thrashing eftersom det är ett symetriskt system.
<Philip5> olja: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/32-bit
<olja> kan jag kontorllera ram här i ubuntu på något sätt
<Philip5> olja: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<HeMan`> Barre: ok
<kodapa> Barre: ok
<olja> minne: 3 gig
<Barre> HeMan`: du är medveten om att VSP har dynamic page tiering, vilket innebär att du kan ha fler storage-tiers i samma pool, släng in ett 10-tal SSD i poolen så kommer det att rocka :)
<Barre> kodapa: ?
<kodapa> Barre: ?
<HeMan`> Barre: det sitter 3 TB SSD i den
<Barre> HeMan`: i samma pool? kewl.
<Coffe> är det sed man ska anv om man vill batch ändra i hosts filen på en massa maskiner ?
<Barre> Coffe: det kan du göra
<HeMan`> Coffe: eller python
<Barre> Coffe: eller awk
<Barre> men inte perl, det är helt omöjligt O_o
<Barre> HeMan`: jag är dock inte 100% påläst på best-practise gällande LUN-design mot VSP...
<HeMan`> Barre: kan man ha egna pooler i VSP'n?
<Barre> HeMan`: ja
<HeMan`> Barre: perfa! antagligen billigare än en helt egen VSP!
<Coffe> HeMan`,  var det du som ville byta namn på lvm  ? hittat ett smidigt sätt att hantera lvm å så på virt maskiners raw
<Coffe> HeMan`,  python låter bra . försöker lära mig det
<Barre> du kan partionera precis hur du vill på VSP HeMan`
<HeMan`> Coffe: jag löste det
<Coffe> HeMan,  har du  mer tips på hur lösa det i python ?
<HeMan> Coffe: vad är det du vill göra? byta adresser eller namn?
<Coffe> HeMan, byta namn
<Coffe> håller på att automatisera skapandet av nya virt maskiner
<olja> philip: är du kvar
<HeMan> Coffe: spilt kan vara en bra funktion, dvs splittedline=myline.split()
<olja> laddae ner kubuntu men kan nu inte hitta den
<HeMan> Coffe: och gör sen splittedline[1]="nyhostname"
<Philip5> olja: har du lagt den på skrivbordet eller kanske i mappen download?
<Philip5> det är väl där firefox lägger dem som standard om man inte väljer något
<Coffe> HeMan, ok , får kolla på de
<HeMan> Coffe: sen updatedline=" ".join(splittedline)
<HeMan> Coffe: går säkert göra fiffigare
<olja> jo, jag kollade både i download och skrivbord, men ingen, skumt
<HeMan> sådärja! nu sjönk min latens från 10-15 sekunder till 150 ms
<HeMan> vilken tid det tar att köra bonnie++ när man har 144 GB minne
<kodein> menar't
<Coffe> HeMan, de jag vill göra , är att ta bort rad nr 2. å lägga in en ny där
<HeMan> Coffe: alllines=open("/etc/hosts").readlines()
<HeMan> Coffe: alllines[1]="127.0.0.1 supehemligmaskin ochaliaspaden"
<HeMan> Barre: du hade bara koll på block-nivå va?
<HeMan> Barre: funderar om man ska ge mkfs.ext4 några fiffiga optioner
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack :)
<Coffe> i bash. hur kör man echo på tab ?
<arand> \t ?
<HeMan> Coffe: echo -e "\tett tabsteg ut"
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack
<Barre> HeMan: ext4 != Barre
<Coffe> sista dumam frågan . med chmod , kan man säta på uid ? inte på namn
<Coffe> ja de gick
<Coffe>  /mode +ex4 Barre
<Coffe> :P
<Barre> Coffe: ex4 != ext4
<Barre>  ;P
<OrangeCat> schabba hej schena
<OrangeCat> Öööööh...
<OrangeCat> Jag vill kunna skicka SMS till mig själv via API/e-post.
<OrangeCat> Borde ju gå att typ Comviq ger mig en "nyckel" eller något så jag betalar med mitt betalkort.
<OrangeCat> Men har frågat och de är bara som frågetecken som vanligt.
<OrangeCat> Hur göra nu?
<OrangeCat> Alltså viktiga jobbrelaterade saker som "gå genast och kolla mejlen".
<OrangeCat> Långt färre än ett per dag.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: olika leverantörer har olika lösningar, men man brukar kunna köpa tjänsten
<larsemil> OrangeCat: jag använder en tjänst som jag gillar som är gratis, minns bara inte vad den heter.
<OrangeCat> Gratis?!
<OrangeCat> Låter för bra för att vara sant.
<jolaren_> Ska börja plugga nu efter sommaren och i och med detta så behöver jag en laptop. Det skrivs att det behövs "bör du vara van vid att arbeta med Mac eller PC samt ha grundläggande kunskaper i Office-paketet eller motsvarande."
<jolaren_> Kört Linux i diverseformer under tioår nu, klart jag hanterar både Mac och PC men det känns inge kul
<amelia> vanligtvis kör man linux på en sk. PC
<jolaren_> jo, det är iof sant.
<jolaren_> behöver inte vara uteslutande
<amelia> men ibland kan det faktiskt vara bra att ha tillgång till win när man pluggar åtminstone som en virtuell maskin, men de flesta universitet tillhandahåller licenser så det medför ingen extra kostnad för dig.
<xyzp> hej amelia
<amelia> dock kan det hända att vissa program inte fungerar i linux (eller på mac för den delen) vilket gör att en win-maskin kan vara bra att iaf ha tillgång till ibland. har varit med om det ett par gånger.
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> kört mac förut på jobbet
<xyzp> amelia, när jag köööör update vlc   i konsollen så vill den ta bort Flash, varför konkurerar dom ?
<xyzp> eller ngt fel?
<amelia> xyzp: ingen anning.
<amelia> det där med desktop-jox är inte min grej
<xyzp> amelia, ok, du kör med server?
<OrangeCat> Inte behövs någon laptop. Det går så bra med en bärbar svart tavla och något skarpt att rista in tecken med.
<jthm> skulle med f?rdel ers?tta m?nga powerpointare
<xyzp> inte dissa min laptop nu ;-)
 * spacebug- är oxå kvar i console-tiden .. har inte lärt mig använda det grafiska så bra än. Flytta filer mm gör jag alltid i console
<anders__> hej, jag har ett  par riktigt skumma problem med min touchpad. När jag ska högerklicka på en länk i FF för att välja öppna i ny flik. Så glider lixom pekaren ner och man kan då inte välja öppna i ny flik.
<jthm> anders ?r det bara i ff som touchpaden beter sig s??
 * kodapa mumlar åt folk som kallar Firefox för FF
<kodapa> Fx, damnit
<jthm> damnit?
<anders__> jthm, nej, överallt blir det så
<anders__> markören halkar av målet nedåt så att säga
<kodapa> jthm: Det heter Fx, inte FF
<jthm> jas?
<jolaren_> amelia: Ja, det tänkte jag inte ens på.. går ju att köra som virtuell maskin. Men hur är det, senast jag använde VM vilket fungerade bra förutom att jag inte lyckades mounta usb-hårddisk
<kodapa> jthm: Sen kan du gärna byta till UTF-8
<jthm> det h?r ?r en mac som p?st?r sig anv kust utf-8
<jthm> s/kust/just/
<haffe> FFx ?
<Markslap> Fx*
<haffe> xF
<jthm> ngn kanske hllre borde assistera anders med hans touchpad - dividera ff eller fx leder ingenvart
<kodapa> jthm: Någon hade svarat om de haft en lösning
<jthm> ok av den anledningen diskuteras metaproblem i stllet
<kodapa> precis
<jthm> stilenligt
<anders__> ircs förbannelse ;)
<haffe> Jag hävdar.
<larsemil> jag använder nästan aldrif FF längre.
<haffe> Därför finns jag.
<jthm>  larsemil du menar fx?
<larsemil> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ff+browser&word2=fx+browser
<larsemil> jag vet att fx är den officiella förkortningen, men ff är den allmänna. så jag använder den.
<jthm> roligaste lanken idag
<larsemil> länken menar du.
 * larsemil rimshotar sig själv
<jthm> linken
<anders__> vill verkligen köra ubuntu  på min laptop, men har provat varenda version sen ee, eller om det var ff och alltid samma visa. Funkar det ena så funkar inte det andra. Hade höga förhoppningar om "Perfect ten". Förut var det inbyggda 3G modemet mm som inte funkade... nu har ljudet borkat ur samt tochpaden är helt knasig. Just nu lutar det åt ett inköp av Win7 och kanske slår till på en ssd när jag ändå håller på :)
<jthm> laenken
<kodein> oj, pratar ni om FF här?
<larsemil> kodein: +1
<ah-berg> anders__:  ja så det brukar vara
<Magio> vad är det för laptop du sitter på anders__
<anders__> LG A1
<anders__> nästan 3 år gammal, så det mesta borde ju ha stöd
<anders__> ljudet retar mig, för det har funkat förut
<jthm> funkar nog i grunden fortf - kanske pulseaudio som trasslar till det
<anders__> (har ju helt klart bättre batteritid med buntu än med xp iaf=)
<anders__> jthm, ja så kan det vara, för ljudkontroller och allt funkar. Finns ett par outputmetoder att välja på för ljudet, men det komer liksom inget ljud hur man än gör. Man ser ju oxo under settings att program spelar upp ljud.
<jthm> anders om jag visste hur, skulle jag elimiera pulseaudio ur ekvationen
<maxjezy> AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<maxjezy> kommer detta funka i nästa ubuntu
<kodapa> kodein: Fx!
<kodapa> :)
<kodein> fjantigt
<kodapa> Rätt ska vara rätt
<kodein> ff, då.
<Markslap> kodein: Det ska vara Fx.
<kodein> själv kör jag opera, men var och en blir väl salig på sin fason
<jthm> op? oa?
<Markslap> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/1.0.6.html
<Markslap> How do I spell Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?
<Markslap> Firefox is spelled F-i-r-e-f-o-x - only the first letter capitalized (i.e. not FireFox, not Foxfire, FoxFire or whatever else a number of folk seem to think it to be called.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<kodein> firefucks?
<jthm> spelar mindre roll vad mozilla vill om majoriteten inte vill samma
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Förkortningen är Fx eller fx.
<Markslap> Varken mer eller mindre.
<larsemil> Markslap: bor inte du i dalarna? http://larsemil.se/daladevelop
<larsemil> Markslap: ff!
<Markslap> larsemil: Nej.
<Markslap> Verkligen inte.
<kodein> så du förstår inte vad folk menar när de säger ff?
<Markslap> Jo, men jag tycker att dom är pantade.
<kodein> du borde flytta till dalarna
<kodapa> Markslap: +1
<haffe> Panta.
<Markslap> Speciellt om man har sagt till dom hur det ska stavas.
<haffe> Will inte panta nåmera.
<larsemil> ett exempel: namnet på organisationen är IOGT-NTO. folk kallar den oftast IOGT eller NTO. det bryr sig inte IOGT-NTO om.
<kodein> Markslap: säger du nånsin "googla"?
<larsemil> jag kommer alltid säga ff.
<larsemil> pungt slut
<Markslap> kodein: Absolut, och Photoshoppa.
<Markslap> kodapa: Varför då? Jag är fjollträskare, har släkt från Dalarna förvisso, men skulle aldrig vilja bo där.
<kodein> Markslap: google vill inte att du verbifierar deras namn.
<Markslap> Nu bor jag i Irland.
<kodapa> Markslap: varför går du på mig för? :'(
<Markslap> kodein: Jag brukar även säga "Söka på Google"
<kodein> Markslap: varför kan du inte respektera det om du ska fjolla med att kalla ff för fx?
<Markslap> kodapa: Fel.
<kodapa> Markslap: Misstänkte det :)
<Markslap> kodein: Varför då? Jag är fjollträskare, har släkt från Dalarna förvisso, men skulle aldrig vilja bo där.
<Markslap> Det var till dig
<kodapa> kodein: Fjolla med att kalla ff för fx? Vad menar du?
<haffe> Dansa.
<haffe> Dansa som en maskin.
 * kodapa dansar som en maskin
<kodein> kodapa: hans argument var att "mozilla foundation vill det", men i samma anda så går han emot googles önskemål
<Markslap> Det är bara den officiella förkortningen. :P
<Markslap> larsemil: Till dig också, varför skulle jag bo i Dalarna?
<larsemil> hade fått för mig det bara
<Markslap> Okej. :P
<Markslap> Inget illa ment mot Dalarna, men usch.
<Markslap> Landet </3
<Markslap> Jag bodde 5½ månader i en liten ort med 10k invånare.
<Markslap> Jag höll på att dö av depression.
<Markslap> Usch.
<kodapa> Markslap: haha, det är lika många som bor i mitt kvarter
<kodein> nu får vi tydligen veta att Markslap är en kanin, fast istället för att dö av ensamhet dör han av självdiagnosticerad depression
<kodapa> Markslap: fyfan
<Markslap> kodein: Är jag en kanin?
<kodein> tydligen.
<kodapa> kodein: ursäka om jag överreagerar, men jag måste fråga. Är du störd på riktigt?
<kodein> kodapa: du överreagerar ja.
<Markslap> Jag har varit deprimerad tidigare (diagnoserad sådan), så varför skulle jag inte kunna bli det igen?
<Markslap> Och hur fan vet du att det är en självdiagnos?
<kodein> tja, jag visste bara inte att man dog av det
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Du kan inte ta ett skämt eller?
<Markslap> Tråkiga jävel.
<kodein> kaniner sägs ju kunna dö av ensamhet
<Markslap> Naw
<Markslap> Jag var inte ensam.
<Markslap> Jag hade tråkigt, och orten jag bodde i var väligt sorglig.
<kodein> jag tror du missar min poäng
<kodein> vilket jag antar innebär att du misslyckades att se mitt försök till skämt
<Markslap> Du missade mitt försök.
<Markslap> Gillar du realubot?
<kodein> men varför kodapa ska behöva bli såpass upprörd förstår jag inte
<kodein> vem är realubot?
<Markslap> För att du inte kan ta in Fx.
<Markslap> Hur fan kan du ha missat trollet realubot?
<kodein> det låter som en modedrog
<kodein> tja, jag kan ju ha missat honom pga /ignore -replies realubot, vad vet jag?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Smutt
<kodein> är det FX som i "special fx", och special som i korta bussen?
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> Fx eller fx bara.
<Markslap> Inte FX.
<Markslap> Inte FF, Ff, ff.
<Barre> men fF går bra?
<Markslap> Hur går det ihop någonstans?
<Markslap> Skriver du fireFox?
<Magio> FF är och kommer alltid vara Final Fantasy!
<Barre> FF är och kommer alltid vara Föräldrar Fritt
<Markslap> Precis
<olja> behöver hjälp med att instalera KUBUNTU, men har redan UBUNTU på datorn
<olja> jag är på steg 3 i instalations processen
<kodein> varför inte bara installera paketet kubuntu-desktop?
<kodein> det är typ enda skillnaden mellan UBUNTU och KUBUNTU
<olja> visste inte att det fanns, fick råd av en annan användare här att det vore enklarea att installera kubuntu från början, har bara haft ubuntu på datorn sedan igår
<kodein> i din UBUNTU, använd synaptic eller annat pakethanteringssystem, installera "kubuntu-desktop", et voilá; KUBUNTU och UBUNTU
<olja> nu har jag redan påbörjat installationen av kubuntu, det är bara en liten undran jag har
<olja> det gäller patritionen
<olja> kommer ubuntun direkt försvinna eller skrivas över när jag installerar kubuntun, jag har också windows på datorn
<olja> vill ha kvar vistan
<olja> ???
<Coffe> HeMan,  har du något tips ?  har en massa subprocess.call, hur man på en rad, kan ta bort all stdout ?
<rob1> Vad var kommandot man skulle lägga till i uppstarten för att få irssi att starta upp i terminal när man startar datorn? gnome -screen -U -irssi? Råkade ta bort den innan :-P
<larsemil> gnome-terminal -x screen -U irssi
<rob1> Muchos gracias
<larsemil> om man nu inte har en server med ett ircskal. :D
<larsemil> jag kör irssi på server oc hkan således stänga av min dator och allt utan att det dör
<rob1> Nej det är lokalt
<rob1> Eller vad man ska säga.
<pokebear> Använder förvisso WeeChat nu, men det borde väl inte vara någon skillnad :p
<pokebear> Får hoppas den autoconnectar nu, som jag ställt in det på.. Om inte så drar jag in på Windows och glor lite film :P TV-outen vill inte funka riktigt än. Tack för hjälpen larsemil!
<olja> någon här som kan kubuntu
<rob1> Woop
<rob1> Hm
<larsemil> !ask | olja
<ubot2> olja: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<olja> aha, ok
<olja> lyckas inte instalera chrome i kubuntu, hjälp?
<haffe> ubot2: Är vi alla en del av objektiv organism som upplever sig själv subjektivt?
<ubot2> haffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olja> lyckas inte installera firefox i kubuntu
<olja> va f#%"n
<larsemil> det är la installerat från början
<olja> nix
<jthm> chromium?
<olja> säger att paketet inte hittades
<larsemil> olja: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<larsemil> kanske måste sudo apt-get update före
<olja> så jag har nu hämtat både firefox och chrome
<olja> emil: vad menar du?
<larsemil> nej inget.
<spajkes> skulle behöva lite hjälp med att koppla ihop laptopen med trådlösa nätverket. just installerat ubuntu 10.10
<Markslap> Det är la bara att ansluta genom att trycka på ikonen uppe till höger.
<spajkes> den lilla gröna hunden?
<Markslap> Näe
<Markslap> Det ska se ut som en liten punkt och några paranteser.
<spajkes> ok, du är seriös..  har just tragglat mig igenom en guide för att installera nätverkskortet, och nu kan jag "aktivera trådlöst" men jag får inte upp några SSID
<Markslap> hm
<Markslap> Det låter udda
<Markslap> Vilken dator har du?
<spajkes> är en Fujitsu siemens amilo. osäker på modellnr men nätverkskortet heter AR5001;Atheros Communications Inc.
<Markslap> Hm
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Finns det någon knapp där man kan stänga av kortet?
<Markslap> T.ex en Fn-kombination eller en fysisk switch.
<spajkes> snabbknapp på tangentbordet? isf Ja
<Markslap> Och den är på?
<spajkes> händer inget när man trycker på den
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Om du kör ifconfig wlan0 down och sen ifconfig wlan0 up i en terminal
<Markslap> Vad händer då?
<Markslap> Och vilka kort finns med om du kör ifconfig
<Markslap> Du kan behöva köra sudo först
<realubot> ru is here!
<spajkes> den säger: wlan0: error fetching interface information: enheten hittades inte
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Vilka kort finns under ifconfig?
<spajkes> typ samma.. men jag är inte riktigt säker på det här.. sudo vadå?
<Markslap> Man kan behöva skriva sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Markslap> Men det behövdes inte
<Markslap> Kortet hittas inte.
<spajkes> ah, ok.. w8
<Markslap> Är det bara eth0 som finns när man kör ifconfig?
<TippeR_> Tja, någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett problem: mitt nätverkskort är igång men kan inte koppla upp mig till mitt trådlösanätverk :S
<Markslap> Haha
<spajkes> wln: error while getting interface flags: enheten finns inte
<Markslap> spajkes: wlan0 då?
<Markslap> TippeR_: Hittar du ditt nätverk i nätverkslistan?
<TippeR_> japp det gör jag
<Markslap> Vad händer när du försöker ansluta?
<TippeR_> hmm, ska testa: ifconfig wlan0 down?
<Markslap> Nä
<Markslap> Det behöver du inte köra nu.
<TippeR_> Okej
<Markslap> Vad händer när du försöker ansluta till ditt nätverk i nätverkslistan?
<TippeR_> vad ska jag köra?
<TippeR_> ingenting
<TippeR_> får inte upp nätverkslistan
<Markslap> Men du hittade ditt nätverk?
<TippeR_> och när jag kollar på nätverksanslutnigar så finns mitt nätverk där
<Markslap> aha
<TippeR_> men går inte ansluta
<Markslap> Om du skriver ifconfig i en terminal
<Markslap> Vad får du upp då?
<TippeR_> bara inställninga
<TippeR_> r
<Philip5> borde vara skottpengar på comhem! har inte haft någon uppkoppling med dem sedan kl 15 och har det fortfarande inte :(
<Markslap> Det bör komma upp eth0 och lo om inte annat.
<TippeR_> när jag kollar nätverken så kommer eth0 lo och wlan0 upp
<spajkes> Markslap, på eth0 fick jag upp en massa info. ip adresser och lite shit
<Markslap> TippeR_: Bra, då finns wlan0 där också.
<Markslap> spajkes: Okej
<TippeR_> Markslap: kan jag via terminalen connecta till nätverket?
<Markslap> Det ska nog kunna gå
<Markslap> Krångligare dock
<Markslap> spajkes: Det finns inget wlan0?
<TippeR_> Markslap: Okej
<Markslap> Och har du en nätverkskabel inkopplad.
<spajkes> Markslap, nej
<Markslap> TippeR_: Om du kör sudo ifconfig wlan0 down i en terminal
<Markslap> Och sen samma fast up ist. för down.
<Markslap> spajkes: Hm
<Markslap> Udda
<TippeR_> Markslap: händer inget ger mig bara ny rad
<Markslap> Och Synaptic hittar inga drivisar?
<Markslap> TippeR_: Jo
<Markslap> Den visar inget.
<Markslap> TippeR_: Hittar du några nätverk i nätverkslistan nu?
<TippeR_> Markslap: såg att nätverket avakiverades nu, wlan0 borta
<Markslap> Skriv då sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<spajkes> Markslap, hjälp TippeR_ först.. blir snurrig på dethär :%
<Markslap> Haha
<TippeR_> Markslap: kortet är uppe igen
<Markslap> Gut
<TippeR_> spajkes: sorrya att jag sabbar för dig :(
<spajkes> TippeR_, ingen fara, datajäveln har legat i byrån i 3 månader... blir bara putt på bärbar skit, funkar aldrig
<Markslap> Jag tröttnade på att stationära aldrig fungerar. :P
<TippeR_> Markslap: händer fortfarande ingenting :S
<Markslap> Och alla drivrutiner är installerade som dom ska?
<TippeR_> Markslap: spajkes för mig är det topen som flippar
<TippeR_> Markslap: aa det ska vara rätt
<TippeR_> Markslap: har funkat innan
<Markslap> Hm
<spajkes> på en stationär tar man fram koben och removar den felande delen och ersätter med en annan mot bärbara så måste man lämna in den till en kirurg
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Vad har ni för nätverkskort?
<TippeR_> Markslap: eth0 lo wlan0
<Markslap> Tänkte märke och modell.
<TippeR_> Markslap: op nätverkskortet?
<Markslap> Jao
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/sverige-bor-bordlagga-datalagringsdirektivet_6006997.svd
<spajkes> Markslap, klistrade in i pastebin
<Markslap> Vad har du för dator?
<TippeR_> en ibm lenovo t60
<Markslap> spajkes: Okej
<Markslap> spajkes: Vad är det för länk?
<spajkes> paste.ubuntu.com/580679
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Det heter wifi0
<spajkes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580682
<pokebear> "Starta inte funktionen med större x än 4, för det behövs det en stordator.:)" kul att jag läste det efter jag prövade skriva in 20 :(
<spajkes> ska jag skriva down + up på den?
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Testa det
<Markslap> TippeR_: Hittade några trådar om ditt nätverkskort.
<Markslap> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=22640
<TippeR_> Markslap: tackar :d
<Markslap> I den har dom inte löst det dock.
<Markslap> Ska se i några andra.
<TippeR_> Markslap: ska kolla på det
<TippeR_> jag har haft problemet en gång tidigare å löst det med kommer inte ihåg hur :S
<cptblood> är det någon som använt "FSArchiver" för att göra backup på ett Ubuntu-system? Backupen gick igenom, men kan inte boota från eländet efter restore? Vad gör jag för fel? :S
<Markslap> spajkes: Det du kan testa är att googla på http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy&hl=sv&q=atheros+AR5001+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=418433bdd4fe868d
<Markslap> Läsa igenom några utav trådarna där
<spajkes> Markslap, yes jag har läst och fipplat men ska jag va helt ärlig så är det lite grekiska för mig
<cptblood> eller är allt som behövs å ominstallera grub, hur gör jag lättast det? Sitter med System Rescue CD 2.0.1
<cHarNe2> morrn
<spajkes> Markslap, vad betyder blacklist?
<eBittin> svartlista
<virtuald> spajkes: om du ska på krogen men är på svartlistan så får du inte komma in…
<spajkes> shit, skulle frågat i sandlådan ist.
<virtuald> :)
<haffe> Sandlådan är ett trevligt ställe.
<virtuald> spajkes: modul-blacklist gör så att drivrutinerna inte laddas automatiskt men kan ändå laddas in
<haffe> Där kan man hitta många bra saker.
<virtuald> manuellt
<larsemil> goder afton
<spajkes> virtuald, ok. danke
<cptblood> är det någon som använt "FSArchiver" för att göra backup på ett Ubuntu-system? Backupen gick igenom, men kan inte boota från eländet efter restore? Vad gör jag för fel? :S
<cptblood> eller är allt som behövs å ominstallera grub, hur gör jag lättast det? Sitter med System Rescue CD 2.0.1
<TippeR_> Markslap: har du hittat något?
<TippeR_> Markslap: på tillgängliga nätverk står det nu: device not managed
<hdd_fail> en kompis till mig formatera en usb disk på 400Gb med sin laptp, den vart ofc batteri torsk under formateringen, nu har jag tagit ut disken, satt den i mina burkar, win7 startar inte ens, ubuntu startar men ser inte disken, RescueCD startar men ser inte disken heller..den syns i bios när den startar men det är allt..nån idé?
<larsemil> hdd_fail: vad menar du med inte ser.
<larsemil> hdd_fail: finns inte i /dev/ ?
<hdd_fail> nope ingen stans^^
<larsemil> vad säger dmesg?
<larsemil> står det något om den där?
<hdd_fail> e ju ingen kung på ubuntu, men kollar devices hittar den inte iaf
<larsemil> vart kollar du det?
<TippeR_> larsemil: Tja, tror du att du kan hjälpa mig med mitt nätverk sen?
<larsemil> TippeR_: skriv vad du har för fel istället
<larsemil> hdd_fail: kan du posta all text som spottas ut av sudo fdisk -l när du skriver det i terminalen? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TippeR_> larsemil: problemet är att näverkskortet inte är ingång (lampan på datorn lyser men det står: Power off)
<larsemil> vart står det power off?
<larsemil> vad har du för dator?
<hdd_fail> k kan ta en stund har precis tagit ur den ur burken men återkommer
<larsemil> hdd_fail: intressant och se de rader som dyker upp i dmesg när du sätter i disken också
<TippeR_> larsemil: ibm lenovo t60 när jag kollar med iwconfig
<kaiowas> hejsan, precis installerat ubuntu för att testa... men, vad gör man med ubuntu? :)  Något särskilt som Ubuntu är speciellt bra för?
<TippeR_> larsemil: det står Power managment: off
<larsemil> TippeR_: kan du posta all text från sudo iwconfig på paste.ubuntu.com och ge mig länken?
<larsemil> kaiowas: allt utom att spela spel
<kaiowas> larsemil: okej, ingen större skillnad från OSX då :).
<TippeR_> larsemil: okej tar nog lite tid dock
<larsemil> kaiowas: nej. förutom att du inte sitter i knät på steve J!
<larsemil> TippeR_: har du inget nät alls?
<TippeR_> larsemil: inte på den dator nej
<kaiowas> larsemil: hehe, kanske sant. Men kör ubuntu i OSX nu för att testa det genom VMware. Men än så länge så gillar jag det faktiskt.
<eBittin> now i just have to wait for HP to call me :p
<kaiowas> Någon som har tips på något speciellt program jag borde testa i Ubuntu?
<haffe> compiz
<larsemil> eBittin: vad ska de ringa dig om?
<larsemil> haffe: funkar la inte i en virtuell burk?
<eBittin> larsemil: sökte nyss jobb där
<larsemil> eBittin: aha
<TippeR_> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580712/
<larsemil> TippeR_: den är inte av, den är på. kör du ubuntu?
<TippeR_> aa
<coobra> någon som kör mutt här ?
<larsemil> vad händer om du klickar med vänster musknapp på ikonen för nätverk uppe i högra hörnet då TippeR_ ?
<TippeR_> larsemil: wired network: disconnected Wireless nerworks: device nit managed
<larsemil> device unit managed?
<larsemil> device not managed?
<TippeR_> aa
<TippeR_> larsemil: not skulle det vara ja :P
<larsemil> TippeR_: tryck alt + f2 och i rutan som dyker upp skriver du gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<larsemil> TippeR_: i den rutan så kollar du om det finns en rad där det står managed=false
<larsemil> TippeR_: om det gör det så ändrar du det till true
<hdd_fail> ok, larsemil har pastat, ser ut som ubuntu ser den iaf, men hur jag för att den ska kunna användas igen?
<larsemil> hdd_fail: ge mig adressen till pasten får jag se
<hdd_fail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580719/
<TippeR_> larsemil: finns inget i den rutan
<larsemil> TippeR_: skrev du stora och små bokstäver som jag gjorde?
<TippeR_> larsemil: aa
<larsemil> hdd_fail: om det är ntfs han vill ha på den så skriver du sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<larsemil> TippeR_: hmm. kan du öppna filbläddraren och kolla om det finns en mapps om heter NetworkManager i /etc
<Philip5> Squarism: gissa vad jag har gjort!?!?! :D
<Squarism> Philip5, kompilerat om kerneln?
<Squarism> =D
<hdd_fail> ok ska gå&prova &tackar för hjälpen larsemil, laters
<Philip5> Squarism: nej jag har tjackat alla CoH för 198 kr :D
<TippeR_> larsemil: är inne i den?
<larsemil> finns det något som påminner om nm-system-settings.conf där?
<Philip5> Squarism: de hade dem för ta-3-betala-för-2 på gamerbutiken bakom SEB
<TippeR_> den finns där
<Philip5> Squarism: kostade 99 kr st
<larsemil> TippeR_: okej. kan du alt+f2 gksudo gedit ( i rutan som kommer upp ska du skriva ditt lösenord) och sen i programmet som startas öppna den filen
<larsemil> Philip5: CoH?
<Philip5> larsemil: company of heroes :)
<larsemil> aldrig hört talas om
<Squarism> Philip5, Wow! Koolt!
<Squarism> Philip5, Träna lite online.. så kan vi lira 2vs2 ihop
<Philip5> Squarism: japp, så nu kan jag kör online. fast jag har bara spelat en gång online än och gjorde mos av killen jag mötte. vet inte om det är något rankingsystem så man bara möter nybörjare i början?
<TippeR_> larsemil: gjort det nu
<Philip5> larsemil: kul spel i andra världskrigsmiljö. strategi i realtid
<larsemil> TippeR_: finns det något där det står managed=false där?
<larsemil> Philip5: okej
<TippeR_> larsemil: aa ändra till true
<Philip5> larsemil: http://www.google.se/images?hl=sv&q=company+of+heroes+screenshot&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8rh_Tcf4GsuSswax-qHiBg&ved=0CCoQsAQ
<Philip5> larsemil: bygga trupper, enheter, ta över områden för resurser och så anfalla varandra
<larsemil> TippeR_: spara
<Squarism> Philip5, Ja, det är väl lite så att man matchas av folk halvnära sin egen level
<TippeR_> larsemil: gjort
<Philip5> Squarism: kollade efter dig i söndags för jag tänkte vi kunde spelat lite men du var nog inte online
<Squarism> Philip5, men.. level skallan är upp till 20.. jag har nog mött ngn lvl 11 ngn gång som mest
<Philip5> Squarism: och ikväll så är comhem cp så jag har ingen bredbandsuppkoppling utan kör över mobilen :(
<larsemil> TippeR_: stäng
<Philip5> Squarism: jo jag är ju level 1 och mötte en annan 1a som inte verkade ha spelat något alls förr
<TippeR_> larsemil: aa gjort starta om?
<Squarism> Philip5, ah.. ska se till att va lite oftare på irc vid speldatorn.. är mest på IRC på jobbdatorn
<larsemil> TippeR_: ctrl + alt + t öppnar en terminal
<Squarism> Philip5, ska lära dig allt jag kan =D
<larsemil> prova skriva: sudo service network-manager restart
<xyzp> hej, kan man ställa en grundfråga om  lite ekonomi här, eller?
<larsemil> !ask | xyzp
<ubot2> xyzp: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Philip5> Squarism: du får göra det... fast nu kollar jag på hockey :)
<TippeR_> larsemil: FUNKAR!!!!!! tack!!
<larsemil> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil, please see my private message
<larsemil> haha jag som skulle kaka mig själv
<larsemil> TippeR_: vad bra. :)
<Philip5> Squarism: btw, så funkar det hur bra som helst att spela CoH med wine och det gör jag. det någon grafikinställning man inte kan köra i ultraläge men annars är det klockrent
<larsemil> TippeR_: starta om datorn är windowsfasoner. ;)
<Philip5> Squarism: man kan dock inte installera det utan får kopiera hela CoH-mappen från en windowsinstallation och sedan köra den i wine
<TippeR_> larsemil: truestory :)
<spajkes3d> tycker ubuntu titt som tätt vill starta om den med..
<larsemil> bara efter kernelupdates
<larsemil> det är det enda som triggar det så vitt jag vet
<larsemil> och då är man inte tvungen att uppdatera
<spajkes3d> jag begriper inte varför datorn inte hittar en enda SSID
<spajkes3d> hallå, det står Trådlösa nätverk, frånkopplad.  Söker den inte ens efter nät?
<Squarism> Philip5, imponerande med tanke på att de använder så mkt lowlevel grejer med directx o så.
<xyzp> vad är det för skillnad på företagsekomi och ekonomi dom efterfrågar i det kommunala?
<xyzp> uBot2, ursäkta om det tog tid att skriva
<ubot2> xyzp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xyzp> ok man skrev till en programerad typ
<larsemil> spajkes3d: inga under tillgängliga nätverk?
<speakman> Go morgon
<spajkes3d> larsemil, nej den hittar inga trådlösa
<xyzp> go kväll speakman :-)
<larsemil> spajkes3d: sudo iwconfig och så pejstar du resultatet på paste.ubuntu.com och ger en länk
<spajkes3d> men mobilen hittar ett tiotal så det finns skit i luften minsann
<xyzp> här hittade man 1 med 80% åtkomlihet
<speakman> sudo iwconfig | pastebinit <3
<larsemil> speakman: najs!
<larsemil> visste inte det fanns
<spajkes3d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580735
<Philip5> Squarism: jo man får köra in och använda lite directx och vbrun-grejer så rullar man igång det bra sedan
<larsemil> spajkes3d: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo iwlist ath0 scan | pastebinit
<spajkes3d> ay ay
<xyzp> spajkes3D, inte kodad ju
<spajkes3d> fuck...  tankgentbordet har inte |
<larsemil> copy paste
<spajkes3d> 2 olika datorer
<larsemil> vad för dator? engelskt keyboard?
<larsemil> altgr + ~ knappen kan funka
<spajkes3d> jälva laptopskit
<larsemil> speakman: alias pastebinit="pastebinit -b 'http://paste.ubuntu.com'"
<speakman> Man skulle kunna fantisera lite hur "sudo iwlist ath0 scan | pastebinit" skulle kunna se ut i #windows7; "Högerklicka typ på nätverksikonen. Välj Egenskaper på Lokalt nätverk. ...., ..., Vad står det där?"
<speakman> larsemil: <3
<speakman> larsemil: tidigare hade paste.ubuntu.com krav på inloggning för att läsa ut raw-versionen. Då var den inte rolig. Men nu tror jag det är borta.
<spajkes3d>    
<andol> speakman: Tja, även om det kanske inte finns någon pastebinit att pipa till i Win7 så borde väl dylik info gå att fråga Powershell om, tycker man?
<speakman> andol: det kanske går, men säg #winxp då. Det var sista versionen jag faktiskt kunde något om. :D
<spajkes3d> larsemil, Yes nu är det grejat
<larsemil> spajkes3d: ge mig url då
<spajkes3d> what? den installera lite grejer. ska jag pasta installationen?
<speakman> spajkes3d: sudo iwlist ath0 scan | pastebinit
<speakman> klistra in url
<spajkes3d> http://pastebin.com/QLRj93zF
<spajkes3d> haha.. fan va cp
<Philip5> Squarism: vilken är roligast att spela då? britt, amerikan eller någon av tyska varianterna?
<Squarism> jag spelar alla förutom britter
<Squarism> borde väl prova på dom men jag hatar att spela emot britter
<Philip5> är britterna tråkiga alltså? ;)
<Squarism> ja
<Squarism> speciellt dom som spelar dom
<Philip5> för att?
<Squarism> dom kallas för "Sim city" spelare
<Squarism> bygger ba en massa emplacements
<Philip5> jag kan tycka de är lite kul ilband
<Squarism> som kan va riktigt jobbiga att ge sig på men med lite trixande går det
<Philip5> i alla fall om man får upp artelleri
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> tyskt pansar är ju alltid skoj
<Philip5> men du kanske gillar att anfalla med en massa gubbar som stärker upp med bazokas
<Philip5> kritter Squarism kallar de nog dig då ;)
<Philip5> pansar är ju kul men en bit in i spelet så är det ju ofta rätt lätt att slå ut pansar också
<Squarism> =D
<maxjezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10511467
<Squarism> jo... har man pansar får man ju se till att hålla rent från kanoner och infanteri som kan slut pansar
<maxjezy> kan någon här förklara för mig vad han gjort i sin kod och hur man själv kan applicera den!
<angelkiller> Hur översätter ni file manager till svenska har stopp i skallen just nu...
<maxjezy> ?
<Squarism> men framförallt kanoner
<Philip5> ja
<arand> Red Eclipse 1.0 Ides Edition < Om någon är intresserad av linux-FPS
<Squarism> som sagt.. de är ett djäkligt kul och djupt spel
<angelkiller> Löste sig, wiki know everything...
<Philip5> Squarism: lite sten, sax och påse på steroider
<Squarism> ja, det är väl va det är... men i många dimensioner samtidigt och med gråskalor... o med terräng
<Philip5> rätt kul ändå att aik slog ut hv71 som ansetts vara lite halvfavoriter till sm-guldet i år också. men aik ska inte få vinna allt för det vore dygt om ett 08-lag tog sm-guld oavsett vilket :)
<Trullo> matchen slut?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> hv71 är utslagna
<Trullo> synd
<Philip5> skönt
<Trullo> o lite märkligt, eftersom dom vann hela serien..
<Philip5> jo men de höll inte när det krävdes spets i slutspel
<Philip5> sedan så spelade fast grymt i aik-målet
<speakman> Alltså... jag får en HEL del skumma fenomen på den här nya burken. Nu verkar den spontant tappa "lo"-interfacet!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speakman> amelia: du skulle bara våga...
<amelia> speakman: våga vadå?
<speakman> Prata om att gå och sova. När en annan håller på ramla av stolen men har timmar kvar att jobba...
<amelia> hehe, inte dags att sova än..
<amelia> speakman: vad jobbar du med som håller dig vaken så sent på nätterna då?
<speakman> amelia: Är bara en simpel programmerare, men kom in på jobbet sent idag (kl 19 närmare bestämt) så det blir ett par timmar till om man ska göra rätt för sig...
<speakman> (å andra sidan; när man funderar över hur mycket som är kvar att göra innan kund-demo kommande vecka så är det inte helt enkelt att somna)
<speakman> (å tredje sidan gör samma tanke det väldigt svårt att få något gjort här och nu också)
<realubot> speakman: Vad programmerar du?
 * speakman och kontorets Rancilio Silvia är bästa vänner dessa kvällar.
<speakman> realubot: Massa saker inom massor av områden. Just nu en "client-side" webb-app på ett inbäddat system.
<amelia> speakman: haha, känner till problemet.
<realubot> speakman: Ja, men vilka språk?
<speakman> realubot: ja du... Asm, C, C++, Qt, HTML5/JS5/CSS3 + ett otal olika skriptspråk allt från Bash (Ash-kompatibla då) genom Haserl, sed, awk till python och GNU Make osv
<speakman> Har gladeligen tagit steget bort ifrån mikroprocessorer på senare tid så främst C och uppåt då
<speakman> okej? under rubriken Barnspel; http://cdon.se/spel/top_model_(se)-9090436
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<realubot> speakman: Oj, oj, då är du riktigt duktig ju. Tjänar du bra som programmerare?
<speakman> Nja, det skulle jag inte påstå. Men jag har å andra sidan väldigt fina arbetsförhållanden. Bor ju inte direkt i storstan så att säga.
<speakman> (eller rättare sagt; rätt bra för att jobba där jag jobbar. I storstan hade nog lönen varit betydligt högre)
<speakman> b
<zChris> speakman, inge java? :)
<speakman> zChris: bara på fritiden :)
<zChris> har du några tips på vad man ska lära sig om man vill jobba som programmerare?
<speakman> (tack vare Xmonad har jag råkat snubblat in lite på Haskell också. Enbart ytligt, men det ger lite mersmak faktiskt)
<pokebear> Shit.. Precis laddat ner drivrutiner till min skrivare, men jag vetifan hur man installerar! äre tar zxf filnamn.tar.gz i terminalen?
<speakman> zChris: Det beror nog helt på vilken ambitionsnivå man har.
<speakman> Själv har jag programmerat mer eller mindre sedan 10-årsåldern nånstans.
<speakman> (mitt första program hette "Pause" och var ett C64-program vars källkod följde med dåtidens tidning Datormagazin)
<zChris> speakman, aight. Får se om man kommer in nånstans som kodapa :P
<speakman> Det finns i huvudsak två sorters programmerare; Den som kodar för att leva, och den som lever för att koda.
<arand> pokebear: Vilka drivisar är det? länk?
<zChris> Jag är nog den första då speakman :)
<pokebear> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/ML-1665/XAA - Unified Driver
<speakman> Och jag är den andra. Sitter på arbetstid som på fritid. Hur man går tillväga i det förra fallet är nog att söka in på högskola och lära sig något språk som många eftertraktar och sedan glida in i den dimman.
<zChris> http://lolpics.se/14040-japan-streetview haha xD
<speakman> Vilket just nu tenderar bli Java eller C# på något bemanningsföretag.
<zChris> speakman, jao jag "kan" C++, Java atm
<zChris> och lite C# då
<zChris> Men jag gör inte så mycket på fritiden
<speakman> Ska man däremot försöka "hänga med" och vara ständigt uppdaterad så duger inte programmerare modell #1 :)
<zChris> speakman, maybe, men jag har ett liv att sköta också! :(
<speakman> Jag råkar ha fru, barn, villa och en drös fordon att ombesörja jag också.
<zChris> speakman, du gör det bra :)
<speakman> Och även om jag ser högre värden i fru och barn så handlar det mycket om prioritering också.
<zChris> Ja som allt annat antar, är för handlingsförlamad kanske. Eller kanske inte hittat "truecalling" :P
<zChris> Kanske bara tror jag vill jobba som programmerare.
<zChris> speakman, här har du några alster iaf http://cae.mooo.com:8080/index.php :P
<speakman> När du kommit underfund med hur fasansfullt dåligt PHP egentligen är så är du på god väg kan jag lova.
<speakman> Just telling
<zChris> Haha okey :)
<speakman> Nu dags att röra sig hemöver. Jag som precis fått upp ångan... Men upp och VAB:a kl 06:30 :/
<speakman> natti!
<zChris> Gnatt
<zChris> Skulle vara roligt att prova på som programmerare iaf :)
<Philip6> oj oj oj, håll i hatten och kors i taken... nu funkar min comhem-uppkoppling igen
<Philip6> *peppar* *peppar*
<Philip6> frågan är ju hur länge
<Philip5> dagon_: ska du också sova hela natten???
<zChris> Gnattisch
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> dagon_: tycker du ska underhålla mig lite mer
<dagon_> hmm, jag tänkte äta och kolla wrestling innan jag ger mig på programmeringen
<Philip5> jag sitter och är lite arg på blender för de gör om en massa så det blir struligare att bygga paketen
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/073/6/a/the_mascot_of_droidians_by_therealdagon-d3bo165.png <- final nu
<Philip5> woohhoo
<Philip5> vilken renderare är det?
<zChris> dagon. vad sitter du och programmerar pa
<Philip5> standard eller yafa?
<dagon_> standard
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> tänker göra en lux och en yafa render på den senare också
<Philip5> jämföra lite
<dagon_> jao
<Philip5> dagon_: det är dåligt med svenska översättare i nya blender också
<Philip5> när ska du ta tag i det då?
<dagon_> hmm, får se
<dagon_> nu har jag programmeringen att ta tag i också
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> ska försöka samköra det
<Philip5> klurigt
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-16
<dagon_> jag och polaren håller på att programmera en bot
<zChris> irc
<zChris> questionmark
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> diablo 2 :P
<zChris> vad blir det for bot
<dagon_> pindle-bot
<dagon_> en ren exp-bot helt enkelt
<zChris> exp bot questionmark vad ar det
<dagon_> experience
<zChris> jaha for natt spel da
<dagon_> japp
<zChris> lackert, handlar om dll injections osant da va
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> invoke:ar lite windows-dll:er iaf
<zChris> antar att det ar wow det vhandlar om
<dagon_> diablo 2 sa jag innan :P
<zChris> sorry missade det
<dagon_> 8]
<zChris> jag undrara om det ar manga som tanker jag ar for gammal for att borja med x. edller att detvintev ar nagon ide
<zChris> tanker pa jobb som progrrammerare. dom flesta bra vborjar ju vid tio ar som han sa
<dagon_> mja, börja med lite programmering till android
<dagon_> det är ju stort nu
<zChris> ja men jag blir discourage nar folk som ar bra sager att man borjade idigt. jag tolkar det som att man maste borja tidigt for att bli awesome
<zChris> men sa ar det inte egentligen. hoppas jag iaf
<dagon_> nä, tycker jag inte
<dagon_> handlar om disciplin
<dagon_> att ge sig fan på det
<Philip5> sedan beror det väl på vilken ambition man har med det
<zChris> mm far intala mig det, peppa sig lixom. har ju trots allt astakommit nagra projekt
<zChris> ja ambition ar riktigt svart
<zChris> ar trots allt bara tjugosju. folk sager ju att man har all tid i varlden da
<dagon_> :)
<zChris> dagon hur gammal ar du
<dagon_> 23
<zChris> jaha, det ar darfor du ar uppe och ranner pa natten
<dagon_> nja, det finns andra anledningar
<zChris> aight
<zChris> vet hur det blir
<dagon_> meh, så dog philip
<zChris> du far byta nick till amelia wink wink
<dagon_> höhö
<realubot> Still Winning!
<realubot> Om Japans premiärminister haft lite humor så skulle han ha postat Winning! på Twitter.
<realubot> Nuclear disaster and Winning!
<realubot> Vad tror ni om HDTV över lte?
<realubot> 4g?
<spixx> Godmorgon ubuntu!
<Barre> andol: har du någon kvar någon vps på gandi?
<Barre> hehe HeMan råkade vist dela samma bild som dig på fb
<Barre> men oj va tyst det va i kanalen idag då?
<realubot> Idah rösatar riksdagen om datalagringsdirektivet.
<phnom> realubot: Jobbigt när katten klampar över tangentbordet sådär? ;)
<realubot> phnom: Det är sylt.
<realubot> i tangentbordet.
<Coffe> Barre,  du härmas :P
<kodein> viktigare än det är ju att RMS fyller år
<HeMan> yeah, 761 MB/s i skrivning och 1348 MB/s i läsning över NFS!
<kodein> RMS _och_ HP Baxxter
<Barre> Coffe: jag såg inte det, jag klickade på share knappen på yfrog jue
<Barre> HeMan: grymt.. vad är det för nåt som levererar nfs? jag antar att blocken kommer fårn vsp, eller?
<HeMan> Barre: blocken från vsp'n, NFS från en vanlig supermicro-maskin
<Barre> HeMan: bra fart..
<HeMan> Barre: jo, får se om nfs-over-rdma ger något mer
<Barre> HeMan: spännade kör ni NFSv3 eller v4?
<HeMan> Barre: v3 just nu
<HeMan> Barre: när jag testade tidigare fick jag ingen skillnad med v4
<Barre> jag söker med ljus och lykta efter en v4 i produktion :)
<HeMan> Barre: men jag ska nog faktisskt testa med v4!
<HeMan> -s
<Barre> teta?
<Barre> :P
<HeMan> Barre: "ka"
<Barre> HeMan: ahhh... självklart
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/eugene-kaspersky-brottsligheten-pa-natet-blir-alltmer-avancerad
<realubot> Stuxnet is the shit.
<realubot> kodein: Fyller RMS år!!!
<realubot> Det här måste firas!
 * realubot bakar en tårta.
<kodein> Det finns alltid något att fira; http://vadskavifira.nu/
<HeMan> realubot: skynda dig att implementerar cake-over-ip först!
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/har-ar-aktorerna-som-kan-hota--eller-radda--friheten-pa-internet
<realubot> Har ni sett den serien i DN?
<virtuald> kodein: jag väljer 222-årsdagen av Georg Ohms födelse
<virtuald> I morgon firar vi även:
<virtuald> * Sextiotreårsdagen av cyberpunk-författaren William Gibsons födelse
<virtuald> :>
<andol> Barre: Nix, ligger hos Bitfolk nu.
<andol> Barre: Däremot så bor min domännamn hos Gandi.
<realubot> Become an engineer, be social: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/jobb/it-branschen-skriker-efter-ingenjorer
 * realubot skriver in socialt kompetent i sin CV.
 * realubot använder tipex på "in" i socialt inkompetent.
<realubot> " Ett års arbetslivserfarenhet värderas lika högt som uttagen examen av arbetsgivarna."
<realubot> Hoho.
<Barre> andol: ok.
<Barre> 110316 13:31:11  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...   olyckligt meddelande
<Coffe> Barre,  mummsigt ju
<HeMan> finns det något snabbare sätt än tar över nc för att kopiera data mellan två maskiner?
<HeMan> kan NFS gå fortare?
<andol> HeMan: Läsa från /dev/urandom, och hålla tummarna? :)
<HeMan> andol: ah! md5sum och sha512sum på filerna och sen /dev/urandom och md5sum och sha512sum i andra änden!
<andol> Precis!
<HeMan> jag har ju några hundra cores som idlar så det borde inte ta mer än några tusen år innan jag fått det rätt!
<bamsefar> HAha
<andol> Fast annars så känns tar+nc svårslaget, åtminstone rent konceptuellt. Finns ju fortstås fortfarande möjligheten att de implementationsmässigt gör något klumpigt.
<HeMan> ett annat alternativ är att zona in disken på den andra maskinen, montera read-only och kör tar lokalt!
<HeMan> intressant, nätet går precis lika (lite) fullt med tar över ssh!
<HeMan> jag provar ssh -C för att se om det gör någon skillnad
<HeMan> sämre resultat med ssh -C, inte så oväntat
<maxjezy> hur installerar jag hela KDE
<vegrex> maxjezy: klickar?
<maxjezy> tjena vegrex
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> vegrex, tänkte utan att klicka
<maxjezy> mitt finger är trasigt
<vegrex> finns kanske en kde-full eller nat?
<maxjezy> ska kika
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> there it was
<HeMan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<maxjezy> HeMan, vad är skillnaden på full och kubuntu-desktop
<maxjezy> som det är nu kör jag någon minimal
<maxjezy> och får upp en sablans massa rutor och fel
<HeMan> maxjezy: full?
<maxjezy> kde-full
<maxjezy> det installerar jag nu
<HeMan> maxjezy: hmm, ingen aning, det är Philip5 som är KDE-kungen
<maxjezy> ja men han är inte här
<maxjezy> dålig KDE support
<maxjezy> måste nästan säga åt han det
<vegrex> kubuntu ar val ubuntu med kde
<maxjezy> ja
<vegrex> kde-full ar bara kde
<maxjezy> men jag får ju välja i starten
<maxjezy> så fick jag på minimal
<maxjezy> ska nog köra in linuxmint iaf
<maxjezy> måste bara göra backup
<HeMan> varför inte kubuntu då?
<HeMan> maxjezy: då slipper du installera om
<maxjezy> HeMan, men ja vill installera om
<maxjezy> tycker mint verkar lite bättre
<zChris> Linux Mint is the shit
<HeMan> ok, jag brukar aldrig installera om
<HeMan> kör mina installationer 3-4 år i stöten innan jag byter dator
<maxjezy> du kanske inte installerar så mycket program osv?
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> jag brukar ha städ-dagar då jag rensar några hundra eller några tusen paket...
<maxjezy> 80 gb tar min installation, plus familjebilderna
<maxjezy> installation med program tar väl 60 av dem
<amelia> jag installerar inte heller om mina burkar i onödan.
<maxjezy> vet inte vad för skit ja måste rensa
<HeMan> den jag har nu är nog bara 60 Gb
<maxjezy> jag har ju 250 på netbooken men det känns endå jobbigt att ha en massa skit jag inte vet va de är som tar plats
<maxjezy> hittade en mapp med typ 40 gb filer i
<maxjezy> som ja inte kände till
<amelia> min installation tar 7GB..
<maxjezy> amelia, finns det någon lista med hårdvara som är stödd i ubuntu?
<HeMan> jag har sällan någe skit i nån mapp, men däremot kan jag få för mig att testa en massa saker som ligger i ubuntus repo
<maxjezy> min bror har ett kort som inte verkar stött fullt ut
<amelia> maxjezy: ingen anning, jag kör ju inte vanligtvis ubuntu
<maxjezy> han får inte upp trådlösa nätverk
<HeMan> maxjezy: vad för kort?
<maxjezy> men lshw hittar
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag ska se
<maxjezy> har nog logg
<HeMan> maxjezy: ah, nät
<maxjezy> HeMan, product: AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<maxjezy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<HeMan> maxjezy: ok, tyckte "kort" var lite luddigt...
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> jag brukar ladda ner kernelsourcen och kolla om det finns stöd.. :)
<HeMan> det är inte heltäckande då det gäller ubuntu tyvärr...
<maxjezy> HeMan, hans dator kanske inte har stöd då, i denna ubuntu version 10.10
<maxjezy> går det lösa eller?
<amelia> som sagt, jag kör inte ubuntu vanligtvis så jag har ingen koll.
<maxjezy> amelia, kör du volvo? :)
<HeMan> vet inte, det kan finnas extra-paket som innehåller drivare
<maxjezy> det är ju en netbook dator
<maxjezy> sån liten fuijitsu siemens amilo
<maxjezy> eller va de heter
<maxjezy> borde ju ha stöd tycker man
<maxjezy> tycker alla netbooks ska ha det
<maxjezy> iaf efter ett år
<amelia> maxjezy: haha nej.
<maxjezy> btw
<maxjezy> någon som har lösningen till mitt lila skärm på youtube problem
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/3/KgkltiSAyFA
<maxjezy> länk där till problemet
<spacebug-> va bra att ni snackde om ssh och nc. Hade ingen koll alls på att nc fanns. Kanske jag kommer ha användning av i framtiden ;)
<speakman> morrn'da
<speakman> HeMan! Har du erfarenhet av Machine Check Exceptions?
<HeMan> speakman: inte så mycke
<speakman> HeMan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580065/
<HeMan> speakman: har du senaste BIOS?
<speakman> HeMan: japp
<HeMan> speakman: prova memtest
<HeMan> speakman: tror iofs inte riktigt på det
<HeMan> speakman: kolla att kylfläns och fläkt på CPUn sitter som dom ska
<HeMan> speakman: och kolla att minneskapslarna sitter i ordentligt
<speakman> kört memtest i 2 timmar (drygt ett komplett pass), inga fel.
<HeMan> ok
<speakman> CPU-temp överstiger aldrig 40 grader
<HeMan> speakman: har du några pci-kort som går plocka ut?
<speakman> (då den går att mäta! ibland när datorn startar så finns det ingen CPU-temp. Då måste den startas om för att dyka upp igen)
<speakman> HeMan: nej, inga kort alls utöver de två grafikkorten
<HeMan> speakman: hur mycke effekt har du på nätaggregatet?
<speakman> 850W
<HeMan> speakman: kan du boota med bara ena grafikkortet?
<speakman> Ja i princip. Men det är så vansinnigt glest mellan dessa haverier att det är svårt med trial and error
<HeMan> speakman: har du något grafikkort-test som du kan loopa?
<speakman> Ser att AMD har ett smutt verktyg för att tolka dessa felmeddelanden. Försöker leta en motsvarande för Intel.
<speakman> HeMan: Hm, som vad tänker du?
<speakman> HeMan: jag kör ju inget krävande alls. Och i de flesta fall detta hänt så har skärmarna varit avslagna och datorn i fullständig Idle.
<speakman> (utloggad helt, med enbart GDM pågående)
<HeMan> speakman: vet inte, men något benchmark eller liknande som kör massa grafik-prylar
<HeMan> speakman: vi hade in någon maskin som uppträdde skumt och det var nätaggregatet som inte var riktigt bra
<speakman> oj då
<HeMan> speakman: vi bytte till ett annat och då slutade problemen helt
<speakman> ja det är ju ingen garanti för att det är sprojlans förstås
<HeMan> speakman: och det det var väldigt intermitent
<HeMan> speakman: det gick ibland provocera fram genom att köra nått grafik-benchmark
<HeMan> speakman: det intressanta var att vi bytte till ett lite mindre nätaggregat, men bättre kvalitet
<speakman> Okej, ja det vore ju väldigt behändigt att kunna reproducera felet.
<speakman> okej, köpte Cooler Masters Silent Pro med tanke på Kvalité. Men man kanske betalar mycket för märket?
<HeMan> vet inte, jag har lite dålig koll på nätaggregat egentligen
<OrangeCat> Häjje, kåmpizzar.
<OrangeCat> Vet ni var man kan köpa sådana här tangentbord nya? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/57/ModelM.jpg
<speakman> Det är ju ett etablerat högkvalitémärke i konsumentkategorin, men man vet ju inte vilka krav som ställs på en sån här maskin. Kanske ECC-minnena upptäcker saker som annars inte märks och orsakar ett MCE?
<OrangeCat> Jag hittade ett i grovsoprummet häromdagen, som jag nu skriver med, men när det går sönder har jag inget att använda.
<speakman> OrangeCat: jag tror dom slutade säljas i Sverige efter att norrmännen ringt och klagat på oväsendet.
<kodein> pckeyboard.com
<OrangeCat> Bör vara svensk butik...
<kodein> unicomp har inga återförsäljare i sverige.
<OrangeCat> Kanske låter mycket, men känns helt annorlunda mot att använda moderna.
<OrangeCat> Unicomp? Är det inte IBM eller KeyTronic eller något?
<kodein> IBM:s tangentbord hamnade hos Lexmark, sen hamnade de hos Unicomp.
<kodein> det är Unicomp som tillverkar dem numera.
 * speakman var kär i KeyTronic ErgoForce tidigare innan han skaffad ett Fractal Design FD-KB-LIN
<OrangeCat> Så de görs, men de importeras inte till Sverige?
<kodein> jo, men du får importera själv
<OrangeCat> Dyyyyyyyyrt...
<OrangeCat> Har vi ingen smak i det här landet?
<speakman> HeMan: ett annat fenomen: [150847.932290] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<virtuald> orangecat: de går väl inte sönder? :)
<speakman> HeMan: verkar som den tappar loopback iface lite slumpvist
<kodein> mina 2 unicomptangentbord kostade strax under tusenlappen inklusive frakt och tull och moms
<kodein> med tanke på att de håller i evighet ser jag det inte som särskilt dyrt.
<HeMan> speakman: skumt!
<kodein> (per styck, då, det kanske inte framgick)
<speakman> HeMan: ja verkligen, har aldrig varit med om så mycket fenomen som på den här burken. Som är byggd och påkostad för att _unvika_ skumma fenomen.
<speakman> kodein: för att ingen bor tillräckligt långt ifrån civilisationen att det praktiskt går att använda dom..? :)
<kodein> speakman: jag tycker du överdriver
<kodein> det låter fan värre med gummimembrantangentbord imo
<kodein> det är ju mest med gamla rostiga fjädrar som det pingar om dem. är det bara välskött så är det bara fint
<OrangeCat> Meh...
<OrangeCat> Jävla land att aldrig ha något som alla andra länder tycks ha.
<OrangeCat> Förresten... var inne i flera butiker idag och skulle testa iPad...
<OrangeCat> Fanns ingenstans.
<OrangeCat> Alltså ettan. Inte ens tvåan. Ingen av dem fanns.
<OrangeCat> Inte Nintendo 3DS heller, som släpps om några dagar. Hmm...
<jthm> tr?sta dig med att lanseringen i japan ?r uppskjuten
<OrangeCat> jthm: Av vilken?
<OrangeCat> Har inte iPad typ funnits i ett år minst?
<speakman> kodein: kan hända att jag tar fel på tangentbord. Det jag syftar på finns inget som når upp till.
<speakman> HeMan: *BINGO* (w8!)
<jthm> ipad2
<kodein> syftade du på något?
<OrangeCat> Borde inte Media Markt och Expert ha paddor?
<kodein> det måste jag ha missat helt
<speakman> HeMan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581125/
<kodein> men annars, om man vill ha taktilt tangentbord som är tyst så finns ju t.ex. Filco med bruna cherryswitchar.
<HeMan> speakman: så det är nått minnesfel i alla fall?
<HeMan> speakman: är det ECC-minne?
<speakman> HeMan: japp, 6x4GB Kingston (QVL) ECC
<kodein> eller leopold, för den delen: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtab
<HeMan> speakman: kolla om du kan få fram vilken kapsel som det är problem med då
<HeMan> speakman: även om man kan binär-söka så kan det ta tid att hitta
<speakman> HeMan: men det borde väl återspegla sig av memtest86 kan man ju tycka?
<HeMan> speakman: inte alltid med ECC-minnen
<speakman> fast som jag tolkade memtest86 så slog den av ECC när den testade
<speakman> (ECC off stod det nånstans)
<HeMan> speakman: vi har haft minnen som moderkorten klagat på men som memtest godkännt
<OrangeCat> Om man har någorlunda temperament är ju tangentbord färskvaror i stil med mjölk och bröd.
<speakman> HeMan: den verkar mäta hur många fel som har rättats av ECC också.
<speakman> HeMan: gah, vad jobbigt allt blir :D
<kodein> du slår nog sönder dina händer innan du knäcker ett model M
<speakman> HeMan: det verkar dock bli glesare och glesare mellan rasen. Undra vad det beror på.
<speakman> HeMan: En annan idé är att mäta tempen på minnena. Tydligen ska dessa minnen ha tempgivare. Men hur?
<HeMan> speakman: kolla om lm-sensors kan det
<HeMan> vad synd att Google-TV inte verkar kunna använda Market
<speakman> Provat med den, och med sensors-detect så verkar den hitta en himla massa sensorer, men sedan ger "sensors" bara standardsiffror som olika spänningar och CPU/MB-temp
<HeMan> hur många MB-temp har du?
<speakman> http://pastebin.com/GHPcqS8P
<HeMan> ok
<lilleman> fan vad jag vill ha en P4 cpu
<lilleman> ingen som har en att skänka mig??
<spacebug-> nä jag använder min
<kodein> mot avhämtning.
<speakman> zChris: där?
<realubot> speakman: Är du självlärd eller har du pluggat till programmerare?
<HeMan> Philip5!
<Philip5> HeMan!!!
<HeMan> Philip5: maxjezy hade KDE-funderingar tidigare och alla satt vi som fågelholkar och längtade efter dig
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> det kan jag tänka mig
<spacebug-> lol
<Philip5> HeMan: jag hittade förresten en bild på dig idag som måste vara från i somras
<speakman> realubot: autodidakt
<speakman> 100%
<OrangeCat> lilleman: Pentium 4?
<Philip5> http://img253.imageshack.us/i/heman.jpg
<OrangeCat> Varför vill du ha sådan sunk?
<HeMan> Philip5: ah! jo precis, det där var när jag lagt bort min Naken-Janne-mössa
<Philip5> HeMan: den där maxjezy kanske har något i skallen ändå då om han funderar på kde ;)
<Philip5> HeMan: lol
<Philip5> tjena olja
<olja> behöver hjälp med att ta rt Ubuntu frånälpa? en dator, någon som kan hj
<OrangeCat> Motor-olja.
<olja> hjälpa?
<olja> hej philip
<Philip5> HeMan: du får väl också börja köra kde så du kan hjälpa sånna som maxjezy ;)
<OrangeCat> Mest uppfuckade meddelandet någonsin.
<HeMan> Philip5: det var frågor om vad som skiljer mellan paketet kde-full och kubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> olja: ska du tabort det helt för att inte köra det eller för att installera om?
<olja> installerade ubuntu på en dator, vid sidan av windows, men nu vill windows intw starta???
<HeMan> Philip5: annars kanske jag hade kunnat hjälpa
<Philip5> HeMan: aha, fast det vet inte jag heller vad som skiljer men man kan ju kolla beroendena och se vad som åker med
<olja> philip, sitter här med kubuntu på min dator, men detta problem jag har är på en annan dator
<Philip5> olja: aha, vad tycker du om kubuntu då? jämfört med ubuntu?
<HeMan> förhoppningsvis så beställs min nya laptop idag!
<Philip5> HeMan: åt mig?
<HeMan> Philip5: nästan, den är till mig!
<olja> mycket snyggare, men hade lite problem med att instalera program igår, är här nu för att göra ett nytt försök
<HeMan> Philip5: det hade man aldrig kunnat gissa va?
<Philip5> HeMan: jo kanske för du är så tråkig och aldrig köper några lappisar till mig :(
<Philip5> olja: hade du problem att hitta vad du skulle använda för att installera programmen?
<olja> philip: jag försökte installera firefox bland annatåt i den stilen, men fick meddelandet om att paketet inte var tillgängligt eller n
<Philip5> olja: sedan är ett tips att lägga till en grej så du får senaste versionen av kde i kubuntu också. den som kommer med kubuntu är en 6 mån gammal
<Philip5> jodå det ska gå bra att installera
<olja> philip: ok  vad är det för grej?
<Philip5> olja: om du tittar i "help" menyn och tar about kde. då står det att du kör kde 4.5.1 va?
<OrangeCat> Helt sjukt att det finns flera olika Ubuntu...
<OrangeCat> Som i sig är Linux... som det finns miljoner av.
<OrangeCat> Ångest.
<Philip5> olja: nu finns kde 4.6.1 som är lite bättre, lite snyggare, lite snabbare
<HeMan> OrangeCat: du får börja köra FreeBSD då, finns bara en variant av det
<Philip5> olja: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<Philip5> olja: du kommer sedan få en update på en 250 mb eller så men det är det värt
<HeMan> OrangeCat: eller kanske två om man räknar 7.x och 8.x
<olja> philip: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/4.6.1/
<olja> är det därifrån jag ladar ner den nya versionen
<andol> HeMan: Njae, du ser inte PC-BSD, FreeNAS, etc som varianter utav FreeBSD?
<HeMan> andol: okejdå, jag kände själv att jag var ute på lite djupt vatten
 * Philip5 är fortfarande arg på comhem
<zChris> speakman, japps
<olja> finns det någon som kan hjälpa mig med hur man tar bort ubuntu från en dator, eller kanske förklara varför windows inte kan starta, nu när jag har installerat ubuntu
<jthm> beror pa vad menar met att windows inte startar
<olja> när jag sätter p datorn så kan jag ju välja ubuntu eller windows mwn även om jag väljer windows så startar ubuntu lika förbannat
<larsemil> det är en feature. :D
<olja> finns det något enkelt sätt o bara ta bort ubuntu
<Philip5> olja: du har inte av misstag råkat installera över windows då när du körde in ubuntu?
<olja> jag tror inte det philip, är rätt säker jag gjorde rätt
<zChris> Philip5, fast borde den ha skrivit in Windows i Grub då?
<Philip5> olja: finns windows med som val när du ska starta datorn men det är när du väljer det som det inte startar?
<Philip5> zChris: nej
<olja> philip: precis
<speakman> zChris: en flik med dina projekt låg öppen när jag kom nyss. provade din "communtiy" lite. Prova logga in med användarnamnet ' (enkelapostrof)
<KyoMan> kör en sudo update-grub och se om grub hittar windows ...
<Philip5> olja: vad händer när du väljer windows då? startar den om sig, stannar med svart skärm eller får du felmeddelande?
<jthm> olja ...och se till att os-prober ?r installerat
<olja> philip;: ska ta o starta datorn nu så kan ge exakt information
<zChris> speakman, ah tack så mycket. har missat den
<olja> summan av kardemuman är att jag vill ta bort ubuntu från den datorn, det är inte min egen maskin och ägaren vill ha sin gammla vana windows tillbaka
<speakman> zChris: Tumregel; Använd frameworks.
<olja> philip, starat datorn, valt att starta windows
<olja> windows läser in filer....
<zChris> speakman, mm, skrev den här för 8 år sen när jag lärde mig php
<zChris> :)
<zChris> Nu finns ju http://www.php.net/manual/en/filter.filters.sanitize.php vilket är asnice
<speakman> oki doke, men den gör fortfarande hela servern (mer eller mindre) extremt sårbar. Så ta hellre ner innan det händer något tråkigt.
<zChris> speakman, fast jag har ju fixat det nu ? :P
<olja> ok, när windows har börjat starta så dyker detta upp: HP recvery manager
<olja> och så vill den veta om jag vill återställa disken till dess ursprungliga inställningar???
<olja> och jag kan välja "nästa" eller "avbryt"
<zChris> vad händer om du tar avbryt
<speakman> zChris: Det spelar ingen roll att det går att filtrera så länge man inte gör det. Problemet är att man oftast inte vet exakt var man ska göra det.
<speakman> zChris: Vad har du fixat?
<olja> när jag trycker avbryt så stänger datorn av sig, gjorde det precis nu
<zChris> speakman, att du inte kan köra SQL injections på communityn
<olja> startar den igen nu...
<KyoMan> olja det är precis vad den säger, det är HPS återställningsprogram, inte windows
<speakman> zChris: hur *vet* du att det inte går?
<KyoMan> för att återställa windows
<olja> så jag ska köra återställningen?
<zChris> speakman, för att jag saniterar strängen från förbjudna tecken
<zChris> speakman, eller har jag missat något?
<KyoMan> ola det skriver över dina diskar, du förlorar all data
<speakman> zChris: ja just den strängen just nu ja. Men hur vet du att det inte finns ett enda annat sätt att injecera på?
<zChris> speakman, det vet jag inte'
<speakman> zChris: min poäng är att du kan aldrig veta, för du gör det på helt fel nivå.
<olja> ok. men inget av detta hände innan jag installerade ubuntu???
<speakman> zChris: du och ungefär 99% av alla andra PHP-kodare
<zChris> speakman, hur ska jag göra tycker du ?
<speakman> zChris: "lyckligt ovetande" är en beskrivande term :)
<KyoMan> olja har du bara ett windows alternativ i statmenyn?
<speakman> zChris: stänga ner communityt, eller lägga den under en framework
<jthm> olja ubuntu har nog misstagit hp-rescue f?r den 'riktiga' windows
<speakman> zChris: fast helst skriva om den i Django eller Ruby on Rails då.
<olja> hade två windows alternativ, valde nu det andra och det verkar funka...
<zChris> speakman, fast ett framework är väll inte 100 procentig heller?
<zChris> speakman, det är ju så här jag lär mig ?
<Philip5> olja: om du vill återställa windows så är det enklaste att göra från med installationsdisken för windows
<speakman> zChris: Om du bara kollar på säkerhetshistoriken kring Wordpress så får du en liten glimpt av hur otroligt svårt det är att verkligen täta igen ett PHP-projekt.
<olja> nu har windows startat normalt!
<Philip5> olja: med den kan du återställa windows mbr och när du bootat in i windows så använder du diskverktyget och bara formaterar bort ubuntu
<zChris> speakman, Varför är det bättre med RoR?
<KyoMan> ok grub som hittade 2 windows, ett riktigt o sen hps återställning
<speakman> zChris: De flesta frameworks har abstraktionslager som filterar och skyddar långt innan dessa överlåts åt applikationen. Redan där undviker du kanske 99% av de redan kända fällorna. Men sedan kan man ju alltid schabbla sig i sin applikation ändå.
<speakman> zChris: Läs på om Django och/eller Ruby on Rails så förstår du ganska snart.
<olja> ok philip, kan du vara lite mer specifik, är vekligen inte så hajj på datorer, ska jag ta bort ubuntu innifrån windows?
<HeMan> kör flata filer slipper ni SQL-problem! :)
<speakman> HeMan: +1
<speakman> HeMan: gärna med fopen() et al... :D
<zChris> speakman, finns ju rätt mycket att läsa om om  Ror och django, du kan inte specifiera dig lite mer? :P
<speakman> zChris: nej, men det finns rätt mycket kortfattat också
<speakman> zChris: den främsta skillnaden är väl att varken RoR eller Django bygger på en bunt HTML-filer som innehåller körbar kod
<HeMan> det verkar som det blev nej till datalagringsdirektivet!
<speakman> zChris: mao, det är helt omöjligt att filer "råkar" läsas oexekverade
<speakman> HeMan: *yeeehaa*
<olja> Philip, har inte instalaltions cd,n till windows, något annat sätt att at bort ubuntu
<speakman> zChris: är du dessutom inne för objektorientering (vilket jag tolkade dig som) så kommer du älska de två
<zChris> speakman, ja jag gillar OO, dock är det inget jag har använt mig av på PHP :)
<Philip5> olja: du kan återställa windows bootloader från windows när du startat det också
<Philip5> olja: bara att det kan göras automatiskt med windowscdn
<speakman> zChris: Om du råkar ha fritid över så prova gå igenom tutorialsen i Django. Har du hunnit igenom alla delar och det inte rinner saliv i mungipan så är du inte av programmerarevirke.
<olja> ok, tack philip
<speakman> zChris: ;)
<Barre> det är med blandande känslor jag motager beskedet om #dld, jag livnär mig på datalagringsförsäljning men samtidigt är jag en svensk medborgare
<Barre> s/ta/tta/
<olja> Philip, är nu på KDE sidan för att ladda ner uppdateringar, men det finns en mängd olika alternativ, http://kde.org/info/4.6.1.php#binary
<speakman> Barre: jobbigt läge :)
<Philip5> olja: du ska inte använde dem utan göra som det står i länken jag postade
<speakman> Barre: men med tanke på Copyswedes planer så lär inga av diskarna köpas i Sverige. Frågan är ens om datat kommer stanna här.
<Philip5> olja: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<Philip5> olja: lägg till källan ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports som det står där
<HeMan> Barre: dattalagringsförsäljning?
<Barre> speakman: det är ytterst få som vill flytta sin data utomlands, access-tiden är för långsam :)
<Barre> HeMan: självklart.... vad du letade efter fel plats att lägga in det :P
<zChris> speakman, haha inte programmerings virke ^^
<olja> philip: var hittar jag  Kubuntu Backports
<speakman> Barre: jag tror inte operatörerna bryr sig om accesstider åt polisen. Kanske. ;)
<Philip5> olja: den finns på launchpad men ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports är en adress för en källa som du lägger till som den är
<olja> phili: förstår inte var jag ska lägga in: V
<Philip5> olja: launchpad.net är en sajt
<olja> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Philip5> olja: gillar du terminal eller inte?
<Philip5> olja: man kan lägga till den med ett kommando i terminalen eller så kan du lägga till den som källa i kpackagekit som du hittar i menyn
<olja> philip, har ingen aning vad terminal är, är riktig rookie
<Philip5> olja: följ den här guiden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Philip5> olja: fast lägg till texten ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports istället för det som står att man lägger till i guiden
<zChris> sådär
<zChris> speakman, nu är jag 100% skyddad mot SQL injections
<speakman> zChris: haha ja du... :)
<zChris> speakman, du är välkommen att försöka :)
<Barre> speakman: jo, i.o.f.s så behövs ju eventuellt inte accesstiderna för att underhålla #dld, men det jag hänvidade till, utan din referens till copyswede skatten och att dadta kommer flytta utomlands ;)
<HeMan> Barre: såg faktiskt inte först ditt riktiga stavfel...
<larsemil>      hallå ni missar ju sprinten!
<Barre> larsemil: det är falrigt om man leker med handgranater, men annars bryr jag mig inte
<Barre> larsemil: såg du mitt PM i morse?
<olja> philip: har nu lagt till texten under. "övrig programvara", korrekt?
<Philip5> olja: japp, även om jag kör på engelska så borde det vara så
<larsemil> Barre: såg det nu
<larsemil> eller nyss
<olja> phili, hur avtiverar jag uppdateringen nu?
<olja> aktiverar
<Philip5> olja: då borde den hamna ibockad bland de andra där under "övrig programvara"
<Philip5> olja: efter det så kommer du se att du har en massa updates som ligger och väntar på att få installeras
<olja> philip: ska jag stänga ner "program källor" och sedan köra uppdateringen i Kpackegkit?
<Philip5> olja: japp
<Philip5> dagon_: vaken?
<Philip5> olja: när du har uppdaterat klart så kan du kolla en grej för säkerhetsskull innan du startar om kde
<Coffe> inte lätt att migrera FF till en ny anv
<olja> 29% färdigt, så det tar nog en stund
<Philip5> olja: jo det är ju ett antal MB som ska uppdateras
<Philip5> olja: eftersom det är en rätt stor uppdatering så kan man se till att det inte ligger något som har hållits tillbaka av någon konflikt. för säkerhets skull
<olja> hur kollar jag det?
<Philip5> tar det när du är klart
<Philip5> olja: så ska du få bekanta dig med terminalen/konsolen ;)
<olja> philip: ok
<olja> jag bävar inför TERMINALEN
<olja> :)
<Philip5> tokheller. den som är så rolig och får dig att känna dig som en riktig hacker ;)
<HeMan> http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/03/16/yo-dawg/
<HeMan> en backend för att kör GTK-applikationer i browsern!
<olja> philip: jobbar du med sådan här techsupport vanligtvis, du verkar ganska samlad och värklgen hjälpsam :)
<Philip5> nej inte alls
<olja> kankse naturbegåvning
<Philip5> måste vara det... eller nerdigt intresse
<olja> vi gillar nerdar
<olja> :)
<Philip5> olja: vi har ju HeMan här som får vara kungen bland nerdarna ;P
<Philip5> olja: HeMan går under namnet kungen av ipv6 också
<olja> ok, därav det kraftfulla namnet :)
<Philip5> yes
<olja> var är Masters of the Univers?
<Philip5> HeMan: jag vill se den för qt istället
<Philip5> olja: han är på semester
<HeMan> Philip5: och under namnet "Den hemlige Naken-Janne"... :)
<HeMan> Philip5: tror iofs QT går bädda in i Opera rätt lätt
<Philip5> HeMan: precis... kärt barn har många namn...
<HeMan> Philip5: jag gjorde nått med Embedded Opera för mååånga år sedan
<olja> philip,- verksr som att upptaderingen är färdig, nu vill dator starta om sig?
<Philip5> olja: vänta med det
<olja> ok
<Philip5> olja: öppna console som finns i menyn under system
<Philip5> startmenyn på panelen dvs
<olja> vad kan det heta på svenska? terminal?
<Philip5> Squarism: som jag har väntat!
<olja> systemövervakare?
<Philip5> olja: borde heta Console på svenska också kan jag tycka för det är ett namn. men står det terminal så är det nog samma
<Philip5> olja: jo det står terminal också
<Philip5> olja: det är ett kommandofönster i alla fall
<olja> hade inget console men öppnade terminal
<olja> svart förnster
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> japp
<olja> ok,
<Philip5> kopiera och klistra in det här: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Philip5> säger den att den saknar aptitude så installera det först
<Philip5> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Philip5> den kommer fråga efter lösen och det är ditt lösenord den vill ha
<Philip5> för det är du som är administratören på din dator
<olja> av någon anledning så kan jag inte skriva i terminalen, l lösenordet så händer ingetyckades klistra in det du sa men nu när jag ska skriva
<olja> ursäkta, lyckades klistra in det du sade, men kan inte skriva lösenordet
<larsemil> olja: det skrivs men syns inte
<Philip5> nej lösenordet syns inte att manskriver
<Philip5> det är ju hemligt ;)
<olja> ok nu står det att jag gjort tre felaktiga försök
<olja> borde ju kunna mitt eget lösen ord tyker man
<larsemil> Philip5: varför säger du åt folk att installera aptitude? :)
<spajkes> olja, capslock?
<olja> japp
<HeMan> larsemil: för att dselect är dött?
<Philip5> larsemil: för att aptitude är mysigast!
<olja> sudo: apptitude. comando not found
<Philip5> olja: ett p
<olja> comman not found står det
<Philip5> olja: men du har det nog inte från början heller så kör först: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<HeMan> hemgång!
<olja> vill du fortsätta J/N
<Philip5> j
<olja> står det nu när jag klistrat in den nya texten och tryckt enter
<olja> ok, nu verkar den ha jobbat färdigt
<kodein> på tal om att ha jobbat färdigt...
<spajkes> hittade en text angående mina wifi problem, en snubbe påstår att det bara funkar en liten stund när man kör ubuntu på just den här laptopen..  kan det stämma?
<Philip5> då kör du: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<olja> ok
<Philip5> olja: om allt är som det ska så händer inget
<Philip5> om det är något knas så kommer frågor upp
<olja> 0 pacages upgrated... etc
<Philip5> ingen fråga?
<olja> nix
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> då kan du starta om så kommer den starta med senaste kde men annars som tidigare
<olja> ok, ska göra så, en fråga inann jag startar om: jag använder chattzilla för den här chatten, kan jag på något sätt spara vägen till den här chatten eller måste jag varje gång gå freenode  - ubuntu-se osv
<Philip5> olja: om du inte hellre vill köra ett dedikerat program för irc. själv kör jag konversation
<spajkes> larsemil, lust att kolla?  http://reddevil62-techhead.blogspot.com/2009/01/review-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-mini.html
<spajkes> "Ubuntu also had problems with the Atheros wi-fi chipset - I had to go hunting on the Ubuntu forums for a solution and only after considerable fiddling did I manage to get the Mini temporarily connected wirelessly."
<Philip5> olja: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/p2igmypj/ubuntuseKonversation_052.png
<Philip5> :)
<zChris> kde! :P
<spajkes> bästa epagrej
<olja> tillbaka
<Squarism> Philip5, yo
<Squarism> Philip5, om du har tid kan vi lira lite ikväll om du vill?
<olja> philip: det verkar som att jag lagt ine tt lösenord så att datorn inte automatiskt kopplar upp sig på det trådlösa nätverket, ganska irritetande, kan man lägga in att den kopplar upp sig automatiskt
<olja> tror jag fixade det
<olja> vet faktiskt inte om jag ser några direkta ändringar efter denna uppdatering
<Philip5> Squarism: ja om comhem är snälla. de strular fortfarande med mitt nät och jag har ringt och skällt på dem
<Philip5> Squarism: körde i går kväll mot en snubbe och åkte på råstryk och vettetusan hur jag skulle gjort. han körde verkligen critteranfall. pansar elite och byggde bara rifflemen gubbar och gubbar med bazookas. kom i horder så pansar togs av pansarskott och infanteri av hans riflemens
<Philip5> Squarism: blev slumpvis britt på köpet som är så långsamma att bygga upp
<Philip5> olja: det är mycket under ytan och här och där som är nytt. helheten är sig lik som det borde så man känner igen sig
<olja> ok, några tips på något jag borde putsa till, ändra osv
<Philip5> olja: såg du min irc-klient?
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/p2igmypj/ubuntuseKonversation_052.png
<olja> missade den sista länken du lade upp, startade om samtdigt
<Philip5> olja: den kör jag istället för chatzilla och där kan du ställa in en massa grejs
<olja> programet heter KOnversation?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> du kan söka på det i kpackagekit
<olja> finns i kubuntu programbank?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> om du vill ha firefox så får du installera det
<speakman> kör han KDE då?
<Philip5> speakman: självklart :D
<Philip5> speakman: han är en man med stil ;)
<olja> philip: konversation installerad men den verkar vilja att jag accepterar avnändarvilkor?
<Philip5> användarvilkor?
<olja> verkar som att jag kan välja att chatta på ubuntu.irc eller kubuntu
<Philip5> aha
<olja> men kan inte skriva något i ubuntu.irc
<olja> kubuntu funkar att skriva i
<olja> när jag skriver något i ubuntu.irc så säger den; komando okänt
<Philip5> du kan gå till du vill
<Philip5> ubuntu.irc vet jag inte vad det är
<Philip5> kanske något jag tagit bort
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nej där kan du inte skriva
<Philip5> det är meddelanden från irc-servern
<Philip5> där kan du bara ge kommandon till irc-servern
<olja> aha, men hur kommer jag åt den h
<olja> rhär chatta med konversation
<Philip5> antingen kan du join hit
<Philip5> eller så lägger du till att den alltid ska gå hit när du startar
<olja_> ok, nu har jag nog kommit rätt via konversation
<Philip5> se där
<olja_> fick hjälp från någon på kubuntukanalen
<Philip5> om du tar och går till serverlist
<Philip5> finnsi menyn för arkiv/file
<Philip5> så väljer du redigera ubuntu-servern
<olja_> ok, och sen
<Philip5> då har du ett fält där du kan lägga till kanaler som du automatiskt vill gå in i när du startar konversation och går in på ubuntu-irc
<Philip5> glöm inte att kanaler alltid har ett # först i namnet
<Philip5> du kan också redigera din identitet där så att du får olja som namn varje gång etc
<Philip5> du kan även registrea olja som ditt eget nick på freenode om du vill ha det själv
<olja> ok, hur skriver exakt in ubuntu kanalen?
<olja> #irc.ubuntu.com ?
<Philip5> #ubuntu-se
<Squarism> Philip5, PE har små trupper så om du lär dig hantera snipers på ett bra sätt kan det verkligen vara ypperligt att halvera / decimera hans trupper. Vidare kan flamers och mortars va heta counters mot PE inf
<Philip5> och klicka på lägg till så den hamnar i listan i
<Squarism> just för att dom har så små trupper
<olja> den e i listan nu
<Squarism> Philip5, men som sagt.. snipers är livsfarliga för PE
<Philip5> Squarism: jo fast som britt så har man ju inte det på ett bra tag
<olja> kubuntu kanalen heter bara: #kubuntu ?
<Squarism> aha.. du körde britt
<Philip5> olja: ja och det finns även en #kubuntu-se
<Philip5> Squarism: ja det sög
<Philip5> Squarism: körde bara random play
<Squarism> skulle tippa på att Commandos är livsfarliga mot PE inf
<Squarism> ör ju typ bästa inf squaden av alla
<Philip5> jo men dyra
<Squarism> jag körde PE mot US häromdagen. Den killen visste verkligen hur man trackasera PE.
<olja_> ok anatar att jag paxat namnet olja också, inte säker dock
<Squarism> Han flytta fram sin linje hela tiden så jag knappt han retreata / reinforca mina trupper
<Squarism> satte 2 kanoner utanför min bas
<Philip5> olja_: du måste köra några kommandon mot freenodes server och regga det mot en emailadress
<Philip5> Squarism: hårt
<olja_> öhm....
<olja_> vi får lämna det till en annan dag :)
<Philip5> Squarism: men det är ju drygt när man inte riktigt hinner få ut något najs och det bara väller in PE
<Philip5> olja_: ingen brådska
<olja_> konverstion var rätt trevlig, lite mer överskådlig  o tydligt än chattzilla
<Philip5> olja_: men du kanske vill installera stöd för mp3 och lite annat?
<Squarism> Philip5, britterna har ju sina lilla tank... den är brutal mot inf
<olja_> ok, kör på
<olja_> borde inte sånt finns redo
<olja_> ?
<Philip5> olja_: om du kör in paketet kubuntu-restricted-extras i kpackagekit så installeras stöd för mp3, flash och lite annat godis
<Philip5> olja_: nej för mp3 är inte ett helt fritt format så det anses som restriktivt och kommer inte med från början utan måste installeras som val
<Philip5> Squarism: jo britterna har en del balla snabba fordon mot infanteri
<olja_> filip, var ska jag lägga in texten?
<Philip5> nej det söker du efter som programnamn
<olja_> ok
<olja_> hittas inte
<olja_> jo hittae nu
<Philip5> :)
<olja_> philip: vad är den här grejedskatal för nåtn; skrivbor
<olja_> skrivbordkatalog
<Philip5> vad?
<Philip5> vart hittar du det?
<olja_> ursäkta, skrivbordskatalo, vad exakt är den till för
<olja_> den ligger öppen på skrivbordet när jag startar
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> det är innehållet i mappen skrivbord
<Philip5> det är en widget som visar det innehållet på ditt skrivbord
<olja_> ok
<Philip5> widgets är sånna små program du kan köra direkt på skrivbordet
<Philip5> du har väl sett sådana i win7 och vista
<olja_> fast man ser ju vad som ligger på skrivbordet ganska bra :)
<Philip5> klockor och annat
<olja_> aha
<olja_> ok
<Philip5> jo fast skrvbordet är en mapp egentligen och inte "ett skrivbord"
<olja_> ok, installationen färdig
<Philip5> om du högerklickar på skrivbordet och först väljer lås upp widgets och sedan en gång till så kan du välja lägg till widgets
<Philip5> då får du en lista på en massa grejer du kan lägga till som små widgets på skrivbordet och panelen
<Philip5> när du valt så högerklickar du igen och väljer lås widgets så de ligge där de ligger
<Philip5> samma sak med panelen
<olja_> har tyvker ingen lås upp widgets
<Philip5> då har du en lägg till widgets
<olja_> tror att det är upplåst
<olja_> har lägg till panel och lägg till grafiska komponenter
<realubot> *pust*
<olja_> tror att det är upplåstjapp, det var grafiska komponeneter som gällde
<Philip5> olja_: om du gillade vlc så kan du ju köra in det. har för mig du körde det på windows?
<olja_> jo, diggar vlc
<Philip5> bara att installera med kpackagekit
<Philip5> du har en mediaspelare för musik som heter amarok redan som du kan testa
<Philip5> startmenyn och multimedia...
<olja_> tycker vlc e bra för den spelar allt o krånglar inte liksom
<Philip5> smaksak
<Philip5> gillar amaroks sätt att organisera musiken om man har mycket
<Philip5> vlc mer för att spela upp film
<olja_> kan jag lägga in kpackegkit o andra funktioner på ett ställe så jag lättare o snabbare kan komma år de utan behöva leta mig fram i menyn
<Philip5> du kan lägga till det direkt på panelen
<olja_> har mest kört spotify för musik
<olja_> juste spotify!
<olja_> bara kolla i kpackeg
<realubot> Vad gillar ni min desktop då: http://img405.imageshack.us/f/desktoptoday.png/
<olja_> ?
<realubot> Avskalad och fin.
<Philip5> olja_: om du går in i menyn och drar och släpper kpackagekits ikon till panelen så får du den som snabbikon där
<olja_> realbot; snyygt
<realubot> :D
<olja_> gillar enkelhet i datorsammanhang
<olja_> hur vart det med spotify
 * realubot too.
<realubot> Men systemet är inte simpelt. Det är vanliga Ubuntu.
<Philip5> olja_: har du varit in i inställningarn för kde och tittat på att ändra bakgrunder och annat som finns?
<olja_> hittar inget stöd i kpackagekit
<Philip5> om du inte har egna att använda för förstås
<olja_> phili: har inte varit i inställningar ännu, har inga egna heller
<Philip5> om du har ett betalkonto för spotify så kan du köra linxuklienten men har du ett reklamkonto så måste du köra med windowsversionen av spotify genom wine
<olja_> har ett betalkonton, för tillfället, tänkte dock gå över till gratis snart
<Philip5> då är det valfritt vilket du kör
<simo_> hello any girl here talk english
<phnom> realubot: DÃ¥ tycker jag om mitt skrivbord mer :P http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9413/201103161826381366x768s.png
<Philip5> jag har bara gratis själv och kör med windowsklienten
<olja_> verkar som att man måste in i terminalen för att instalera spotify för linux?
<olja_> https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<Philip5> har inte kollat på det
<Philip5> men det finns nog andra här som kör så
<phnom> olja_: Nä, det ska inte behövas
<olja_> phnom: tips?
<olja_> kanske bäst att instalera windows klienten
<olja_> vilken Wine ska man instalera, verkar finnas en del i programbanken
<phnom> olja_: Jag kan iofs ha fel... Vilket det ser ut som :)
<realubot> phnom: Är det Xmonad?
<Philip5> olja_: ta wine1.2
<phnom> realubot: Nä, i3
<olja_> beta release.   -dbg,    -dev ????
<Philip5> olja_: nej de behöver du inte
<olja_> gecko
<Philip5> olja_: -dbg är för buggrapportering och -dev är för utvecklare
<Philip5> gecko kan du ta
<simo_> hello any girl can speak english with me ??????
<Philip5> simo_: no, go away
<realubot> Om man skulle skaffa lite mer RAM så man kan köra vbox med lite mer kräm i...
<realubot> phnom: Aha.
<Philip5> realubot: hur mycket har du?
<realubot> 2GB
<realubot> SSR2
<realubot> *DDR2
<Philip5> ja det var väl inte så mycket kanske
<realubot> Om jag köper två till så...
<realubot> Frågan är hur mycket minne grafikkortet allokerar.
<realubot> Jag kan ju inte ha mer än 4GB totalt.
<Philip5> jag har 8 ddr3
<Philip5> är det moderkortet som inte klarar mer?
<realubot> Jo, men du har ju en monsterdator.
<realubot> Philip5: Processorn? Jag ska dubbelkolla.
<Philip5> processor? om du kör 32bit så är det bara att du kör en kernel med stöd för PAE för att klara mer även med 32
<olja_> då var wine installerat, nu hämtar jag också spotify för windows ?
<Philip5> olja_: ja
<olja_> installer.exe för spotify är hämtad. är det bara o köra den även om det är windiws versionen
<realubot> Philip5: Jag gaggar. Det är ju en 64-bits prolle och moderkortet klarar 8GB.
<olja_> kommer wine göra sitt jobb automatiskt
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> Philip5: Går det på något sätt att köra Ubuntu Server virtuellt i vbox och starta om Ubuntu utan att servern startar om också?
<Philip5> nej
<realubot> Jag menar problemet är ju att om jag startar om hosten så startar ju allt annat om också...
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> Så då borde jag göra tvärtom. Köra Ubuntu Server med Desktop virtuellt, men då måste jag ju ha X installerat på Servern?
<olja_> philip, föösker köra igån installer exe men får medelandet att den inte kan köras, fattar det som att kubuntu stoppar den för att det är en körbar fil, hämtade med chrome
<realubot> Eller går det att köra  vbox CLI och får GUI enbart i guesten?
<realubot> olja_: Du måste ändra exekveringsrättigheter på exe-filen med: chmod +x Spotify...
<olja_> lycades öppna filen med dolfhine
<realubot> Jaha? Det låter tveksamt...
<olja_> fst den körs inte endå
<realubot> Dolphine är väl finhanteraren i Kubuntu eller?
<olja_> realbout, precis
<realubot> Eller vad är Dolphine?
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> olja_: Du är fel ute...
<olja_> förstår det
<realubot> olja_: Du ska sätta exekveringsrättigheter på filen och sedan högerklicka och öppna med Windows Launcher, Wine eller vad det heter...
<olja_> hur sätter jag exekveringsrättigheter på filen?????
<realubot> olja_: Du ger alla rätt att exekvera filen med det här kommandot i Terminalen: chmod +x /path/to/downloaded/Spotify_Installer.exe eller vad filen nu heter.
<phnom> olja_: Högerklicka på den och välj egenskaper eller nåt sånt, så borde det finnas en ruta att klicka i där
<phnom> Vet inte exakt eftersom jag inte använder kde...
<realubot> Samma här.
<olja_> lyckades klicka mig fram från dolphine o göra filen körbar
<realubot> olja_: Högerklicka på filen, välj Egenskaper och därefter Permissions (rättigheter). Se till att du har rätt att exekvera filen (köra).
<realubot> olja_: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Högerklicka och se om det finns något alternartiv för att köra filen genom Wine.
<olja_> houston we got spotify
<realubot> Se där-
<realubot> olja_: Därefter skriver du i Terminalen: winecfg
<realubot> olja_: Och klickar på Audio.
<realubot> olja_: Där ställer du in Emulation, sedan tar du Ok eller Verkställ.
<olja_> ursäkta realbout men jag hänger inte riktigt med, fast lyckade som sgat göra filen körbar wia filhanteraren dolphine
<Philip5> olja_: du är ju redan kung på linux du ;)
<olja_> äsch det är ju nästan som windiws
<Philip5> hehe
<olja_> ;)
<Philip5> kan man läsa och klicka sig runt i menyer så kommer man långt
<olja_> om man vill ändra i utseednet osv så gör man det vis inställningar, man behöver inte hämta massa tillägg?
<olja_> finns två saker jag skulle vilja fixa till
<Philip5> det finns färdigt för mycket som man bara kan ändra i inställningarna men mer att ladda ner för extra grejer
<realubot> Är det någon skillnad på A-datas RAM-minnen och Corsairs? Om specsen är lika, menar jag?
<olja_> vore juste om verktygsfältet längst nere på skärmen inte var synligt men dök upp när man kör över det med musen
<jthm_> inte konfigurerbart?
<realubot> olja_: När du har installerat Spotify så säger Spotifys guide att man ska ändra i Wines konfigurations till Emulation under Ljud-fliken.
<olja_> och så vore det juste att ha flera skrivborrgången sker på det visetd som man vandrar mellan genom all flytta musen helt åt ena sidan och öve
<realubot> Det är därför jag säger att du ska öppna en Terminal och skriva: winecfg
<olja_> realbout, kör spotyfi just nu
<olja_> inga problem
<realubot> Därefter klickar du på Ljud-filken och ändrar till Emulation längst ner. Sen verkställer ändringen med ok eller verkställ.
<realubot> olja_: Ok. Det kanske inte behövs då...
<olja_> realbout, men tack endå :)
<realubot> Philip5: Har du testat det här? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/kde-oxygen-gets-gtk-theme/
<realubot> Philip5: Det verkar ju bra för att köra Ubuntus program i Kubuntu?
<realubot> olja_: np.
<Philip5> realubot: det har alltid gått bra att köra gtk-grejer i kde
<Philip5> mycket bättre och snyggare än det brukar gå att köra qt-apps i gnome
<ice__> hej. gar det att fixa en partition som blivit en ext2 av ngn konstıg anlednıng. det var ext3 innan och nu e alla mına filer borta
<Philip5> det går nog men frågan är vad som händer med dina filer
<realubot> Philip5: Jaha? Ok, jag trodde det var som i Gnome. Att det såg programmen så fejkade ut.
<ice__> mmm det e det jag udrar med. men vad har jag att förlora ?
<ice__> undrar*
<Philip5> realubot: i kde ser man inte så stor skillnad på dem för att gtk får ett qt-utseende
<Philip5> ice__: du kan förlora den data som kanske ligger kvar där
<ice__> dom e ju osynliga just nu iaf
<realubot> ice__: Om du har filer som du vill återställa så ska du inte skriva till partitionen och försöka återställa med lämpligt program. Om du inte bryr dig om filerna så är det nog bara att formatera om partitionen till ext4.
<ice__> hmmm
<realubot> ...eller ext3, om du hellre vill ha det.
<ice__> mmm jag testar o recovra med testdisk först da
<ice__> kommer ta en vecka heh
<ice__> brukar diskar tappa journalen uta vidare ?
<realubot> Jag har aldrig varit med om det iaf. :S
<realubot> Under 3 år.
<ice__> första gangen för mıg med... en 3.5tum pa en extern usb adapter....
<ice__> 2Tb
<Squarism2> Philip5: hur mår internetet? Tänkte lira lite här om du va sugen?
<Philip5> Squarism2: inge vidare, sitter fortfarade uppkopplad med mobilen. blir så trött på att de aldrig verkar få ordning på skiten
<Squarism2> ah
<Squarism2> får ta't när det blri bättre då
<Philip5> hoppas det ringer en försäljare från dem nu och vill sälja ip-telefoni så jag kan avreagera mig lite
<Philip5> kanske bra om du får träna lite först också ;)
<Philip5> Squarism2: vad heter du online där då?
<Squarism2> fist0fKross
<Squarism2> notera 0'an
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kan jag hålla koll
<OrangeCat> Faaan vad ni pladdrat när jag varit borta då...
 * OrangeCat läser tvångsmässigt igenom hela buffern.
<OrangeCat> bufferten
<olja_> PhiliP5: tycker att dolphine var lite långsamm på at öppna mappr o filer, t.ex. min exterårddisk, finns det något alternativ som är lite piggare?na h
<Philip5> gör det kanske men jag kör med dolphine
<olja_> ok
<spixx_> ngn som e bra på hp switchar här :D?
<olja_> Philip: tusen tsck för all hjälp, nu drar jag
<Squarism2> Philip5: vad heter du då?
<Philip5> Squarism2: samma
<Markslap> !fråga|spixx_
<ubot2> spixx_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<lusmus> funkar wine likadant om jag skulle windows installerat på datorn elr?
<amelia> lusmus: hur menar du?
<lusmus> alltså om jag hade installerat windows nu på datorn, fungerar wine likdant som jag om jag hade windows installerat?
<amelia> lusmus: ah, nej det gör det inte.
<amelia> lusmus: wine gör det möjligt att köra vissa windows-program i linux.
<arand> lusmus: Även om den tekniskt sett inte är det kan man likna wine till funktion med en emulator.
<lusmus> ok, så man är tvungen att köra windows på sidan om ubuntu?
<amelia> lusmus: det beror på, många program fungerar i wine men inte alla. ett annat alternativ är att använda sig av en virtuell windows i t.ex. virtualbox.
<amelia> lusmus: det beror som sagt på vad du ska göra, ska du spela spel så är det att föredra att ha windows vid sidan om ifall spelet inte fungerar i wine. det blir inte så bra virtualiserat.
<lusmus> låter ju bättre köra sidan om som via wubi eller nåt
<arand> Um.. wubi ar lite något helt annat.
<lusmus> det fungerar ju som jag hade ubuntu sidan om på windows
<arand> Eller, det är en form av dual-boot ja
<lusmus> och, jag är lite okunnig när det gäller partionera
<arand> Personligen skulle jag nogg påstå att det är bättre att partitionera om man inte specifikt tycker om wubis sätt att köras, och partitioneringen görs ju automatiskt av ubuntu:s installation vanligtvis.
<lusmus> men det gör väll ingen stor skillnad?
<amelia> yay! mitt nya laptop-batteri har kommit! :D
<arand> Heh, hur illa var det gamla? :p
<arand> Själv låg jag nere på 27% innan jag skaffade nytt
<amelia> arand: ganska, tappade 50% kapacitet helt plötsligt för några dagar sedan.
<spixx_> För att svara på min egen fråga Markslap: att kunden sitter och skickar 12 k Bcast vad brukar ske då :D?
<arand> Jo, många har ju förmågen att störtdyka när det väl beger sig
<amelia> arand: tror det har blivit skadat på något sätt för det var inte så gammalt, dryga året
<amelia> arand: gick sönder mellan hemma och skåne någonstans så har väl kanske lyckats med något dumt när jag släppat runt den på flygplatsen och sådär.
<arand> Ah...
<amelia> dag för omboot och nytt batteri. bbl
<amelia> back, min data kommer bli som ny. :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: smyger du runt
<maxjezy> Philip5, verkar inte bättre
<Philip5> maxjezy: ligger du lite lågt?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja
<maxjezy> ska testa om flash funkar bättre i KDE
<Philip5> borde funka rätt lika
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> inga färger i KDE, precis som i gnome
<maxjezy> fattar inte va de är för fel
<phnom> svartvit video?
<phnom> :P
<maxjezy> nej, men lila
<maxjezy> alla toner går i lila/
<phnom> Du har du ju färg, vad klagar du på? ;)
<maxjezy> :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror det står om det på forumet
<maxjezy> vilket forum då?
<Philip5> någon som fick rosaaktigt i flash inte minst på youtube
<Philip5> ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> men det fungerar i kanal läge
<maxjezy> bara i enskild video läge det inte fungerar
<maxjezy> så det är ju jävligt skumt
<maxjezy>  jaja, kan köra minitube istället
<arand> Var inte det något snett i gstreamer när det blev blått?
<arand> eller vad det var..
<maxjezy> körde uppdatering och nu fungerar det
<maxjezy>  verkar som om det är vissa format den inte senpelar upp på tub
<maxjezy> ahaifghhoiwhahnf
<maxjezy> skit
<haffe> Dansa dansa.
<lilleman> haffe: privv
<kodein> du tanzt
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/2011-03-16-223016_1280x960_scrot.png
<Philip5> bittin: jasså du har tittat fram
<bittin> ja
<bittin> ibland
<Philip5> Squarism2: nu har jag också spelat lite CoH men fan vad jag gjorde dumma grejer även om de jag spelade mot var ännu sämre
<bittin> vad för saker borde man ha på sin Linux installation?
<Philip5> en linux kernel
<Philip5> :P
<bittin> det har jag redan en :p
<bittin> 2.6.32-5-powerpc
<Squarism2> Philip5: ah.. =D
<Squarism2> själv krossa jag en lvl8 wehr alldeles nyss... trodde inte det skulle bli så enkelt
<Squarism2> Jag addade Philip5
<Squarism2> så det är ba o accepta min request
<Squarism2> =D
<Philip5> Squarism2: en match så ägde jag match och spelplanen men var inte så noga med att ta de där stjärnpunkterna för victorypoints så helt plötsligt hade jag förlorat på poäng :O
<Philip5> Squarism2: käkar lite fil nu men ska kanske titta in igen strax
<Squarism2> ja, viktigt att hålla koll på dom
<Squarism2> Philip5: okey.. säg till om du vill provlira mot datorn
<Squarism2> 2vs2 mot datorn
<Philip5> om 5 min
<Squarism2> okej
<bittin> ne men vilka linux program är najs jag har glömt bort :(
<Philip5> har inte kollat upp i manualen men hur skriver man meddelanden till varandra?
<Markslap> Snälla, sluta skriv isär ord.
<bittin> tror comix var bra för serier om jag minns rätt
<Squarism2> Philip5: tryck bara "enter" så får du upp en prompt
<Philip5> Squarism2: aha så enkelt
<Squarism2> nu verkar det bli halo match om 20 mins så det får kanske bli en annan gång
<Squarism2> =/
<Philip5> Squarism2: aha, jo lite tidigare då kanske också. hittar jag dig annars i chatten där eller på annat sätt?
<Squarism2> Bäst är nog i spelet
<Squarism2> som sagt.. jag addade dig
<Philip5> menar chatten i spelet
<Philip5> ok man ser om ens "vänner" är online då eller?
<Squarism2> man kan ju adda varandra som friends i spelet
<Squarism2> då ser du när jag är påloggad o så
<Squarism2> precis
<Philip5> ok. ska gå in och kolla
<Squarism2> om du hetere "philip5" så har jag addat dig
<Philip5> Squarism2: dålig level du hade som britt då :D
<Squarism2> jo, jag har inte spelet det
<bittin> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8723975.ab
<Squarism2> whatsAn00b är mitt "träningskonto"
<Squarism2> där har jag bättre stats men sämre record
<Markslap> bittin: Vad var det som var så viktigt med den artikeln att du var tvungen att posta länken i 3 (om inte fler) kanaler?
<Squarism2> =D
<bittin> inget, den var mest rolig
<Philip5> Squarism2: aha, kan man ha flera konton på samma serienummer eller har du flera?
<Squarism2> ett konto, flera profiler
<Squarism2> så tror jag det är
<Philip5> aha
<speakman> hoho
<Philip5> dagon_: vaken?
<Skywalk3r> $mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<zChris> Någon som sitter på ett PPC kort till Amiga? :)
<Skywalk3r> NÃ¥gon Vaken=)?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Skywalk3r> :)
<Skywalk3r> Markslap: kan du något om E-Mail klienten Evolution?
<Markslap> Inte ett dugg.
<Markslap> !fråga|Skywalk3r
<ubot2> Skywalk3r: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<Markslap> Kan nog chansa lite om du vill det.
<Markslap> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-17
<Skywalk3r> Ok. i konf av evolution står det att man ska fylla i server för mottagande e-post vilken server syftar dom på då? (använder hotmail)
<Markslap> Det är SMTP
<Markslap> Tror inte Hotmail har stöd för extern e-mailklient.
<Markslap> Hade inte det tidigare åtminstonde.
<Markslap> http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy&hl=sv&q=e-mail+client+hotmail&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=a76fd472016c52dc
<Markslap> Vad har du angett som POP3/IMAP-server?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Markslap> Oi
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<Umeaboy> Förutom du alltså.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Skywalk3r är vaken.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Markslap> Han frågade samma sak för några minuter sen.
<Skywalk3r> Halvt;)
<Markslap> Tror zChris är vaken också.
<zChris> yepp
<Umeaboy> Varför finns det ingen SVENSK offtopic-kanal för Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Om man vill ställa en offtopic-fråga till Svenska användare.
<Markslap> Det har vi
<Markslap> #ubuntu-se-offtopic :P
<Markslap> Fast det behöver man ju inte joina för det
<Markslap> Just nu är det dock inget Ubuntu-relaterat direkt.
<Markslap> Och om det bara gäller frågor ibland kan du ju fråga det här i också
<Skywalk3r> Markslap: Löste det=) Busenkelt.
<Markslap> Skywalk3r: Gött
<Markslap> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: inatt är du en riktig svikare när jag skulle visa dig något och allt :(
<johanbr> hmm... blir man tvungen att byta bort ubuntu om man vill ha gnome 3...
<johanbr> decisions, decisions...
<speakman> http://jsfiddle.net <3 <3 <3
<zChris> speakman, har du hittat några fler hål? :)
<Umeaboy> johanbr: Well, du kan ju alltid be Ubuntu-devsen göra ett media med gnome 3 i.
<Umeaboy> Typ Backports.
<speakman> zChris: jag har annat för mig, jag bara påvisade ett mer än önskvärt uppenbart.
<Umeaboy> Kan inte bestämma mig!!!!!!!
<zChris> speakman, va? "ett mer än önskvärt uppenbart" ? Nu förstod jag ingeting :D
<speakman> zChris: det var ett klassiskt generalfel. det myllrar säkert av fler om man orkar leta.
<zChris> speakman, Alrigt
<zChris> Skrev den iofs innan jag visste vad SQL injection var :)
<johanbr> Umeaboy: jo, det finns redan, men vill helst ha det "officiellt"
<speakman> zChris: om jag hittar ett till så lappar du bara det och säger återigen "nu är det inga fler kvar". När felet ligger på en helt annan nivå.
<zChris> speakman, jag sa så mest för att du ska leta buggar ;)
<Umeaboy> LG 60PK250N eller LG 60LD550N?
<speakman> zChris: det kan jag, om jag får fakturera för det? ;)
<zChris> speakmanl, hehe vill du bli debiterad ? :O ;)
<Umeaboy> johanbr: Du får det ju officiellt. För DIG.
<zChris> Närå men det är ju så här man lär sig säkerhet enligt mig. Man skapar nått sen hittar nån ett säkerhetshål man inte tänkt på osv
<Skywalk3r> Umeaboy: Ingen av dom
<speakman> zChris: problemet är att man aldrig blir fullärd. Och ska man göra seriösare projekt så duger det helt enkelt inte. Man kan sätta väldigt mycket på spel tyvärr.
<speakman> zChris: lära sig kan man göra genom att studera de fall som redan finns dokumenterade på nätet. Läs t.ex. om alla säkerhetshål som drabbat Wordpress.
<zChris> speakman, Fast nu var det mest för att lära sig php och mysql :) Så det var inget större projekt. Samt så blir det svårt att skapa framework om man tänker så där hela tiden ;)
<speakman> zChris: Ett verktyg som har flera abstraktionsnivåer med säkerhetsfunktioner på alla lager och med tusentals parallella utvecklare. Sätt det i relation till ett enmannapul. :)
<Umeaboy> Skywalk3r: Låt mig höra ditt argument.
<Umeaboy> Jag håller mig till LG eller Samsung så var snäll.
<speakman> zChris: man bör inte uppfinna hjulen i onödan - använd ett färdigt. Finns massor till PHP. Men helst något annat än PHP. :)
<zChris> speakman, ja, men jag tycker inte det ska hindra dig i att utveckla saker
<zChris> speakman, jag skapar hjulet för att lära mig hur det fungerar :)
<speakman> zChris: helt okej att man undersöker hur saker fungerar, naturligtvis. Men man bör känna till riskerna med att exponera sitt system.
<zChris> Notera dock att jag inte tycker illa om frameworks och att man inte ska använda dom
<Skywalk3r> Umeaboy: Håll dig till Samsung då, Jag har bytt min LG 60PK250N till en samsung.
<speakman> zChris: Man kan göra precis hur som helst egentligen. Bara man har i åtanke att man i princip aldrig kan täppa till alla luckor på egen hand. Ungefär. :)
<zChris> speakman, dock så kan man ju aldrig veta alla risker till 100% eller hur :)
<zChris> haha ja precis ^^
<speakman> zChris: nej men man kan undvika dem betydligt säkrare genom att lägga på skyddande abstraktionslager
<speakman> zChris: det är vad frameworks gör. Särskilt Django/Ruby on Rails :)
<speakman> (som aldrig ö.h.t. exponerar några filer t.ex.)
<zChris> speakman, ja det är något jag inte förstår och får läsa på om.
<speakman> +1
<zChris> inte förstår till fullo iaf
<zChris> RoR = Ruby + Framwork ?
<zChris> Frame*
<speakman> ett framework skrivet i ruby
<speakman> django är skrivet i python
<zChris> Alright :)
<speakman> Umeaboy: en polare köpte en 60" Sony-TV som han skulle ha som kombinerad TV och PC-monitor. Men oj vad det laggar.. :/
<zChris> Fast jag vet inte om RoR eller Django fanns när jag skrev mitt community
<speakman> Kanske inte precis de, men likväl frameworks ;)
<speakman> Men hur som helst - det är inget fel att prova sig fram!
<zChris> :)
<zChris> Tänkte sätta upp en Amiga miljö nu och försöka mig på att hjälpa till och utveckla jAmiga
<zChris> Mest för att lära mig C och Java ännu mer
<Umeaboy> speakman: Well, jag tänkte inte ha den som det.
<zChris> dagon_, andoird appen får läggas på is för tillfället :)
<Skywalk3r> Någon som vet inställningar för "Send mail" är i Evolution får bara inkommande att funka, använder "hotmail-live".
<Philip5> du får nog sätta din internetleverantörs mailserver för att skicka
<Philip5> fast det ska visst gå att köra med deras för utgående också
<Philip5> om de inte ändrat det
<speakman> Skywalk3r: http://tinyurl.com/23ljtgs
<zChris> speakman, har du programmerat lågnivåspråk?
<Skywalk3r> Nä men så där ja Fixat, Jag hade gjort rätt glömt S: före MTP :P "trött"
<speakman> zChris: beror nog rätt mycket på vad man läser in i ordet lågnivåspråk
<zChris> speakman, det jag menar är då assembler :P kanske skulle sagt det
<speakman> zChris: men lite assembler har det blivit. Främst på Intel 8051 MCU
<zChris> ah läckert
<zChris> pratar med en som håller på med en vidarutveckling av 68k processorn :)
<zChris> NatAMI heter projektet, riktigt läckert
<Umeaboy> speakman: Vilken TV har bäst CPU idag?
<Skywalk3r> Är det transmission som gäller som Torrent klient i ubuntu?
<zChris> transmission duger bra om du frågar mig
<speakman> Umeaboy: no idea, kör fortfarande en 32" trinitron platt-tv
<speakman> tjock-tv even
<zChris> gillar deras ikon också :)
<Umeaboy> Jag med. So what?
<Umeaboy> speakman: ^^
<Umeaboy> What's your point?
<Skywalk3r> zChris: Okej:)
<Skywalk3r> Hur installerar jag flash player för Chrome 64 bit?
<Skywalk3r> är den fortfarande i beta stadie adobes?
<Umeaboy> Skywalk3r: Tror det.
<Umeaboy> Skywalk3r: http://tinyurl.com/4exv6xl
<Umeaboy> You're welcome!!!!!!
<zChris> din gris
<zChris> :P
<Umeaboy> Whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?
<Umeaboy> Om jag inte missminner mig så ska man kunna ändra miljövariablerna i Winblows 7 så att man kan använda Bash i cmd.
<Umeaboy> Visste borde man bara behöva lägga till ett värde där?
<Umeaboy> Visst
<zChris> ja
<zChris> om du vill att man ska hitta bash i cmd
<speakman> Man har någon sorts etablera missuppfattning kring att freenode borde spira i de mer internationella kanalerna ungefär den här tiden. Men det är fan stendött överallt.
<speakman> 21:52 i New York nu liksom
<zChris> speakman, kanske finns en speciell us kanal ?
<Umeaboy> Vilken process börjar man ladda ett Linux-system med?
<Umeaboy> init?
<Umeaboy> Läser i Bash-guiden för att skriva ett skript.
<johanbr> ja
<Skywalk3r> Umeaboy: Tack. Jag Sökte innan men jag hitta inte jag som var sämst;)
<Umeaboy> Skywalk3r: No worries.
<Umeaboy> Du får bjuda igen.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Skywalk3r> Hur skapar jag en mapp i Chrome mappen. Det går inte.
<speakman> Umeaboy: men kör man initrd eller initramfs så körs även andra binärer innan dess. Men dessa lämnar alltid över till /sbin/init förr eller senare.
<Umeaboy> johanbr: För mig som inte vet hur det ser ut i text-läge när man bootar, hur ser det ut?
<zChris> Skywalk3r, tror du måste vara sudo
<Umeaboy> Ända från början alltså.
<johanbr> Umeaboy: ser ut och ser ut, det varierar ju med distro
<Umeaboy> speakman: Hur ser det ut i en TV då? Den har ju Linux i sig.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte skriva ett Bypass-skript.
<Umeaboy> Typ som om man tar ett jättekliv över en stor spricka när man är ute & går på vägen för att komma vidare på promenaden.
<Umeaboy> Mer säger jag inte. ;)
<speakman> Umeaboy: det beror nog väääldigt mycket på vilken TV
<speakman> Umeaboy: bara för att den innehåller Linux behöver det betyda något
<Umeaboy> speakman: Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
<zChris> Varför började man använda Linux kärnan istället för BSD kärnan ?
<zChris> Är inte båda Unix kloner?
<Umeaboy> zChris: Använd gärna www.kernel.org för att läsa.
<Umeaboy> Deras FAQ-sida.
<Umeaboy> Det borde stå där.
<Umeaboy> http://www.kernel.org/faq/#howdoesitwork
<zChris> hittar inget om bsd där
<speakman> Unix är mycket mer än kärnan
<speakman> BSD och Linux är väsenskiljda när det kommer till kärnan
<zChris> väsenskiljda?
<speakman> dessutom har jag ett svagt minne av att BSD inte var så fritt då när Linus skrev Linux
<Umeaboy> speakman: Hur förklarar man visuellt för en icke-vetande vad Unix är?
<speakman> väsenskilda even
<zChris> Var ett nytt ord för mig :)
<Umeaboy> En complete newbie alltså.
<speakman> Umeaboy: det är apelsinen om linux är en kärna
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<zChris> Umeaboy, menar du att jag är en Complete newbie? :(
<speakman> Linux bygger dessutom på Minix
<speakman> Det gör inte BSD
<Umeaboy> zChris: Did I say that?
<Umeaboy> You föööl!
<zChris> känndes som det :'(
<speakman> Ingen html-expert här?
<zChris> men det kan ju  vara förståerligt om det är som speakman säger att den inte var lika fritt
<zChris> speakman, html xhtml? css?
<Umeaboy> speakman: Har varit det en gång i tiden.
<Umeaboy> Gick webbdesign på Gymnaiset.
<Umeaboy> Har tappat mycket.
<zChris> *fnitter*
<Umeaboy> Now whö's läffinG?
 * Umeaboy klev just sönder en gitarr.
<zChris> well im laughing now
<speakman> Meta: What is your opinion of 386BSD?
<speakman> Linus: Actually, I have never even checked 386BSD out; when I started on Linux it wast available (although Bill Jolitz series on it in Dr. Dobbs Journal had started and were interesting), and when 386BSD finally came out, Linux was already in a state where it was so usable that I never really thought about switching. If 386BSD had been available when I started on Linux, Linux would probably never had happened.
<speakman> Meta: What is your opinion of 386BSD?
<speakman> Linus: Actually, I have never even checked 386BSD out; when I started on Linux it wast available (although Bill Jolitz series on it in Dr. Dobbs Journal had started and were interesting), and when 386BSD finally came out, Linux was already in a state where it was so usable that I never really thought about switching. If 386BSD had been available when I started on Linux, Linux would probably never had happened.
<speakman> http://gondwanaland.com/meta/history/interview.html
<zChris> hehe  ja jag såg
<zChris> ;)
<speakman> dubbelfelklister
 * Umeaboy går runt & tittar efter Kaaaaato
<zChris> Men det jag undrar mest är varför Linux tog fart och inte BSD, kan det vara att den kom först till PCn  som Unixklon?
<speakman> zChris: läs The Cathedral and the Bazaar. Där analyzerar Eric S Raymond varför Linux blev en sån framgångssaga.
<Umeaboy> Han gömmer sig någonstans........, men VAR?
<zChris> speakman, du har ingen lust på en kort summering ? Kotentan lixom :)
<speakman> zChris: http://catb.org/~esr/writings/homesteading/
 * Umeaboy hittade Kato
<speakman> Umeaboy: under mattan?
<zChris> speakman, ouch
<Umeaboy> speakman: Nope. Han gömde sig i ett annat röööm i en vas.
<speakman> http://home.swipnet.se/swi/KatB-se.html
<speakman> vaaaas
<zChris> Översätter du fortfarande Umeaboy?
<zChris> speakman, tack!
<Umeaboy> zChris: Nöt at the möment no.
<zChris> I ce
<Umeaboy> How cöme?
<zChris> Vadå?
<zChris> speakman, behövde du något råd om html ?
<speakman> mmm
<zChris> Släng ut frågan så får vi se om det finns några experter här
<speakman> klurar på att bygga ett "console-fönster" ungefär
<zChris> go on...
<Skywalk3r> Får inget tjing om det här. Ska skapa en ny mapp i Chrome mappen. Men måste antagligen vara adminstratör. Hur gör jag?
<zChris> Skywalk3r, då använder du sudo <commando>
<zChris> utan <>
<zChris> sudo tror jag står för "super user do"
<speakman> Vet inte riktigt hur jag lägger till nya "items" i ett console-fönster. Och försäkrar att itemen längst ner alltid är synlig
<speakman> tänk som ett litet chattfönster ungefär
<speakman> overflow-y borde vara användbart
<zChris> speakman, CSS har ju Z också
<zChris> så det borde väll lösa alltid synligt?
<zChris> eller tänkte du att det kanske kommer in items som hamnar utanför och inte syns?
<speakman> nej men den måste scrolla längst ner för varje ny item som läggs in
<zChris> http://radio.javaranch.com/pascarello/2005/12/14/1134573598403.html
<zChris> Kanske kan vara nått?
<Umeaboy> Är det någon av er som känner till ett program att extrahera firmware med till ett annat ställe?
<Umeaboy> Om man till exempelvis har tillträde till saken via SSH.
<Umeaboy> Eller hur man nu går till väga.
<Umeaboy> Har googleat lite, men verkar mest vara till telefoner.
<zChris> du bör kanske identifiera vad för sak du ska ha firmwaren ifrån
<Umeaboy> zChris: Ja, LG-TV:n.
<Umeaboy> För att mickla med.
<Umeaboy> Så att man inte förstör original-firmware.
<zChris> http://www.lg-hack.info/cgi-bin/sn_forumr.cgi?cid=2675&fid=2679&tid=2767
<speakman> Umeaboy: extrahera firmware?
<speakman> ah, läser ur...
<speakman> dd if=/dev/mtdX of=/tmp/firmware-backup
<speakman> men allt är väldigt produktberoende.
<Umeaboy> Right.
<zChris> eller jag menar http://tinyurl.com/4a38q5k Umeaboy :))
<Umeaboy> Det kommandot kan jag, men visste inte att man kunde göra det med extrahering.
<zChris> den där siten är ju till för lg produkter tydligen
<Umeaboy> zChris: Din gris!!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<speakman> Umeaboy: problemet är nog itne så mycket att läsa ur firmwaren som att läsa tillbaka den vid behov
 * Umeaboy skrattar högt.
<zChris> Umeaboy: :D
<Umeaboy> Oink oink!
<zChris> Någon av er som har bootat från en cd på en amiga 4k?
<Umeaboy> zChris: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Det verkar som att alla LG-TV:ar har samma firmware.
<zChris> gött e
<Umeaboy> Det är bra va?
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<zChris> göt !
<Barre> morrn morrn
<antii> m000
<larsemil> morrn
<haffe> Hurdurr.
<larsemil> Tips! Hans-Erik Dyvik Husbys Cornelis Tolkningar
<larsemil> http://open.spotify.com/album/40VjmsuFnYb3zK2mZH5rtb
<cHarNe2> morrn alla glada!
<haffe> Jag känner mig exkluderad :)
<Barre> haha
<antii> Fan vad awsum Snesoid är!!
<cHarNe2> haffe: det är ju ljust ute när man vaknar, går ju knappt att inte vara glad då :P
 * larsemil gör ett nytt försök med 2.3
<haffe> cHarNe2: Det är ljust när en går hem också.
<cHarNe2> haffe: ännu bättre jue :P
<haffe> I sanning.
<kodein> när man börjar gå hem, jovars, men inte när man kommer närmre hemmet
<haffe> Har du hört talas om velocipeden?
<kodein> jadå
<kodein> det börjar faktiskt bli dags att ta den ur förrådet snart
<kodein> ska nog försöka finna tid att gå igenom den lite i helgen
<cHarNe2> underar om det bara var jag googlade upp Velocipe? ;)
<spixx> :D?
<kodein> vi har väl alla höghjulingar?
<Coffe> har idag 3 nät  192.168. 17 , 19, 27  , C-nät, men det börjar ta slut på ipadresser i 17, så hur rekomenderar ni att göra ?
<realubot> Aftonbladet meddelar: TV-spel farligare än kokain: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/spela/article12742427.ab
<kodein> efter att jag köpte minecraft kan jag vara böjd att hålla med.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: skapa ett till?
<realubot> kodein = kokain?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: skapa ett tillräckligt stort och flytta .17.0/24 dit?
<kodein> kokain har jag inte köpt, åtminstone inte sedan jag började med minecraft ;)
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  flytta biten är de svåra
<cHarNe2> Coffe: jo, precis :S vad är det som sitter på nätet då?
<Coffe> cHarNe2, hela vårat productions system :)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: aj fan, det blir jobbigt :(
<cHarNe2> Coffe: men kan du inte bara göra 7.0/24 till 7.0/25? borde inte bli lika mycket jobb
<Coffe> cHarNe2, de kanske kan gå. hur många ip får man då ?
<cHarNe2> 512
<cHarNe2> kommer gå från 17.0 till 18.256, borde funka?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: http://www.netdummy.net/cidr.html
 * cHarNe2 möte :P
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  tack,  frågan är om man ska gå på ett större direkt
<Coffe>  /25 ger btw 128 :P så jag gissar du menar /23
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag har en utmaning till er.
<haffe> Jag behöver flasha bioset på en maskin. De tillhandahåller bara en massa jäkla windowsbinärer.
<jthm> freedos?
<jthm> inte som lenovos som ar bootbara images?
<haffe> Det är en fujitsu siemens.
<haffe> Screw it.
<haffe> Nu gör jag på det enkla sättet.
<haffe> Drar in windows 7 på en USbsticka.
<haffe> Drar ned deras liveupdateprogram.
<kodein> installera inte språkpaket och sen SP1, bara
<haffe> Hmmm?
<kodein> http://www.liu.se/insidan/it/driftinfo?l=sv <-- näst sista punkten ner
<amelia> kodein: kör ni polololopoly?
<kodein> amelia: jao
 * amelia slipper det nuförtiden <3
<kodein> popoopitopptopp
 * kodein jobbar inte med det, själv, men folk i kontorsrummet bredvid gör
<amelia> jag jobbade inte så mycket med det, hade mest beredskap på det.
<haffe> kodein: Vanlig microsoftkvalité?
<kodein> säkerligen
<haffe> Ringalinga ringa
<kodein> haderian haderej
<jthm> mm snoddas
<haffe> kodein: Vad säger du om en man som dyrkar Ayn Rand som numera arbetar för staten?
<kodein> haffe: är det inte vad som kallas för skenhelighet?
<haffe> kodein: Jag känner till minst två sådana personer.
<kodein> hur förklarar de detta avsteg från den livsfilosofi de när?
<haffe> kodein: Har du inte sett när Ayn Rand ska motivera sin rökning?
<kodein> nä
<haffe> "The official justification for making smoking a moral obligation was a sentence in Atlas where the heroine refers to a lit cigarette as symbolizing a fire in the mind, the fire of creative ideas. (One would think that simply holding up a lit match could do just as readily for this symbolic function.) One suspects that the actual reason, as in so many other parts of Randian theory, from Rachmaninoff to Victor Hugo to tap dancing, was that Rand simply 
<kodein> was that Rand simply
<haffe> Precis.
<haffe> Det är väl kontentan.
<kodein> så meningen slutade där?
<haffe> Va?
<spixx> huh?
<haffe> Rand simply liked smoking and had the need to cast about for a philosophical system that would make her personal whims not only moral but also a moral obligation incumbent upon everyone who desires to be rational.
<kodein> bra, nu fick jag se resten av citatet
<haffe> Ok.
<kodein> men visst, skriver man nån sorts hipsterbibel ska man ju se till att man får sina egna laster godkända enligt den
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Orka bry sig.
<haffe> Det enda jag hoppas är att de människornas huvuden exploderar när de inser självmotsägelserna.
<kodein> du hoppas nog på för mycket
<haffe> Ja.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: yes, menade /23 ;)
<haffe> Jag tror det är bättre att hoppas på att jag inte avlider av att få härden från någon av verken i fukushima nedfallen i huvudet.
<haffe> Dansa dansa.
<realubot> Oj, ny design på svd.se. :D
<realubot> Det var skillnad mot förr.
<realubot> Spontan reaktion... rörigare än innan.
<cHarNe2> realubot: tycker att den var 'clean', dock förstår jag mig inte på varför annonses i top följer med ?
<Barre> OpenNMS, Icinga, Zabbix eller något annat?
<cHarNe2> Barre: var är det för nått?
<Barre> övervakningapplikationer
<Barre> för typ, nätverk
<haffe> Nejhej.
<haffe> Tydligen kan man inte installera windows på en usbsticka.
<haffe> ALlt för att göra livet svårt.
<lilleman> detta e sjukt..jag har en mapp som är öppen för alla att skapa redigera & ta bort filer i men jag kan inte lägga in en filjävel i mappen=?
<jthm> felmeddelande?
<lilleman> 550 access denied
<jthm> s? det ?r via http?
<jthm> ftp?
<lilleman> sen laggar servern ihop
<lilleman> SJUKT
<lilleman> jthm: ja
<lilleman> ska skicka över en fil på 1.5gig till servern via ftp men det funkar inte så jag kör via WinSCP & då laggar det apa samt att jag bara kanköra i 2Mbit...(LAN)
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  vad tror du om att ändra ? så den ligger på /22 å kör 16,17,18 ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: alltså det blir jag bara mer adresser, jag är inget nättekniker men det borde ju funka?
<larsemil> lilleman: access denied är ju för att du har fel rättigheter på mappen för att få ladda upp med den användaren du ansluter med via ftp(ftpusern)
<lilleman> larsemil1_: jo det hajjar jag men jag har samma anv och pw som jag har på inlogg till server
<larsemil> men ftp daemonen som sparar filerna är väl oftast ftpuser eller något sådant istället för linuxusername
<ePax> 0_o
<jthm> funkar inte rsync win->lin?
<cHarNe2> jthm: vad kör du på win-maskinen
<cHarNe2> ?
<jthm> tankte f?r lilleman
<jthm> kanske inget vinst m a p hastighet
<lilleman> jthm:  vad menar du?
<jthm> lite off-topic - funderade p? rsync i st for ftp
<lilleman> ok
<pokebear> larsemil1_: är du här? :>
<larsemil> pokebear: ja
<pokebear> Det var väl du som nämnde att om jag ville starta en terminal med weechat när datorn startar så skulle jag köra gnome-terminal -x screen -U weechat-curses ? Weechat skulle fortfarande köras när jag stängde ner terminalfönstret, right? :)
<larsemil> yesbox
<pokebear> För jag stängde ner fönstret igår och när jag försökte starta weechat så stod det att det redan var igång. Jag sökte efter "jobs" men hittade inte något och visste inte hur jag fick fram weechat igen.
<larsemil> screen -r i terminalen
<larsemil> läs på lite om screen
<pokebear> Doh! :P
<pokebear> Jag gjorde det igår, jag prövade massor av grejer
<pokebear> Utom den rätta i guess.
<larsemil> fast du vill nog skriva -rU
<ePax> 0_o
<pokebear> Galet svårt att lära sig när det finns så oändligt mycket att lära sig. :\ Man vet itne riktigt vart man ska börja!
<larsemil> jo jag vet.
<larsemil> jag har kört ett tag så det börjar sitta. :)
<pokebear> Mmh. Ska studera en kurs i sommar "Praktisk linux" som lär en grunderna :P Samt "Mediaprogrammering i Python för nybörjare" :P  Kanske lär mig lite mer då
<pokebear> Om jag nu orkar studera under det lilla sommarlov man har .. Är skapligt trött på plugg.
<larsemil> python <3
<pokebear> Har läst lite om Python och prövat lite olika grundkommandon. Verkar ju vara rätt nybörjarvänligt faktiskt, även om man kanske inte förstår alla begrepp på en gång. :P
<andol> pokebear: Tja, låter ju som rätt behagliga sommarkurser.
<pokebear> Jo, de är på halvtid båda två så det blir kanske inte mycket att göra, men när man studerar heltid annars så tar det kanske emot lite extra under sommaren. Fast jag vill bojkotta Windows, så det finns kanske inga andra val ;)
 * andol är i alla fall helnöjd med att han läste sommarkursen "Grundläggande systemadministration" under sin i övrigt inte helt framgångsrika studietid :)
<kodein> vad mer behöver man?
<kodein> lysatormedlemskap, iofs
<pokebear> Studietid på universitet/högskola? ;) Hur kasst gick det där första året för dig? :-P
<kodein> fast andol läste väl till lärare ett tag?
<andol> Jupp
<pokebear> Jag har bara 15 hp och jag är inne på min andra termin nu. Failade ännu en tenta precis på gränsen till Godkänd. Det är lite störigt!
<pokebear> Känner mig inte så jävla bra alltså, hö hö.
<andol> pokebear: Tja, låter ju fortfarande som om det är räddningsbart.
<kodein> jag tog 18 gamla poäng mitt första år :)
<pokebear> Sitter med en hem-omtenta nu, två frågor kvar: Beskriv Kvalitativ textanalys och kritisk diskursanalys. Woop! väntar även på resultatet från en omtenta i strategisk kommunikation, som jag var 1p från att klara på första tentan.
<pokebear> Sugit sånt :P
<pokebear> Salstentor är så intetsägande.
<larsemil> det beror på.
<HeMan> 1800 MB/s med fyra klienter!
<HeMan> tills minnet är fullt så den börjar synka ner datat på disk
<larsemil> HeMan: börjar likna något! :)
<HeMan> dvs NFS-prestanda
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, skrivprestanda?
<HeMan> andol: jepp!
<andol> Tja, om du skippar att faktiskt spara ner till disk så slipper du ju den flaskhalsen?
 * andol kom osökt att tänka på http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/
<kodein> andol: det där påminner väldigt mycket om våran backupplösning
<cHarNe2> pokebear: kör du bash?
<HeMan> andol: ca 750 MB/s när den synkar mot disk
<cHarNe2> pokebear: kör du putty eller macosx för att skapa anslutningen?
<Barre> HeMan: OpenNMS, Icinga, Zabbix eller något annat?
<HeMan> Barre: för övervakning?
<HeMan> Barre: jag har bara kört nagios och munin
<HeMan> Barre: har tittat på Zabbix men aldrig fått tummen ur att göra nått med det
<cHarNe2> andol: hahaha den var kul :P
<Barre> HeMan: ok, Icinga är ju en fork av nagios, och munin har jag kört...
<HeMan> andol: storfräsarna i web-världen anser att disk är backup och arkivering, i övrigt ska allt ligga i minnet
<cHarNe2> jag kör munin, funkar hur enkelt som helst
<kodein> jag börjar tycka att allt ska ligga i die-cache
<Coffe> Dell-2150-Color-Printer-1.0-1.i686.rpm is for architecture i386  lol
<HeMan> kodein: Itanium FTW!
<amelia> oj vad det tjattrades här idag då. :)
<kodein> fast celeron var ju först med die-cache
<Barre> amelia!
<amelia> hej Barre!
<HeMan> kodein: 54 MB cache!
<kodein> jo, det är ju åt rätt håll
<kodein> nästa steg är att det inte är L2 utan L1
<HeMan> vi har en maskin med 48 cores och 512 GB ram nu...
<HeMan> x86, inte Power eller nått annat
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, x86_64
<kodein> så inte itanium, alltså?
<HeMan> inte den
<HeMan> var länge sedan vi sålde Itanium senast...
<kodein> annars så hade ju redan altix 3000 såna specs :)
<HeMan> jo men inte så många sådana maskiner i Sverige
<kodein> njaej, men jag har fått klapa en :)
<pokebear> cHarNe2: woot? :)
<HeMan> vi ska offerera en bunt sådana
<kodein> slår vi igång fler uniboards på vår E20K så närmar vi väl oss i antal cores och ram, också. :)
<kodein> nu är det ju bara 24 cores och ~100G ram
<amelia> vi har en helt ny itanium-burk här. kom i för någon vecka sedan. :)
<bamsefar> Vi har en fruktkorg med 64 kärnor här!
<HeMan> HP-UX antar jag?
<larsemil> bamsefar: 0/
<kodein> har du räknat dem?
<cHarNe2> pokebear: gallande screen
<bamsefar> hej larsemil
<pokebear> cHarNe2: Aha, nej jag vet ej vad jag kör riktigt :-)
<pokebear> Nu har jag problem med att skriva ut. Jag har installerat skrivaren, jag väljer skrivaren i listan för skrivare men inget händer när jag trycker på print. Samsung 1660
<larsemil> hej bamsefar
<pokebear> Mycket konstigt.. När jag testade skriva ut en testsida står det "Skriver ut som jobb 6". Det vill säga att mina jobb står i kö, men jag hittar inget sätt att reseta. Störigt!
<kodein> cancel(1)?
<cHarNe2> pokebear: skriver du ut med 'lp'?
<pokebear> Skriver ut med ctrl + p, är inte i en terminal
<cHarNe2> pokebear: ok, då vet jag inte
<kodein> öppna en, skriv lpstat, sedan cancel <id>
<pokebear> inget kommer upp under lpstat
<pokebear> Eller
<pokebear> Jo, det kom upp något i hörnet vid klockan :-)
<pokebear> Ingenting där i dock
<kodein> då är de väl utskriftade?
<jthm> lpq?
<pokebear> "Dokumentets utskriftsstatus (mina jobb)" står det. Finns inget där, det fanns dock 10 väntande jobb innan. Min skrivare ligger på en server vid namn "Localhost", är de så det skall vara?
<pokebear> "Samsung är klar. Inga objekt" vid lpq
<pokebear> Hm
<pokebear> Det står att de har skrivits ut, men det har dom inte. Försöker installera om
<jthm> snarare studer /var/cups/error_log
<jthm> studera
<jthm> installera om uttryck f?r magiskt tankande
 * Barre har precis blivigt anklagad för att vara en kverulant, känns sådär...
 * cHarNe2 måste googla igen..
<larsemil> bamsefar: läget då?
<bamsefar> Finfint
<larsemil> härligt.
<larsemil> jag borde ta mig till sthlm snart och hämta lite ciscoprylar
<larsemil> men har så sjukt mycket jobb
<cHarNe2> larsemil: jobbigt.. vart är lokaliserad då?
<spacebug-> om jag sparar undan min /home (krypterad med ecryptfs), installerar om systemet och sen vill komma åt datan där i kan jag inte göra det på nått smidigt sätt? jag försöker skicka med ecryptfs_sig och andra saker med -o till mount men den vägrar ta just ecryptfs_sig
<larsemil> cHarNe2: dalarna! egen företagare ju
<Barre> spacebug-: du monterar ju den kryptarade hemkatalogen med ecryptfs-mount-private , eller vad menar du?
<spacebug-> men kan jag göra det med annan user?
<Barre> jag har för mig att jag skrev en blogg-post om ett förorat lösen med krypterad hemkatalog. som tur var sparade jag undan passphrase vid installationen, häng kvar spacebug- skall ajg kolla om jag hittar det..
<spacebug-> ok
<Barre> spacebug-: http://gargamel.nu/2009/05/forlorat-losen-krypterad-hemkatalog/
<spacebug-> jag har alltså både passphrase och min /home/.ecryptfs katalog kvar.. och detta är bara en testburk så det är mer en hypotetisk fråga
<Barre> då förstår jag inte.
<spacebug-> om ingen är inloggad på systemet, jag ssh:ar in och som root kopierar hela /home till en backupdisk. Sen installerar ett nytt system. Sen efter några månader vill jg komma åt en fil från min gamla /home ..då måste jag ju kunna decryptera den utan att behöva flytta tillbaka hela /home å grejja ..eller?
<larsemil> Barre: har du fått igång hela dit hemnät nu så du är lycklig?
<cHarNe2> så, då var det klart med semester :D  28,29,30,31 :D
<Markslap> Semester 28-31 mars låter ju tradigt.
<Markslap> ;)
<ePax> Heter inte det "Helg" :)
<ePax> Hela 2 dagar semester :D
<larsemil>   undrar om ff 4 blir en riktig hit.
<larsemil> man kan ju hoppas
<cHarNe2> har kört chrome länge nu, tror att jag klarar mig utan mer firefix
<larsemil> jag kör också chrome. men hoppas ändå det blir en hit
<Philip5> olja: ser att du är här och styr upp saker idag igen ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5
<Philip5> blir snart galen på comhem som aldrig verkar kunna få ordning på mitt nät. inne på dag 3 med strul och ingen eller dålig uppkoppling
<amelia> usch, hemskt!
<Philip5> att ringa och klaga är som att klaga på klagomuren
<amelia> alltså din tur nu..
<amelia> först var det Barre, sen HeMan och nu du..
<Philip5> tydligen
<Philip5> comhem för de också?
<amelia> undrar vilket helvete som kommer drabba mig.
<amelia> bbb tror jag..
<amelia> fast ska inte svära på det.
<Philip5> du är väl alltid förskonad från helveten???
<amelia> inte direkt.
<Philip5> trodde du bara blinkade åt olyckan och skakade av dig helveten och gick vidare
 * Philip5 vill ha en stor fet snabb SSD
<Philip5> tar längre tid för mig att packa upp paket för en chroot med pbuilder för att bygga blender än själva byggandet
<HeMan> Philip5: sorry, man var tvungen att lämna över dålig-anslutnings-token och då var du den första som dök upp
<Philip5> HeMan: jaha, jamen då får du köpa en fet snabb SSD åt mig som straff
<HeMan> Philip5: jag stoppar den i laptopen du ville ha, ok?
<Philip5> tänkte annars att vi kunde ta den som kompromiss eftersom du inte vill ge mig en laptop men jag ville så kan ju mellanvägen vara en SSD
<Philip5> win-win för båda liksom ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: jag är villig att kompromissa, det blir både en laptop och en SSD, men jag förvarar dom hos mig
<HeMan> Philip5: bra va?
<Philip5> så då ska jag flytta in hos dig för att använda dem? då igår det mat och logi också.... det är nästan lite för snällt
<HeMan> Philip5: det är bara att titta på bilden du skickade tidigare och tänka dit en Naken-Janne-mössa och sen fundera hur snällt det egentligen är... :)
<Philip5> hehe, sant
<Philip5> jag offrar mig då ju egentligen
<Philip5> HeMan: så vad är det för lappis och ssd vi ska få då?
<HeMan> Philip5: en Dell XPS 15 L502x och en 80 GB intel-disk
<HeMan> Philip5: så disken blir inte så fet
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> hur ska jag få plats med allt mitt grejs för min ppa på den?!?!?
<Philip5> hur tänkte du där?
<HeMan> Philip5: en bunt 15krpm sas-diskar kanske?
<Philip5> kanske. det är ju väldigt viktigt att man har blixtsnabb åtkomst till såsen för alla paketen ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: då får vi väl köra på maskinen med 512 GB ram och 48 cores
<HeMan> Philip5: har du med än en halv terra källkod?
<Philip5> minst
<Philip5> nä efter kaffet nu ska jag ringa och bråka med comhem igen. ska kräva att få prata med en sådan där "tekniker". prata med kundtjänst är som att prata med en vägg. vi jobbar på det, så ska det inte vara, det är tråkigt.... inget konkret
<Philip5> det kändes ju verkligen tröstande med comhems support... vi vet inte riktigt vad som är fel och inte heller hur lång tid det kan tänkas ta att åtgärda. vi jobbar på så gott vi kan...
<Philip5> inte vad man vill höra efter 3 dagar utan uppkoppling. på frågan om det kanske kommer ta 3 dagar till eller mer får man inte heller svar på. givetvis från någon på kundtjänst som inte får koppla vidare till någon tekniker som kan ge något sorts mer ingående svar
<Philip5> snacka om att sitta i sjön och bara gilla läget som comhemkund
<Philip5> :@
<realubot> Christoffer: Annonsen följer ju med för att du ska se den alltid. :S
<realubot> cHarNe2:
<realubot> Christoffer: Sorry. Fel.
<Philip5> dagon_: ska du hålla på och gömma dig hela kvällen ikväll också??
<realubot> Philip5: Det verkar som om maxjezy och dagon_ är rädda för dig. Är det din kompilarot som skrämmer?
<realubot> *kompilator
<realubot> Dom är rädda för att bli nermalda till binärkod.
<spixx_> snacka om att jag har pissiga nerver :P
<andol> spixx_: Vadårå?
<spixx_> Jobbar ;)
<spixx_> har 54 timmar denna vecka :p
<spixx_> hittills :(
<Philip5> måste vara det
<spixx_> hmz, Philip5 kompilerar du alla dina program :D?
<Philip5> spixx_: nej men vissa som jag vill ha nyare eller annorlunda
<craz^> Hej, en snabb fråga. Jag installerade minimal-versionen och nu saknar jag lite meny-val inne i X som min guide vill jag ska köra. Tex System>Administration>Software Sources och System>Administration>Login Screen. Kan jag fixa till det i efterhand på nåt sätt?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> bra författare av pappersböcker?
<xyzp> Edgar Allan Poe  fick jag tipps om på ett forum, nån som läst han?
<amelia> han har skrivit min favoritdikt, men annars har jag inte läst något av honom än.
<Philip5> har inte alla det? det är ju en klassisk författare som nästan alla borde ha läst något av
<Philip5> får man väl göra på svenskan i skolan
<Philip5> även om han inte är svensk
<Philip5> amelia: fick inte ni läsa poe i skolan?
<amelia> Philip5: jo, dikter. men inga av hans noveller eller något större.
<Philip5> The Black Cat som han skrivit är en sådan där kortnovell som man brukade få läsa på engleskan
<amelia> Philip5: tror jag iaf, kan iofs ha läst dem för mig själv också.
<amelia> kommer inte riktigt ihåg vad vi läste i skolan, i 9 fall av 10 hade jag redan läst det så fick läsa något annat istället.
<Philip5> amelia: är det a dream eller raven som är din favvodikt kanske?
<amelia> Philip5: nop
<amelia> Philip5: Annabel Lee
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> xyzp: är det skräckförfattare just som du skulle läsa eller bara ändå?
<Philip5> gillar man poe så är väl nästa steg h p lovecraft :)
<amelia> lovecraft är grym, läser han nu
<xyzp> Philip5, ok nu fick man lite tipps av dig å amelia, tack :)
<amelia> annars måste man ju ha läst minst 1/3 av alla stephen kings böcker så där har du kanske att göra. :)
<amelia> min rekommendation är att börja från början, läsa i kronologisk ordning och sluta när de börjar bli dåliga, de blir inte bättre. :P
<zChris> The Dark Tower är ett måste om man gillar Stephen king
<amelia> Jag säger bara Carrie, Cujo, Det, Pestens tid och Köplust. resten är inte så viktiga. :)
<Philip5> amelia: du menar meda andra ord att hans tidiga verk var de som var bra ;)
<zChris> skojar du amelia
<amelia> Philip5: precis
<zChris> The Dark Tower serien är hans största verk!
<amelia> jag gillade inte dem.
<zChris> amelia, knääääpp
<amelia> favoriten är ju lätt Köplust, den är grym
<zChris> Den har jag inte läst
<zChris> får väll plocka upp den då
 * amelia är stolt ägare till en samling på 35 stephen king-böcker
<amelia> inkl richard backman då..
<amelia> eller om det är bachman
 * Philip5 sålde en 20 stephen king-böcker på blocket för något år sedan
<zChris> Försökte mig på pestens tid men tyckte den var rätt seg
<zChris> amelia, har du dragens diamant eller vad den hette?
<zChris> drakens*
<amelia> det har jag nog inte..
<zChris> Drakens ögon heter den
<amelia> ah, den har jag
<roosa> Drakens ögon är bra
<zChris> yeah gilalr den med
<amelia> jag gillade inte den så värst.
<roosa> jo, jag har läst den flera gånger
<amelia> fast king är alltid kul att läsa, han skriver så vackert.
<roosa> Läste sista delen i Svarta Tornet förra veckan
<xyzp> dax att göra matlådan till i morgon nu, adjö
<amelia> jag har en riktigt jobbig hög med böcker som väntar... Platons sex böcker.
<Philip5> amelia: har man inte läst dem innan man fyller 18? ;)
<amelia> Philip5: jag tror inte det är så normalt att ha gjort det nej. :P
<roosa> jag ska försöka göra en databas i mysql från en excelfil, hittade en guide som tyckte jag skulle köra update/upgrade först o installera senaste mysql, så nu sitter jag o biter på naglarna medan det far förbi massa text i terminalen och undrar om min server kommer att funka sen :/
<Philip5> hehe, inte jag heller. har bara läst hans Staten
<amelia> jag ser fram emot sommaren, när man bara orkar ligga på balkongen och läsa. :D
<amelia> nu sover jag ju på nätterna så har försvunnit massvis med lästid. :(
<roosa> sova på nätterna?!
<roosa> skojar bara, håller på o försöker lära mig att använda nätterna till att sova själv
<amelia> ja, det är inte lätt det där..
<amelia> yay! 4 timmar och 45 minuters batteritid.. det gamla tyckte 1 timme och 40 min i bästa fall, men oftast mindre.
<zChris> roosa, vad tyckte du då?
<roosa> om tornet? det var ju ett lustigt slut
<zChris> hehe ja det kan man säga :P
<zChris> Kunde varit ett bättre slut, men det var okey imo
<roosa> pratar ni bara böcker här nu eller kan man fråga om saker?
<zChris> du frågade just en sak :P
<roosa> :P
<roosa> jag vet inte om jag gör saker i rätt ordning
<roosa> mysql: måste jag först skapa en db och en table innan jag försöker med detta?: LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE ‘C:\\temp\\yourfile.csv’ INTO TABLE database.table FIELDS TERMINATED BY ‘;’ ENCLOSED BY ‘”‘ LINES TERMINATED BY ‘\r\n’ (field1, field2);
<roosa> ingen som kan eller vill svara på frågor om mysql?
<Skywalk3r> Vad vill du veta?
<roosa> mysql: måste jag först skapa en db och en table innan jag försöker med detta?: LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE ‘C:\\temp\\yourfile.csv’ INTO TABLE database.table FIELDS TERMINATED BY ‘;’ ENCLOSED BY ‘”‘ LINES TERMINATED BY ‘\r\n’ (field1, field2);
<roosa> jag har en excelfil som jag sparat som .csv
<Skywalk3r> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/load-data.html
<roosa> http://blog.tjitjing.com/index.php/2008/02/import-excel-data-into-mysql-in-5-easy.html
<roosa> Skywalk3r: det är den varianten jag hittade där jag försöker med
<Skywalk3r> Rosa: verkar som den varianten verkar lite outdated och lite fel.
<roosa> ok
<roosa> kollar på den andra då
<Skywalk3r> NÃ¥gon som testat smurix?
<maxjezy> tror ni ubuntu snurrar på en sån här http://www.tradera.com/barbar-dator-10-2-WIFI-inbyggd-camera-skickas-sverige-AAO-auktion_340260_129662878
 * spacebug- funderar på om han kommer fatta ecryptfs nån gång och därför ska välja det vid ominstallationen i morgon eller inte. Går väl iofs alltid ändra senare ..
<HeMan> maxjezy: 128 MB RAM kan vara lite väl lite
<roosa> jag fick inget error
<dagon_> Philip6: är du vaken ikväll? :D
<Philip6> ja
<dagon_> och uppgraderad i 2s också :P
<Philip5> vart har du hållit hus??
<dagon_> jag var hos en polare igår
<dagon_> sov över där
<dagon_> vi lirade assassins creed brotherhood hela natten :P
<Philip5> jahaja, och sviker oss
<Philip5> vilket sätt
<dagon_> ;(
<dagon_> jag har fått en request
<Philip5> var det kul då? det ser ju snyggt ut men verkar rätt "konsoligt"
<Philip5> vad då för request?
<dagon_> hund requestade en arch logga i 3d
<dagon_> man jag kan fan inte lyckas med formen
<Philip5> vadå då?
<dagon_> antingen har jag fått hjärnsläpp eller så är jag bara dålig
<dagon_> men jag kan inte få till triangelformen
<Philip5> finns inte den loggan som svg någonstans?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> vadå då?
<Philip5> då kan du importera den i blender och extruda
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> smart där
<Philip5> då är formen klar
<Philip5> har ju inte haft någon att snacka growlande med när du varit borta
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> fast du kanske inte lyssnar på hardcore med growling?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> om du menar hardcore som hardcore punk
<Philip5> nått sånt
<Philip5> var ett klipp med Arch Enemy Legion som jag tänkte snacka med dig om. sångerskan i det bandet borde ju vara i din smak ;)
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hon är fin
<dagon_> btw, hur får jag in svg'n i blender?
<dagon_> nvm
<dagon_> hittade
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> jo du aktiverar svg i addons
<dagon_> jag älskar dig Philip5
<Philip5> nu tar du i lite
<dagon_> du har precis förenklat mitt liv
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> det är ju maxjezy som älskar mig ;D
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> fast jag har inte testat svg något men det borde ju funka så
<dagon_> hmm, ser nu efter importen att jag borde lekt med curves och inte planes & box
<dagon_> ibland är jag lite enkelspårig
<Philip5> yes
<dagon_> den ska nog få en dos yafaray
<dagon_> eller jag kanske ska göra fint, blått glas med lux? :)
<Philip5> blir nog snyggare glas med yafa
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> ska bara få rätt på materialen
<Philip5> även blått glas ;)
<dagon_> har du gjort nåt fint i blender än?
<Philip5> nä just nu är jag mest arg på blendergänget som ändrat så mycket i blender 2.56.3 att det spökar
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-18
<dagon_> drygt
<Philip5> de har gått över till python 3.2 som inte ens finns i maverick
<dagon_> smidigt..
<Philip5> inte så. det kommer med natty men det känns ju kul att de gör saker som kräver sånt som inte är släppt än
<Philip5> nu har jag iof portat python 3.2 till maverick men ändå
<dagon_> en negativ grej med att ubuntu inte är bleeding edge :P
<Philip5> dagon_: har du din androidmobil i närheten?
<dagon_> jao
<Philip5> kan du kolla om remuco finns på market?
<dagon_> finns inte
<Philip5> då får man alltså bygga den själv då
<Philip5> remuco har fått stöd för android annars
<Philip5> har du kört med remuco eller gör du med gmote eller så?
<dagon_> jag brukar leka med gmote
<dagon_> fast den funkar bara som mus
<dagon_> får inte att funka med andra grejer
<dagon_> så remuco vore ju fint
<Philip5> kom en uppdatering av remuco idag som jag håller på att bygga och tänkte fixa till androidappen då också
<Philip5> frågan är bara hur jag ska göra med just den på min ppa i så fall
<Philip5> appen alltså
<dagon_> mjo
<Skywalk3r> Trodde vintern var över...
<Markslap> Det är bara en månad kvar till gryningen.
<Philip5> dagon_: hur går det?
<Philip5> dagon_: har du kommit på någon bra idé för archgrejen?
<Philip5> brb
<Philip5> dagon_: dags att vakna igen
<Skywalk31> kommer 11.04 innehålla gnome 3.0?
<Philip5> verkar som den kommer med gnome 2.30
<Philip5> fast jag kör inte gnome så mig spelar det ingen roll :)
<Skywalk31> vad kör du?
<dagon_> kde
<dagon_> precis som alla borde göra
<dagon_> Philip5: oj, råkade sätta fullskärm här så missade dig helt :P
<dagon_> sitter och kollar lite bilder på nätet
<dagon_> skaffar inspiration till mitt yafaraymeckande
<Philip5> efter bra idéer?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> fina material och så
<dagon_> tänkte prova lite olika
<dagon_> ska bara äta lite nu
<dagon_> man blir hungrig av att blenda :P
<Philip5> tycker du ska testa att köra loggan i glas som du tänkte och så skär du ur en bottenplatta efter loggan så glaset går ner lite och igenom den och så sätter du ljus bakifrån som lyser igenom glaset fram mot kameran
<Philip5> enkelt och kan bli en bra skrivbordsbild
<dagon_> det låter riktigt fint faktiskt
<dagon_> du har ingen referensbild på det?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men det fixar ju du
<Philip5> vill du ha remuco-appen till android?
<dagon_> yesplz
<Philip5> mää
<Philip5> [02:36] <Philip5> vill du ha remuco-appen till android?
<Philip5> [02:40] <Philip5> dagon_: mailade den till dig nu iaf
<dagon_> nice
<Philip5> dagon_: och jag laddade precis upp nya remuco på min ppa
<dagon_> fina grejer :)
<Philip5> jovars
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> Philip5: jag får ingen färg på loggan :/
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> hade klantat mig med materials
<Philip5> aj då, bara att fixa till
<dagon_> men varken mirror eller transparency verkar funka
<dagon_> körde alt+c och konverterade curve2mesh
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> du får kanske öka på raytrace depth i global settings för yafa
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> leker lite i blender render för tillfället
<dagon_> mest för att
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag för min del
<Philip5> ha det
<Philip5> du får visa imorgon hur det blev
<dagon_> will do :)
<Philip5> ciao
<dagon_> \o
<larsemil> god morgon!
<spacebug-> morrn
<haffe> Hallå.
<spacebug-> går det få ut en lista av alla sina installerade paket och i ett format som man kan ha som input för att installera dom igen vid ominstallation?
<andol> spacebug-: dpkg --get-selections
<haffe> Hörni. Har ni någon gissning på vad som kan vara fel här?
<virtuald> ja
<haffe> Jag har kopplat in en WRT54GL och kan komma ut på internet. Problemet är dock att tidigare hade jag drygt 2 Mb/s ned, Nu har jag 100 Kb/s ned.
<virtuald> någon har börjat inkräkta på din frekvens
<haffe> Det är trådat hela vägen.
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> katten eller kaninen eller vad du nu har, har tuggat på tråden
<larsemil> haffe: kör du orginal linksys firmware på den? för den gick segt som fan åt mig tidigare.
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> DD-WRT.
<virtuald> haffe: har belastningen ändrats på något sätt? kan det va en pga en minnesläcka som "fixas" med reboot?
<virtuald> haffe: tänk om du har blivit ägd. har du senaste skiten? :)
<haffe> virtuald: Jag har all flood protector shit.
<virtuald> segar det ner?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Jag får pröva utan linksysen och se om det är den som segar ned.
<virtuald> mm
<haffe> Fast först installera windows 7 så jag kan uppgradera bios så jag kan få in den nya processorn.
<larsemil> dell hade riktigt smutta verktyg för att göra det från linux faktiskt
<haffe> Det har inte fujitsu siemens.
<haffe> Jag förstår inte varför de inte bara kan distribuera programmet och flashfilen som en bootbar avbild, så får man fixa in den som man tycker är lämpligt.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> min netbook fick ingen bild på skärmen när jag startade den. och bootade inte os. kunde tydligen flasha bios genom o lägga dosflashare.exe och specielltnamn.bin på en usb-sticka och trycka en magisk kombination när jag satt igång datorn
<haffe> :)
<virtuald> och det är den datorn jag använder nu
<durre> tjena jag har lite problem med apache, virtual hosts och IDN domännamn. #httpd verkar för trötta för att svara. nån här som har koll och ser något fel på min config? http://pastebin.com/TzSKswLK
<cHarNe2___> kommer inte in på ssh-konto :P
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Itteration 135.
<haffe> Fungerar det här tror ni?
<haffe> Bränna en imagefil för en bootbar diskett till en cdskiva?
<cHarNe2___> haffe: jo, man installerar ju win98 så
<speakman> morrng
<amelia> morrn!
<kodein> hej och hurra!
<kodein> modulo plötsligt snöfall
<amelia> idag ska vi installera paket på solaris så att jag kan kompilera. yay.. *suck*
<realubot> Finns det något sätt att få Tor att bara använda svenska noder så att ip:t alltid ser ut att komma från Sverige?
<realubot> Om man surfar på en sv. sajt så ser det skumt ut att ip:t kommer från andra sidan jordklotet. Det avslöjar liksom att adressen är fejk.
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> hur va det nu
<virtuald> ExitNÃ¥got .se i confen :p
<virtuald> kanske typ UseExit eller liknande
<virtuald> ExitNodes .se
<virtuald> StrictExitNodes 1
<virtuald> verkar det som
<realubot> virtuald: Ok, får kolla upp det. Tackar.
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Jag har verkligen aldrig varit med om en så komplicerad procedur för att uppgradera bios.
<virtuald> :)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<realubot> Ugh!
<kodein> halihalå
<HeMan> om man kör hostbased authorization i ssh, kan man begränsa det med tex command="/usr/bin/rsync" då?
<speakman> Efter fyra veckors väntan har jag äntligen fått min kontorsstol lagad (och kan använda den igen). Det tog hela 2 minuter för den hitsände reparatören. En hel mutter som behövdes dras åt ett varv eller två.
<speakman> \o/
<haffe> Vad trevligt.
<haffe> 1.2 Mb/s i nedladdningshastighet igen.
<haffe> Ett problem som löste sig.
<kodapa> speakman: gg :D
<speakman> haffe: Megabit?
<haffe> speakman: Nej.
<haffe> Megabyte.
<speakman> 1.2MB/s isf
<realubot> Går det att ange olika torrc-filer för olika surfsessioner? Om jag t.ex. surfar am. sidor så passar ju am. ip bättre än sv. ip och tvärtom?
<realubot> Går det att specificera vilken torrc som Tor ska använda eller på annat sätt ställa in så att .com alltid använde am. ip och .se alltid sv. ip-adress t.ex.?
<virtuald> om du ska ändra inställningarna ofta kanske du ska starta tor genom vidalia
<speakman> nån som vet var gpg lägger nyckelfilerna? bäst att ta med dessa när man byter dator
<virtuald> speakman: ~/.gnupg
<speakman> virtuald: oj så enkelt. tack
<virtuald> vad annars :>
<virtuald> det är en katalog alltså
<speakman> det har ju börjat hittat ner sig i .config/ också, så man vet aldrig ;)
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> virtuald: Går det inte att starta Tor med en option för att använda en speciell konfigurationsfil, typ: tor --config-file torrc1
<virtuald> jag tror det går
<virtuald> är nästan säker på det
<realubot> Ok, hittar inget i Tors manualsida...
<realubot> Jo, -f
<realubot> FILE contains further "option value" paris. (Default: @CONFDIR@/torrc)
<realubot> virtuald: http://www.mail-archive.com/or-talk@freehaven.net/msg06001.html
<virtuald> mm
<webistic> Hej
<realubot> webistic: Hej hej.
<webistic> jag försöker zippa en mapp via terminalen.. gör något fel när jag skriver: zip och sendan mappens namn
<webistic> vet någon vad? :)
<kodein> ja.
<realubot> webistic: Ja, det där räcker inte...
<webistic> aa måste skriva hela destinationen va
<realubot> webistic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83877
<kodein> syntaxen för zip(1) står bra beskrivet i mansidan som du når genom att skriva man zip. zip options archive inpath inpath ..., där options är de flaggor du vill ge, archive är FILNAMNET PÅ ZIPFILEN DU VILL SKAPA, och inpath i det här fallet skulle vara katalogen du vill komprimera.
<kodein> eftersom det är en katalog du vill komprimera så är -r lämpligt att ha som flagga.
<realubot> webistic: zip -r my_zip_file.zip /path/to/directory/
<realubot> Kanske?
<kodein> realubot: korrekt.
<realubot> webistic: Längst ner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#zip and unzip
<realubot> kodein: Tror inte man behöver -r om man anger en directory efter zip file.zip /path/to/directory
<realubot> webistic: zip <filename>.zip dir1 dir1 ...
<webistic> nu råkade jag zippa alla mappar till en fil verkar det som.. hm
<webistic> kan jag avbryta?
<realubot> Där dir1 är t.ex.: /home/webistic/katalog/
<kodein> realubot: det beror ju på om man vill komprimera en katalog utan innehåll eller om man vill att innehållet också ska med
<realubot> webistic: Ctrl+C i Terminalen.
<webistic> phew
<kodein> själv brukar jag oftast mena det senare, och kör därför med -r
<realubot> kodein: Hm, det låter konstigt att katalogen bara skulle komprimeras utan innehållet i? :S
<kodein> realubot: prova själv då.
<kodein> 1. prova 2. tjafsa
<realubot> kodein: Gjorde just det och du har rätt.
<kodein> yay! ;)
<kodein> nä, men en katalog är ju bara en handle bland andra. vill man rekursera brukar man behöva ange det.
<realubot> MEN, man kan ju inte ange Desktop/katalog/ för då tar den Desktop också ju. Och katalog, men inte innehållet i katalog. :S
<realubot> Det verkar som om man måste stega in i rätt katalog först med cd annars tar den nog allt på vägen också? :S
<kodein> javisst, den tar ju då handlen katalog, samt den (relativa) sökväg till denna som du angivit
<kodein> men det finns flaggor för det med.
<realubot> zip -r zipfile.zip /home/användarnamn/katalog/ tar allt i /home och /home/användarnamn/ och /home/användarnamn/katalog/
<realubot> Tror jag...
<cHarNe2> realubot: det låter konstigt
<realubot> Mhm, det kanske berodde på att jag använde en relativ path. Desktop/test/
<realubot> zip file.zip Desktop/test/
<realubot> cHarNe2: Nej, jag får inte med innehållet men katalogstrukturen följer med.
<realubot> Om jag kör zip -r /home/username/Desktop/test1/test2/file.txt så kommer zip-filen innahålla /home/username/test1/test2/file.txt och inte bara test2/file.txt
<kodein> korrekt.
<realubot> Det fanns fler options än jag trodde i zip...
<realubot> Varför använda zip när det finns tar och tar.bz2 eller vad det heter?
<realubot> webistic: Hur går det?
<webistic> sådär
<webistic> när jag skrev /sites$ zip -r classicroots/.zip classicroots/ classicroots/
<webistic> så hittade jag inte zipfilen sedan
<realubot> 7z verkar ju överlägset när det kommer till kompression.
<jstr> webistic: har du inte ett / i filnamnet nu? :P
<realubot> webistic: /sites$ zip -r classicroots.zip classicroots/
<realubot> webistic: Testa det. Du hade ett / i filnamnet och dessutom har du classicroots/ två ggr.
<kodein> plz skriv: ls -la classicroots/
<kodein> du skapade en fil som heter .zip. filer som börjar på . är dolda filer
<realubot> Ja, just det. :D
<realubot> eliasjo: Du ska skriva: zip -r classicroots.zip classicroots/
<realubot> eliasjo: Du behöver inte om du inte vill. Det var bara ett förslag.
<kodein> är det inte bättre om webistic gör det där?
<realubot> webistic: Det var till dig.
<larsemil> FREDAHHHWG
<realubot> kodein: Nja, kanske. Jag tror iofs inte att det skadar att elias gör det också. Det är aldrig fel med en backup.
<realubot> eliasjo: Felpost, sorry.
 * realubot blänger argt på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> webistic: Som sagt: zip -r classicroots.zip classicroots/
<webistic> så nu blev det rätt tack så mycket!
<realubot> webistic: Skapar en zip-file som heter classicroots.zip och som innehåller katalogen classicroots och allt innehåll.
<webistic> jaha då förstår jag :)
<realubot> Nu till en intressant fråga. Hur får man zip att inte ta med hela sökvägen om man istället för det webistic skrev skriver: zip -r classicroots.zip /home/webistic/classicroots/
<larsemil> zip -x ? eller vad är det jag inte har förstått
<realubot> och om man vill att classicroots.zip bara ska innehålla katalogen classicroots+innehåll.
<larsemil> du menar inte rekursivt?
<realubot> larsemil: Nej, jag vill inte att hela sökvägen ska finnas med i zip-filen. Jag vill bara ha sista katalogen i sökvägen samt innehållet i sista katalogen i sökvägen. Om jag skriver zip -r file.zip /path/to/directory/ så kommer zip-filen innehålla alla tomma kataloger innan directory som då innehåller även filer m.m.
<kodein> -j
<kodein> som i junk-paths
<realubot> Ok.
<kodein> (står i zip(1) det med om man skrollar ner lite ;))
<realubot> kodein: Men då kom inte directory med.
<kodein> nä, du junkar ju den
<realubot> Den junkar ju alla paths. Jag vill bara junka /path/to i /path/to/firectory
<realubot> */path/to/directory/
<realubot> Jag vill ju ha med sista katalogen OCH alla subdirs+filer.
<realubot> Men inte hela sökvägen innan directory-katalgoen.
<speakman> kodein: hur gör jag så .json-filer tolkas som JavaScript i Emacs? (alltså öppnas i js-mode alt. js2-mode)
<realubot> speakman: Maybe baby: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/435847/emacs-mode-to-edit-json
<kodein> speakman: auto-mode-alist;  (add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.json\\'" . js-mode))
<realubot> speakman: Eller: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/JSON
<speakman> kodein: tack!
<kodein> varschgo
<realubot> Jaha.
<speakman> kodein: kört js2-mode något förresten?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> är det värt?
<speakman> tja, den är ju rätt mäktig för javascript-kodning.
<speakman> Men jag tycker den gör jävligt märkliga indenteringar bara
<speakman> ska den vara ett ' innan sista " ?
<realubot> Jaha, då har vi förklarat krig mot Libyen.
<speakman> realubot: +1
<kodein> speakman: ja, \' matchar slutet på en sträng.
<kodein> det är regexpmagi.
<kodein> och det är dubbla slashar för att de
<kodein> behöver eskejpas, backslasharna
<speakman> hm... jag trodde jag kunde regexps... :D
<speakman> varför duger inte .json$ ?
<kodein> men emacs-regexpar?
<kodein> de är en annan sorts best.
<speakman> nej det är väl det förstås..
<speakman> Standarder är bra. Alla borde ha en...
<kodein> tja, alla standarder behöver inte vara PCRE, vsv
<kodein> $ matchar tomma strängen precis före slutet av strängen ;)
<kodein> så om ditt filnamn har radbrytningar i sig... ^_^
<Coffe> försöker med alien göra om ett rpm till apt. för att kunna installera min skrivare. det är en 686 , men alien säger det är en 386l någon som har något tips ?
<speakman> i386 är kompatibelt på i686 men inte värtom
<speakman> tvärtom even
<Coffe> alien vägrar ialf göra om den
<Coffe> undrar vart jag har det, min gamla user. har jag gjort om bash . så med pil upp ner  så sökte jag driekt i history, men jag kan inte hittad det.
<speakman> förstår. inte
<Coffe> jo. de var så . att jag behövde inte köra ctrl+r för att söka i min history. utan piltangernterna aktiverade det direkt
<Coffe> input.rc var det :)
<whomee> å/whois whome
<larsemil> oj! kul misstag jag gjorde. ctrl + t och sen ctrl + u
<larsemil> i chromium
<Coffe> larsemil,  jag råkade ta bort en dns zone igår .. de vart spännande
<larsemil> haha. men inte lika spännande som när de sjabblade till det på .se. :)
<Coffe> någon som har en 386 installation rullande som kan göra ett alien jobb åt mig ?
<metatagg> hej! hur hittar jag vad ett program heter efter att jag startat det? :/
<speakman> Hm. Ser nu att json.el är en del av Emacs sedan 23.1. Men hur man använder den är allt annat än uppenbart: http://edward.oconnor.cx/2006/03/json.el
<metatagg> det är ett inbyggt gnome-settings-> något
<speakman> metatagg: System -> Administration -> Systemmonitor (eller nått sånt)
<speakman> Under där har du fliken "Processer" som du kan leta bland
<metatagg> right :)
<cHarNe2> vad är json?
<speakman> json.com
<speakman> json.org even
<cHarNe2> jo för json.com var inte mycket o ha :P:
<metatagg> någon som vet om man kan söka i translations på Launchpad, eller om man måste sitta och klicka genom ~1500 program med 75st per sida?
<metatagg> nvm -> fasterfox > irc :)
<yeager> metatagg, grep "något" /usr/share/locale-langpack/sv/LC_MESSAGES/*
<speakman> "fett hög" vill ha-faktor (som kidsen brukade säga): http://www.thomann.de/se/alesis_dm10_studio_edrum_kit_bundle.htm
<Philip5> äntligen har man uppkoppling med comhem igen! bara 4 dagars nedtid den här gången....
<Philip5> antar att de tycker man ska vara tacksam nu
<t^> skriv kvitto på hur du hyrde internet av granne för 2000kr :)
<t^> ta pengar av dom
<coobra> lol
<Philip5> hehe ja
<Philip5> undrar om man enligt sitt avtal kan få kompensation för den nedtiden. säkert knappt värt besväret
<Philip5> får väl 20 kr avdrag på fakturan eller nått
<t^> om dom inte levererar sin tjänst lär dom ju stå för dina omkostnader som dom förorsakar
<t^> tror inte dom kan friskriva sig det faktist
<t^> sedan kan man ju fråga vilket ockerpris din granne tar ;)
<t^> men det är ju ett annat problem hehe
<Philip5> som på SJ om man blir försenad mer än 1 timme med tåget så får man sin biljett. kanske en 50 kr vilket inte riktigt motsvarar den förlust man i praktiken får
<t^> sj är sinnessjuka på att köra över folk. tror dom har 100 fast anställda jurister så dom blir nog svårbråkade ;P
<t^> åkte x2000. 8mil på 3½ timme
<t^> skulle få ny biljett om jag bad snällt i ett brev
<Philip5> det kan de säkert behöva för att krångla sig ur alla klagomål
<t^> aldrig åkt tåg sedan dess
<t^> bandidos har nog schysstare avtal än SJ
<t^> nöp 3k av telenor då dom trixar med hastigheter
<Philip5> brb... reboot
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> dagon_: testade du remuco något med din androidlur?
<antii> Philip5: har du kvar heron? :P
<Philip5> jajamen
<antii> kollat in HTC Pyramid?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> jag avvaktar nästa generation just nu
<antii> detta är nästa
<antii> http://androidandme.com/2011/03/phones/htc-pyramid-revealed-in-leaked-renders/
<antii> :33 1.2GHZ dualcore
<dagon_> Philip5: hann aldrig det. vill du se min första renderering btw? fortfarande blender render men har iaf snickrat ihop hur jag tänkte att det skulle se ut
<Philip5> antii: den ser ju rätt trevlig ut också men man får nog avvakta så man får veta mer exakt vad den kommer med
<Philip5> dagon_: shoot
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/arch_logo_test.png
<dagon_> man får iaf en idé om hur det kommer att se ut
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det var inte riktigt som min idé utan du kom med en egen variant
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> kreativa dagon_ :D
<dagon_> hehe :)
<dagon_> nu ska den bara in i yafaray och bli glas
<dagon_> tyvärr blir det inte förrän senare i veckan
<dagon_> eller rättare sagt i nästa vecka
<Philip5> snart slut på veckan
<Philip5> hoppla
<dagon_> jag får åka till flickvännen imorgon och vara där ett par dagar
<Philip5> men du tar väl med dig en laptop så du kan fixa med den där ;)
<Philip5> eller köra blender på hennes burk och ni tillsammans sittar och fixar värsta archloggan ;P
<Philip5> det är romantik det
<dagon_> haha, min laptop är min netbook och då får jag göra en maxjezy och renderera i 15 timmar
<antii> Philip5: mjo
<antii> Philip5: android känns ju inte klar..
<antii> kommer ju aldrig bli :E
<Philip5> du kan lämna din burk på hemma och köra den som renderslave till netbooken över internet
<antii> vill testa webOS
<barzam> jag hittade en hårddisk i soprummet, och smartmontools visar att den har 900 timmars livstid, ska jag lita på det eller köra på ändå?
<Philip5> antii: har du svikit och skaffat iPhåne?
<antii> Philip5: nej never
<antii> Philip5: iOS är ju mest fail om man vill kunna göra nå
<barzam> webos verkar rätt intressant faktiskt, nu när meemo/maemo håller på och dör
<antii> ja
<barzam> meego*
<antii> ska ju integreras i hps laptops
<antii> :)
<antii> fatta batteritid då!
<barzam> skönt att veta att hårdvaran stöds av linux också, när man byter ut webos :)
<antii> :>
<HeMan> ouch, http://kryptera.se/avancerat-intrang-hos-foretaget-rsa/
<Philip5> dagon_: har du fått din idé för archloggan godkänd av hund än då?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> fast han ville ha mer glas
<dagon_> och det har jag lovat med yafaray ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: har du lovat det?!?! :D
<Philip5> dagon_ the blender guru
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: vart hittade du loggan i svg?
<dagon_> google :P
<Philip5> mää
<UkuleleSolen> Hej och god eftermiddag!
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag just fått hem min EEEBOX EB1501P... men varken grafik eller ljud funkar som det ska
<dagon_> Philip5: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Archlinux-vert-dark.svg
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.archlinux.org/art/
<Philip5> dagon_: tycker du skulle tagit orginalloggan "Original Ribbon Series"
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> eller release specific :P
<Philip5> jepp
<dagon_> http://static.archlinux.org/main-20101104/media/logos/legacy/arch-legacy-noodle-box.svg
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har lust att hjälpa mig felsöka?
<antii> dagon_: har du gjort den? :P
<dagon_> antii: nä men funderar nästan på att göra en remake :P
<antii> :> do it!
<antii> archs är snygga
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/arch_logo_test.png <- den har jag gjort dock ^^
<antii> :>
<antii> nice
<dagon_> den är dock inte färdig men det är en början :)
<antii> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: det är lite star trek över den bilden
<Philip5> snart warp speed
<antii> :Z
<PhoenixSTF> hello anybody knows any job aplication for linux IT in sweeden?
<yeager> hmm, ska natty få gnome 3 eller vad?
<Philip5> yeager: ser väl nästan inte ut som det va
<yeager> PhoenixSTF, http://www.jobsinstockholm.com/
<Philip5> hoppas inte :D
<PhoenixSTF> yeager, thanks m8
<yeager> Philip5, bah, gnome rullar :)
<Philip5> kde4 äger!
<UkuleleSolen> ingen?
<UkuleleSolen> Grafiken är konstig. Jag ser inte övre delen av skärmen
<_sara_> dont delete it.... :P
<arand> UkuleleSolen: Tror att ingen här har mycket koll på EEEBOX som det verkar, tyvärr.
<UkuleleSolen> Nej, det verkar dött
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen som kan grafik och ljud, rent generellt?
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Jag har samma BOX som du har men allt rungerar som det ska på den
<ePax> Eller fungerade då jag hade ubuntu på den
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kör ubuntu 10.10 och det är inte mycket som funkar
<UkuleleSolen> Inget ljud. Och bilden är underlig. Översta delen av bilden syns inte
<UkuleleSolen> ePax: vilken ubuntuversion hade du?
<larsemil> ingen mer som vill komma nörda imorrn? t.om madbear kommer. larsemil.se/daladevelop
<Zambezi> larsemil: Kommer Leia då?
<realubot> Zambezi: Vad gör du nuförtiden, varför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma serverhall?
<Philip5> larsemil: lite långt bort men annars lät det kul
<realubot> Jag kommer om Stallman kommer...
<Philip5> realubot: han kommer... precis som med tomten... om du varit snäll
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: 10.10
<UkuleleSolen> 32 eller 64?
<Philip5> kan vara så att det är larsemil som är utklädd till stalman men det vet man inte
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Du har nog också fjärrkontroll till Boxen? Den kommer inte att fungera out of the box.
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: 64 bit.
<UkuleleSolen> tror jag kört 32 bit här. Det kan alla gånger vara värt att prova med 64 :)
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Det kan du göra. Systemet i Boxen är 64 bitars så du kan köra 64 bit utan problem. Men som sagt fjärrkontrollen som är IR kommer inte att fungera i ubuntu.
<UkuleleSolen> Fjärren är jag inte så intresserad av. Får jag den att funka är det bara lyx.
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, men du installerade 64-bitaren och allt funkade vid uppstart?
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Japp.
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhvnuy_1II
<ePax> Det där är med Win 7 64 bit
<ePax> Med XBMC
<ePax> Det är ett måste :D
<UkuleleSolen> Kommer köra Ubuntu, precis som det är. I alla fall till en början
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Vad ska du använda boxen till ?
<UkuleleSolen> se på film, foton, nintendo-emulator och liknande
<ePax> Ok. Så den kommer vara kopplad till tvn eller? Iaf XBMC är en supernice media center.
 * ePax ska äta nu 
<UkuleleSolen> Den är kopplad till 50-tummaren, ja
<UkuleleSolen> Ska prova XBMC vid tillfälle
<Trullo> jag kör med xbmc vid tv'n, grymt
<Trullo> fast rarsupport har blivit sämre
<UkuleleSolen> Det var länge sedan jag körde tevespels-emulatorer förresten - finns det nån webbsida som har "allt" eller finns det något annat sätt att installera ett helt gäng emulatorer och spel?
<ozzle> Yo
<ozzle> Någon som vet hur jag kan låsa en ssh-användare till sin hemmapp?
<speakman> ozzle: låsa på vilket vis då?
<speakman> han har ju inte skrivrättigheter någon annanstans
<cahoot> måste väl komma åt en och annan binär
<ozzle> Läs rättigheter
<ozzle> Han skall inte ens kunna navigera utanför sin hemmapp
<speakman> ozzle: du kan begränsa dom att titta in i andras hemkataloger t.ex. men att begränsa dom från att läsa resten av system är varken möjligt eller önskvärt.
<cahoot> varför släppa in öht då?
<ozzle> ;)
<ozzle> aight, I C.
<speakman> vad precis, vad är vitsen med SSH då?
<ozzle> Att få testa Linux lite
<ozzle> själva terminalen
<cahoot> men då måste dom ju kunna köra program? eller?
<speakman> ja men vad gör det om dom ser resten av systemet?
<speakman> om du har något att dölja, så dölj det istället isåfall.
<cahoot> annars fr du sätta upp en komplett chroot för varje
<ozzle> Okej men så länge man kan hindra denne från att komma in i andras hemmappar så är det lugnt
<speakman> ozzle: nej sätt chmod 700 på allas hemmappar så ska det gå bra
<speakman> (hemkataloger ser bättre ut)
<ozzle> Fine.
<ozzle> Tack för tipsen.
<speakman> Fan, jag hinner aldrig fråga efter faktureringsadress...
<Dynamite-2> jag har en textfil på 2.1 GiB som jag skulle vilja tömma. Hur gör jag?
<speakman> rm -f textfil.txt
<speakman> hur "tömmer" man en fil?
<Dynamite-2> det tar bort filen, jag vill bara tömma den.
<speakman> hur då tömma? varför inte bara skapa om den?
<speakman> men visst; echo -n > textfil.txt
<speakman> så borde den vara 0 bytes
<cahoot>  bara > fil?
<Dynamite-2> det är en loggfil. kern.log. Jag har försökt med diverse kommandon men trots sudo så nekas åtkomst.
<speakman> sudo vadå?
<Dynamite-2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<speakman> jamen.. gah :)
<speakman> okej, prova; echo -n | sudo tee /var/log/kern.log
<speakman> men varför vill du tömma den?
<Dynamite-2> loggfilerna fyller min hårddisk. Jag har bara 245 mb kvar. :(
<speakman> om du inte har extremt liten hårddisk så tyder det på att något annat är vajsing
<speakman> kern.log ska inte bli särskilt stor
<speakman> min är på 1.6MB just nu och då har jag en bugg i grafikkortet som gör att den sprutar ur sig felloggar till kern.log
<speakman> En veckas kern.log för mig snittar runt 1.5MB
<Dynamite-2> kern.log, messages, syslog.1, syslog, kern.log.1 & messages.1ligger tillsammans på 6,5 GiB. Partitionen för / är bara 15 GiB.
<speakman> hm
<speakman> installera pastebinit; sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<speakman> sedan skickar du upp en fillistning i din /var/log så här: ls -al /var/log/* | pastebinit
<speakman> så klistrar du in URL:en du får hit in
<Dynamite-2> speakman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582196/
<speakman> Dynamite-2: oj oj oj
<speakman> du; dmesg | pastebinit
<speakman> Dynamite-2: dmesg | pastebinit
<Dynamite-2> speakman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582202/ ungefär samma rader hela tiden fast med olika IP-adresser.
<Dynamite-2> loggfilerna är tömda nu i alla fall, så platsbristen är fixad. :)
<speakman> Dynamite-2: det är bara tillfälligt. Som det verkar så ökar loggmängden exponentiellt så det dröjer inte länge förrän det är fullt igen
<speakman> klog blir bara en vecka gammal, så du kan ju ana.
<speakman> Hur som helst så verkar det som du har en brandvägg installerad
<Dynamite-2> ungefär en rad i sekunden när jag stirrar på systemloggvisaren. :)
<Dynamite-2> firestarter
<speakman> Gå in i inställningarna för Firestarter och stäng av loggningen
<speakman> http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1117.html
<speakman> ett par år gammal så kanske inte gäller idag
<speakman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-544027.html
<Dynamite-2> loglevel låg på info
<Dynamite-2> som om jag bryr mig
<speakman> ta bort helt vettja
<Dynamite-2> vilket alternativ är det?
<Dynamite-2> off eller false?
<speakman> ingen aning, jag kan inte firestarter
<speakman> båda två? :)
<speakman> verkar som du blockerar utgående anslutningar förresten?
<Dynamite-2> ja
<Dynamite-2> mest en gammal vana från windows.
<speakman> windowsvanor är aldrig bra... :)
<Dynamite-2> jag lärde mig klicka på windows
<Dynamite-2> vilket iofs går åt helvete för att jag klickar på allt nu. :/
<speakman> klicka igång ett terminalfönster så är det färdigt sen
<speakman> Ändra /etc/firestarter/configuration från LOG_LEVEL=info till LOG_LEVEL=none
<Dynamite-2> gjort
<speakman> dåså
<Dynamite-2> jag tackar för hjälpen! :)
<speakman> starta om firestarter ocks
<speakman> också
<speakman> sudo service firestarter restart
<rob1> Hur får jag TV-out att funka på Ubuntu 10.10? Har nVidia, senaste drivrutiner + en Sony full hd-tv, kopplad med HDMI från gpu till TV :P
<speakman> rob1: vild gissning; kolla System -> Administration -> Nvidia X Server Settings. Där kanske finns något att aktivera.
<rob1> Yeah. Det funkade nu, konstigt nog. Igår var det helt invalido, men idag funkar det utan några problem. Jag är lite misstänksam :P
<Muss> are they any way to transfer files direct at you are at the installer?
<Muss> hehe opps trodde jag hamna i ubuntu channeln :P
<Philip5> tokigt
<Muss> men fhilip, finns det något sätt att göra det?
<Philip5> vad är det du vill göra lite mer exakt?
<Muss> jag vill kunna få över mina filer jag sparat på min dator som är i windows.. till linux när jag går över till ubuntu alltså
<larsemil> rob1: installera paketen nvidia-settings och nvtv
<Philip5> Muss: ja det går ju bra. är det samma dator eller olika datorer?
<larsemil> Muss: under installationen efter när du dualbootar?
<Muss> samma dator
<Philip5> då är det bara att kopiera över dem
<Philip5> över dem till linux alltså
<Muss> ubuntu har väll ingen liknanden då man installerar att den gör det?
<larsemil> Muss: menar du att du ska göra det under själva installationen? det är lite krångligt
<Philip5> varför inte kopiera över dem till linux partitionen när du instalellerat klart?
<Muss> mm, jag tror jag har sett det förut på ubuntu då jag test på en liveCD tror ja :S
<Muss> trodde fanns nåt liknande på ubuntu :P
<larsemil> Muss: klart, men du måste ju ha en partition att spara filerna på under tiden.
<Muss> aha ok, annars får jag väll göra så
<larsemil> jag menar, om det är samma partition som du ska använda till ubuntu så måste du ju mellanlagra filerna
<Philip5> tycker det låter som du krånglar till det en massa
<Philip5> eller så missar vi poängen
<Muss> När jag isntallerar Ubuntu undertiden så ska den kunna fixa över filerna från windows till linux typ? :)
<larsemil> Muss: vad är det för filer? hur många gb?
<Skywalk3r> Jag har massa flimmer i VLC när jag spelar upp HD. Finns det några inställningar för detta? Jag har inga problem med att spela 1080p i Win.
<Muss> några dokument
<larsemil> Muss: usbminne?
<barzam> Muss: dropbox?
<larsemil> ubuntu one?
<Muss> nä, jag undrade bara om det fanns inbyggd i installern eller nåt :p
<larsemil> du har en filhanterare
<Muss> haha :)
<barzam> du kommer åt alla partitioner efteråt
<larsemil> men jag menar, frågan är ju vart du ska lägga filerna när du inte skapat en partition ännu
<speakman> Hm
<Muss> jag ville bara fråga det. men får köra annat sätt
<speakman> menar inte Muss egentligen att han vill splitta sin Windows-partition, behålla sina gamla filer och ändå köra Ubuntu parallellt?
<speakman> På så vis blir alla filer kvar på Windows-partitionen (vilken både Ubuntu och Windows kan läsa och skriva)
<Muss> jag vill kunna under installationen att ubuntu tar hand om sakererna som ligger i själva windows. då jag ska gå över till det, det va själva grejern jag menade
<Muss> till ubuntu*
<larsemil> ja. du har en filhanterare. det är sådana man har för att kopiera filer. i ubuntu, i windows och också i os x.
<speakman> Muss: du ska ersätta Windows med Ubuntu? Helt?
<Muss> japp
<speakman> Muss: och just nu har du EN ENDA partition? Där både Windows och dina filmer ligger?
<Muss> mm
<Skywalk3r> Släng över allt på Bärbar HDD
<larsemil> och det får inte plats på ett usb-minne eller du äger inte ett usb-minne?
<Muss> aja, tack hjälpen. ville bara veta om det fungerade eller inte
<larsemil> hur ska ubuntu kunna automatiskt kopiera över random filer? det undrar jag
<speakman> Muss: du har ju inte fått någon hjälp, men varsågod :)
<Muss> jag vet inte :)
<speakman> Det hela är rätt enkelt; när man byter partition (eller filsystem) så måste _alla_ filer skrivas om.
<speakman> Om du har mer än halva din hårddisk ledig så kan du installera Ubuntu på den, och sedan efter uppstart flytta över filerna från Windows-partitionen.
<speakman> Och slutligen ta bort Windows-partitionen och slå ihop den till Linux-partitionen
<peetra> Ska till en stad nära London här snart, ska jag köpa mina cigaretter i Finland eller London?
<speakman> Men detta är en mycket omständig process och inget som man ger sig på om man inte är rätt skillad.
<speakman> peetra: hjalpattsluta.nu
<peetra> äh, senare
<peetra> Man kan köra dualboot å hämta det man behöver från win-partitionen. Så har jag gjort med datorn jag har som nix-server hemma lokalt nu.
<peetra> Där är en hel del grejjer, gamla win-partitionen är min backup. :P
<peetra> På filer alltså.
<peetra> Jag har inte hunnit reparera win, intresse saknas. :(
<speakman> peetra: man kan, men inte flytta över filer om de tar mer än halva hårddiskutrymmet
<roosa> hur startar jag om en dator via terminal?
<larsemil> sudo reboot
<haffe> reboot h now
<speakman> Finns det *någon* mus som *inte* o-synkar mellan "hacken" i mushjulet och själva triggningen av en scroll?
<speakman> Har använt det mesta i Logitechs serie vid det här laget, och hittills har alla börjat osynka
<roosa> tack förresten
<roosa> fast tyvärr får jag fortfarande samma felmeddelande
<roosa> Call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<roosa> och jag hittade det där med att man skulle avkommentera extension i php.ini
<speakman> Försöker du boota om datorn via PHP?
<roosa> nej, bootade om datorn
<speakman> otäckt...
<roosa> ja visst är det
<speakman> :)
<speakman> Nästan lika otäckt som PHP
<roosa> men resten av datorn klarade sig helskinnad *puh*
<speakman> ja det gäller att vara försiktig!
<speakman> In Russia, computers restarts you!
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du gått under jorden?
<virtuald> philip5: folk brukar försvinna från irc när de får ungar
<virtuald> inte direkt men lite efter
<virtuald> och kanske inte helt och hållet
<Philip5> vilket sätt
<virtuald> de har inte tid
<Philip5> snacka om bristande lojalitet
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ja fyfan
<Philip5> illa
<virtuald> kan knappt bli sämre
<virtuald> :>
<Markslap> Jag är jävligt lojal.
<Markslap> Så hardcore IRC-nörd att jag inte vill ha ungar som kan störa.
<virtuald> markslap: kastrerat dig? :>
<Markslap> Får jag en unge så får den smaka på ugnen (he-he).
<virtuald> :D
<Markslap> virtuald: Om det ändå var så väl.
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<stirner> tja spacebug =)
<virtuald> :>
<coobra> jävla geeks ni är
<Markslap> Vadådå?
<Markslap> Har inte du också en server i Tyskland för 50€/mån som du kör Irssi på och dessutom en reserv-VPS i England för säkerhets skull?
<virtuald> haha… bara irssi?
<virtuald> och lite web för att skicka filer :p
<Markslap> I början körde jag bara irssi.
<Markslap> I en månad eller så.
<virtuald> :)
<Markslap> Nu kör jag även torrents på den, två Minecraft-servrar och lite lullull.
 * spacebug- installere om systemet på sin nya SSD-disk. Även satt i 4GB minne till, så nu totalt 8 ;)
 * stirner swish*
 * virtuald kämpar med att inte va avundsjuk
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> under jod
<stirner> jag vill ha desire Z.... NU!
<Philip5> stirner: jag vill ha en htc pyramid nu!
<Philip5> maxjezy: svikare!
<Richiie> Hej jag har en fråga, varför har jag 127.0.0.1 i min resolv.conf ? och hur tar jag bort den permanent därifrån ? jag hade den adressen i min /Etc/hosts och suddade ut den men den är kvar i min resolv.conf why?
<Markslap> Det är localhost.
<Richiie> Markslap: kan jag få bort den från min resolv.conf ?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Den måste du ha.
<Richiie> den skapar oreda åt mig.
<Markslap> Varför vill du inte ha den?
<Richiie> jag har problem med min ISP's namnuppslagning
<Markslap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Markslap> glhf
<Markslap> Lägg in en alternativ DNS bara.
<Richiie> i etc/hosts ?
<Richiie> Vad jag vet är de väl inte standard att ha loopback interface i resolv.conf ?
<Markslap> Nepp
<Markslap> Verkar det inte vara
<Richiie> De jag menar
<Markslap> Jag har det inte iaf.
<Richiie> o därav vill jag få bort den därifrån
<Richiie> men vet inte exakt hur
<Richiie> blir galen
<Markslap> Det kan vara så att du inte kan ha igång nätverkskorten eller något sånt.
<amelia> Richiie: du ska ha 127.0.0.1 i /etc/hosts men inte i /etc/resolv,conf
<Richiie> amelia: hur jag än gör när jag ansluter mot min acess punkt här hemma så får jag loopback adressen som första rad i min resolv.conf why?
<amelia> Richiie: antingen så hämtar du inte DNS-information från din accesspunkt, eller så är det 127.0.0.1 den delar ut.
<Markslap> Det senare låter troligt.
<Richiie> skulle min router dela ut 127.0.0.1 ?
<amelia> Richiie: börja med att kolla i nätverksinställningarna om du hämtar DNS-information när du får din DHCP-adress. för jag antar att du kör dynamiska IP internt?
<Markslap> APn.
<Richiie> varför är det inte så på de andra datorerna i mitt hem då ?
<amelia> Richiie: om det inte är så på dina andra datorer är det högst otroligt att det är 127.0.0.1 som delas ut när du får nätverkskonfiguration via DHCP..
<Richiie> nah min laptop har fixerad adress faktiskt som är tilldelad från routern
<Richiie> men min mors dator med ubbe på har inte 127.0.0.1 i sin resolv.conf
<amelia> Richiie: kolla i nätverksinställningarna hur det är konfigurerat för DNS.
<roosa> Jag försöker skapa en table i mysql och får hela tiden meddelandet att jag inte valt någon databas
<amelia> Richiie: du vet nätverksikonen i systray, högerklicka och edit connections (om du kör gnome vill säga)
<roosa> hur specifierar jag vilken databas det gäller?
<Richiie> nja jag kan högerklicka på nm-applet
<amelia> roosa: använd use dindatabas; först.
<Richiie> men jag sitter på fluxbox just nu faktiskt.
<Richiie> amelia: ok edit connections -> wireless -> mitt BSSID
<Richiie> amelia: edit där
<amelia> Richiie: jaja, men kolla hur det ser ut under ipv4 settings under din aktiva uppkoppling
<Richiie> method automatic DHCP sen vid routes är ingenting inlagt.
<Richiie> amelia: står inget om DNS här.
<amelia> Richiie: ok.. det gör det hos mig... Under routes står det DNS Server och DNS domains
<amelia> Search domains t.o.m.
<Richiie> amelia: är det saker man ska ställa in själv?
<Richiie> antar jag va?
<roosa> amelia: tack, letat som en galning..
<amelia> Richiie: om inte din router/ap delar ut information så får du lägga in informationen där.
<roosa> fast lyckades inte skapa tablen ändå :/
<amelia> Richiie: det kan ju hända att den inte gör det för att du kör fixed address på just den burken och då ser ju inställningarna annorlunda ut än för resten av burkarna.
<amelia> roosa: vad är det för fel då?
<Richiie> amelia: ja de är möjligt men jag har en rätt så avancerad router, en Dlink-dir 655 så man tkr ju att den borde dela ut de trodde de hade med /etc/hosts filen att göra
<amelia> Richiie: btw, jag kan iaf inte editera en uppkoppling när den är aktiv (allt är utgråat) så det kan vara så att du antingen får göra en ny, eller koppla ner den medan du ändrar.
<Richiie> men de var de inte.
<amelia> Richiie: resolv.conf har inget med hosts att göra på det viset, men på andra sätt hänger de ihop. t.ex. så föregår hosts din DNS, men det är överkurs. :P
<amelia> Richiie: oavsett hur "avancerad" routern är så skyddar det inte mot att man konfigurerar den fel. ;)
<roosa> amelia: jag saknar förmodligen något i syntaxen: create table (SERIER CHAR (30), TITEL CHAR (30), Författare/Tecknare CHAR (30), NR/Årgång INT, Genre CHAR (15), Övrigt TEXT);
<Richiie> amelia: problem löst.
<amelia> Richiie: vad var problemet då?
<amelia> roosa: det kan vara så att du inte kan ha / i namnet på kolumnerna... annars ska du nog ha char(30) t.ex. utan mellanslag.
<amelia> roosa: sen vill du nog ersätta table med tabellnamnet också. :)
<roosa> testar, har funderat över / och missat att jag har mellanslag där
<amelia> roosa: åäö kan nog ställa till det också.
<amelia> roosa: char(30) innebär att du måste spara exakt 30 tecken så du vill nog använda varchar(30) istället för att få max 30 tecken.
<roosa> tabellnamnet har jag testat varianter, lyckats ställa in åäö, tror jag.. kan iaf skriva dem nu
<Richiie> de var en dålig rad i min /etc/hosts fil
<Richiie> hade 2 rader på 127.0.0.1
<Richiie> lägger nu till alternativa dns servrar.
<Richiie> någon som vet någon bra ?
<amelia> roosa: kan dock vara så att mysql inte stöder åäö i kolumnnamnen även om du kan skriva dem. inte helt säker dock då vi aldrig använder det för att det bara ställer till problem jämt. :)
<amelia> Richiie: 8.8.8.8
<amelia> Richiie: och  8.8.4.4.
<amelia> Richiie: annars funkar nog din ISPs DNS:er bra.
<roosa> amelia: åäö var problemet
<roosa> så då måste jag alltså hitta hur jag får åäö i kolumnerna
<Richiie> amelia: och en fråga om jag vill lägga till publika dns servrar är de etc hosts de ska finnas i ?
<amelia> Richiie: resolv.conf
<speedxco1e> tips på en billig vps att köra xymon på? letar leverantörer
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-19
<amelia> glesys
<amelia> men varför köra xymon på en vps?
<spacebug-> andol: tack för ditt svar förut. Jag använde "dpkg --get-selections" som jag sen grejjade lite med för att använda som input i en loop med aptitude för att installera igen
<Richiie> amelia: men de är väl bara tillfälligt i resolv.conf va ?
<amelia> Richiie: om den skrivs över av network manager så ja.
<amelia> Richiie: annars stannar det där.
<Richiie> amelia: ja o så är det ju stannard
<Richiie> att NM skriver över den auto
<Richiie> går säkert att skrivskydda den så den inte blir överskriven men då kanske ngt annat sabbas.
<speedxco1e> amelia: jag tänkte att om de servers jag övervakar går ner, så är det bra att ha xymon på en annan plats. men kanske tänker fel?
<amelia> speedxco1e: du vill ju inte köra övervakningsdata över internet direkt. så isåfall behöver du sätta upp en hel massa vpn.
<speedxco1e> låta varje xymon-client tunnla mot xymon-servern, så det blir säkert. Så du menar?
<amelia> jo typ.
<amelia> men då har du ju problemet att du är beroende av att vpn:et fungerar och håller sig uppe.
<speedxco1e> hmm. knepigt
<speedxco1e> kör jag det lokalt så kanske jag inte får diagnostik remote..
<amelia> hur som helst så vill du ju ha övervakningen så nära det du övervakar som möjligt.
<speedxco1e> köra detalj övervakning nära... sen nån form av "pingdom"-liknande för att se vad som går att nå?
<amelia> och så lite beroenden på vägen mellan klient och server som möjligt.
<amelia> speedxco1e: pingdom är ju rätt smutt för web.
<speedxco1e> vet du om det finns nåt som pingdom fast open source
<speedxco1e> jag stör mig på deras priser
<amelia> neh, jag kör pingdom.
<speedxco1e> en slags p2p där alla pingar varandra vore trevligare
<amelia> speedxco1e: du kan ju sätta upp remote-test och ping-test på en vps rätt enkelt, men att köra xymon så känns inte helt genomtänkt.
<speedxco1e> håller på och tänker igenom nu =)
<speedxco1e> amelia: saken är att pingdom pingar ju från en hel drös med servers
<speedxco1e> sätter jag upp en helt ensam vps vinner jag inte mycket.
<speedxco1e> tänk dig tor, fast för ping
<speedxco1e> det vore nåt
<amelia> sant, men du vinner ännu mindre på att köra xymon på vpsen.
<amelia> du vill ju isåfall ha en xymon där dina servrar är och eventuellt en vps externt som kollar dem remote med kanske ping och http
<speedxco1e> amelia: jo kanske blir nåt sånt
<OrangeCat> Tjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
<speedxco1e> amelia: men hade varit så grymt att kunna få ledtrådar till varför något dog, när det ännu är dött
<amelia> speedxco1e: det är ju inte så kul att skicka xymon-datat över internet lixom, den innehåller rätt mycket information.
<OrangeCat> Var kan jag köpa ett minimalt men så säkert som möjligt kassaskåp som har fäste för att fästa i något med kedja? Alltså... ska kunna innehålla ett par CD-skivor, typ. Mycket litet men måste gå att gömma undan och ha stöd för att fästa.
<speedxco1e> amelia: hehe jo. men beror på vad man sätter upp att bevaka också iofs
<OrangeCat> Har kollat Jula, Biltema och Teknikmagasinet.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: köp inte ett kassaskåp
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: kör security by obscurity
<OrangeCat> speedxco1e: Varför inte det?
<amelia> speedxco1e: nja, rapporten skickas ju som den ser ut alltid om du inte ändrar i koden för xymon.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: kassaskåp skriker ju "sno mig"
<OrangeCat> Ja, men jag tänker ju gömma själva kassaskåpet också.
<OrangeCat> Men det ska skydda för brand också. Det borde jag nämnt då det kanske är främst därför jag vill ha det.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: vad vinner du på ett litet kassaskåp då?
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: offsite backup?
<OrangeCat> Jag skulle egentligen vilja ha en "säck" istället för att kassaskåp. En säck som kan stå emot brand och inte kan slitas upp, typ.
<speedxco1e> om det bara är ett par cd
<OrangeCat> Offsite backup är inte säker.
<speedxco1e> om du krypterar så är det hyffsat säkert
<OrangeCat> Då måste jag spara nycklarna någonstans.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: är det så känslig data då?
<OrangeCat> I princip vill jag ha lokalt.
<OrangeCat> Mm...
<OrangeCat> Hemska skelett i garderoben på de skivorna.
<speedxco1e> funderar
<OrangeCat> Är det helt orealistiskt med en säck av typ "ringbrynja"-typ som kan stå emot en lägenhetsbrand och som inte går att riva upp/förstöra på plats enkelt?
<OrangeCat> Aldrig hört om något sådant.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: bor du i ett trähus?
<OrangeCat> Nä...
<speedxco1e> betong?
<OrangeCat> Jo... fast det finns väl trädelar innuti.
<OrangeCat> Jag är okunnig om hur stark en brand är i praktiken.
<speedxco1e> nja ska det nog inte finnas
<OrangeCat> Men antar det värsta.
<OrangeCat> Alltså... det är ju ytterväggar av betong.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: det beror på hur mycket saker du har som kan brinna
<OrangeCat> Men innanväggarna är typ träskit.
<speedxco1e> du vill iaf förvara dina skivor mkt nära golvet
<OrangeCat> Om vi antar det värsta så kommer elden från en raket eller något som skjuts in genom balkongen.
<speedxco1e> golvet är det första som kyls ner vid släckning
<speedxco1e> och det sista som blir varmt
<OrangeCat> Någon påstod att det finns en lag som säger att brandkåren ska komma inom 10 minuter.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: är ju som en lag att det inte ska snöa
<OrangeCat> Precis...
<OrangeCat> Och t.ex. ett ganska billigt kassaskåp klarar "upp till en timme" i 900 graders hetta. Jag har ingen aning om hur varm en lägenhetsbrand är eller hur snabbt brandkåren kommer som senast.
<OrangeCat> Förstår inte heller hur något kan klara en viss temperatur i en viss tid.
<OrangeCat> Borde ju antingen klara 0 sekunder eller 10 år.
<speedxco1e> my 5 cents. förvara lågt. stoppa ditt kassaskåp inne i ett eget skåp täckt med rockwool
<speedxco1e> inrett med rockwool
<OrangeCat> Rockwool...
<speedxco1e> mm
<speedxco1e> amelia: btw. tackar för hjälpen får se hur jag gör.
<amelia> speedxco1e: np
<OrangeCat> Undrar om man kan börja gräva i golvet på lägenheten och göra sin egen brandlucka...
<OrangeCat> Som man kamouflerar.
<OrangeCat> På bottenvåningen...
<OrangeCat> Eller går det rör och skit där? :P
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A1paHC9k8s
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: haha lite så där blir datornördar behandlade också
<speedxco1e> visa att du kan laga litee
<OrangeCat> :P
<OrangeCat> Lite vanlig, allmän sysadmining.
<spacebug-> fan fan fan
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: ja men precis
<spacebug-> det gick inte alls göra som det stod :/
<OrangeCat> Det går nästan aldrig att göra som det står.
<OrangeCat> Tror aldrig att en enda instruktion, på nätet eller utskriven, motsvarat produkten/förutsättningarna.
<spacebug-> försökte förstora en LUKS-partition.. blev nog av med all data.. bara film iofs så
<speedxco1e> spacebug-: skriv vad du försöker göra istället?
<speedxco1e> spacebug-: nu skrev du
<spacebug-> ;)
<speedxco1e> spacebug-: du skulle skala en krypterad partition?
<spacebug-> det va fyra patitioner på disken var av en krypterad och jag ville ta bort de andra och förstora denna till hela disken
<speedxco1e> tips kan ju vara att backa upp innan man börjar bråka med partitioner
<speedxco1e> men för sent nu
<spacebug-> ja och hade jag haft plats hade jag gjort det
<OrangeCat> Unix + partitioner = helvetet på jorden.
<OrangeCat> Man måste bestämma sig innan och sedan är det skrivet i sten.
<OrangeCat> Partition Magic finns väl inte till annat än Windows...
<OrangeCat> Eller det kanske har sitt eget OS.
<spacebug-> här används ju ett krypteringslager på partitionen.. det va det som blev problem
<spacebug-> jag skulle troligen inte ha stängt ner mappningen när jag ändrade partitionerna på disken
<speakman> OrangeCat: jiddra på du. LVM2 är himmelriket. Partition Magic är en nödlösning. GParted gör samma jobb fast bättre.
<speedxco1e> jag försöker hitta en bra backuplösning. Just nu lutar det åt att betala amazon för kritiska saker, sen installera en mini-itx server hos nån bekant.
<speedxco1e> för bulkdata .. t.ex. videoredigering
<OrangeCat> Installera en mini-ITX-server hos någon?
<OrangeCat> Snacka om att utsätta dem för elkostnader, brandrisk och allmänt... irritation.
<OrangeCat> Och dig själv för hål i plånboken.
<realubot> Jag har inte missat några brudar när jag har varit afk ikväll?
<speedxco1e> verkar inte så
<speedxco1e> Synd att orangecat logga av
<speedxco1e> att backa upp 1tb i molnet är fortfarande rätt dyrt
<realubot> speedxco1e: Varför är det synd? Är OrangeCat en brud?
<realubot> När kommer Fx 4 till Ubuntu då?
<realubot> Firefox 4 kommer ju till Windows nästa vecka. Hur länge dröjer det innan webbläsaren dyker upp till Ubuntu?
<dagon_> palla ubuntu
<dagon_> bästa är väl att säga
<dagon_> undrar innan den dyker upp till linux
<realubot> Mhm.
<dagon_> höhö
<zChris> Tjena boys
<Philip5> dagon_: jasså du är här
<Philip5> trodde du tragit till tjejen
 * Philip5 har spelat galet myckt så han är helt uppspelt :P
<Flygisoft> :O
<zChris> Philip5, vad är det du har spelat då
<chees> nånsom har fått till isn pidgin med att skicka filer
<Philip5> Zambezi: company of heroes
<zChris> Philip5. menar du mig ?:P
<haffe> Hej alla glada.
<Geblod> I can´t use / install 10.04, 10.10 after install black screen
<cahoot> Geblod:  #ubuntu-se is a swedish 'speaking' channel
<haffe> Well, most of us speak english as well.
<Geblod> någon som har ett förslag hur jag skall kunna installera u 10.04 eller 10.10
<cahoot> rent tekniskt verkar det mer som om du har installerat men något krånglar med grafiken
<Geblod> ja
<Geblod> 'efter bios så nyper det
<haffe> Folk.
<arand> Fä
<haffe> Vad hette programmen jag skulle använda för att dumpa en windows7installation till ett bootbart usbminne?
<cahoot> låter som en EULA-överträdelse
<haffe> Låt oss säga en linuxinstallation då.
<haffe> En norton ghostmotsvarighet.
<Mr_NoName> dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/usb .. :-) Förstår inte din fråga. Vill du flytta en windows 7 installation till usb minnet eller vi du ha en bootbar windows 7 DVD på usb?
<arand> haffe: unetbootin?
<haffe> Mr_NoName: Jag vill ha en dump av filsystemet till en windows7installation. Så när det går sönder så ska det bara vara att boota så skrivs filsystemet tillbaka.
<haffe> Ursäkta. /s/vill ha/skulle vilja ha/
<Mr_NoName> Avänd clonezilla då.
<Mr_NoName> Du kan även göra det med dd också.
<arand> Eller fsarchiver/srcd
<arand> dd är ju inte det allra effektivastte för sånt :)
<haffe> Ok. Tackar.
<Mr_NoName> Clonezilla använder jag fungera bra..
<haffe> Ok. Tackar.
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Vad sysslar ni med grabbar o tjejer?
<virtuald> realubot: hör du!  låt bli med det där!  jag hade precis bytt dörren!
<virtuald> realubot: du kan använda handtaget som alla andra
<realubot> virtuald: Jaha. Om du har bytt dörren så är det dig jag ska klaga på att den inte går att få upp utan att sparka in den.
<virtuald> realubot: klart det går, den stod ju på glänt till och med!
<realubot> virtuald: Jaha. Det såg jag inte. Jag är så van vid att dörren sitter som klistrad när man ska in...
<virtuald> :(
<realubot> Persbrandt ska böta 13500 för ringa narkotikabrott. Jag anatar att straffet är på x dagsböter och följer praxis. Vad tjänar han då?
<virtuald> är nog väldigt olika vad han tjänar
<t^> aldrig praxis för kändisar ;P
<t^> är väl synd om han att aftonbladet skvallra att han gillar knark :D
<t^> fast reklamen när han gnäller om ungarna åt unicef blir ju lite mera ironisk när han drar pulver i näsan för tusenlappar ;)
<t^> haitipengar som gått till knarket ?
<haffe> Pratar vi om Charlie Sheen?
<cahoot> snarare alla jag-svaga människor som söker styrka i att speglas i media
<haffe> Bäst att strunta i dem.
<t^> läser inte ab men dom spammar ju löpsedlar överallt
<t^> vore skönt med smarta glasögon eller något som filtrerar bort t.ex ab
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> Om Persbrandt hade haft lite stil så hade han sagt Still Winning till polisen i förhöret.
<t^> haha ^^
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag provat att installera både Ubuntu 10.10 och en version av Kubuntu på min nyinköpta EEEBox1501p - Jag får varken riktig bild eller ljud - vad kan jag ha missat?
<t^> har du prövat starta om windows :>
<haffe> Gud hatar dig?
<t^> haha
 * t^ ska va tyst nu
<haffe> Åhhh.
<haffe> Detta windows.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Kanske?
<haffe> Installera uppgradering, klick, starta om.
<haffe> Installera uppgradering, klick, starta om.
<haffe> Det är nästan så att det blir till en while(1) {INSTALL_UPPGRADE; REBOOT; }
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: ett paket som innehåller drivare och grejer?
<UkuleleSolen> Det blir så att övre delen av bilden inte syns på teven. Väldigt svårt att jobba
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Nej, olika codecs och så. Jag tror inte det hjälper i ditt fall.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag tror du saknar rätt drivrutiner eller nåt.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Det som stör mig är att jag läst om flera som installerar Ubuntu i den här datormodellen och sedan inte behöver göra någon handpåläggning alls
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Har du installerat nvidia-drivisarna och kollat så att inte hdmi'n är mutad i alsamixer?
<UkuleleSolen> phnom: nvidia-drivarna, är de propietära drivarna som man får förfrågan om va? I så fall funkar det lika dåligt med som utan dom
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Är du säker på det? Du måste generera en xorg.conf med deras verktyg och starta om också...
<UkuleleSolen> phonom, ljudet har jag inte brytt mig om så  mycket än
<phnom> Nä, men ljud via hdmi kan bero på grafikdrivisarna också.
<UkuleleSolen> phnom: vid nyinstallation får man reda på att det finns drivare till grafikkortet, man klickar på "ja" det laddas ner och installeras och man ombes starta om - Har jag missat något?
<phnom> Nä, det har du nog inte isåfall.
<phnom> Kan vara en mongo-TV också, finns de som rapporterar upplösning och sånt lite godtyckligt :P
<realubot> phnom: Måste man alltid generera en xorg-fil för att nVidias proprietära drivare ska fungera som dom ska?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har kört dator via hdmi med den teven tidigare. Absolut inget problem
<phnom> realubot: Vet faktiskt inte, jag har alltid behövt göra det iaf
<phnom> Enligt den här guiden så måste man generera en: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_perform_a_miminal_Ubuntu_and_XBMC_install_on_a_Asus_EeeBox_PC_EB1501#Install_NVIDIA_restricted_drivers_-_NVIDIA-VDPAU_repository
<phnom> Fast det var ju inte riktigt samma box såg jag nu
<UkuleleSolen> Känns bara så trist - jag köpte den här datorn för att ha som mediadator, bara för att den verkade idiotsäker
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Prova att generera en xorg.conf, funkar det itne så är det bara att ta bort den igen...
<UkuleleSolen> Hur gör jag det?
<t^> går det inte att ändra over/underscan någonstanns då ? ;P
<phnom> öppna nvidia-settings och klick apå knappen
<t^> har inte pillat med det
<phnom> Och sen starta om (Kan räcka med att logga ut och in igen)
<UkuleleSolen> Knappen? En knapp som heter något i stil med generate xorg?
<phnom> Ja
<UkuleleSolen> t Min förstärkare har väldigt få inställningar för sånt
<UkuleleSolen> kan kolla teven
<UkuleleSolen> aha. "Failed to parse existing x config file"
<UkuleleSolen> Efter lite klickande gick det. Startar om nu
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. Samma grafikfel
<rob1> Finns det något program som packar upp rar-filer på linux?
<rob1> !rar
<ubot2> Factoid 'rar' not found
<rob1> !winrar
<ubot2> Factoid 'winrar' not found
<rob1> :-P
<UkuleleSolen> Folk säger att det funkar med XBMC - finn det live-skivor för sånt?
<phnom> rob1: unrar
<phnom> !unrar
<ubot2> Factoid 'unrar' not found
<phnom> :(
<phnom> !unrar-nonfree
<ubot2> Factoid 'unrar-nonfree' not found
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMC_Live
<arand> Varför i helskotta är ubottu:s motsvarighet inte här förresten?
<virtuald> den har väl för mycket att göra :)
<cHarNe2> tror att jag ska köpa en boxee åt morsan o farsan
<BeelzebubSE> Jag vill installera ubuntu på en dator som för tillfället kör Windows. Windows är installerat på en egen hårddisk och sedan finns det en speglad raid (NTFS) vars innehåll jag inte vill bli av med och gärna dela ut i nätverket så att Windows-datorer kommer åt det. Finns det några hinder för detta jag bör känna till? Hade tänkt formatera windows-disken och lägga ubuntu där.
<cHarNe2> BeelzebubSE: mjukvaruraid eller hw?
<BeelzebubSE> hmm, när jag skapade den gjorde jag det i nån grej innan man bootade in i Windows
<cHarNe2> BeelzebubSE: vad har du för moderkort? (förutsätter att du inte har köpt ett separat raid-kort)
<BeelzebubSE> http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2874#ov
<realubot> phnom: Jo, men det kanske enbart gäller nVidias VPAU-drivisar? :S
<realubot> *VDPAU
<realubot> phnom: Eftersom Ubuntu har ett så användarvänligt GUI för att installera proprietära drivrutiner så hade det varit dåligt om alla dessutom måste köra ett speciellt Terminal-kommando för att drivrutinerna verkligen ska fungera. :S
<BeelzebubSE> Om vi säger så här, även om det skulle visa sig vara en mjukvaruraid borde det väl inte vara några problem att återskapa raiden då det bara är två speglade hårddiskar?
<t^> den här killen förklarar hur evolutionen fungerar :) http://dagobah.net/flash/peanut_butter.swf
<realubot> phnom: Tror bara det heter unrar nu?
<realubot> phnom: unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<realubot> rob1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<realubot> rob1: unrar packar upp rar-filer.
<phnom> realubot: Det är inte bara ett terminalkommando, det är en knapp i nvidia-settings
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<realubot> Då kanske jag ska göra ett nytt försök att aktivera proprietär drivrutin och klicka på "knappen".
<phnom> realubot: Egentligen så ska det ju fungera ändå...
<OrangeCat> Kan ni musicera?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Nope.
<cHarNe2> hur blir jag av med 'Permission denied' när jag använder find? (vill inte se det bara)
<cHarNe2> | grep -v Permission funkar inte :S
<HeMan> cHarNe2: 2>/dev/null i slutet
<HeMan> cHarNe2: det skickar stderr till /dev/null men låter allt till stdout komma ut som vanligt
<cHarNe2> aha, smart
<Leo_> någon som har satt upp en dns-server? och kan hjälpa mig
<cHarNe2> man lär sig nått varje dag :)
<phnom> cHarNe2: Läskigt, satt precis med samma problem :P Tack HeMan :)
<spacebug-> du kan även koppla ihop stderr med stdout med 2>&1
<OrangeCat> Hiii-määään.
<cHarNe2> men 1 och 2 är olika output deom systemet?
<OrangeCat> Betyder musicera att man typ spelar ett instrument?
<OrangeCat> Eller sjunger.
<cHarNe2> s/deom/från/
<spacebug-> cHarNe2: filedescriptor 0=stdin, 1=stdout, 2=stderr
<haffe> LÃ¥t oss dansa.
<spacebug-> om du kör ett program i konsollen och så ser du kanske en rad i stil med "error file not found" och sen lite annan output och du försöker spara alla textoutput med kommando.sh > min.log ..men så kollar du i den och hittar inte raden med "error fikle not found" så undrar du varför.. då är det troligen att den skrivit det till stderr. Så för att få med all output i de lägena så kan man koppla ihop dom
<spacebug-> eller ja ditt exempel va ju så oxå typ hehe
<spacebug-> du ser ju 'Permission denied' på skärmen men när du försöker grep:a efter det så hittar inte grep nått för den kollar ju bara i stdout
<Interested> Hello
<Interested> hallå?!
<spacebug-> hej hej
<Interested> Tjena :)
<Interested> Jag har lite funderingar kring Ubuntu, tror du att du kan hjälpa mig?
<spacebug-> nån här kan väl kanske..ställ frågan bara
<Interested> Okej
<Interested> Det är så att jag gärna skille vilja prova ubuntu men jag är också väldigt förtjust i att spela spel så jag undrar om det går att spela windows spel med ubuntu?
<spacebug-> jag har inte provat. En del saker går ju köra genom något som heter wine
<OrangeCat> Väldigt intresserad av att spela spel och ska köra Linux? o_O
<OrangeCat> Beror på hur gamla spelen är.
<spacebug-> har du en extra hårddisk liggandes eller en ledig partition eller så kan du ju alltid ha två OS installerade tills du vet hur det funkar och hur du vill ha det
<OrangeCat> Är de DOS-spel så går de väl nästan lika bra på Linux som på Windows om du ändå kör dem genom DOSbox.
<Interested> okej
<OrangeCat> Om du menar senaste DirectX-spelen så funkar de inte alls?
<Leo_> kolla wine databasen, där står det vilka som funkar
<OrangeCat> I.o.f.s. har jag ingen aning nuförtiden... de kanske gör Lajjnucks-drivisar nu.
<Interested> okej, får kolla upp. Men i allmenhet är det lätt at använda ubuntu eller måste man ha massa erfarenhet av att koda och sånt?
<Leo_> väldigt lätt faktiskt
<OrangeCat> Det är ju Linux för bäbisar.
<Leo_> haha exakt
<Leo_> bra att börja med iaf
<OrangeCat> Min huvudsakliga erfarenhet av Linux baserar sig på tre-fyra distros runt år 2001.
<cahoot> Interested: det underlättar avsevärt om man har en del hum om hur datorer fungerar
<OrangeCat> Så på 10 år kanske saker ändrats.
<OrangeCat> Då fick man spendera 2 veckor på att jaga runt på IRC och webben för att få vanliga fonter att funka. Hehe...
<cahoot> ljug
<Leo_> någon som satt upp dns-server som kan hjälpa mig?
<Interested> okej.. grejen är den att jag är urtrött på windows och vill prova på linux, jag  kan dock inte så jätte mycket om datorer och sån't, men är ubuntu det som är lättast att börja med?
<OrangeCat> Leo_: Det är ett helvete. Så mycket kan jag säga.
<OrangeCat> bind?
<Leo_> aa bind
<Leo_> jag har lyckats få till ns1 tror jag, kan iaf pinga den
<Leo_> men hur ja får den att peka på min domän
<OrangeCat> Interested: Alltså... "trött på Windows"... hrm... det är ju inte som att du använder din dator för själva OS:et eller ens GUI:et i sig?
<Leo_> får inte till det
<cHarNe2> Leo_: men du, vad är du vill åstakomma?
<Leo_> håller på med en linux server labb
<cHarNe2> Leo_: aha, ok.
<Leo_> har kämpat flera dagar och testat allt utan att lyckas :P
<Leo_> inte ens google vill hjälpa mig denna gång
<cHarNe2> Leo_: är det nån uppgift till skolan alltså?
<Leo_> yes en labb
<haffe> Jag fick en cool idé.
<haffe> Jag undrar vem man skulle kunna söka spons hos för den.
<cHarNe2> Leo_: http://www.ludd.luth.se/~kavli/BIND-FAQ.html
<Interested> OrangeCat: nej men det känns som att det bara krånglar hela tiden.
<OrangeCat> Interested: Linux krånglar ännu mer... hehe.
<haffe> Folk som säger att de 'vill testa ubuntu' utan att förstöra något. Det skulle vara guld att ha ett 2gb USBminne med en livedist på.
<OrangeCat> Windows har i alla fall brett stöd.
<Leo_> cHarNe2 har läst den och testat, men får inte riktigt till det
<OrangeCat> haffe: Finns?
<OrangeCat> Interested kan ju köra en live-CD för att kolla.
<cHarNe2> Leo_: #dns?
<Leo_> jo får testa där igen, ingen svarade sist :P
<Interested> OrageCat: okej, får göra det.
<cHarNe2> Leo_: ok, irc tar tid när det är få i kanalerna
<Interested> Tack för hjälpen
<spacebug-> Leo_: #linux på efnet är rätt bra på det mesta.. engelska dock finns även #linux.se där
<Leo_> spacebug: tack ska testa där också :)
<spacebug-> iofs finns det väl en #ubuntu här med va? mer internationell och kanske lite större ..där kanske du kan få mer ubuntuspecifik hjälp
<spacebug-> även om configen till bind borde va densamma oavsett dist ;)
<Leo_> spacebug: tack de va många användare där, säkert någon som kan hjälpa
<spacebug-> ;)
<Geblod> Hej
<spacebug-> tjena
<Geblod> Någon som kan tänkas hjälpa mig att installera Ubuntu
<spacebug-> hut långt har du kommit?
<spacebug-> hur*
<Geblod> Jag har installerat 10.04 2, 10.10 men det blir svart skärm direkt efter bios load. även testat alternate då kommer jag till Ubuntu och prickarna för laddning
<Geblod> Jag har lyckats köra 10.10 alternate men efter någon uppdatering uppför den sig knepigt
<spacebug-> hum
<xyzp> jobbigt
<Geblod> misstänker mitt grafikkort
<spacebug-> vad är det för grafikkort?
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<xyzp> Go eftermiddag
<spacebug-> hej UkuleleSolen
<Geblod> det nyper när splashsreen dykerupp, nvidia 9650M Gt
<spacebug-> Geblod: nvidia brukar ju funka
<spacebug-> svårt att säga va det kan va
<UkuleleSolen> jag fortsätter tjata om min eeebox 1501p ja, som jag inte får att funka riktigt
<Geblod> umm men detta är en bärbar med delat dedikerat minne
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: vad är problemet
<haffe> Han får bara text i övre högra hörnet.
<haffe> Geblod: Ifall du trycker ctrl+alt+f1 efter att den nyper, vad får du fram då?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: jag kör en sån med 10.10 och det funkar
<cHarNe2> UkuleleSolen: text?
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Det uppebara problemet har med grafiken att göra. Översta delen av bilden syns inte
<spacebug-> öhm..
<spacebug-> hdmi?
<Geblod> Vet inte jag måste installera om den då snuskar medw7 nu
<UkuleleSolen> har provat både ubuntu 10.10, Kubuntu och några fler. samma fel uppstår. provar nu att starta upp en XBMC-skiva
<UkuleleSolen> hdmi, ja
<cHarNe2> Geblod: plocker den ip-adress?
<Geblod> haffe Vet inte jag måste installera om den då snuskar medw7 nu
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: jag har aldrig haft nått problem med det vare sig med xbmc-live eller när jag installerade 10.10. Det kan inte ha med skärmen/tv:n att göra och inställningar på hdmi-ingången? kanske satt till 720p eller nått?
<UkuleleSolen> har den kopplad till en teve. Har aldrig haft något problem med den andra datorn jag kopplat in på samma sätt
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> har du en hdmi-skärm du kan prova med?
<spacebug-> bara för at utesluta
<UkuleleSolen> börjar ju nästan tro att det har NÅGOT med teven att göra
<UkuleleSolen> jo, har visserligen en
<UkuleleSolen> till
<UkuleleSolen> Ser nu att det blir ungefär samma fenomen med XBMC :(
<spacebug-> för jag satte bara i min i tv:n och vips funkade det
<UkuleleSolen> ska prova att koppla hdmi-sladden direkt till teven. Egentligen borde det inte ha nån betydelse. Men man vet ju aldrig
<spacebug-> hu har du dwet nu då? genom nått annat?
<Geblod> jag hoppas att det blir bättre i 11:an men ingen av för släppen fungerar
<spacebug-> kolla även om du har fler hdmi-ingångar på tv:n om det blir samma i alla
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<Geblod> tell haffe någon ide
<spacebug-> skulle precis skriva till geblod att fler verkar ha problem med det han/hon hade problem med
<UkuleleSolen> testade just att koppla in den direkt till teven. samma sak då. Men jag ska låta den få starta om
<UkuleleSolen> betvivlar att det är min teve som ställer till det så
<spacebug-> alltså iom att jag har en likadan så måste det ju va tv:n eller nått i bios till eeeboxen
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. samma fenomen vid omstart
<spacebug-> alternativt annan firmware eller fel på produkten
<spacebug-> om du går in i bios ser du hela bilden då?
<OrangeCat> Hammarby-Nisse är hääärlig...
<UkuleleSolen> Men, jäklar - efter lite omställande på tevens ratio-inställningar - funkar det :D :D
<OrangeCat> I'm so with the times, maaaaaan.
<spacebug-> haha sa ju det!
<UkuleleSolen> Nu ska jag koppla den via recivern och se så att det funkar där också
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag har ett helt annat datorproblem. Min katt envisas med att lägga sig mellan min skärm och tangentbord.. och det slutar alltid med att tassarna och hår ligger över en del tangenter och är alltså ivägen
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> även om du flyttar skärmen bakåt och tangentbordet mot dig?
<virtuald> spacebug-:
<UkuleleSolen> Nu finns inte alla ratio-alternativ att välja på. Då bör det vara något med revivern
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<spacebug-> virtuald: finns lixom ingen plats hehe
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> är fy-spray ett alternativ?
<spacebug-> hehe kanske..aldrig provat..jag är för toffel.. han får va överallt.. dessutom redan klöst sönder min soffa och så
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> provat att ställa ett glas vatten där?
<spacebug-> så det är ivägen menar du?
<virtuald> har ett par sönderklösta fåtöljer själv :> och tapeter
<spacebug-> hehe
<virtuald> ja
<spacebug-> ja ibland ..eller så står det en eller två skålar med snacks där ;)
<spacebug-> annars är det ju bara att ta fram dammsugaren så syns inte katten till på ett tag ;P
<virtuald> :>
<UkuleleSolen> vad tusan kan det bero på att om jag kopplar eeeboxen direkt till teven har jag massor av ratio-inställningar att välja på, men när jag kopplar via revivern har jag bara två att välja på - och inga av dessa passar?
<spacebug-> kan det va så att recievern bara skickar vidare två av alla bildsignaler?
<spacebug-> jag vet för dåligt hur hdm funkar
<spacebug-> hdmi*
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Förstärkaren gör verkligen inte mycket med bilden. Den bara skickar den vidare till teven. Knappt jag hittar några inställningar alls in förstärkarens menyer som har med bild att göra
<spacebug-> jag tänkte mer om det va nått hårdkodat i den
<spacebug-> en del recievers har ju tex hdmi-förstärkning, filter som fixar bättre bild mm
<spacebug-> det är samma hdmi-ingång på tv:n du testat med både genom recievern och direkt eller?
<spacebug-> så det inte är så att tv:n har olika många options för de olika hdmi-ingångarna
<spacebug-> jag har en gammal tjocktv som har just så på scarten
<spacebug-> en scart kan göra mer än den andra
<UkuleleSolen> provade att koppla via recivern till tevens andra ingång. Men då var det samma sak.
<UkuleleSolen> Ska prova lite fler kombinationer nu :)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia: god eftermiddag i detta stråladen väder ;)
<Philip5> strålande
<amelia> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Detta var högst märkvärdigt. Finner inget som tyder på att recivern skulle påverka bilden på något vis
<larsemil> #daladevelop!
<phnom>  UkuleleSolen Det kan vara så att recievern sväljer pinne 14-19 som är optional i standarden och har hand om hotplugging och lite sånt
<phnom> s/14-19/14 & 19
<UkuleleSolen> phonom Vilket betyder?
<UkuleleSolen> Att jag omöjligen kan köra eeeboxen via recivern?
<phnom> Det var väl egentligen inte några problem förutom samma som om du kopplar direkt, du fick väl bara lite mindre inställningar att välja på i TVn?
<UkuleleSolen> Mindre och mindre... Massor av skärmytan fattas.
<phnom> SÃ¥ det funkade om du kopplade in den direkt i TVn?
<UkuleleSolen> japp
<phnom> Jaha, kör det direkt in i TVn då :P
<UkuleleSolen> men kopplar jag den direkt till teven går jag ju miste om ljudet (vilket är halva grejen med eeeboxen) Dessutom krävs det massor av knapptryckningar för att byta mellan källorna :(
<phnom> Eh, nä, den ska ju skicka ljudet via HDMIn också?
<OrangeCat> Mitt lördagskul består i att gå ned till grovsoprummet och gräva bland elektronikprylarna. Har jag ett liv?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, då skickar den ju ljudet till teven.
<OrangeCat> Hittade en iMac idag. Gammal tjockis. Tänkte nästan släpa hem den.
<OrangeCat> Men så tänkte jag: "näää... även om den funkar lär jag inte använda den till något vettigt. Bara leka lite i GUI:et ett tag."
<UkuleleSolen> Då kan jag ju glömma soround, subwoofer och allt det
<phnom> Jaha, du menar så... Jo, men kan du inte koppla coax-ljud ut ur TVn in i recievern då? :P Lite jobbigt men...
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, det blir en väldig work-around :(
<UkuleleSolen> Uch, vad besviken jag blev nu
<phnom> Det bästa hade ju varit om TVn hade fattat att den kunnat skicka ljudet via HDMIn till recievern helt automagiskt
<phnom> Funkar det med andra datorn via recievern? Vad har den för OS, grafikkort och drivrutiner?
<UkuleleSolen> HDMI-porten har jag inte fått igång i Ubuntu med den. men dualbootar med windows 7 och det funkar
<UkuleleSolen> I den burken är det ett ATI-kort
<phnom> ... Då kanske det inte är så konstigt att det funkar med den men inte eeeboxen... Windowsversionen av drivrutinerna brukar ju vara lite bättre, plus att det inte ens nästan är samma grafikkort.
<UkuleleSolen> Förbannat - 4000 kronor - slängda i sjön!
 * spacebug- kör alla saker in i tv:n och sen optiskt till receivern
 * phnom kör coax från TVn och optisk från xboxen
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: för att få HDMI-ljudet med eeeboxen så har jag hälp till dig
<UkuleleSolen> teven har inte nog med ingångar. Det var där recivern kom in i bilden
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Vi kan byta eebox med varandra, min har ingen HDMI = inga problem med HDMI
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: tack för hjälpen, men ljudet. har inte fått igång det än. Men känns som det kvittar nu
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Har du provat med Win7 på eeeboxen och se om HDMIn funkar då? Du kan ju trots allt lira XBMC på Win också...
<phnom> Dock funkar det ju typ nu, allt du behöver är en ljud sladd ut från TVn och sen hamra lite extra på fjärrkontrollen ;)
<phnom> Fast utan särskrivning
<UkuleleSolen> phonom, har ingen win7-licens över. har en Vista, som jag inte har licensnumret till, tillgängligt
<phnom> Fick du inget med eeeboxen?
<spacebug-> dom kommer utan OS
<UkuleleSolen> Om jag bara hade kunnat tvinga teven att köra i rätt läge...
<phnom> Beror väl på vart man köper, dustin säljer den med W7HP,
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: iaf ang ljudet så lägger du till raden "load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,7 sink_name=output" i  /etc/pulse/default.pa och avkommenterar raden "#set-default-sink output". Alltså blir det "set-default-sink output"
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<jonasbjork> hej ubuntufolk!
<spacebug-> tydligen sitter det för många hdmi-devices på kortet så pulseaudio blir helt förvirrat och vet inte vilken den ska använda ;)
<spacebug-> hej!
<jonasbjork> bästa programmet för att göra dvd (för spelare) av avi-film?
<larsemil> hej jonasbjork!
<jonasbjork> hej larsemil !
<jonasbjork> larsemil: har du koll på hur jag får en avi till dvd-r ?
<larsemil> du skulle ha varit och nördat med oss på #daladevelop!
<larsemil> jonasbjork: nej. :(
<BeelzebubSE> Hur gör jag för att mounta en "fakeraid" (NTFS, raid 1) och använda i Ubuntu? Googlat som en galning men blir inte riktigt klok på det hela
<jonasbjork> larsemil: det är mycket jag borde göra ;) den här veckan sov jag sju timmar mellan onsdag morgon och fredag kväll
<OrangeCat> APPLE IPAD 16GB WI-FI för 3.500:- på Dustin... faktiskt nästan bekvämt billigt, ju.
<OrangeCat> Varför blir det så jävla dyrt så fort man ska ha 3G-stöd?
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: jag har förbeställt en 64GB 3G iPad2
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: om nu din reciever inte släpper igenom allt som den kanske borde så kolla om det går att ändra i biosen på eeeboxen hur den skickar ut hdmi-signalerna eller nått
<OrangeCat> jonasbjork: Varför ska du ha så sjukt mycket lagring?
<OrangeCat> Ser inte varför man behöver en iPad 2 när det finns iPad som är billigare...
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Tanken slog mig. Nån aning på vilka parametrar jag bör titta efter?
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: varför skulle jag inte ta den om jag kan det? ;)
<OrangeCat> Alltså... har paddan en USB-ingång med vilken man kan föra över filer från en PC?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: dessvärre inte. Jag vet dåligt hur hdmi funkar som sagt.. va bara en tanke att det kanske skulle kunna gå att ändra nått
<OrangeCat> Jag har för fan inte ens sett en padda IRL ännu.
<OrangeCat> Ingen affär demoar den.
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: elgiganten här har ipad1 iaf
<OrangeCat> Varför har inte Media Markt/ONOFF/Elgiganten/Expert några exemplar?
<OrangeCat> Stockholm...
<phnom> Det kan nog vara så att receivern försöker med automagi ställa in saker och misslyckas.
<larsemil> jonasbjork: servrar smo bråkade?
<BeelzebubSE> Hur kan man kolla vilka devices som är mountade?
<cahoot> mount
<jonasbjork> larsemil: den dog
<jonasbjork> larsemil: RAM-minnet i den lade av
<jonasbjork> larsemil: hade en load på 0.00 och allt laggade sönder
<OrangeCat> Vad är det värsta som kan hända om ens consumer-NAT-router blir rootad/exploitad? Och hur vanligt är det?
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BeelzebubSE> haha, det var enklare än väntat cahoot :)
<UkuleleSolen> phonom, verkar så. Det dumma är att jag inte hittar några parametrar att ändra i. Förvånar mig inte om det funkar med en annan teve
<jonasbjork> larsemil: hade tur att jag kunde kopiera över filer från den, slapp flyga till stockholm och fixa
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: var i default.pa ska jag lägga in textraden?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: blir det samma om du sätter in din hdmi-skärm efter recievern?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: jag la min precis innan raden jag avkommenterade
<BeelzebubSE> hmm, tror dmraiden redan hittat raiden men försöker lista ut vad den heter så jag kan mounta den, fick en rätt lång lista med fdisk -l
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: det där med annan skärm ska jag kolla upp. har ju en vanlig bildskärm med hdmi in
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: ok testa det. Jag brukar alltid försöka med uteslutningsmetoden för att se vart ett fel är
<spacebug-> ofta slutar det med att jag är felet iofs ;)
<larsemil> jonasbjork: ta lite helg nu istället!
<amelia> jonasbjork!
<BeelzebubSE> När man ska mounta en sk. fakeraid, ska devicen heta /dev/sd* eller /dev/dm-*?
<jonasbjork> larsemil: devede verkar vara vad jag söker, kompilerar nu
<amelia> jonasbjork: du får anställa någon i sthlm som kan klappa på servrarna här. :)
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: tror den kommer heta /dev/sd
<jonasbjork> larsemil: helg är för mesar ;)
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: startar om nu. Ska bli intressant och se om jag har ljud nu
<jonasbjork> amelia: hade lite otur bara, höll på att sätta upp en replika av servern (inför ha-proxy i racket) och skitservern rasade innan jag var klar.
<UkuleleSolen> Kommer bara höras i teven visserligen
<amelia> jonasbjork: dåligt.
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: var länge sedan jag körde/testade fakeraid men gör det aldrig längre för det är rätt dåligt. bättre att köra med linux mjukvaruraid i så fall men det funkar förstås inte på/med windows
<jonasbjork> amelia: ja, helt kass :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: nu skall jag ge mig på att virtualisera mitt liv
<jonasbjork> amelia: vet du om man kan köra kvm-images (från linux) i OSX?
<amelia> jonasbjork: jag sitter också och smygjobbar lite. fast bara enkla småincidenter.
<UkuleleSolen> wtf - "väntar på att ljudsystemet ska svara"
<amelia> jonasbjork: ingen anning tyvärr.
<larsemil> jonasbjork: gått över helt till gentoo nu?
<jonasbjork> amelia: vill kunna snapshotta systemet och flytta dem mellan linux/osx/windows
<jonasbjork> amelia: finns säkert något som fungerar (INTE vmware!)
<amelia> jonasbjork: jag kör inte så mycket OSX.
<jonasbjork> larsemil: ja, gentoo is da shiat
<jonasbjork> ;)
 * spacebug- drar iväg på musikalen Rent ;)
<amelia> jonasbjork: virtualbox funkar ju, men inte så kul för servergrejjer
<jonasbjork> spacebug-: gl, hf!
<jonasbjork> amelia: funderar på om inte vbox klarar av att köra kvm-images
<jonasbjork> amelia: jag får helt enkelt testa
<OrangeCat> Sexigaste netbooken/ultraportabla jag någonsin sett: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010549160.aspx
<amelia> gött med helg. smygjobba med små enkla saker, dricka pepsi max och småäta gula cocktailtomater <3
<OrangeCat> HÃ¥ller ni med?
<jonasbjork> ..borde ladda min galaxy tab också, så jag kan läsa veckans rss-skörd
<amelia> jonasbjork: det är väl den som är troligast att klara av det iaf
<BeelzebubSE> Philip5: Hmm, du vet inte om det enkelt går att skapa en linux mjukvaruraid utifrån två ntfs diskar? Eller måste jag först flytta filerna till en annan disk, formatera diskarna till ext* och sen skapa raiden?
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: Macbook Air 11" är sexigast
<jonasbjork> amelia: appropå något helt annat. svenska linuxföreningen är inte snabba ;)
<jonasbjork> amelia: i november (2010) kom vi överens att de skall ta över linuxportalen.se, nu är det mars 2011 ;)
<amelia> jonasbjork: hehe, good luck with that. :)
<OrangeCat> jonasbjork: Den var inte billig, den.
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: du kan köra ntfs på den raiden men det är ju inte så stor poäng för windows kommer inte kunna starta eller läsa den
<OrangeCat> Samma pris som en fullstor MacBook Pro, typ.
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: billigt och sexig är inte en lösbar ekvation
<OrangeCat> # Linux punkt s-e, vi gör en slashback, tillbaka på mircen, vi går till attack #
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: se bara min flickvän, hon är inte billig i drift hon :/
<OrangeCat> jonasbjork: Jaså... värsta golddiggern?
<amelia> jonasbjork: har inte hört ett skit varken ifrån eller om dem sen jag avgick som ordförande och bestämde mig för att lägga min tid på något vettigt, eller jo. en gång. då ville de ta över IRC-kanalen jag reggade åt dem på freenode.
<OrangeCat> Eller Mac-diggaren kanske?
<BeelzebubSE> Philip5: Sorry, det blev rörigt där, är lite trött. Tänkte om det finns nåt smidigt sätt för mig att återskapa NTFS fakeraiden som en ext* linux mjukvaruraid
<jonasbjork> OrangeCat: fick beställa ett nytt visa-kort nyligen, hon slet ut magnetremsan på det gamla :(
<OrangeCat> Slet ut?
<OrangeCat> :O
<OrangeCat> Jaha... wore out.
<OrangeCat> Inte tore out...
<OrangeCat> Kanske whore out i det här fallet :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
 * OrangeCat är ordlekarnas konung
<amelia> jonasbjork: hahaha, har du inte lärt dig att man ska ha kvinnor med egna plastkort? :P
<jonasbjork> amelia: ;)
<OrangeCat> amelia = förmögen, kostymklädd och dyr sportbil.
<OrangeCat> Svarta solglasögon.
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: du kommer nog inte undan att skapa nya raiden först då och kopiera över data till den. konvertera går nog inte
<BeelzebubSE> ok
<OrangeCat> Önskar jag hade en Lenovo. Märket spelar verkligen roll.
<BeelzebubSE> kanske är smidigaste lösningen ändå
<jonasbjork> amelia: amex har skickat en massa info om sina kort till mig det senaste året, slutade med att jag tog ett och skulle prova. har fan aldrig varit med om sämre skit.
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: men du kommer inte kunna komma åt de filerna från windows då
<jonasbjork> amelia: butiker vägrar ta emot det, andra kräver leg och signatur, .. VISA fixar man med pin-kod.
<jonasbjork> amelia: skall skicka tillbaka amex:et och be dem fara åt..
<amelia> jonasbjork: amex är inget att ha.
<BeelzebubSE> men jag kan väl fortfarande använda det som nas isf Philip5, windows kommer väl åt dom om jag delar ut den med samba över nätverket eller?
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: ja
<BeelzebubSE> ok
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: menar bara att om du bootar windows med den disken så kan inte windows hitta den
<amelia> jonasbjork: eurocard är bra däremot. :)
<BeelzebubSE> mm, förstår. det är inget problem i det här fallet som tur är
<jonasbjork> amelia: har ett EC i jobbet
<Philip5> hittar disken gör den ju men inte datan på partitionerna :)
<BeelzebubSE> vad ska man googla på för att hitta info om linux egen mjukvaruraid då?
<jonasbjork> amelia: och eftersom det är mastercard vill jag ha ett visa privat. om mc har problem när jag är ute och reser.
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Det där med ljudet fungerande inte över huvud taget
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: ops, det där var visst att sätta upp vid installatinen
<jonasbjork> devede ser ut att vara enkelt
<jonasbjork> får prova
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: fast på slutet så står det även hur du sätter upp och ändrar själv
<Philip5> BeelzebubSE: här står det också en massa som kan vara intressant att kolla på: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<BeelzebubSE> tack Philip5
<Philip5> vassego
<lusmus> vad är altanative cd?
<lusmus> jag vet att för nåt man installerar med med en klenare dator som har mindre ram minne på
<Philip5> det är det inte
<lusmus> vad är det då?
<Philip5> det blir samma installation som med desktopcd
<Philip5> skillnaden är att man inte har något liveläge men instället har lite expertval och inte samma gränssnitt vid installationen
<lusmus> jag valde CLI, men jag ville ha det installera så att blir som en live cd skulle göra men med altanative cd
<lusmus> philip
<BeelzebubSE> efter reboot kommer jag inte längre åt min ubuntumaskin med hjälp av värdnamnet utan måste använda ip-adressen, nån som har en aning om vad som kan vara fel?
<kodein> ledande fråga: vad gjorde du innan reboot?
<BeelzebubSE> installerade om samba
<BeelzebubSE> hostname är samma som tidigare när jag kollar med sudo hostname, /etc/hosts visar också rätt tror jag (127.0.1.1 minhost)
<kodein> så det är från localhost du försöker nå den med värdnamnet?
<_sara_> how do you withhould a number in sweden?
<BeelzebubSE> .. kodein :D
<_sara_> ie i dont want to show my number to the person i am dialing from sweden to a swedish number
<kodein> *31#
<BeelzebubSE> är det bara att ersätta 127.0.1.1 med * eller vad bör man använda?
<Philip5> kodein: är det inte #31#nummer?
<kodein> 127.0.0.1 localhost minhost ska räcka
<kodein> Philip5: jo, det tyckte jag implicerades.
<Philip5> _sara_: #31#number-to-call
<kodein> såg nu att du frågade om # först, men jag har för mig alla såna där koder ska börja med *
<BeelzebubSE> Ok, utöver entryn för 127.0.0.1 localhost minhost har jag också en entry som heter 127.0.1.1 minhost, kan jag ta bort den?
<kodein> men det kanske är #31#foo
<kodein> nä, ska inte spela nån roll
<kodein> 127.* är loopback
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då tro
<antii> Philip5: kolla när de bombar
<Philip5> antii: vart då?
<lusmus> vad skulle ni göra.. installera ubuntu med wubi eller installera det runt om windows? genom att partitionera :P
<Philip5> ja inte skulle jag köra wubi iaf
<lusmus> haha, men på tanke om mig :) har svårt att bestämma :S
<lusmus> jag tror att partionera den bredvid skulle göra det bättre, men wubi kan jag lätt ta bort när jag tröttnat eller nåt liknande xD
<lusmus> Philip5: hehe ok
<BeelzebubSE> hnnngh
<BeelzebubSE> vad hände med tiden
<Philip5> den bara försvann
<kodein> jag tog den.
<Philip5> kodein: jasså det är du som är tidtjuven!!! :O
<kodein> nja, jag blev ombedd av någon att ta tiden, och då gjorde jag det
<OrangeCat> Ridtjuren?
<OrangeCat> Tidtjuven?
<OrangeCat> Fan vad jag vill ha en iPad och en Lenovo-laptop. Och fan vad jag är pank.
<OrangeCat> Undrar hur man får saker gratis.
<cahoot> Tag lärdom av händelserna i Japan - lyckan bor inte i tingen
<OrangeCat> Nej, men när man inte får kärlek så har man bara tingen och arbete.
<OrangeCat> Och förresten... vilka händelser i Japan?
<OrangeCat> Tsunamin och det?
<cahoot> oj du har ju ingen iPad och alltså inte följa med i nyheterna - sorry
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte vad det har att göra med materiell önskan.
<cahoot> men ja - tsunamin och det
<OrangeCat> iPaddan vill jag enbart ha för att kunna läsa IDG-artiklar av Jörgen Städje på toan.
<OrangeCat> Och Lenovo-laptoppen behövs för att kunna arbeta på resande fot på vettigt sätt.
<OrangeCat> Klarar iPad att läsa PDF?
<cahoot> iPDF
<OrangeCat> ?
<kodein> iGuess.
<BeelzebubSE> iGiveUp
<cahoot> iPDF for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store
<OrangeCat> ?
<OrangeCat> Fattar nadad.
<OrangeCat> Är det en ny pryl?
<cahoot> egentligen var det ett lamt försök till skämt - verkligheten synes dock ha hunnit före
<OrangeCat> Öh...
<kodein> fast vad skulle det annars heta?
<OrangeCat> Din humor är inte den bästa.
<OrangeCat> iPad verkar ju vara GJORD för att läsa PDF:er, nästan.
<OrangeCat> SÃ¥ om den inte klrarar det blir jag otroligt besviken.
<OrangeCat> Beschwiken.
<cahoot> jösses
<kodein> bolsjeviken?
<Trullo> ipaden e grym
<jonasbjork> jag gillade KDE3, varför förstörde de den ?
<Philip5> för att kde4 är så mycket trevligare :)
<jonasbjork> skall jag ge mig på att kompilera kde4 menar du?
<Philip5> jag vet bara en annan förutom du i så fall som saknar kde3
<jonasbjork> lär ju ta hela natten att få igång det
<Philip5> det är ju rätt mastigt att bygga själv
<jonasbjork> jag kör Gentoo you know
<jonasbjork> allt byggs från sås
<Philip5> lite jobbigt
<jonasbjork> inte alls, trevligt som tusan
<Philip5> men det finns väl vissa binärer även för gentoo nu för tiden?
<jonasbjork> alltid senaste versionen på datorn (datorerna)
<Philip5> eller är det bara grund tagesena?
<jonasbjork> ja, firefox-bin t.ex.
<Philip5> stagesena...
<jonasbjork> man kör bara stage3 numera
<jonasbjork> har fortfarande inte fått igång ljudkortet ;)
<Philip5> har du inte en riktigt vass dator så  tar det nog längre rid än över natten att bygga
<jonasbjork> kört gentoo på den här laptopen sedan januari
<Philip5> beror ju på hur länge man sover förstås
<jonasbjork> core2duo 2.5ghz
<jonasbjork> med 4gb ram
<Philip5> tar nog en bra stund
<jonasbjork> rätt snappy faktiskt
<Philip5> har du qt4 sedan tidigare? eller ska det också byggas?
<jonasbjork> tror jag har det kompilerat
<jonasbjork> kör ju k3b i gnome
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men k3b använder väl en del kde4 redan
<Philip5> inte bara qt4
<jonasbjork> testat devede ikväll
<jonasbjork> konverterade en avi till dvd-iso
<Philip5> jo
<jonasbjork> och nu bränner jag den till skiva
<jonasbjork> får se om det fungerar
<Philip5> brukar funka rätt bra
<jonasbjork> devede var verkligen enkelt
<Philip5> jepp, men har inte heller alla powergrejer med menyer och annat utan lägger dem lite basic
<Philip5> men enkelt
 * realubot is back in town.
<OrangeCat> Vafaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...
<OrangeCat> Händer det inget häftigt snart så dör jag.
<andol> OrangeCat: Ta lite egna iniativ?
<OrangeCat> Omöjligt utan investerare.
<OrangeCat> Och känner inga rikisar.
<OrangeCat> Och inga rikisar IRCar.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Vad är det frågan om?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Vad ska du med rikisar till?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Om du har en bra idé så är det väl inte så svårt att få fram kapital?
<OrangeCat> Ha pengar till att göra saker.
<OrangeCat> Jo?
<realubot> Ja, men vad?
<OrangeCat> För det finns ingen att prata med.
<realubot> Det är klart det gör. Titta på Draknästet.
<OrangeCat> Öööööö...
<OrangeCat> Skämta inte.
<realubot> Där har du folk med stålar. Han Douglas, Mats och Richard. Dom har ju ena foten i IT-branschen.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Har du någon bra idé då?
<zChris> http://www.e24.se/lifestyle/prylar/iphone-in-i-sveriges-riksdagen_2685967.e24
<OrangeCat> realubot: Men?
<OrangeCat> Jag tänker inte ansöka till något jävla TV-program...
<realubot> OrangeCat: Ja, men det behöver du inte. Zennström investerar ju pengar via något riskkapitalbolag.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Eller så bygger du från grunden och finansirar allt själv steg för steg...
<realubot> zChris: iPhone rekommenderas ju till företag framför Android-lurar pga säkerheten.
<OrangeCat> Snarare p.g.a. att de får alla manliga användare/inköpare att få stånd.
<OrangeCat> Och de kvinnliga att bli helt våta.
<OrangeCat> "Dregel... mmm... aaaah... sexig Apple-hårdvara... skulle vilja ha sex med dig, iPhone... du är så fin... vill bara... mmm... ta på dej.... åååh..."
<realubot> OrangeCat: Vad har du för idé då?
<OrangeCat> Säger jag väl inte till dig...
<realubot> OrangeCat: Du får söka dig till Silicon Valley. Här i Schweden finns inte några pengar...
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg titta på den här fina videon med sheen :D
<realubot> Sheen is Winning!
<t^> haha jepp :>
<t^> bi-winning!
<t^> epic !
<t^> skön remix
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88&feature=related också fin
<Philip5> youtube är störigt långsamt ibland
<antii> mjo
<antii> tycker de borde ha råd med lite bättre bandbredd med alla ads de har :O)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> inte så kul att få sitta och buffra videos
<HeMan> jahapp, ska ni dricka stora kaffekoppar i morgon då? http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=104214256328529
<Xappe_> det gör jag varje dag :)
 * amelia har slutat dricka kaffe.. :(
<HeMan> kan man på något enkelt sätt hämta mail från gmail in till RT?
<HeMan> eller ska jag sätta upp en mailserver och göra forward på just den adressen?
<amelia> pust vad jag har att göra snart..
<amelia> http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110319_001.jpg <- mitt datorrum.
<amelia> http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110319_003.jpg <- och det där ska in där också på något sätt.
<HeMan> amelia: gzip -9?
<amelia> HeMan: haha
<HeMan> amelia: har bamsefar fått koppla in en cisco-pryl med?
<HeMan> amelia: såg just att det var en bunt cisco-prylar
<amelia> vi har bara cisco-switchar, routerar och accesspunkter hemma :P
<amelia> men det som är i rummet på bild 1 är avstängt alltihop... bild 2 däremot är en del igång bl.a. ciscogrejjerna överst.
<HeMan> :)
<amelia> men nu måste vi hitta ett bra gummigolv som vi kan lägga ovanpå parkettgolvet så det inte går sönder av all tyngd från rackskåpet.
<amelia> så 1. handla gummigolv 2. bär ut allt 3. lägg in gummigolv 4. bär in allt igen. :P
<Xappe_> heh, på jobbet råkade de "få" ett smärre kluster från KTH. 70 st enheter om 80 kg :P Nu vet ingen var de ska göra av dem, och rummet de hade tänkt sig skulle efter lite utredning inte klara tyngden
<HeMan> behöver ni verkligen 2 48-portars + 2 16-portars switchar?
<HeMan> Xappe_: vilket kluster var det?
<amelia> njä.. kanske inte. :P
<amelia> HeMan: sitter lite extreme-skit längst ner i nätracket också, men de syns som tur är inte. :P
<Xappe_> HeMan: det var nåt de gjorde sig av med när det installerade nåt nytt
<HeMan> Xappe_: var det PDC's prylar?
<Xappe_> HeMan: har ingen direkt koll på vad det var eller vad det hette/var del av när det var igång
<Xappe_> HeMan: skulle tippa på det
<HeMan> jag är så otroligt nöjd att jag bara har en fysisk server och kör resten virtuellt
<HeMan> på tal om det, är det någon som förstorat sina PV'ar?
<HeMan> jag kom på att jag sparade några hundra GB på varje disk för lab, men det verkar som jag inte kommer att labba direkt mot "rå" disk, kör allt via lvm
<HeMan> hmm
<HeMan> ändrade just storleken på mina partitioner och bootade om, nu får jag inget svar från maskinen
<HeMan> puh!
<HeMan> var bara för dålig på att vänta...
<Philip5> HeMan: nämen! så här dags!
<Philip5> ?
<HeMan> jodå
<Philip5> du tillhör ju dagschiftet
<HeMan> och även morgonskiftet i bland
<HeMan> eller kanske moron-skiftet...
<Philip5> :P
<HeMan> tror jag ska försöka stycka ut lite data
<HeMan> nån som provat bygga ut ett LUKS-krypterat filsystem?
<Philip5> har inte provat mer än truecrygt
<Philip5> truecrypt
<HeMan> det verkar inte vara några problem
<Philip5> ska det väl inte vara
<HeMan> trodde inte heller det, men man vet ju aldrig med krypterade prylar
<HeMan> kan nyare kärnor använda alla cores för krypteringen?
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> amelia verkar inte vara någon vanlig brutta, hon.
<OrangeCat> Jävla datacenter till lägenhet enligt bilderna.
<HeMan> jo amelia har en fäbless för gamla datorer
<OrangeCat> Fabläss =S
<OrangeCat> Andra kör vintage-mode.
<OrangeCat> amelia kör vintage-datorer.
<OrangeCat> "Guuud vicken söt VAX! Fick du den på realisation? <3 <3 ^.^"
<OrangeCat> ;)
<HeMan> grymt vilken prestandaskillnad det verkar vara om jag låter järnet krypter mot om jag låter gästen kryptera min lv!
<amelia> haha
<HeMan> eller så är det nått annat problem
<HeMan> när jag skapar filsystemet på järnet går det fort men gör jag det i gästen går det riktigt segt
<HeMan> men när jag flyttade ut krypteringen så började det gå lite fortare i alla fall
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-20
<HeMan> ne nu är det nog dags att ge sig
<HeMan> knoddarna vaknar om ca 5 h och vill ha frulle
<amelia> HeMan: hårt liv..
<OrangeCat> Knoddar?
<OrangeCat> Frulle lär betyda frukost.
<Markslap> Frulle är frukost.
<Markslap> Knoddar är barn.
<Markslap> Små barn.
<OrangeCat> Övergår mitt förstånd varför man vill utsätta sig för det...
<OrangeCat> För kanske några års möjlig lycka mellan att de är 4 och 12... förutsatt att det inte blir skilsmässa och skit.
<HeMan> Frukost är gott
<OrangeCat> När de är bäbisar är de ju otroligt jobbiga... och tonåringar...
<HeMan> eller var det inte det du menade
<Markslap> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att ta en unge från att dom är 11-12 typ.
<OrangeCat> Hyr-en-unge.se
<Markslap> <3
<OrangeCat> Unge-att-hyra.se skulle funka bättre än chef-att-hyra.se.
<OrangeCat> Finns katthotell i Japan.
<HeMan> den klassiska dåliga-pappa-varianten, komma in i livet när dom är tonåringar
<Markslap> mm
<OrangeCat> Borde finnas typ fritidshotell för folk som inte vill ha barn själva.
<HeMan> det brukar sällan bli bra
<OrangeCat> Jag måste vara felkonstruerad eftersom jag verkligen inte tycker att bäbisar är gulliga.
<Markslap> OrangeCat: +1
<Markslap> Jag hatar ungar.
<Markslap> No offence till er som har ungar.
<OrangeCat> "Ungar" är helt okej... om de inte är jobbiga. Men jag avskyr de riktigt små.
<OrangeCat> Som inte kan gå själva och inte prata.
<Markslap> Mm
<OrangeCat> Det där bäbisskriket... det är verkligen biologiskt skapat för att vara obehagligt.
<OrangeCat> Tyvärr har det nog lett till ett otroligt stort antal bäbisdöder.
<HeMan> tror inte det är ett stort antal
<OrangeCat> Av män som typ slängt bäbisen i väggen för att få tyst på den efter timme efter timme av oavbrutet skrikande. Jag klarar knappt några sekunder utan att bli helt galen, så jag kan verkligen förstå att man skulle bli helt galen på riktigt.
<HeMan> kanske några
<amelia> tonåringar är ju jätteroliga. :)
<Markslap> Men tänk att få en unge som är 11-12.
<Markslap> När dom börjar få lite personlighet.
<Markslap> Visa vad riktig musik är.
<OrangeCat> 11-12 är ganska sent.
<virtuald> :>
<Markslap> Lära ungen programmering, serverkulturen.
<Markslap> IRC.
<Markslap> Och att stava korrekt.
<HeMan> heh
<virtuald> sen blir ungen tonåring och skiter i allt du sagt och går med i hare krishna
<HeMan> mina 2-åringar har både personlighet och riktig musiksmak
<Markslap> Visa dom bäst porrsidorna etc.
<OrangeCat> Med risk för att HeMan är sådan så stör jag mig verkligen på politiskt korrekta moderna fäder som går ut med barnvagnen själv och typ är som en morsa fast farsa... vet inte ens varför. Bara stör mig på dem.
<HeMan> den ena av dom diggar industrisynt, räjvar på som fanken
<HeMan> jag ser det inte som pk utan att jag faktiskt vill spendera tid med mina barn
<OrangeCat> :/
<OrangeCat> Tänker mig direkt Felix i Solsidan.
<HeMan> jag har lika myke intresse i dom som frugan har
<HeMan> huh? mitt tgb blev just amerikanst
<HeMan> så
<HeMan> var tvungen att söva om den stora killen
<HeMan> är ensammen med alla tre, frugan borta i helgen
<OrangeCat> Snacka om ansvar...
<OrangeCat> Av någon anledning verkar samhället se bäbisar som mer värdefulla än att hålla rootlösenordet till viktiga servrar gömt.
<HeMan> heh, mänskligheten har klarat sig bra utan root-lösen i rätt många miljoner år
<HeMan> men inte utan bäbisar
<OrangeCat> Mja, men kan förstöra livet för en hel del uppväxta bäbisar.
<OrangeCat> Rent logiskt borde ju en bäbis gå att "avvara" eftersom den ändå knappt varit med... samma sak med äldre... hehe...
<HeMan> OrangeCat: mmm, du resonerar som du har förstånd till
<OrangeCat> Fast den måste ju bakas i nio månader och den bedriften (att föda fram den utan komplikationer) får ju också tas med i beaktande.
<OrangeCat> Har jag aldrig tänkt på riktigt.
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är min synkronisering av data på gång så nu lägger jag på locket
<OrangeCat> =(
<HeMan> ha det!
<realubot> Vad gör ni tjejer?
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Ni kanske kan svara på följande fråga som besvärat mig länge.
<OrangeCat> Vet ni P1-programmet "PÃ¥ minuten"?
<OrangeCat> Som gått i många herrans år?
<OrangeCat> De TYCKS ha en publik i bakgrunden som faktiskt sitter där och lyssnar. Är det en riktig publik eller inspelade samplingar?
<OrangeCat> Det känns så märkligt att ett radioprogram har lyssnare som publik i studion.
<OrangeCat> I alla fall i dessa dagar.
<realubot> I don't know. Jag lyssnar inte på programmet.
<zChris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZWLwjbJZ-s&feature=player_embedded
<HeMan> På minute har riktig publik, jag har varit på en inspelning
<HeMan> dom spelar in två program per tillfälle
<HeMan> god morgon förresten!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<HeMan> nu är det storkaffekoppdrickardagen, http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=104214256328529
<HeMan> nån som provat pyrit?
<delhage> HeMan: jag önskar en anti-latte dag
<HeMan> delhage: :)
<HeMan> delhage: det är väl bara att införa det
<delhage> mjo
<HeMan> delhage: ungefär som internationella transfetsbakisdagen
<HeMan> +t
<HeMan> finns det någon annan variant av http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/powermate?
<gorgo> ne om man ska flasha tillbaka telefonen till sense igen
<HeMan> gorgo: vad har du för telefon?
<gorgo> desire
<gorgo> provat o köra lite cm 7 nu
<gorgo> i några veckor
<HeMan> gorgo: får du mer utrymme för applikationer med cm7?
<gorgo> inte så mycket mer
<gorgo> man kan ju flytta alla apps till simkortet, men det flyttar ju inte allt, bara en del av det
<HeMan> det är väl bara dom som har sd-stöd som går flytta?
<HeMan> inte tex flash och gmaps?
<gorgo> jodå
<gorgo> de går med
<gorgo> alla går o flytta, inte med orginalrommen, men med cm7 går det
<HeMan> ah!
<gorgo> jag har flyttat flash
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> vad har du för phone HeMan
<HeMan> htc desire
<gorgo> samma då
<gorgo> men du kör sense?
<gorgo> du har inte rootat o så? :)
<HeMan> kör fortfarande sense
<gorgo> jag funderar på o gå tillbaka
<HeMan> eftersom jag är beroende av telefonen så ville jag inte mickla så mycke med den
<gorgo> en del saker e bättre o lite snyggare
<gorgo> hehe
<HeMan> men nu är jag rätt irriterad på att det alltid är slut flash på den
<gorgo> jo, det e nästan alltid lite utrymme
<gorgo> det e många som klagar på det på nätet när det gäller desire
<gorgo> tycker man skulle fålov o installera hela appen på sdkortet
<gorgo> menar de har ju inte så mycket plats på den vanliga stället
<haffe> Dansa.
<_sara_> whats the latch between 2 windows that holds the two windows together called?
<virtuald> maybe regel but i would need a picture to know
<virtuald> https://tyda.se/search?w=latch
<Barre> virsh list --all
<delhage> mm
<delhage> fel fönster Barre?
<Barre> delhage: hehe... jo.. välkommen hem förensten
<arand> <3 virsh !
<delhage> Barre: tack, tack. Ikväll ska jag iväg igen, fast bara till Danmark
<Barre> delhage: jobb eller nöje?
<delhage> Barre: jobb
<delhage> bara jobb
<delhage> jobbelijobbjobb
<delhage> 4e veckan i rad
<Barre> jobbigt, men då har du råd med semester i sommar ;P
 * delhage börjar tröttna
<delhage> mjo
<delhage> ska kanske till Kuwait i juli
<delhage> (också jobb)
<Barre> root med lösen eller sudo? vilket är att föredra? enbart 1 admin i miljön än så länge...
<delhage> root med lösen och sudo
<Barre> delhage: jo, vem åker till kuwait på semester?
<delhage> sant
<Barre> delhage: måste ju underhålla ett lösenord för root på alla maskiner, är inte det osäkert?
<delhage> kanske
<delhage> fast det är ju så man gjort i 40 år
<Barre> jo, men det är ju inget tecken på att det är säkert... man har ju rökt längre än så och det är ju bevisat att det är osäkert i dag?
<Barre> :P
<delhage> heh
<Barre> ähh.. det är ju inte möjligt att ssh:a in utan cert ialla fall, så det spelar ju mindre roll vad jag väljer..
<delhage> PermitRootLogin is sshd_conf ska vara no
<Barre> sant.
<Barre> larsemil: racken var i skitkondition, så jag tog inga i fredags :/
<Barre> 4,5 veckor kvar innan jag slutar. nedräkning
<jonasbjork> morning peeps
<KaptenRodSkagg> godmorgon
<HeMan> Barre: labbat nått med dm-crypt och virtuella maskiner?
<Barre> HeMan: nope
<HeMan> Barre: jag får märkligt prestanda
<HeMan> Barre: när jag skapar filsystemet på hosten går det fort
<HeMan> Barre: men när jag gör det inne i gästen går det otroligt sakta
<HeMan> Barre: jag har provat både kryptera i gästen och på hosten och det går lite fortare när jag gör det på hosten
<Barre> HeMan: men var kör du dm-crypt? i hosten eller gästen?
<Barre> HeMan: aaa ok
<delhage> köra virt på krypterade volymer är segt som fan
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska bencha lite senare
<HeMan> delhage: oavsett var man krypterar?
<delhage> HeMan: har bara testat i hosten
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> skumt
<delhage> vet inte om jag tycker det är så skumt
<HeMan> hurså?
<delhage> all io måste ju "dekrypteras"
<HeMan> jo men då borde det gå lika sakta i hosten som i gästen, eller?
<delhage> för tidigt för såna svåra frågeställningar ;)
<HeMan> :)
<delhage> virtio drivers borde väl tappa fördelen eller?
<HeMan> jao, men då borde det gå fort med dm-crypt i gästen
<HeMan> eller fortare i alla fall
<delhage> hm
<HeMan> hoppas min nya laptop med hårdvarukryptering kommer snart
<HeMan> då ska jag testa lite med det
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<Barre> bamsefar! morrn.
<KaptenRodSkagg> vad är så hemligt att du måste kryptera det? ;-)
<HeMan> mest för lab
<KaptenRodSkagg> eller skall du göma din pron för frugan? ;-)
<HeMan> sen med tanke på hur världen ser ut så tror jag att man snart alltid ska kryptera allt
<HeMan> mest för att se till att omisstänkliggöra kryptering
<Barre> undrar varför nagios/icinga skall vara så krångligt att komma igång med O.o
<KaptenRodSkagg> har man något att kryptera så har man väl något att dölja med?
<jonasbjork> jag kör krypterad hemkatalog på min jobbdator. glömmer jag den i en taxi eller den kommer bort på flyget så vill jag inte att någon skall komma åt mina filer helt enkelt.
<jonasbjork> hårdvaran kan de ta, men de behöver ju inte få våra affärsdokument
<virtuald> en dyndns-klient kan va en bra idé
<BeelzebubSE> eller så är det så jävla enkelt att ens grejer inte angår någon annan KaptenRodSkagg
<Barre> KaptenRodSkagg: en naiv inställning du har.
<virtuald> och något program för fjärrstyrning
<virtuald> (noga utvalt)
<KaptenRodSkagg> ja på företag är det ju en annan sak, men hemma vem vill rota bland mina kärleksbrev eller andra dokument?
<virtuald> någon är nog mer intresserade av ditt bankkonto då
<virtuald> eller att använda din dator som dump för mer eller mindre olagliga filer
<Barre> att bajsa är inte olagligt, men det gör man endå bakom stängd och låst dörr
<Barre> s/olagligt/hemligt/
<virtuald> om man är ensam hemma och är den enda som har nyckel så behöver man inte va så hård med den regeln :p
<Barre> sant
<virtuald> men på internet är det fler som stryker runt med dyrkar
<virtuald> .)
<jonasbjork> KaptenRodSkagg: det är väl samma sak hemma?
<jonasbjork> KaptenRodSkagg: vill du att dina semesterbilder skall hamna på nätet? dina dokument? ja, allt du har som är privat?
<cahoot> kryperade foton?
<virtuald> cahoot: många föräldrar har totalt osexuella nakna bilder på sina barn. de sprider man ändå inte hur som helst.
<jonasbjork> på en krypterad disk ;)
<jonasbjork> inte fil för fil
<virtuald> eller så kanske man har bilder på ett ex som man inte vill sprida
<jonasbjork> virtuald: ja, de bilderna
<jonasbjork> virtuald: fast dem borde man ju egentligen sprida ;)
<virtuald> jonasbjork: ja men man gör inte dethur som helst ändå
<jonasbjork> nope
<jonasbjork> idag skall jag försöka få igång ljudkortet i min laptop
<jonasbjork> något är knas med det
<jonasbjork> linux hittar det, men det kommer inget ljud
<jonasbjork> kanske skulle köra Ubuntu på den istället
<jonasbjork> och köra Gentoo i en virtuell maskin
<jonasbjork> så jag iaf har ett fungerande system ;)
<jonasbjork> vilken bra idé jonas
<jonasbjork> det skall jag nog göra
<jonasbjork> 10.04 eller 10.10 ?
<jonasbjork> är 10.10 stabil?
<jonasbjork> btw. är det någon som kört Landscape?
<jonasbjork> fungerar det ?
<KaptenRodSkagg> förlåt att jag inte har svarat er, sitter och jobbar.. :-(
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> jonasbjork: du behöver väl inte byta distro för att fixa ljudet?
<jonasbjork> virtuald: nej, men det är lite annat som inte fungerar heller.
<virtuald> okej
<jonasbjork> som blåtand, nvidia-drivarna, fonter som ser hemska ut, saknar firefox, ... ;)
<jonasbjork> antagligen lägger jag en vecka till på det här (började installera maskinen i feb)
<jonasbjork> eller kör in ubuntu
<KaptenRodSkagg> BeelzebubSE>> nej det är klart att ens grejor inte angår någon annan.
<jonasbjork> virtuald: äh, man skall inte ge sig. vi fixar problemen istället.
<jonasbjork> kanske lär mig något på vägen ;)
<virtuald> jaja, har du tid så :>
<KaptenRodSkagg> Barre>> ingen naiv inställning. försöker bara dra igång en diskussion. ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> virtuald>> ja mitt bankkonto får de gärna tömma...  ;-) mina miljoner har jag i madrassern ;-)
<virtuald> jonasbjork: ska du bara leka med maskinen?
<virtuald> kaptenrodskagg: :D
<virtuald> blir det inte lite fuktigt med madrass på din piratbåt?
<KaptenRodSkagg> Barre>> nej man bajsar med öppen dörr för att lukten inte skall stanna kvar.. ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> virtuald>> är vanligare än du tror att folk har dyrkar i verkliga livet med....
<virtuald> jo jag vet att det finns folk som har det…
<KaptenRodSkagg> jonasbjork>> lever jag ett liv online så är mina dokument allmän egendom ;-) det kvittar hur mycket man skyddar sig...
<virtuald> vissa verkar ha det som en hobby mer än som ett verktyg för att göra olagligheter
<virtuald> även om man lever offline så fylls datasilorna med terabyte efter gigabyte
<virtuald> menar inte att det är så mycket på varje person
<virtuald> än
 * virtuald gör ett nytt försök att få tummen ur
<KaptenRodSkagg> virtuald>> bättre en fuktig madrassstoppade med sedlar än en hård träbrits med silvermynt ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> nej jag håller med er allihopa att man måste skydda sina egna tillhörigheter. men var skall man dra gränsen?
<larsemil> Barre: okej, bra.
<Barre> jo, du har rätt. alla som krypterar är skurkar och alla som inte dansar är våldtäcksmän :P
<Barre> larsemil: ingen rolig hårdvara att prata om överhuvudtaget :/ kom där ifrån med ett par gamla skit dl380 som jag förmodligen aldrig kommer använda. det enda bra var en UPS
 * Barre gillar inte riktigt att apt är förkonfigurerat med att installera suggested packages
<Barre> menar så klart recommended
<andol> Barre: Lite kluven där faktiskt. Bonus är ju att det gradvis har lett till att en del paket har fått färre hårda Dependencies och att motsvarande paket har hamnat som lättare avinstallerbara Recommends.
<andol> Barre: Blir extra tydligt vad gäller metapaket såsom ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Barre> andol: sant.. så sant... men ibland blir det bara FÖR tokigt. skall installera nagios-nrpe-plugin som rekoomenderar nagios3 som rekommenderar---etc.etc. ett 18,7 kB stort paket resulterar i över 117MB
<andol> Barre: Japp, för att inte tala om hur "enkelt" det helt plötsligt har blivit att få in Postfix, eller annan MTA, bara för att man drar in ett devel-paket.
<andol> Barre: Antar att du har koll på hur man confar apt att inte dra in Recommends som default?
<Barre> andol: jodå det vet jag.
<KaptenRodSkagg> vad heter nu tjänsten när man skickar upp bilder typ screenshots och får en url?
<Barre> KaptenRodSkagg: pastebinit
<Barre> ?
<Xeronic> Har 2st USB som legat i en kall bil några veckor, och när jag skulle använda dom nu precis så hittades inga filer. Någon som vet vad som kan ha hänt, samt ifall det går att få tillbaka filerna?
<virtuald> imgur.com t.ex.
<Barre> andol: valde dock att köra --no-install-recommends istället för att konfigurera om
<Barre> KaptenRodSkagg: fel av mig, läste inte hela din förfrågan. sorry
<KaptenRodSkagg> Barre>> tänkte mer poå att uploada en bild. :-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> Barre>> np
<KaptenRodSkagg> image-någonting om jag inte är fel på det....
<KaptenRodSkagg> imageshack
<virtuald> xeronic: Kan hända att den vaknar om du låter den ligga i rumstemperatur ett tag
<KaptenRodSkagg> hittade det nu...  :-)
<realubot> Ja, ja, jag vet att ni älskar mig men ni får sluta kasta slängkyssar efter mig när jag kliver in i kanalen. Det räcker nu.
<virtuald> xeronic: Har du otur kan den ha spruckit eller kortslutits
<realubot> Xeronic: Vad har du hittat på? :S
<cahoot> Xeronic: kan ju prova photorec
<Xeronic> virtuald: Dom har bara legat i min väska och det har inte varit så kallt tycker jag.. Och båda 2 drabbades samtidigt..
<virtuald> xeronic: okej. kondens kan döda.
<KaptenRodSkagg> Xeronic>> provat att bara dra ut minnet och sätta i det igen?
<Xeronic> KaptenRodSkagg: Jepp många gånger
<virtuald> xeronic: finns måndagsexemplar också
<cahoot> vad säger dmesg?
<KaptenRodSkagg> hade med problem en gång efter att jag dragit ut minnet ur en windowsburk utan att unmounta det....  men när jag provade andra gången så funkad det igen.
<virtuald> xeronic: vet du vad dmesg är?
<virtuald> kommandot
<Xeronic> Det har använt i en windowsburk, kan det ha med saken att göra?
<Xeronic> virtuald: nope
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> sitter du med ne linuxburk nu?
<Xeronic> jepp
<virtuald> är för tidigt att säga om det kan ha med windows att göra
<virtuald> ok, starta en terminal
<Xeronic> done
<virtuald> skriv "dmesg | grep -e usb -e sd"
<virtuald> utan citattecken
<Xeronic> jepp
<Xeronic> fick en lång outprint
<virtuald> något som tyder på att det funkar och/eller inte funkar?
<KaptenRodSkagg> Xeronic>> sätt i det i windowsburken igen och unmounta det som man skall göra så kanske det funkar igen?
<Xeronic> KaptenRodSkagg: Får testa, men det får vänta tills jag kommer till jobb där burken står :S
<virtuald> !pastebin > xeronic
<ubot2> xeronic, please see my private message
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som har en ide om varför Opera inte visar innehåller likadant från en hemsida?
<KaptenRodSkagg> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/operavsiecompabiliteted.jpg/
<cahoot> likadant som vadå?
<KaptenRodSkagg> tja som IE eller FF?
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Tja, utan att detaljanalysera koden så är väl det snabba svaret att antingen så gör Opera fel eller så layoten på hemsidan otydligt kodad, varpå den tillåter olika tolkningar på hur den ska ritas upp.
<KaptenRodSkagg> andol>> ja det kan vara så illa med... men det har hänt på vissa andra sidor också. men visst "programmerna" som gör sidorna sitter säkert bara och testar i IE för de använder FP eller något  ;-)
<andol> Sen är det ju så att alla webbläsaren har sina egenheter, och med tanke på storleken så ökar ju sannolikheten att webbutvecklare upptäcker och arbetar runt dessa för IE och Fx.
 * andol kanske bör nämna att han jobbar för Opera, även om han inte har något med utvecklingen utav webbläsaren att göra.
<realubot> andol: Vad jobbar du med då om du inte utvecklar webbläsaren?
<realubot> Xeronic: http://patebin.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Xeronic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag förstår att man inte kan kontrollera x-antal olika webläsare när man utvecklar sidorna. men de 5största måste man väl kunna kontrollera sidorna i? eller är det orimligt?
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Bra fråga. Gissar att det helt beror på hur stor/viktig webbplats det är man bygger etc.
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Sen så ska du ju egentligen, för att hålla sig till grundtanken med HTML etc, inte behöva testa din webbplats i flera webbläsare över huvud taget.
<realubot> IE+Firefox+Chrome+Safari är ju viktigast.
<realubot> Opera också då då.
<realubot> Dessutom bör man nog kolla hur webbsidan ser ut i t.ex. iPhone och Android.
<realubot> andol: VAD JOBBAR DU MED DÅ OM INTE UTVECKLINGEN AV WEBBLÄSAREN?
<Barre> realubot: http://images42.fotki.com/v1377/photos/1/198974/6900003/capslock1-vi.jpg
<realubot> Barre: Han svarar ju inte...
<realubot> Jag kanske skrev med för små bokstäver...
<realubot> Texten syns bättre med CapsLock.
<Barre> realubot: och du tror på allvar att han svarar för att du skriver med versaler?
<realubot> Ja, om han missade frågan förra gången så kanske...
<Barre> realubot: knappast
<KaptenRodSkagg> Barre>> snyggt autosvar? ;-)
<realubot> Mannen med världens mest felstavade namn (Gaddafi) försöker psyka motståndarna: "Ni kommer att förlora"
<KaptenRodSkagg> Gäddafy?
<Barre> KaptenRodSkagg: nope, inte autosvar. Har dock bilden i bookmarks för det finns idioter på jobbet också, inte bara här på kanalen ;)
<KaptenRodSkagg> hehe...
<realubot> Barre: Ey! Inga personagrepp. Du blir bannad då.
<t^> vore kul om gadaffi kom hit och blev inskriven på arbetsförmedlingen
<t^> sitta med nå jobbcoach
<t^> få hjälp av 18åring med snor i näsan att skriva cv :)
<realubot> t^: Cadaffy säger till arbetsförmedlaren att han "slåss för varje kvadratmeter och dör som martyr".
<realubot> t^: Och hälsar till arbetsgivarna: "Ni kommer att dö".
<t^> heeh ja så hade det förmodligen blitt ;D
<t^> drar pistol och börjar skjuta på folk
<t^> hehe
<realubot> t^: Khadaffi skojar man inte med. Han är inte lika snäll som Stallman och Thorvalds.
<t^> cadahffiz
<t^> :)
<realubot> CAD-affi
<haffe> Jag skulle tippa på att Khadafi har tillräckligt med personliga pengar för att aldrig behöva jobba om han inte vill.
<t^> han kanske kan snickra cad ritningar hela dagarna hehe
<t^> jo men usa får ju göra takeovers på folks konton när dom kallar dom terrorister hux flux
<realubot> haffe: Problemet är att han inte har någonstans att bo för USA bombar hans hus.
<t^> så dom kan ju sno alla stålar rätt lätt
<t^> ska va om han konkar runt med massa guld
<t^> men det blire nog olagligt att inneha i europa/usa snart
<t^> :>
<haffe> Jag skulle tippa på att schweiziska bankerna säger 'We know not of this Khadafi you speak'.
<realubot> haffe: Och han får inte flyga och hälsa på sin kompis i Venezuela heller.
<BeelzebubSE> hmm
<t^> ^^
<BeelzebubSE> vad kan problemet vara när formatering av hårddiskar inte fungerar i ubuntu installern?
<realubot> Khadaffi äger ju några procent av Fiat eller vad det är. Plus något fotbolslag osv... Han har investerat pengar i företag i Europa.
<t^> lol
<realubot> Barre: Vad blir det för fel då?
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Vad blir det för fel.
<t^> men varför i helvete har schadafi inte någon krigsstrateg?
<realubot> Barre: Inte du.
<t^> försöker vända media mot usa osv ?
<t^> mkt smartare än att försöka kriga med usa's krigsmaskin
<BeelzebubSE> realubot: Ingen progress, står stilla på 0%
<haffe> Har du inte sett honom uttala sig?
<haffe> Sök efter zenga zenga.
<t^> ja han är ju så jävla korken
<realubot> t^: Det är ju kört för honom. Han behöver inte en krigsstrateg. Cadaffy behöver en Bagdad Bob.
<t^> jao men han kan väl säga
<t^> jag ger mig
<t^> ska inte döda folk mera
<t^> stick härifrån
<t^> så ni inte dödar folket :)
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Ok, har du testat att boota Ubutnu Live och redigera partitioner/hårddiskar i Gparted?
<t^> sedan köra godisregn på lördagar eller något så folket blir glada (skatteåterbäring)
<t^> fungerar ju här för de 7 ghadahfi partierna vi har
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Om du bootar från Live och installerar gparted med kommandot: sudo apt-get install gparted
<haffe> Hur tror du han har lyckats hålla makten i 40 år?
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Så kanske du kommer åt disken där och kan ta bort partitioner, lägga till och formatera där först?
<realubot> 40 år är inte illa pinkat för en diktator. Jag tror Scuddam satt i 30 år eller nåt.
<t^> ne iof
<t^> han kan väl byta statsminister/president som vi gör i dom andra länderna ? :)
<t^> då märker ju folk inte att man blir våldtagen
<realubot> t^: Mhm, han sitter lite pyrt till nu Khadaffi.
<t^> jao det är kört för han :)
<t^> undra hur det blir med kim 2.0 i nordkorea då
<t^> om han blir som sin far
<t^> lär ju bli bökigare att invadera nordkorea.
<t^> står nog på wishlisten för worldpolice
<realubot> t^: Ja, men det brakar nog ihop det också förr eller senare...
<t^> jao usa strävar ju efter ww3 ^^
<t^> känns det som
<realubot> t^: Det blir ju svårare med Iran och Nordkorea om dom har kärnvapen.
<t^> hehe jepp
<t^> norkorea har ju 1 miljon idioter med vapen också :)
<t^> 1½meters killar
<t^> hårda som sten
<realubot> Om Khadaffi haft kärnvapen så hade han suttit säkert.
<realubot> t^: Ja, dom är ju som nordvitnameserna. Gräver gångar under jorden hela dagarna.
<t^> kina är ju rikare och mäktigare än usa snart så det kommer nog bli lite jobbigt för usa när alla handlar saker frånkina
<t^> och usa blir luspanka och deras försvar börjar blekna mot kina :)
<andol> t^: monologat färdigt snart?
<realubot> t^: Mhm, det där är ju ännu allvarligare för USA om dom inte drar jämt med Kina.
<t^> andol nej :)
 * t^ slaps andol around a bit with a large trout
<t^> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3e6_1300505578 <-- vilken inlevelse dom har :>
<BeelzebubSE> löste sig realubot, var visst bara ubuntu som tyckte det var en bra idé med en statisk progressbar, blev färdigt efter ett tag
<t^> quadhafi
<t^> :>
<spajkes> hallå, är sudo aptitude och sudo apt-get samma sak typ?
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Aha.
<realubot> spajkes: I princip ja. Aptitude är ett frontend till Apt som är ett frontend till dpkg eller hur det nu är.
<realubot> spajkes: Aptitude har ju ett ncurses-gränssnitt medan Apt är enbart command line. Aptitude går ju att köra som command line också.
<andol> spajkes: Nej, även om apt-get och aptitude i fler fall gör samma sak
<realubot> spajkes: Jag tycker Aptitude är bra men eftersom det inte finns med i Ubuntu längre så kör jag apt-get för att komma in i det. Jag tycker apt-get och aptitude är samma sak i praktiken. Aptitude sägs ha bättre koll på beroenden men jag vet inte...
<spajkes> yeye.. så aptitude va i gamla versioner?
<realubot> spajkes: Ja, det plockades bort pga utrymmesbrist, tror jag. Man vill ju klämma in Ubuntu Live på en CD.
<realubot> spajkes: Det plockades inte bort för att det var dåligt utan för att spara plats. Dom tyckte väl det räckte med Apt.
<realubot> spajkes: Samma sak med Gimp. Det finns inte heller med i Ubuntu från start längre men knappast för att det är ett dåligt program.
<andol> spajkes: njae, aptitude är ett nyare verktyg, även om det i nyare versioner utav Ubuntu inte installeras som default, har jag för mig.
<spajkes> ok, svårt för en gammal räv att lära sig..  haha
<realubot> spajkes: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<realubot> spajkes: SÃ¥ har du Aptitude. :D
<BeelzebubSE> ojoj, trodde aldrig ubuntu skulle boota utan problem efter allt mitt rotande med partitioner o grejjer
<andol> spajkes: Tja, om du är en "gammal rav" så har du kanske redan en preferens mellan apt-get eller aptitude? I sådant fall är det bara att använda det av dem du är van vid.
<spajkes> näe, det stog aptitude; command not found..  så jag provade apt-get och då rulla vi vidare..
<spajkes> andol, inte ubunturäv =)
<realubot> spajkes: Jag tror många föredrar Aptitude men eftersom apt-get står i många guider m.m. så blir det väl så att folk kör apt-get istället.
<andol> spajkes: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<andol> (Alternativt så fortsätter du med apt-get)
<realubot> spajkes: Jag har inte märkt någon skillnad. Jag tycker aptitude show visar info på ett bättre sätt än apt-cache show
<spajkes> andol, ska göra men försöker få in gpsen här
<realubot> Men aptitude show måste köras med sudo. Det behöver inte apt-cache show, vilket jag tycker är bra med apt-cache show.
<andol> För den som är nyfiken på skillnaderna, etc...
<andol> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_literal_apt_get_literal_literal_apt_cache_literal_vs_literal_aptitude_literal
<realubot> spajkes: Samma sak med apt-cache search resp. aptitude search
<realubot> Aptitude kräver sudo. Det är smidigare med apt-cache men infon i Aptitude är mer pedagogisk, tycker jag.
<spajkes> jag skulle vilja ha ett program till min gps som endast visar gpsflöde, inte med massa kartor och skit
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som använder ubuntu på en nyare dator med ett nyare grafikkort?
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Gissar att du vill vara med specifik...
<BeelzebubSE> hur rensar jag lost+found? Eller är det något man ska låta bli?
<cahoot> har du nåt där?
<BeelzebubSE> inget jag vill behålla iaf så länge den inte tagit nåt från nån annan hårddisk
<cahoot> där hamnar väl vrakrester efter fs haverier
<andol> BeelzebubSE: Sålänge du inte vet mig dig att du "förlorat" något fil i samband med att datorn krashar så ska det vara lugnt att rensa under lost+found.
<BeelzebubSE> hur gör jag det lättast? Kan man bara dra en rmdir på hela mappen?
<andol> Nje, själv mappen vill du nog behålla. Däremot så borde det vara helt okej att göra en rm -rf på innehållet.
<BeelzebubSE> hur tar jag mig in i mappen isf?
<cahoot> den återskapa inte automagiskt vid montering?
<cahoot>  fsck skapar den vb
<BeelzebubSE> hmm
<BeelzebubSE> när jag kollar på disken från en windows dator över nätverket (utdelad med samba) står det att uppemot 20gb redan används, fast disken ska vara nyformaterad
<cahoot> hur stor disk?
<cahoot>  5% avsätts by default till root
<cahoot> om du inte anger annat
<BeelzebubSE> ah
<BeelzebubSE> det förklarar saken
<BeelzebubSE> slarvigt av mig
<cahoot> 1TB disk?
<BeelzebubSE> 500
<cahoot> jag kan inte procenträkning uppenbarligen
<BeelzebubSE> I know the feeling :)
<BeelzebubSE> antar det lättaste är att formatera den igen då jag inte har några filer på den at the moment?
<cahoot> men det är ju en gigantisk reservation - borde kunna krympas
<EAG> ändra med tune2fs
<spajkes> skulle va bra med en app till telefonen som man kunde bryta fruns pågående samtal :)
<cahoot> farliga tankar
<BeelzebubSE> ty eag
<spajkes> nejnej, men en app där man kan se energiinnehållet i en mcflurry, minsann det behöver världen..
<BeelzebubSE> finns det nåt problem med att ändra root reservation till 0%? Det är alltså inte den här hårddisken som ubuntu är installerat på
<cahoot> kan väl vara klokt avsätta lite utrymme för ev fs reparationer
<BeelzebubSE> humm, den får hålla till godo med runt 4gb tror jag
<cahoot> tänkte föreslå 1
<BeelzebubSE> vi säger 2 då :)
<chees> jag updaterade ubunt  för ett tag sen på laptopen sen des vägra den boota upp till inlogg promp
<cahoot> ja man ska inte vara dumsnål
<chees> och går man via system recovery kommer ma ingen vart
<chees> ska man testa stoppa in skivan och se om de hjälper
<chees> nån som har nått förslag
<eBittin> Nafallo du kanske ska ändra mötesdatum i topic till 23/3 :)
<chees> `??
<eBittin> såg inte frågan :p
<chees> hehe
<chees> jag updaterade min laptop för ett tag sen
<chees> nu kommer man bara till inlogg promp inget händre går inte trycke eller skriva in nått
<chees> system revovery kommmer men inte häller nånstans med
<chees> :P
<bobo123> halloj
<bobo123> om man vill testa köra ett program, tillexempel VLC 1.1.7, utan att installera det, går det?
<bobo123> alltså typ hämta hem och packa upp och så starta själva programfilen
<cahoot> det lär väl ha en del beroenden
<haffe> Hur är det med sådana där .klikkfiler?
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: 38 MB/s i skrivning och 32 MB/s i läsning i en gäst med dm-crypt på hosten
<bobo123> man kan ju hoppas på turen att det inte är beroende av nått man inte har redan....
<chees> cahoot har du nått förslag på va man ska göra när man bara kommer till inlogg promp sen kommer man ingen stans
<bobo123> klikk? hmm det tycker jag känner ingen namnet...
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: testar mer sen
<cahoot> chees: jag tror du inte blir klokare i den grafiska miljön, om möjligt starta i consoleläge
<chees> ok
<cahoot> (ingen uppfattning om hur man fixar det i ubuntu)
<chees> har testat system recovery men kommer ingen stans
<chees> stannar upp där med
<cahoot> du kan inte ssh'a till systemet och kolla loggar?
<delhage> HeMan: och utan kryptering?
<cahoot> för det verkar ju på beskrivningen som den har boot
<cahoot> at
<chees> nop
<chees> kan man köra in cdn skivan har för mig den hade nån system fix?
<bobo123> så trevligt.... http://portablelinuxapps.org/ har vlc 1.1.5 (inte 1.1.7 men i alla fall), den måste jag prova
<cahoot> chees: nox nosplash på kernel raden i grub verkar fixa boot till console
<chees> oki
<cahoot> chees: err nosplash text
<chees> sen har ja strul med den stationära att det tar några min efter uppstart innan usb musen och tagentbordet funkar
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som använder ubuntu på en nyare dator med ett nyare grafikkort? (typ 3ghz, 8800gts osv) och använder wine för att köra windowsspel?
<bobo123> Går det att installera två versioner av ett program i ubuntu föresten? så man kan köra två versioner av samma program samtidigt?
<KaptenRodSkagg> borde väl gå om man har två olika installationskataloger?
<bobo123> tja.. båda versionerna vill väl lägga sig på samma ställe /usr -nånting antar jag.....  men går det att "installera" program i en katalog i sin hemkatalog istället?
<cahoot> inte deb-paket
<bobo123> aha så synd. hade varit trevligt om det gick att installera i nån sorts fejk-rot
<bobo123> som wine gör  fast linux för linux :-D
<KaptenRodSkagg> jo men så skall du ju kunna göra.... linux i linux...   då får du olika versioner på programmen om du vill det.. :-)
<bobo123> ok.. hur gör man?
<bobo123> utan att behöva installera QEMU menar jag...
<cahoot> om du komplierar själv och programmet inte har beroende på libs som står i konflikt med systemet i övrigt är det genomförbart - man installer t ex under /usr/local
<arand> chroot/fakeroot/bootrstrap är nyckelorden du letar efter
<bobo123> ok
<amelia> godmorgon!
<eBittin> morgoon
<Barre> HeMan: det är mer intressant att se dessa siffror i relation mot prestandan uran dm-crypt :)
<bobo123> amelia: morgon? hmm.... vilken tidszon är du i... ;-)
<jonasbjork> amelia: god morgon!
<andol> bobo123: http://xkcd.com/448/
<bobo123> :-D
<jonasbjork> amelia: ipv6 är bra, eller hur? (sitter och gör en server ipv6 fungerande)
<BeelzebubSE> Den här kanalen är awesome.
<_sara_> BeelzebubSE: awesome inte ord svenska?
<_sara_> BeelzebubSE: på ord awesome inte ord svenska?
<BeelzebubSE> toppen typ, superbra
<BeelzebubSE> www.tyda.se :)
<_sara_> jag gillar www.ord.se
<eBittin> finns det nåt bra wget gui i gtk?
<jonasbjork> eBittin: gnome-terminal
<eBittin> syftade mer på nåt liknande kget eller så :p
<jonasbjork> http://projects.gnome.org/gwget/
<eBittin> mjo enda problemet är att det inte finns nåt ppc paket :p
<jonasbjork> kompilera själv?
<eBittin> kan jag nog iofs göra
<eBittin> men är lat
<bobo123> heter det "mer awesome" eller "awesomeare" ?
<jonasbjork> inget av det
<jonasbjork> awesome är inte ett svenskt ord
<jonasbjork> awesome, totally awesome borde ge vad du vill uppnå
<bobo123> nejvisstnej, vokalen på slutet får man nog ta bort.... awesomare ska det nog vara ;-)
<EAG> legendary!
<jonasbjork> gillar inte att solen tittat fram, påminner mig om att jag inte köpt balkongmöbler än
<eBittin> jag har balkongstolar men inte balkongbord
<bobo123> ohh.. balkong (franskt ord, från gotiska balco)... jag vill också ha en balkong....
<Philip5> hallå alla tuffingar!
<bobo123> hejhej Philip5
<eBittin> hejsan
<jonasbjork> Philip5: hej du
<eBittin> vet inte om jag har balkongel så jag kan balkongdata dock
<Philip5> ge mig en balkong också på en gång
<jonasbjork> Philip5: jag har en flickvän du kan få
<jonasbjork> cccccccjfcdcvknrfhvheecvtglvcligkileffrtbdkb
<jonasbjork> oops
<Philip5> jonasbjork: du menar att du inte behöver någon flickvän när du väl kompilerat klart kde4??!! :D
<haffe> :)
<jonasbjork> Philip5: jag menar att hon har värsta pms-ångesten och krigar för fullt.
<Philip5> ajdå
<jonasbjork> fast jag kompilerar om en server och lyssnar på Vinnie Paz, så hennes humör påverkar inte mig
<jonasbjork> ;)
<Philip5> jonasbjork: då skulle du haft kde4 kompilerat och klart som hon kunde titta på för då skulle hon bli hur lugn och hänförd som helst ;)
<jonasbjork> tror jag inte
<jonasbjork> kör gnome fortfarande
<jonasbjork> hinner inte vänta på att kde skall kompilera
<Philip5> och du ser... då blir hon ju så där vresig
<jonasbjork> jag vill ju göra något produktivt också
<Philip5> med kde4 i livet så blir allt bättre
<jonasbjork> hon vet ju knappt vad msn är
<jonasbjork> anklagade mig för att sitta på dejtingsite när hon såg att jag var inloggad på twitter (!)
<haffe> Varför kompilera kde?
<jonasbjork> haffe: det är så gör här i ghettot
<Philip5> ja typiskt! twitter är ju värsta dejtinggrejen! det har man ju ofta hört
<haffe> För att inte prata om facebook.
<haffe> Rena bordellen.
<jonasbjork> Philip5: precis: "vem är den där petteralexis du snackar med?"
<bobo123> säg, finns det inget kde4 färdigkompilerat typ? fast ändå garanterat så som filerna skulle blivit om du kompilerat själv?
<jonasbjork> Philip5: "det är typ.. petter, du vet rapparen"
<jonasbjork> "LJUG INTE"
<Philip5> hehe
<olja> hej philip
<Philip5> olja: tjena
<jonasbjork> haffe: facebook quittade jag i slutet av januari
<Philip5> olja: hur går det med kubuntu?
<haffe> Ok.
<jonasbjork> folk är så jävla deprimerande
<olja> sitter i vista just nu :)
<jonasbjork> "idag har min hund bajsat två gånger"
<Philip5> olja: så illa?
<jonasbjork> "det var löst"
<haffe> Jag har kvar mitt konto, fast jag använder det inte så ofta. Jag ser bara hur mycket roligare andra människor har.
<olja> men vill fråga dig om behvet av brandvägg/antivirus i ubuntu
<Markslap> jonasbjork: Det är som Twitter.
<bobo123>  /intresseklubben antecknar/
<Philip5> jonasbjork: är inte twitter lika illa då?
<Markslap> Twitter är dock värre.
<eBittin> vet nån om man kan få höja och sänka knapparna och eject på ett mactangentbord att funka i Linux?
<jonasbjork> Philip5: nej, jag följer bara folk som är intressanta för mig
<jonasbjork> Philip5: och ingen bråkar om man tar bort dem ;)
<Philip5> olja: om du bara kör vanlig surfande och sånt behöver du inget antivirus eller brandvägg
<olja> philip, det går inte illamed kubuntu men jag är van vid vista så jag ör på det av gammal vana
<bobo123> olja: om du tänker köra windowsprogram i ubuntu, kanske det kan vara en fördel att antiviruskolla dem....
<jonasbjork> vill ni följa en intressant kille skall ni in på twitter.com/jonasbjork
<olja> philip: när behöver jag brandvägg o dylikt? om man betalar räkningar och sådant
<jonasbjork> ;)
<Philip5> olja: det bruka vara så men efter ett tag om man kör linux så brukar man upptäcka att man vänjer sig med det och loggar mindre och mindre in i windows
<Philip5> olja: nej inte när du betalar räkningar utan mer om du tänker sätta upp olika tjänster på datorn som webbserver, databaser, fildelening och annat så är det värt att tänka på beroende på vad du ska göra
<jonasbjork> fast @charliesheen är bäst, helt klart
<olja> bobo123: varför ska man kolla windows program för virus?
<jonasbjork> appropå det med säkerhet. lastpass.com är underbart!
<jonasbjork> köpte mig en yubikey också
<Philip5> olja: viktiga är att du håller din linuxdator uppdaterad bara
<jonasbjork> yubico.com tror jag de finns på
<bobo123> olja:  brandvägg, som i skydda-dig-mot-angrepp-utifrån (löses väl enklare med en hemmarouter), eller som i hindra-elaka-program-som-du-kör-att-ringa-hem ?
<olja> philip, men varför ska man inte skydda sig bara föra att man kör linux, verkar ju vettigt att ha något skydd
<haffe> En yubikey.
<Philip5> olja: för att linux är uppbyggt på lite annat sätt och det finns i princip inga virus för linux
<olja> bobo: hur skyddar jag mig via routern
<haffe> Brandvägg kan vara bra att ha.
<jonasbjork> olja: jag skyddar mina lösenord med lastpass.com och yubikey. mina filer på datorn skyddar jag med krypterade filsystem. kör bara Linux och OSX så virus är inte att tänka på. fast mitt företag har tvingat på mig Sophos i OSX.
<olja> philip: men tänk om jag har en satats otur o lyckas bli smittad :)
<Philip5> olja: och precis som bobo123 skrev så om du har en router som din dator kopplar sig mot innan den kommer ut på internet så är routern ett skydd i sig
<bobo123> olja: nja jag tänkte att om du kör potentiellt virusskadade windowsprogram (med wine) så smittar de ju ner dina andra windowsprogram samt eventuellt skadar filer du har i din hemkatalog...
<jonasbjork> olja: har iof brandvägg också. tillåter ingen trafik in, mer än det jag vill så klart ;)
<olja> johasbjörk: vad ä
<jonasbjork> ä?
<olja> vadär det för brandvägg
<jonasbjork> i OSX kör jag den som finns med. i Linux kör jag netfilter
<haffe> pf alltså.
<olja> visste inte att själva routern var ett skydd i sig
<jonasbjork> netfilter finns i kärnan, konfigurera med iptables (kommando)
<jonasbjork> haffe: pf är väl bsd:s ?
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Och hur mycket av osx är bsd?
<jonasbjork> haffe: ahh, du menade så. det är nog pf ja ;)
<Philip5> olja: du kanske kan passa på att förklara för jonasbjork här hur pass mycket trevligare det är att köra med kde än gnome som kommer med ubuntu ;)
<olja> instalerade ett program som heter XCFA , en ljudkonverterare men det verkar vara på franska???
<amelia> *gäsp*
<_sara_> franska sucks
<olja> kde är rätt snyggare, lite mer sofistikerat en gnome
<jonasbjork> Philip5: jag kör ju inte ubuntu
<olja> skulle vilja ändra så det är på svenska eller ebgelska, kanske någon har tips på ljudkonverteraprogram???
<jonasbjork> en dokumentförstörare. det borde jag handla.
<Philip5> jonasbjork: så om du körde ubuntu så hade du kört kde menar du?
<jonasbjork> Philip5: nej :)
<olja> behöver konvertera lite filer till mp3
<bobo123> olja: oj jag missade frågan förut, jo routern tillåter inte nån utifrån att kontakta din dator, utom på de portnummer som du säger till om att ha öppna (tillexempel för fildelning eller så) eftersom den måste veta till vilken av dina datorer som anrop utifrån ska till
<jonasbjork> Philip5: jag använder i princip bara två program : gnome-terminal (eller valfri terminal) och Google Chrome
<Philip5> jonasbjork: var mer en förtydling för olja vad gnome är eftersom han är precis ny på linux och inte har så stor koll på vad gnome är annars ;)
<olja> philip: gnome är väll bara designen om jag fattar det rätt, interface kanske det hete rpå engelska
<amelia> vad händer här idag då?
<Philip5> olja: om du ska konvertera ljud i kde så installerar programmet soundkonverter. det är enkelt och smidigt
<bobo123> _sara_: nejnej... "français aspire"
<olja> philip, nix detta program behöver jag till gnome
<Philip5> olja: annars är det smidigt men det finns en motsvarighet av det för gnome/gtk också
<Philip5> olja: om du ska rippa mp3 från egna cdskivor så testa audex som är smidigt för det
<olja> philip, hittade ett program i gnome men den kunde inte skapa mp3, bara ogg., och som sagt det andra programet jag hittade i gnome visade sig vara på engelska
<Philip5> olja: har du installerat stöd för mp3 på ubuntu-installationen då?
<olja> jag tror det philip
<olja> kan jag kontrollera det på något sätt
<yeager> !soundconverter
<ubot2> Factoid 'soundconverter' not found
<yeager> äsch
<yeager> prova soundconverter eller sound-juicer
<Philip5> olja: om du vill ha in sånt där som annars är restrikted så kan det mest av det kommma med om du installerar ubuntu-restricted-extras på ubuntu
<Philip5> olja: apropå yeager här och du som kör på svenska så har han nog översatt det mesta i ubuntu till svenska som du läser :)
<olja> philip: varför är det resticted
<olja> tacka yeager :)
<yeager> :)
<Philip5> för att mp3 inte är ett helt öppet filformat
<Philip5> format som inte är helt öppna får man installera själv och kommer inte från start med installationen
<olja> ok, philip, så jag ska gå in terminalen ogreja?
<Philip5> nej i ubuntu så använder du software manager eller synaptic på samma sätt som du använde kpackagekit i kubuntu
<Philip5> yeager: vad heter software manager på svenska då? programhanteraren?
<olja> ok, jag har softvare mangaern öppen, vad ska jag hämta, det kittet du hämnde nyligen
<yeager> programcentralen heter den numera
<Philip5> aha
<yeager> "ubuntu software center" på engelska
<Philip5> olja: ubuntu-restricted-addons och ubuntu-restricted-extras ger nog en del sånt
<Philip5> olja: har du en dator med ubuntu på nu och en annan med kubuntu?
<olja> philip: tyvärr hittar programcentralen inte de paketen
<olja> philip, har kubuntu på min, och hjälpte mn fat att instalear ubuntu på hans
<olja> min far
<bobo123> för att soundconverter ska kunna konvertera till mp3 måste man väl ha lame installerat också va
<Philip5> yeager: ni ubuntuister ska lägga in ubuntu i alla namn ni
<yeager> Philip5, äsch :)
<olja> yeager: du kanske kan hjälpa mig
<olja> ?
<yeager> olja, har du varit inne i Programkällor under Redigera i Programcentralen?
<olja> yesger, nix, tar mig dit nu
<yeager> olja, klicka i restricted och multiverse
<olja> yeager, var hittar jag programkällor, administartion eller sysytem?
<olja> inställningar
<yeager> olja, i Programcentralen
<olja> yeager, nu är jag inne i programkällor
<olja> hittar ingen resticted
<yeager> 3:e valet i första flken
<yeager> Proprietära drivrutiner för enheter (restricted)
<olja> ok, ska den vara markerad eller inte
<yeager> markerad
<olja> det var den redan
<yeager> den och den 4:e
<olja> japp båda två
<jonasbjork> det finns bara _EN_ sak som är tråkigare än att tvätta
<jonasbjork> vika tvätt
<yeager> olja, ok, stäng och om den ber dig att uppdatera paketlistan så gör det
<olja> yeager, den ber inte om uppdatering
 * Barre är avundsjuk på jonasbjork's bekymersfria liv :P
 * haffe är också avundsjuk på jonasbjorks problemfria liv.
<yeager> olja, öppna en terminal och skriv "sudo apt-get update" samt "sudo apt-get install sound-juicer"
 * Philip5 är avundsjuk på jonasbjork om han har balkong
<yeager> hmm, sound-juicer är väl installerat som standard?
<olja> yeager, hittade pakethanteraren synaptic, kan jag hitta de paket som behöver instaleras där?
<yeager> olja, nej, det är samma paket där
<Philip5> fast jag kan nog hålla med jonasbjork men eftersom det är så tråkigt så väntar jag in i det sista så det blir extremt mycket tvätt på en gång och extra mycket av allt tråkigt
<olja> jag har sound juicer på datorn, trode att vi arbetade med att se till så jag har stöd för olika mediaformat
<olja> ?
<bobo123> En mysko sak med "Programcentral för Ubuntu" som jag märkte just nu är hur programmen är listade där, en del program har en beskrivning av vad programmet gör som rubrik och har programmets namn under med liten stil, istället för tvärsom :-/
<jonasbjork> danskarna är inne med sina f-16 nu
<olja>  philip tipsade om ubuntu-restricted-extras och de hittar jag i synaptic
<jonasbjork> vart har vi vår jas 39 gripen?
<Philip5> olja: japp, installera dem
<bobo123> lame listas tillexempel som "An MP3 encoding library (frontend)" och firefox som "safe and easy web browser from Mozilla"
<Philip5> yeager: har software center något sorts filter av paket?
<yeager> Philip5, nej, det ska det inte ha
<Philip5> ok, man vet ju aldrig med gnomare ;)
<olja> ska jag  installera????
<yeager> ubuntu-restricted-extras heter "Begränsade extraprogram för Ubuntu" i Programcentarlen
<yeager> olja, ja
<olja> tacj yeager, hittade i programcentralen
<bobo123> Philip5: ja förut (i gnomes egna softwarecenter) var väl inte alla program med som man kan hitta med synaptic
<olja> yeager, installationen vill att jag först tar bort: Ffmpeg kodek bilbilote och Ffmpeg verktyk....
<yeager> olja, ok, gör det
<amelia> Philip5: jag har balkong. sitter på den och mirkkar nu. :)
<amelia> Philip5: med trevlig eftermiddagsvårsol mitt i ansiktet. :)
<Philip5> amelia: fusk!
<bobo123> Föresten appropå programcentarlen (i ubuntu 10.04)... om man startar den och så väljer "Internet" och sen "Webläsare" så listas inte firefox där :-(
<amelia> Philip5: stor balkong också... 10kvm
<Philip5> amelia: jag bor i gammalt hus och hus byggda före 50-talet är det inte lika vanligt med balkong på :(
<Philip5> amelia: sluuuta!
<amelia> Philip5: jag bor i ett fint nybyggt hus från 2009
<Philip5> amelia: fast jag gillar äldre charmiga hus
<amelia> Philip5: med TP-uttag i alla rum, patchskåp och bara fiber, inget analog skit någonstans.
<Philip5> pfff
<bobo123> Philip5: du får bygga en balkong! :-D
<Philip5> jag har ju comhem och enligt de själva är de  ju bäst
<Philip5> bobo123: önskar jag fick men det är k-märkt här
<amelia> hehe, vi har ett sunkigt stadsnät, men det brukar funka iaf.
<amelia> de blev uppköpta nyss så kanske blir bättre.
<jonasbjork> en ny snus och en espresso. livet är gott!
<bobo123> men appropå softwarecenter... är det bara för mig som firefox inte listas i den, om man inte använder sökrutan?
<Philip5> jonasbjork: tänk att det krävs så lite att liva upp mellan tvättvikandet
<jonasbjork> amelia: jag har FiberLan 100/100 och använder det typ fem dagar i månaden ;)
<bobo123> eller är firefox klassat som nått annat än internet/webläsare ?
<amelia> jonasbjork: haha, jag har bara 10/10 och använder det jämt.
<jonasbjork> amelia: kan få 1000/1000 för 995 kr/mån , men man behöver ju inte överdriva
<amelia> jonasbjork: 10/10 för 799 kr i månaden, företagsabb med bästa supporten på irc och fem fasta ip-nummer så jag kan köra vpn.
<olja> yeager: tack, nu funkar ljudkonverteraren
<amelia> jonasbjork: slipper dessutom betala för beredskapen vilket är grymt. poke:ar den som har beredskap på irc t.o.m. på julafton och de är snälla och trevliga. :)
<jonasbjork> amelia: helt ok
<amelia> tyvärr så är det oftast stadsnätet som ställer till det och inte min ISP så det kan sällan göra mer än att försöka få tag i någon på stadsnätet och det brukar inte gå så bra.
<Philip5> verkar väldigt skiftande hur pass väl stadsnäten funkar
<bobo123> firefox listas inte i "installerad programvara" -listan heller
<olja> yeager: är det du solo som är ansvarig för översättandet av ubuntu?
<amelia> umount -f och umount -l är nog veckans mest använa kommandon. :P
<Philip5> olja: de är ett litet team som man kan gå med i
<olja> aha...
<olja> o låta fanatsik flöda
<olja> fantasin
<Philip5> ska väl helst inte vara så fantasifulla översättningar utan mer korrekta ;)
<olja> kanske inget för mig med tanke på hur slarvigt skriver :)
<olja> upptäckte den via funktionen i ubunut att när man sätter pekaren över en ljudfil så börjar den automatisk spela en snutt av låten
<olja> ganska fiffigt
<Philip5> olja: lite jobbigt bara om det är något osederligt innehåll i mediafilen ;)
<amelia> hahaha, osederligt... betyder det att man inte kan köra sed på filen? :P
<Philip5> amelia: precis din lilla skadade datanerd :D
<amelia> Philip5: *fniss*
<Philip5> knasfia
<amelia> Philip5: OrangeCat verkade tycka att jag var rätt skadad igår iaf. :P
<amelia> Philip5: såg du bilderna på mitt datarum?
<amelia> eller mina, de två som ska bli ett. :P
<Philip5> nope
<amelia> Philip5: http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110319_001.jpg http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110319_002.jpg
<amelia> Philip5: det rummet som ska bli det nya som redan är fullt med skit.
<amelia> Philip5: http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110319_003.jpg och det gamla med allt som ska in där också..
<amelia> utom de där två PC-burkarna då... de ska dö nu..
<spajkes3d> gisses, datarum.. mmm det skulle va fint, och sen ett fotorum och ett rum för film ;)
<DanielSenat> Som jag förstatt det utgar supporten till Karmic Koala i april, kan man ända ha kvar den utan problem?
<DanielSenat> Allt är ju som jag vill ha det nu...
<Philip5> amelia: ser ut som du skulle behöva putsa upp kromet lite på dina burkar
<Philip5> amelia: och vem är det som i praktiken får släpa hem alla rack och burkar? du eller bamsefar?? :O
<Philip5> DanielSenat: du kommer inte få några säkerhetsuppdateringar efter det
<Philip5> så det kommer ju funka som nu men med tiden så kommer det nog bli fler och fler upptäckta säkerhetsluckor som inte är fixade
<DanielSenat> Philip5: Jag har förstatt det, men innebär det nagon verklig fara?
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> Philip5: Hade gärna uppdaterat men har bara 512 RAM sa det kanske blir segt med nya
<DanielSenat> graderat...
<Philip5> faran beror ju på vilka säkerhets som upptäcks i framtiden
<Philip5> skulle nog tro att största faran kommer ligga i din webbläsare
<DanielSenat> Finns det nagon tidigare version annan som har LTS
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> Men webbläsaren uppdaterar man ju ända
<Philip5> men webbläsare kan du ju faktiskt ladda ner och köra statisk och hålla uppdaterad istället för den som kommer med ubuntu. inte minst om du ändå kör firefox
<DanielSenat> Opera...
<Philip5> aha
<DanielSenat> Och Firefox :)
<Philip5> beroende på hur du håller dem uppdaterade så kan det ju gå med dem
<DanielSenat> Och med OpenOffice blir det inga problem hoppas jag
<DanielSenat> Använder bara datorn till att skriva arbeten och surfa
<DanielSenat> Finns det äldre versioner av Ubuntu som fortfarande har support?
<arand> DanielSenat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DanielSenat> arand: Kollade nyss wikipedia ;)
<arand> Många går ur tiden snart april/juni
<DanielSenat> Nan som gillar Hardy Heron?
<chees> vad gör man när man bara kommer till inlogg promp på ubuntu och inget går att klicka eller skriva
<arand> ctrl+alt+F2?
<DanielSenat> arand: verkar bara som att det är 10.o' kvar sen
<DanielSenat> 10.04
<arand> och hardy server
<DanielSenat> Men det är inte till bärbar eller?
<arand> Hardy var bra myckket bättre än gutsy i alla fall vad jag minns.
<DanielSenat> ok
<chees> skulle ja trycka ctrl alt f2?
<arand> Det kommer inga säkerhetsuppdateringar till desktop-packeten, så visst kan man köra den, men det är ju inte rekommenderat
<arand> chees: Om k/gdm låser sig kan du möjligtvis logga in via VT och se dig omkring efter fel, tänkte jag
<chees> inget går att klicka på
<chees> och recovery står bara och tuggar
<arand> DanielSenat: Varför vill du köra gamla och skruttiga versioner förresten? =)
<DanielSenat> arand: Jag kör pa karmic koala nu, funkar bra, är nöjd med allt. Skulle gärna ta och uppgradera till 10.04 men har en gammal laptop med 512 RAM sa det blir säkert segt
<arand> Det är möjligt, det *borde* inte bli segare, men man vet ju inte...
<chees> är precis som muse  tagent bordet är total dött på inlogg promp
<chees> står bara still
<chees> ska man lägga om hela systemet eller va gör man
<chees> detta vet jag blev efter jag körde en ubuntu updatering
<arand> Kör clonezilla och gör en diskkopia, testa uppgradera, om det inte är till belåtenhet, blås tillbaka kopian ;)
<arand> chees: Och recovery mode? Uppgradering från vad till vad?
<DanielSenat> arand: Läste det nagonstans... Att en kille var tvungen att ga tillbaka till karmic pa grund av för lite minne
<DanielSenat> Men kan ju köpa till extra RAM
<chees> va bara en ren updatering
<DanielSenat> Och sen orkar jag verkligen inte installera om datorn, har tagit tid att fa den dit jag vill 1
<spajkes3d> får varken trådlösa nätverket eller gpspucken att fungera i ubuntu 10.10, går det bättre om jag testar med en lite äldre version??
<arand> DanielSenat: Jo, beror ju på datorn, på den nivån borde ju minne vara billigt, annars kan man ju skifta över till lubuntu/crunchbang/linuxmint_fluxbox eller så, för något mer resurssnålt
<DanielSenat> Tydligen är det inte rekommenderat att använda uppgraderingstjänsten
<DanielSenat> JA ska kolla med datbutiken
<DanielSenat> data
<chees> arand har du nått tips
<arand> DanielSenat: Om du ska uppgradera från 9.10 till 10.04 är det vanliga uppgraderingen som gäller
<DanielSenat> arand: Men tycker mig läst i forum att det kan ge problem och att det  bättre med ominstallation
<arand> chees: Nae, som sagt, kan du ta dig till en VT? Recovery mode? Vad har du för grafik/drivisar i den?
<DanielSenat> Men det star visserligen uppgradera till... i uppdateraren
<chees> ja kommer i gång med recoveremode
<chees> kommer upp text och allt det där men jag kommer inte till själva recovery platsen
<chees> där verka den låsa sig med
<arand> DanielSenat: Om man har oreda i sina packet, många externa PPAs etc. kan det vara möjligt.
<arand> DanielSenat: Återigen, gör en backup med clonezilla/liknande så borde man vara säker
<DanielSenat> arand: ok, jag har bara lite oreda
<DanielSenat> sa da ändras inget i program?
<bobo123> DanielSenat: det är klart du kan köra vidare med koala, men om de upptäcker nått rigtigt gruvligt sökerhetshål så fixas det ju inte... och sen är ju problemet när du vill köra ett nytt program eller ny version av program (säg VLC med stöd för webm) och det inte finns nån sån kompilerad för den versionen... lite trist
<arand> Programmen uppdateras såklart... vad är frågan exakt?
<DanielSenat> bobo123: ja som med libreoffice
<DanielSenat> men jag vill inte riskera nagot nu sa här mitt i terminen, far installera om till sommaren
<arand> chees: Kör du 10.04? Det vara bara vanlig uppdatering (inte någon uppgradering mellan ubuntu-versioner?), var det en ny linuxkärna involverad?
<chees> ja 10,10
<chees> jo först ava dne en updatering mellan ubuntu
<speedxco1e> Jag behöver veta storleken på alla filer skapade innan 2008 i en katalog. Försöker hitta ett sätt.  find och nån pipe bör jag använda, men sen då? förslag?
<arand> chees: var det 10.04-> 10.10?
<chees> den har funkar shit bra sne dess sne kom andra program updateringar jag körde
<chees> då la den av
<chees> jo
<arand> chees: Men den har funkat i 10.10 ett tag, och brakade nu?
<chees> japp
<R2D21> Jag gillar verkligen ubuntu; Sparkade i ett gammalt 10Mbit närverkskort och det bara funkar direkt vid boot.
<bobo123> föresten är minne inte billigt om du har äldre minne i burken. och har man bara 512MB så har man nog inte DDR2 iaf
<arand> Om det definitivt är en packetuppgradering som utlöste det hela borde det vara någorlunda simpelt att starta en liveCD chroota in i systemet och neddgradera den specifika
<chees> ska jag gå in via live cd?
<DanielSenat> bobo123: Jag vet inte vad jag har för nagot, men köpte datorn 2003
<bobo123> DanielSenat: Själv tänker jag väl köra ubuntu10.04 i fyra år till iaf, vill verkligen inte byta upp os hela tiden. önskar det fanns en dist med 10-års-support... (och jo jag kör även lite winXP när andan faller på), tänk bara på att du ska ändra repository snart om du kör vidare me 9.10.
<arand> speedxco1e: stat för tidsstamps, du för storlek
<arand> chees: Yes
<bobo123> till vad den nu heter... arkiv-versionen... eftersom äldre ubuntuversioners paket försvinner från de vanliga servrarna... vad är det den heter?
<chees> kan man köra recovery fårn live cd start?
<chees> när man kör den try out ubuntu?
<DanielSenat> bobo123: ändra repository?
<DanielSenat> bobo123: tror du att jag kan köra 10.04 med 512 RAM?
<jonasbjork> vänta nu!
<jonasbjork> jag vill inte alls köra multilib
<arand> chees: Hmm, vet inte vad det finns för alternativ för recovery på det sättet, jag brukar alltid köra vanlia live seesion
<jonasbjork> dumma gentoo. jag kör 64bit, inget annat.
<chees> ok
<chees> boota upp till själva skrivbordet?
<arand> yes
<chees> ok
<chees> vad ska jag köra sen där
<jonasbjork> Warning: Currently you cannot switch from a no-multilib to a multilib-enabled profile, so think over your decision twice before you use the no-multilib profile.
<jonasbjork> kul :/
<madeleine> har en fråga om bränning till skiva.
<bobo123> DanielSenat: jo 512Mb ska väl räcka till. är inte minigränsen 380MB ellernåt sånt... vet inte om det är slött.... eller om det finns några bakgrundsprocesser som man kan stänga av och så... (undrar vad jag har stäng av själv... man borde skriva upp vad man gör egentligen. förutom ta bort mono och flytta rätt fönsterknapparna och sätta anständiga färger vet jag inte om jag gjorde så mycket efter 10.04installationen... hmm...
<madeleine> Ska filer få nya namn för att bli fullständigt Windows-kompatibla? Detta kommer upp i en ruta..
<arand> madeleine: Vad är det du bränner ut på skivan?
<madeleine> Musik..
<madeleine> Ska bränna på en DVD skiva..
<arand> madeleine: exempelvis tror jag inte windows tycker om frågetecken i filnamn, så sådana saker kommer att ersättas
<chees> arand va gör man sen där i fårn skriv bord live cd?
<arand> chees: http://paste.debian.net/111362/
<madeleine> för sen kan jag välja 2 alternativ,
<arand> chees: sdXY är rootpartitionen för din ubuntu-installation
<chees> ok
<DanielSenat> bobo123: OK, ja men pa desktop versionen star det 1GB tror jag.. Men när jag läser lite pa ubuntu sverige, verkar det som att det ska funka ok bara man inte kör för manga saker samtidigt. Vad innebär det att ändra repository?
<chees> vad gör dne då
<chees> kollar om nått är fel?
<arand> chees: Nej, loggar in som root i din ubuntu-installtion
<madeleine> Inaktivera fullständig windows- kompatabiletet elr byt namn osv för windows??
<chees> ok
<chees> vad gör man sen då?
<arand> chees: Så du får möjlighet att installera/avinstallera/konfigurera
<chees> för jag är ap kast på ubuntu
<OrangeCat> http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.374540/ubuntumolnet--ett-fuskbygge
<OrangeCat> "Ubuntumolnet - ett fuskbygge"
<bobo123> DanielSenat: och om ändra repository: nu har du antagligen inställt att hämta paket från "Server för Sverige" i programkällor, och får byta till "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com" sen när sverigeservern inte har paket för den äldre versionen längre (men inte ännu då)
<arand> madeleine: Antingen, behåll filnamn, så att windows möjligtvis får spunk om man försöker öppna filerna på skivan, eller döp om dem så att windows inte får spunk, men man förlorar sina vackra utropstecken och frågetecken i filnamnen
<arand> chees: Först kolla igenom /var/log/dpkg
<madeleine> vilka filer ska jag döpa om då?
<arand> Gör den inte det automatiskt om man tar det alternativet?
<bobo123> DanielSenat: oj är det en hel gig den vill ha nu... blä. min win3.11 funka finfint med 4MB minne vill jag minnas. tror inte den swappade när man körde word och coreldraw samtidigt heller. men det är klart websidorna man tittade på med netscape0.9 var ju inte så flash&javascript-nertyngda på den tiden.
<madeleine> nja de vet jag inte.. för jag kunde inaktivera det skrev innan
<madeleine> vad har du för brännings program?
<DanielSenat> bobo123: ok! Kopierar det till mina anteckningar! Tack för hjälpen, maste kila
<arand> madeleine: Jag bara gissar, tyvärr, brukar inte bränna annat än iso själv
<jonasbjork> någon som har en ubuntu-standardkärna och kan posta sin /boot/config-* ?
<madeleine> iso?
<arand> chees: Försök lokalisera vilka paket som installerades när det gick snett.
<arand> chees: "grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg" kan vara lite enklare att läsa, kolla klockslag
<arand> chees: * "grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg | less"
<Barre> jonasbjork: http://pastebin.com/iDYT8QJx
<bobo123> jag måste erkänna att jag fortfarande bränner mina filer med nero i windows....  har inte orkat leta efter motsvarande opensource program för linux... men nero är inte så felfritt märkte jag igår. jag hade en fil med tecknet ř (r med upponervänt tak) i filnamnet. Det upptäckte nero först efter att den börjat bränna och lät helt sonika bli att bränna den filen.... :-(
<KiviE> brasero är ju ett utmärkt alternativ
<bobo123> (dvs den gjorde ett filnamn (med vanligt r istället) men "kunde inte läsa" filen på hårddisken eftersom den hade en så ful bokstav i filnamnet....)
<bobo123> Ja jag kanske borde testa brasero
<arand> Heh, var väl ungefär ett år sedan jag brände filer till optisk media..
<spacebug-> k3b !
<jonasbjork> Barre: tack!
<bobo123> hmm.. var i menyn hamnar brasero....
<KiviE> sound and video
<bobo123> åh.. är det ett sånn där program som är fokuserat på attt göra musik-cd och tv-dvd skivor?
<bobo123> det har jag aldrig brännt några vad jag kan minnas.... hoppas den är lättanvänd för att göra normala data-skivor också
<lilleman> vad heter programet i linux som man kan tex köra tracert
<bobo123> tracepath tror jag
<lilleman> bobo123:  kör man det i terminal?
<bobo123> lilleman japp. exempelvis  tracepath www.google.com
<cahoot> traceroute
<lilleman> funakde
<lilleman> tackar
<bobo123> hmm.. bara no reply efter hopp 5....
<lilleman> jag fick 16 hopp inkl min router :P
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> IDG... är typ... amerikanskt?
<OrangeCat> IDG.se verkar vara mycket väl inarbetat i IT-världen i Sverige...
<OrangeCat> Tidigt ute?
<OrangeCat> Har för mig att de krängde någon form av skum grej innan Internet blev poppis... något slags modemprogram som man ringde in till för att ladda ned mjukvara och skit.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: idg äger ju många av de tidningar som skriver om it i sverige
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: även om dn, svd, börjar se mer och mer ut som idg för varje dag som går
<speedxco1e> it är viktigt för alla
<OrangeCat> Och vice versa.
<OrangeCat> IDG.se känns som Aftonbladet ofta och skriver om helt icke-IT-nyheter.
<speedxco1e> nog följer dom IT temat. men förstår vad du menar.. ofta lite väl mycket drama i rubriksättning osv
<OrangeCat> Nej... ibland har det inget att göra med IT alls.
<speedxco1e> exempel
<speedxco1e> kärnkraftsverk och snöröjning?
<speedxco1e> tåg?
<OrangeCat> Helt irrelvanta saker ibland... var en igår.
<speedxco1e> minns du vad?
<OrangeCat> Nej...
<OrangeCat> Men alltid när jag tänker på Sveriges befolkning tänker jag 8-9 miljoner...
<OrangeCat> Men sedan är det ju en massa gamlingar som i princip går på autopilot, och massa bäbisar/småbarn som i stort sett inte är människor.
<OrangeCat> Hur många är egentligen typ 7+ och under 70 eller något?
<speedxco1e> hur kom du in på befolkning?
<bobo123> det följer väl en normal Normalfördelningskurva :-D
<bobo123> frågan är bara vem var gaus
<OrangeCat> speedxco1e: För jag brukar tänka att X är stort eftersom "det ju finns 8-9 miljoner folk".
<OrangeCat> Men det kanske bara finns ett par miljoner max som skulle kunna tänka sig vilja läsa på IDG.se.
<OrangeCat> Och långt färre som faktiskt GÖR det regelbundet.
<OrangeCat> Tänk... inte i närheten av alla i "rätt ålder" (över 7 och under 70) lär ju vilja läsa om IT.
<OrangeCat> De flesta är ju simpla långtradarchaffisar som åker runt och lyssnar på Vaken i P3 och P4 på natten.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: haha
<OrangeCat> Och stannar och käkar ostmacka med kaffe vid någon rastplats.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: asså spekulera inte, skaffa statistik.
<OrangeCat> Jag har någon PDF...
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: tror du underskattar hur IT-centrerat vårt samhälle blivit
<OrangeCat> Men vill ha API direkt till statens datamaskiner.
<OrangeCat> speedxco1e: Nä... har jag väl inte?
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: jag bor i stockholm. Halva vagnen sitter med smartphones på morgonen
<cahoot> skiljer sig dessa chaufförer avsevärt från den elit som häckar på IRC kan man undra
<speedxco1e> cahoot: +1
<OrangeCat> Jag tror att ni snarare är förblindade av er egen verklighet ;)
<OrangeCat> cahoot: Eh... ja, det gör de.
<OrangeCat> Säger inte att något är "bättre". Men det skiljer sig.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: nej jag tror du behöver öppna ögonen. Alla branscher effektiviserar idag med IT. det är viktigt för alla befattningar att kunna. Det kan vara skillnaden mellan succ
<speedxco1e> och fiasko
<OrangeCat> Vet inte vad du pratar om riktigt, faktiskt.
<OrangeCat> På vilket sätt behöver långtradarchaffisar IT och nyheter om massa nördskit?
<OrangeCat> Självklart är de som sitter på kontor och vänder på A4-blad betydligt närmare att surfa in där.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: dom arbetar med logistik
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: att köra så effektivt som det bara går med lastbilen är oerhört viktigt
<OrangeCat> GPS?
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: ja dom har datorer i bilarna.
<OrangeCat> Som gör vadå?
<speedxco1e> beror nog lite på lastbil vilken information dom behöver
<virtuald> orangecat: de har raster
<speedxco1e> annars är dom väl som alla andra. dom håller kontakten med nära och kära.. kollar mailen.
<speedxco1e> lyssnar på podcasts
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: inbilla dig inte att chaffisar idag inte skulle ha internet i bilarna. självklart roar dom sig med annat än p3
<OrangeCat> HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
<OrangeCat> "Världens största älg" på SVT2...
<OrangeCat> Sjukt kul programnamn XD
<OrangeCat> Jag har aldrig någonsin lyssnat på en podcast. Är jag annorlunda?
<bobo123> ser framför mig långtradarchaffisar som spelar bilspel på den i lastbilen inbyggda datorn....
<OrangeCat> Låter rent livsfarligt att surfa när man kör.
<virtuald> man kan streama internetradio eller något
<OrangeCat> Grand Theft Lastbilschaffis IV.
<virtuald> eller spela ljudböcker med datorn
<OrangeCat> "Väschta bra graffen, asså! De här måste grabben få se!"
<virtuald> precis som jag ska göra nu
<barzam> OrangeCat: sr har så jävla många bra så när man väl börjar kan man inte sluta
<OrangeCat> En podcast är alltså en ljudfil som laddas ned och spelas upp på en bärbar musikspelare?
<barzam> OrangeCat: podcasts alltså ;)
<OrangeCat> Jag lyssnar ofta på program i efterhand, fast på SR.se.
<speedxco1e> jag är själv lite imponerad över hur pass mainstream IT intresset blivit. =)  dom har en tidning som bara fokuserar på photoshop i min mataffär t.ex.
<bobo123> mmmm... man trycker på en knapp på panelen så lastbilen kör med autopilot istället så man kan använda ratten till spelet istället :)
<OrangeCat> speedxco1e: Det där är så jävla sjukt med tanke på hur få som kan tänkas ha köpt programmet.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: förvisso
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: men visar på ett stort intress
<speedxco1e> *intresse
<OrangeCat> Varenda jävla Camilla, 16 kan redigera bilder idag.
<OrangeCat> Sjukt sjukt.
<speedxco1e> inte bra
<OrangeCat> Avancerade bloggillustrationer.
<OrangeCat> Jag fattar inte hur de gör.
<speedxco1e> jag började med photoshop 2.5 när jag var 12..  gick bra att vara 14is och kunna photoshop då med.. så svårt är det inte.. men bra blev jag först några år senare =)
<OrangeCat> Känns som om det bara var härom året som tonåringar i allmänhet var helt handfallna med all slags programvara förutom ördarna.
<OrangeCat> *nördarna
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: hade min 14åriga kusin som praktikant.. hon koda rätt bra..
<OrangeCat> Det där med tidningar som är dedikerade till Photoshop... det är mysko.
<speedxco1e> som exempel
<OrangeCat> Din fjorrekusin kodade? o_O
<OrangeCat> Antar att de säljer väldigt få exemplar.
<OrangeCat> Men fortfarande "nog för att det ska gå runt".
<OrangeCat> När den antagligen ägs av värsta megabolaget ändå.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: jo har haft 2 kusiner på praktik.. den senaste skrev bara html och css.  den innan kunda javascript bra
<speedxco1e> båda var högstadie
<OrangeCat> Antar att det är specialfall.
<speedxco1e> nja tror jag inte
<OrangeCat> Finns väl fortfarande skejtare, sportfånar...
<OrangeCat> Alla sådana kategorier.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: hur gammal är du?
<OrangeCat> Scouttyper
<OrangeCat> Över 12.
<speedxco1e> jag tror du är bra mycket äldre än så
<jonasbjork> nej, jag slänger mig i soffan nu. tack för idag!
<OrangeCat> Ja, över tolv.
<OrangeCat> Varför spelar det roll?
<bobo123> 12-14 är nog en rätt bra ålder för kodare ja...  fast när jag var 12 kodade jag nog mest basic.
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: då vet jag hur du är präglad socialt, varför du talar som du gör.
<HeMan> jag sålde min första applikation när jag var 15
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: jag får vatten på min kvarn
<speedxco1e> bobo123: HeMan: tack för vatten =)
<HeMan> men det är snart 25 år sedan...
<speedxco1e> haha
<speedxco1e> jag sålde faktiskt min första websajt när jag var 13
<bobo123> Hmm.. ett glas vatten kanske jag skulle ta och hämta kanske ja... eller koka lite te kanske...
<speedxco1e> =)
<speedxco1e> fast var inte så höga krav då.. på 90talet
<bobo123> man skulle väl kanske varit mer ekonomiskt inriktad och sålt websiter till höger och vänster på den tidene... och små dataspel för dos innan dess...  eller också finns det kanske en anledning till att jag är här istället :-)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> amelia: får du någon ordning på skrotet?
<amelia> HeMan: knappast
<HeMan> faschinerande att det fortfarande kommer ICQ-spam
<cahoot> vintage
<speedxco1e> hahaa
<speedxco1e> minns när det var status med låga icq nummer
<virtuald> :>
<spacebug-> vadå VAR? =)
<HeMan> coolt, http://hackaday.com/2011/03/20/third-times-a-charm-512-led-cube-kicks-it-up-a-notch-with-rgb-leds/
<speedxco1e> HeMan: haha
<speedxco1e> HeMan: älskar den sajten
<speedxco1e> HeMan: där har du morgondagens uppfinningar idag
<OrangeCat> "jag sålde min första applikation när jag var 15"
<OrangeCat> För fan vad alla ska trycka ner en jämt...
<OrangeCat> Med sina bedrifter.
<OrangeCat> amelia: När du säger "*gäsp*", betyder det att du "vaknar till liv/kommer hem från jobbet" eller att du är uttråkad av den rådande disussionen?
<amelia> OrangeCat: inget av det.
<OrangeCat> Okej...
<OrangeCat> DÃ¥ har jag ingen aning om hur man ska tolka det.
<amelia> haha
<haffe> Hallå folket.
 * OrangeCat är förvirrad.
<OrangeCat> Varför dog fenomenet "chatt" i stort sett för ett antal år sedan?
<OrangeCat> Jag skulle tycka att det vore väldigt intressant att chatta med en massa vanliga människor och inte alltid bara extremnördar.
<OrangeCat> Även om de också är användbara och intressanta ofta.
<Philip5> OrangeCat: det är facebooks fel
<OrangeCat> Jag har testat det däringa Facebook.
<OrangeCat> Och jag förstår inte grejen. Man kommer inte i kontakt med någon.
<OrangeCat> Det är bara en massa gated communities.
<OrangeCat> Och oändligt många meningslösa "grupper" som alla har ett antal medlemmar.
<Philip5> ja man får inte kontakt med vem som helst om man bara är vem som helst och inte någon särskild för den personen
<OrangeCat> Men tyckte nog att chatterna dog innan Fäjsbuck (som de säger på radion och TV) blev poppis.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Det suger att man inte kan ragga vettigt på nätet längre. =/
<Philip5> innan det var det lunarstorms fel
<OrangeCat> Lunarstorm hade i sig en chatt.
<OrangeCat> Som de sedan tog bort.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: realdoll.com
<OrangeCat> Döda objekt...
<amelia> det kan man väl? kanske lite svårt på ett mansdominerat ställe som detta, men jag vet många som träffats genom spel, forum och liknande
<Philip5> HeMan: lol
<speedxco1e> Kan man inte ragga i verkligheten ska man inte ens tänka på nätet.
<OrangeCat> Träffas genom spel? "Counter-terrorists win"
<OrangeCat> Finns det någon modern svensk MUD?
<OrangeCat> Som spelar i webbläsaren?
<OrangeCat> Utan plugins.
<OrangeCat> Eller Flash går bra.
<speedxco1e> Mina raggningstips. ..  ha välstädat, ha pengar, var snygg/iaf ha snygga kläder, var groomad. Gå ut..  charma.. ligg..
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<OrangeCat> Ha pengar och var snygg... XD
<haffe> Det här påminner mig om visdomsord som sades på flashback en gång.
<OrangeCat> Kan lika gärna säga till cancerpatienter att sluta ha cancer och lodisen att sluta vara fattig.
<Philip5> speedxco1e: och kanske ett statusfyllt yrke då
<haffe> 'Tydligen så vet ingen mer om vad som attraherar kvinnor, än hetrosexuella ensamma män på internetfora.
<speedxco1e> Philip5: jo, annars får man försöka vara badboy eller nåt.
<amelia> haffe: haha
<Philip5> jo
<OrangeCat> Jag behöver inte veta vad som attraherar kvinnor. Jag vet bara att jag INTE har det.
<OrangeCat> Så söker därför en modern svensk MUD.
<speedxco1e> haffe: jag talade inte om specifika saker. mest bra förutsättningar
<OrangeCat> Istället för att vänta på svar på surbitchar från Spray Date...
<Philip5> speedxco1e: men behöver man ha välstädat om man kör badboy-kortet? då kanske det räcker att vara snygg badboy?!
<amelia> OrangeCat: du får spela wow
<speedxco1e> Philip5: mja underlättar ju om man slipper börja städa när man väl släppat hem nån =)
<haffe> Jag tror att vi får börja med att definiera vad vi pratar om.
<haffe> Pratar vi om ligga för studen eller längre förhållanden.
<Philip5> speedxco1e: man behöver ju inte ha ett hem som arne anka direkt
<speedxco1e> Philip5: "vill du ha ett glas vin, vänta så ska jag diska ett" =)
<haffe> Det som fungerar för fall 1 kan ibland vara rent kontraproduktivt för fall 2.
<Philip5> hehe
<speedxco1e> när kommer ubuntu love som integrerar med olika dejtingsajter..  for the lonely tux
<haffe> Det är bara att börja skriva.
<OrangeCat> "patchar välkomna"
<OrangeCat> Som alla dryga FOSS-fittor säger ;S
<speedxco1e> OrangeCat: behöver du kärlek?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det skulle kunna vara ett attitydproblem som gör att det inte går så bra i raggandet
<HeMan> [OT]: när jag blir stor ska jag oxå ha en gasturbin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H5oYHs7EJw
<haffe> Pratade vi inte om dejting?
<virtuald> dejta en ai
<virtuald> :(
<virtuald> patches welcome
<virtuald> :(
<HeMan> därav [OT]-t
<haffe> Hahaha.
<speedxco1e> HeMan: klockrent..
<HeMan> speedxco1e: http://klockren.nu/
<speedxco1e> old
<HeMan> jo jag kom bara ihåg den när du sa klockret
<OrangeCat> Renklocka.
<speedxco1e> HeMan: chill..  mkt trevlig jetskidåkare.. coolaste jag sett på länge
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: det blev inte så mycke bättre prestanda utan kryptering, 47 MB/s skriv och 49 MB/s läs
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: förlåt, det där var med krypteringen i gästen
<delhage> HeMan: kör du virtio?
<HeMan> delhage: jo
<delhage> men vad får du _utan_ kryptering?
<HeMan> delhage: ska kolla nu
<speedxco1e> Vad försöker ni öka prestanda på?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jag testar hur stor skillnad det blir med och utan kryptern på disk till en virtuell maskin
<speedxco1e> ah
<speedxco1e> är det en vanlig sata?
<speedxco1e> som fysisk disk?
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: heh, läsprestandan blev nästan 10 ggr snabbare... 325 MB/s
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jo
<speedxco1e> 325?
<speedxco1e> raid ssd?
<HeMan> ne, tre vanliga snurrdiskar
<HeMan> måste kolla vad det beror på
<HeMan> det är bonnie++-siffror
<HeMan> jag brukar kunna lita på dom, men nu låter det helt otroligt
<HeMan> det skulle kunna vara att det cachas i hosten eftersom jag har 8 GB minne på den och bara 2 GB på gästen
<OrangeCat> Hur kan det vara så jävla svårt att tjäna pengar?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: utan att göra något?
<OrangeCat> Nej, nej.
<OrangeCat> Naturligtvis genom att göra något.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: det är bara gå till åldringsvården så kan du tjäna pengar
<OrangeCat> "Förskollärarjobb, Stockholm" <-- Det finns verkligen MÅNGA sådana.
<OrangeCat> Och alla kräver såklart utbildning och erfarenhet.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: men du har ingen utbildning eller erfarenhet av något?
<OrangeCat> Nä, men även om jag hade det skulle det vara något som inte efterfrågas i platsbanken ändå.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: och du har inga betyg så du kan inte söka någon utbildning heller?
<OrangeCat> Jo, men sätter mig aldrig mer i skolbänken...
<OrangeCat> Vad är en telefonvårdare?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: om du inte har högre ambitioner än så kan du nog få svårt att tjäna några pengar
<HeMan> ser man på mina syskonbarn så verkar det inte finnas några problem att få jobb
<speedxco1e> HeMan: man brukar behova köra slut på minnet
<speedxco1e> för att sen köra bench
<speedxco1e> HeMan: hur stora snurrdiskar?  2TB?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jao, men då borde jag få liknande fenomen med krypterad disk
<HeMan> speedxco1e: 1 TB
<speedxco1e> ah
<speedxco1e> annars så har dom nya täta diskarna rätt bra fart
<speedxco1e> 1TB brukar ju också vara bra
<speedxco1e> jag har fått 130MB/sec med 2st 1TB i raid0
<speedxco1e> så 3 borde väl bli 200 utan problem
<HeMan> jo jag testade med min raid-5'a på dom diskarna och då fick jag över 200 MB/s
<Markslap> Jag får ut 70 MB/s i både läs och skriv på min 2.5 Seagate 500 Go.
<speedxco1e> Markslap: det var bra
<Markslap> Eller runt 67 på skriv.
<Markslap> speedxco1e: Jo, jag tyckte det också.
<speedxco1e> Markslap: säkert mkt tät
<HeMan> ska prova på hosten nu
<speedxco1e> diskar börjar bli bra billigt nu
<HeMan> det finns ju 3 TB diskar nu med så 2 TB börjar väl sjunka nu
<speedxco1e> mjo
<speedxco1e> sweetspot för billigaste disk har dock flyttats ner lite känns det som
<speedxco1e> webhallen säljer 2tb extern för 650kr =)
<haffe> Häfrigt.
<speedxco1e> externa är billigare än interna
<speedxco1e> tror det måste vara alla med laptop
<speedxco1e> större marknad
<speedxco1e> dock är det ju samma disk
<speedxco1e> i annan låda
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Inte större ambitioner än vadå exakt?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: inte större ambitioner än att du kan tänka dig att plugga
 * realubot is back.
<HeMan> Barre, delhage: på hosten får jag 67 MB/s i skrivning och 84 MB/s i läsning utan kryptering
<speedxco1e> hur är det med dmcrypt kan man känna sig trygg med bara en krypterad partition, eller bör man köra fulldisk encryption (bootdisk och allt)
<HeMan> speedxco1e: du kan ju inte få krypterat /boot ändå
<HeMan> speedxco1e: om du inte har stöd för det i bios
<speedxco1e> HeMan: allt utom /boot då
<HeMan> speedxco1e: det beror på vad du vill skydda dig mot
<HeMan> speedxco1e: om det bara är för förlust av maskinen så ska inte datat gå komma åt så räcker det med krypterad /home
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ok, inga dumma nycklar på andra kataloger då?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: men är du rädd att någon ska "låna" din dator, infektera den med något som plockar ut info ur den och lämna tillbaka den så behöver du kryptera / med
<speedxco1e> ah
<speedxco1e> maid-attack
<HeMan> speedxco1e: det ligger inga nycklar på nån plats om du inte uttryckligen petat in dom i /etc/crypttab
<HeMan> speedxco1e: men det gör man ju inte
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ah
<speedxco1e> HeMan: då är det bara kylsprayen man har att frukta då
<HeMan> speedxco1e: eller att någon plockar dig och stoppar in stickor under naglarna för att du ska säga vad du har för passfras...
<HeMan> http://xkcd.com/538/
<speedxco1e> HeMan: menar du att det kan hända =/
<speedxco1e> HeMan: hehe
<speedxco1e> HeMan: nä men jag tror mer på obscurity för allvarliga saker
<HeMan> kolla mouse-over-texten på den strippen
<HeMan> njahapp, nu är det sängdax, ska fortsätta köra fort med nya NFS-servern
<speedxco1e> ah
<HeMan> ...i morgon
<speedxco1e> natti
<maxjezy> tips på laptop med nvidia grafikkort i under 5000?
<maxjezy> finns det?
<KiviE> kolla prisjakt
<Philip5> maxjezy: va?!! ger du livstecken ifrån dig?!?! :O
<phnom> maxjezy: eeepc 1205n tror jag har ION
<maxjezy> phnom, vill ha lite mer skärm och lite mer prestanda dock
<maxjezy> Philip5, jepp
<maxjezy> the king is back
<maxjezy> :S
<Philip5> maxjezy: tillbaka eller på tillfälligt besök? ;)
<Philip5> nu ska jag gamea lite CoH
<maxjezy> Philip5, återstår att se
<Trullo> Jesper Ek Linux For Alla 2a Upplagan 2003 SWEDiSH RETAiL eBOOK DAGSTiDNiNGEN
<maxjezy> haft besök och shit
<Trullo> ladda hem!
<Trullo> 2003 oxo
<maxjezy> ;S
<speedxco1e> det där linux för alla verkar ta ett tag på sig att slå igenom
<amelia> dumidum
<amelia> vad händer ikväll?
<speedxco1e> amelia: försöker lära mig find och pipes bättre
<amelia> speedxco1e: nice, jag bygger rpmpaket..
<amelia> bah, det här gick inte så bra..
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du denna spöar min dator i 3D
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010586271.aspx
<maxjezy> nvidia kort ju
<Philip5> maxjezy: allt spöar väl din dator i 3d :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast jag minns inte riktigt vad du har idag men det är väl också en netbook?
<Philip5> vet in om man kan köra ubuntu på den där men vissa arm-cpuer så kan man nog det på med någon specialubuntu
<Philip5> om de inte har arm-stöd nu för tiden
<maxjezy> jo ubuntu funkar
<Philip5> maxjezy: varför köper du inte en vanlig lite billigare ultraportabel som typ den här? http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010462728.aspx
<maxjezy> fast den verkar skit
<Philip5> nu vet jag inte om den är bäst men något i den stilen
<Philip5> behöver ju itne vara röd heller ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vill inte ha en liten egentligen
<maxjezy> en fullsize dator
<Philip5> verkar så när du kollar på netbooks
<maxjezy> vanlig laptop med grafikkort
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fast annars stationär
<maxjezy> har lite pengar över nu
<maxjezy> så tänkte införskaffa mig nytt
<Philip5> typ en värsting från alienware kanske?!?! :P
<Philip5> de är najsiga
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> men ion
<maxjezy> är det bra?
<maxjezy> http://proxdata.se/?ID=34192
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> någon som har en msi dator?
<maxjezy> 	NVIDIA ION 2
<maxjezy> äre bra?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-12
<realubot> Det står ju att den går på filerna i cache.
<realubot> Menar dom /var/cache/apt/archives
<itmannen> realubot <<  Konstigt. För om jag installerat om datorn så är det tom. Eller hu. Och jag kan då återställa
<realubot> "    By default, all packages saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory are listed and checked. You can choose what packages won't be saved in the APTonCD media just unchecking it on the list. When you remove a package the total file size is automatically updated."
<realubot> Så står det i APTonCD FAQ.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ok. Men jag får dom iaf till en ISO
<realubot> Så om man har kört apt-get clean så fungerar inte APTonCD för paket som har installerats innan man körde apt-get clean?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Och hur ofta gör du det ?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Men jag ska tömma och testa
<realubot> Detta är väl framförallt bra om man saknar Internet eller om man har en trafigräns?
<realubot> Annars kan man väl lika gärna använda en annan metod?
<realubot> itmannen: Det händer att jag gör det och det räcker för att APTonCD ska faila.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ja det är möjligt. men man slipper ju leta
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ja nu är det tomt i listan
<itmannen> Men å andra sidan spelar det inte så stor roll. Då är det sen bara att köra en ny efterdet att man installerat mer.
<itmannen> Sen kan man i APTonCD välja vilka avbilder som ska användas
<itmannen> För återställning alltså
<realubot> dpkg --get-selections
<realubot> visar ju alla paket som är installerade...
<itmannen> realubot <<  Vad är det
<realubot> Frågan är hur man skiljer på standardpaket och manuellt installerade paket.
<itmannen> Vad har jag för nytta av detta då
<realubot> Jo, för om man vet vilka paket som är installerade så kan man ju låta apt-get installera alla som inte redan är installerade i systemet.
<realubot> Genom att köra apt-get i en loop bara med dpkg --get-selections som input.
<realubot> Typ.
<itmannen> Men då måste man manuellt ange alla paket
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Man gör typ: dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt
<realubot> En fil med som innehållet alla paket. Därefter så flyttar man filen till det andra systemet och kör typ:
<itmannen> Typ ?
<realubot> while read package; do sudo apt-get install $package; done < packages.txt
<realubot> Eller något åt det hållet.
<realubot> Dock så får man lägga till några option så apt-get skippar paket som redan finns.
<itmannen> Om det funkar kan det vara väldigt smidigt
<itmannen> Och dom options är ?
<realubot> Hur är det med APTonCD om det finns ett nyare paket installerat redan? Vad gör APTonCD då? Ersätter det det nya med ett gammalt från CD:n eller vad gör APTonCD?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<realubot> Jag menar om du har en nyare version av t.ex. Firefox på systemet som du installerar paket på och APTonCD-skivan innehåller en äldre version av Firefox?
<itmannen> Vad du är bråkig ikväll :)
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo jag förstod att du menade så
<realubot> apt-get -y <package>, typ.
<realubot> Då kör apt-get bara på i.a.f. Om man inte vill uppgradera befintliga paket så kan man köra med: apt-get --yes --no-upgrade <package>
<realubot> itmannen: Jag bråkar inte. Jag är bara intresserad av om det går att göra smidigt utan APTonCD och en CD.
<realubot> APTonCD bygger ju på att man inte har en internetuppkoppling på den andra datorn.
<realubot> Men om man har det så känns det ju smidigare att köra med en enkel textfil som innehåller en lista på alla paket man har installerade på det andra systemet.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo du har rätt om detta med textfilen. Verkar vara väldigt smidigt. Har du provat  så du vet att det funkar
<realubot> while read package; do sudo apt-get install --yes --no-upgrade $package; done < packages.txt
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Jag har aldrig provat det. Jag bara gissar att det går att göra så.
<itmannen> Hm
<realubot> Om man har Internet på datorn så är det överflödigt att ha massa paket på en CD. Och kanske risk för läsfel på skivan m.m. också?
<itmannen> Tur jag logga så jag kommer ihåg alla dina kommandon :)
<itmannen> Det räcker med att du har ISO-filen
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte så många...
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, men iso-filen kan vara på många MB=
<realubot> ?
<itmannen> Jo för mig att komma ihåg är det tillräckligt många
<realubot> Men visst, läsfelen slipper man om man bara använder iso-filen.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är bara två kommandon.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Visst. Hos mig på den senaste är det på 1.2 Gb
<realubot> dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt
<realubot> för att skapa en fil som innehåller en lista på alla paket man har installerade. Och sedan lägger man över filen i Hemkatalogen på den andra datorn och kör:
<itmannen> Och det ryms lätt på en sticka
<realubot> while read package; do sudo apt-get install --yes --no-upgrade $package; done < packages.txt
<realubot> Det kanske fungerar...
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo du skrev det tidigare
<realubot> Ja, men du är gammal.
<realubot> SÃ¥ jag repeterar. ;)
<itmannen> realubot <<  Tack för din vänlighet. Du är en heder för din späda ålder
<realubot> 1,2GB. Då räcker inte ens en CD ju om man skulle vilja flytta manuellt.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Finns något som kallas DVD. Har du missat det
<realubot> Jag ska testa detta på mitt system. --simulate simulerar ju bara allt så.
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Ännu ett kommando :)
<itmannen> Hur fariken kommer du ihåg allt ?
<realubot> shit
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kollar i man apt-get.
<itmannen> jaha
<itmannen> Blev det tok
<realubot> Men kör det inte än... Det blev knas.
<itmannen> realubot <<  På vilket vis då ?
<itmannen> Jisses vad segt det är att installera Kubuntu i vitualbox
<itmannen> Hm. r-knappen försvann
<realubot> dpkg --list | grep -o "ii  [^\ ]*[\ ]" | sed 's/ii  //' > packages.txt
<realubot> Den raden skapar en snygg fil över alla installerade paket.
<realubot> itmannen: Det hade ju varit snyggt att synca tåv Ubuntu system så man alltid har samma paket installerade..
<itmannen> Ja verkligen
<realubot> Det verkar fungera med mina kommandon men det hade varit bra att sortera ut paket som följer med Ubuntu från manuellt installerade, men men...
<realubot> Om man bara låter datorn stå och gå så spelar det ju ingen roll att apt-get får kolla mängder av redan installerade paket.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Precis
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju bara att synca filen med Dropbox och sedan köra kommandot så kommer man alltid ha samma paket installerade.
<realubot> Om man har samma Ubuntu-versioner.
<realubot> Dock en viss säkerhetsrisk kanske att köra apt-get på en fil som bollas mellan två datorer och en tredjepartssajt.
<realubot> Aja. Det är inte så svårt att göra det manuellt lite då och då.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Eller om man har ett yttre media eller USB. Men både dropbox och ubuntuone är ju bra
<itmannen> realubot <<  Men om jag nu vill lägga tillbaka det från denna textfil ?
<realubot> Jösses vad apt-get jobbade, men det verkar fungera i.a.f.
<realubot> itmannen: Mm, det känns ju lite säkrare med ett USB.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad menar du med att lägga tillbaka det?
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> lyckats med mitt livs första camera tracking
<itmannen> realubot <<  Att installera det som finns i textfilen. Hur gör man då
<realubot> Så här fick jag på alla paket eftersom paketen i mitt system redan är installeradE:
<realubot> "Reading package lists... Done
<realubot> Building dependency tree
<realubot> Reading state information... Done
<realubot> Skipping zlib1g-dev, it is already installed and upgrade is not set.
<realubot> zlib1g-dev set to manually installed.
<realubot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Intressant att det står set to manually installed.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo men vad skriver du för kommando för att lägga tillbaka
<realubot> Det innebär ju att det måste gå att få fram den infon för det står det bara på vissa paket.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad menar du med lägga tillbaka? Jag förstår inte.
<itmannen> realubot <<  :) men att installera det som finns upptaget i textfilen
<realubot> Ja. Det gör jag ju med det här kommandot:
<realubot> while read package; do sudo apt-get install --yes --no-upgrade $package; done < packages.txt
<realubot> Det installerar alla paket som finns på dator A på dator B.
<realubot> dpkg --list | grep -o "ii  [^\ ]*[\ ]" | sed 's/ii  //' > packages.txt
<itmannen> realubot << Ska while read package; och var med
<realubot> Och det kommandot skapar en packages.txt med en lista på paket som är installerade på dator A.
<realubot> Japp.
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> Det ska vara med för det är det som loopar paketen ett och ett från textfilen packages.txt.
<realubot> while read package läser rad efter rad en i taget från filen packages.txt.
<realubot> Och sedan körs sudo apt-get --yes --simulate --no-upgrade på variablen $package som innehåller raden som just har lästs in från packages.txt.
<itmannen> Detta var ett bra tips
<realubot> Dock saknar jag att bara få med manuellt installerade paket och inte ALLA paket som är installerade på dator A.
 * itmannen samlar kommanon i en textfil
<realubot> Det innebär att det kommer loopas massa paket på dator B som redan ingår i systemet. Det är onödigt.
<itmannen> *kommandon
<realubot> sudo apt-get install $package --yes --simulate --no-upgrade
<itmannen> realubot <<  Förvisso. men spela roll
<realubot> Ska det vara och inte bara sudo apt-get --yes o.s.v.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Det tar bara mycket längre tid men om man tar en kaffe under tiden så gör det inget.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Eller åker och handlar
<itmannen> Perfekt
<itmannen> Äntligen så är Kubuntu-install klart
<realubot> Fungerar grafiken bra i Kubuntu i VirtualBox?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Har inte kommit så långt ännu. Den startar just om efter install
<realubot> Ok, för Unity har ju inte fungerat i vbox.
<realubot> När jag har testat.
<realubot> Det finns ju någon funktion för att låta vbox använda det riktiga grafikkortet istället för vbox fejk.
<realubot> Jag har inte fått det att fungera.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Hos mig har då unity funkat perfekt i Virtualbox
<itmannen> realubot <<  det har jag också letat efter
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jag har för mig att datorn måste kunna köra maskinvaru vitalisserin
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag tror det också.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Men grafiken i VB verkar helt ok
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte livat i holken i natt.
<realubot> Ubuntusarna sover.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nä det är ett gäng slöfockar till användare. Dom skyller säker på att dom ska jobba :)
<realubot> Ja. :D
<realubot> "Den som vill använda Apples tjänst Itunes måste först godkänna företagets användarvillkor, ett avtal på 29 A4-sidor. Men företaget är långt ifrån ensamt. Alla jättar på nätet som Microsoft och Google har liknande avtal."
<itmannen> Nu ska gubben fega och uppsöka sovplatsen
<realubot> Fegis.
<realubot> Nä, jag ska själv krypa till kojs snart.
<realubot> Sov gott itmannen!
<itmannen> Ha de
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<amelia> morrn
<Barre> larsemil: pong (något sent kanske)
<dircht> exit
<larsemil> Barre: haha. dålig latency på den där.
<Barre> larsemil: har haft lite annat att stå i :)
<larsemil> helg och sånt! dåliga ursäkter!
<Barre> nu skall duinte vara sån... :P
<larsemil> Barre: har glömt vad jag skulle fråga. var helgen trevlig?
<Barre> larsemil: jovars
<Barre> larsemil: själv då? Har våren kommit till er?
<larsemil> Barre: mjae. det är ett isigt inferno här, kan knappt gå eller köra bil
<Barre> larsemil: här är det skön vår :)
<larsemil> Barre: idag var det väldigt skönt ute, skulle gissa vi har samma väder bara att vi har mer snö kvar.
<larsemil> Barre: lyckades du twittra ditt svar nu?
<Barre> larsemil: hahahahah... p.g.a. av en feltabbning i irssi så råkade jag twittra ett syrligt svar larsemil :)
<Barre> ibland går det fort och fel :)
<Barre> s/ibland/ofta/g
<larsemil> idag får jag min nya server. från hemans jobb!
<andol> larsemil: Vad ska du göra för kul med dem då?
<amelia> larsemil: du vill inte köpa ett litet san och en fc-switch?
<larsemil> amelia: modell och hur mycket? :)
<larsemil> andol: den ska agera lite backend åt våra andra tjänster
<amelia> larsemil: HP MSA 1500 CS och Cisco MDS9020 DS-C9020-20K9
<amelia> larsemil: pris kan vi diskutera
<itmannen> Hög tid för en åktur på samhället
<kodein> hmm, just ja, jag snubblade ju över en MSA1000 för ett tag sen
<larsemil> amelia: med diskar?
<amelia> larsemil: utan diskar
<larsemil> amelia: har egentligen inget jättebehov justnu
<amelia> ok. synd.
<larsemil> amelia: men skicka ett mail med info till olle@dalnix.se får han bestämma.
<amelia> larsemil: sure.
<amelia> larsemil: skickat! :D
<phnom> Kan man få vim att sluta försöka rätta till indenteringen av html i en php-fil? Just nu så tabbar den in raden man står på när man trycker retur för att skriva på nästa rad :/
<bamsefar> :set noautoindent
<phnom> bamsefar: Jo, men då slår man ju av all autoindent, det borde ju gå att få den att vara smart tänkte jag.
<drmegahertz> en annan lösning är ju att separera presentationen från applikationen så mycket som möjligt, så du slipper blanda två olika uppgifter
<phnom> drmegahertz: Det är ju en feg lösning på mitt indenteringsproblem :P
<phnom> Kommer ju inte lösa nåt heller.
<larsemil> någon som kan rewriterules? behöver sätta så att om man bara skriver domain.se kommer man till en statisk html och annars om man skrivit domain.se/något så kommer man till den vanliga dynamiska sidan?
<phnom> larsemil: Sätt ett rewritecond på att det bara ska vara /, skriv om till den statiska, och låt allt annat passera.
<drmegahertz> rätt lösning om du frågar mig ^:)
<larsemil> phnom: hur ser det ut då?
<phnom> drmegahertz: Det löser ju bara min dåliga separering, inte att vim sköter indentering av html fult :P
<phnom> larsemil: Nåt sånt här kanske: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880094/
<larsemil> load på servern låg på upp mot 20... :/
<andol> larsemil: Antar att servern inte är en dual hexacore, med hyper threading? :)
<larsemil> andol: ne: http://pastebin.com/sTgsrvd8
<larsemil> till nästa biljettsläp sätter vi nog upp en varnish innan.
<arand> !mainline
<ubot2`> Factoid 'mainline' not found
<kodein> så en kollega fick iväg och hämta sina barn på dagis pga att de har löss. tro fan att det börjar klia i håret.
<arand> wth?
<kodein> psykosomatiska huvudlöss
<jol^a^ren> någon som använt wordpress mycket? försöker hitta något bra plugin för att länka till nyhetsartiklar
<jol^a^ren> men hittade de nada
<kodein> behövs det ett speciellt plugin för sånt?
<jol^a^ren> nä, kanske inte.. men snyggar ofast till det!
<arand> !inteunity
<ubot2`> Factoid 'inteunity' not found
<jol^a^ren> varför bashar du ÃpÃ¥ unity? =)
<arand> !kaka
<ubot2`> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> jol^a^ren: rss plugin alltsÅ?
<jol^a^ren> larsemil: nja, kan ge exempel på vad som ska in
<arand> ubot2`: !test is <reply> test
<arand> !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME  Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<arand> !mainline is <reply> Ubuntus kernel-team tillhandahåller kontinuerliga byggen av den senaste Linuxkärnan, som kan vara änvändbara för att isolera fel eller att testa de senaste ändringarna. Mer information finns via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<arand> Hmm, hoppas det når fram, verkar som #ubuntu-se-ops är invite-only :(
 * X-Sleepy-X hittar en gammal Ubuntu skiva
<larsemil> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420655_10150858798554046_612599045_12750395_1051298874_n.jpg
<itmannen> Jag seedar via rtorrent. Undrar om det är något mer som borde seedas ? http://i.imgur.com/ekx7F.png
<phnom> itmannen: Du borde börja seeda världsfred också, det behöver folk.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Förvisso. Men det finns knappast som en torrent
<itmannen> Här gäller det att verkligen vara övertydlig när man skriver något
<arand> Debian? Det bästa näst världsfred och slut på fattigdom?
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Vi får nog ta och sparka igång vår reciprokatör.
<haffe> Skulle det vara uppskattat med en reciprokatör i Sverige på 1 Gb/S?
<itmannen> haffe<<  Vad är det för något ?
<phnom> Någon annan som brukar One här och har problem med MySQL?
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jag har 3 domen hos one. Inga som helst problem.
<haffe> itmannen: Någon som faktiskt har filerna i fråga, men inte driver en egen tracker.
<itmannen> *domäner
<larsemil> 12.04 server, någon som provat? är det några stora poblem?
<larsemil> problem
<phnom> itmannen: Du kommer in på PMA och allt funkar?
<itmannen> phnom<<  PMA ?
<larsemil> ska kicka igång ny server idag som ska gå i produktion om några veckor, så jag tänkte kanske 12.04 var stabil nog nu. vad säger HeMan andol Barre bamsefar ?
<larsemil> amelia: ?
<phnom> itmannen: PHPMyAdmin
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jodå
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Är det en produktionsserver skulle då jag vänta
<phnom> Jag får bara #2006 - MySQL server has gone away
<larsemil> itmannen: men när den ska gå i produktion så är ju 12.04 släppt.
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ok
<larsemil> då borde det ju fungera kan man tycka
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Jag kör 12.04 desktop. och det funkar då utan problem
<larsemil> godis
<larsemil> då kör vi på det
<itmannen> Lycka till
<larsemil> 11mb/s på isonedladdning är ganska okej. ;)
<itmannen> Får väl duga i brist på bättre
<larsemil> precis så jag tänker
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Du ska tacka mig. För jag seedar 12.04 i rtorrent :)
<larsemil> jag körde nog inte torrent
<itmannen> Nog ?
<larsemil> jag körde inte torrent
<itmannen> :) Genast bättre
<madbear> i en rosa torreeeent ska jag köra hem till dig
<itmannen> Är det någon fler än jag här som testar Tribler torrentklient ?
<itmannen> Jag seedar alla varianter av ubuntu from 11.10. Samt Kubuntu alla varianter
<larsemil> skulle ta för mycket bandbredd av mig, så det kan jag inte göra
<itmannen> Jo det tar lite grand
<itmannen> Men ingen katastrof hos mig
<itmannen> Och som tur är så har jag inga begränsningar på mitt internet
<phnom> itmannen: Oändlig bandbredd? vem har du som leverantör?
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nja. jag mear upp och bed
<itmannen> *ned
<phnom> Det är på de två hållen man brukar mäta bandbredd, ja.
<itmannen> Men det förstod du säkert egentligen
<larsemil> men du lär ju ha en maxhastighet upp och ner. :)
<itmannen> Om vi säger så här. Jag kan ladda upp och ladda ned hur mycket som helst. Normalt här så stryps det när man överstiger det som gäller
<larsemil> fy vilket segt usbminne jag hade
<MrMind> hej. har gjort en wordpress funktion som ska skicka ett mail varje gång en ett nytt inlägg publicerats. men hur kan jag lägga till själva inläggets title i mailet? har provat med get_the_title($post_id) men den är helt tom
<MrMind> någon som vet?
 * andol gissar att larsemil vet
<larsemil> MrMind: du kör get_the_title i ett skript där wordpress är initierat?
<larsemil> MrMind: får du några errors om du sätter debug till true i config filen?
<amelia> humdidum
<MrMind> är verkligen helt nybörjare på wordpress... så här ser funktionen ut
<MrMind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880226/
<andol> larsemil: Jorå, borde vara lugnt. Givet att det fungerar bra när du testar det så torde det med rätt god sannolikhet fortsätta att fungera bra. Precise har ändå kommit såpass långt i utvecklingscyckeln att saker och ting som nu fungerar åtminstone inte borde sluta fungera hursom.
<larsemil> andol: precis min tanke
<larsemil> MrMind: vad får du för titel på det där då?
<MrMind> ingenting, helt tom bara
<larsemil> MrMind: den borde bli Nytt inlägg!
<MrMind> wops, ah det stämmer. men i vilket fall får jag inget av $title
<MrMind> i meddelandet heller
<larsemil> MrMind: i wp-config.php har du en define som definierar DEBUG till false, ändra den till true och prova om du får något felmeddelande
<andol> larsemil: Sen beror det förstås även lite på vilken roll servern ska spela, etc.
<larsemil> andol: i princip lagring. iscsi, nfs etc
<MrMind> larsemil: okej, vart kommer jag få felmedelandet? när jag lägger ut ett nytt inlägg då?
<MrMind> eller i någon logfil?
<larsemil> MrMind: i browsern
<andol> larsemil: Vad du möjligtvis då vill ha i åtanke är att fram till släpp är det ju inte omöjligt att nya kärnor etc kommer i lite tätar grad än vad de skulle göra annars. Det där låter ju inte som en server du vill starta om hur mycket som helst, så gissningsvis vill du då titta på vad det är för kerneluppdating, ifall det faktiskt är värt att reboota eller ej.
<andol> larsemil: Hursom så tror jag inte att 12.04 är något problem, mer än att du får hålla ett lite extra öga på maskinen.
<larsemil> andol: men kommer inte att ha något viktigt på den innan den 12.04 går live ändå
<andol> Jomendåså.
<itmannen> MrMind<<  Jag har den funktionen aktiverat i mina WP. Och jag har inte editerat några confiler. Det ska funka att få mail ändå
<larsemil> itmannen: problemet var inte att få mail utan att han inte fick rätt titel
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ok. Samma där
<larsemil> vadå samma där?
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Att det inte är några problem. Och att editera cof-filer i WP är det ytters sällan man måste gör
<itmannen> *conf
<larsemil> itmannen: men du, jag jobbar heltid med wordpress och tror jag vet vad jag pratar om här.
<larsemil> itmannen: det handlar inte om att aktivera något etc etc
<larsemil> itmannen: det handlar om att få upp debugmeddelanden som är guld värt när man utvecklar själv
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Jasså du. och nog måste man klicka i krysset för att få mail. Det kallar då jag för att aktivera.
<larsemil> klicka i krysset? vad pratar du om? han sitter u och utvecklar ett eget skript.
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Jag skriver om funktioner i WP
<larsemil> itmannen: men gör det senare i så fall för det irriterar väldigt när du gör det mitt i en fråga om man kan göra si eller så
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Gääääsp
<larsemil> idiot
<itmannen> Ojdå
<MrMind> hehe, funkade det för dig larsemil?
<MrMind> fick du rätt titel osv?
<itmannen> Trevlig ton här.
<MrMind> itmannen: funkade funktionen för dig?
<itmannen> MrMind<<  Jag förstod inte att du höll på med ett eget script. Jag menade i själva WP. Men å andra sidan så är jag ju en idiot
<larsemil> itmannen: men du håller ju uppenbarligen på och trollar mig hela tiden.
<larsemil> MrMind: jag har inte provat
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Struntprat
<larsemil> MrMind: fick du inga errormeddelanden när du aktiverade debug?
 * itmannen niger för den store WP-gurun
<MrMind> larsemil: har inte hunnit testa en, säger till när jag gjort det :)
<larsemil> Barre: due
<larsemil> med en areca raidkontroller så kör man hw raid väl?
<itmannen> Undrar hur man kan jobba heltid med något och hänga här mest hela dagarna. Mysko
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det löser sig med skärm, min mor ska köpa en 24" skärm så jag får hennes 17" :)
<larsemil> itmannen: försöker du trolla mig nu igen? med att jag har ett konstigt jobb? lycka till med det. :D
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Är det bara du som jobbar heltid med något här ?
<larsemil> itmannen: tror det.
<itmannen> Larre|zzzz<<  Ja det kan du inbilla dig.
<larsemil> finns det någon bra visuell lvm hanterare i cli?
<larsemil> typ ncurses
<itmannen> Det gäller att välja snälla arbetsgivare
<itmannen> Jag kör kubuntu i Oracle. men trivs inte riktigt med miljö
<amelia> kubuntu i oracle?
<Krawlezt> Vad är Oracle?
<itmannen> amelia<<  Helt rätt
<amelia> i databasen eller operativsystemet?
<amelia> eller kanske du menar i virtualbox?
<itmannen> Oracle Virtual box
<amelia> om man bara säger oracle brukar man mena databasen
<itmannen> jaja
<amelia> Krawlezt: oracle är ett företag. :)
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. amelia: Vill du se mitt datorbygge? :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: de är kända för sin databas vid namn Oracle, men sedan de köpte Sun har de även operativsystemet Solaris, databasen MySQL och skrivbordsvirtualiseringsmiljön VirtualBox.
<Krawlezt> Aha, då vet jag vad det är :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: sure
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<Krawlezt> realubot har plockat delarna :)
<itmannen> Så min session i Kubuntu via ORACLE VIRTUALBOX blir nog inte långvarig
<amelia> Krawlezt: funkar väl, förutom att minnena inte finns i lager. :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag är inte så hemma på sånt. brukar ta hjälp av min lillebror när jag ska köpa ny stationär dator vilket händer kanske var sjunde år. :P
<Krawlezt> Hehe, okej :) Såg det nu också, dock ska jag köpa detta till helgen
<amelia> urgh, 1,5 timme kvar på jobbet idag. börjar bli trött..
<propus> Krawlezt! :)
<amelia> eller nästan två faktiskt.. känns bättre med 1,5
<propus> amelia :)
<Krawlezt> propus: !:)
<amelia> hej propus!
<Krawlezt> Det börjar dra ihop sig, snart blir man äldre..
<propus> Krawlezt, hörru grabben du har ett tag kvar.. :)
<propus> amelia, läget? =)
<Krawlezt> propus: Känns ändå inte bra att fylla år :(
<propus> Krawlezt, väta till du börjar närma dig 30.. oj vilken ångest ;-D
<Krawlezt> Haha säg inte så :D
<Krawlezt> propus: Sätt mina delar jag ska köpa? =)
<amelia> propus: jodå, jag lever iaf. själv?
<propus> Krawlezt, nej inte de.. :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: du har ju de bästa åren framför dig.
<propus> amelia, aha.. de lät tugnt ;-(
<amelia> Krawlezt: fram tills dess är det bara bra att fylla år, sen vänder det.
<Krawlezt> propus: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<Krawlezt> amelia: Pft, 16år känns meningslöst, samma med 17!
<propus> Krawlezt, http://ubuntuone.com/46Nef5Pykq7t2KEUOhcejJ nice med 3 skärmar :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: ja, jo. men det blir bättre. du är ett steg närmre de bra åren ju
<Krawlezt> propus: Så du har fått dom? =)
<propus> Krawlezt, fått och fått.. betalar för dom har jag.. men äntligen fått dom levererade :D
<Krawlezt> Det var det jag menade, ska kika =)
<Krawlezt> propus: Fyfan vad mäktigt!
<propus> Krawlezt, nice setup.. dock hade jag vart dig så hade jag valt mer minne :P
<Krawlezt> propus: 8GB räcker ;)
<propus> Krawlezt, de är jävla nice att sitta vid dator nu :D
<Krawlezt> Förstår det ;)
<propus> Krawlezt, 16 is the shit :D
<Krawlezt> propus: Kan ju uppgradera senare, kommer troligen uppgradera med ett grafikkort, 1TB HDD och mer ram ;)
<Krawlezt> + 22" skärm :)
<Krawlezt> Sen är jag nöjd!
<Krawlezt> Börjar så här :)
<propus> Krawlezt, btw.. Intel Core i5 2500K har den inbyggd grafikkrets? de moderkort du valt kräver de om du inte ska ha ett externt grafikkort..
<Krawlezt> propus: Ja, i 5an får jag Intel Graphic 3000 :)
<Krawlezt> Det räcker till det jag ska använda datorn till.
<propus> Krawlezt, okej :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag kommer ha 2ST VGA skärmar, tror du det kommer gå i det chassit?
<propus> Krawlezt, ska du ha 2 grafikkort?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Men vill ha 2st skärmar, om det år.
<Krawlezt> går*
<propus> klart de går.. inte spelar de någon roll vad du har för chassi.. de är grafikkortet som sätter gränsen..
<propus> Krawlezt, har också detta chassi.. dock ett minitower :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag menar, behöver 2st VGA uttag på chassit?
<Krawlezt> propus: är du nöjd med D3?
<propus> Krawlezt, de är 1 vga och en dvi utgång på  moderkortet så de ska nog gå bra :)
<propus> Krawlezt, jag är jätte nöjd med mitt chassi.. :) tyst och fint chassi :)
<Krawlezt> Aha, men vadå fungerar det att stoppa en VGI kontakt i dvi?
<propus> Joo.
<propus> Krawlezt, eller så köper du till detta kort http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409314/gigabyte-geforce-gts-450-1024mb
<Krawlezt> propus: inga pengar till det, blir väl nästa gång :)
<propus> Krawlezt, okej.. jag tror jag har ett nvidia 9800gtx liggande med dual dvi utgångar som jag kan donera till dig... måste dock kolla om de fungerar..
<Krawlezt> Nej, det är lugnt propus :) Klarar mig med det jag har just nu så kommer köpa ett grafikkort inom kort ändå! Tack ändå :)
<Krawlezt> Du kan använda det själv?
<propus> Krawlezt, hehe näeh.. har ingen användning för de :)
<maxjezy> propus, igår satt jag och pilla med datorn och insåg att 16 gb ram är nice
<maxjezy> använde 33 %
<larsemil> slöseri med ram om man bara använder en tredjedel. :D
<itmannen> Heller för mycket än för lite.
<propus> maxjezy, med tanke på hur billigt de är med ram just nu så är de lätt värt de.. jag betalade ca 900:- för mina 16gb.. inte helt fel..
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Intel-HD-Graphics-3000-graphics-solution.43710.0.html
<maxjezy> har du kollat där?
<propus> maxjezy, min förra dator köpte jag 8gb ram till och jag betalde 2798:- för dessa 8gb..
<maxjezy> de flesta spel verkar funka skit-kasst med intel graphics 3000
<maxjezy> propus, damn
<propus> ram, ram mera ram mera ram så blir de nice!!
<maxjezy> för mig är inte ram bara något man äger
<maxjezy> det inger en trygghet i vardagen
<maxjezy> ganska bra reklam-slogan?
<larsemil> andol: det gick INTE bra det här.
<maxjezy> larsemil, out of ram?
<larsemil> maxjezy: :D
<propus> *ASG*
 * madbear tror att larsemil har mer än 16GB i ram...
<maxjezy> startar datorn segare med mer ram?
<maxjezy> förr räknade ju datorn upp ram-minnet i start
<larsemil> maxjezy: om du har att den räknar minnet i början så ja
<maxjezy> det tog såååån tid
<maxjezy> ok, det är en setting?
<larsemil> maxjezy: men det kan du ju ändra
<larsemil> oftast
<maxjezy> ok
<larsemil> madbear: var precis 16gb i den här burken.
<madbear> larsemil: jag räknar på din totala
<madbear> jag sitter ju med 512mb här
<madbear> men delar ut arbete till massa servrar, precis som lisbeth
<Krawlezt> propus: Tillbaka nu, ska kika på din länk
<Krawlezt> propus: Härligt att det går att gibba med det graffekortet :)
<maxjezy> "vi har bestämt oss för att skaffa barn och använt av oss utav kalendermetoden utan att lyckas"
<maxjezy> hörde precis det på reklam och satte katten i halsen
<Krawlezt> katten i halsen? :o
<maxjezy> vilka metoder folk använder nuförtiden, appar, kalendrar, stickor osv.
<maxjezy> cat in the throuht
<maxjezy> deep
<maxjezy> brb, föda.
<itmannen> En grej som jag verkligen tycker är bra och smidigt är OwnCloud. Då har man inga begränsningar av hur mycket man vill ha i sitt eget moln.
 * propus like !
<itmannen> Och går man sen in och editerar php.in till större värden på max_upload samt post_max så blir det bättre
<larsemil> har ett problem, min server slår upp med inet6 adresser istället för inet4 på archive.ubuntu.com. varför!? jag har inte ipv6
<itmannen> Själv så har jag 10 Gb på bägge
<itmannen> Och så kan man även fixa en WebDAV till Nautilus
<derfian> larsemil: jag kan inte se att archive.ubuntu.com har AAAA-poster ens en gång
<derfian> se.archive.ubuntu.com har ipv6, förvisso.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ska du sätta upp apache2 server? =)
<CasperN> "print to a pipe" och "print destination", kan någon förklara dessa uttryck?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<<  Det har jag haft flera år
<CasperN> och hur sätter jag upp att inkscape skickar ett postscript direkt till ett pythonprogram? för utskrift?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Jasså, vad använder du det till? =)
<itmannen> Krawlezt<<  Jadu. vad har man en server till :)
<CasperN> hosta nakenbilder på hans fru
<Krawlezt> Jo, förstår att det är något sånt :)
<Krawlezt> URL? =)))
<itmannen> Löjligt värre
<Krawlezt> Nej men seriöst, vad har du för hemsidor uppe isåntfall?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<<  Det får räcka med att du nu vet att jag har en server hemma som går
<Krawlezt> Okej :(
<itmannen> Tror det är 7 år sen jag börajde med apache
<itmannen> Tillsammans med Mysql och php såklart
<Krawlezt> Okej :)
<itmannen> ganska roligt att hålla på med
<itmannen> Men jisses vad mycket man inte kan
<CasperN> är php roligt att hålla på med???
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Det roligaste :)
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Ja till viss del.
<drmegahertz> not sure if serious
<Krawlezt> PHP är skitkul, MySQL med :)
<CasperN> -<"$$$$$$$$$$$<<>>>>>>>>><><><>{{{{{}}}}}}}}}
<CasperN> typ?
<Krawlezt> Det där var något annat.
<Krawlezt> <?php echo "CasperN är bra pa php"; ?>
<CasperN> och fula urler
<itmannen> Nu är jag iof bara en glad amatör gällende detta. Men är roligt ändå
<CasperN> brainfuck är vackrare än php
<Krawlezt> Det roligaste är dock HTML/CSS :)
<CasperN> nå, kan någon hjälpa mig att koppla en skrivare?
<CasperN> eller robo cutter i mitt fall..
<itmannen> cafrune<<  Nä har inte tid att åka till dig nu
<Krawlezt> Hur svårt kan det vara att koppla in en skrivare?
<itmannen> :D
<CasperN> det är ingen skrivare
<CasperN> utan en cutter
<CasperN> men den ska ligga under skriv ut
<itmannen> Varför skriver du skrivare då ?
<Krawlezt> itmannen, +1
<CasperN> för att det förmodligen är vad de flesta kan
<CasperN> och de arbetar på samma sätt
<itmannen> Du vill mao skriva ut till fil
 * CasperN frågar frågor i fel kanal
<CasperN> nej, jag vill inte skriva ut till fil, aka spara till fil
<CasperN> det är vad inkscape gör nu
<itmannen> Vad då aka?
<CasperN> hmm ska försöka förklara
<CasperN> när jag skriver up en ps fil nu
<CasperN> så sparar den en output.ps
<CasperN> skriva ut= skriva ut till fil
<CasperN> det vill jag inte
<CasperN> jag vill klicka skriv ut, få upp ett annat program för cuttern
<itmannen> Ok
<Barre> larsemil: jaa.. vad är det bubben?
<CasperN> och istället för att spara output.ps så öppnas innehållet i programet som ska öppnas
<itmannen> Men kan du inte öppna i programet efter det att du skrivit ut då ?
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> det kan jag
<CasperN> men det är väldigt omständigt att göra
<itmannen> Omständigt :D
<Whiskey> Hur får ajg egrap o bara matcha en digit?
<CasperN> itmannen: syftar du på stavning så ligger det 1:1 på google
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Stavning ? Nä på att du tycker det är omständigt :)
<CasperN> det är ju betydligt lättare om jag bara kan välja skrivarenhet, klicka på skriva ut och få upp programmet med rätt innehåll
<CasperN> än att behöva leta upp en terminal och sedan hitta filen för att köra det
<CasperN> och spara ned filen först från inkscape
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Jo visst är det så
<itmannen> Kan du inte acciera ps till det då ?
<itmannen> *accociera
<CasperN> skulle inte underlätta något
<itmannen> Hm
<itmannen> Ok
<CasperN> helst vill jag att alla vektorprogram ska känna igen scriptet som ett skrivarprogram för postscript
<CasperN> inte bara inkscape
<CasperN> men jag misstänker att lösningen på problemet kommer resultera i det om jag bara får reda på hur
<johanbr> CasperN, jag gjorde det en gång för länge sen, se https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370685 för ungefärliga instruktioner
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 370685 in printing "Custom CUPS queues don't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<johanbr> förhoppningsvis funkar den metoden fortfarande
<andol> larsemil: Vad trasade till sig då?
<maxjezy> CasperN, du vet ingenstans man kan hitta bra videoklipp i highres
<maxjezy> för tracking
<maxjezy> med sensor info osv.
<CasperN> nä
<phnom> Whiskey: grep -r "/[0-9]/" ?
<CasperN> vfxtalk.com
<CasperN> kanske
<maxjezy> iofs, kan ju rendera ut något i blender och tracka det sen
<CasperN> http://www.hollywoodcamerawork.us/greenscreenplates.html
<CasperN> där kan du hitta lite hd greenscreens att leka med iaf
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> bra downloadspeed meed
<CasperN> maxjezy: bokmärk denna https://secure.ribbitfilms.com/
<maxjezy> done done
<CasperN> hmm, kanske inte var så bra, men om du verkligen behöver något så är det skitbilliga priser
<realubot> Krawlezt: Meningarna går isär om hdd:n.
<Krawlezt> Huh?
<realubot> Krawlezt: einand menar att prestandavinsten med en ssd i en stationär dator är så marginell att det är bättre att satsa på en hdd istället för ssd.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom hävdar vissa att HoN bara fungerar med low i grafikinställningar på Intel Graphics HD 3000.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så du kanske får investera i ett grafikkort i framtiden.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men jag tycker du ska kolla upp grafikkort ordenltigt innan du köper så du får ett som fungerar bra för dina ändamål och i Linux. Det är dumt att göra ett impulsköp av grafikkort.
<Barre> att säga det utan att ta hänsyn till vilken typ av prestanda man pratar om är dumt.  men generellt så är SSD snabbare på alla typer av IO...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Exakt, propus verkade ha koll på grafikkort så får prata med honom när jag köper ett.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Att vissa saker inte finns i lager innebär att leveranstiden blir några dagar längre men det är det nog värt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Onödigt att byta delar p.g.a. det, tycker jag.
<realubot> Barre: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<realubot> Barre: Där är bygget. Valet står mellan ssd:n eller en Western Digital på 1TB 7200 rpm 64MB cache.
<realubot> Barre: Kom gärna med synpunkter på bygget!
<realubot> Det är Krawlezt som planerar datorköp.
<Krawlezt> realubot: nu blir det SSDn
<realubot> Barre: Den här eller ssd:n står det mellan: https://www.inet.se/produkt/4303818/1tb-western-digital-caviar-black
<realubot> Western Digital har enligt Inet 5 års garanti på diskarna, Samsung, Hitatchi och Seagate har bara 3 års garanti.
<realubot> Någon som kan bekräfta att Western Digital har 5 års garanti på hårddiskarna?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förr var det du som vill ha ssdn och nu när jag vill ha den börjar du prata om HDD'n.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du gör som du vill. Som jag har sagt förut så spelar det ingen roll om du börjar med en ssd och uppgraderar till hdd eller om du börjar med en hdd och uppgraderar till en ssd.
<Krawlezt> Jag kör SSD'n
<HakanS> Det är ju en väldig skillnad i lagringkapacitet mellan 120GB och 1TB.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock hinner jag inte lagra så mycket på 1månad :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, det bästa är nog att börja med ssd:n eftersom du då naturligt installerar operativssytemet på den disken. Om du börjar med en hdd så får du ju ominstallera systemet för att få det på ssd:n när/om du köper en sådan. Det är naturligt att börja med at tköpa en systemdisk (ssd) och komplettera med en hårddisk på 1T för lagring.
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<realubot> Det handlar ju mer om hur mycket man vinner i hastighet på systemet av att ha en ssd. Men som jag har förstått saken och som Barre är inne på så är ju ändå ssd:n snabbare på I/O än en traditionell hdd så en ssd är nog inte fel...
<maxjezy> stabiliteten är ju kass på de där väl?
<realubot> HakanS: Jo. Jag vet inte vad han ska välja. Det är en prioriteringsfråga, tycker jag. Förutsatt att han vinner tillräckligt mycket i prestanda på att välja ssd:n d.v.s.
<realubot> Jag har gjort så gott jag har kunnat när jag har plockat ihop det här bygget. Det är inte säkert att det är optimalt men jag tror ändå att det är ganska bra grejer för pengarna: https://www.inet.se/produkt/4303818/1tb-western-digital-caviar-black
<realubot> Nej, här är länken: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<realubot> Någon som har någon synpunkt på moderkortet Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev 1.3 och Linux?
<realubot> https://www.inet.se/produkt/1902164/gigabyte-z68x-ud3h-b3-rev-1-3
<maxjezy> realubot, vad är det för nätverkskort i?
<maxjezy> misstänker att det är samma som jag har och det funkar skitkass i linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Inbyggt i moderkortet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du då?
<maxjezy> realtek är det iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men vilket? Vad har du för moderkort?
<realubot> PÃ¥ Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev 1.3 sitter Realtek RTL8111E.
<maxjezy> jag har ju D3 kortet
<maxjezy> inte B3
<maxjezy> då är det samma nätverkskort
<maxjezy> Realtek RTL8111E
<maxjezy> på min med
<realubot> RAM-minnena står inte med i memory support list för moderkortet men jag antar att minnena fungerar med moderkortet i.a.f.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag hittar inte ens D3 på Gigabytes webbsida.
<maxjezy> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=638945&cks=ASS&assoc=64FA4CFC-1BDB-4718-98C8-F5F8C214B736&gclid=CJK_rLfh4a4CFedZmAodvUjBYg
<realubot> maxjezy: Det stämmer att det finns en bugg med det nätverkskortet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dock så är den "fix released".
<maxjezy> när/var/hur?
<realubot> 2011-11-07: linux-backports-modules-3.0.0
<realubot> Typ.
<HakanS> Jag har ett Asus P8H67-M B3 som också har Realtek 8111E. Jag har aldrig upplevt några problem.
<realubot> Tror det är r8169 v3.1 som fixades 2012-01-20 eller något.
<HakanS> realubot: Har du en länk till buggrapporten?
<realubot> HakanS: Wait...
<maxjezy> HakanS, jag hade buggen tills jag stoppa in ett nytt nätverkskort  i datorn
<maxjezy> då började båda fungera bättre
<maxjezy> annan det kom jag bara upp i typ 1mb/s
<maxjezy> nu nästan fulla 100
<realubot> HakanS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.0.0/+bug/839393
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839393 in linux-meta "Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Medium,Fix released]
<realubot> Det är ju lite oroande...
<Krawlezt> Vad? Jag kom tillbkaa nu.
<realubot> Krawlezt: En bugg i Ubuntu gör att det är tveksamt om nätverkskortet på moderkortet fungerar i 11.04/11.10.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock fungerar nätverkskortet för HakanS på hans dator.
<Krawlezt> Hm, ajdå.
<realubot> Så jag vet inte. Det står att det ska fungera med den nya drivrutinen som finns i backports.
<realubot> Det är lite osäkert...
<realubot> "The problem is that ubuntu loads wrong driver for the network - r8169 instead of r8168. The solution is to download correct driver from realtek website and use it."
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://penkovvladimir.blogspot.com/2011/08/ubuntu-network-with-p8p67-motherboard.html
<realubot> Jag vet inte men det verkar ju som om det ska gå att få nätverkskortet att fungera i Ubuntu trots allt.
<Krawlezt> Okej okej
<realubot> Det tål att titta på det där lite mer innan köp...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag orkar inte sitta och greja och pyssla när jag formaterar.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns en risk att det nätverkskortet som sitter på moderkortet leder till att du måste kompilera en drivrutin från Realteks sajt eller installera packports-drivrutinen för att nätverket ska fungera bra.
<Krawlezt> Det är inga problem
<Krawlezt> Har USB
<realubot> USB?
<realubot> Vad har det med saken att görA?
<Krawlezt> USB minne*
<realubot> Jo, men vad har det med nätverkskortet att göra menar du?
<realubot> HakanS: Hur kommer det sig att nätverkskotet fungerar för dig då?
<realubot> HakanS: Kör du med en senare kärna som innehåller den nya drivrutinen eller varför har inte du stött på problemet?
<Krawlezt> "att du måste kompilera en drivrutin från Realteks sajt eller installera packports-drivrutinen för att nätverket ska fungera bra" = Tanka ner och föra in på USB minnet
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet inte varför det fungerar. Jag har inte gjort något speciellt.
<realubot> HakanS: Kör du med Ubuntu då eller kör du med Arch och saknar drivrutinen som ev. används av Ubuntu istället för den rätta?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag läste ju om att Ubuntu använder fel drivrutin som standard.
<HakanS> Jag kör Kubuntu 11.10
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att samma nätverskort fungerar på vissa moderkort med Ubuntu men inte på andra? :S
<realubot> Skumt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur som helst. Om du skulle få för mycket strul så går det alltid att göra som maxjezy och köpa ett nytt nätverkskort och stoppa in i burken. Det kostar inte mer än 100-200 kr.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och förr eller senare kommer väl Ubuntu fixa stöd för nätverkskortet på moderkortet out of box.
<Krawlezt> Bra :)
<realubot> Om det inte redan är fixat.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kör du Linux nu? Kan du inte testa att få nätverkskortet att fungera? Antingen med linux-backports eller genom att kompilera Realteks drivrutin och sedan blacklista den som är fel som Ubuntu använder.
<bittin> senaste sakerna som äntrat mitt hem: http://i44.tinypic.com/289eedz.jpg
 * einand älskar eye-fi
<phnom> Huh, såg ett jobberbjudande för filemaker igår ^^
<einand> phnom: använder folk det fortfarande
<einand> jag jobba med det för typ 10 år sedan, som sommarjobb
<phnom> Mja, var någon professor på biologi som ville ha en databas byggd.
<einand> tror han kan få bättre grejer med mysql+php
<einand> faktiskt
<einand> eller yetti + sqlite
<phnom> Antagligen
<einand> så, fixat så när jag fotograferar med min kamera så laddas det automatiskt upp med ftp
<arand> quit [Read  error: Operation timed out]
<arand> 18:20 -!- LauRoman [~LauRoman@79.118.85.158] has joined #sixgun
<arand> 18:21 < jplatt> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chatype/chatype-a-typeface-for-chattanooga-tennessee
<arand> :( sorry
<phnom> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<phnom> Min http server lever :D
<phnom>  /happydance
<Krawlezt> :
<realubot> einand: Hur har du fixat det?
<itmannen> Sådär. Nu är idioten här igen.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad har du gjort för att förtjäna den titeln?
<Krawlezt> Han drog rm -rf */
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ingen aning. Men Larsemil skrev att jag är en sådan. Så dår är jag väl det.
<Krawlezt> Snart är det tid för match
<itmannen> Jobbigt att skriva med tvångströjan på
<einand> realubot: japp, köpte det idag
<realubot> einand: Köpte vad?
<realubot> itmannen: Du är en idiot som tror på allt som larsemil skriver.
<einand> realubot: eye-fi
<realubot> itmannen: Hur man än vänder sig så har man Microsoft i röven, som vi säger i linuxbranschen.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Han är en stor man inom detta med data. Så då måste jag ju höra efter vad vad gurun säger
<bittin> phnom: jag har nog inte ens kört Filemaker på riktigt
<itmannen> :D
<bittin> har bara en massa gamla böcker om det, som jag tagit emot då en snubbe har städat
<realubot> einand: Det verkar smidigt. Vad kostar en eye-fi?
<realubot> einand: Och framförallt, är inte räckvidden ett problem eller skickar du till mobilen som skickar till en server?
<itmannen> Nu har det hänt något mysko. Min övre list är borta
<madbear> realubot: taggad på att testa spelet nu? tror det ska funka på alla datorer nu
<bittin> har iofs Filemaker installerat
<bittin> på alla mina macar
<madbear> itmannen: du då? :P
<realubot> madbear: Nej.
<realubot> Jag äter chips och ska dricka två ök.
<realubot> *öl
<itmannen> madbear<<  Jag vaddå ?
<madbear> realubot: nehepp :P
<bittin> och dom kanske kan vara bra att ha nån dag
<madbear> itmannen: om du vill testa igen nu, nu ska det fungera för dig
<realubot> madbear: Jag ska testa senare...
<madbear> oki :P
<itmannen> madbear<<  Aha. ja det måste jag göra såklart
<realubot> Jag måste ju helt klart kolla loggarna när larsemil kallade itmannen för en idiot. Det hettar till i kanalen när man är afk.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Gör så du
<itmannen> madbear<<  Vad var det för kommando jag skulle skiva nu igen ?
<madbear> du måste tanka om dreten itmannen
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<itmannen> madbear<<  Aha.
<einand> realubot: beror på billigaste 4GB kostar 400k, 8GB kostar 550kr
<einand> mear 400Kr
<einand> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/141757-sandisk_secure_digital_eye-fi_wireless_4gb http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/141758-sandisk_secure_digital_eye-fi_wireless_8gb
<realubot> wget -qO - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-se.txt | grep -A 20 -B 20 "idiot"
<itmannen> madbear<<  Och kommandot är ?
<realubot> einand: Det var ju inte så farligt.
<madbear> itmannen: ./main
<einand> realubot: nix
<madbear> f2 för att se världen sen itmannen
<itmannen> madbear<<  Inget mer
<einand> realubot: sedan kan man köra "endless-storage" då laddar en över till mobilen med en gång
<realubot> einand: Men vart ftp:ar du då? Mobilen och sedan via 3G till en server?
<realubot> einand: Nu återstår bara att spamma alla fotosajter och videosajter då?
<realubot> Strömma till youtube 24/7.
<einand> realubot: jag laddar upp det till min distrubitions server i tyskland, som rsynkar det till usa och sverige
<itmannen> madbear<<  Det startar. men stjäl musen. men så ska det kanske vara. Gick att avsluta med ESC
<madbear> aa itmannen tryck F2 för att se värlen
<madbear> världen, sen kan du går runt med WASD
<itmannen> madbear<<  Jo då det funakde
<madbear> :D
<madbear> F1 för att koppla upp dig mot min server
<madbear> så ska vi kunna köra runt varsin kub
<realubot> itmannen: Det var ju inte så farligt. Lite kärleksgnabb om WP bara.
<realubot> einand: Går det tillräckligt fort då eller finns det någon flaskhals? Kan du plåta non-stop utan problem om du kör endless?
<itmannen> madbear<<  Jag kunde inte komma tillbaka till main efter det att jag loggade in på servern
<einand> realubot: är 8GB buffert, så efter ca 1300 bilder, om jag fottar oavbrutet så är ju minnet fullt
<madbear> itmannen: har en bugg i servern :P
<itmannen> madbear<<  Ok
<madbear> testa logga in igen itmannen
<madbear> ska vi se om vi kan se varandra
<madbear> du åkte ur direkt?
<realubot> einand: Jo, men om det är endless så sströmmar det ju direkt?
<realubot> *endless-storage"
<itmannen> madbear<<  ja Först F2 och sen F1. Då åkte jag ut
<madbear> itmannen: ok bra.. ska kolla på det. Tackar så mycket ! :D
<realubot> Vad har vi sagt om buggar i servern?
<realubot> Det tycker vi inte om.
<madbear> hihi
<itmannen> madbear<<  INIT NETOK
<itmannen> NOT IN LIST
<madbear> jepp itmannen men det ballar ur för dig när jag är inne
<madbear> såg att det gick bra annars
<itmannen> madbear<<  Skam den som ger sig
<realubot> Det innebär att "buggen i servern" måste vara madbear?
<madbear> exakt
<itmannen> Någon som har ett förslag på vad som kan ja hänt när min list längst upp försvunnit ?
<realubot> Panel?
<itmannen> ja du det där klockan och det där finns
<realubot> Jag vet inte. I Gnome 2 gick det ju att starta om panelen men i Gnome Shell?
<realubot> Eller använder du Unity?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nä
<itmannen> Jag har startat om datorn. men ingen skillnad
<itmannen> Och Compz-config är rätt
<itmannen> En pettitess kanske
<realubot> itmannen: gnome-shell --replace
<itmannen> Fränt Gnome-shell finns inte
<itmannen> SÃ¥ jag installerar det nu
<Whiskey> Finns det något sätt att stänga av text input i terminalen?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur försvann det? :S
<realubot> Whiskey: Vad är text-input i Terminalen?
<realubot> Whiskey: Du menar så du slipper se meddelanden från programmen i Terminalen?
<Whiskey> när di skrever något
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ingen aning. men nu är det frid och fröjd igen :)
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> så fort du skrever något
<realubot> Whiskey: Ja? Varför vill du inte se vad du skriver?
<Whiskey> är ett scrpt jag försöker göra bara
<realubot> itmannen: Läste något om att en update gjorde så panelen försvann.
<realubot> itmannen: Har du installerat uppdateringar nyss?
<realubot> Whiskey: Jag förstår fortfarande inte riktigt vad du försöker göra.
<itmannen> realubot<<  det gör jag var och varannan timme här  i 12.04
<Whiskey> spelar det någon roll :d
<realubot> Whiskey: Svårt att hjälpa om man inte förstår vad du vill uppnå.
<Whiskey> altså
<Whiskey> hur svårt är dett atta förstå
<Whiskey> blockera så det itne går skriva något
<Whiskey> klart
<realubot> "Mark Shuttleworth announced on 31 October 2011 that by Ubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu will support smartphones, tablets, TVs and smart screens."
<realubot> Whiskey: Ska skriptet göra så att det inte går att skriva? Ok, se till att skriptet stänger av tangentbordet då?
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> typ
<Whiskey> jag har redan ett fungerande sätt
<Whiskey> men, den gör så jag inte kan göra ctrl-c vilket kanske inte är så bra
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<realubot> Whiskey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993800
<realubot> Whiskey: Det löser inte problemet med Ctrl+C i.o.f.s.
<Whiskey> :/
<einand> realubot: fungerar över förväntan smidigt, enda nackdelen är väl att mjukvaran är OSX/Win only för att konfa upp det
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<einand> realubot: eller, har kanske fel, verkar gå att göra på deras websida med
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det hade ju varit smidigt om det gick på webben.
<einand> jo
<einand> går
<einand> ser jag
<realubot> Frågan är om du kommer att plåta så mycket att det är användsbart? Principen är ju cool i.o.f.a. Att kunna fotografera och skicka direkt.
<realubot> Ett vanligt minneskort rymmer ju fler kort än du normalt tar.
<einand> realubot: köpte den mest för att snabbt kunna få ut känsligabilder även om jag åker fast
<realubot> einand: Ja, jag tänkte på det också. T.ex. i Syrien m.m.
<realubot> einand: Samma sak som bambuser, typ. Live-sändningar från mobilen.
<einand> realubot: eller när man fotograferar poliser
<realubot> Har du varit med om att snuten snor din kamera?
<realubot> Det är ganska allvarligt i.s.f. om polisen konfiskerar en kamera från en privatperson.
<einand> har hänt, att dom tvingat en att radera bilder
<einand> http://www.kamerabild.se/nyheter/%C3%B6vrigt/civilpoliser-tvingade-jesper-radera-bilder-1.307416.html
<realubot> einand: Jag kommer ihåg nyheten om han som plåtade poliser i tunnelbanan.
<phnom> Whiskey: Första träffen på google: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4316730/linux-scripting-hiding-user-input-on-terminal
 * Krawlezt funderar på vilket OS han ska köra..
<Whiskey> det där är fel
<Whiskey> är hiding disable?
<Whiskey> phnom: tack ändpå
<phnom> Whiskey: Ok, du kanske får bättre svar om du säger varför och i vilket sammanhang du vill göra det.
<Whiskey> för att hålla terminalen ren när sciptet körs de är allt
<einand> Whiskey: du vill att output skall nullas?
<Whiskey> ja
<einand> commando > /dev/null
<einand> då
<Whiskey> se om det fnukar
<Whiskey> nope
<phnom> Whiskey: stty -echo döljer all echoing av det man skriver i terminalen, stty echo för att sätta igång det igen
<Whiskey> texten jag skriver finns fortfarande kvar
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> men de är inte vad jag söker
<Whiskey> grejen är
<Whiskey> jag har ett script
<Whiskey> som kör sleeper 5 eller x, under tiden om jag skriver något i terminalen
<Whiskey> så kommer det synas på nästan fråga jag ställer, medans jag vill att de ska vara rent
<einand> aha
<einand> du menar något som ränsar buffert
<phnom> Rensa terminalen mellan varven då. Fast då syns inte den gamla outputen från ditt program heller.
<einand> aldrig tänkt på faktiskt
<phnom> Varför kör du sleep öht?
<Whiskey> för att man ska hinna läsa noteringarna
<Whiskey> så man inte missar något :)
<Whiskey> fast det är optional
<carlba> Tjenare
<einand> varför inte pause?
<phnom> Rensa med clear och skriv ut noteringen + nästa fråga då kanske?
<einand> eller less
<Whiskey> nja de funkar nog inte
<phnom> Är det någon som vet hur Fele2 gör om man beställer en telefon och vill flytta sitt gamla nummer men det failar eftersom jag har bindningstid kvar? Anullerar de ordern eller får man bara ett nytt nummer?
<carlba> Jag kör Lucid men vill installera senaste versionen av transmission 2.50. Jag har lagt till ppa:n som finns på transmissions sida och det uppgraderade transmission till version 2.30. Kan jag tvinga apt-get att installera 2.50 på något sätt?
<Whiskey> read -p ' Enter your menu choice [1-3]:' -e yourch <------------- det är när den kommer tex som jag vill ha clear, tror inte de går använda clear där
<einand> phnom: man får ett tillfälligt nummer, tills det gamla blir ledigt
<phnom> einand: Fo real?
<phnom> einand: För jag hittar ingen info om det på hemsidan.
<einand> phnom: så var det för mig
<phnom> Ok :)
<MrMind> hej. hur gör man för att få en foreach loop att enbart köra fem gånger i php?
<einand> phnom: ring och fråga annars, kundtjänst är öppet en timme till
<einand> MrMind: men då kör du ju inte  foreatch utan bara for ;)
<MrMind> einand: aha okey, trodde man va tvungen att köra foreach när man ville outputta från en array ;)
<itmannen> Om 54 minuter ska jag deltaga i en IRC-kurs att vara OP
<MrMind> sorry
<phnom> einand: Nä, den stängde 2000
<einand> itmannen: vad för kurs?
<einand> MrMind: nädå
<itmannen> einand<<  Det jag skrev
<einand> 20:07:12 < itmannen> Om 54 minuter ska jag deltaga i en IRC-kurs att vara OP
<einand> och då undrar jag vad för kurs
<phnom> Och vart ska du vara OP?
<itmannen> einand<<  Precis. och kursen handlar om OP
<itmannen> phnom<<  Bara för man går en kusr så betyder det inte att man absolut ska bli det
<einand> jag undrar fortfarande vad för kurs det är
<Philip5> itmannen: spännande. vad ska du vara op i för kanal då?
<MrMind> einand: göttgött, vet du hur jag gör om den till en for loop som kör fem gånger? foreach(array_unique($array) as $key => $value)
<itmannen> einand<<  Men herre min skapare. Är du inte läskunnig
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Se vad jag skrev till phnom
<Philip5> aha
<einand> itmannen: jag har inga problem med att läsa vad du skriver. Dock verkar du ha kraftiga problem med att kunna skriva
<itmannen> Philip5<<  En kunskap brukar inte vara tung att bära
<itmannen> einand<<  Ok. Stavar jag fel ?
<einand> itmannen: "Vad för kurs är det?"
<itmannen> einand<<  Vad en OP sysslar med och hur
<einand> Vem anordnar det?
<einand> Vart är det?
<einand> Vad handlar det om?
<einand> Vem står bakom det?
<einand> Vad är målet?
<einand> ingår lite mer, men orkar inte staka upp det mera, när du är så djävla korkad
<itmannen> einand<<  Uppenbarligen har du stora problem med att läsa. Jag skrev att det att det är en IRC-kurs
<einand> Jag börjar misstänka att du trollar mig, så går och lägger mig i saker i en annan kanal
<itmannen> Hm. Nu är jag inte bara en idiot. " Citat  när du är så djävla korkad" Slut citat. hedervärda omdömen
<itmannen> Och detta modeuttryck att trolla. Suck Löjligt
<realubot> Vad är en OP?
<itmannen> realubot<<  :)
<realubot> Jag är i.o.f.s. också nyfiken på vad det är för kurs. Vem ger kursen, när, var och hur?
<einand> Dagens tips, en civilperson har rätt att belägga en person med handfängsel om brottet ger 2 år eller högre i straffskalan
<itmannen> realubot<<  När= om 50 minuter. Var= IRC som jag har skrivit. Vem= Freenode: Hur= Det återstår att se
<realubot> itmannen: Freenode? Det var lite ospecifikt?
<realubot> Vad heter kanalen där kursen går?
<itmannen> rel Nog vet du vad freenode är
<realubot> Jo, men det finns ganska många kanaler på freenode?
<itmannen> En civilperson har inte rätt att bära handfängsel
<itmannen> Lika lite som att bära abtong
<itmannen> *batong
<einand> hur kommer det säg att lagen säger att man får belägga någon med handfängelse, men inte bära det med sig?
<itmannen> Om du är polis eller ordningsvak är det ok
<itmannen> Även skyddsvakter
<realubot> einand: Ska du med på OP-kurs?
<einand> realubot: jagvet inte vart den är för någonstan
<itmannen> Den som söker han letar
<einand> google säger att man får bära handfängelse utan problem
<realubot> einand: freenode
<itmannen> Och det måste anmälas i förväg via mail
<itmannen> Ocgh google=lagen ?
<itmannen> Läs på
<einand> jag läser på lagtexten, den säger att envars rätten godkänner att jag handfängslar någon, så länge personen är över 15år
<itmannen> Eller kontaka polise för info
 * realubot är nyfiken på itmannens kurs.
<einand> och brottet ger mer än 2år
<realubot> Jag tror man får bära handfängsel. Det finns ju folk som har handfängsel hängandes på kläderna ju.
<itmannen> För att bära handfänsel så måste du först ha gått en ordningsvaktskurs eller vara skyddsvakt elle polis. Så är det. read my lips
<itmannen> realubot<<  Tro gör man i kyrkan
<einand> verkar inte vara så lagtexten lyder
<einand> står klart och tydligt att jag har rätt att göra det som envarsgripande
<itmannen> einand<<  Men ring polisen då så får du vetskap
<einand> polisen kan tyväar inte alla lagar
<einand> litar mer på jurister när det kommer till sånt
<itmannen> Tillräckligt många
<einand> tyvär kan ovanligt få polisen lagen
<einand> borde ingå i deras utbildning, iaf grundläggande lagar
<itmannen> Det gör det
<einand> ännu sämmre är det ibland väktare
<einand> itmannen: händer mig ett par gånger om året att poliser går över sina befogenheter, eller ljuger mig rakt upp i ansiktet
 * itmannen är så idiotisk och korkad att nu har övre liset försvunnit igen. Musko
<itmannen> Vad i fridens dagar
<itmannen> Nu finns det iof värre saker att bekymra sig om
<itmannen> Huvudsaken är att min Cairo-gonky är där den ska
<itmannen> Försökte lägga till en screenlet med en klocka. men inte då
<einand> så, nu har jag satt min advokat till arbete, hon skall inte ligga och lata sig på en måndagskväll
<Whiskey> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc/
<Whiskey> någon som får detta att funka?
<phnom> Whiskey: Ja
<Whiskey> hur fan gör du?
<madbear> phnom: ska du testa beta nudå
<madbear> du sa ju !
<phnom> Whiskey: Trycker kortkommandona som står på sidan.
<phnom> madbear: Ah, tack för påminnelsen :D
<Whiskey> hmm?
<Whiskey> missat något?
<phnom> madbear: Funkar inte :(
<madbear> vad säg den?
<phnom> madbear: ImportError: Bad magic number in /home/phnom/downloads/test/controller.pyc
<madbear> har du tankat det?
<madbear> nu eller förut?
<phnom> förut
<phnom> gife link
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> behöver mer test av servern
<Whiskey> jag fattar inte
<Whiskey> ser inget
<madbear> så tryck f1 för att hoppa in
<Whiskey> när jag gör det händer ignet.....
<itmannen> phnom<<  Funkra bar här
<itmannen> *funkar
<Whiskey> .vad skriver du då?
<phnom> madbear: Wat is this?
<madbear> va händer phnom ?
<phnom> madbear: En massa kuber och grejer
<madbear> ja men tryck F1
<madbear> få se om vi kan vara samtidigt på servern nu
<phnom> Whiskey: Jag skrev "fdewasfes" och testade kortkommandona för att verifiera att det funkade, och det gjorde det.
<Whiskey> ffs
<Whiskey> hur gör du när du skriver in kort kommandorna
<Whiskey> bara ctrl-t
<Whiskey> eller något som säger till at du använder de
<Whiskey> eller vadå???
<madbear> haha phnom
<madbear> såg du mig?
<madbear> hahahahahaha
<madbear> du laggade, men det ska fixas
<madbear> skickar pos hela tiden nu, ska skicka hastighetsvektor bara
<phnom> madbear: :D
<madbear> där ballade servern oxå
<einand> itmannen: fått svar, en privatperson får utan problem äga och gå runt med handfängelse.
<phnom> Whiskey: wtf? Du trycker CTRL och t samtidigt
<realubot> einand: Hon? Har du inte Silbersky?
<Whiskey> ooo
<einand> bland annat så används det tydligen väldigt ofta i sexlekar
<Whiskey> var inte så jag fattade
<Whiskey> det funkar
<phnom> Whiskey: ...
<phnom> I don't even...
<itmannen> einand<<  Det svaret tvivlar jag på
<Whiskey> han pratar ju om bash, bash är inte terminalen
<einand> itmannen: är vad brottsbalken säger iaf
<phnom> Whiskey: bash är skalet du befinner dig i per default
<itmannen> Ska kolla upp detta imorgon
<einand> itmannen: jag väljer iaf att lita på folk som jobbar dagligen med den typ av juredik
<realubot> Och folk har ju handfängsel i t.ex. byxorna som en accessoar.
<phnom> Whiskey: Esc + . är trevligt att kunna också.
<realubot> Jag tror man får ha handfängsel på sig på allmän plats.
<itmannen> einand<<  Visst. Jurister är ju alltid på rätt sida lagen i allt. Strunt
<einand> itmannen: nä, eftersom det inte finns någon rätt sida fören man är dömd
<Whiskey> :P
<itmannen> Som sagt. jag återkommer i ärendet.
<realubot> Eller nej. Det får man nog inte...
<realubot> "Även den som innehar förordnande som ordningsvakt och är behörig att bära handfängsel som ordningsvakt får bära handfängsel som väktare."
<einand> inte förbjudet i tullen att importera det heller, behövs inte deklareras som tex knivar m.m.
<amelia> hmm, här tar vi ut svängarna lite ikväll ser jag..
<realubot> "De som tjänstgör som ordningsvakter har, som huvudregel, rätt att använda handfängsel och batong vid sin tjänstgöring. Utrustningen bekostas av ordningsvakten själv."
<realubot> Jag tror man måste vara ordningsvakt eller mer för att få använda handfängsel. Men att gå runt med får nog vem som helst göra, kanske...
<madbear> realubot: "Dock så måste handfängsel och batong inhandlas på den lokala sexshopen."
<einand> realubot: står i lagen att man får envars gripa någon med handfängelse om personen begår ett brott som kan ge fängelse, eller om det är på bar gärning
<realubot> Exakt. Det är bara tillåtet om handklovarna har rosa stoppning.
<Philip5> swecarp: hur går det med ditt projekt? har du haft någon inspiration?
<realubot> einand: Ja, ja, det är möjligt. Jag vet inte och bryr mig inte så mycket.
<einand> vilken ftp server föreslås?
<Philip5> om det är en server som ska stå och gå så vsftp men om det är en enkel grej man vill bara ha på sin burk som är smidig att använda så proftpd
<Philip5> fast ftp är väl rätt 90-tal?! ;P
<Philip5> einand: hur går det med din nya kamera då? är du mästare än??
<swecarp> Philip5,  satt lite på lunchen i dag och fixade lite lyckades skriva ut en lista på allt
<Philip5> swecarp: var det inte ganska mycket att skriva ut om du nu gjorde det??
<swecarp> Philip5,  ca 47 a4 sidor
<swecarp> philip kan du kolla den bug raport gällande digicam har fått den med den nya för 4,8 kde hadde den i 4,7 men då uppdaterade du några lib filer kommer inte ihåg vilka men då funkade nedladdning från canon 450d igen
<Philip5> vilken bugg var det?
<swecarp> Philip5,  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293492
<ubot2`> KDE bug 293492 in Import "digikam crash on import from canon powershot a2200" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<Philip5> swecarp: hade du det där problemet men löste det med update från min ppa?
<einand> Philip5: självklart :)
<swecarp> ja det var en update på din pps då körde jag med 4,7
<einand> Philip5: helst skulle jag vilja ha en ftp server, som fungerar som sftp som är inbyggt i ssh
<einand> dvs 0 config, och använda samma rättighet som användare som loggar in
<Philip5> swecarp: hade det funkat med den kameran tidigare?
<swecarp> ja det har det sista lib upp dateringen som du gjorde för digicam  i 4,7 kde så funkade det skall kolla historiken i synaptiken
<Philip5> jadu, är inte helt säker på vad det kan vara eller om ditt problem är det samma som hans.
<Philip5> jag har uppdaterat libgphoto2 2 gånger och den första gången så hade den visst någon bugg med canon-kameror
<Philip5> så hade du bara första updaten till 2.4.12 så kan det gett krascher medan nu är det 2.4.13 som ska vara fixat med just den saken
<Philip5> killen dä har ju 2.4.11 och den har inte samma bugg så för han är det något annat
<swecarp> ja det vill jag ha det till men gilles säger att det är samma bug
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har rapporteat mina buggar och dom flyttas till denna bug för dom säger att det är samma
<Philip5> alltså det kan ju vara libgphoto2 som är boven men ni har väl också olika canon-kameror?
<Philip5> alla canon-kameror använder inte samma typ av protokoll för överföring ens i libgphoto2 så det kan skilja
<swecarp> ok min andra canon funkar
<Philip5> funkar det däremot med 2.4.13 för alla med just det problemet så vet man väl
<Philip5> funkar inte ena kameran nu eller??
<swecarp> min system funkar inte altså eos 450d
<Philip5> inte nu heller med kde 4.8 och libgphoto2 2.4.13?
<realubot> Någon som känner till något nytt Linux-spel?
<swecarp> den funkar inte med kde 4,8 och 2 2.4.13
<Philip5> testa att rulla tillbaka libgphoto2 till 2.4.11 och se om det blir någon skillnad
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan också testa om du kan komma åt kameran med dolphin
<Philip5> swecarp: om du har paketet kamera installerat så ska du kunna komma åt din kamera med dolphin
<swecarp> dolphin hittar inte kameran
<swecarp> Philip5,  är det kamera med k
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är ju ett kde-program :D
<Philip5> swecarp: adressen till kameran i dolphin är: camera:/
<Philip5> swecarp: en dålig grej i kde 4.8 för mig är att när jag pluggar i min kamera så poppar inte enheten upp att den är hittad som det blev i kde 4.7
<swecarp> Philip5,  instalerade om kamera pluggade in kameran men den finns inte i dolphin
<Philip5> har du skrivit camera:/ i dolhin som sökväg?
<swecarp> händer inget
<Philip5> och du har pluggat i din kamera?
<realubot> Vad håller ni på med för kamerastrul?
 * realubot suckar djupt.
<swecarp> ja
<Philip5> swecarp: installera paketet gphoto2
<Philip5> swecarp: kör sedan kommandot: gphoto2 --auto-detect
<Philip5> kolla om den säger att den ser din kamera
<Philip5> om inte så är proplemet med gphoto
<swecarp> hittar kameran
<Philip5> swecarp: testa om du kan hämta bilder från kameran med programmet gtkam
<swecarp> testade digicam den krashade vid import försök
<swecarp> gtkam funkar inte heller
<Philip5> la du till din kamera i gtkam?
<swecarp> nej har därimot en app som heter camera som hittar den
<Philip5> vad är det för app?
<swecarp> Philip5,  hela datorn låser sig när jag kör gtkam
<Philip5> verkar ju vara något med gphoto2 då ändå
<swecarp> japp men den hittar ju kameran ändå i terminal fråga
<Philip5> testa att rulla tillbaka libgphoto2 till version 2.4.11
<Philip5> jo men den kan ju hitta men att den kraschar när den försöker snacka med kameran
<Philip5> efter du rullat tillbaka så testar du gtkam igen
<Philip5> se om det gör skillnad
<swecarp> skall testa enh sak till
<swecarp> Philip5,  darktabel funjkar för att ladda ner
<swecarp> philip hur rullar jag till baka libgphoto2 till 2,4,11
<Philip5> swecarp: sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-2=2.4.11-3 libgphoto2-port0=2.4.11-3
<Philip5> den ska vilja avinstallera libgphoto2-l10n då också
<swecarp> philip det gick att tvinga version i synapticen  ned gradera den nu via synapticen
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> gör det någon skillnad då?
<Philip5> kraschar gtkam?
<Philip5> eller digikam
<swecarp> kör den via terminal istället ned graderade inte alla filer
<swecarp> digikam krash
<swecarp> kan det vara så att det är 2,4,12 som funkar
<Philip5> hänger sig din dator om du kör gtkam nu då?
<swecarp> klarade mig från att datorn hänger sig men segar något otroligt verkar som om den fick sirap
<Philip5> kostigt om det funkat tidigare för dig
<Whiskey> Hur hittar jag filer eller mappar i terminalen med en exact match
<Philip5> Whiskey: använd kommandot find
<Philip5> man find för att se parametrar
<Whiskey> jo men hur
<Whiskey> testat lite men får inte till den där exakt
<swecarp> Philip5,  du uppdaterade 2 libfiler för digikam  under 1a weckan i mars måste det varit då funkade min kamera igen
<Philip5> men båda kamerorna fúnkar inte?
<Philip5> men båda har funkat?
<Philip5> det är ju rätt konstigt
<swecarp> båda har funkat
<swecarp> har nu bara kollat systemkameran
<Philip5> Whiskey: jag tror du får göra två olika sökningar med find. en efter filer och en efter mappar
<Whiskey> filer räcker nog
<Philip5> find /path/to/files -name 'myfile'
<Whiskey> find / -name 'znc' <-- funkade men jag skulle vilja att den retunerar 1 eller 0 för match / no match
<swecarp> philip jag kör till baka lib gphoto till2,4,13
<Philip5> oki
<einand> jag är nog storkund,  för ebay bjöd in mig till deras 25.000 största kund grejs event
<einand> Philip5: finns det någon ftp server man kan scripta göra speciella grejer med filen som laddas upp
<swecarp> ok nu går jag och lägger mig
<einand> kanske enklast att göra en helt egen ftp server
<einand> itmannen: hur gick kursen?
<itmannen> Lite väl komplicerat för en gammal ma. I synnerhet som det var på engelska
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Tur det loggas så jag kan gå tillbaka
<itmannen> Men dom förordar att man ska använda irssi av någon anledning
<itmannen> Är halvjobbigt på något vis
<itmannen> Så det var mycket irssi där
 * itmannen har fått en sprängande huvudvärk
<itmannen> Någon som vet vad Bouncer innebär i IRC
<einand> itmannen: det är en tjänst som kör på en dator, som alltid ligger online mot irc, som din klient i sin tur kan ansluta mot
<einand> så att du upplevs som alltid online på irc
<itmannen> Aha. Som screen då
<einand> nä
<einand> utan ett "mellan-lager" mellan din irc klient och servern
<itmannen> Ok. vad månne vitsen vara med detta
<einand> så du alltid är online
<einand> få loggar m.m.
<itmannen> Men det är väl att luras lite då jag egentligen inte sitter framför burken
<einand> beror på, alla kanske inte vill att folk skall logga när och varför dom är vid datorn, eller kanske vill ha loggar ifrån en kanal
<itmannen> Ok. Jag förstår
<HakanS> Man kan ju även ha igång irc-klienten på sin dator utan att man för den skull sitter vid datorn. Det är ju inget som säger att man måste vara fysiskt närvarande.
<einand> jag hittar verkligen ingen bra ftp server
<itmannen> Bara för att testa så har jag skickat en begäran om en BNC
<realubot> itmannen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouncer_%28networking%29
<itmannen> Jodå
<itmannen> http://geekbouncer.co.uk/request/
<realubot> En BNC verkar används framförallt för anonymisering?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nja. Det är tydligen för att man ska se ut att vara online 24/7 på IRC
<itmannen> Och i samma veva så ska llat loggas också utan att man sitter vid en klient. Om jag förstått rätt
<itmannen> *allt
<einand> är anonymisering också, eftersom du ansluter dig genom en tredje dator, utan att avslöja din egna ip
<itmannen> ja just det. Den agerar som en proxy
<realubot> "Den som åt en portion obearbetat rött kött per dag ökade risken med 13 procent. Och när det gäller bearbetat kött, som korv och bacon, var siffran högre — 20 procent.
<realubot> - Denna studie ger tydliga bevis på att regelbunden konsumtion av rött kött, särskilt processat kött, bidrar väsentligt till för tidig död, säger Frank Hu, huvudansvarig för studien som publicerats i tidskriften Archives of Internal Medicine."
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5012610
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker det låter vettigt med en BNC. Någon som vet en som är gratis?
<itmannen> http://geekbouncer.co.uk/request/
<itmannen> den har jag anmält mig till
<itmannen> Gratis är gott
<itmannen> Fördelen är att det loggas även om datorn är avstängd
<itmannen> Då kan man kika sen hur många som pratar bakom ryggen på en
<itmannen> Hm. Fast man ser iof ut att vara online
<itmannen> Men snabb är dom då inte. Det kan ta upp till 24 timmar för att få en BNC
<itmannen> Men jag tror att man ganska snabbt blir avslöjad då man inte svarar på tilltal
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har inga problem med att vänta 24h. Frågan är mer hur bra den är.
<realubot> Vad kostar annars en BNC?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Den är gratis som sagt
<itmannen> Hur bra den är har jag inte en susning om
<itmannen> Ikväll är jag så trött så det kommer att bli omoraliskt tidigt sänggående
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Adjö för nu
<einand> finns "bra" bnc för 5kr/mån
<realubot> Den är gratis ja. Men vad kostar en vettig BNC generellt?
<einand> 5kr/mån
<realubot> Inte mer? Det kan det ju vara värt.
<realubot> Men innebär det inte en säkerhetsrisk att t.ex. att privata samtal "avlyssnas" av personerna bakom BNC:n?
<einand> realubot: självklart
<einand> realubot: men du kan ju köra över någon form av kryptering
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-13
<realubot> einand: Mjo.
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det dags igen
<coobra> för ?
<itmannen> Att vara med på en ny händelsefattig dag
<coobra> fyll den då ?
<itmannen> Vad jag blir irri på att min övre list har försvunnit
<itmannen> Livet är som en påse. Tomt och innehållslöst om man inte fyller den med något
<phnom> Mörrn
<opheim> noen som vet om det er mulig å se tv programmer på viaplay i ubuntu?
<itmannen> Det är väl bara att prova så får du vetskap
<itmannen> Väntar tålmodigtn på min Bouncer som jag beställt. Sen så kommer jag att vara online 24/7
<itmannen> Dags för en färd IRL >>
<itmannen> Tillbaka i den trygga hemmiljön igen.
<arand> gee ess ellu-des
<propus> windows 8.. vilket flummigt os altså..
<propus> alltså.
<bratanon> Hej, skall man kunna lägga in filer i /etc/resolver som fungerar som komplement till /etc/resol.conf i Ubuntu som man kan i OSX?
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider.
<andol> propus: Inte redo för Skrivbordet än alltså? :)
<propus> andol, de vete jag inte.. men de känns mer som att man sitter med en android telefon typ..
<jol^a^ren> oh mandy
<jol^a^ren> einand: hur kommer det sig att du håller dig kvar här? rep! men ändå
<itmannen> jolaren^gone<<  Det ingår i hans heltidsarbete som WP-guru
<kodein> skapa skapa, göra nåt eget
<andol> kodein: Låter ansträngande.
<itmannen> Nu har jag kollat upp detta med handfängsel som vi diskuterade igår. Privatpersoner får EJ använda handfängsel mot personens vilja. Punk slut.
<itmannen> Men man får bära dom.
<phnom> Förutom i envarsgripande?
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nej. Aldrig mot personens egen vilja
<phnom> itmannen: Jahaja, einand citerade ju enligt utsago lagtexten igår, så nu har jag highlightat honom så han kan göra det igen ^^
<itmannen> phnom<<  Han eller någon annan läser lagen som fan läser bibeln
<itmannen> Jag har pratat med Sveriges polismyndighet. Och det är solklart det jag skriver.
<kodein> vilken av dem?
<kodein> det finns ju bara runt 40 polismyndigheter
<itmannen> Finns det mer än 1 nationell ?
<kodein> och handlar det om vapen så har varje en egen uppfattning
<kodein> vadå, har du ringt rikskrim?
<itmannen> Vem har skrivit om vapen. Håll dig till ämnet
<kodein> ämnet är ubuntu och gnu/linux.
<phnom> haha
<kodein> så... håll dig till ämnet, själv
<itmannen> Precis. Så varför skriver du om vapen ?
<kodein> det gör jag väl inte?
<kodein> jag för en metadiskussion med en gravt störd man.
<itmannen> Citat och handlar det om vapen Slut citat
<phnom> HAHAHA
<itmannen> Vem då ?
<itmannen> Vilken man är gravt störd
<kodein> vilka ldapbrowsers som är bra finns det till ubuntu?
<itmannen> Seså. Skriv nu vem du menar som är gravt störd
<kodein> jag har kört luma, men jag får inte riktigt fram alla attribut som jag skulle vilja, plus att det har ett lite omständigt gränssnitt
<itmannen> Kan vara bra för alla att veta vem som är att anse som gravt störd. Så dom kan vara försiktig.
<itmannen> Feghetens fula tryne är ganska roliga att se.
<phnom> Folk som blandar plural och singular i samma mening är också rätt roliga att se.
<itmannen> försiktiga
<phnom> Kan inte ens förmå mig att sätta en /ignore, du är ju alldeles för underhållande att skratta åt för att man ska vilja missa dig.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Men gör gärna det
<itmannen> Inte spelar det mig någon roll.
<itmannen> Du är helt enkelt för nyfiken för att sätta en ignore på mig. :)
<kodein> phnom: ska jag anta att Toni försökt prata med mig sedan jag satte honom på ignore och började prata on-topic?
<phnom> As I said, så är det alldeles för ofta jag skrattar åt dig, och ett gott skratt förlänger ju livet säger de.
<itmannen> phnom<<  vad bra då.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Men jag undrar ändå vem som är gravt störd här enligt kodein
<itmannen> phnom<<  Något förslag ?
 * itmannen noterar i svarta boken
<amelia> men suck, det går utför för den här kanalen alltså
<itmannen> amelia<<  Instämmer
<phnom> !antii
<amelia> itmannen: man kanske inte ska kasta sten i glashus heller.
<ubot2`> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<antii> :P...
<antii> Voi perkele
<itmannen> amelia<<  Precis min åsikt
<amelia> kan upplysa alla om att vi faktiskt har regler nuförtiden, de finns att läsa om man klickar på länken i topicen.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Men jag hade lovat att återkomma i ett ärende. Då måste jag väl göra det också
 * andol läser nyfiket
<amelia> itmannen: det går bra att göra i en privat dialog.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Visst går det också
<itmannen> amelia<<  men du har rätt. Lite väl offtopic ibland
<itmannen> Men om jag förstått saken rätt är väl kanalen friare nu efter beslut tidigare
<phnom> Lite väl fri ibland kanske
<itmannen> Taget beslut ligger fast tills något annat beslutas på ett möte.
<K350> Någon som provat TYtter, twidge eller någon annan textlägeklient för twitter?
<itmannen> Det känns som om det kommer uppdateringar till 12.04 10 ggr/dygn nu.
<K350> finns inget kde4-window-decorator i 12.04 :/
<kodein> K350: jag körde nåt irssi-plugin förut ett tag
<K350> kommer du ihåg vad den heter?
<itmannen> K350<<  http://scripts.irssi.org/
<kodein> K350: twirssi
<K350> ok ska kolla där, tack. Har du provat Tytter eller twidge?
<kodein> nej
<itmannen> K350<<  Om det är mig du frågar. Så nej
<itmannen> Mysko ignore
<K350> itmannen: jo. Försöker hitta någon trevlig textläges grej. Inte helt lätt :)
<itmannen> K350<<  Nä det förstår jag
<itmannen> K350<<  Inget jag testat
<kodein> jag tycker twirssi funkade rätt bra, man kunde svara och retweeta enkelt, samt att man ju ändå hade irssi i en screen redan
<K350> Den h'r twirssi. Kunde man följa listor, se mentions och sånt?
<itmannen> kodein<<  Du är svaret skyldig
<Kimmen> man kan alltid koda ett eget script för det =)
<itmannen> Att det ska ta sådan tid att få en bekräftelse från Bouncer
<kodein> K350: antar det. det var ett par år sen jag orkade befatta mig med twitter i nån högre grad, och jag antar att både twitter och twirssi utvecklats sen dess
<Kimmen> http://twirssi.com/?using
<K350> kodein: Ah, jag skanog ta och testa twirssi :)
<kodein> man ska ju inte vara rädd för att prova alternativen själv också ;)
<itmannen> K350<<  Har testat irssi lite ibland. Men tycker det är småjobbigt.
<itmannen> Men det beror nog på att jag inte gett det tid nog.
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6XpO8KK1L4
<K350> problem med twirssi. Jag får intryck av att Net::Twitter inte vill. Hur kollar jag om den är - ordentligt - installerad?
<kodein> jag har nog bara installerat det via CPAN, själv
<K350> jag försökte men det verkar inte som det är installerat
<K350> gick till cpan körde instal Net::Twitter. Men den verkar inte var ainstallerad
<kodein> kônstut.
<amelia> itmannen: inget beslut har tagits om denna kanalen vad jag känner till. beslutet gällde var jag vet bra om vi skulle ha kvar den andra kanalen eller ej.
<amelia> itmannen: de regler som finns här är de som gäller. det är iofs samma regler som vi har fösökt ha gällande hela tiden, men nu finns de nedskrivna också.
<K350> vilken är den andra kanalen?
<amelia> K350: #ubuntu-se-offtopic som inte längre finns.
<itmannen> amelia: Då bör du nog läsa lite mer i dokumentet
<amelia> itmannen: jaså?
<itmannen> Ganska fränt med alla script man kan ha i Irssi
<amelia> itmannen: vi kanske kan börja med att du klargör vilket dokument du pratar om?
<itmannen> amelia: Protokolet från mötet
<K350> amelia: Aha.
<amelia> itmannen: var finns det?
<itmannen> Och den finns inte så då skulle det bli friare i denna
<K350> Jag är väldigt missnöjd med att det inte finns någon kde4-window-decorator i 12.04 betan
<itmannen> amelia: Kommer inte ihåg exakt. men någonstans i formet
<amelia> itmannen: det saknas nämligen ett protokoll överhuvudtaget från det mötet på wikin
<HakanS> Jag har tydligen missat att lägga upp protokollet från mötet den 14/12.
<amelia> itmannen: aha, läst mötesloggen nu. ja, den här kanalen ska tillåta offtopic-snack som vi alltid har gjort, MEN i enlighet med CoC
<HakanS> Fixar det ikväll.
<coobra> coC ?
<amelia> coobra: Code of conduct
<amelia> itmannen: eftersom att vi är en ubuntu-kanal måste vi också rätta oss efter ubuntu's regler vilket vi gör. det var ju också hela grundproblematiken med -offtopic.
<coobra> amelia:  ahh fan vad korkad man är
<K350> När jag kom till kanalen för flera år sedan. Var den en super bra support kanal. Sedna gled det iväg  ett tag.....
<K350> Jag får det här felet när jag försöker installera Net:Twitter  http://pastebin.com/XPiZrTQ1 någon som vet en lösning?
<itmannen> Jisses vad mycket att läsa in om Irssi
<itmannen> Undrar om man måste starta om Irssi för att ett nytt theme ska träda i kraft
<K350> itmannen: Irssi,k är trevlig. Men det är väl som det mesta. Det är en litne uppförsbacke först
<K350> itmannen: Jag har börjat använa mutt. det var en jätte jobbig uppförsbacke. Men nu är ja gjättenöjd
<itmannen> K350:  ja nog är det uppför så det räcker :)
<kodein> lat verkar faktiskt tillgodose mina behov rätt väl, dock verkar det finnas en viss inneboende seghet vad gäller respons när man vill slå upp folk... :/
<itmannen> K350:  Vad gör mutt då ?
<kodein> K350: helt klart en vettig MUA :)
<K350> itmannen: Mutt är en textläges e-postklient
<itmannen> K350:  Ok
<K350> /c/c
<K350> itmannen: Jag föredrar textläges program. Kör i stort sett allt utom firefox i textlge
 * arand vill köra mutt men orkar inte ta sig an uppförsbacken :/
<itmannen> K350:  Då har du väl inte så där väldigt många program du använder
<K350> itmannen: Men det beror inte - bara - så mycket på att jag är en textläges freak. Jag är synskadad också :)
<K350> itmannen: jo, det är en hel del
<itmannen> K350:  Det  var som rackar. men går det bättre med text då ?
<arand> K350: Kör du med högkontrast, eller till och med skärmläsning?
<K350> itmannen: för e-post, chatt, adressbok, kalender, texteditorer, musikspelare, filehanterare etc...
<K350> arand: högkontrast, eller ja..mitt eget tema
<itmannen> K350:  Bra jobbat må jag säga. Jag skulle nog gå bet
<K350> arand: ubuntu. eller linux överhuvudtaget, har bättre stöd för synskadad eän windows kan jag ju säga.
<K350> itmannen: Nä, varför då. Det är bara en vanesak.
<arand> Jo, har fått för mig att det ska vara så..
<K350> Försöker få SRF-s medlemmar att intressera sig för ubuntu. Går lite si sådär...
<itmannen> K350:  Jo men att sitta i textläge har jag nog inte tålamod till
<arand> Eller i alla fall att något motsvarande för windows skulle vara omodernt och kosta sin nätta summa
<K350> itmannen: Nä, det är ju inte viktigt. Det viktiga är väl att man har det man själv trivs bäst med Och att det finns tillgängligt.
<K350> Det skulle vara kul med lite stöd från ubuntu folket med att försöka lansera det bland synskadae .
<itmannen> K350:+1
<K350> :)
<arand> Fast det är väl snarare GNOME som är mer aktiva där..
<arand> (som jag har förstått det)
<K350> arand: Aktiva med hjälpmedel menar du?
<itmannen> Ska starta om för att se om ett nytt thema läses in
<itmannen> Starta om irssi alltså  :)
<K350> itmannen: måste man starta om för det?
<K350> ah
<arand> Jo, det är ju de som utvecklar mestadelen av sakerna vad jag förstått.
<itmannen> quit
<K350> arand: Aha. Det var väldigt vädligt längessedna jag på allvar körde GNOME. S å jag vet inte hur det är idag.
<arand> Så du kör?
<K350> arand: ett exempel. Landstinget delar ut ett program för förstoring etc för windows som heter zoomtext. Kostar 4000 kr. Det finns likadana o tom bättre funktioner helt gratis i linux. Bara en sån sak.
<arand> Jo, man kan tycka mycket om statens låsning i proprietärt mojs..
<K350> Ja, verkligen!
<arand> Vad kör du om inte gnome då?
<itmannen> Had gjort fel med mitt nya theme. Had lag in hela mappen och inta bara themefilen. Men nu är det bytt
<Kimmen> staten använder ju ofta programvaror för obskyra saker som endast fungerar i t.ex windows xp eller i internet explorer
<K350> IDet franska parlamentet använder ubuntu. I trukiet finns det ett statsfinansierat linux system. Som används i statliga organisationer m.m. finns även publikt på flera språk. Sverige har en del att lära :)
<Kimmen> kör inte kina nåt egenutvecklat linux?
<K350> arand: Nu använder jag KDE. Men jag är inte reigiös i frågan. Mest vana.
<Kimmen> eller så var det turkiet jag kommer ihåg
<arand> Jo, det finns en kina-distro tror jag
<Kimmen> red flag linux
<K350> Aha, har hört att ryssarna hållr på med något också.
<Kimmen> men tror inte red flag är utvecklat av kinesiska staten
<K350> Ah, nä, jag vet inte.
<arand> Ah, har i princip bara hört accesibility nämnas i gnome-sammanhang, trodde inte att KDE var så framåt i det avseended.
<K350> Men linux har framtiden för sig - till skillnad från windows.
<maxjezy> är xubuntu svårt att få saker att funka i
<maxjezy> typ internet osv
<maxjezy> längesedan jag testade xubuntu grundligt
<arand> BOrde väl inte vara något större problem, vad för slags 'internet' menar du?
<maxjezy> typ facebook och google
<maxjezy> förlåt, jag var inte seriös där.
<maxjezy> typ, mobilt, sladd, wlan osv?
<phnom> maxjezy: Det kör ju samma grejer som ubuntu i botten, så det tror jag inte.
<maxjezy> phnom, jo men tänkte om de va efterblivet utfört som i ubuntu
<maxjezy> eller om det faktiskt är smidigt och lätt för en ärt-hjärna att förstå sig på
<phnom> Jaha, ja är det efterblivet i ubuntu så är det ju antagligen det i xubuntu också :P
<maxjezy> KDE är nog för saftigt på netbooken
<maxjezy> installerar lite nytt OS på den för ja ska ge bort datorn
<maxjezy> så den inte är svårmanövrerbar senare
<arand> Kan ju vara vissa saker som är specific för gnome's network-manager, men undras just om man inte kan installer a den i xubu också...
<itmannen> festligt värre på irssi.org
<itmannen> Vad mycket man kan ladda hem och testa.
<itmannen> Aha. Nu fattar jag
<itmannen> Funderade på varför nya theme inte fich rätt bakgrund. Jag hade inte systemets utan ett eget.
<itmannen> Bingo
<Barre> är ute efter en klientprogramvara för (Linux, OSX, WIN) som kan synka en lokal katalog med en webdav. (som kan hantera konflikter, etc). Förslag mottages tacksamt..
<speedxcore> Jag söker ett alternativ till expandrive, för att nå sshfs från windows?
<johanbr> Barre, FUSE borde väl funka för linux och osx iaf
<johanbr> dvs. FUSE+valfritt synkningsverktyg (rsync, unison, ...)
<itmannen> Barre: OwnCloud funkar bra för det du beskriver
<itmannen> Men man måste lägga in en plugin för att komma åt OwnClod från Internet. Annars så är det bara inom ett LAN
<HakanS> Owncloud är inget klientprogram, utan körs på servern.
<itmannen> Och ? han vill kunna synka med WeDav
<itmannen> Och jag är fullt medveten om hur det körs då jag har det själv.
<speedxcore> PÃ¥ linux och osx har jag inga problem
<speedxcore> ett gratis alternativ för win vore najs.
<speedxcore> kör ofta macfusion för macnoobs (grafiskt fuse)
<itmannen> Och OwnCloud är nog minst lika bra som en klient.
<Barre> johanbr: jo... är medveten om fuse, nema problema, det jag är ute efter är en syncprogramvara för att hantera syncroniseringen. Idag kör jag rsync men saknar "agent delen" som uppfattar att filer har adderats och kan hantera borttagna filer och konflikter på ett mer innovativt och liknande sätt på samtliga plattformar
<Barre> itmannen: ownCloud är inte lösngen, kan däremot vara mottagare, alltså webdav target :)
<itmannen> Barre:  Ok. Ursäkta mitt förslag då.
<HakanS> itmannen: Owncloud är ett program som körs på en webbserver. Det kan inte agera klientprogram.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Jag vet. Då jag kör det själv. Så du inte att jag skrev det
<Barre> itmannen: du har väl ingen anledning att be om ursäkt, du gav ett förslag som inte matchade mina behov. Antagligen för att du missförsod vad jag letar efter eller att jag var otydlig i min behovsbeskrivning
<itmannen> Barre:  Ok
<johanbr> Barre, vet inte riktigt vad du menar med "mer innovativt" men unison kan hantera konflikter iaf
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för en åktur irl igen.
<Barre> johanbr: tänk dropbox klient... unison har jag inte tittat på, så tackar för tipset..
<andol> Barre: Jo, det är när man börjar leta efter alternativ man verkligen blir imponerad utav Dropbox. Att lösa processen så sömlöst som de gör är verkligen inte fy skam.
<Barre> andol: sant, är klart imponerad av deras implementation... så imponerad att jag faktiskt använder den till och från. Problemet är att jag har dokument som inte får synkas genom dropbox
<Whiskey> echo "deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list <---- Hur gör jag så att den inte sätter in den ifall den redan finns i sources.list?
<andol> Whiskey: grep -iq ... ||
<Whiskey> exakt hur skulle de se ut ?
<Whiskey> kan inget om linux :D
<andol> Whiskey: grep -iq squeeze-backports /etc/apt/sources.list || echo ...
<andol> Whiskey: Ovan tittar alltså i filen /etc/apt/sources efter textsträngen squeeze-backports. Om den inte finns så körs kommandot echo ...
<Whiskey> kk
<andol> Whiskey: -i säger åt grep att strunta i case, och -q gör grep tyst, så att true alt. false (egentligen exit code)
<Whiskey> tack :D
<Whiskey> bara o testa om det funkar då :D
<andol> Whiskey: Sen finns det ju fortfarande möjlighen att backports är definierat i en separat fil under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Whiskey> ser bra ut tack :D
<Whiskey> hmm?
 * realubot är yr.
<itmannen> realubot:  Du måste sluta röka dålig svamp.
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<Dynamit> Hep här var det dött för ovanligheten
<itmannen> ....skull
<itmannen> Äntligen som fick jag detta : Welcome to GeekBouncer!
<HakanS> amelia: Kan du lägga in i Topic att det är medlemsmöte den 22/3 kl. 20.30, tack.
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Medlemsmöte 22/3 20:30
<HakanS> Nafallo: Tack.
<Nafallo> sls
<HakanS> Nafallo: sls?
<Dynamit> så lite så
<Nafallo> så lite sä
<Nafallo> s/ä/å/
 * itmannen_ noterar 22/3 20:30
<realubot> itmannen_: Hur fungerar BNC:n då?
<itmannen_> realubot:  Ingen aning. har precis fått uppgifterna
<Dynamit> Vet någon här om det finns vettig stöd för Ubuntu One i Meego och / Maemo?
<HakanS> Nafallo: tbf
<Dynamit> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> hej
<Dynamit> Finns det inte vettigt stöd för Ubuntu One i Meego eller Maemo så får man helt enkelt köra dual boot vilket jag funderar på ändå
<Dynamit> typ Meego , Android
<Dynamit> eller vara riktig jäklig MeeGo, Android och Maemo
<realubot> "Det krävdes tre samtal till SOS Alarm innan ambulans skickades till en man i Stockholm som drabbats av hjärtattack. Ett dygn senare avled han. Nu riktar Socialstyrelsen kritik mot de ansvariga SOS-sjuksköterskorna.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Vad är det för land vi lever i egentligen?
<CasperN> ?
<CasperN> det dök väl upp en ambulans?
<realubot> Ja, efter 13h.
<CasperN> jaha
<CasperN> var han död då?
<CasperN> äh, rätt åt honom, han var 75år och levde säkert gott på sin pension
<HakanS> realubot: Aldrig funderat på att skaffa en blogg, eller börja twittra? ;)
<CasperN> bästa för landet är om alla dör dagen de slutar jobba
<maxjezy> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/xubuntu
<maxjezy> ladda ner länken funkar inte
<maxjezy> och döda bilder
<CasperN> dåligt
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> det sämsta var väl ändå att google gav mig det som första träff
<maxjezy> en skitsida
<maxjezy> nu fick jag använda hjärnan själv och tänka själv
<CasperN> stackare
<realubot> HakanS: Hur så?
 * CasperN tycker också realubot ska skaffa en blogg, och ha en rssbot i kanalen
<realubot> "Efter år i långbänk införs EU:s direktiv för datalagring i Sverige i maj. Förseningen kan kosta Sverige uppemot 70 miljoner i böter.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/sen-datalagring-kostar-mangmiljonbot
<realubot> När vi ändå snackar bot.
<CasperN> sjuka eu
<Dynamit> Jag har ett skript jag vill "installera" i Xchat vart ska jag då skapa filen och vilken filtyp
<itmannen1> Någon som vet hur man bytera nvändare i irssi
<Dynamit> har nämligen källkoden URL: http://pastebin.ca/597872 och vill ha den i xchat
<itmannen1> * byter användare
<realubot> Dynamit: http://xchat.org/faq/#q218
<realubot> .xchat i din Hemkatalog. Jag antar att skriptet måste ha exekveringsrättigheter.
<Dynamit> ok det löser sig ju lätt jag ger ju den bara det :)
<itmannen1> Citat från riktlinjer: Använd vårdat språk, var trevlig, respektfull och visa hänsyn till de andra i kanalen. Personangrepp, påhopp eller att framställa någon på ett negativt sätt likställs med mobbing och är INTE tillåtet. Slut citat
<realubot> Dynamit: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=252
<realubot> Dynamit: Aha, du ska inte skapa skriptet. Glöm den sista länken då.
<Dynamit> load -e banshee.py
<Dynamit> lol glömde /
<itmannen1> Så mao så får man inte kalla andra användare detta: du är så djävla korkad(skrivet av einand) gravt störd(skrivet av kodein)
<CasperN> itmannen1: vad gjorde du för att bli kallad det då?
<realubot> "Sedan februari 2010 tickar böter på 10.000 euro per dag, motsvarande omkring 90.000 kronor, för att Sverige inte införlivat direktivet."
<itmannen1> CasperN:  Inget speciellt vad jag vet
<itmannen1> Förde en diskuttion
<HakanS> realubot: Jag tänkte på ditt behov av att dela med dig av nyhetsartiklar.
<itmannen1> Hur byter man användare i irssi
<itmannen1> Av någon mysko orsak så har jag fel
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tycker nig behöver lite information som komplement till allt linnuxsnack.
<CasperN> användare?
<CasperN> eller menar du nick?
<itmannen1> CasperN:  Ja precis
<itmannen1> nick
<itmannen1> nick
<CasperN>  /SET nick namn?
<itmannen1> Ok. och om jag har ett pw
<itmannen1> Nä
<itmannen1> Har letat men hittar inget om detta
<HakanS> realubot: Jag tror att alla som är här i kanalen kan få den  informationen i alla fall.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad du försöker säga är: sluta?
<itmannen1> amelia: Vet du ?
<CasperN> itmannen1: /nick itmannen
<CasperN> eller?
<itmannen1> Nope. Funkar inte
<realubot> itmannen1: Vad händer om du identifierar dig som personen och sedan byter till nicket?
<realubot> Så här: /msg NickServ identify itmannen <password>
<itmannen1> realubot:  Nu förstår jag inte. Skriv sakta :)
<itmannen1> Aha
<mewmin> finns ju nån med itmannen som nick
<CasperN> freenode skyddar ditt nick
<itmannen1> CasperN:  Jo jag vet
<realubot> mewmin: Det är ju itmannen som har itmannen som nick men han vill ju ta över det eftersom han har loggat in på nytt.
<itmannen1> mewmin:  Ja det är jag. men pw
<HakanS> realubot: Ungefär så. Nog för att man kan ha off-topic-snack här. Men kanalen är i första hand till för ubuntu-prat.
<mewmin> ok
<itmannen1> realubot:  Aj aj. Får du smisk på fingarna :)
<itmannen1> Mao så måste vi sluta säga godmorgon till kanalen. För det har inget med ubuntu att göra
<realubot> itmannen1: Ja. Jag får passa mig så jag inte åker ut.
<itmannen1> realubot:  Ja man ska passa sig för överheten
<realubot> Japp.
<phnom> Räcker väl inte med att försöka byta till det, man måste ghosta om "någon" redan är inloggad med det?
<itmannen1> Funkar inte med ghost
<itmannen1> Iof så spelar det väl ingen roll. För jag är ju nummer1
<itmannen1> Irssi är inte ubuntu. Kan man bli bannad om man frågar om irssi ?
<CasperN> nu fårstår jag varför du blir kallad en del otrevligheter
<phnom> itmannen1: Du som glatt proklamerar att du vill Citat utrota alla bögar Slut Citat ska väl inte komma och vifta med CoCen?
<itmannen1> CasperN:  pga vad ?
<realubot> Så då: /query ChanServ release itmannen <password>
<realubot> itmannen1: Eller så här: /nick_recover nickname password
<realubot> itmannen_: Eller så här: /msg NickServ GHOST itmannen <password>
<realubot> itmannen_: Och sedan: /nick itmannen
<realubot> För att ta över nicket.
<itmannen> realubot:  Om du vore en kvinna så skulle du få en kram :)
 * realubot kysser itmannen.
<itmannen> Tvi vale
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag belönar mig själv med en kopp kaffe.
<itmannen> realubot:  det gör du rätt i
<realubot> HakanS: Är det ok om jag dricker en kopp kaffe framför datorn?
<itmannen> CasperN:  vad grundade du din tanke på
<itmannen> :D
<HakanS> realubot: Ja då. Passa dig bara så du inte spiller i tangentbordet. Kaffe har en förödande effekt på elektronik.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok, tack för rådet.
<itmannen> Men vilken god man som tillåter real att dricka kaffe. men är det verkligen ontopic ?
<itmannen> Undrar hur många updates det kommer till 12.04 varje dag. En sak är sö
<itmannen> en sak är säker. Det bara sprutar in
<itmannen> Ubuntu-folket verkar ha bråda tider
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag är imponerad av deras engagemang.
<itmannen> Samma här
<itmannen> och jag kör alltid update via terminale. Så då ser man allat som kommer
<itmannen> CasperN:  HÃ¥lla !
<itmannen> *hallå
<itmannen> Jag gillar inte att amn häver ur sig åsikter. Och sen inte vill preicera varför man har just den åsikten.
<itmannen> *man
<itmannen> *precicera
<itmannen> Hm. vad är det med tangentbordet
<CasperN> sry, sådde frön
<itmannen> jaja
<CasperN> pga dina påståenden som är så självklart dumma ibland
<itmannen> CasperN:  SÃ¥ ?
<CasperN> att påstå att irrsi inte hör hemma i en linuxchatt är ganska löjligt
<itmannen> CasperN:  Vilka då anser du som så dumma
<CasperN> och kommer man med sådant så är det väl inte konstigt att en och annan irriterar sig på en
<itmannen> CasperN:  det var en fråga inte ett påstående
<itmannen> Viss skillnad
<CasperN> en dum fråga
<itmannen> CasperN:  Ok. det tycker du. och det får du gärna göra
<CasperN> självklart, men förut lät det som att du inte hade en aning om varför en del i kanalen stör sig på dig ibland
<itmannen> För är en sak förbjuden som inte handlar om ubuntu så är alla det
<CasperN> hoppas du får lite klarhet i det hela nu
<CasperN> se inte allt i svart och vitt
<itmannen> CasperN:  Klarhet om vad ?
<CasperN> varför folk hävdar att du är en idiot, eller vad einand och kodein nu skrev
<itmannen> Vi är alla lika inför lagen
<itmannen> CasperN:  Du håller med ?
<CasperN> om du nu tycker att det är helt slumpmässigt beteende från deras sida alltså
<itmannen> CasperN:  Slumpmässigt ?
<CasperN> eller oprovocerat
<itmannen> CasperN:  Oaktat vad det beror på så är det förbjudet att kalla andra sådant enligt riktlinjerna. Men du kanske har en annan åsikt
<CasperN> nej, det har jag inte
<itmannen> CasperN:  Bra.
<CasperN> men jag misstänker att det låg provokation bakom
<itmannen> CasperN:  Och det skulle isf ge behörighet utanför riktlinjerna. vart drar du gränsen ?
<CasperN> jag tycker man ska höja gränsen så att den provokation som orsakat det inte upprepas
<itmannen> CasperN:  men inte tillmälena. Dom får fortsätta. vet du vad som skrevs ?
<CasperN> vad som skrevs?
<itmannen> CasperN:  Ja vad du nu menar skulle vara en provokation
<CasperN> jag misstänker att det var att du skrev att du tyckte att alla bögar borde utrotas
<CasperN> har jag rätt eller fel?
<itmannen> CasperN:  Då måste du uppdatera dig innan du kommer med anklagelser. För det stämmer nämligen inte. Har inget med denna händelse att göra
<CasperN> jag har inte anklagat någon, isåfall vart gjorde jag det?
<itmannen> CasperN:  Att jag hade provocerat
<CasperN> misstänker skrev jag
<Barre> nu får ni ger er i kanalen itmannen och CasperN, ta denna diskussion någon annanstans. Inte här tack
<itmannen> CasperN:  Kolla din egen logga vad du skriver
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Barre:  Du har rätt
<CasperN> │(20:17:20) CasperN: men jag misstänker att det låg provokation bakom
<CasperN> aja, skitsamma,
<itmannen> Sorry kanalen
<HakanS> Längre privata samtal tas med fördel som privata meddelande .
<itmannen> Så vakande han också
<HakanS> itmannen: Ge dig!
<kodein> oj, här var det känslor
<realubot> CasperN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882225/
<itmannen> ??
<Barre> itmannen: sluta trolla är du snäll, jag börjar bli lite irriterad. Kommentaren "< itmannen> Så vakande han också" uppfattas som provocerande och onödig
<itmannen> Jasså du
<kodein> visst går det att gå från 10.04 direkt till 12.04 sen när den kommer, förresten?
<HakanS> kodein: Ja.
<Barre> inte enbart jag som uppfattade det så itmannen
<kodein> gott
<kodein> då blir det bara en halv arbetsdag åt pipan när de lyckats få 12.04 stabilt.
<HakanS> Det går att uppgradera direkt mellan LTS:er.
<itmannen> Jag kan inte se att jag sytade till någon speciell här. Det var min papegoja som vaknade och började gapa
<kodein> mjo, det var väl det jag misstänkte.
<kodein> men det brukar förstås ändå bli en del problem för folk som uppgraderar, åtminstone de första veckorna.
 * itmannen ber kanalen om ursäkt för jag skrev offtopic om min papegoja
<kodein> eller om jag kanske bara fortsätter köra tills 10.04 EOL:as och/eller jobbet tycker att jag ska få en ny terminal
<phnom> HTC Legend → Galaxy Nexus, upgrade complete \o/
<kodein> det var minsann en imponerande hårdvaruuppgradering
<phnom> Indeed, välbehövlig också.
<realubot> itmannen: Du kallas för "gravt störd", "idiot" och "djävla korkad" utan att op reagerar. Allt slutar med att det blir du som blir the bad guy i dramat.
<CasperN> realubot: sluta älta det nu eller ta det via pm
<realubot> Just saying...
<Barre> realubot: så är det inte alls. så var vänlig att sluta trolla. med destamma tack
<realubot> Barre: Hur är det då? Snälla förklara på vilket sätt jag har fel.
<itmannen> Så där. Efter en tur till källaren efter en gammal dator. Så är jag tillbaka i selen
<Barre> realubot: för det första: Jag har inga skyldigheter att förklara något som helst för dig. Men jag väljer att göra det ialla fall eftersom jag jag tar förgivet att du genast droppar gnället. Jag bad itmannen & CasperN att sluta tjaffsa i kanalen. En av dem valde att göra det medans den andra behövde lite längre tid för att lugna ner sig.
<itmannen> Vad är nu detta
<Barre> realubot: jag har inte gjort någon till en syndabock över huvudtaget och ämnar inte göra det heller. Men nu är det slutdiskuterat, tror du inte på det så får du gärna bolla upp ämnet igen realubot
<itmannen> realubot:  Så är det minsann. men vi lämnar detta för husfridens skull
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<bittin> join us in our bag of cock
<bittin> oj fel kanal :p
<phnom> rofl
<realubot> bittin: Det där var liiite offtopic.
<bittin> var ontopic där det var tänkt att postas
<realubot> Så kan man ju också resonera om ontopic/offtopic. Tack för idén.
<itmannen> :)
<bittin> är trött och kan inte irkka ordentligt
<Philip5> itmannen: var op-kusen bra?
<bittin> hon finskans op kurs?
<bittin> Myrtii
<realubot> Jag vill också gå op-kurs.
<bittin> verkar ju hemskt onödigt då man inte är @
<bittin> och i kanylerna jag är op i får man göra vad man vill
<Philip5> realubot: tror det var freenodes kurs öppen för alla
<itmannen> bittin:  Naj. det var den iof säkert. Men det blev lite väl avancerat för en gammal man på engelska
<bittin> Philip5: ah
<Philip5> inte bara för ops
<Philip5> itmannen: aha
<bittin> Philip5: fick nåt mail om nån opkurs
<bittin> IRC Operator training class 7th March 20:00 UTC - - or perhaps a slightly different date/time
<realubot> Barre: Kanyler?
<bittin> Ubuntu IRC issues discussion list <ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com>
<realubot> Barre: Oj, fel.
<realubot> bittin: Kanyler?
<bittin> k(a)naler
<itmannen> bittin:  En kunskap brukar inte vara tung att bära. Även om man inte är op
<bittin> itmannen: är väl inte så avancerat att vara irc op
<realubot> Philip5: Vad hittar man dom kurserna då?
<bittin> enda som används är väl typ /topic och /ban
<itmannen> bittin:  Nä men det var en massa annat ockå
<realubot> bittin: Vilka kanaler är du op i då?
<bittin> realubot: #uzbk och #knarkanna
<bittin> typ
<Philip5> realubot: fråga itmannen
<realubot> itmannen: Var finns op-kurserna på freenode?
<realubot> Hur hittar man till dom?
<itmannen> realubot: Kurserna är online. Så det finns inget i efterhand att titta på
<itmannen> Iaf inte vad jag vet
<HakanS> itmannen: Vilḱen kanal var kursen på?
<itmannen> realubot:  Ska kolla lite
<itmannen> realubot:  Om jag hittar något alltså gällende i efterhand
<realubot> Hur gör jag för att skapa en array i Python med text + variabel? Typ: array = ('Some text' + var1 + 'more text', ...)
<realubot> array = ('text1', 'text2', ...)
<realubot> Så skapar man ju en list/array normalt men hur gör man om man vill att ett item ska vara en blandning av text och variable?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vill inte titta på kurserna i efterhand. Jag var mer nyfiken på att i framtiden kanske gå en sådan kurs online.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jaha. men om jag får inbjudan sen på mail till andra så talar jag om detta för dig på pm
<realubot> Jag löste det där med arrayn.
<bittin> itmannen: det var ute på Ubuntu mailinglistan
<bittin> Ubuntu-IRC
<itmannen> bittin:  Ok
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, sure. Gör gärna det så kanske jag hoppar på om man får.
<realubot> itmannen: Är dom inte öppna för allt och alla? :S
<realubot> Closed course?
<itmannen> men då kanske kommande även kommer via maillistan
<HakanS> realubot: Här finns loggen på kursen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<itmannen> realubot:man måste anmäla sig för att få tillgång att laborera
<HakanS> Här annonseras alla kurser: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<itmannen> Mer än vad jag visste
<itmannen> Men det som skanas i loggen är "sandbox" där det övades
<itmannen> *saknas
<itmannen> Nu googlar någon febrilt skulle jag tro :D
<itmannen> jag vet själv inte om den finns en logg från sandbox
<realubot> HakanS: Tackar.
<itmannen> Iof så kom jag jag inte ihåg det andra heller
<itmannen> realubot:  Hm. Smörar du ?
<realubot> itmannen: Man får väl ha sin egen sandbox att labba på?
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, han förtjänar lite beröm också.
 * realubot testar Trisquel.
<realubot> itmannen: Har du testat Trisquel?
<HakanS> realubot: Ingen orsak.
<itmannen> realubot:  På vilka grunder då ?
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad är Trisquel
<realubot> itmannen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel
<realubot> itmannen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel#Differences_from_Ubuntu
<realubot> En dist som bygger på Ubuntan.
<itmannen> realubot:  Intressant
<HakanS> Nu finns protokollet från loco-mötet den 18/12 på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18/protokoll
<HakanS> Det har även gått ut en kallelse till loco-möte 22/3 kl. 20.30
<itmannen> realubot:  https://trisquel.info/en/download
<itmannen> Snabb kille
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te19
<einand> undra varför kodein hilightar mig
<realubot> itmannen: Jag håller på och installerar Trisquel i vbox nu.
<realubot> einand: Gillar du inte kodisen?
<einand> jolaren^gone: mest av gammal vana
<einand> realubot: nä, mer undra varför jag blev hilightad varje gång han skrev nått
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> realubot:  Tro jag ska testa också
<itmannen> realubot:  Vkílken laddar du hem ?
<bittin> vadanfan e Trisquel?
<realubot> En snygg bakgrundsbild gör halva designen på ett os. Synd att inte Ubuntu lägger mer kraft på just bakgrundsbilderna.
<realubot> bittin: En linuxdist som bygger på Ubuntu men med bara free software, typ.
<bittin> ah
<itmannen> realubot:  Enbart fria är det väl i ubuntu också
<realubot> Nope.
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad är inte fritt
<bittin> itmannen: nej
<bittin> fritt är inte samma som gratis
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns ofria paket i förrådet. T.ex. drivrutiner till grafikkort, flash e.t.c.
<realubot> itmannen: Du ser vilka ofria paket du har på systemet med kommandot: vrms
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. Men dom är gratis
<bittin> realubot: sudo apt-get install vrms först
<bittin> vrms är väl inget som följer med Ubuntu
<realubot> Microsoft TrueType core fonts är ofritt t.ex.
<bittin> jag är ofri
<realubot> bittin: vrms finns i Ubuntu som standard?
<itmannen> realubot:  Knappast då jag måste godkänna att använda dom
<realubot> bittin: Det kanske det inte gör...
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, men det finns i förråden i.a.f.
<realubot> Det gör det inte i Trisquel. Där är allt ofritt bortplockat.
<realubot> einand: Sett eldfesten på Götaplatsen?
<itmannen> Installerar vrms
<itmannen> realubot:  6 non-free packages, 0.2% of 2646 installed packages
<itmannen> realubot:  Aja aj
<bittin>  3 non-free packages, 0.2% of 1899 installed packages.
<bittin>   4 contrib packages, 0.2% of 1899 installed packages.
<itmannen> Beslutsångest ?
<bittin> itmannen: huh?
<itmannen> nä. jag såg fel
<realubot> Trisquel är ju ett alt. till alla som ogillar Gnome Shell och Unity. Trisquel bygger på Ubuntu 11.10 och använder GNOME 2.32.
<bittin> jag kör Gnome 3 Classic
<itmannen> Vad innebär contibut
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDXeOsLQ3k
<realubot> Är det verkligen sant att det bara är 0,2%? Innehåller inte kärnan eller något ofria delar?
<realubot> Annars lever ju Ubuntu verkligen upp till ordet fritt operativsystem.
<itmannen> realubot:  Det är vad kommandot ger
<salmiak> berätta mer om trisquel, hur är det?
<realubot> itmannen: Firefox innehåller logotyper m.m. som är ofria.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok
<realubot> salmiak: Jag gillar det jag har sett än så länge. Jag installerade i vobx precis.
<realubot> Det är snyggt och snabbt. Gnome 2 som står för snabbheten jämfört med Unity? :S
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag tror att det går att installera gnome3 sen
<realubot> salmiak: En blandning mellan Mac OS X, Windows 7 och Ubuntu, typ.
<itmannen> realubot:  Blanda inte in windows i detta tack
<realubot> Samma taskbbar som Windows 7. Fönstren och Nautilus påminner om Mac OS X.
<salmiak> hur är det med andra program föresten... kan man göra en egen version av säg Pidgin typ "Salmiaks version av Pidgin" ?
<realubot> Abrowser 6.0 heter webbläsaren...
<salmiak> eftersom jag ogillar macosx och windows7 så kanske jag ska titta åt annat håll då?
<itmannen> SÃ¥. Nu ska jag installera det i VB
<bittin> realubot: e du sådan Stallmist bög?
<bittin> Stallmanist*
<realubot> Intressant att det går att spela youtube-video i Trisquel.
<realubot> Hur gör dom det om dom inte använder Flash?
<bittin> realubot: youtube med HTML 5 som standard
<bittin> framtiden
<bittin> märkte det då jag försökte spela upp en youtube video på min gamla SPARC och PPC
<bittin> och sen helt plötsligt funkade det fast jag inte har flash
<realubot> bittin: Ja, just det.
<bittin> jag gillart
<realubot> Tyvärr så använder svtplay.se fortfarande Flash så jag måste ha Flash.
<realubot> Om man har Flash installerat, vad använder youtube då som standard?
<CasperN> kan man inte ersätta deras spelare på något sätt?
<CasperN> flash
<CasperN> om man har flash och vill ha html5 videos måste man aktivera det
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/html5
 * CasperN är glad att flash inte fungerar i links
<bittin> CasperN: tror inte html5 gör det heller
 * realubot gör tummen upp för Trisquel.
<CasperN> det är iof inget stort problem det heller
<bittin> CasperN: youtube-dl
<realubot> CasperN: Det finns ju något plugin till Fx för att spela vidoes i valfri spelare istället, tror jag.
<CasperN> stämmer
<bittin> stämmer
<realubot> stämmer
<realubot> x3
<itmannen> Såfär. Då var install igång
<itmannen> *sådär
<realubot> Trisquel 5.5 beta ser fult ut. Det har Gnome 3.2.
<realubot> istället gör Gnome 2.
<realubot> Så fort en dist börjar använda Gnome 3 istället för Gnome 2 så failar utseendet. T.ex. Mint.
<realubot> Och Trisquel 5.5.
<realubot> Synd för Trisquel 5.0 var fatiskt snyggt.
<itmannen> *är
<itmannen> Människans hjärna är konstig ibland. man skiver fel men läser det som rätt
<salmiak> skulle man inte kunna bygga in i webläsaren stöd för flashvideo istället så man slipper ha flashpluggin? det är ju ändå bara videosnuttar man är intresserad av, på tex youtube och svt och sånna. Om man mot förmodan måste in på en websida så använder flash "på riktigt" får man ju slå på flash då.
<salmiak> alltså man kopierar lite kod från vlc eller nån och stuvar in
<CasperN> vad heter den där nya vi webbläsaren?
<salmiak> ?? vi som i editorn?
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> det finns någon ny som är vi lik, men minimal
<Whiskey> CTRL C dödar va?
<Whiskey> CTRL Z lägger i bakgrounden
<salmiak> mm
<CasperN> huh, det finns fler än den jag tänker på
<itmannen> CTRL Z ångrar
<salmiak> crt.z pausar väl kan man säga, sen får man skriva bg för att få den i bakgrundskörning, eller fg för att få tillbaka i förgrund
<CasperN> itmannen: vi pratar vi
<CasperN> :P
<CasperN> Vimperator har jag kört med i ff
<CasperN> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/vimprobable/
<CasperN> har jag aldrig sett
<CasperN> jumanji tänkte jag på
<CasperN> har någon provat den?
 * salmiak undrar om folk skulle bli lessna om jag la in att crl-c avbröt programmet i GUI program. (kopiera gör man ju med ctrl-Insert ju)
<Whiskey> Finns det andra kommandon som kan påverka programen man kör?
<salmiak> jumanji, är inte det ett spel eller film om ett spel...
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> det är grejen
<CasperN> http://pwmt.org/
<Whiskey> .....
<CasperN> de döper sina program efter filmer
<CasperN> och gör dem vi-lika
<salmiak> wow
<itmannen> Nä nu är det nog för i afton. Nya bataljer imorgon
<HelgeS> Jag känner mig vilsen efter att ha uppgraderat till Ubuntu 11.10. Hur fixar man till desktopen? Jag menar Unity (tror jag)
<CasperN> är django eller ruby on rails framtiden?
<CasperN> eller kommer php fortfarande hänga med om några år?
<salmiak> hej HelgeS. det är nog lättare sagt än gjort det att få unity att fungera som desktop normalt funkar... och tar det bort unity blir det väl Gnome3 som också ägnar sig åt sånnt där handdator-desktop-pyssel
<salmiak> HelgeS: linuxmint har väl löst det med att antingen köra Gnome2 omdöpt till Mate alternativt nån sorts addon till gnome3. man väljer väl vid installationen men de borde väl gå att använda även till ubuntu antar jag.
<HelgeS> salmiak: Men man ska väl inte utgå från att Unity är trasig och irreparabelt?
<HelgeS> salmiak: Jag hoppas att det mest är jag som är ovan och okunnig.
<salmiak> nu du är nog inte ensam.
<salmiak> unity är väl gjort för annat sätt använda än man normalt använder en skrivbords-dator till... så har jag förstått det. alla (ja tillochmed mozilla ska väl haka på den trenden...) har förälskat sig i handdatorer just nu... iphones och ipads och sånnt.
<salmiak> Det är väl för att det är där stora nyförsäljningen sker numera, eftersom alla redan HAR en skrivbordsdator som duger, och inte har anledning att köpa ny kanske...
<salmiak> fast bärbar datormarknaden finns väl iofs fortfarande eftersom den väl hålls i liv av att batterierna dör efter några år...
 * CasperN känner sig dum och gammal som inte tar till sig ny teknik, använder hellre hotkeys för allt än att pilla på skärmen
<CasperN> http://repo.openpandora.org/files/pnd/panmame-advmenu-7927/previews/panmame3.png
<CasperN> vilket spel är detta?
<CasperN> någon som känner igen?
<salmiak> oh.. önskar jag hade råd med en pandora
<CasperN> dodonpachi, tack CasperN för snabbt svar!
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoDonPachi
<CasperN> fräääckt
<salmiak> det är ju nått som kör Mame.. så det är väl arkad?
<salmiak> ahaaa
<CasperN> det spelet ser riktigt kul ut, om man skulle rotera skärmen och stoppa i en gamepad kanske
<CasperN> http://stabyourself.net/mari0/#download
<CasperN> damn!
<CasperN> mario+portal <3
<CasperN> grym mockup
<CasperN> fler spel borde mixas :)
<salmiak> niiiice
 * CasperN kompilerar love2d för att prova
<CasperN> fett!
<bittin> CasperN: lua spelmotorn?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> bittin: prova spelet!
<bittin> cool
<CasperN> så jävla flippat
<bittin> mari0
<bittin> har lirat det
<CasperN> happy pi-day!
<realubot> Hur länge supportas Gnome 2 med säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<CasperN> det vidareutvecklas under namnet mate istället
<CasperN> som i sin tur blir portat till gtk+ 3
<CasperN> men ser ut och fungerar som gnome 2
<CasperN> inte svar på din fråga, men hoppas det gör dig nöjdare
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Eftersom MATE inte är fit for fight (?) så är jag mer intresserad av hur länge Gnome 2 supportas.
<CasperN> det är väl inget fel på mate nu?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-14
<realubot> CasperN: Ok. Jag trodde det var halvfärdigt, typ.
<realubot> Är inte MATE det där fulhacket av Gnome 3?
<CasperN> nej
<realubot> Eller vad heter det?
<CasperN> det är gnome 2 rakt av
<realubot> Det som Mint använde först?
<CasperN> men ska skrivas om från gtk2 till gtk3
<realubot> Vilket är det säkraste DE? Jag menar. Olika DE bör ju vara olika säkra?
<realubot> Olika många buggar och säkerhetshål?
<CasperN> av vilka att välja på?
<realubot> Tja, typ Unity, Gnome Shell, Gnome 2, MATE?
<CasperN> det finns ju ett antal att välja på, och buggsäkert är väl svårt att säga om något som är under utveckling
<realubot> KDE
<CasperN> ede, cinnamon, ambient rox, ude mezzo lxde xfce....
<realubot> Jo, men allt är ju under utveckling. Ok, vi säger så här. Vilket DE utvecklas med störst fokus på säkerhet av DE här ovanför.
<CasperN> ingen aning
<realubot> Cinnamon, var det jag tänkte på. Det är väl Gnome 3 som ser ut som Gnome 2?
<realubot> Jag har för mig att någon här sa att MATE var ett fulhack, typ.
<CasperN> fork av gnome shell
<realubot> Ja, som ser ut som Gnome 2?
<CasperN> typ
<jo-erlend> MATE er navnebytte av noen Gnome-programmer: Nautilus=Caja, GEdit=Pluma, Eye of Gnome=Eye of MATE, Evince=Atril, File Roller=Engrampa og Gnome Terminal=MATE Terminal.
<CasperN> men mate forkar inte gnome 3 för att göra gnome 2
<realubot> "Linux Mint has quite a few different desktop environments. Mint GNOME Shell Extensions (MGSE) offers several extensions that modify the way GNOME Shell works — Cinnamon builds on MGSE and replaces it. Linux Mint also includes the MATE desktop, which is a fork of the outdated GNOME 2 desktop environment. Cinnamon is more forward-looking than MATE, but doesn’t abandon GNOME’s traditional interface like GNOME S
<CasperN> utan fokuserar på att ändra libs till nyare gtk+, det är en skillnad
<realubot> Då är det Cinnamon och MGSE som är "fulhack".
<realubot> av Gnome 3.
<CasperN> definera fulhack
<realubot> Jag blandar ihop Cinnamon/MGSE och MATE.
<jo-erlend> det er helt forskjellige ting.
<realubot> Jag menar att Cinnamon fejkar Gnome 2. Det är fortfarande Gnome 3.
<CasperN> stämmer
<realubot> jo-erlend: Say what?
<CasperN> i grund är det gnome 3
<jo-erlend> MATE er i prinsippet Gnome desktop fra Ubuntu 10.04, med andre navn.
<CasperN> men forken muffin
<CasperN> precis
<jo-erlend> realubot, Cinnamon og MATE er helt forskjellige ting. De har nesten ingenting med hverandre å gjøre.
<CasperN> mate är vidareutveckling av gnome 2, lika stabilt som alltid efter alla år
<realubot> Det låter lite dumt att ha MATE och Cinnamon som båda går ut på att efterlikna Gnome 2?
<realubot> MATE är ju Gnome 2 men men...
<CasperN> men istället för att fokusera på gnome 3, så fokuserar de på att byta gtk+
<realubot> Hade det inte varit bättre att låta Gnome 3 ränna iväg och sedan låta MATE se ut som Gnome 2?
<jo-erlend> CasperN, det må være utvikling før det er videreutvikling. Såvidt jeg kan se, har det ikke vært noen utvikling i MATE, annet enn å endre navn på programmene.
<CasperN> det gör det ju
<CasperN> byter namn för att programmen som byts namn på ränner iväg med gnome 3
<CasperN> så de viker av och forkar allt
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok, jag fattade först inte vad "forskjellige ting" betydde.
<CasperN> så det fungerar som det en gång gjort
<jo-erlend> realubot, MATE _er_ Gnome 2. Men det er viktig å forstå forskjellen mellom Gnome Panel og "Gnome 2". Gnome Panel hører til Gnome 1, 2 og 3.
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok.
<CasperN> för att få gnome 2 att leva vidare måste flera program forkas, inte bara paneler
<realubot> jo-erlend: Men det är ju olika Gnome Panel i 2 och 3?
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel i 12.04 er nærmest identisk med Gnome Panel i 10.04
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det trodde jag inte.
<jo-erlend> det er endringer i Gnome Panel på samme måte som det er med Nautilus og alle andre programmer, men forskjellene er små.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad menar du med att programmen måste forkas till Gnome 2? Räcker det inte med att det är gtk2/3?
<realubot> För att programmen ska fungera i Gnome 2?
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok, ok.
<CasperN> alltså, nya nautilus är ett gnome3 program idag
<jo-erlend> fra et brukerperspektiv, er det tre endringer; 1) Du må holde Alt inne for å konfigurere panelene. 2) Applets grupperes til venstre, midten eller høyre. 3) Det er ingen system-meny siden vi nå har System Settings.
<CasperN> för att göra det ett gnome 2 eller mateprogram
<realubot> CasperN: På vilket sätt är det ett Gnome 3 program?
<CasperN> så får man ta det som fanns för gnome 2.3x
<realubot> CasperN: För att det är inbäddat i DE:t? Skrivbordet o.s.v.?
<CasperN> jadu, det vet jag inte
<CasperN> men det kommer väl bäddas in på ett eller annat sätt
<realubot> Mjo.
<CasperN> vad krävs för att ha nautilus idag?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<CasperN> är det inte massa gnome krav
<jo-erlend> realubot, det er noen flere endringer. Gnome 3 bruker GSettings/DConf istedenfor GConf, for eksempel.
<CasperN> kan kolla
<realubot> Det låter som om det ser mörkt ut för MATE då.
<CasperN> som jag sa
<jo-erlend> realubot, Fin måte å selge Linux Mint på.
<CasperN> nya nautilus kräver gnome 3
<realubot> Ja. Just det.
<CasperN> så därför måste nautilus forkas för mate
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Nu är ju Nautilus lite speciellt men hur är det med andra program då?
<CasperN> gedit behöver inte forkas än
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke fatte at noen skulle ønske å bruke Gnome 2 hvis de virkelig forsto forskjellene.
<CasperN> men de verkar göra det
<realubot> Att forka Nautilus är ju en sak men att behöva forka massor av program är ju svårare?
<CasperN> de vet väl något vi inte vet
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok, varför inte då?
<CasperN> och de jobbar säkert mycket sida vid sida
<realubot> Jag förstår inte varför det ska vara så svårt att få Gnome 3 att se ut som Gnome 2.
<jo-erlend> realubot, Gnome 3 er mye raskere, mye enklere og mye smidigere. Det er ikke sånn at Gnome 3 er en radikal endring. Det er en stor samling av små endringer.
<CasperN> se ut är inte samma som att fungera
<realubot> Nej, men många går nog på utseendet när dom väljer mellan Gnome 3 och 2.
<CasperN> gnome 3 förstör kompitabilitet med mycket kanske?
<jo-erlend> realubot, det er misforstått. Dette er Gnome 3: http://ubuntuone.com/0FQKR9MBQp5lMTgtg3jRg5
<CasperN> och då är det lättare att få gamla program att fungera med mate
<realubot> jo-erlend: Är det gnome-sesseion-fallback?
<realubot> *session
<jo-erlend> realubot, ja. Programmet heter egentlig Gnome Panel.
<realubot> Ok.
<jo-erlend> CasperN, programmer som Gnome Panel er spesielle, fordi GTK2 og GTK3 ikke kan brukes samtidig i samme program. Det betyr at Gnome Panel applets må oppgraderes. Det samme gjelder Nautilus extensions. Men det å konvertere et program fra Gnome 2 til Gnome 3 er enkelt.
<realubot> Från Gnome 3 till Gnome 2 då?
<realubot> Är det lika enkelt?
<CasperN> det finns väl inte så många program som kräver gnome2 eller 3?
<CasperN> nautilus och panelprogram är de enda jag kan tänka på
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er mye unødvendig som er fjernet i Gnome 3. For eksempel, i Gnome 2 finnes det en komponent for å plassere ting horisontalt og en annen komponent for å plassere ting vertikalt. I Gnome 3 er det en komponent for å plassere ting, enten det skal være horisontalt eller vertikalt. Det gjør ting veldig mye enklere for programmerere. Gnome 2 er mye mer komplisert enn Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> realubot, ^
<jo-erlend> CasperN, det er ikke noe problem å kjøre Gnome 2-programmer i Gnome 3. Men plugins, extensions, etc, må oppgraderes.
<CasperN> problemet är att folk inte vill köra gnome 3
<jo-erlend> ja, men hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> den eneste grunnen jeg kan forstå, er at de har misforstått hva forskjellene er.
<CasperN> möjligt
<CasperN> men det kan också vara att det är för tidigt för många att byta
<CasperN> finns för lite de tycker om i gnome 3
<jo-erlend> igjen; hvorfor?
<CasperN> jag själv använder inte gnome av prestandaskäl, så jag skulle inte använda varken gnome 2 eller 3 idag
<CasperN> för mig känns det som att man måste installera gnome 3 och sedan stänga av allt man inte gillar
<CasperN> och jag föredrar om jag instället för välja vad jag vill ha med från början
<CasperN> samma känns det med KDE
<jo-erlend> det er forsåvidt riktig.
<jo-erlend> Gnome er mer infrastruktur enn bare desktop.
<CasperN> nja, gnome är desktop, men jag nöjer mig med fönserhanterare och egen panel, egen filhanterare
<CasperN> jag vill inte att valet är låst till ett desktopsystem
<jo-erlend> det har det vel aldri vært tale om?
<CasperN> problemet är när nautilus är låst till gnome t.ex
<CasperN> jag tror många hade varit väldigt glada om de slapp gnome och fick ha nautilus
<jo-erlend> det er galt å si låst. Det bruker ting som Gnome leverer. Det er noe annet.
<CasperN> det är väl lite därför filhanteraren marlin utvecklas nu
<jo-erlend> men det er jo ikke noe problem å bruke Nautilus i LXDE, for eksempel?
<CasperN> måste man inte ha gnome installerat då?
<jo-erlend> ikke hele.
<CasperN> mer än jag vet
<jo-erlend> men Nautilus bruker konfigurasjonssystemet fra Gnome, for eksempel, så det må du ha. Det er sånt jeg mener når jeg sier at Gnome er infrastruktur.
<realubot> Problemet med Gnome 3 Unity är att det inte tillför tillräckligt mycket av värde för att en vanlig användare ska tycka att det är värt att byta från Gnome 2 till Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> Unity er jo i seg selv ikke avhengig av Gnome 3.
<realubot> Det finns alltid ett motstånd mot förändringar och därför måste en vanlig användare se en tillräckligt stor fördel med att byta för att vara positiv till Gnome 3.
<CasperN> jo-erlend: precis, du kan köra nautilus i andra desktops, men gnome-desktop måste finnas installerat
<CasperN> även om det inte används
<realubot> jo-erlend: Jag upplever inte någon fördel med Unity som jag inte hade med Gnome Do i Gnome 2.
<jo-erlend> CasperN, vel. Det har med pakking å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> realubot, Gnome Do er fint. Jeg har mange fordeler av Unity som Gnome Do ikke kan gjøre, eller i hvertfall ikke gjør.
<realubot> Jo, Unity passar nog bättre på surfplattor och HTPC.
<realubot> än Gnome 2.
<jo-erlend> Jeg har 3 skjermer i 1920x1080. Det er derfor jeg bruker Unity.
<CasperN> jag köper inte större skärmar för att få plats med mindre
<CasperN> så känns det med nya trenden "pekskärms gui"
<jo-erlend> det er mange som misforstår Unity og Gnome Shell. Ja, de er bedre egnet for små skjermer, men de er også bedre egnet for store skjermer.
<jo-erlend> men for meg er det mer tekniske årsaker til å like Gnome 3. Det er veldig mye raskere, bruker mindre RAM og er utrolig mye enklere å ha med å gjøre.
<CasperN> det får man hoppas på att mate blr i och med bytet till gtk+3
<jo-erlend> MATE blir aldri oppgradert til GTK3. Hele poenget er å ikke oppgradere programmene.
<CasperN> fel
<jo-erlend> ok?
<realubot> jo-erlend: Vad jobbar du med? Du verkar ha bra koll på Ubuntu/Linux?
<jo-erlend> jeg har lest koden. Har du?
<CasperN> de jobbar på att byta från gtk+ 2 till gtk+3, men behålla kod från gnome2
<jo-erlend> CasperN, det er jo idiotisk.
<CasperN> jag har bara läst deras utvecklingsplan
<jo-erlend> realubot, jeg har utviklet i Gnome siden 2000 og brukt Ubuntu siden 2005. SÃ¥ jeg har litt oversikt.
<jo-erlend> CasperN, det gir jo ingen mening i det hele tatt, så det tror jeg ikke før jeg ser det.
<realubot> jo-erlend: Aha.
<CasperN> https://github.com/perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment/wiki/About-gtk3
<jo-erlend> MATE har ingen verdi annet enn som midlertidig løsning for Mint-brukere.
<jo-erlend> CasperN, han sier veldig mye. Men hittil har han ikke skrevet noen kode, såvidt jeg kan se. Men uansett, at én mann skal kunne konkurrere mot Gnome, Ubuntu, Debian, RedHat, etc... Det er bare tull.
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> det har jag ingen koll på som sagt
<CasperN> jag vet väldigt lite om mate till att börja med
<jo-erlend> det han kan gjøre, hvis han vil, er å kopiere Gnome Panel 3 fra Ubuntu og skifte navn på det til Mate Panel, sånn som han har gjort hittil.
<jo-erlend> MATE er Gnome 2 fra Ubuntu hvor navnene er endret, som jeg nevnte tidligere. Det er ingen andre endringer.
<CasperN> inte än nej
<jo-erlend> det vil ta minst ti år for ham å gjøre jobben alene og såvidt jeg kan se, er det ingen andre som har vist noen interesse i å drive med det der.
<jo-erlend> han er jo ikke den første som har hatt en idé om å forke Gnome.
<CasperN> nä, det håller jag med om :)
<CasperN> och de som gillade gnome 2 men inte ville byta till gnome 3, vi har redan hittar roligare alternativ
<jo-erlend> KDE3 var noe helt annet. Det er store forskjeller mellom KDE3 og KDE4. Men det er små forskjeller mellom Gnome 2 og Gnome 3. Derfor finnes det ingen grunn til å holde fast ved Gnome 2.
<jo-erlend> for å være helt ærlig, så anser jeg MATE for å bare være FUD.
<CasperN> så skulle man helt klart kunna uttrycka det, men det grundar sig nog i hur gnome 3 såg ut första månaderna
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det og at man må holde Alt-knappen inne for å endre panelene.
<CasperN> det var många som skrek högt, Linus Torvalds för att nämna en inflytelserik person
<jo-erlend> og at folk kaller panelene i seg selv for "Gnome 2". Men det heter egentlig Gnome Panel.
<CasperN> och det gjorde stor skada
<jo-erlend> CasperN, ja. Han gjorde mye skade på GNU/Linux med det der.
<CasperN> jag säger inte att han sa fel, men han borde reserverat sig för att det var tidigt uttalat
<jo-erlend> det er helt greit at han foretrekker Xfce. Jeg synes det er et fint skrivebord. Men han sa det av feil grunner og på feil måte.
<jo-erlend> han skapte stor usikkerhet, sinne og tvil. Det har skadet det klassiske Gnome-skrivebordet betydelig.
<CasperN> jo, tyvärr
<CasperN> men det kommer återhämta sig tror jag
<jo-erlend> jada. Det går over. Men det betyr at overgangen til Gnome 3 har gått mye saktere enn det ellers ville ha gjort.
<CasperN> det är inte heller fel, det har gett ljus åt många andra lösningar
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke sikker på det. Mange sluttet å utvikle klassisk Gnome, men gikk ikke over til å utvikle LxPanel eller Xfce4-Panel isteden. De fant helt andre ting å drive med.
<jo-erlend> men jeg må programmere litt. Hyggelig å prate. :)
<CasperN> mjo, sovdags
<CasperN> ha det
<Whiskey> gåe det att grepa ett program o få fram vilken version det är?
<propus> "program" --version ?
<jo-erlend> eller hvis du vil se pakkeversjonen, så kan du bruke "apt-cache show pakkenavn | grep Version", for eksempel apt-cache show firefox | grep Version
<jo-erlend> legg merke til stor V i Version.
<spacebug-> grodanheterintemanne
<spacebug-> darn
<andol> morgens
<haffe> Mors.
<phnom> Morrn
<propus> går de att klämma in ubuntu på 1gb's diskspace?
<Kimmen> propus: det beror på vad du ska ha med, en server installation tror jag ska rymmas på 1gb
<propus> Kimmen, okej..
<propus> måste prova :)
<Kimmen> min tar dock upp 3.2 GB =P
<Kimmen> fasts då har jag en hel del installerat
<arand> 4G ungefär brukar vara minimum för desktop
<propus> arand, ska köra server :)
<Kimmen> finns det programvara i linux man kan installera så man t.ex kan spela upp musik till linuxburken från en bärbar enhet via DLNA?
<kodein> ja
<coobra> http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/
<kodein> det förutsätter jag
<coobra> :D
<itmannen> Ny dag. Nya bataljer
<coobra> det skriver du varje dag
<coobra> vad är det du krigar för/imot
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> Då kommer du ihåg fel
<coobra> kanske minns det jag vill :p
<itmannen> Troligen
<coobra> ajja om du inte gör det varje dag vad är det för krig idag då ?
<Kimmen> kodein: du har råkar inte veta namnet på nån?
<itmannen> Kag skev inte krig utam bataljer. Och då menar jag vad som kommer att avhandlaas här
<coobra> krig är fan coolare
<coobra> en bataljer
<kodein> Kimmen: näe, jag har nog bara gjort det omvända, dvs använda datan som dlna-server
<kodein> men "enna" kanske?
<Kimmen> får grotta ner mig lite mera, hade tänkt använda min headless server som ljuduppspelare
<kodein> jag tycker mpd funkar fint till sånt
<phnom> mpd är fina grejer, finns en spotify-mpd också om man är böjd åt det hållet-
<Kimmen> verkar ju vara precis det jag egentligen ville ha =)
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. Funkar min Bouncer ?
<itmannen> Den har då iaf bytt min ip-adress ser jag
<itmannen> Och om jag förstår saken rätt så går detta via en bouncer som finns i Holland
<itmannen> Så då förmodar jag att det funkar.
<itmannen> Men en grej fattar jag inte. Den ska logga det som sker även om jag stänger ned irssi. Men hur jag ser kommer åt dessa loggar fattarjag inte.
<propus> itmannen, fråga inte mig.. har inte joxxat med bouncers nå.. ;-P
 * itmannen lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. Åter i bostaden.
<itmannen> propus:  Ok. Då frågar jag inte dig :)
<itmannen> Jag får väl ta och masa mig in i deras kanal
<HakanS> itmannen: Du har samma IP-nummer som tidigare.
<itmannen> Jo jag vet. Jag har ställt något fel. men funkade tidigare idag
<itmannen> Alltid något som ska trilskas
<HakanS> itmannen:  kl. 9:13 då du skrev "Så då förmodar jag att det funkar" så hade du samma IP-nr som vanligt.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Jo men jag fick sen ett annat ip
<itmannen> Om du tittar så ser du att jag skrev att det nytt ip
<itmannen> *bytt
<Markslap> itmannen: När då?
<itmannen> Markslap:  Idag på morgonen. Inte kommer jag ihåg exakt tid
<Markslap> Där ja
<itmannen> Det märkliga är att jag inte gjort om mina inställningar
<itmannen1> Suck
<itmannen1> Måste övergå till Xchat så jag har lite mer koll
<itmannen1> Kass på Irssi ännu
<itmannen_> Men nu tror jag :(
<itmannen> Rätt nick nu iaf. Alltid något.
<itmannen> Men varför ser man inte sin egen ipadress när man loggar in via Xchat
<larsemil> du gör väl det om du whoisar dig själv?
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ok har inte testa det
<itmannen> Men nu kom det en inloggning som jag ser
<itmannen> Och den inloggningen kommer via GeekBouncer
<larsemil> kan inget om bouncers
<itmannen> larsemil<< Inte jag heller
<itmannen> Hm. men det är ju ett annat nick
<haffe> Hallå folket.
<itmannen> Jag måste ge upp detta med GeekBouncer ett tag innan jag får ett vredesutbrott
<itmannen_> Mysko- Det finns inte med i listan över nick
<itmannen_> Men varför i fridens dagar tar inte irssi några kommandon för
<larsemil> hur skriver du kommandona då?
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Jag kopierar direkt från irssi help
<larsemil> itmannen_: och hur skriver du dem? vad säger irssi när du skriver dem?
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Det händer inte ett smack
<larsemil> vilket är kommandot kan jag prova?
<itmannen_> Jag provar kommandot att logga ur detta nick med kommandot som dom anger
<itmannen_> msg NickServ LOGOUT
<itmannen_> men med /
<larsemil> svaret brukar dyka upp i ett privmsg window
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Ok. Något sådant kommer inte
<itmannen_> Och jag förblir inloggad
<larsemil> itmannen_: det fungerade för mig. jag blev utloggad.
<itmannen_> Mysko. varför funkar det inte för mig då måntro
<larsemil> inget i statusfönstret heller?
<itmannen_> Och du skrev ?
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Nä inget
<kodein> är han ens inloggad med nuvarande nick?
<larsemil> itmannen_: jag skrev /msg nickserv logout
<larsemil> itmannen_: kodein har rätt, du är ju inte inloggad.
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Ok. Jag skrev som du nu. men inget händer. Och jag är kvar i listan över nick
<kodein> derp.
<larsemil> itmannen_: kvar i listan över nick är man alltid bara man är inne i en kanal
<itmannen_> Hur skulle jag kunna skriva med detta nick om jag inte är inloggad
<larsemil> du skriver ju nu eller hur?
<Kimmen> för att man inte måste logga in för att ha ett nick men man kan regga ett nick och då krävs inloggning för att använda det
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Men du skrev till kodein att jag inte var inloggad
<larsemil> itmannen_: du är inte inloggad
<itmannen_> Kimmen: Jag har mitt rätta nick reggat
<larsemil> du har ingen identifiering mot nickserv
<Kimmen> itmannen_: du är inte inloggad nu
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Men itmannen_ är inloggad
<Kimmen> har du reggat nicket itmannen_ ?
<larsemil> itmannen_: ja.
<itmannen_> Kimmen:  Nä mitt rätta skrev jag. Vilket är itmannen
<kodein> så, varför försöker du logga ut din identifiering för ett nick du varken registrerat eller identifierat dig för, då?
<itmannen_> kodein:  Angår inte dig
<kodein> men du försöker få hjälp med det?
<itmannen_> kodein: jag begär ingen hjälp från dig
<kodein> itmannen_: haddedudanedej då
<Kimmen> itmannen_: ingen är inloggad med dit rätta nick "itmannen"
<itmannen_> Kimmen:  Nä det stämmer bra. Och det funkar inte att logga ur detta nick som jag skriver med nu
<kodein> för att du ju inte är inloggad, ja
<kodein> /disconnect kanske passar dig bättre.
<Kimmen> itmannen_: och det är helt i sin ordning då du inte är inloggad med "itmannen_" nicket
<Kimmen> du är uppkopplad och använder det ja, men det är ett nick som inte är reggat alltså måste du inte logga in för att använda det
<itmannen_> Kimmen: Men jag fattar inte varför jag inte varför irssi inte tar kommandot för att logga ur detta nick
<Kimmen> itmannen_: om du var inloggad så hade den tagit det
<itmannen_> Skriver som en kratta
<itmannen_> Kimmen:  Aha
<kodein> 1. Du är ju inte inloggad med nicket 2. Det är nickserv, inte irssi, som skiter i att du försöker logga ut från ett nick du inte är inloggad/identifierad med
<itmannen_> Kimmen:  Vänta nu. itmannen_ är ju inloggad
<kodein> på servern, ja
<kodein> mot nickserv, nej
<Kimmen> itmannen_: som kodein skrev
<itmannen1> Ja jisses
<itmannen1> Det funkar med kommandon i XChat. Men varför inte i irrsi
<kodein> <o>
<itmannen1> Men nu ska det bli lite frisk luft ett tag
<larsemil> itmannen1: antagligen för att xchat loggar in dig
<larsemil> eller i det här fallet kanske man snarare ska prata om identifierar dig
<itmannen1> larsemil  Du har säkert rätt
<tiina> Hejsan här igen med en fråga om att mina panelkanter på fönstren är borta en del  ?
<larsemil> brukar vara fallet
<itmannen1> Adjö för nu. tack för hjälpen larsemil
<tiina> Vad kan ha gått fel och hur gör jag att få tillbaka min panelkanter på fönstren jag öppnar?
<larsemil> tiina: saknas de fortfarande efter att du har startat om?
<tiina> ja det gör dem
<larsemil> tiina: vad händer om du kör kommandot compiz-decorator
<tiina> jag ska prova
<tiina> kom fram nåt om replace
<tiina> alla fönstren blir jätte stora och har inga paneler....
<tiina> finns inget i compiz????
<larsemil> du ska inte köra compiz
<larsemil> compiz-decorator
<Whiskey> Hur får jag "/whatever/path/it/is" att bli "/whatever/path/it"
<arand> dirname?
<tiina> vad är compiz- decorator?
<larsemil> jag har inte skrivit något mellanrumm
<tiina> men ska jag installera den?
<larsemil> kör du buntu?
<tiina> ja
<larsemil> ubuntu. standard?'
<tiina> unity
<tiina> 11.10
<larsemil> hmm jag vet iof inte, kör inte unity här.
<larsemil> unity --replace kanske?
<tiina> fattar inte?
<larsemil> tiina: prova köra unity --replace
<larsemil> tiina: eller unity-window-decorator
<larsemil> den senare hade jag satsat på
<tiina> allt försvann nästan när jag körde du sade
<tiina> men ska jag skriva sudo apt-get install innan?
<larsemil> nej
<tiina> ok
<Whiskey> Det var svår nöt att knäcka
<tiina> it is already running...try to --replace optinon to replace
<larsemil> tomu: som jag sa alltså
<larsemil> tiina: som jag sa alltså
<tiina> så vad gör jag nu?
<larsemil> tiina: provade du köra igång unity-window-decorator ?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> men inget hände
<tiina> hur ändrar man option i den windos manager då?
<tiina> windows
<larsemil> vvad fik du för felmeddelande i terminalen när du körde den då?
<tiina> att det redan finns en decorator managaer måste ändra
<tiina> try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager
<larsemil> och vad hände när du provade det?
<tiina> inget
<tiina> jag vet inte vad man GÖR eller HUR
<tiina> var ska jag ändra nåt?
<larsemil> unity-window-decorator --replace
<larsemil> som det stod
<tiina> ok
<tiina> allt stelnade
<tiina> inget händer
<larsemil> nej då har jag slut på tips.
<tiina> så ???
<larsemil> vad så?
<larsemil> jag har inget mer att tillföra. det jag trodde kunde hjälpa dig hjälpte inte
<kodein> raegquit
<larsemil> haha. ska säga förlåt nästa gång
<larsemil> alltså byråer som envisas med att använda sprend och massa tjänster... hur svårt är det att dela filer via en server egentligen?
<Kimmen> om du från företag x vill dela en fil med någon utanför företaget hur gör du?
<kodein> slänger upp det på piratbukten?
<Kimmen> typ
<Kimmen> vi antar nu att filen är för stor för att rymmas i ett mail
<larsemil> scp stor.fil server:~/public_html hej kund, jag lade den stora filen här för nedladdning.
<larsemil> har inte alla sin egen webbserver?
<larsemil> det trodde jag
<Kimmen> ingen där vi lägger intern information tillgänglig
<Kimmen> t.ex sånt vi vill dela med en partner men inte allmänheten
<realubot> Hallå tjejer?
<larsemil> realubot: tschena schnygging
<realubot> larsemil: Hallå sötnos.
<larsemil> tagit någon du  -sh på länge så du känner dig på top? man vill ju inte vara cp. hellre vara lite free.
<larsemil> amirite
<realubot> larsemil: Du pratar som en nörd.
<derfian> larsemil: för att folk i allmänhet är ganska pragmatiska och inte har lust att drifta en linuxserver bara för att nån nörd säger att det är "fel" att använda webbtjänster :-)
<itmannen1> Egen server är ett måste. Finns ingen ursäkt att inte ha en :)
<bamsefar> Är det?
<itmannen1> Tänk bara på att roligt man kan förströ tiden med i en egen server.
<itmannen1> *allt
<realubot> larsemil: Har du fixat ett jobb till mig än då?
<itmannen1> realubot  Jaaså du har vaknat till slut
<realubot> itmannen1: Jag gick upp ganska tidigt i dag faktiskt.
<itmannen1> realubot  Ok. Och tidigt för dig lär vara klockan 12 gissar jag :)
<itmannen1> realubot Paas dig nu :D
<itmannen1> *passa
<realubot> itmannen1: Nope. Jag gick upp kl 8 eller något.
<realubot> itmannen1: Jag har ganska normal dygnsrytm nu.
<itmannen1> realubot  Duktig ponke. Men jag såg inte till dig här
<realubot> itmannen1: Jag loggade in vid 8-9 ju.
<itmannen1> realubot  Ok
<realubot> Jag har bara inte varit aktiv i kanalen på halva dagen.
<itmannen1> realubot  Bara för att jag behövde lite hjälp ;(
<itmannen1> realubot  Men larsemil hjälpte mig på traven
<realubot> itmannen1: Jag föreslår penispump om det är erektionen som spökar.
<realubot> Men du kanske hade problem med något annat?
<itmannen1> realubot  Tokfan :D
<realubot> Haha.
<itmannen1> realubot  Det handla om irssi
<realubot> itmannen1: Ok, jag har inte så bra koll på Irssi. Men det löste sig?
<itmannen1> realubot  Kanske. har varit ute på drift så jag har inte testat ytterligare
<realubot> itmannen1: Ok, vad var problemet då?
<itmannen1> realubot  Ett problem med mina nick
<realubot> itmannen1: Ok.
<itmannen1> Men jag ska köra igång irssi nu och testa
<itmannen1> Men mina förhoppningar är lågt ställda
<itmannen1> Hoppar ur Xchat>>
<larsemil> itmannen: ditt problem var inte irssi, det var nickserv. har inget med irssi att göra.
<Markslap> larsemil: haha, jag tänkte först rätta dig med: "EFNet har inte NickServ".
<Markslap> larsemil: Men du kanske ser felet själv. :)
<larsemil> Markslap: sen kom du på att larsemil aldrig har fel.
<larsemil> :D
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Mer åt att jag inte är på EFNet just nu. :>
<Markslap> Jag är egentligen en EFNettare.
<larsemil> jag var dalnettare från början
<Markslap> Ojdå
<Markslap> Iofs sitter jag på 9 nätverk atm.
<larsemil> jag tre
<Markslap> Nej, 12 nätverk.
<Markslap> :(
<larsemil> freenode efnet och oftc
<itmannen_> Suck
<Markslap> OFTC, IRCNet, Bitlbee, Wikimedia, Freequest, EFNet, Freenode, GFU, QuakeNet, PieNet, Esper och Sorcery.
<Markslap> Fast Bitlbee räknas inte.
<itmannen_> Jag får snart spatt och spader
<larsemil> itmannen: på vad?
<itmannen_> PÃ¥ detta med mina nick i irssi
<itmannen_> Eller IRC ska jag väl säga
<larsemil> varför är du inne med två klienter samtidigt då?
<itmannen_> larsemil:  Om jag det visste. jag har bara denna irssi öppen
<Markslap> itmannen_: Du har ju inte anslutit till BNC:n?
<itmannen_> Markslap:  Jo det har jag. men det funkar inte tydligen
<larsemil> itmannen_: tydligen inte. ;)
<larsemil> aja jag ska åka hem för dagen. so long!
<itmannen_> Men jag tror att itmannen är en inloggning via GeekBounce
<itmannen_> och hur jag avslutar denna och skriver med itmannen är för mig en gåta
<salmiak> tyckte irc servern att itmannen var upptaget när du loggade in och klämde på en _ efter för att skilja eller?
<itmannen1> Jag inbillar mig nu att det har med GeekBounce att göra. Att den snor itmannen
<itmannen1> Men jag fattar inte varför irssi vägrar att godta mina kommandon
<kodein> itmannen1: prova /msg nickserv ghost itmannen <password>
<itmannen> Undrar vad som händer om jag nu stänger av Xchat och startar om irssi
<haffe> Testa.
<itmannen> Det lär väl gå åt pipsvängen som vanligt
<itmannen> GeekBounce funkar ju bra. Not !
<itmannen> Men rätt nick iaf :)
<realubot> "Pete Cashmore startade Mashable från sovrummet. Nu kan han tjäna 1,4 miljarder kronor då mediejätten CNN vill köpa tekniksajten."
<realubot> Varför har inte ni startar MAshable?
<itmannen> Bra fråga
<itmannen> Nu blev jag tydligen inloggad via GeekBounce :)
<realubot> *startat
<itmannen> Men lyckan lär vara kortvarig med min tur
<realubot> http://www.e24.se/business/internet-och-teknik/mashable-grundare-kan-tjana-14-miljarder_3345511.e24
<itmannen> realubot:  Sådant där bör du väl få förmedla
<itmannen> Men man vet aldrig här
<itmannen> realubot:  Vet du om han kör ubuntu ?
<realubot> "Den som har släkt och vänner utomlands kan ringa billigt med hjälp av olika appar. Men tjänsterna ingår inte i alla abonnemang. På det sättet hoppas operatörerna kunna försvara sina traditionella affärsmodeller. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/gratisappar-retar-bransch_6922343.svd
<realubot> itmannen: MAshable?
<itmannen> ett tips om du har en andoid. Viber. Att ringa till andra länder gratis om mottagaren även har Viber
<andol> realubot: Som jag tror någon nämnt tidigare, jag tror att twitter skulle vara dig grej, vad gäller att dela länkar etc.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ja det var ju han du skrev om
<realubot> andol: Vad fan är det här? Vad är problemet med att man delar IT-relaterade länkar?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jaha. Nu fick du lite smisk igen :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror han kör Mac eller kanske Windows.
<andol> realubot: Känns mest lite utav det goda.
<andol> s/lite/lite mycket/
<itmannen> realubot:  Inget du ska bry dig om. Enligt headren så är det ok med allat som rör datorer
<realubot> Vad har det tagit åt folk i den här kanalen?
<itmannen> realubot:  Inget att bry sig om. Det är ok att dela tekniklänkar
<realubot> Det är ju en sak om man postar massa länkar eller om man postar länkar mitt i en diskussion men här snackar vi om 1-2 länkar/dygn och IT-relaterade grejer.
<itmannen> +1
<realubot> Dessutom är itmannen den enda som har pratat på 15 minuter.
<itmannen> realubot:  För dom som inte tål att se tekniklänkar så finns ignore
<realubot> Om man bortser från mig och andol.
<realubot> Ja, ja. Inget mer länkande då.
<itmannen> realubot:  Äää. Fortsätt du. Det är inget fel begånget
<itmannen> realubot: Inte trodde jag att du var sån som ger upp så lätt
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag uppdatera 12.04. Roligt att se hur mycket som komer idag. Mass4or skulle jag tro
<realubot> Du måste skriva Ubuntu 12.04 för enbart 12.04 kan uppfattas som offtopic-snack.
<itmannen> :D Förlåt
 * salmiak väntar nog till april med att studera ubuntu12.04 tror jag
<salmiak> eller ja när mint har petat ihop sin variant av det hela
<realubot> Jag väntar tills 12.04 släpps i stabil version. Jag tycker det är meningslöst att köra beta-version om man inte hjälper till att buggrapportera.
<arand> Mintmate :3
<itmannen> realubot:  Meningslöst. inte då. Mycket trevligt att vara med om utvecklingen av en ny dist. Och självklart så buggrapporterar man
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, kanske inte meningslöst då då. Jag menar bara att jag inte orkar ha en beta-version som huduvsystem om jag inte går in seriöst för att buggrapportera.
<itmannen> Men UBUNTU 12.04 går väldigt stabilt och bra nu. Iaf här
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Upplever du någon klar förbättring i 12.04 jämfört med 11.10 då?
<realubot> Är det något som 12.04 har som 11.10 saknar?
<itmannen> Senaste dagarna har det inte kommit ett enda fel
<itmannen> realubot:  Bra fråga. Jag kan inte svara i detalj. men en hel del lär det vara i själva systemets uppbyggnad
<itmannen> UbuntuOne har fått ett nytt utseende :)
<kodein> det proprietära eländet
<realubot> itmannen: Varför skapar du inte en egen dist? Du som är så intresserad av distar?
<arand> Är väl mycket med multiarch i 12.04?
<arand> Samt Hub
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä sådant är jag för okunnig för att göra
<realubot> Multiarch?
<itmannen> Nu till nästa fundering. GeekBounce ska vad jag förstår spara loggar på det som skrivs även om irssi är nedkopplad. men hur man sen kommer åt dessa loggar är en gåta för mig.
<itmannen> I setup så finns det att det ska sparas. Men vart i fridens dagar sparas det
<phnom> itmannen: "The buffer will playback when you next connect, and you will be able to see everything said when you were offline."
<itmannen> phnom:  Vart har du läst det
<itmannen> Men då förstår jag varför man ska ange en "Buffer Size"
<itmannen> Undrar  om det är bite eller Kb man ska ange
<phnom> itmannen: Står på första sidan på geekbouncers hemsida.
<itmannen> Då tittar vi inte på samma sida. För här står det inget sådant
<itmannen> stallion.geekbouncer.co.uk:1337
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Här finns det http://geekbouncer.co.uk/
<phnom> Åh, vad jag älskar PHP.
<madbear> nu svartnade tungan din phnom
<phnom> Och min näsa vart en kilometer lång.
<madbear> hahahahaha
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska tordas prova om buffer finkar i GeekBounce. Men då lär det väl gå åt pipan med mina nick igen
<itmannen> *funkar
<itmannen> realubot:  Är du vaken ?
<itmannen> Nu är den en åktur irl igen som vanligt denna tid
<itmannen> Sköt er snyggt under min bortavaro.
<phnom> Skulle jag?
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du varit i kontakt med jo-erlend, ubuntu Norges TC?
<christoffer> HakanS, nej det har jag inte vad jag kan komma ihåg...har ju mailat ubuntu-nordic i vintras men inte mer än det
<christoffer> HakanS, hur så?
<HakanS> christoffer: Han är här i kanalen nu. Han vill ha ett samarbete.
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> trevligt
<christoffer> jo-erlend, är du online nu? Svenska? English?
<swecarp> hejsan itmannen
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  välkommen
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Tack tack
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  hur är det
<Krawlezt> Har spytt hela natten och hela morgonen så har sovit till och från tills 17.00 men börjar må bättre nu, själv?
<swecarp> lagom trött efter en dag på jobbet
<swecarp> hela efter middagen stod jag och lade in nya delar i plockhissen
<swecarp> brb måste till affären
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Låter som en vanlig dag för visa :)
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma igen. Det är ett elända att vara ute bland normala människor
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Äsch, kan vara roligt ibland :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Om man får välja sällskap själv så
<Krawlezt> Sant
<itmannen> kruxet är att jag inte gillar att tomprata. Och när jag pratar om mina intressen är det ingen som begriper något.
<Krawlezt> Känner igen mig. Det är inte ens värt att förklara för folk.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Amen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är alltid vaken. Frågan är om du är nykter?
<Krawlezt> Denna dag har vart hemsk..
<itmannen> Jag menar. vad ska en urbota datanörd prata med vanligt folk om ?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<realubot> Jag med dig skämta itman.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo men bara tillfälligt nykter :)
<realubot> Det är bra. Det är inte bra att underkonsumera alkohol.
<itmannen> :D Helt rätt
<realubot> Hehe.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men det är flera tmmar sen jag frågade om du var vaken
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fyller du år idag?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur visste du det?
<itmannen> realubot:  Tänkte fråga dig om hjälp med en enkel sak. men nu är det för sent
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag kommer ihåg att du sa något om att du fyller om om 4 dagar.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Grattis på födelsedagen!
<itmannen> Hm. Bra minne :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför har det varit så hemskt då?
<Krawlezt> Jag är magsjuk, har spytt sedan halv 4a inatt tills 16.30..
<realubot> Usch då.
<itmannen> Det är lugnt det går över
<Krawlezt> Mjo börjar redan må bättre dock är det en dålig dag att bli det.
<itmannen> Under WW2 hade dom varit glada över att bara haft lite magsjuk :)
<Krawlezt> Hehe, sant :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag bara jäklas med dig :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Grattis från nöjesmetropolen Vilhelmina
<Krawlezt> Tack tack
<itmannen> Jaha. Nu somnade real om igen
<Krawlezt> Förstår han, sova är det bästa som finns.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nä det tar för mycket datortid
<Krawlezt> Nja :)
<itmannen> Jo
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jobbar du i datorn när du sover ?
<Krawlezt> Jag pillar inte med datorn så mycket :) 10-12h/dag
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  grattis
<Krawlezt> Tack
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Inte mer. vaför har du en dator egentligen
<Krawlezt> Jag sover
<Krawlezt> Sover, äter och sitter vid datorn.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Äter jag jag också. När jag blir serverad :) Vilket jag alltid blir
<itmannen> Utom klockan 03:00 på natten
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Det är då man behöver det som mest..
<Krawlezt> Mat, en mini kyl, en bra dator, bra internet och en skön säng.
<Krawlezt> Sen är livet perfekt
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Instämmer. men då måste jag försöka fixa något själv. men min hustru brukar ha gjort iordning något att värma
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Bra intenet ? Du menar kanske bra anslutning ?
<Krawlezt> 100/100 fiber menar jag
<itmannen> Ok. Så det är vad du har nu
<Krawlezt> Mobilt bredband genom router..
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Din stackare
<Krawlezt> Mhm, fungerar bara till användning utav Linux..
<itmannen> Krawlezt: Antar det kan vara lite tungt att ladda hem distar
<Krawlezt> Mhm, ligger i 200kb/s när jag har tur.
<Krawlezt> 30min att tanka Ubuntu..
<itmannen> Då skulle jag få ett psykbryt. men huvudsaken att du får hem det
<swecarp> itmannen,  kommer du ihåg dom hedliga gamla modemen med 52k hastighet vilket lyft
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja herre min skapare. Eller ännu värre det första jag använde. 7200 baud
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hur går det med dina projekt ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  mitt huvudprojekt går frammåt har printat ut hela listan och sitter på lunchenoch översätter
<swecarp> 47 a4 sidor att gå igenom
<itmannen> swecarp:  :) Snacka om ambitös
<swecarp> vadå har 45 min lunch äter gör man på 8 min vad skall man göra dom andra 37 min
<swecarp> är man nörd så är man
<Krawlezt> Ta det lugnt, 45minuter är gott om tid.
<itmannen> :D Så rätt så. men det låter som du kastar i dig maten för att kunna göra ditt eget . Inte bra egentliegn
<Krawlezt> Äter gör man på 20min, sen dom andra 25minuterna så gör man ingenting.
<phnom> swecarp: Det är ju rätt skönt att kunna koppla av en liten stund också.
<Krawlezt> Jag kopplar av hela tiden
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men du gör så klart vad du vill på din lunchrast :)
<phnom> Jo, men att kunna ignorera jobbet i 37 minuter är rätt trevligt ibland :P
<swecarp> har svärt men lång paus tidigare hadde jag 30min och viste att jag hadde massa att göra när jag kom tillbaka så många gånger så åt jag och sedan tillbaka till jobbet innan rasten var över
<itmannen> Ni är väl medvetan om att vi endast får samtala om ubuntu här enligt överheten
<phnom> Oh FFS, släpp det där nu.
<itmannen> Vad betyder FFS ?
<Krawlezt> For Fuck Sake
<Krawlezt> Något sånt, stavfel kan förekomma.
<itmannen> Mysko uttryck
<Krawlezt> = Förihelvette på svenska.
<madbear> nej
<madbear> för grövelen
<madbear> eller
<madbear> bövelen
<madbear> :D
<Krawlezt> :D
<swecarp> vadå vi diskuterar fri program vara och jag förklarade hur mitt översättnings arbete går sedan att ni tycker att jag äter för fort so watt
<madbear> man får snacka skit här inne om ens nick börjar med mad och slutar med bear
<madbear> annars ska man bara snacka om ubuntu
<phnom> swecarp: Joule per sekund!
<swecarp> ok dax för lite mat och sedan slappa framför tvn
<itmannen> Ok. Så varför ska jag för bövelen inte följa det rgeleverk som överheten har satt. Och gapar och skäller om man inte följer
<madbear> hihi itmannen du snackar ju om predikstolen varje söndag ju
<madbear> det e väl inte ontopic iaf
<madbear> lol!
<madCasperNbear> najs, känner hur kraften strömmar in i mig
<madbear> man gör ju det
<phnom> madCasperNbear: månkraften?
<itmannen> madbear:  Nej helt fel. Jag talat om vart jag är.
<phnom> Har den förvandlat dig?
<madCasperNbear> björnstyrka
<madbear> madCasperNbear och itmannen , alla problem med att installera spelet är nu borta
<itmannen> madbear:  Men ok. det är offtopic att tala om vart jag befinner mig. Ska sluta tvärt
<madbear> jag packar nu med alla deps i ett paket
<madbear> så man får 1 fil att klicka på! :D
<madCasperNbear> bloat
<phnom> itmannen: Det är offtopic att tala om att saker är offtopic också, tycker du ska sluta med det med. M)
<phnom> s/M/;/
<madbear> madCasperNbear: enda sättet när man kör python
<madbear> ni kör ju olika versioner allihopa
<madCasperNbear> nej
<madbear> jag släpper inte koden den här gånger :P
<madCasperNbear> skriv bara vilken version som ska användas
<itmannen> phnom:  Knappast troligt. För det hör till kanalen
<madCasperNbear> !# /usr/bin/env python2
<ubot2`> madCasperNbear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madbear> madCasperNbear: ja men det är fler deps
<madCasperNbear> eller något
<phnom> itmannen: Men det är ju inte ubuntu?
<itmannen> phnom:  Nä men regler i kanalen
<madbear> CasperN: nu behöver man inte tanka en enda dep, och vem har inte linan att dra hem 5-10 mb extra
<itmannen> Vilket är helt i sin ordning att skriva om
<CasperN> ändå bloat :)
<madbear> jepps men det får vara så när man ska ut till stora massan :P
<phnom> madbear: När kommer det till Android?
<madbear> phnom: aldrig
<phnom> :(
<madbear> android har väl bara opengl ES
<itmannen> Är Andriod Ubuntu :)
<madbear> vad säg du itmannen
<itmannen> Även om jag har ubuntu i en av mina surfplattor. Ganska fränt
<madbear> klarar man sig inte med bara en surfplatta?
<itmannen> madbear:  Ja det gör man säkert
<phnom> Inte itmannen, han dual wieldar
<madbear> hahahahaha
<itmannen> Vad dual jag för något ?
<madbear> phnom: standup? funderat på det du har?
<madbear> du kör med en i varje hand, så att säga
<itmannen> i i varje hand ?? vaddå då i ?
<itmannen> Skriv så man fatar
<itmannen> *fattar
<itmannen> Aha. Läste fel. ursäkta
<itmannen> En i varje hand. Nä det har jag inte simultanförmåga till
<haffe> itmannen: Finns det någon metod att avgöra om ett godtyckligt program kommer avslutas utan att köra programmet?
<itmannen> haffe:  Inte en aning. Du pratar med fel person
<Krawlezt> Hemgjort nyponsoppa <3
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Hej. Hur är det?
<bittin> ne men får uppdatera denna pecen då jag kommit hem från Revision och köra Linux så länge, känns inte så jättehemskt
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Jodå, det blir bättre :) Har gjort 2liter hemgjord nyponsoppa så livet är bättre! :)
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Bra.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Influensa?
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Jag vet faktiskt inte, sist så hade jag influense sen efter det så blev jag förkyld och nu blev jag magsjuk.
<Krawlezt> Detta är bara under Mars månad.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hm, vi måste skära ner på kostnaderna på datorn..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jaha. Det blir nog inte så enkelt.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Hoppas du kryar på dig. Inget Kubuntu-jobbande då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är din budget nu då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Godmorgon
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har 3000kr just nu, detta är inte lovande.
<realubot> itmannen: God jul. Önskar jag dig så här lite i efterskott.
<Krawlezt> Kommer troligen få 1000kr till d.v.s 4000kr-
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja det är nyyt år. Så det är i förskott
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Börjar må bättre :) Ska nog köpa dator inom kort så då blir det Kubuntu! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju en enorm skillnad mellan 3000 kr och 6000 kr. :S
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kanske ska satsa på att spara några månader?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, funderar på hur jag ska göra.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Vad har du för klav på datorn?
<Krawlezt> 4000kr kommer jag ha tills helgen. Känns som att det blir laptopen jag funderade på realubot.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 3 000 kr räcker bara till det enklaste datorbygget.
<HakanS> *krav
<Krawlezt> 4000kr realubot*
<itmannen> realubot:  Men tack ändå. jag ska tillverka ett virus som kommande julklapp till dig
<realubot> Jag byggde en dator åt en kompis för 2000 kr. Då använde vi ett beg. chassi och beg. nätagg och väldigt billig CPU och moderkort.
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Ingenting egentligen, vi har valt delar men vet inte hur lång tid det kommer ta för att få ihop dom pengarna.
<realubot> itmannen: Det gör du rätt i. Glöm inte att testa det på din dator först.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Laptop eller stationär?
<realubot> Krawlezt: En laptop är knappast prisvärd i.o.f.s.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer du ihåg laptopen jag visade först?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä jag testar det på någon av datorerna som jag brukar fixa åt folk :)
<realubot> Lite dator för pengarna jämfört med en stationär och framförallt dåliga möjligheter att uppgradera.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nope.
<Krawlezt> realubot, http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099
<realubot> itmannen: Det tycker jag att du ska göra. Och så får du en till slant när du fixar felet som viruset skapar.
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Vi valde delar till Stationär men det verkar bli laptop.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Hur går det med ditt Kubuntu-utvecklande?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade sparat till 6 000 kr och köpt grejerna vi letat upp.
<itmannen> realubot:  Om ska vara om sig och kring sig om man ska få något i sig och på sig
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Måste ha dator först :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Frågan är om jag orkar det, det kanske går att skära ner på kostnaderna.
<realubot> En AMD E-450 1.6 GHz är ju inte jämförbar med en i5 2500K.
<realubot> Och 2 GB 1333 MHz / PC3-10600 är ju inte jämförtbart med 8GB 1600 MHz.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi byter chassi, moderkort och tar bort ljudkortet.
<realubot> En 320 GB hdd 6400 rpm mot en 120 GB ssd.
<realubot> *5400 rpm
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vi har inget ljudkort att ta bort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi byter chassi, moderkort, nätagg, hårddisk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inbyggt i moderkortet.
<realubot> Det sista du ska byta är moderkort och CPU.
<realubot> Det är ju basen för hela bygget.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Moderkortet är extremt dyrt?
<realubot> Köp skitchassi, kasst nätagg whatsoever men inte kasst mobo/CPU.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Okej, kan du fixa delarna? 4500kr är MAX.
<realubot> HakanS: Går det för sig att man tar en kopp kaffe idag igen?
<realubot> itmannen: Tror du HakanS godkänner kaffe två dagar i rad?
<Hoxx> äh jag läste nånstans idag nån grej om typ top ten program för ubuntu men nu hittar jag inte sidan/artikeln mera
<Hoxx> där va ett program typ playonlinux, men kommer inte på vad det heter
<realubot> Krawlezt: Extremt och extremt... Det går kanke att få ett för 800-900 kr men så mycket tjänar du inte. Och det är knappast värt pengarna du tjänar på att byt aner dig på moderkortet.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är OK. Men samma förhållningsregler gäller idag. :)
<realubot> Hoxx: http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<realubot> Hoxx: Den kanske?
<realubot> Hoxx: Ok, tackar.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok, tackar.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du länken till inet-varukorgen?
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<Krawlezt> realubot: Bara moderkotet och CPU'n är 3000kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm, men är max. budget 3000 kr då?
<realubot> Eller 4 000 kr
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> 4500kr.
<realubot> Ok. För jag tycker vi ska sänka kostnaderna för allt utom moderkort och CPU först och främst.
<Hoxx> realubot: nej de va inte den, tyvärr...tänkte jag skulle testa dendär emulatorn, men de va inte playonlinux, det var nån annan...argh total blackout
<Krawlezt> Försök med det, CPU'n vill jag ha kvar men är osäker på moderkortet.
<Hoxx> Crossover! jee!
<Hoxx> äh kostar den...
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Ska du överklocka?
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Tror inte så.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Ta ett H67-kort då.
<Krawlezt> Vad är det?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja det är tivelaktigt. Då kan det anses som en osund företeelse
<HakanS> Krawlezt:T.ex.  http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902015/asrock-h67de3-rev-b3
<bittin> själv behöver jag skjuta upp mitt köpande av ett dåligt oprativsystem till slutet av April
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Det ser bra ut, realubot: Vad tänker du?
<itmannen> bittin:  Så du anser att Ubuntu är ett dåligt OS
<bittin> tyvärr har alla spelutvecklare fått för sig att utveckla sin datorspel till det dåliga OSet
<bittin> itmannen: nej men Windows
<itmannen> bittin:  Ok. men detta är en ubuntu-kanal
<bittin> ja och jag kör Ubuntu
<bittin> förutom som bootloader för PC spel
<Dynamit> itmannen är det du som har itmannen.se?
<bittin> och kommer inte kunna köra Windows förrens slutet av April för jag hellre vill till Tyskland
<itmannen> Dynamit: Du får 1 gissning
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> DÃ¥ har du en ny kommentar i kontakta :P ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595538/bonzo
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ok. Det vara väller in kommentarer så det har jag kanske missat
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nu börjar vi närma oss 4500 kr i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> realubot: bonzo?
<Dynamit> Det är om BankID i Ubuntu 11.10 X64
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ok. jag ska kolla
<madbear> mikrat kaffe va gött
<madbear> eller vad säger du, itmannen ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det där är bra, vi kör på det!
<bittin> först får jag åka på dataparty i Tyskland i början av månaden och i slutet av månaden har jag en BF3 kapabel dator
<bittin> tror April blir riktigt bra
<itmannen> Dynamit:  När skrev du den ? För det finns nämligen inga kommentarer
<Dynamit> http://itmannen.se/?page_id=2
<Dynamit> titta där
<Dynamit> ;)
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Jo jag tittar nu
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304220/500gb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<Krawlezt> Är inte den bättre än den HDD'n vi har nu?
<Krawlezt> 500GB fast den har 7200rpm istället för 5400rpm.
<Dynamit> vist är det default som standard profil på terminalen oavsätt vilket språk man har installerat i Ubuntu? måste ju skriva lite små ändringar så ett terminal fönster öppnar sig ju
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Default är stanard
<Dynamit> Jag har ändrat till Standard nämligen som namn
<itmannen> *standard
<HakanS> itmannen och realubot: Ni ska kanske ta er diskussion privat?
<Dynamit> och har en som heter abgx360 ;)
<itmannen> HakanS:  Vilkem diskussin då ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595555/richie
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo. Jag trodde det var 5 års garanti på Western men det var bara 3 år på deras 500 GB.
<HakanS> itmannen: Felskrivet av mig. Ursäkta
<Dynamit> Itmannen laddar snart upp det uppdaterade skriptet ;)
<HakanS> Krawlezt och realubot: Ni ska kanske ta er diskussion privat?
<realubot> HakanS: Varför rekommenderar du just det moderkortet?
<x_link> Fortfarande inte klara med datorn?
<itmannen> " och diskuttioner om datoere i allmänhet" så står det i headern. Men det kanske inte gäller för relubot
<HakanS> realubot: Det var bara ett exempel på ett kort med H67-chipset. Ska man inte överklocka så är det onödigt att köpa ett kort med Z68-chipset.
<realubot> x_link: Krawlezt har sänkt budgeten från 6000 kr till 4-4500 kr.
<x_link> Okej.
<realubot> HakanS: Det skiljer ju bara 70 kr?
<Krawlezt> Det där ser väl bra ut realubot, nu slipper jag köpa datorn i mitten utav sommaren :)
<Dynamit>  brb måste logga ut och in det har hänt något med burken
<itmannen> realubot:  Nu vet du. Just DU får inte skriva om det man får skriva om. Så skärp dig nu.
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Kan du göra en ny kommentar ?
<Dynamit> Vist skulle jag kunna det. råkade du radera min?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Frågan är om det inte är värt att vänta till mitten av sommaren?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Jag börjar misstänka det
<Krawlezt> realubot: Verkligen inte. Tycker det inte är så stor skillnad på delarna just nu. Hellre köper jag detta nu och uppgraderar lite i taget.
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Det brukara mest vara om viagra och sådant där
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så har jag inte kompromissat mycket med moderkortet och ö.h.t. inte med CPU. Så det som har fått stryka på foten är hårddisken, nätagget och chassit. Saker som är rel. enkla att uppgradera i framtiden när du får mer cash.
<madbear> grafiken då realubot
<Dynamit> gör som jag har gjort då itmannen
<Krawlezt> madbear: Finns i i5an. Intel Graphic 3000.
<Dynamit> blockera ordet viagra etc. som är i spam
<madbear> duger den till HoN?
<realubot> madbear: Det har vi inte råd med. Har för köra med Intel Graphics så länge.
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Bra tips
<Dynamit> Jag brukar köra trigger
<Krawlezt> madbear: Flertal personer lirar HoN med det grafikkortet, dock inte på Linux.
<realubot> madbear: Intel Graphics ska duga till HoN. Vissa säger man får köra på lägsta grafikeffekter andra säger det fungerar med normala grafikeffekter i HoN.
<Krawlezt> Det blir det intressanta.
<Dynamit> *viagra* *sex* och några andra
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Så långt har jag inte tänkt
<realubot> Dock tveksamt om Intel Grpahics räcker till HoN.
<Dynamit> *slut*
<madbear> nejdå det räcker nog till HoN om man stänger av lite
<Dynamit> *slut* eftersom det är slyna på Engelska
<itmannen> :D
<madbear> jag har bättre prestanda med nvidia i linux än win i HoN
 * phnom tycker kanalen borde skaffa en bot som kallas slyna.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag får inte skriva om det man får skriva om. :D
<Krawlezt> madbear: Jag hade bättre Grafik på HoN i Linux än i Windows, dock hade jag ATI då.
<HakanS> Den inbyggda grafiken i I5:an duger aldeles utmärkt till de program jag använder.
<madbear> men intel är
<madbear> hur är intel grafik i linux?
<itmannen> realubot:  Din stackare
<itmannen> Inbyggd grafik är skräp
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Det får duga för tillfället.
<itmannen> Man vill ju ha lite GPU
<realubot> madbear: Intel Graphics HD 3000 ska fungera bättre i Win än i Linux.
<HakanS> I5:ans inbyggda grafik fungerar ypperligt.
<realubot> madbear: Hur ska man köpa ett bra grafikkort om hela datorbygget får kosta max 4-4500 kr?
<CasperN> har budgeten minskat från 6,5 till 4,5k nu?
<realubot> madbear: Jag tycker det är bättre att lägga krutet på CPU/moderkort och uppgradera undan för undan när han får pengar. Köpa ssd-disk, kanske bättre nätagg, grafikkort e.t.c.
<madbear> realubot: man slutar ha onödigt mycket i ram
<realubot> CasperN: Ja.
<CasperN> lol
<madbear> vem behöver 8gb med linux
<Dynamit> Itmannen LOL 2 av mina kommentarer
<realubot> CasperN: Det är inte helt omkomplicerat.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Mhm, fick inte så mycket pengar jag trodde. Sen orkar jag inte vänta tills mitt i sommaren för att köpa datorn.
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Men RAM är billigt.
<Dynamit> Itmannen: fast den nya var bättre formulerad
<realubot> madbear: Jag ska se om jag hittar billigare då...
<realubot> Så kan man kapa någron hundring där också.
<madbear> realubot: japp men säg att du har 4gb i ram och sen ett graffe för 600 borde räcka
<bittin> ska också köpa datordelar senare
<itmannen> Man kan aldrig få för mycket RAM. Oaktat vilket OS man kör
<CasperN> Krawlezt: har du inget du kan sälja då?
<madbear> för HoN
<bittin> till min Dualcåre jag fick
<CasperN> så du får in lite
<madbear> jag körde HoN på ati mobility 1600
<madbear> likvärdigt idag borde inte kosta över 1000kr
<bittin> har bara lirat Portal 2 på mitt graffe jag har i denna burken
<Dynamit> fast missade det där med anv. skriptet som grund men det kan väl du lägga till i kommentaren?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ok. Ska kola nu
<Dynamit> itmannen fast missade det där med anv. skriptet som grund men det kan väl du lägga till i kommentaren?
<bittin> ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<bittin> men ska köpa bättre
<bittin> detta: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/134304-asus_radeon_hd6670_1gb-pci-e
<HakanS> madbear: Frågan är om inte den inbyggda grafiken i I5 är bättre än ett grafikkort för 600:-
<CasperN> http://www.webhallen.com/hushall/133462-karcher_fonsterskrapa_wv_70_plus
<CasperN> fett
<madbear> HakanS: det tror jag
<madbear> att det inte är
<madbear> borde väl gå att få fram lite siffror
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595579/rockettorussia
<realubot> Så då. Jag kapade 200 kr på RAM-minnet också. gick från 8GB till 4GB.
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Jag måste ha något fel i denna WP. För det syns inget. Måste kolla upp detta. Ursäkta
<Dynamit> gör inget ;)
<bittin> jag har 3GB ram
<bittin> tänker uppdatera till 4GB senare
<realubot> Hm, 1,65V RAM eller 1,5V RAM?
<Dynamit> LOL finns ett problem jag ahr gjort nytt E-Leg men signeringen ifrån banken kom inte med :(
<Dynamit> Hatar att man måste ha Win burk
<itmannen> Dynamit: Varför måste du ha det. Pga e-leg ?
 * CasperN har 256mb, och tycker det är lagom, det mesta flyter på najs, klockar cpun till 750mhz när jag ska köra något krävande
<realubot> madbear: HakanS Jag har sagt till Krawlezt att jag har dålig koll på grafikkort. Jag vågar inte rekommendera något. Jag tycker han ska avvakta med att köpa grafikkort till han har testat Intel Graphics och till han vet vad han behöver och vilket som fungerar bra i Linux.
<Dynamit> för att få den signerade E-leg filen
<realubot> CasperN: Varför använder du en så gammal dator?
<Dynamit> Fader jag har syndat jag sa Win förlåt
<CasperN> ska bli skönt att nedgradera till en RPi
<itmannen> :D
<CasperN> gammal? den är ny
<CasperN> min pandora :)
<CasperN> den kör ju ett helt xfce desktop utan några problem iaf
<itmannen> Ny dator med 256 Mb ram. Tillåt mig småle
<CasperN> småle du bara, jag skrattar åt nötter som köper ram utan att veta vad de ska användas till
<bittin> har nog 512mb ram som minst i nåt modernt jag äger
<Dynamit> Tror ni posten hinner skicka  ifrån Sävedale's sorterings terminal till Mellansel tills imorgon vet att posten här brukar få sin post ifrån Bredbyn vid 9 tiden
<itmannen> CasperN:  Ok Så du anser atta jag är ett nöt som har bra med RAM
<CasperN> hur lyckas du hela tiden vrida på mina meningar?
<johanbr> Dynamit, jag gissar på att inte så många vet var Mellansel ligger :)
<HakanS> realubot: Jag kör med den inbyggda.
<itmannen> CasperN:  Jag läser vad du skriver
<itmannen> Dynamit:  I Mellansel har jag varit en hel del
<CasperN> aja, känner du att du hör till den kategorin så kul för dig, då ska jag skratta lite för mig själv
<Dynamit> Mitt ute i ingenstans ligger Mellansel
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> Vad har du gjort här då itmannen
<itmannen> CasperN:  Det var en fråga till dig. Inte vad jag anser mitt tillhöra
<realubot> HakanS: Det kan vara ganska bra att ha ett mobo som har stöd för klockning eftersom processorn är upplåst och överklockbar.
<CasperN> jag ansåg inte det nej, det skrev jag inte, jag vet väl inte vad ditt syfte med dina datorer är
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Besökt. Då jag bott i Ö-vik i 7 år
<realubot> CasperN: Men skärmen? Det är jobbigt med liten skärm.
<Dynamit> Hm du råkar inte känna Ernest?
<CasperN> realubot: det är skitjobbigt att bära på en stor skärm iaf
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aha, vad fint allt blev.
<CasperN> så nja, jobbigt tycker jag inte tt det är
<Krawlezt> realubot: Frågan är om jag klarar mig på 4GB?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Nja. Inte så här på rak arm.
<realubot> Jag undrar om man bör välja 1,65V RAM istället för 1,5V RAM. För/nackdelar?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nä det är för lite. Fläska i rejält
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du något val med din budget?
<Krawlezt> realubot: 200kr för 4GB ram känns löljligt :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har 4GB DDR2 RAM och jag klarar mig fint.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är bara när jag kör vbox som det blir lite snålt med RAM-minnet.
<itmannen> Vbox äter rejält med minne tyvärr
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, visst känns det löjligt. Det var därför jag inte vill dra ner på ramet.
<realubot> itmannen: DEt äter ju det minne du tilldelar det?
<realubot> guesten?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi kör på: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595555/richie
<itmannen> realubot:  Du förstår nog vad jag menar
<Dynamit> Jag har 7GiB i ena burken i den andra 4GiB den tredje 3GiB och i min server 1GiB
<Krawlezt> 300kr hit och dit
<itmannen> realubot:  Och mer än 50 % kan du inte tilldela
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595652/tootoughtodie
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag bytte tillbaka RAM:et då.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du använder CasperN budget så slipper du kanske frakten?
<realubot> CasperN: Var det inte du som hade en fri-frakt-länk på Inet?
<Dynamit> Jag hoppas posten hinner hit tills imorgon
<itmannen> Jag försökte köra Kubuntu i Vbox. men det gick inte alls något bra
<CasperN> googla på fri frakt inet så skall du finna
<Dynamit> Vill ha min telefon NUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5315216/ocz-ssd-octane-64gb-3gbit-s
<CasperN> byt till den realubot
<realubot> itmannen: Mjo.
<Krawlezt> Satt och funderade på SSD
<CasperN> så sparar ni in lite
<itmannen> realubot:  Vadå mjo. Så är det krassa verkligheten
<Krawlezt> realubot: Verkar det vara bättre med SSD'n?
<realubot> CasperN: Varför inte: https://www.inet.se/produkt/5315105/ocz-ssd-agility-3-60gb
<itmannen> Undrar när jag ska tordas starta om irssi ?
<realubot> Det vågar du aldrig.
<phnom> Dynamit: Vad är det för lur?
<itmannen> Eller ska dent måsta gå tills det blir ett strömavbrott
<itmannen> telefonlur
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Varför skulle du inte våga starta om irssi?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag är benägen att hålla med dig
<realubot> 500GB hdd eller 60GB ssd eller OCZ Agility 3?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag är rädd om dom inställningar jag äntligen fått iording
<realubot> *500GB 7200 rpm hdd eller 60GB OCZ Agiglity 3?
<realubot> menar jag.
<realubot> HakanS: Nu är jo-erlend här.
<Dynamit> phnom det är fel egentligen att kalla den telefon ens en smartphone
<Dynamit> N900
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N900
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror jag klarar mig på SSD'n. Jag har en extern hårddisk kom jag på där jag kan ha filmer och sådant.
<Dynamit> Utvecklar och Programmerare telefon så det bara skriker om det
<phnom> Dynamit: Jaha, trodde inte den såldes längre ^^
<phnom> ← Skaffade en Nexus igår
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595691/gabbagabbahey
<Dynamit> Jo beg. och ny men bara i en affär som ny
<Dynamit> Den jag köpte är beg. men fn det är ju en riktig porr tele. ju. Man kan nästan få en orgasm ju
<realubot> I värsta fall får du köpa ett nytt nätagg när du köper ett nytt grafikkort.
<realubot> Eftersom nätagget bara är på 400W.
<Dynamit> phnom: håller du med mig om kommentaren om N900'an?
<realubot> Krawlezt: 4 626 kr exkl. frakt. GÃ¥r det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja det går, dock funderar jag på varför du valde den SSD'n?
<phnom> Dynamit: Att den är porrig? Jovars, men nu finns det ju aningen häftigare grejer ute
<phnom> Dynamit: Hade faktiskt förbeställt N900 när den kom, men efter att den vart delayed så köpte jag annat.
<Dynamit> Som man får göra exakt vad man vill utan att tillverkaren hotar att stämma än?
<phnom> Det får du ju göra med i princip vad som helst, för privat bruk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Istället för CasperNs ssd?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mhm
<Dynamit> Dessutom får man problem med OS så behöver man bara hojta så löser det sig nästan :), till skillnad ifrån blä iOS baserade OS där dem börjar gapa så fort man gör lilla minst nästan
<Krawlezt> Den var söttre och billigare
<realubot> Krawlezt: OCZ Agility 3 har fått bra rescensioner.
<Krawlezt> Okej
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det där klarar, blir bra för min budget.
<Dynamit> i Sverige ja men finns andra länder som fn tillverkarna är fn totalt stämnings galna
<Dynamit> Äpple börjar ju kackla och påstå att man är jätte sårbar för trojaner etc. om man Jailbrakar för att kunna installera osingerade program som man dessutom lika gärna själv kan ha programmerat men ändå så är man ett hot emot alla anv. bara för att den är Jailbreakad LOL
<realubot> Krawlezt: Agility 3 har gränssnittet SATA 6,0 Gbit/s medan CasperN ssd har gränssnittet SATA 3,0 Gbit/s.
<Krawlezt> Okej okej
<realubot> Krawlezt: Agility 3 läshastighet: 525 MB/sek, skrivhastighet: 475 MB/sek
<Krawlezt> Okej okej realubot: Jag har fixat skärm förövrigt!
<realubot> CasperNs ssd-disk har läshastighet: 180 MB/sek, skrivhastighet: 75 MB/sek
<CasperN> realubot: var enbart pga att det var det billigaste som fanns på inet
<realubot> CasperN: Ok, men det skiljer bara 74 kr mellan diskarna.
<realubot> 595 kr mot 669 kr.
<CasperN> verkar ju avgörande om man plockar 70 spänn på varje del
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har plockar bort flera hundra på chassi, PSU och hårddisk. Inget på CPU och kanske 200 kr på moderkortet.
<phnom> Dynamit: Dessutom är jag ju anställd som androidutvecklare, så en androidlur känns rätt vettigt ^^
<Dynamit> Är du galen människa :?
<Dynamit> dessutom så finns Android till N900
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Jag förmodar att du vet att Android faktiskt är en Linux
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> men gillar inte riktig själva hanteringen
<bittin> itmannen: allafall kärnan
<itmannen> Japp
<phnom> Still, 2 år gammal nokia lur mot googles dev-telefon
<Dynamit> och lyckas få tag på N950 så har du Nokia's Dev-telefon
<itmannen> Och det gör att det går ganska bar att installera Ubuntu i en Android
<phnom> Och N950 kör Android?
<itmannen> *bra
<Dynamit> N950 är dev-telefonen av N900
<Dynamit> så det går ju eftersom det går på N900
<realubot> Krawlezt: Här är varukorgen inkl. fri frakt-länken: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595717/braindrain
<Dynamit> The Nokia N950 is a developers' phone for Linux MeeGo software and Nokia N9 development. It is distributed by the manufacturer to developers and it very rare offered normally to the open market as a consumer device, usually by developers who decided to use Nokia N9 for development purposes.
<phnom> Dynamit: Jag tror du missade min poäng där, det är fortfarande inte googles devlur.
<Dynamit> Om det var poängen så ja
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det där förstår jag inte, det är samma kostnad fast en utan frakt?
<Dynamit> men men
<Dynamit> får nog ändå ge Android en chans men som 2'a OS
<bittin> Android är <3
<Dynamit> eftersom Ubuntu One inte finns till Maemo eller MeeGo
<Dynamit> Gillar fortfarande inte själva hanteringen riktigt, gillar Maemo hantering
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Men om du kör igång en egen OwnCloud så behöver du inte UbuntuOne
<Dynamit> Okej. men behöver ett smidigt sätt att låta schemat, noteringar etc. sync mellan datorerna och mobilen
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Finns knappast något smidgare än OwnCloud. Då får du ju det utrymme som du själv bestämmer
<Dynamit> Skolan anv. Ubuntu (11.04 på många maskiner några har 11.10) så Ubuntu One finns ju i dem och min bärbara kör ju Ubuntu (Unity) som desktop miljö
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Vad menar du det skulle spela för roll ?
<Dynamit> att dem har ju Ubuntu one så det sync så fort jag loggar in på någon dator
<Dynamit> http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=82759 så verkar som inte Maemo och owncloud kommer så bra överrens men ska leta lite vidare
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ok. Men det går liga bra i OwnCloud iof. men du ska använda det du tycker funkar bäst för di så klart
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, du slipper frakten för du utnyttjar Sweclockers fri-frakt-erbjudande.
<Krawlezt> Aha, vad bra.
<Dynamit> http://www.meegosweden.com/forum/Ordet-%C3%A4r-fritt/17215-ownCloud-20-%C3%A4r-sl%C3%A4ppt ok funkar med MeeGo i N9 men hur är det tro med N900 och Maemo fast jag kommer nog installera MeeGo men i sådant fall hur är det med stödet för N900 och MeeGo vet du det itmannen
<Dynamit> ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte samma slutsumma.
<Krawlezt> Nej, tjänar 69kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 4 626 kr stannar allt på inkl. frakt (fri frakt).
<itmannen> Själv så har jag en lokal OwnClode. Fördelen är att jag då inte har några begränsing på hur mycket jag får ha. Eller hur stora filerna får vara som jag laddar ned eller upp.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får samla burkar för att skrapa ihop dom sista 126 kr (4500+126 kr).
<Krawlezt> Hehe, nej det löser sig nog :) Mamma får väl lägga 126kr extra, hehe :)
<realubot> itmannen: Har du stor användning för ditt OwnCloud då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä. men det finns vid behov :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Säg till henne att realubot vill att hon lägger till 126 kr.
<Krawlezt> Det gör hon utan problem.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har funderat på något sådant men kom på att jag inte har anvädning för det.
<Krawlezt> Jag fick 1000kr idag, har 2000kr själv = 3000kr. Min syster ger mig 1000kr sen dom sista 500kr får mor lägga (A)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ett alt. är ju att gå ner 200 kr (från 8GB till 4GB RAM) och köpa ett bättre nätagg från början.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men du vet hur jag är kanske. Det som finns måste testas. Och det tar varken kraft eller plats på datorn att det ligger där i Apache
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skiter väl i nätagget. Vet knappt vad det gör.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det nätagget blir ju bara att kasta när du uppgraderar det 8vilket du kanske måste göra när du köper grafikkort).
<phnom> Krawlezt: Det aggregerar nätverk!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju strömförsörjningen till datorn.
<itmannen> Avföring i nätagg är inte bra för funktionen
<Dynamit> itmannen: http://www.meegosweden.com/forum/Ordet-%C3%A4r-fritt/17215-ownCloud-20-%C3%A4r-sl%C3%A4ppt ok funkar med MeeGo i N9 men hur är det tro med N900 och Maemo fast jag kommer nog installera MeeGo men i sådant fall hur är det med stödet för N900 och MeeGo vet du det?
<Krawlezt> LÃ¥ter oviktigt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om nätagget inte räcker till när du köper ett nytt grafikkort så kommer hela systemet bli instabilt. Datorn kommer starta om hux flux o.s.v.
<Dynamit> fråga undertecknad
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom har ett kasst nätagg nog kortare livslängd och låter mer från fläkten.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer nog ta en stund att köpa grafikkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm. I.o.f.s.
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ingen aning tyvärr. Själv så har jag en Galaxy S Plus
<phnom> Krawlezt: Inte då, det är nästan lika viktigt som modermodemet
<Dynamit> jag vet hur det är med försvagt nätagg men jag är inte där den datorn är så det gör inget den står och går utan problem så länge ingen startar mer program än det som går
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men om du ändå inte har användning för 8GB RAM så kanske ett bättre nätagg är värt pengarna?
<itmannen> +1
<itmannen> Ram är lätt atta köpa till senare
<Krawlezt> "Grattis på födelsedagen från Ubuntu.se" Naw..
<itmannen> *att
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Satas på ett bra näragg du
<realubot> itmannen: Exkt. Men om han köper ett kraftfullare nätagg så kommer pengarna han lägger på ett billigt nätagg nu gå förlorade...
<Dynamit> får nog bli android som 2'a OS går ju att göra dualboot så installerar man Ubuntu One så får man titta på OwnCloud när man har tillgång till datorer som kan aggera Cloud server ordentligt
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nätagg verkar sjukt onödigt faktiskt. 8GB RAM känns bättre.
<realubot> *Exakt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte sjukt onödigt. :)
<Dynamit> Krawlezt kom inte och gnäll när Nätagget inte orkar med
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Tänk så fel du tänker
<Krawlezt> Jaja, realubot gör så då.
<Krawlezt> 4GB RAM, vad är det här?
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> Vad ska du göra som drar så mycket RAM?
<Krawlezt> Vet inte
<realubot> Och du kan ju uppgradera till 4GB + 8GB för 500 kr när du har råd.
<itmannen> Ett nätagga som måste jobba för högtyck lägger snat av och låter mer
<realubot> SÃ¥ har du totalt 12GB.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Gör så då, 4GB ram och ett bättre nätagg.
<itmannen> +1 Bra
<realubot> Jag tror det är värt pengarna faktiskt.
<Krawlezt> Märker vi
<Dynamit> Jag har en burk med 7GiB ram eller om det är 8GiB nu när jag tänker efter och den anv. så mycket så typ 3-5 GiB är ledig beroende på hur mycket den hanterar i filöverföringar samtidigt som jag ser film
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Drar film så mycket ram
<Dynamit> Låt mig se här
<Dynamit> Ynhub*4 Ptokax*2 EasyVPN DCM++, Zk++ 0.720 (AMD 64)
<Dynamit> oj glömde Vmware som kör en virtuell dator som har Ubuntu Server nyaste LTS
<Dynamit> och den Ubuntu servern har 720MiB ram att tillgå om jag inte minns fel
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595749/adiosamigos
<Krawlezt> realubot: adiosamigos?
<realubot> Så. 4 539 kr. Det räcker på allvar att panta burkar för att ha råd.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ramones sista CD.
<Dynamit> Sedan så vill ju Xbmc ha sin lilla beskärda del när den hanterar filmer men den vill ha rätt mycket när den hanterar MKV men det är ju inte konstigt eftersom det är oftast 720P eller 1080P rippar
<Krawlezt> Självklart något med Ramones.
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%A1Adios_Amigos!
<Dynamit> okej ibland är mkv också 180I rippar
<realubot> Ubuntu använder inte mer än 1-2GB RAM vid vanlig användning, Firfox, Pidgin, Evolution, LibreOffice o.s.v.
<Dynamit> och lät det där som norm. anv.?
<Dynamit> och dessutom så är host OS Win XP Pro SP3 X64
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ingen Apache ?
<Dynamit> men Host OS drar inte så mycket ändå
<Dynamit> det är ju i Vmware datorn
<Krawlezt> Firefox, irssi(2st nätverk), ftp, ssh, Code::Blocks, Editor, Musik och film. Hur många GB ram beöhver jag då realubot? :)
<realubot> Jag har 2GB ledigt nu. Då kör jag Ubuntu 10.04, vbox (reserverat 1GB), Firefox (5-10 flikar), Evolution, Irssi, Pidgin.
<realubot> Och LibreOffice Writer.
<realubot> Så du kommer långt med 4GB.
<Krawlezt> Märker vi
<realubot> Och som sagt. Du uppgraderar ju enkelt med ytterligare 8GB för typ en femhundring.
<Dynamit> Du realubot kör 4*Ynhub med många anv. på dem, sedan 2*Ptokaxc
<Dynamit> 2*Ptokax
<realubot> What?
<Dynamit> Easy VPN
<Dynamit> etc.
<realubot> Vad är det?
<Dynamit> så ska du se att ditt ram är borta lätt
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad är det fär någonting?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har dessutom DDR3 RAM 800MHz.
<Dynamit> Ynhub och Ptokax är server program för Direct Connect protokollet
<realubot> Krawlezt: *DDR2
<realubot> menar jag.
<bittin> jag och polaren hade en YNHub back in the days :)
<Dynamit> men Ynhub suger i säkerheten i jämförelse med Ptokac
<bittin> polaren träffade tjejen han fortfarande är ihop med på den hubben :D
<bittin> typ 2003
<itmannen> Hm. här luktar det fildelning lång väg :)
<Dynamit> men Ptokax kräver mer ram minne då det är ju Lua skript
<Dynamit> Laglig sådan
<Dynamit> vad anv. gör är inte mitt fel jag har sagt ifrån mig ansvaret
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Det hävdar PB också :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är nog tveksamt om det håller i en rättegång.
<Dynamit> och hubbarna är privata så skulle ATPB komma till mig så stämmer jag dem för kontrakts brott
<Dynamit> HAHA
<bittin> privata dc++ hubbar det var teh days <3
<bittin> nu kör jag bara FTP, xdcc, torrents och usenet
<realubot> Jag tror inte dom bryr sig om privata hubbar/trackers för dom siktar nog in sig på öppna nätverk.
<bittin> fast har blivit för gammal för att orka pirata allt
<Dynamit> dem vet att dem får problem på dem privata
<itmannen> realubot:  Självklart är det så
<realubot> Dom som dömdes i BitTorrent-härvan sist erkände. Dom som inte erkände kom undan om jag har förstått saken rätt.
<Dynamit> Jupp
<Dynamit> det är ju så
<Dynamit> blå neka så mycket det går
<Dynamit> Neka så jäkligt så du tror dig själv
<realubot> Dock så skärps kontrollen av fildelningen undan för undan...
<itmannen> 'Jag har en HUb i god tro :D
<realubot> Byråkratins kvarnar maler långsamt.
<realubot> itmannen: Du har ju HUD i 12.04 också.
<Dynamit> och skulle dem försöka ta min dator så skulle en EMP rensa HDD. det ser jag till
<realubot> Inte bara HUB.
<itmannen> realubot:  HUD ?
<Dynamit> och sedan stämmer jag dem för att förstört allt arbete jag har gjort och förlorat jäkla massa arbetstimmar
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/hud/
<Dynamit> sedan tar vi sveda och verk också när vi är i farten
<realubot> Dynamit: Den stämningen åker nog rakt i papperskorgen. Det var ju företag som stämde polisen (?) när polisen beslagtog TPBs servrar.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. men vad har det med fildelning att göra ?
<realubot> Det var ju flera oskyldiga företag som åkte med i rassian.
<Dynamit> DÃ¥ blir det LO
<realubot> *razzian
<realubot> LO?
<itmannen> realubot:  ps----ZZ
<Dynamit> för att dem inte tar upp ärendet
<realubot> Landsorganisationen?
<realubot> itmannen: ?
<Dynamit> skrev fel menade
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo du skrev atta det inte fanns bara HUB. Utan även HUD
<Dynamit> JO
<realubot> Aha.
<Dynamit> och då jäklar blir det liv
<Dynamit> hus i helvete ska jag se till då
<Dynamit> vill dem ha peng. så kommer jag säga till domaren sätt mig i finkan eller låt mig gå fri
<Dynamit> för peng. kan dem glömma
<Dynamit> 4år max enligt Svensk lag hur mycket det än är så lite randig semester men vadå gratis tak över huvudet och gratis mat
<itmannen> Skadestånd slipper man inte ifrån. Dom hamnar hos fogden till slut. Och om man inte ör smart så blir det indrivning
<Dynamit> Du det går att skriva allting på andra
<Dynamit> så kan dem inte driva in sakerna längre
<itmannen> Dynamit:  jag vet
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Det var det jag skrev att vara smart
<Dynamit> och jag kan lätt se till att det som är mitt är min mamma's eller någon annan i familjen som inte bor i lägenheten
<Dynamit> så har dem inget att hämta på mig för det ända jag har är konsoller och datorer
<Dynamit> glömde cykeln så det går fort och lätt
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Nu är nog inte risken så stor att du hamnar i den sitsen
<Dynamit> Haha nej vi bor i Sverige och Peerblock går 24/7 på alla datorerna hemma i nätverket
<Krawlezt> realubot: Sitter och diskuterar med Windows pojkar som tycker det är onödigt för mig att köpa i5 :D
<itmannen> Dynamit:  ja en cyklel måste du ha så du tar dig ned tillArken och supa på helgerna :)
<Dynamit> köp en I7 Extreme då har du så du klarar dig
<Dynamit> bara för att jag bor mitt ute i ingenstans :P
<Dynamit> men du den är hemma i Brandbergen :P
<itmannen> :)
<Dynamit> Jag klarar av att gå ner till Sjönäset det märkte du väl förra läsåret
<Dynamit> Hur många helger var det jag inte drack
<Dynamit> tror nog det är mest lätträknat så
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köpr en Windows licens istället för dator. Den kostar väl ca 4 500 kr.
<realubot> *Köp
<Dynamit> sluta svär realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är en bra dator och den är framförallt uppgraderingsbar.
<itmannen> Hm. Licens. vad är det ?
<Dynamit> håller med
<realubot> Det finns mycket potential i det datorbygget.
<Dynamit> Windows 7loader räcker men naturligtvis i utbildnings syfte
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Var bor du då?
<Dynamit> Mellansel just nu
<itmannen> Skogen 2 :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Är du och Krawlezt kompisar? :S
<realubot> Mellansel?
<realubot> Vad är det för något?
<Dynamit> Mitt ute i ingenstans
<realubot> Ö-vik, typ.
<itmannen> Men ni har iaf Hägglunds Drives
<Dynamit> Jag kan inte påstå att jag vet vem Krawlezt är
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> har du hört vad som har hänt förra veckan för Hägglunds i Mellansel förra veckan då?
<realubot> Hur skulle vi ha hört det?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Nä inegn aning
<realubot> Vi läser inte Mellansel-Posten.
<Krawlezt> Hur kom jag med i allting nu..
<Dynamit> 3 arbetare har dött var av en är arbetsrelaterad garanterat men hur vet ingen än vad jag vet
<itmannen> Jisses
<realubot> Aj då. Jag läste något om det i nyheterna faktiskt.
<realubot> Det var 3 arbetsplatsolyckor med dödlig utgång på samma dag.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jasså. Du som inte visste något :D
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, ja. Nu ska du inte vara sådan.
<itmannen> Men grabbar. Nu får ni snart pisk på fingrarna
<Dynamit> vadårå
<Dynamit> för att jag säger Hägglunds?
<itmannen> Nä
<itmannen> Eller kanske
<itmannen> Inte från mig märk väl
<Dynamit> Du utan dem så skulle inte Sverige ha/haft en ända pansarvagn
<realubot> Jag loggade in 8:00 i morse. Det har knappt varit någon aktivitet här alls under hela dagen. Varför klagar folk på att jag postar IT-nyheter och snackar datorbygge? Är det bättre att det är helt tyst i kanalen?
<Dynamit> Nej då
<itmannen> realubot:  Du vet vad jag tycker
<realubot> itmannen och lasseemil höll låda men annars nästan helt tomt på aktivitet.
<Dynamit> dessutom så har jag ju pratat om Maemo och MeeGo
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fick tips om denna CPU: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5308692/amd-fx-4100-x4-3-6ghz
<Krawlezt> Den har bättre GPU samt bra CPU.
<realubot> Nu på kvällen har det varit aktivitet men inte mycket under dagen.
<itmannen> Enligt regelverket är det helt ok att parat IT och datorer i allmänhet
<itmannen> *prata
<itmannen> realubot:  Filk skyller på att dom har ett arbete
<itmannen> *folk
<itmannen> Vilket tangentbord jag har
<itmannen> men nu har jag suttit här så länge idag att mina ögon börjar bli fyrkantiga
<Dynamit> Den N900 jag har skaffat måste jag göra special tangentbords-uppsättning då åäö inte finns fysiskt på den
<itmannen> Va ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fick tips om denna också: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5308697/amd-a8-x4-3870k-3-0ghz-fm1
<itmannen> har du inte köpt grisen i säcken nu
<Dynamit> Itmannen http://nokia-n900.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/nokia-n900-qwerty-keyboard1.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<itmannen> realubot:  Föresten. vad då jag höll låda idag ?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Aha. En sådan. ganska fräna
<realubot> 6 703 poäng för Intel 2500K mot 4 033 för FX-4100 x4.
<Dynamit> Itmannen den bilden så ser den N900 qwerty tangentbord ut
<Dynamit> som jag ahr skaffat
<Dynamit> se ingen fysiskt åäö
<realubot> itmannen: Snackade då då.
<realubot> itmannen: Det var inte negativt menat.
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att jag måste trycka blueshift sedan där å är på Svenska tangentbordet om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> men ska göra om det så
<Dynamit> Så jag får trycka det när jag ska ha "special" tecken som sitter där
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det verkar som om i5 2500K sopar banan med AMD FX-4100 x4.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag bara försökte skämta
<Krawlezt> realubot: Köper jag llano så får jag bättre GPU också.
<realubot> itmannen: Det får man inte göra i den här kanalen och det borde du veta vid det här laget.
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<Dynamit> eller kanske inte just så men vet att det går att få åäö men får programera om hur jag ska få fram åäö för det lär vara jobbigt annars
<realubot> Krawlezt: llano?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag skäms. Ska ge mig själv 50 piskrapp innan sovdags
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5308692/amd-fx-4100-x4-3-6ghz och http://www.inet.se/produkt/5308697/amd-a8-x4-3870k-3-0ghz-fm1
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Du ger inte upp i första taget :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur fungerar den integrerade grafiken med Linux då?
<realubot> Det är ju inte Intels grejer vi snackar om nu.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jaha nu skrämde du bort han med dina frågor
<itmannen> Nu är det snart läggdags
<itmannen> Nääää :)
<realubot> Och nu skrämmer jag bort dig också...
<phnom> BU!
<bittin> realubot: men inte mig
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag med dig skämta aprillo
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska försöka programmera en IR bruteforce program när jag har fått telefonen så kan man visa för folk så här svårt är det att stjäla din bil
<realubot> itmannen: Aha.
<bittin> Dynamit: några polare till mig brukar ha tv avstängare :D
<Dynamit> Det är ju roligt men inte lika skrämmande för folk
<bittin> rätt roligt att leka med på Centraler
<itmannen> realubot:  jag som brukar släcka lyset här efter sista kunden
<bittin> oj tidtabellerna stängde av sig
<itmannen> TV-avstängare har jag också. På fjärrkontrollen. Smidigt
<Dynamit> är ju roligare när man kan ta mobil, en skruvmejsel på moderna bilar och ändå kan starta bilen
<itmannen> Dynamit:  vad är det för roligt att bryta sig in i bilar ?
<Dynamit> det är en annan sak men jag menade skrämma ägarna när man känner dem
<itmannen> Men en skruvmejsel ?
<itmannen> *med
<Dynamit> Det ska inte gå att starta en bil i dagens läge som är typ 00 med skruvmejsel
<Dynamit> eller rättare sagt helt omöjligt
<Dynamit> men har man rätt IR-kod så går det utan problem att starta bilen med skruvmejsel
<bittin> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76469_1725631181068_1247053089_31931363_2178566_n.jpg Y/N?
<itmannen> Dynamit:  men du skulle använda en mobil och en skruvmejsel skrev du
<Dynamit> Ja mobilen för att bruteforce IR-koden
<Dynamit> liggandes i fickan "slumpar" fram koden
<itmannen> Och skruvmejseln ?
<Dynamit> skruvmejseln för att vrida om tändningen
<itmannen> Detta utan skador på tändingslåset ?
<Dynamit> hahaha detaljer
<itmannen> Men viktiga sådana
<Dynamit> utan skador på tändingslåset måste jag ju bända loss tändningen och byta den eller "brygga" elkablarna och ja jag vet att det är viktigt att det är rätt kablar emot varandra
<itmannen> Undrar om vi skulle ta och lämna plats för dom som har Linux/Ubuntu frågor ett tag
<Dynamit> Det är ju ändå Linux/Unix frågor ändå
<itmannen> Hm
<Dynamit> då telen. är baserad på Linux och ska slumpa fram IR-koden
<itmannen> :)
<Dynamit> så där klarar vi det ändå itmannen ;P
<itmannen> Nja
<itmannen> jag sk då iaf göra ett smärre uppehåll
<Dynamit> Vad det är ju ändå på sätt och vis inom Linux/Unix då programmet anv. sig utav någon av nämnda som kernel bas . men klart vi kan göra det ändå ;)
<Hoxx> har svårt att hitta fortf, var kan jag lägga in ett nytt ikonpaket?
<Dynamit> tyvärr så vet inte jag det Hoxx
<Hoxx> ok :)
<Hoxx> förr var de enkelt, man bara drag dropade
<Dynamit> http://my-maemo.com/software/applications.php?fldAuto=2059&faq=32 eftersom det är möjligt utan problem med tv så går det ju modifera det så det funkar emot dem frekvenser och koder som larmdoser(bil larm etc.) har
<realubot> Hoxx: Gör du inte likadant om du använder programmet Appearance (Utseende)
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Superkey + A, sök efter Appearance.
<Dynamit> eller så trycker man bara superkey
<realubot> Jo.
<Hoxx> då kommer jag in i system settings jo
<Hoxx> men sen? :)
<realubot> Hoxx: Du ska komma in i Appearance Preferences.
<realubot> Där ska du ha något som kallas Customize och där Icons.
<Hoxx> appearance ger möjligheten att byta wallpaper sen kommer man åt "all settings" men där finns inget om ikoner
<realubot> Ok, då har dom ändrat det mellan 11.10 och 12.04.
<realubot> *11.04 och 11.10.
<realubot> Hoxx: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/how-to-change-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-icon.html
<realubot> Hoxx: Lägg katalogen med ikonerna i /usr/share/icons
<realubot> Använd: gksudo nautilus
<Hoxx> realubot: tnx!
<realubot> För att komma åt /usr/share/icons
<realubot> Hoxx: Mer info: http://iloveubuntu.net/how-change-your-icon-theme-dconf-editor-ubuntu-1110
<Hoxx> alright, tack så mycker för hjälpen, ska kolla detdär
<realubot> Hoxx: Du får installera dconf-tools med kommandot: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Hoxx> jo läste det, ska fixa det
<Hoxx> vissa ggr måste det vara svårt att flytta en mapp
<itmannen> Hoxx:  MÃ¥ste ?
<realubot> Hoxx: Vad menar du?
<itmannen> Har fått några jätteupdates till darorn nu. Måste egentligen starta om den för att dom ska träda i kraft
<itmannen> Men jag väntar ett tag
<itmannen> Gällade detta med ikoner ni skriviet om: Så här ska det vara: Skapa en mapp som heter ~/.icons och om man vill ha egna thema detta: ~/.themes. Märk väl att dom ska vara dolda.....
<realubot> itmannen: Gäller detta även i 11.10?
<itmannen> Sen så kopierarr du in dina mappar med ikoner eller themes tii respektive mapp....
<itmannen> realubot:  Japp
<itmannen> Sen så använder du Ubuntutweak och väljer där vilka ikoner du vill använda som om du vill byta thema
<itmannen> *eller om du vill byta thema
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, konstigt att inte guiderna skrev .icons istället för /usr/share/icons.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo men det ska vara som jag skriver för bästa resultat.
<realubot> Skillnaden ligger väl i att ikoner i /usr/share/icons gäller för alla användare.
<itmannen> Precis
<realubot> Inte bara för användare som har ikonerna i .icons i Hemkatalogen.
<itmannen> Det är därför mappen kallas Share
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Tanken är att olika användar ska fixa sitt eget vid behov
<itmannen> Och. inte misnt så är det bättre om du kör non form av backup av din hemmamapp. Då följer dina egna inställningar med. det gör inte usr
 * itmannen suckar över sitt tangentbord
<itmannen> Måste kanske hasa upp en bit på stolen så jag ser bättre
 * Dynamit nä om man ska stänga av datorn, flytta den in till sitt rum, sätta igång datorn inne på rummet, se på film och somna
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Är det inte en laptop ?
<Dynamit> Jo men utan batteri då den är så jäkla död så det är meningslös att ha den i
<itmannen> Ok
<Dynamit> NN
<itmannen> Nä nu måste jag nog bita i det sura äpplet och startaom dator. Önska mig lycka till sen när jag kör igång irssi igen. kan behövas
<realubot> Skönt att du har ditt vanliga ip.
<realubot> Så man vet vem du är.
<itmannen_> Jag förstod det :(
<itmannen_> Om jag ändå kom ihåg förra kommandot för att fixa detta. Förstår inte var jag inte sparade det
<itmannen_> *varför jag inte
<Dynamit> Så nu ska man logga in det mobila bredbandet får se om det slår över till det 24:00 hoppas det det borde den göra för 24:00 slår skolans brandvägg av internet tillgången vilket ändå är bra det ända som gör att jag sätter igång det är att jag har data trafik kvar som gäller tills imorgon 24:00
<realubot> Öh, slår skolan av Internet kl. 24:00?
<realubot> Vad är det för lågstatusskola?
<Dynamit> Jupp men det är bra
<itmannen_> realubot:  Hjälp mig nu
<Dynamit> det står så officelt i papprerna och det är bra för det hjälper faktiskt en del elever att gå och sova i någorlunda tid
<Dynamit> Jag är en av dem som faktiskt har nytta utav det
<Hoxx> så ubuntutweak fungerar för 11.10 också fast det sägs opp till 11.04?
<itmannen_> Hoxx:  Nä inte då. Det finns kavr en ny version i programcentralen
<Dynamit> Du för typ 400 år sedan så var det väldigt bestämt när man skulle plugga när man skulle ha böner när det skulle vara lugnt i internatet för egen studie
<Dynamit> när man skulle äta
<Dynamit> kvälls bönen
<realubot> itmannen_: Vad har du hittat på för hyss nu?
<Dynamit> släckning, ligga i sängen och sova
<realubot> Dynamit: Hur gammal är du?
<itmannen_> realubot:  jamen detta med mina baskade nick. det står helt still vilka kommandon jag skulle använda
<itmannen_> Jag måste får bort detta
<Dynamit> 22 men vad har det med att jag inte har jätte bra disciplin att göra?
 * itmannen_ starta gedit
<realubot> itmannen_: Så här: /msg NickServ ghost itmannen <password>
<realubot> För att kicka ut itmannen.
<realubot> Sedan tar du över nicket med: /nick itmannen
<itmannen_> inget msg ?
<Dynamit> msg är när du ska skicka meddelande
<realubot> Inte för att byta nick nej.
<realubot> Men om du vill identifiera dig så skriver du: /msg NickServ identify itmannen <password>
<Dynamit> och det ska du ju inte göra när du ska byta nick för det gör du hos din klient
<itmannen> Jo jag körde in pw också
<itmannen> Sådär. tror jag :)
 * itmannen noterar
<itmannen> ja nu finns inte itmannen- med i listan
<itmannen> itmmannen_ ska det vara
<realubot> itmannen: Du slipper ju strulet om du loggar ut innan du startar om.
<Hoxx> ingen ubuntu tweak för 11.10 hittar jag, varför måste dom göra om det till så svårt, var inte drag drop tillräckligt lätt? :D
<itmannen> jag förstår inte varför jag måste hålla på med detta efter varje gång som jag har stängt irssi
 * Dynamit kommer att drömma mycket om tjejer (2/st) som han gillar extremt mycket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! och N900 som han kommer bry sig mer än resten när det är folkhögskolans dag (Denna Lördag). fast lite studer ska han nog göra då fast han kommer bry sig mer om mob.tele.
<realubot> itmannen: Eller loggar Irssi in automatiskt?
<itmannen> realubot:  Aha. men räcker det inte med quit mao
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä det är manuellt
<itmannen> Nä föresten Hm Nu belv jag osäker
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns väl /logout
<itmannen> Men borde det inte sparas när jag skriver save
<realubot> Jag trodde /quit räckte.
<itmannen> MÃ¥ste testa detta med logout
<realubot> Det ska gå att sprar men jag vet inte riktigt hur. Jag tröttnade på att leka med Irssi-kommandon och skrev in det manuellt i Irssi-konfigurationsfilen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ja det kanske man kan göra också
<itmannen> Så där då var Bouncer igång också :)
<itmannen> Nääää
<itmannen> vad i.........
<itmannen> 7logout
<itmannen_> Suck
<realubot> itmannen_: Sluta retas med NickServ nu.
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen_> jag får snart ett psykbryt
<itmannen> Kika vad det kan vara nu
<itmannen> Ok. Ända till nästa gång jag stänger
<itmannen> Men hur får jag bort den där fulingen itmannen_ då
<itmannen> Jaha. Nu kom han också. jag gör något fel. Men vad
<realubot> Haha
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska ta bort inloggnongen som finns i irssi config
<realubot> SÃ¥: /msg NickServ ghost itmannen_
<realubot> För att kicka honom?
<itmannen> Nä
<realubot> Om du använder password efter då?
<itmannen> Nix
<realubot> Ok. :S
<itmannen> Nu har jag tagit bort inloggningen i confen
<itmannen_> hm
<DrGrov> Man sover morgon, kväll eller natt. Ingen skillnad. 7-8h hit eller dit på dygnet. Bara tidsfördriv
<itmannen> Nu lär bounce snart logga in med itmannen1
<itmannen> Japp. Som amen i kyrkan
<itmannen> Nu måste jag försöka tänka
<DrGrov> Någon som har utgivningsdatumet på 12.04?
<itmannen> 26 april
<DrGrov> Tack itmannen
<DrGrov> Blir nog att orka vänta tills 26 då
<DrGrov> Visst var det 12.04 som får support i 5 år p.ga. LTS utgåva? 10.04 hade väl 2 år?
<itmannen> Nä jag har kört 12.04 sen alpha alpha 1 kom
<itmannen> Rätt
<DrGrov> Har 12.04 varit stabilt och bra då?
<realubot> Hur gör jag i LibreOffice för att i en cell se HH:MM av MM i en annan call?
<realubot> D.v.s. räkna ut hur många timmar och minuter som x minuter motsvarar?
<itmannen_> Jaha ;(
<itmannen> Jag får nog hålla mig här så jag inte blir intagen på psyket
<itmannen> Herre. Giv mig styrka med irssi och irc
<itmannen> Men det lör hjälpa föga
<itmannen> Nu borde egentligen GeekBoncer gå in. men inte då
<realubot> Hallå itmannen.
<einand> hej olk
<itmannen> realubot  Hej du. har du några lugnande medel
<itmannen> Jag får återuppta mina bekymmer med irssi när hjärnan slutat att koka
<itmannen> Eller inte irssi i sig. Utan irc och nick
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-15
<realubot> itmannen: Varför använder du inte propellerkepsen när du håller på med IRC/BNC?
<itmannen> realubot  ja egentligen borde jag sitta med den på. men lite lite sol inne just nu för att den ska gå igång
<itmannen> och irc/irssi folket här lyser med sin frånvaro
<itmannen> Tack God :(
<itmannen> *Gud jisses :D
<itmannen> Så där ja. nu dök han upp
<itmannen> och nu står det helt still i min hjärna
<itmannen1> Jag tro att Bouncer tjuvhåller nick
<itmannen> realubot  Somnade du om. ?
<itmannen> Nu får detta med nick bero till imorgon. Eller snarare senare under detta dygn
<itmannen> jag lugnar sinnet med en hambugare istället
<itmannen> Undrar om det är en lightversion av datanördar i denna kanal
<itmannen> Hm. undrar om jag har tänkt helt fel
<itmannen> man kan ha otur när man tänker ibland. iaf jag
<itmannen> men pga min höga ålder så har jag väl inte alla hjärnceller i behåll
<maxjezy> tjena
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf17Cm2epYM&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> om någon vill kolla min senaste camera tracking special effects video
<itmannen> Gick det inte att göra den kortare :)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men det kändes för kort
<realubot> itmannen: Du har vänt på dygnet mannen.
<itmannen> realubot  Ibland så blir det så
<itmannen> realubot  Jag varken kan eller vill sova
<itmannen> Som tur är så måste jag upp i skapligt tid ändå. Så jag kan inte ligga och tryna halva dan
<itmannen> Undrar vaför det blir mer upgrade vid dist-upgrade och inte samma vid bara upgrade
<itmannen> Frågan ställs säkert fel tid på dygnet
<itmannen> Om det mot förmodan är någon aktiv här så ber jag om ursäkt för att jag kommer att logga in och ut flera gånger i testsyte
<realubot> itmannen1: man apt-get
<realubot> dist-upgrade går lite tuffare fram än upgrade verkar det som.
<itmannen1> realubot  Jo det verkar så. För det blir betydligt mer då
<realubot> Jag går och lägger mig. Ha det så bra itmannen1.
<itmannen> Det enda som har vett att gå är klockan
<itmannen> Nu börjar jag bli ganska säker på att jag tänkt fel gällande bouncer
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Skriver något som jag inte skriver varje morgon.
<itmannen> Jag får se idag om hjärnan lugnat ned sig så jag kanske får bättre koll om bouncer och irc
<itmannen> Jag kan inte påstå att jag är överdrivet impad över GeekBouncer
<phnom> Inte? Vad fattas?
<einand> ser fram mot med spänning inför morgondagen
<itmannen> Tillförlitligheten
<einand> itmannen: sätt upp en själv, en vps i tyskland tex får du för 50-70kr/mån
<einand> eller en i usa för 25kr/mån
<itmannen> Nja. Så viktikt är det inte
<itmannen> Tänk om det endå fanns en vettig manual för GeekBouncer
<itmannen> *ändå
<larsemil> håller du fortfarande på?
<Markslap> 'parently
<coobra> bnc :D
<kodein> om man har en egen server, som man ju tydligen ska ha, så är det ju bara att starta en screen och starta irssi därifrån
<kodein> bouncers är ju typ som att envisas med att köra mirc
<larsemil> kodein: spot on!
<larsemil> frågar man mig snällt kan man t.om få ett shell av mig
<itmannen> larsemil:  Vad menar du ?
<larsemil> att om man frågar mig snällt kan man få ett shell av mig
<itmannen> larsemil:  Jo men vaddå shell ?
<larsemil> en server man kan köra sitt irssi på
<itmannen> larsemil:  En hel server ?
<larsemil> man får tillgång till en server där man kan köra sitt shell.
<itmannen> larsemil:  Aha. Så man får tillgång till en server som du har
<coobra> itmannen: www.dotbnc.se kör många med :D
<larsemil> itmannen: precis
<Markslap> kodein: Precis min tanke.
<itmannen> larsemil:  Varfär är du så frikostig då
<Markslap> itmannen: Irssi drar inte mycket.
<larsemil> det kostar mig väl inget itmannen ?
<itmannen> Nä det lär det väl inte göra
<Markslap> larsemil: Påtal om shell, vet du hur man får igång IPv6 på en server? :)
<Markslap> Eller någon annan för den delen.
<larsemil> Markslap: har din isp stöd för ipv6 borde du ju få det. om den inte har det får du tunnla det.
<Markslap> Yes, jag har "några" IPv6-adresser.
<Markslap> Har dock IPv4 som standard till den, har försökt att googla mig fram till något, men det vill sig ikkje.
<Markslap> Kan jag få igång det så kan jag i princip erbjuda en jävla massa shell. :)
<antii> Markslap: :o)
<Markslap> Oi antii
<antii> mo
<itmannen> Bingo. Självklart så ligger nu bouncern nere som jag ska ansluta till
<kodein> i /etc/network/interfaces kan du manuellt skriva in ipv6-adressen som du har.
<Markslap> Oh
<larsemil> Markslap: ifconfig ipv6 add $device $ipv6address/$prefixlength
<kodein> om SLAAC är rätt konfat ska du väl nästan ha det redan per default
<larsemil> route -A inet6 add 2000::/3 gw $addressgw dev $devicegw
<Markslap> $device ska vara eth0?
<larsemil> antagligen. :) beror på hur många nics du har och vilken av dem du använder
<larsemil> men ja
<kodein> om eth0 är det gränssnitt som du ska aktivera ipv6 på, ja
<Markslap> Ett vad jag vet. :)
<itmannen> Då är det lika bra att gör mitt ärende irl. Och fortsättet mina försök sen
<Markslap> Föruton lo då.
<Markslap> larsemil: root@pheorize:~# ifconfig ipv6 add eth0 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::/64
<Markslap> Så något åt det hållet?
<larsemil> jag antar det ja
<Markslap> eth0: Unknown host
<Markslap> 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::: Unknown host
<larsemil> ::1 kanske?
<larsemil> måste vara något efter :: tror jag
<Markslap> mkay
<Markslap> Samma fel
<larsemil> Markslap: om du bara skriver ifconfig, har du en eth0 då?
<larsemil> Markslap: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<Markslap> Yes
<Markslap> oj
<Markslap> Jag har redan lagt till den.
<Markslap> inet6 addr: 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::10/64 Scope:Global
<Markslap> inet6 addr: fe80::4261:86ff:fe97:df5a/64 Scope:Link
<Markslap> Snyggt
<larsemil> http://www.kame.net/ dansar sköldpaddan?
<Markslap> nope
<Markslap> Sitter på en IPv6-anslutning.
<Markslap> Detta är min server jag pratar om. :)
<Markslap> Den har inte ens ett GUI.
<Markslap> Och den står i Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
<kodein> att kalla det en dans vet jag inte
<larsemil> Markslap: tracepath6
<Markslap> getaddrinfo: Unknown host
<larsemil> får sätta upp någon route också säkert
<larsemil> aja morgonprommenad!
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> hf
<itmannen> vad är då min orsak till att vlija ha en bouncer eller likande? Det är inte för vara anonym. För det spelar ingen roll i just detta fallet. utan att ha tillgång till IRC utan att ha en klient igån hele tiden.
<Dynamit> Wee mobilen är i Bredbyn itmannen ;)
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Grattis :)
<Dynamit> nu ska den bara åka ifrån bredbyn med utdelningen till Mellis ;)
<Dynamit> men måste ruscha till Lektionen nu
<itmannen> Dynamit:  Ok. ja då har du den nog på måndag
<itmannen> :)
<Dynamit> Haha det står ju att den är vidare sänd så den borde komma med eft. middags delningen
<itmannen> Jo det gör den säkert
<itmannen> Dynamit: helgen är räddad ?
<Dynamit> Ja klart men måste verkligen ruscha
<realubot> God morgon itmannen- , itmannen1 och itmannen.
<itmannen-> :) Prata inte med mig :(
<itmannen> En fråga. Vad ska man ange vid: "Önskad VHOST" ?
<itmannen> Det fixade sig
<itmannen_> Baskat också
<itmannen> Nu har jag tjurig som jag är tecknat mig för en bouncer hos dotbnc. Deluxe för 60/12 månader.
<itmannen> men kruxet är att jag inte fattar hur jag ska använda det :) Som vanligt mao
<itmannen> Så här ska man ange anslutningen: /server -m bnc.dotbnc.se:9002 lösenord -i itmannen itmannen itmannen@ Men vart och hur
<itmannen> larsemil:  Hjälp !
<itmannen>  /msg NickServ identify sn7431
<itmannen> Hm. då måste jag byta mao :D Min klant
<CasperN> smidigt
<itmannen> larsemil Är du med ?
<itmannen> CasperN  vaddå ?
<CasperN> att flooda kanalen och skriva sitt lösenord, om det nu var det
<itmannen> CasperN@  Jo jag skrev fel kommando. Vad menar du med att "flooda
<CasperN> att det står itmannen över hela skärmen just nu
<itmannen> CasperN@  Jag har väl skrivit en del
<CasperN> men varför hoppa in och ut?
<itmannen> CasperN@  Därför att det inte funkar med mina nick
<CasperN> kan du inte göra tester i en sandlådekanal istället för i ubuntu-se, eller vilka andra kanaler du kan tänkas sitta i
<itmannen> CasperN@  Har du mens ?
<CasperN> och ha en klient som sitter här i kanalen för att ställa frågor
<CasperN> ja
<itmannen> CasperN@  Men jag förstår vad du menar
<CasperN> men visst jag kan ju sätta igång och testa jag med, jag tror de flesta skulle tröttna efter ett antal tusen rader
<itmannen> CasperN@  Gör det du
<CasperN> och jag kan ju säga att alla har mens som blir sura
<CasperN> för det lär göra dem gladare
<itmannen> CasperN@  Jag skrev att jag förstod vad du menade. Så sluta gnäll nu som en kärring
<itmannen> CasperN@  Du floodar kanalen med ditt gnäll
<CasperN> det kom ju från rätt käft, mannen som alltid gnäller på alla andra
<itmannen> CasperN@ Jag tänker inte vara med om att starta ett ordkrig. Så lägg ned
<CasperN> jaja, men bra att du tar till åtgärd då och kör tester i en testkanal
 * antii ger Barre en kaka
<phnom> \o/
<metin> Halloj
<MrTall_> Hello
<MrTall_> :)
<MrTall> Hej hej
<phnom> Tjo
<kodein> Hemskt mycket hej
<CasperN> привет
<Markslap> Guten tag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Där?
<einand> har det var on-off party här?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Där?
<CasperN> nej
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Jag är mycket fundersam över mitt datorbygge..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Såg du moderkortet samt CPU'n jag länkade igår?
<einand> Krawlezt: släng länken till mig med, så kollar jag
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595749/adiosamigos
<einand> oftast är dustin billigast
<realubot> Nja.
<einand> fixa studentkort och du har 20% på allt, som "sämst"
<realubot> einand: Inte enligt Prisjakt.
<realubot> einand: Gäller det verkligen ALLT?
<realubot> Eller bara några utvalda datorer?
<einand> Krawlezt: släng ssd disken, stoppa in en magnetdisk, och köp minst 8GB ram
<realubot> *delar
<einand> realubot: 20% på allt, upp till 80% som det är på tex kablar
<einand> förutom kampanjar, där har dom ingen rabat
<realubot> einand: Du ska ha klart för dig att vi snackar en budget på max. 4500 kr.
<realubot> Då räcker inte 8GB RAM.
<einand> 4GB ram kostar 150 spänn
<realubot> *räcker inte pengarna till...
<einand> 2x4GB kostar 300kr
<realubot> einand: Nja, inte om man ska ha rätt minnen.
<realubot> 1600 MHz utan kylflänsar.
<realubot> Vi gick ner från 8GB till 4GB för att ha råd med ett vettigt nätagg.
<einand> känns ju onödigt att köpa 1600 MHz, den cpun lirar väl inte det?
<realubot> einand: Gör den inte?
<einand> precis
<einand> emory TypesDDR3-1066/1333
<einand> klarar inte det
<einand> så köp billigt minne
<einand> lär inte märka skillnad på en hemma burk ändå
<realubot> einand: Det ligger något i det ja.
<realubot> Det var någon som sa något om att Ivy Bridge inte fixxar mer än 1333.
<einand> http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-(6M-Cache-3_30-GHz)
<einand> står ju på deras websida
<einand> vissa personer är petiga med ram, men personligen så tycker jag inte man märker någon större skillad annat än benchmark, så har man begränsat med budget så spelar vilket som ingen roll
<einand> tycker jag nog 8GB är viktigare än snabbt 4GB
<einand> men annars, ser det ut att vara en fin maskin
<einand> urk, regnar ute, måste plocka ner laptopen, ses senare
<realubot> einand: VI har ju redan passerat budget och det blir inte mycket billigare om man byter från 4GB 1600 till 8GB 1333.
<einand> nä, men blir billigare, skall av bussen, ses om ca 20min
<realubot> Nja, blir typ 100 kr dyrare och vi ligger redan över budget men men...
<realubot> einand: Nöjd? http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595812/einand
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har 4050kr, mor ska köpa 22" skärm så jag tycker hon får lägga lite extra pengar.
<Krawlezt> Fan, får sluta bruka nikotin så man har råd..
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du om nätagget då? Är det värt att köpa ett billigt "noname" för 300 kr istället för ett för Corsair/OCZ för 500 kr?
<realubot> einand: Knappast va?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, du har ju en bra maskin nu om du hostar upp 640 kr till då: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> kodein: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1598057/einand
<realubot> Där är länken.
<realubot> kodein: Fel. Sorry.
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjao!
<Philip5> yo
<maxjezy> har du sett mina camera trackningar?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> kolla de två översta då
<maxjezy> den senaste blev inte så bra för ja va sjukt trött mitt i natten men
<maxjezy> och hade ingen linsinfo osv
<maxjezy> gissade mig till
<maxjezy> filma lite åt mig så får du cred på min youtube
<maxjezy> så blir du kändis
<realubot> einand: Ja, 140 kr för 4GB blir det om jag byter 4GB 1600 MHz till 8GB 1333 MHz. Så det är ju inget att snacka om.
<Philip5> maxjezy: fuskade du med hon som står i gröna rummet... du maskade inte bort boxarna där hon skymde ;)
<realubot> Vad är camera tracking?
<Philip5> maxjezy: men lite kul  är det med tracking
<realubot> Och var har du hittat bruden i videon?
<Philip5> einand: det är när man trackaserar kameran
<Philip5> istället för trakasserar
<maxjezy> Philip5, aaa
<maxjezy> ja fuskade där
<maxjezy> men ja tycker det där är special effects
<maxjezy> när cuben lurar tittaren
<maxjezy> magi
<realubot> Philip5: Nu ver det ju inte einand som frågade men men...
<realubot> *var
<maxjezy> realubot, ja hitta henne på nätet
<realubot> Så du känner henne inte IRL?
<maxjezy> info står i info
<maxjezy> under videon
<maxjezy> pasta bolognese
<maxjezy> brb
<Philip5> einand: nä sorry, var ju inte till dig
<realubot> Aha. Jag trodde det var en tjejkompis.
<realubot> Jag blev nästan imponerad där ett tag.
<Buse> Tjenare killar har lite problem med Wine någon som kan det?
<salmiak> busen fick kanske löste det ändå eller fick svar nånannstanns?
<Philip5> eller orkade inte vänta mer än 20 sek på svar
<salmiak> kan vara det också ja
<Philip5> swecarp: ska se om jag kan fixa till en patchad version av libgphoto som du kan få testa
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: måste bara installera en version av kububuntu 11.10 i386 i vmware för att bygga den så du kan använda
<swecarp> ojdå vilket jobb det blev
<swecarp> Philip5,  menar du att du har kommit på vad felet ligger
<MrTall> Är det någon här som använder Maya i Ubuntu 11.10?
<arand> Tror inte det, de som är i den svängen kör på blender mestadels.
<salmiak> man kanske borde prova
<realubot> itmannen_: Hur går det med BNC:n?
<itmannen_> realubot: Jo tack. Nu har det fixat sig med dotBNC.
<itmannen_> realubot:  men barre har satt en spärr på mig så jag kan inte skriva med mitt rätta nick
<realubot> itmannen_: Aha, för att du har loggat in så många ggr?
<realubot> in/ut?
<realubot> itmannen_: Säg till honom att ta bort spärren då?
<realubot> itmannen_: Kostar dotbnc 60 kr/Ã¥r?
<itmannen_> realubot:  Percis. Men jag medgav att det inte var ok. Och upphörde med mina test. Ändå måste han sätta en spärr
<itmannen_> realubot: Deliuxe ja
<realubot> itmannen_: op är lite löjliga ibland. Det hade nog inte behövts mer än en tillsägelse.
<realubot> itmannen_: Varför valde du just dotnet?
<itmannen_> realubot:  Just det. men jag upphörde frivillgt. Dåligt
<itmannen_> realubot:  varför jag valde. Ingen aning :)
<itmannen_> Billigt
<itmannen_> realubot: GeekBouncer ger jag inte mycket för
<itmannen_> Synnerligen otillförlitligt
<itmannen_> realubot:  Och dotBNC kostar bara som 1,5 snusdosor/Ã¥r
<realubot> Ja, 60 kr/år är ju inte mycket.
<realubot> Men är det så viktigt att ha en BNC?
<itmannen_> 42 dagar till släpp 12.04 LTS. Om 2 vecka släpps beta2
<itmannen_> realubot:  Nä absolut inte
<itmannen_> Men vi riktiga män kör redan 12.04
<itmannen_> Och det går helt problemfritt
<itmannen_> Hos mig iaf är det väl bäst att tillägga
<itmannen_> Men jag kör update, upgrade samt dist-upgrade minst 4ggr/dag
<realubot> Jag väntar med 12.04 till skarp version. Jag har inte bråttom.
<itmannen_> realubot:  man gör som man själv tycker
<salmiak> "riktiga män" är sånna där som uthärdar smärta och plåga utan att skära tänder så det hörs?
<itmannen_> Nu har Ubuntu gått om red hat hos storföretagen. bingo
<realubot> Nu kan ni snart leka Minecraft IRL: http://www.nyteknik.se/popular_teknik/teknikrevyn/article3412291.ece
<itmannen_> realubot:  Nej tack
<MrTall> Vad rekomenderar ni? Ubuntu 10.04 LTS eller 11.10?
<itmannen_> 12.04
<MrTall> när kommer nästa LTS version?
<itmannen_> 26 april
<MrTall> 12.04 är väll inte officiellt släppt än
<itmannen_> Finns bara som beta1 nu. om 2 veckor kommer beta2
<MrTall> okay, är den stabil?
<itmannen_> Japp. har inga som helst problem
<MrTall> körde Mint innan men fu*ka som fan på datorn min
<MrTall> grafik
<itmannen_> MrTall:  Men jag måste tillägga att jag inte vet hur 12.04 beta1 uppför sig i andra datorer
<itmannen_> Hos mig är den då snabb som en iller
<MrTall> jo jo, förstår jag
<MrTall> okay. tycker 11.10 är lite slä i det grafiska
<MrTall> slö*
<MrTall> när jag flyttar runt fönstren och sådant så laggar det lite
<itmannen_> MrTall:  Nja. Jag vet inte om jag kan hålla med dig
<MrTall> sitter på ett 6870
<MrTall> så borde inte vara för slött ;)
<itmannen_> MrTall:  vet inte vad det är
<MrTall> grafikkortet är ett HD6870
<itmannen_> nVIDI ?
<MrTall> AMD
<itmannen_> Ok. nvidi brukar funka bäst vad jag förstår
<MrTall> inte så bra koll på hårdvara? ;)
<itmannen_> Inte jag heller. har bara läst det
<MrTall> okay
<realubot> MrTall: Det låter som om du har en dålig drivrutin till grafikkortet.
<itmannen_> Själv så har jag ett Silent 210
<realubot> MrTall: Jag tror inte att problemet har med om du kör 11.10 eller 12.04 eller Mint att göra utan jag tror det är grafikkortet som har dåligt stöd.
<itmannen_> 1Gb minne
<MrTall> jo... verkar så
<MrTall> seegt
<itmannen_> realubot:  Det stämmer säkert
<MrTall> men Mint gick inte att använda alls
<MrTall> Är det någon som har koll på hur det är med nyare nVidia kort?
<realubot> MrTall: Vad får du om du kör det här kommandot: lspci | grep VGA
<MrTall> kanske byta om det är bättre med nVidia
<itmannen_> MrTall:  jag har ett nytt nVivi Silent 210. Funkar prefekt
<realubot> MrTall: nVidia ska vara bättre ja.
<MrTall> lspci | grep VGA
<realubot> MrTall: Men kolla upp kortet innan du köper. Googla.
<MrTall> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
<MrTall> det får jag
<realubot> MrTall: Kör: lspsci -nnn | grep VGA
<MrTall> gjorde det. Detta fick jag: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
<itmannen_> realubot:  Hur får du till den vertikala strecket
<realubot> itmannen_: AltGr + tangenten med |-tecknet på.
<itmannen_> ´
<itmannen_> nä
<realubot> itmannen_: Tangenten sitter till höger om högra Shift-tangenten på mitt tangentbord.
<itmannen_> |
<itmannen_> Nu så. :)
<realubot> itmannen_: Ah, jag ser att tangenten finns på två ställen på tangentbordet.
<itmannen_> Det sista du skrev funkade
<realubot> Jo.
<itmannen_> Som jag har letat
<realubot> itmannen_: | behövs ju när du gör en pipe mellan två kommandon.
<itmannen_> realubot:  Det var därför jag kom på att fråga dig
<realubot> itmannen_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-4.html
<itmannen_> Ok
<realubot> itmannen_: T.ex. lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet | pastebinit
<realubot> MrTall: Nej.
<realubot> MrTall: Du skrev inte: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<MrTall> Dett får jag som svar när jag skriver det du skriver:
<MrTall> lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<MrTall> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series] [1002:6738]
<itmannen_> Är det ett inbyggt ?
<MrTall> nej
<MrTall> http://www.overclockingstation.de/photoplog/images/3/1_ASUS_HD_6870_Graphics_Card.JPG
<MrTall> det är ett sådant
<itmannen_> MrTall:  Kosta på dig 1 femhundring så får du ett bra nVidia-kort
<itmannen_> För Linux/Ubuntu
<MrTall> tänkte då sälja mitt AMD kort och köpa ett GTX 560ti
<MrTall> nvidia kort
<MrTall> vill nämligen kunna spela lite
<itmannen_> MrTall:  vad är det för minne på det då
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur går det
<itmannen_> Sälja ett AMD-kort ? det är ju bara att kasta
<MrTall> näjdå
<MrTall> det är bra i windows maskiner
<MrTall> det är nytt kostade 1600
<itmannen_> Ja kanske det
<swecarp> hallå itmannen  min kamrat i norr
<itmannen_> Va ?
<MrTall> spelade battlefield 3 på det utan problem innan jag bytte til Ubuntu
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Hojtan broder. hur lever livet
<MrTall> nu blev det grabbigt hät ;)
<swecarp> håller på med ett projekt kallat signjera coc hos launchpad
<itmannen_> MrTall:  Grabbigt ?
<MrTall> äsh inget.
<MrTall> skit i det jag skrev
<itmannen_> Inatt måste jag se till vara i säng före 03:00. Känns som jag håller på att svimma av trötthet
<itmannen_> MrTall:  Ok
<swecarp> it natti natti
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Tok. inte redan :D
<swecarp> itmannen, det låter som du skulle behöva sova
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Jag har hållit på med mina datorer alldeles för sent på natten senaste veckan. Och så måste jag ju vara här och jäklas med The real thing :)
<swecarp> ok itmannen  kan du komma över och fixa lite här också då
<itmannen_> swe :) Det ordnar du så bra själv
<swecarp> itmannen, massa strul och trix här
<realubot> MrTall: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/893350
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 893350 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "performance" [Undecided,New]
<MrTall> är det fix bart?
<realubot> MrTall: Är det så att du har dubbla grafikkort i datorn? Ett avancerat och ett enkelt? Hybridkort?
<MrTall> jag har ett kort, sen har moderkortet ett men det tror jag inte är aktiverat
<MrTall> kan kolla dock
<MrTall> ska kolla det i bios
<MrTall> brb
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Roligt med lite pyssel
<itmannen_> Nu är det nyheter på TV >>>
<Philip5> swecarp: har inte gjort installatinen än men ska strax
<MrTall> Hej igen
<MrTall> avaktivera allt som hade med grafiken på moderkortet att göra
<MrTall> märker skillnad i att när jag flyttar runt fönstren så försvinner de och hackar inte längre
<MrTall> edit
<MrTall> hackar gör de, men de försvinner inte
<Chewtoy> Någon som har koll på hur man räknar flyttal?
<Chewtoy> Mer specifikt om någon har koll på varför man tar -15 på exponenten.
<Chewtoy> Jag är väl medveten om att det är långt från arch, men om det finns någon kanal det finns folk som kan matte jag hänger i så lär det vara i arch...
<delhage> ubuntu...
<realubot> MrTall: Jag vet inte hur du löser problemet men jag tror helt klart att det hänger ihop med drivrutinen för grafikkortet.
<realubot> MrTall: Om du kör med Unity 2d och Open Source-drivrutinen, fungerar det då?
<realubot> MrTall: Om loggar ut och loggar in i Unity 2d och inaktiverar den proprietära drivrutinen.
<Chewtoy> delhage: Jah... SÃ¥g det nu jah...
<Chewtoy> Aja. Hittade svaret hursom.
<MrTall> kör med unity 2d nu
<MrTall> bättre flyt
<MrTall> drivrutinerna jag har är de som jag blev uppmanad till att instalera av ubuntu
<realubot> MrTall: Ja, men det är inte så säkert att dom fungerar bra.
<MrTall> vilka ska man då ha?
<MrTall> fanns bara de att välja på i updaten
<realubot> MrTall: Om du inaktiverar drivrutinen, fungerar det bättre då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  lyckatill
<realubot> MrTall: Jag säger inte att du ska välja någon annan utan INAKTIVERA drivrutinen.
<realubot> MrTall: Ubuntu ska ha inbyggt stöd för grafikkortet med Open Source-drivrutin.
<realubot> Den är normalt inte bättre men i ditt fall kanske det fungerar bättre. Ett annat alt. är ju att plocka ut grafikkortet och enbart använda det integrerade grafikkortet.
<MrTall> tar bort de nu
<MrTall> drivrutinerna då
<MrTall> blev sämmre med drivrutiner av
<realubot> Drivrutinerna till det integrerade? Ubuntu har nog stöd för det out of box.
<realubot> MrTall: Kör på det integrerade enbart då?
<MrTall> i "Additional Drivers" så har jag ett val.
<MrTall> ATI/AMD Propietary FGLRX graphics driver.
<MrTall> Men hade tänkt spela lite och då går det nog inte att köra på det intregerade
<realubot> MrTall: Nej, men går det att spela när grafikkortet är som det är nu då?
<MrTall> det vet jag inte då jag inte testat än
<MrTall> men efter som ubuntu laggar i det grafiska så kan det vara så
<itmannen_> Då har man fått ta del av kvällen jämmer och elände på TV-nyheterna. Som vanligt i världen
<itmannen_> Nu har jag installerat Firefox 14-trunk versionen som inte är ute än. Ska se vad som kan vara nytt
<itmannen_> Man kan köra dom sida vid sida
<itmannen_> Och i detta så följer även version 14 av Thunderbird med
<Philip5> swecarp: vaken?
<swecarp> knapt
<Philip5> vill du ha några paket att testa?
<swecarp> krävs det tnke verksamhet Philip5
<itmannen_> :D
<realubot> MrTall: Jag tror inte att ett spel fungerar om inte ens Skrivbordet fungerar utan lagg
<Philip5> det krävs manuellt installatin av paket :)
<swecarp> ok vi testar jag äör trött men vi kör philip
<Philip5> swecarp: skickar här på irc....
<realubot> MrTall: Så jag tycker du ska testa att använda det integrerade grafikkortet för att se om Skrivbordet flyter på utan lagg. I.s.f. vet du säkert att det är grafikkortet som är problemet.
<MrTall> aja, får väll göra det
<realubot> itmannen_: Det står ju i change log vad som är nytt?
<itmannen_> realubot:  Jo men man vill se i skarpt läge
<swecarp> ok filen hemma
<Philip5> swecarp: packa upp den så har du debs i den
<Philip5> swecarp: uppdatera de du använder till de du fick
<Philip5> swecarp: de du inte använder av dem behöver du inte installera
<Barre> realubot: ursäkta att det tagit tid att köra respons på det ni diskuterade vid 18:00. Men itmannen fick en tillsäglese om att inte hoppa in och ut i kanalen, jan valde att reagera omoget och otrevligt på det så jag "mutade" honom. På vilket sätt är det löjligt?'
<Barre> s/jan/han/
<Ezim> hej alla glada.
<swecarp> hej du glade ltns
<Philip5> Ezim: vart har du hållit hus?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) hur mår du kde-guru
<swecarp> bug hunting here med den slöe
<itmannen_> Barre:  Så du valde att inte se att jag höll med om att det var dåligt. Och att jag skulle göra mina test på ett bättre ställe
<realubot> Barre: Det var inte så jag fick situationen berättad för mig. Den beskrivning jag fick gjorde att jag tyckte det var löjligt.
<Ezim> Philip5, :) livet utanför cyber. tyvärr blir man borta ett tag till framöver.
<Ezim> Philip5, hur mår gurun?
<Philip5> Ezim: låter jobbigt
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice.
<Philip5> Ezim: swecarp har ju gått och blivit värsta översättaren av program medan du varit borta
<Ezim> Philip5, :) till och från. visst saknar man sin cyberfamilj. ni är allt goa :) gubbar/gummor.
<swecarp> philip kan jag instalera allti hopa funkar det
<realubot> Barre: Det låter inte "löjligt" när du beskriver händelseförloppet.
<Ezim> Philip5, härligt att ta del.
<Barre> itmannen_: loggarna finns publicerade, du är välkommen att studera ditt beteende. Jag tänker inte diskutera ditt beteende eller förklara mitt beslut för dig
<Ezim> swecarp, vad har du översatt på sistone?
<itmannen_> Barre:  Do rakade inte ens komma med en tillsägelse
<Ezim> tjena itmannen, Barre och kanalens realubot.
<swecarp> luminance hdr det är den jag håller på med Ezim '
<Ezim> swecarp, fotoprogram?
<realubot> Ezim: Hej du. Var har du varit?
<swecarp> javist Ezim
<Ezim> realubot, :) livet utanför cybervärlden.
<Barre> itmannen_: nej, jag personligen gjorde inte det, andra gjorde det och du valde att reagera omoget och otrevligt.
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan installera alltihop om du vill men du behöver nog inte allt
<itmannen_> Barre:  Jag vet att jag floodade med inloggninar så det behöver jag inte läsa
<Ezim> :) har farbror itmannen blivit aktiv här i kanalen medan man gjort annat?
<Ezim> itmannen for president.
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen_> Barre:  Andra = casperN mao
<Barre> itmannen_: jag står fast vid mitt beslut och tänker inte diskutera det vidare.
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med Kubuntu? Börjar du trivas?
<itmannen_> Tjena Ezim. Välkommen
<Ezim> itmannen, thx. man har allt saknat er. minns inte ens när jag var inne senast.
<itmannen_> Barre:  Ok. gör så du. vad det nu spelar för roll
<swecarp> Ezim,  börjar trivaws med det har hittat lite som jag hoppas är fixat i 12,04
<Ezim> Philip5, byggt något intressant eller hjälpt kubuntu-gänget?
<Ezim> swecarp, bara buggrapportera. kubuntu-gänget är sköna.
<Philip5> Ezim: vet inte om det är något intressant och jag har inte fått ändan ur och hjälpt till
<realubot> Hur gör man en reference i LibreOffice Calc till en annan rad i ett sheet i samma dokument? Typ så här: =Blad1.A1:Blad1.F7
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. märkt att 4.8.1 finns i backport repot.
<Philip5> jo
<Ezim> har precis uppdaterat laptopen
<Ezim> kan ej se några direkta ändringar. mest saker under ytan antar jag.
<itmannen_> Såg en grej på nyheterna. det måste kännas skönt för små otrygga män att ha lite makt någonstan
<Ezim> vilket är skönt
<Ezim> :) Philip5 det finns tydliga folk som tror att Kubuntu 12.04/11.10 är nya Windows 8 och har givit den topp betyg.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kolla denna bild http://imgur.com/xBmxJ
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Jag förmodar det
<Ezim> Medan windows 8 har blivit totalsågad på desktop
<Ezim> swecarp, den är grymt snygg. :) du borde kontakta kubuntu gänget.
<itmannen_> Undrar hur många nick man kan skapa i IRC ?
<Ezim> snyggare än default wallpaper
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ett per ip?
<phnom> *gäsp
<itmannen_> Ezim: Nä hur många som helst
<Ezim> phnom, :) tjena skåning.
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. jag kör bara med 1.
<Ezim> orka hålla reda på alla.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Det vara bara en fundering
<Ezim> itmannen_, har du installerat något nytt?
<Ezim> realubot, har du hittat din drömkvinna här? :)
<phnom> Ezim: Tjena 08an
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Du får 1 gissning :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  kubuntun är ju väldigt lik windows
<Ezim> phnom, pfff. 08 är man inte för guds skull. tar det nästan som förolämpning :P.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Vart har du hållit hus föresten
<Ezim> itmannen_, :) jag gissar på att du gjort många ominstall./nyinstall.
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, det finns likheter.
<phnom> Ezim: Du är ju lika mycket 08 som jag är skåning :P
<Philip5> swecarp: får du in några paket och kan testa?
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Nja. Många vet jag inte. bara några stycken
<Ezim> phnom, :P inte riktigt. du bor ju i skåne.
<swecarp> Ezim,  itmannen  har i ren desperation bytt bakgrunds bild varje dag
<Ezim> itmannen_, vilka?
<itmannen_> swecarp:  :D
<Ezim> swecarp, haha jaså?
<phnom> Ezim: Same same
<Ezim> phnom, :) inte alls.
<itmannen_> Ezim: Jag orkar inte atala om alla min tokigheter och fatala missöden som hänt
<Ezim> itmannen_, bara hälsan är bra hos dig. är allt annat oviktigt.
<realubot> Ezim: Det närmsta drömkvinna jag har hittat i kanalen är itmannen_. Så mycket drömkvinna är det med den saken.
<Ezim> tänkte om du testat något spännande.
<realubot> Ezim: HAr du hittat din drömkvinna IRL då?
<Ezim> realubot, :) itmannen skulle nog vara en grym kvinnna.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker inte att han är tillräckligt feminin.
<Ezim> realubot, :) ja då. träffade henne för 5-6 år sedan.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Jodå. jag är vid liv. trots att jag haft lugninflammation i 2 veckor. Men det är ok nu
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Grym var rätta ordet. Skulle aldrig släppa till
<phnom> Mhm, ska man ta och lära sig att kaka php då kanske...
<Ezim> itmannen, härligt att höra att du är på bättrings vägar och tråkigt att veta att du varit kass ett tag.
<swecarp> Philip5, dolphin funkar
<Philip5> swecarp: det gjorde inte förra 2.4.13 va? den på min ppa?
<Ezim> phnom, :) installera kde och du slipper alla världens problem.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Det som inte dödar en härdar en. mao ingen fara på taken
<Ezim> itmannen_, :) du är en seg gubbe.
<swecarp> nej den förra funka inte den från ditt ppa
<phnom> Ezim: Jaså? Gör den mitt jobb åt mig?
<Philip5> swecarp: den du fick nu är patchad i canon-drivisen
<itmannen_> Ezim: Japp. jag är ju norrlänning :)
<Philip5> swecarp: men kraschar även digikam med den nya?
<swecarp> svar inomkort Philip5
<Ezim> phnom, jepp. :)
<Ezim> itmannen_, :) ja ni är ju sega däruppe.
<itmannen_> Jag installerade DigiKam i 12.04 och det funkar bra
<phnom> Ezim: Yay! :D
<swecarp> digikam krashar ::(___
<Philip5> swecarp: skumt
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad har du för kamera
<Ezim> swecarp, :) det är Philip5 fel. ägga honom.
<itmannen_> swecarp:  En canon 350 D. gammal som gatan
<itmannen_> Men den fyller mina små behov
<swecarp> jag har en 450d itmannen
<Ezim> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?p=182 något för gnome 2 lovers?
<itmannen_> Även om jag skulle vilja ha en värre. Men pungen säger ifrån
<Ezim> hmm jag märker på forumet att det är rätt så mkt liv
<Ezim> men inte så många som svarar
<itmannen_> Jag börjar faktiskt trivas med alla både den över och den nedre listen är borta
<itmannen_> *att
<itmannen_> Jag lyckade toka till det men nu får det vara som det är
<swecarp> Ezim,  vi har fått ett problem helt plötsligt kan jag inte ladda ner bilder från min kamera utan att digikam krashar
<itmannen_> bara ännu rena och snyggare skrivbord
<Ezim> realubot, hur går det med självstudierna?
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. du kanske ska installera någon backup program när digikam knasar?
<Ezim> swecarp, http://yorba.org/shotwell/
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Jag vet. Han har blivit medlem i MatchCom
<Ezim> itmannen_, :) vem?
<itmannen_> Ezim:  The Real Thing
<Ezim> itmannen_, :) hänger ej med.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) dricker du så här sent?
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Jo en kopp the brukar smaka gott så här på kvällskvisten
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Men hållå :) Du frågade hur det gick med självstudier för real
<Ezim> itmannen_, tycker 1 glasmjölk smakar godare. :P
<Ezim> itmannen, haha okej.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Mjölk är för bar och kalvar
<itmannen_> *barn
<Ezim> itmannen, :) då är jag väl ett barn.
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Muuu
<Ezim> itmannen, :) muu ger många bra saker.
<phnom> quit
<phnom> doh
<Ezim> :) phnom fick nog?
<itmannen_> Ezim:  Helt rätt. men nu måste vi skärpas oss grabbar. Bara Ubuntu för skrivas här enligt överheten
<realubot> Ezim: Åt helvete.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är bara nedladdningen från kamera som digikam knasar i9nget annat i det så jag har till fälligt lös det
<itmannen_> jag måste faktiskt få reflektera över en sak. Vad gör det för skilland egentligen att spärra 1 nick ?  jag menar vad vinner man på det ?
<itmannen_> I synnerhet som man kan skapa hur många som helst att skriva med
<Barre> itmannen_: enligt riktilinjerna så skall man "muta" en användere som inte beter sig enligt riktlinjerna så att denna person fortfarande kan se/läsa vad som sker i kanalen och få sig en funderare på vad denna gjort fel. Jag har inga som helst problem att banna på ip om du önskar
<itmannen_> Och funktionen att spärra IP-nummer ger inget. VPN :)
<itmannen_> SÃ¥ hur fixar du det Barre ?
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. tråkigt.
<Barre> det är alltid svårt att helt skydda sig för personer som verkligen ger sig in i att förstöra för andra. Men det säger mer om den personens inställning till livet och vilken empatinivå den personen har
<itmannen_> Barre:  jag råkade i min iver att försöka få till en boucher logga in för mycket. Och det har jag erkänt. Och skrivit att det var dåligt gjort..
<Ezim> Barre och itmannen är allt väl mellan er?
<itmannen_> Jag har ingen tanke som helst på att förstöra för andra
<itmannen_> men ok. Spärra mitt IP då
<Barre> itmannen_: jag har förklarat för dig att det var din otrevliga och onödiga attityd som låg grund för mitt beslut, inte att du floodade kanalen
<itmannen_> Barre:  Aha. CasperN har klagat över att jag tyckte han skulle sluta gnälla som en kärring. Men vi kom överens om att jag skulle utföra mina tester på ett bättre ställe. Ser du inte det i din logg ?
<Ezim> onödigt banna itmannen
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag såg inte ditt svar från dig det duy skrev  datorn hängdesig
<delhage> god kväll
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså hänger min burk sig?
<swecarp> nej min gamla burk Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, är det under boot?
<swecarp> nej kör gtkam och då hänger datorn sig
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. min burk knasar när jag använder bluetooth. kärnbugg.
<Ezim> tyvärr från 3.0 och uppåt.
<swecarp> avinstalerade gtkam nu
<swecarp> väntar på final 12,04
<Ezim> swecarp, gtkam är?
<swecarp> fotonedladdnings program för att få korten från kameran
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. :) nördgrejer. säkerligen något Philip5 testat.
 * bittin installerar Windos8 Public Beta
<Ezim> bittin, :) okej. du ogillar den nog som alla andra.
<bittin> Ezim, förmodligen men min Windows 7 Trail licens har gått ut o har inte råd att köpa nån förrens i slutet av April
<bittin> så kan lika gärna köra Win8 for the lulz ett tag
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag börjuar få en nörd status speciellt när man printar 47 sider med text som skall översättas iett program och sitter med det på luncherna
<Ezim> bittin, okej. du kan få min vista :) skiva.
<bittin> Ezim, vill absolut icke köra Vista
<Ezim> swecarp, haha nörd.
<bittin> Vista har jag en laglig cdkey till
<bittin> som jag fick med datorn :p
<Ezim> bittin, vista följde med den här laptopen också.
<swecarp> har en fult fungerande xp dock ej helt laglig
<bittin> swecarp, jag har 10 fullt fungerande icke lagliga XP
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra.
<bittin> fast känns lite waste att köra XP på en Dual Core
<bittin> 2,2ghz
<Ezim> windows xp kommer supporten inte snart sluta på den?
<swecarp> fast ingen dator att instalera den i
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du har kubuntu.
<Ezim> du behöver inget annat
<Ezim> :P
<bittin> Ezim, 2014
<swecarp> just presis samt crashbang på laptopen
<Ezim> bittin, okej. thx för infot. även om det inte kommer bli aktuellt för min del.
<Ezim> swecarp, du kör bra grejer :).
<bittin> Ezim, inte jag heller kastade just ut min dator som körde XP
<Ezim> bittin, ominstallera en xp burk är som se cops på 6.
<bittin> men bara Steam och lite spel funkar i Windos så är jag nöjd typ
<Ezim> man lust slå huvudet mot väggen
<bittin> annars kör jag ju Lajnux
<bittin> Ubruntu Linux
<Ezim> bittin, du kör väl många distar?
<Ezim> om jag nu inte är ute cyklar.
<bittin> Ezim, bara 3 atm
<bittin> Androjd, Debian och Ubuntu
<bittin> fast kört SUSE, Gentoo och Arch också
<Ezim> bittin, bra grejer.
<bittin> vi får se om jag kommer bli nöjd med Beta1 av Windows 8
<bittin> förmodligen inte
<bittin> så kommer nog köpa Windows7 om 40 dagar då jag har kosing
<Ezim> bittin, :) om du kör icke-lagliga saker av windows.
<bittin> det gör jag inte
<Ezim> varför ska du pröjsa för windows 7?
<bittin> för att jag är lat och inte orkar cräcka
<Ezim> bittin, :) nee vem orkar cracka. sådant slipper vi.
<Ezim> dock :P en linux-nörd som ej orkar mecka är roligt faktiskt.
<bittin> alla spel funkar inte i wine
<arand> Vem behöver alla spel :þ
<bittin> Linux är jag väldigt simpelt idag
<Ezim> bittin, jag spelar inte.
<Ezim> arand, +1
<realubot> Jag hade använt Windows om jag hade spelat, tror jag.
 * arand is a hypocrite, though
<Ezim> realubot, :) du behöver hitta dig en kvinna.
<realubot> Ezim: Haha.
<Ezim> vi borde ha kontaktannons här. det skulle säkerligen få många att finna sina framtida partners här.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> maxjeyse, hur mår du kocken?
<maxjeyse> Ezim, tjena, inte igår!
<maxjeyse> äter billys pizza i sängen och mår bra
<maxjeyse> själv?
<Ezim> maxjeyse, man saknat dig kaksi kolme.
<maxjeyse> :)
<Ezim> maxjeyse, :) man har inte varit bättre. inte orkat göra riktig käk idag.
<maxjeyse> brb, kika lite efterbliven youtube :)
<Ezim> maxjeyse, haha vad?
<phnom> Huh, 64-bitars debian har problem att boota med en 32-bitas kernel, who would have thought...
<Ezim> phnom, :) håll dig till arch.
<Ezim> debian är för de tuffa. :P
<phnom> Ezim: Nä, har provat att köra Arch på en server, inget jag känner att jag måste uppleva igen.
<Ezim> phnom, jaha är det serven.
<Ezim> då ska man nog hålla sig till debian
<Ezim> phnom, fungerar arch bra på desktop?
<phnom> Japp
<phnom> Det tycker jag
<arand> Debian är ju multiarch nuförtiden :)
<phnom> Chefen har inte ens börjat slå på mig för att jag använder linux på jobbet :P
<Ezim> phnom, smart chef.
<Ezim> arand, debian är bra grejer.
<swecarp> kan inte köra linux på jobbet allt vi använder är win baserat
<Ezim> swecarp, vad jobbar du med guru?
<swecarp> Ezim,  min lärljunge jag jobbar på ett reservdels lager för bilar
<Ezim> swecarp, oki doki. låter nice.
<swecarp> ja det är det men man sitter mycke vid datan i dag förr var det mer att man fick kolla på flera ställen den analoga världen regerade  då
<swecarp> hej obbe min glade norrlänning
<Ezim> swecarp, mkt stillasittande kan vara jobbigt.
<obbe> swecarp@ Jag ?
<Ezim> :) har obbe döpts om till farbror itmannen?
<swecarp> obbe,  je du
<obbe> swecarp@  jag bor i malmö
<swecarp> ok fel av mig
<Ezim> obbe, då är du släkt med phnom :P.
<realubot> obbe: 21:35 -!- obbe [itmannen@bnc.dotbnc.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<realubot> :)
<realubot> obbe: Du får ändra username också. ;)
<obbe> Sug på den ni :D
<realubot> obbe: Hur är det i Malmö idag då?
<obbe> realubot@  Det är kravaller i rosengård tror jag
<obbe> realubot@  Nä jag låter user stå kvar
<realubot> obbe: Aj, aj. Det låter inte bra.
<Ezim> obbe, du är väl itmannen?
<realubot> Nej. Klart att det inte är.
<obbe> Ezim@  Då det låter som ett synnerligen suspekt nickname
<Ezim> obbe, inte enligt [itmannen@bnc.dotbnc.se]
<Ezim> :)
<obbe> Ezim@  Jo det är suspekt ändå
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> En tillfällighet Märkligare saker har hänt förr. ;)
<Ezim> :) ja. jesus har ju återuppstått så allt är väl möjligt.
<obbe> realubot@  ta tex jodens födelse. Det kan man säga är märkligt
<obbe> Ezim@ :D
<Ezim> hmm intressant. sugen på sötsaker.
<obbe> Ezim@  Nä det är fettbildande. ta en morot
<Ezim> obbe, jag har varit för nyttig ett bra tag.
<Ezim> vilar från träningen :). så då vill man vara onyttig.
<obbe> Ezim@  Jag tror dig. har du varit på torken
<Ezim> obbe, torken?
<realubot> Avgiftning.
<realubot> För att sluta supa.
<obbe> Ezim@  Ja en avgiftningscentral
<Ezim> realubot, jaha. misstänkte att det stod för det. ville bara vara säker.
<phnom> Kravaller som fan, poliser överallt, vågade knappt gå till jobbet imorse.
<Ezim> obbe, jag använder :) inte drugs.
<obbe> Ezim@  Jag me dig skämta aprillo. det förstår jag. ursäkta mitt dåliga skämt
<Ezim> obbe, :) np.
<Ezim> :) obbe jag ska åka iväg.
<Ezim> hade jag frukt hemma så hade jag nog inte haft samma sug.
<obbe> Ezim@  vart ska du då. hem ?
<Ezim> obbe, jag ska till lilla sthlm :).
<phnom> Sa ju det, 08a
<Ezim> haha phnom hälsa på.
<obbe> Jisses Amalia. Jag kör update upgrade. vad mycket det dimper ned
<Ezim> obbe, centos?
<obbe> Ezim@  Hm. Lilla Stockholm. Vad kan det vara. Göteborg
<obbe> Ezim@  Tok. ubuntu 12.04 så klart
<swecarp> gbg är ju centrum i svergie
<obbe> swecarp@  Ett centrum som ligger nästan ute i havet :)
<swecarp> ja det funkar
<swecarp> obbe,
<Ezim> obbe, nee. jag ska till sthlm.
<Ezim> obbe, :P vad vet amelia om ubuntu 12.04?
<obbe> Ezim@  Aha det var så du menade.
<Ezim> hon kör väl rpm distar
<obbe> Ezim@  Ps jag skrev Amalia
<Ezim> obbe, trodde du syftade på amelia :)
<swecarp> ok nu kallar sängen
<Ezim> swecarp, sovgott.
<Ezim> vet ej när jag igen kommer kunna logga in.
<obbe> Ezim@  Nä då hade jag skrivit det namnet
<obbe> Ezim@  Ingen smartphone ?
<Ezim> obbe, nee. jag föredrar just nu dum-mobil.
<obbe> Ezim@  Ok. men lycka till på din resa. Kom snart åter
<Ezim> obbe, :) det är inte sthlm äventyret som kommer ta tid.
<Ezim> det är andra saker.
<obbe> Ezim@  Aha. Love Is In the air
<bittin> tror jag försöker klura ut hur man crackar Windows 7 istället för att dra in Windows 8 Beta
<obbe> bittin@  Klura ut ? Det är ju ett vidöppet hål
<bittin> obbe, :p
<bittin> jo antar jag hittar svaret om jag googlar
<obbe> Men dom flesta crack på internet är bara skräp och funkar inte. men virus får du iaf :)
<bittin> obbe, har NOD 32
<obbe> bittin@  Tillåt mig småle
<obbe> Ett crak med virus ser inte Node 32.
 * salmiak lämnar obbe tillåtelse att småle. men inga storleenden! basta!
<Ezim> minns när man körde windows
<obbe> Tack
<Ezim> 1 av favorit antivirus programmen förr var nod32
<Ezim> innan den blev dålig
<obbe> Ezim@  Prata inte om eländet
<Ezim> obbe, den var grym i början. minns :) magiska fixet så kunde man ha det i tusentals år.
 * obbe ler bara lite försynt
<Ezim> obbe, innan jag gick över till linux körde jag avast.
<Ezim> minns förr då avast såg ut som mediaspelare
<Ezim> dock har den blivit bättre och bättre
<obbe> Ezim@  Ok. och jag använde det ypperliga AVG
<salmiak> sist jag körde antivirusprogram var nog winclam tror jag.....
<Ezim> :) nu när man kör linux behöver man som normal användare ej bry sig om sådant
<einand> både avast och avg är värdelösa
<Ezim> obbe, har aldrig gillat avg. precis som panda.
<einand> panda var bra för typ 10 år sedan
<Ezim> einand, inget är sämre än norman.
<obbe> Nä vem har antivirusprogram i Linux ?
<Ezim> obbe, det finns. avast, bitdefender tror jag också.
<einand> obbe: för att skydda windows användare, samt finns flera linux virus
<Ezim> clam samt annat.
<einand> själv föredrar jag nod32
<einand> en linuxanvändare kan fortfarande "bära" på smittan och smitta andra användare
<Ezim> einand, nod32 var bra. dock ogillade jag de stora ändringarna de gjorde.
<salmiak> antivirus i linux är väl mest för att kolla virus i mailen på server va
<Ezim> förr var jag galen i säkerhetsprogram. läste alla säkerhetstester och nod32 var riktig dålig mot slutet när jag testade för fullt.
<einand> Ezim: vad då för ändringar?
<obbe> Ezim@  Ok.. jag är iof inte helt uppdaterar på detta med antivirusprogram i win. men dom datorer som har win har jag kört in AVG. och det har funkat bra
<Ezim> einand, http://nod32.brothersoft.com/nod32antivirus-2.7.32-screenshots-1 så här såg nod32 när den var bra.
<Ezim> sedan dess har det gått ut för
<obbe> einand@  Jo det förstår jag. men lite beror det nog på vilka platser på nätete man besöker hur mycket virus som kommer
<einand> Ezim: ser fortfarnade ut som deras antivirus gör (dock är säkerhetspaketet asfult)
<einand> obbe: är nog berädd att hålla med där, själv har jag aldrig haft virus på typ 15 år
<Ezim> einand, nja sist jag testa såg den helt annorlunda ut.
<Ezim> sedan var den inte alls lika bra på hitta saker som förr
<obbe> einand@  Senaste gången var för kanske 8 år sen då jag körde win. och gick in på en .ru-sida
<Ezim> kaspersky var bra. dock var den seg.
<Ezim> oj vad mkt windows noj grejer vi :) skriver här
<Ezim> man kan tro det windows kanal
<obbe> Nja. Det är nog bara åt det negigativa hållet
 * obbe stavar som en kratta
<Ezim> så här ser min skydd ut: http://www.kubuntu.org/files/desktop-wee.png
<Ezim> :)
<obbe> Ezim@ Det enda skyyd jag har är att jag köper piller till min hustru
<Ezim> obbe, :) det är ju bra.
<obbe> Ezim@  Ja verkligen. För vem skulle gilla att det blev fler små itmän :)
<Ezim> obbe, :P jag skulle bli glad.
<obbe> :)
<Ezim> obbe, det är viktigare att vi hittar någon till realubot.
<Ezim> snart lär han tro einand :P är en kvinna.
<obbe> Ezim@  Jag söker med ljus och lycka efter ett offer
<Ezim> :P einand :P ska tydligen testat brasiliansk vaxning.
<einand> Ezim: faktiskt gjort
<Ezim> einand, :) jepp. tänk er realubot och einand. vad gulliga nördungar ni skulle få.
<Ezim> ni får bråka om vem som :P ska föda ungen
<einand> Ezim: tror min tjej blir sur då
<amelia> Ezim: hon kör faktiskt alla distributioner och dialekter i olika utsträkningar
<Ezim> einand, nejdå. varför ska hon det? han är ju av samma kön. så :P hon är nog ej avund.
<obbe> Men skärp er nu Detta är en Ubuntu-kanal. Det har överhetet sagt
<Ezim> amelia, nice.
<Ezim> obbe, :) ja. det var länge sedan det skrevs något ubuntu/linux relaterad.
<obbe> Har något testat detta med psyBNC som man kan installera i Ubuntu ?
<amelia> obbe: jag trodde du var bannad härifrån...
<obbe> amelia@  Jag ? varför då
<obbe> amelia@ Du måste förväxla mig med någon annan
<Ezim> http://grooveshark.com/s/Parole+Evil+Genius+Mix/1ltcKU?src=5
<Ezim> obbe, det är?
<amelia> obbe: du säger det... som t.ex. itmannen då?
<obbe> Ezim@  En lokal bouncer som man kan köra
<einand> varför är itmannen bannad?
<obbe> amelia@ vad är det med han då ?
<amelia> obbe: tror du att jag är dum i huvudet eller?
<amelia> -!- obbe [itmannen@bnc.dotbnc.se]
<obbe> amelia@ Nä du är nog en klok kvinna
<Ezim> :) är det korståg mot itmannen?
<einand> han förtjänar det garanterat, bara nyfiken på vad han gjorde för att trilla över kanten
<amelia> Ezim: uppför man sig inte åker man ut, det har varit för mycket tramsande här på sista tiden.
<amelia> einand: för min del respekterade han inte att han redan blivit bannad idag.
<einand> amelia: det förstod jag
<einand> undra bara vad han gjorde för att reta Barre
<amelia> einand: tramsade och trollade som vanligt skulle jag tro.
<einand> ok
<einand> på tal om irriterande, jag glömde köpa toapapper
<einand> sorry, men jag var tvungen att gråta ut någonstans
<Ezim> amelia, okej.
<Ezim> amelia, känns väl då att många borde bannas
<Ezim> jag har ej varit online på ett bra tag
<Ezim> men det var länge sedan diskussionerna var on-topic
<amelia> Ezim: ja, men vi får väl ta det som det kommer nu.
<Ezim> varför just itmannen som får ta smällen? har han kommit med grova utspel?
<amelia> Ezim: han har fört mest liv.
<Ezim> amelia, okej.
<amelia> Ezim: vi måste ju börja någonstans om det ska bli ändring.
<Ezim> amelia, ja det är bra. då hoppas jag att ni fullföljer det så inte enbart itmannen får erfara det. annars blir det ingen effekt.
<amelia> Ezim: om du vill kan jag i ditt fall överväga att räkna in tidigare bravader så att du kan dela smällen med itmannen.
<Ezim> amelia, :) jepp du kan göra det.
<Ezim> har inga problem.
<Ezim> amelia, :) bra banna en av de som hjälpt mest i kanalen. till skillnad från många admin som inte gör något här.
<Ezim> bra amelia du vet exakt hur man ska vara admin
<Ezim> :)
<lag^> :o
<lag^> Hej!
<amelia> Ezim: men om du tycker det är en bra idé att ta hänsyn till allt gammalt så har ju du, trots att du är hjälpsam, en hel del skit i bagaget också.
<Ezim> amelia, en del skit?
<Ezim> :) jag har inget skit i bagaget.
<Ezim> menar du "konflikten" med en viss medlem? jag fick väl min varning då.
<amelia> Ezim: nej nej, tror du precis som itmannen att vi glömmer för att du byter nick.
<Ezim> ska du banna för samma sak?
<Ezim> amelia, :) vem har sagt att jag bytte nick för att ni skulle glömma? jag skrev när jag bytte vem jag var.
<Ezim> men du har nog gäspat för mkt
<lag^> Vem är du Ezim ?
<Ezim> lag^, Kurdistan.
<lag^> Jaha
<amelia> Ezim: du kanske ska sluta jiddra nu.
<Ezim> amelia, :) vem är du bestämma vem som ska sluta jiddra?
<einand> vem var det?
<lag^> kurdistan
<einand> aha
<einand> rätt korkat att bråka med en op, när dom redan har ögonen på en.
<einand> även om jag brukar tycka att han är vettig
<einand> för det mesta
<amelia> han gör ett väldigt bra jobb när han hjälper andra, dock gör de inte en imun mot att bete sig illa.
<realubot> Det är låg nivå på op idag.
<realubot> Bannar folk för småsaker till höger och vänster.
<realubot> Det känns som om ni bannar för bannandets egen skull och inte för att folk gör så stora regelövertramp.
<CasperN> känns som att itmannen jobbat hårt på att få sin ban
<CasperN> inte bara idag alltså
<einand> att itmannen blev bannad kan jag förstå, Ezim kan diskuteras men han käfta mot amelia så anser att det är hennes fulla rätt.
<bittin> götta hittade ett fungerande cräck till Windos7 nu slipper jag köpa det o behöver bara köpa nytt grafikkort och mer ram efter påsk
<CasperN> och att bråka och ifrågasätta op, eller reta så som itmannen gjorde gör ju inte saken bättre
<CasperN> påsk == påskmust! :P
<einand> påsk = julmust omdöpt till påskmust
<CasperN> einand: njaa, vissa bolag har andra recept för påsk faktiskt
<realubot> itmannen och Kurdistan har varit väldigt aktiva i kanalen och håller lågan uppe. Utan personer som itmannen och Kurdistan så kommer kanalen vara helt tyst på dagarna.
<madbear> påsk = påskmust = julmust = jul ?
<CasperN> fast spelar det någon roll?
<CasperN> jag saknar redan julmust med
<madbear> påsk = jul
<einand> CasperN: nix faktiskt inte alla företag licenserar exakt samma sörja från ett och samma företag. Enda skillnaden mellan sorterna är sockermängden och kolsyran
<CasperN> einand: nej
<CasperN> inte alla
<einand> jo
<CasperN> men de flesta stora
<einand> det får inte kallas påskmust annars
<CasperN> läs på
<einand> gjort
<CasperN> Zeunerts är inte från Roberts
<einand> dom använder ju spendrups licens, så jo
<realubot> antii: Barre Jag tycker att op utdelar märkliga bannar. Jag tycker det är konstigt att kodein (tror jag det var) kommer undan med att kalla itamannen för "gravt störd", einand kommer undan med att kalla itmannen för "djävla korkad" och larsemil kommer undan med att kalla itmannen för "idiot" men när itmannen tjafsar och när Kurdistan kritiserar amelia så åker dom på bannar.
<realubot> antii: Det var inte till dig.
<realubot> amelia: Det var till dig och Barre.
<einand> Jag tycker det är fassinerande att du inte blivit bannad ännu
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker att det är mycket mer märkligt att du inte har blivit det.
<amelia> realubot: vi har haft den här diskussionen tusen gånger innan men jag säger det en sista gång nu. vi kan bara aggera på sådant som händer när vi är närvarande.
<einand> för jag har "tagit mig i kragen" och faktiskt inte ställt till med något här senaste halvåret
<realubot> amelia: Ja, ja.
<CasperN> einand: http://www.metro.se/noje/en-svenska-klassiker/Objflo!14_4458-23/ Roberts har två pulver, en för påsk och en för jul
<realubot> amelia: Jag har sagt vad jag tycker i.a.f. Jag vill inte tjafsa om det.
<einand> CasperN: spelar ingen större roll, när jag ringde runt så märkte bryggererna om
<CasperN> påstår de iaf, och blindtester säger att det är två olika för nästan alla märken
<einand> vi gjorde det när vi upptäckte att apoterkarens satte ettiketer över den gamla
<CasperN> http://addictedtojulmust.se/2010/04/den-eviga-fragan-ar-julmust-och-paskmust-samma-sak/
<CasperN> einand: det tror jag på, men inte att alla bolag gör det
<CasperN> och apotekarnas är kända för det
<CasperN> det är känt att deras julmnust och påskmust är samma
<einand> ringde till 6 bryggerier, glömt vilka nu då detta var 4 år sedan
<CasperN> även blindtest bekräftar det iaf, samt innehållsförteckning
<einand> skall nog göra det, lagra lite påskmust och köra ett blindtest till jul
<CasperN> Zeunerts påstår att deras inte kommer från Roberts, och det smakar ju verkligen inte samma som de andra heller
<einand> CasperN: sedan är ju frågan, eftersom recpetet är hemligt. så kanske dom bara altinerar proprtoionera lite mellan jul och påsk
<CasperN> men annars är nog de andra väldigt lika med möjligen skillnad att nygårda t.ex lagrar på ek
<CasperN> oavsett så tänker jag leva med placebo att det är olika, och njuta minst lika mycket vid påsk som vid jul :)
<einand> själv tänker jag leva med att dom är samma, så mår jag bra ;)
<CasperN> vad skulle de vinna på att ljuga om en så simpel sak?
<einand> marknadsföring
<CasperN> apotekarna påstår inte att deras är olik jul/påsk, de andra gör det, och blindtest gör det
<einand> sedan undrar jag vad som isf händer med all osåld julmust. Är oftast många förpackningar kvar, och en dag är allt borta
<einand> knappast att dom häller ut det
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> som man gör med mjölk
<einand> fast mjölk blir gammalt och dåligt
<CasperN> julmust blir iof inte dåligt, så det borde märkas om till lagrad istället :)
<CasperN> och säljas dyrare nästa år
<einand> typ
<CasperN> kanske det nygårda gör, när de häller upp på ekfat
<einand> iaf, appekarna, erkännde 2008 att det är samma, både för när man skrapa av ettiketen så var den gamla under, samt jag snacka med dom
<CasperN> köper upp all julmust och gör en fet grogg
<CasperN> och lägger på tunna
<CasperN> ja, andra länken bekräftar det ganska bra också
<einand> Av dessa tolv tillverkare har nio stycken svarat och åtta av dessa svarar att deras julmust och påskmust är tillverkade enligt samma recept. Det enda bryggeri som svarar undvikande är Grebbestad Bryggeri vilka hänvisar till företagshemligheter.
<einand> Åbro Bryggeri tillverkar nu endast julmust men bekräftar att Åbro julmust och Åbro påskmust var samma recept när dessa tillverkades.
<einand> Ett sent svar från Nyckel-Bryggerier bekräftar att deras jul- och påskmust skiljer sig åt. Alltså har tio av tolv tillverkare svarat, åtta av dessa svarar att deras julmust och påskmust är tillverkade enligt samma recept.
<CasperN> jaha, nu har du sagt att tomten inte finns typ :(
<CasperN> min världsbild är förstörd
<einand> CasperN: lagringen gör påskmusten bättre, så även om det är samma recept, är det inte samma smak (om det nu får dig att må bättre)
<CasperN> på tal om lagring, jag har en serie carnegie porter som jag lagrat från olika månader, de flesta flaskorna börjar bli över året gamla nu
<einand> CasperN: när är jag välkomen?
<CasperN> hehe
<CasperN> ska fixa några nya flaskor och jämföra med
<CasperN> förr lagrades de ett år på fabrik innan de ställdes ut i hyllan
<einand> nä, om saningen skall fram så dricker jag inte öl. Så jag hade inte kommit för den sakens skull
<CasperN> mm, jag dricker inte ofta heller, och alltid små mängder
<einand> De två gånger per decenium jag dricker så är det väldigt väldigt ljus öl. Typ heineken
<realubot> einand: Heineken smakar ganska mycket. Det finns ju öl med vattensmak, typ Budweiser.
<einand> realubot: jag brukar inte dricka öl, så vet inte
<CasperN> väldigt lite öl jag inte uppskattar, det skulle vara oppigårds, jag tål den inte, sedan är jag mest lagd åt smakbomber, och skulle aldrig lägga pengar på vattniga sorter mer än i okunskap
<CasperN> den/dem
<realubot> Hur gör man i LibreOffice för att kopiera ett blad (sheet) så att det inklistrade sheet:et i samma dokument referrerar till det ursprungliga dokumentet?
<realubot> Jag vill att värdena i kopian ska vara kopplade till värdena i originalet utan att behöva lägga in t.ex. =Sheet1.A4 i cell i kopian.
<petaspeedbeaver> realubot, har du testat att klistra in med shift+ctrl+v och välja "länk"?
<CasperN> http://www.meetup.com/GothPy/ 6 platser kvar i Github kurs den 22 mars, gbg
<CasperN> kanske intressant för er i området?
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> :D
<CasperN> ?
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Ska testa.
<petaspeedbeaver> realubot, skriv tillbaka och berätta om det funkar som du vill
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Du är en klippa. :D
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Det var exakt så jag ville ha det!
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Tackar tackar som tackar.
 * realubot är novis på Excel/Calc.
<CasperN> realubot: är du hardcore latexanvändare då? :P
<einand> CasperN: är nog sa att realubot är mer novis på allt ;)
<einand> men han läpr sig väldigt snabbt
<realubot> CasperN: Nope. Jag har bara använt LaTeX typ 1-3 ggr.
<K350> Varför i hela världen skapar procmail mbox med ett frågetecken efter - 'mbox?' ???
<realubot> einand: Lär sig väldigt snabbt och novis på allt? Hur hänger det ihop? Jag har ju använt Ubuntu sedan 2008.
<einand> realubot: ja, du lär dig väldigt snabbt, men när du ger dig på projekt så lär du dig
<einand> jag kan kalla dig många saker, men inlärningsproblem har du inte
<einand> och ja, det var närmaste komplemangen jag kommer ge dig ;)
<CasperN> finns så otroligt många saker med linux man önskar att man lärde sig första året :) ofta sa folk att man borde lära sig det, men då kändes det som att gå in i en vägg
<CasperN> sånt får mig att ifrågasätta om "nybörjarvänliga" distar verkligen är vad de kallar sig
<einand> beror på vad du vill lära dig, fördelen med "ubuntu" är att du fkatiskt kan använda linux numera utan att lära dig linux, utan programmen som finns i stället
<CasperN> jo precis, det är ju en sak som varierar beroende på ens mål med linux
<CasperN> och skulle man gå den hårda vägen direkt så skulle man få svårt att motivera det förmodligen
<realubot> einand: Jaha ja.
<realubot> Hur gör man i Calc för att i en cell få x timmar och y minuter där x kommer från t.ex. A5 och y kommer från t.ex. A7?
<realubot> Det här fungerar i en cell: =A7
<realubot> Men hur lägger man till textsträngen minuter och hur får man två värden från olika celler till samma cell?
<speedxcore> Jag letar efter ett bra/snabbt remote desktop program. Sort spelar ingen roll. Jag har testat många. Vill ha det effektivaste
<speedxcore> har testat: vnc, x11-forward blowfish, nomachine
<macrobat> realubot: kan du inte ha tidsformat i alla tre cellerna med timmar i en, minuter i en och plussa bägge i en?
<realubot> macrobat: Jag har alla minuter i en cell och så vill jag ha minuterna i hela timmar OCH resterande minuter.
<realubot> Så här:
<realubot> =QUOTIENT(A1,60)
<realubot> För att hå hur många hela timmar som minuter i A1 motsvarar.
<realubot> Sedan har jag i en annan cell:
<macrobat> plussa alla minuter och mod 60 och div 60 på dem? jag kan inte calc igentligen :D
<realubot> =MOD(A1,60) för att få resten i minuter.
<macrobat> jo
<realubot> macrobat: Alla minuter är redan ett enda tal men jag vill dela upp det talet i två nya tal i samma cel, ett av talen ska vara helta timmar och ett av talen ska vara rest. minuter.
<realubot> T.ex. A1: 130 minuter -> 2 h 10 min
<macrobat> två nya tal i samma cell? går det?
<realubot> macrobat: Det vet jag inte om det gör. :)
<macrobat> annars finns det väl tidsformat, som automagiskt kan hantera tid, plussa och dra ifrån
<realubot> macrobat: Jag tycker det hade varit smidigt med två tal i samma cell istället för två celler men Calc kanske inte fungerar så.
<macrobat> dela upp på två celler?
<realubot> macrobat: Jag har bara hittat funktioner för att skriva ut minuter sedan ..., tiden just nu o.s.v. men det är möjligt att det finns andra tidsfunktioner också.
<realubot> macrobat: Om jag delar upp minuter i hela timmar och rest. minuter på två celler så är det inte något problem.
<macrobat> jag gjorde ngt spreadsheet för sömnstatistik för länge sen, hittar det inte just nu :(
<realubot> Det här gör det: Cell 1: =quotient(A1,60) Cell 2: =MOD(A1,60) där A1 är cellen som innehåller tot. antal minuter.
<einand> realubot: vad vill du göra?
<realubot> Jag vill skapa en enkel tabell som översätter minuter i hela timmar och resterande minuter. T.ex. Totalt 130 minuter ska räknas om som 2 h och 10 min.
<einand> aha
<realubot> Jag vill ha 2 h och 10 min i samma cell där h och min beräknas från värdet av cell A1 som innehåller tot. min.
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag vet hur man gör det i två celler
<macrobat> dags att nanna
<realubot> einand: Jag vet att: =QUOTIENT(A1,60) räknar ut hela timmar.
<realubot> einand: Och =MOD(A1,60) räknar ut resten.
<realubot> av divisionen.
<einand> precis
<realubot> Men jag vet inte hur jag får cellen att se ut så här: x h y min
<einand> går ju att fulösa genom att konventera om det till en sträng
<einand> men om det finns något "rätt" sätt vet jag inte
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur jag lägger in textsträngarna "h" och "min" och samtidigt TVÅ värden som beräknas från värdet i en cell (A1)
<einand> du får "temp" laggra det i en cell som är osynlig
<realubot> einand: Konvertering duger.
<einand> tex på en annan sida
<realubot> Det är en omständig lösning men sure...
<realubot> Det är lite finlir det här. Det fungerar att ha det i en cell men det hade sett snyggare ut att ha två värden i en cell inkl. textsträngarna.
<realubot> *fungerar att ha det i en cell var
 * realubot googlar på Calc + convert to text string.
<realubot> Jösses. Ska man behöva lära sig Excel också? :|
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-16
<bittin> bytte MicroSD kort till ett klass 4 istället för klass 2 i min tablet och den känns helt ny
<K350> Någon som använder fetchmail, procmail och mutt här?
<johanbr> K350, ja till de första två
<K350> google är inte min kompis idag :-p
<johanbr> vad är problemet?
<K350> Jag hittar ingen guide/hjälp om hur man sätter upp mutt med mixmaster
<johanbr> mixmaster som i remailer?
<K350> Jo, ja just det.
<K350> Eller, ja - där har vi ett till sökord
<johanbr> har inte använt det själv, men det borde väl inte vara nån skillnad mot att leverera till annan mailserver...
<K350> Nja. nä kanske inte. Mutt har någonslags 'mix' funktion man ska använda sig av. Vet dock inte hur
<K350> Jag begriper inte. Det finns inte en enda guide om hur man sätter upp mutt med mixmaster. Kommer jag någonsin på det ska jag verkliga skriva en sån
<phnom> Morrn
<Markslap> oi
<einand> Swedish news: http://i.imgur.com/3v3ks.jpg today <3
<phnom> Hmm,  undrar hur spotify bestämmer vilka artister som är relaterade... I min värld ligger goa trance rätt långt bort från indie pop och metal, men tydligen inte.
<arand> Baserat på vad andra hoppar mellan, antar jag.
<coobra> baserat på idioter som hoppar mellan  saker på fyllan
<phnom> Det är ju ett fantastiskt dåligt sätt att bestämma det på.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<haffe> phnom: Jag skulle tro att den är rätt korkad.
<haffe> Det är nog andra människor som lyssnade på det der här lyssnade också på.
<phnom> Jo, men det var ju inte det jag väntade mig, ville ju ha andra artister som spelar ungefär likadan musik
<tiina> hej
<tiina> hej
<tiina> min gimp har blivit avinstallerat???
<tiina> det går installera det på nytt?
<tiina> beroende fel med libgimp filer??
<kodein> "sudo aptitude install gimp"
<phnom> Ah, classical tiina
<haffe> Vad nu?
<kodein> Vad är det som händer.
<haffe> Det är nått skumt på gång.
<kodein> bäst att ringa piff och puff
<Nafallo> neje! maila
<arand> Hmm, ska bi intressant och se vad för något adjektiv på Q som det blir härnäst, finns inte så mycket bra att välja på "quale" kanske? "querimonious" skulle dock passa bra i dessa tider :þ
<kodein> Quaint Quagga
<arand> Quant är nog lite för tamt...
<arand> *quaint
<kodein> Queer Quagga, då
<arand> Hehe
<arand> quale quoll eller quale quakka, skulle jag gissa på.
<Barre> Queasy Quail
<arand> Eller nej, hmm, quale är ju ett substantiv, attans
<Barre> Quirky Quail sätter jag mina pengar på :)
<arand> Hmm, skulle nog gå på Quixotic Quelea
<arand> När man tänker efter
<arand> Finns inte så många positiva adjektiv på Q verkar det som :)
<Barre> vad betyder Quixotic?
 * Barre undrar också hur det uttalas :P
<Markslap> Cuesotic.
<Markslap> I'd say.
<arand> Barre: Kommer från Don Quixote - idealistisk, chivalerisk, visionär, övermodig, impulsiv - [kwik-sot-ik]
<arand> Markslap: Erm?
<Markslap> Det går det med.
<Markslap> X är alltid knepigt. :P
<kodein> don kischott
<arand> Djuret finns det ju fler alternativ, tog "African weaver bird" men där har man inte så stor chans att procka antar jag
<kodein> de har ju kört mytiska djur tidigare också
<arand> Har ju inte haft e fågel sen heron, som också var LTS...
<kodein> och ex quaggan är ju utdöd
<Barre> arand: tackar... jag googlade och läste på :)
 * Barre har lärt sig något nytt idag så nu kan han sluta jobba med gött samvete
<kodein> Ubuntu Racist Raccoon
<spacebug-> Queer Quagga skulle jag rösta för ;)
<Kimmen> vad är kommande? Prancing Pony?
<arand> Precise Pangolin
<arand> (bältdjur)
<spacebug-> haha Pony hade ju annars varit kul
<K350> I multimedia under systemsettign är mitt ljudkort det första valet. Men i /proc/asound/modules är fel kort första valet. Hur åtgärdar jag nu detta?
<spacebug-> K350: du kan ändra default kort m.m i /etc/pulse/
<spacebug-> default.pa är det nog du vill ändra i. Default sink-device mm
<speedxcore> Jag letar efter ett sätt att populera pdf filer med xml data. Ett smidigt terminalprogram som är FLOSS eftersöks.
<kodein> varför inte lite xslt för att smeta din xml-fil till en docbook-fil?
<realubot> speedxcore: Hallå spacey.
<realubot> speedxcore: Du kanske får göra det i två steg? Extrahera stats ur xls-filen med python-xlrd och sedan skriva den till en pdf?
<realubot> spacebug-: Hallå spacey.
<spacebug-> tja
<realubot> spacebug-: Var har du varit?
<spacebug-> hu? jag är väl alltid här ;)
<realubot> Du har ju varit så tyst.
<spacebug-> jag har inget vettigt att säga :P
<kodein> way to föregå med gott exempel
<realubot> spacebug-: Vem har sagt att man måste sga något vettigt för att säga någonting?
<spacebug-> nä kolla bara på politiker :D
<realubot> Hur vettig var kodein kommentar t.ex?
<realubot> sdu hade inte blivit en bra politiker. Vad tycker spacebug- om det här?
<realubot> ...
<realubot> *Du
<kodein> realubot: puss på dig med
 * realubot hånglar upp kodein.
<spacebug-> jag ändrar åsikt för ofta
<realubot> kodein: Jag drar dig i benet lite bara.
<realubot> Så vad händer i kväll då?
<AndIrc__> Ubuntu grabbar Ubuntu
<realubot> Ubuntu ja. Just det.
<spacebug-> bugrapportera som vanligt..
<realubot> Jag har inte rapporterat en enda bugg.
<spacebug-> jag lyckas hitta dom mest hela tiden känns det som
<realubot> Vad är det för buggar du hittar?
<speedxcore> realubot: tack för tipset. ska fundera vidare.
<realubot> Jag stöter nästan aldrig på buggar men så använder jag ju samma program nästan hela tiden.
<spacebug-> realubot: senast rapporterade jag denna https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/953349
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953349 in unity "keybindings for chaging desktop gets sent to the running application" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest81668> Är väl inga buggar kvar i 6.0
<realubot> spacebug-: Well done spacey.
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha, jag det låter ju inte bra att den sänder till aktivt fönster också.
<realubot> 6.0?
<Guest81668> Nä nu ska jag åka hem från byn
<realubot> HakanS: Hakan!
<HakanS> realubot: hEJ
<spacebug-> nu ska här liras innebandy, bbl
 * HakanS hade CapsLock nedtryckt
<Guest81668> real vi höres
<Guest81668> :)
 * arand bindar capslock till meta ;)
<arand> Blir man av med den mest konterproduktiva tangenten någonsin.
<HakanS> realubot: Var det något du ville?
<realubot> HakanS: Nej. Jag ville bara ha uppmärksamhet. :)
<HakanS> realubot: Aha.
<CasperN> arand: jag har capslock på shift+capslock
<CasperN> så jag kan ha capslock till allt annat
<arand> Jo, jag använder ju vim, så meta på capslock är mycket trevligt
<arand> Annat än att man slipper ATT SKRIKA SPORADISKT
<CasperN> hehe
<CasperN> precis
<HakanS> Nu har jag inaktiverat CapsLock
<arand> ~ Och så välkomnar vi dig, HakanS, till de frälstas skara ~
 * realubot funderar på att inaktivera CapsLock.
<HakanS> Tack!
<HakanS> realubot: Det är väldigt lätt gjort i KDE
<realubot> HakanS: Jag använder Unity.
<realubot> HakanS: Det vekrar inte svårt i Unity heller: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-and-enable-caps-lock-in-ubuntu.html
<realubot> Det kanske är det som programmet i KDE gör också?
<CasperN> ojdå, fler som bytte nu :)
<CasperN> bra
<realubot> "Redan på 1830-talet fanns idén om en dator. Den brittiske matematikern Charles Babbage drömde om att konstruera en ångdriven maskin som skulle utföra automatiska beräkningar styrda av program som lagrades på hålkort. Han kallade sin maskin för den analytiska maskinen, men han lyckades aldrig bygga den. Det skulle dröja hundra år innan den nödvändiga tekniken fanns tillgänglig."
<realubot> Den analytiska maskinen. Det är en bra benämning av en dator.
<realubot> Datorn ligger högst i Tekniska museets tävling över 100 innovationer: http://www.100innovationer.com/svensk/innovationerna.134.html
<CasperN> skiftnyckel är överskattat
<K350> spacebug-: Ah, tack. Ska koppla in ett externt - usb - M-Audio Fast Track pro kort. Blri säker tmassor med problem med det :-)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<haffe> Hej alla crazy party people.
<spacebug-> tillhör inte den kategorin men säger hej ändå ;)
<haffe> Jag är inte så crazy jag heller.
<haffe> Jag är mest trött.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Buse> Tjenare killar skulle behöva hjälp med att cracka ett spel :) hur man gör
<antii> ._.
<haffe> ^.||.^
<HakanS> Buse: Är det bara killar som får hjälpa dig?
<Buse> Omg är du här också :) okej kan en kille eller tjej hjälpa mig?
<Buse> Men här var det lagom dött.....
<Nafallo> Buse: ehrm. sorry. men freenode tillater inte snack om att skapa warez.
<Nafallo> Buse: vanligen hall dig till natverkets, och kanalens, regler.
<Buse> what
<Buse> är ny på ubuntu
<Nafallo> Buse: om du vill ha ett spel. köp det.
<Buse> jag har köpt det?
<Buse> får man inte cracka det endå?
<Nafallo> ehrm. om du kopt det, varfor skulle du behova komma runt kopieringsskydd?
<Nafallo> och nej. att ta sig runt kopieringsskydd brukar inte vara speciellt lagligt.
<Buse> Men om man har köpt ett spel och vill lira utan cd så får man väll göra det?
<Nafallo> iaf inte "lagligt" att prata om pa det har natverket :-)
<Nafallo> Buse: varfor mailar du inte tillverkaren och fragar?
<CasperN> Buse: isåfall försök kopiera skivan och montera den som en iso
<maxjezy> Buse, får å får.. får får lamm som blir kebab.
<Nafallo> Buse: om de tillater det kan de sakert hjalpa dig dessutom.
<K350> Tänkte kolla in den här usenet grejjen. Tips på bra textläges klienter?
<HakanS> christoffer: God afton.
<christoffer> HakanS, hej
<christoffer> Svarade  jo-erlend något senast efter jag hade stukit?
<johanbr> K350, slrn eller tin kanske
<HakanS> christoffer: inte vad jag kan påminna mig.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> christoffer: Extons blogg finns i planeten nu.
<christoffer> jag kommer vara ganska inaktiv denna helg fram tills på tisdag/onsdag
<christoffer> flytten sker nu på måndag
<christoffer> och städ under helgen
<christoffer> perfeky
<christoffer> perfekt*
<HakanS> christoffer: Ska du flytta igen?
<christoffer> Är planeten något du vill ta upp på nästa möte eller ska vi vänta ett med det och fokusera på valet?
<christoffer> jag flyttar till Västerås nu
<christoffer> alla mina möbler flyttade i december
<christoffer> med min sambo
<christoffer> nu åker jag ner med det sista
<christoffer> från Luleå
<christoffer> kom precis hem från min sista tenta här
<christoffer> så nu är det över för den här gången =)
<HakanS> christoffer: Lite avkoppling nu då?
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> ska se på source code alldeles strax
<christoffer> efter jag ätit middag
<HakanS> christoffer: Vi väntar med planeten till ett senare möte.
<christoffer> låter b ra
<christoffer> bra
<HakanS> Vaddå för source code?
<arand_> Den filmen har väl inget att göra med foss?
<arand_> Vilket är lite tråkigt ...
<christoffer> Jag vet inte har inte sett den än :P
<christoffer> filmen heter "Source code" vet inte vad det anspelar på faktiskt
<johanbr> har vår hjälte satt alla semikolon på rätt ställe? kommer han ihåg att alltid använda == för jämförelse? kommer programmet att länkas med rätt bibliotek?
<johanbr> spänningen är olidlig!
<Barre> hahahaha
<christoffer> =)
<christoffer> Jag tror det mer handlar om ...om källkoden har bra algoritmer och faktiskt kan köras på linjär tid
<K350> johanbr: Tack för tips :-)
<christoffer> det blir lite mer spänning i det
<christoffer> eller så är det skit-kod så tar minst exponentiell tid...då får jag sitta här framför filmen väldigt länge
<HakanS> Hoppas inte att den går in i en oändlig loop.
<CasperN> igår släpptes darktable 1.0 och anses vara en stabil version för den som är sugen på ett trevligt fotoredigeringsprogram
<Barre> CasperN: är det någon "öppen" variant på lightroom?
<CasperN> kan man säga
<Barre> har du kört den själv?
<CasperN> inte så bloatad i form av att det finns färdiga macros till allt
<CasperN> jupp
<CasperN> många funktioner är darktable ensamma om
<CasperN> och det är en del inovativa gränsssnittslösningar som är riktigt bra
 * Barre har inte någon bra erfarenhet av opensource varianter av fotobilbliotek
<Barre> vågar jag prova darktable
<CasperN> jadå
<CasperN> risken är att du kommer tycka om det
<Dynamit> Hej
<Barre> tidigare så förstördes metadata på SAMTLIGA mina bilder, jag upptäckte det försent för att kunna återställa det... det vill jag inte vara med om igen
<Barre> hej hej
<Dynamit> Jag har BootMenu i min N900 och har android på mitt sd-kort men vet inte hur jag ska göra för att få bootmenu att förstå att det finns ett till os så jag kan ladda det
<HakanS> Barre: Men darktable är inget fotobiblioteks-program. Eller har jag fel CasperN?
<CasperN> jo, delvis
<Barre> HakanS: det är det och mycket mer (som jag förstår det när jag läser manulen :P)
<CasperN> det finns en del av programmet som heter lighttable
<HakanS> Men inte som Digikam väl?
<CasperN> men i första hand är det ett postpro program
<CasperN> nja, inte så bra som digikam
<CasperN> det är ingen organisering av bilder vad jag vet
<CasperN> jo, det är det visst :P
<Barre> synd bara att raw-importen är så svårt att få bra i linux
<CasperN> HakanS: det var länge sedan jag körde didikam, svårt att svara på hur det står sig mot det
<CasperN> digi*
<CasperN> dte är ett relativt nytt program, men huvudsaken är att det är "nondestructive" redigering av bilderna
<CasperN> darktable känns väldigt likt lightroom, men inte så omfattande än
<CasperN> sedan går de sin egen väg med vissa verktyg, darktables "equalizer" är galet bra, och flowet i deras gui gör programmet riktigt behagligt att arbeta med
<CasperN> där har många program mycket att lära ifrån
<Philip5> darktable och digikam är väl mer kompliment till varandra än konkurenter
<CasperN> digikam är så kde peroende så det är ett dåligt val för många
<CasperN> p=b :)
<Philip5> Barre: har du testat aftershot pro för raw-hantering?
<CasperN> mitt grövsta stavfel :P
<Barre> mycket spännande projekt... kommer installera darktable under våren och testa på ett subset av mitt bibliotek...
<Barre> Philip5: nope.
<Philip5> Barre: är inte fritt men finns för linux och har köpts upp av corel
<Barre> CasperN: p och b ligger ju "nästan" brevid varandra på tangentbordet... ett vanligt skrivfel ;P
<Philip5> Barre: var tidigare bibble som de uppdaterat lite
<Barre> Philip5: ahh... kostar?
<CasperN> Barre: jag tror det har med uttalet
<CasperN> fel i skallen som får mig att misstolka vad jag tänker
<Philip5> Barre: finns 30 dagars trial
<Barre> Philip5: testar det tillsammans med darktable..
<Philip5> Barre: som du sedan låser upp med eget serienummer om du köper
 * Barre uppdaterar sin todolista
<Philip5> Barre: gör det. jag kör aftershot iaf
 * CasperN lider tydligen av en mild form av dyslexi, fullt medveten om alla stavfel när han korrekturläser 
<realubot> Hur länge kommer itmannen och Ezim att vara bannade?
<CasperN> och det fick jag då fan ingen kompensation för i skolan, mumel mumel....
<realubot> Det är många dyslektiker som inte har fått kompensation i skolan. Men på universitet så har eleven rätt till ljudböcker och uppspelningsenhet.
<HakanS> realubot: De har nog fått reda på detta av OParna.
<realubot> Jaha ja. Det är jag inte så säker på då jag inte har fått reda på det när jag har varit bannad.
<Philip5> realubot: en vecka tror jag men jag är inte insatt i frågan
<maxjezy> käka oxfile med beasås och potatisgratäng
<maxjezy> i did
<maxjezy> beasås är fan nice med chili i
<maxjezy> smakerna blandas fint
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du inte skaffa en sådan här 3d-printer? http://www.tuwien.ac.at/en/news/news_detail/article/7444/
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe inte just nu
<maxjezy> har bokat in alla pengar på älgkött för hösten
<maxjezy> jag måste verkligen tipsa om windows 8
<maxjezy> värt att testa skiten nu när det är gratis, riktigt soft OS
<CasperN> maxjezy: vad är det du gillar mest med win 8?
<maxjezy> hastigheten vid uppstart är nice
<maxjezy> sen att den laddar allt mer effektivt än 7an känns det som
<maxjezy> rappare
<maxjezy> även på så lite ram och cpu spelar den fint
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<maxjezy> metro känns dessutom mer uttänkt än unity
<CasperN> ok, är det någon hibernation grej som gör att det laddar snabbt vid boot?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, men det bootar myyyyycket snabbare än ubuntu
<maxjezy> halvera tiden typ
<CasperN> ofan
<maxjezy> de har nog inga större problem med buggar osv för de är ju typ windows 7
<CasperN> bara en tidsfråga innan någon klonar metro till linux
<maxjezy> är ju endel jobb
<maxjezy> windows 7 drivers funkar ju i windows 8 med
<maxjezy> så de är nice också
<madbear> men vad spelar boottid för roll? linux behöver du adrig starta om
<maxjezy> madbear, de där är en myt
<maxjezy> linux är idag 1000 olika distar som beter sig olika
<Philip5> undrar vart den där swecarpen håller hus
<maxjezy> vissa behöver stängas av oftare än andra men de flesta behöver startas om då å då för olika drivers och kernelskituppdateringar
<CasperN> tur det, för jag skulle inte vilja vara låst på en dist
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du filmat något skoj med din hyperfeta kamera då?
<madbear> när jag gjorde en egen dist och körde på 900mhz startade den snabbare än win 8
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> madbear, tinycore boota snabbt
<madbear> ja nu vet jag inte vad du använder din dator till
<madbear> men som hacker är det skitdrygt med windows
<madbear> man blir otroligt låst
<maxjezy> som professionell porrsurfare är linux bra
<realubot> Metro? Har inte MS bättre fantasi än så?
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtzUphc_7Gs gratisspel till lniux av Ankama Games
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag startar om min dator max 2 ggr/dygn.
<CasperN> boottiden ska anpassas till tiden det tar att koka en kopp te
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll hur bra Win 8 blir för problemet är att det fortfarande är stängd källkod.
<maxjezy> realubot, du är för tjurig, hur ofta kollar du ens koden?
<CasperN> men windows kan ändå komma med bra idéer
<maxjezy> du litar på att någon där ute ska kolla den
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en princip.
<maxjezy> ingen där ute kollar den
<maxjezy> vem orkar kolla 4000 00000 rader kod dag ut och in
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kollar inte koden ofta men jag får göra det om jag vill och andra gör det för att bygga om koden så att jag och många med mig får bättre kod.
<maxjezy> bättre med låst kod än ingen kod alls
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8#Hardware_requirements
<maxjezy> låga systemkrav
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<HakanS> Läs här vad ofri programvara kan ställa till med: http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/03/16/varfor-fri-programvara-ar-battre-an-ofri/
<realubot> Påvel borde ha vit bakgrund bakom texten i bloggen. Det gör texten mer läsvänlig.
<CasperN> ser bra ut i links tycker jag :)
<maxjezy> HakanS, fri är bättre för att han är snål och tror att samma licens ska räcka livet ut?
<maxjezy> ett argument jag tycker funkar för fri programvara är att ofta fler människor kan jobba i grupp utanför länders och väggars gränser ihop
<maxjezy> vilket skapar kontakter
<HakanS> Det har inget med snålhet att göra.
<maxjezy> och det ger nokia möjligheten att connecta people
<realubot> "Till sist ledsnade jag på allt vad ofria skräpprogram heter. Jag och min bekant gjorde om omslaget från början i min urgamla version av InDesign och med typsnitt som jag har koll på. Nu vet jag att filen kommer att fungera tills boken kan gå i tryck."
<maxjezy> nokia är finskt
<realubot> Varför använde dom inte InkScape?
<realubot> Eller Scribus...
<maxjezy> han gjorde säkert ett jobb och förväntas få pengar för det jobbet
<maxjezy> sen tror han andra ska jobba fritt och gratis
<HakanS> realubot: För att tryckerier kräver InDesign-filer.
<realubot> Nokia? Finns dom kvar?
<realubot> HakanS: Jaha. Kasst.
<einand> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/3v3ks.jpg
<HakanS> maxjezy: Vad tycker du om fri bprogramvara?
<HakanS> *programvara
<maxjezy> de beror lite på vilken programvara vi snackar om
<maxjezy> de mesta ja testat har varit besvikelser
<maxjezy> men det finns ju en och annan guldklimp
<HakanS> Ubuntu t.ex.?
<maxjezy> mypaint, blender och xchat
<maxjezy> ubuntu är väl bra men ja tycker debian är bättre
<HakanS> maxjezy: Vad anser du om principen att programvara bör vara fri?
<maxjezy> tokig
<realubot> einand: Ja, det där var ju bra publicitet.
<realubot> einand: Bra bild också. Var det fotografens idé att du skulle stå upp bakom N?
<maxjezy> den kan vara fri, men bör, näe de tycker jag är för mycket.
<einand> realubot: nja
<realubot> Frågan är om riksdagen har något val? Böterna tickar ju på.
<realubot> Morgan Johansson snackar ju skit om telefonerna. Internet används ju till så mycket mer än vad telefonerna förr användes till så det går ju inte att jämföra lagring av telefonkommunikation med internetkommunikation.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl en sak att betala för programvara men Påvel skulle ju behöva betala för en produkt han inte behöver bara för att företaget låser in honom (eg. hans inDesign-fil) och har monopol på en bransch.
<Philip5> swecarp: där är du ju
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är som om du skulle behöva betala för filer som du har skapat i Windows XP när du försöker öppna filerna i Win7/8.
<maxjezy> realubot, så branchen funkar
<maxjezy> software = mjukvara
<maxjezy> mjuk vara
<swecarp> Philip5,  du är här
<maxjezy> dvs, en vara.
<maxjezy> en produkt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du borde vara emot piratkopierad film/musik eftersom piratkopiering kostar företagen som producerar filmerna pengar.
<Philip5> swecarp: tänte att du kanske är intresserad av att testa digikam 2.6 beta2 och se om det skulle funka med import från kameran
<maxjezy> givetvis är jag det
<swecarp> testar allt Philip5
<maxjezy> det är ju samma som snatteri
<maxjezy> dom som har åkt fast förtjänar verkligen sina dommar
<Philip5> swecarp: jag kan skicka dig deb-paket om du vill ha. det är en bunt med 97 mb med paket i så fall
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Köp alla filmer i fortsättningen så att skådisarna slipper gå till soss.
<maxjezy> realubot, rätt!
<swecarp> kör på Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: då kommer de nu
<realubot> Och sätt in en fet summa på filmbolagens konton för filmerna du har snott.
<maxjezy> jag har inte snott något
<swecarp> annars inget nytt Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: med vad?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har ca 40rader att mata in i översättningen
<maxjezy> realubot, du tycker inte det är dumt att säga att något är bättre bara för att det är fri mjukvara?
<Philip5> swecarp: coolt
<swecarp> ja inga nya prylar eller program
<Philip5> swecarp: vad för prylar eller program?
<swecarp> foto prylar eller fotoprogram du testar ju en massa
<Philip5> aha, jo sånt är ju kul
<Philip5> swecarp: vad skulle du vilja ha då som du inte har?
<swecarp> ett macro objektiv skulle vilja fota blommor i macro
<swecarp> eller ett fisheÿ́
<swecarp> snart är filen nere
<Philip5> swecarp: ja ett riktigt bra macro vore kul
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu kommer det roliga skall försöka instalera 2,6
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> skall alla deb filer köras går det att gör det enkelt genom att markera alla och dra igång instalationen
<swecarp> Philip5,  räcker det att jag instalerar den som heter 48_alldeb
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Det tycker jag inte. Det beror på vad man värderar hos produkten. Funktion, pris, öppenhet?
<Philip5> swecarp: nej
<swecarp> Philip5,  skall jag instalera varje deb fil var för sig
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag värderar öppenheten så högt så det ska mycket till om sluten kod ska vara bättre.
<swecarp> philip har  2 hundar som behöver ut åter om 10 min
<Philip5> swecarp: nej de är beroende av varandra så du måste installera dem i ett svep
<Philip5> swecarp: men du behövar bara motsvarande av dem som du tidigare har installerat
<realubot> einand: http://www.gp.se/ekonomi/1.890449-protester-mot-ny-datalag
<einand> realubot: :9
<einand> http://www.gp.se/ekonomi/1.890449-protester-mot-ny-datalag
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är jag tillbaka
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan inte köra deb filerna
<realubot> einand: Det var ju den länken jag postade precis?
<arand> swecarp: Använd dpkg med glob för at installera
<realubot> swecarp: sudo dpkt -i file.deb
<arand> swecarp: "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<realubot> *dpkg
<realubot> swecarp: *dpkg
<realubot> einand: Ta en kopp kaffe nu.
<swecarp> realubot,  instalerar det alla deb filerna so är i tar filen
<realubot> einand: Det har du förtjänat.
<realubot> swecarp: Nej, bara filen som heter file.deb. Ska du installera alla får du göra som arand skrev eller...
<realubot> for file in /path/to/dir/*.deb; do sudo -i file; done
<realubot> Där /path/to/dir/ är sökvägen till katalogen där du har packat upp alla deb-filerna.
<realubot> swecarp: Det borde fungera med sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> Oj, skrev fel: for file in /path/to/dir/*.deb; do sudo dpkg -i file; done
<realubot> Ska det stå.
<swecarp> nu fattar jag inget
<realubot> Eller som sagt: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/dir/*.deb
<realubot> Där /path/to/dir är sökvägen i filsystemet till platsen där filerna ligger.
<realubot> swecarp: Du har en tar-fil?
<realubot> swecarp: En packad fil med deb-filer i?
<realubot> swecarp: Packa upp alla packade filer i en katalog, t.ex. i en katalog som du skapar och döper till /home/swecarp/debs/
<swecarp> japp realubot  har packet uppden och det är ett par deb filer i den katalogen
<realubot> swecarp: Var ligger filerna då? /home/swecarp/... ?
<realubot> swecarp: Du ser det med kommandot: find $HOME -iname '*.deb'
<realubot> Om du inte vet...
<realubot> Sedan kör du: cd /path/to/dir/debs/ && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<swecarp> den kligger i hem och i under mappen dcc filer
<realubot> Förutsatt att filerna ligger i /path/to/dir/debs/
<realubot> swecarp: Då skriver du så här:
<swecarp> fy vad jag stavar illa och jag som håller på med översättning
<realubot> cd $HOME/dcc && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> swecarp: Skit i stavningen. Det viktiga är att man förstår budskapet.
<swecarp> a vafan jag väntar till final kommer på digikam '
<swecarp> så jag kan göra en upp dat av den
<realubot> swecarp: Men ligger alla deb-filer i dcc-katalogen i din Hemkatalog?
<swecarp> japp lägger en skärmdump på det
<realubot> Om du kör det här kommandot, vad får du då: ls -l $HOME/dcc/*.deb
<realubot> swecarp: Strunta i skärmdumpen.
<realubot> swecarp: Ge mig resultatet av: find $HOME -iname 'dcc/*.deb'
<realubot> swecarp: Ge mig resultatet av: find $HOME/dcc -iname '*.deb'
<realubot> Så får du skriva, fel av mig.
<swecarp> vafan inget funkar
<haffe> Slå lite på det.
<haffe> Det brukar hjälpa.
<swecarp> realubot,  svaret find: "/home/marten/dcc": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> swecarp: DÃ¥ ligger inte deb-filerna i en katalog som heter dcc som du skrev.
<realubot> 22:21 < swecarp> den kligger i hem och i under mappen dcc filer
<swecarp> realubot,  ett litet fel i mappnamnet fixat det  här kommer svaret
<swecarp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886951/
<Philip5> swecarp: sudo dpkg -i digikam_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb digikam-data_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_all.deb kipi-plugins_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb kipi-plugins-common_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_all.deb libkface1_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb libkface-data_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_all.deb libkgeomap1_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb libkgeomap-data_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_all.deb
<Philip5> libkvkontakte1_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb libkvkontakte-data_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_all.deb libmediawiki1_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb showfoto_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_amd64.deb
<Philip5> swecarp: ops, byt ut alla amd64 mot i386
<swecarp> Philip5,  tack för den
<Philip5> swecarp: om den klagar på något som saknas eller är i konflikt så lägg till även det paketet
<einand> realubot: jag förväntar att se mig där i morgon
<Philip5> einand: hur leker livet som nikonist?
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du vaken en stund?
<maxjezy> ska visa en rendering sen
<Philip5> glor lite på tv bara
<maxjezy> ocean sim
<realubot> einand: Det där lät roligt. Förväntar du dig att se dig själv där imorgon?
<Philip5> umm
<einand> Philip5: ?
<einand> Philip5: jag har aldrig rökt i hela mitt liv
<realubot> einand: ;)
<Philip5> einand: du har väl en nikon
<einand> aha ,)
<einand> lol
<einand> jo
<Philip5> ;)
<einand> Philip5: går finfint, lyckats ta två bra bilder ;)
<Philip5> najs
<einand> Philip5: nä, börjat leka med halv automatiska inställningarna nu
<einand> Philip5: köpte eye-fi, SD kort med inbyggt Wifi-N
<realubot> swecarp: cd $HOME/dcc && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> swecarp: Nej!
<realubot> swecarp: cd /home/marten/dcc/digikam-2.6.0~beta2-debs/ && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> Så så klart.
<Philip5> einand: så nu är du halvproffs
<einand> Philip5: absolut ;)
<einand> Philip5: nädå långt ifrån
<einand> Philip5: var dock med ett proffs i slottskogen (park i göteborg) häromdagen som hjälpte mig med lite tips och tricks
<Philip5> kul
<einand> absolut
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du inte filma lite då
<maxjezy> einand, filmar du i HD?
<Philip5> ska ju gärna ha något kul att filma
<realubot> Slottskogen ja. Där drack man folköl i tonåren samtidigt som man höll utkik efter polisen.
<maxjezy> ja men något att tracka, en vägg med lite nålar på?
<einand> Philip5: har iaf knäppt nästan 100GB bilder på 3 veckor nu ;)
<maxjezy> sen kan du ju dansa brevid
<maxjezy> eller något
<einand> Philip5: fast det inkluderar 700MB video kom jag på
<Philip5> einand: fotar du raw eller jpg
<maxjezy> tror inte han tagit 100 000 bilder
<maxjezy> men, who knows
<einand> Philip5: jpeg än så länge, eftersom jag laddar upp bilderna över 3g
<maxjezy> einand kanske är luckkkey luuke på avtryckaren
<realubot> Fyllo: http://www.expressen.se/ImageHandler.axd?imageFormat=secondColumn&guid=6e042290-64ef-4bae-8bf4-4fa0fa4d5a98
<einand> en bild är ca 7MB stor, knäpper strax över 1000 bilder om dagen
<realubot> 3:e pris i Årets bild.
<realubot> einand: Problemet blir att radera 99% av bilderna.
<realubot> Och sortera...
<maxjezy> einand, akta så din slutare inte slutar fungera
<einand> maxjezy: 3 år graranti, och gratis service en gång om året
<maxjezy> najs
<swecarp> realubot,  nu rullar instalationen tack
<realubot> swecarp: No problem. SKam den som ger sig. ;)
<einand> Philip5: vet du nått bra program som kan katagorisera bilder efter datuom atuomatiskt efter värdet i exif, eller måte man script a själv?
<einand> realubot: nja, behöveri nte radera några bilder
<swecarp> einand,  digikam
<einand> nja, jag vet inte om jag gillar det programmet
<einand> ser så fult ut
<swecarp> Philip5,  följande felmedelande kom http://paste.ubuntu.com/886991/
<einand> alltså det är sjukt, hur dom får plats med komplett wifi på en yta av ett sd kort
<einand> swecarp: vad har du för kamera
<swecarp> canon eos 450d einand
<einand> ok
<swecarp> Philip5,  krashar fortfarande kolla skärmdumpen http://i.imgur.com/z1prK.png
<swecarp> Philip5,  hela instalations processen är här massa felmedelande http://paste.ubuntu.com/886999/
<arand> "för bakändan dpkg-deb" :3
<arand> Är ju också en översättning av back-end .D
<Philip5> swecarp: enda där som verkar illavarslande är "digikam-dbg_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_i386.deb" som ser ut som om den kan ha blivit korrupt i överföringen
<realubot> swecarp: Du saknar beroenden.
<Philip5> swecarp: du behöver inte installera -dev paket
<arand> digikam-dbg är ju inte så nödvändigt heller.
<realubot> swecarp: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev kde-runtime-dbg
<einand> intressant, en forksare i usa, räkna ut att om du skulle köpa musik och fylla en iPod idag skulle det kosta ca 8 miljarer dollar
<arand> swecarp: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<swecarp> nu körde jag en komplett instalation  inklusive dev filerna
<arand> realubot: Onödigt att installera dem separat, och inte få med att de blir markerade som auto-installed också
<swecarp> u börjar det bli rörigt 3 st som ger olika lösningar vem skall man följa
<realubot> arand: Varför måste han använda -f här?
<arand> realubot: För att installera alla dependencies som behövs för de okonfigurerade paketen automatiskt
<realubot> arand: Ok, men han har inte installera Digikam med apt-get utan med dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> *inte installerat
<arand> realubot: Ja, fortfarande samma sak.
<realubot> Jaha.
<swecarp> sluta bråka nu pojkar
<realubot> Man får väl en fråga om man vill installera beroenden?
<realubot> swecarp: Vi bråkar inte. Jag undrar bara hur det fungerar.
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur skall jag göra
<spacebug-> jag vill bli av med beroende :P
<arand> spacebug-: Shhh, börja inte du också och snurra till det :þ
<swecarp> spacebug-,  det är redan rörigt för mig här
 * spacebug- är tyst som en mus ;P
<swecarp> realubot,  fick inge beroende fråga
<arand> realubot: när man installerar fristående .deb och man inte har all dependencies redan får man ett system med brutna dependencies, och paketen är halv-installerade, -f försöker helt enkelt fixa brutna dependecies på bästa sätt, vilket alltsomoftast innebär att alla depends installeras automatiskt.
<arand> s/all/alla/
<einand> arand: för mig innebär det bara att den gnäller extra mycket ,och jag får installera dom manuelt ändå
<arand> Då installerar du bra skumma grunkor :þ
<arand> Om inte dependencies finns att tillgå i vanliga repositoriet måste man ju så klar ut och jaga...
<einand> finns det någon bra videotjänst som inte är youtube?
 * arand är väldigt van vid "apt-get source foo; mk-build-deps; sudo dpkg -i foo-build-deps*.deb; sudo apt-get install -f; debuild"
<arand> Typ vimeo eller så? Videotjänst på vad sätt?
<maxjezy> google?
<maxjezy> vimeo finns ju också
<maxjezy> beror väl på typ av film med
<maxjezy> genre osv
<maxjezy> youtube är dock bäst
<einand> 13 seconds test of my camers video function http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AQwUNpKJeSQ
<realubot> arand: Jaha, ok.
<maxjezy> einand, ingen dunderkvalitet
<maxjezy> vilken kamera har du?
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> nikon
<maxjezy> lite kassa färger och kontrast
<maxjezy> okej skärpa
<einand> maxjezy: håller med, väldigt matta färger
<einand> maxjezy: har tagit bättre
<einand> vet inte om det var jag som pillat in nått
<maxjezy> de går ju att behandla efteråt iofs
<einand> för alla bilder blev matta den dagen
<einand> maxjezy: skall se om jag hittar lite andra bilder
<maxjezy> =)
<realubot> Lär mig allt om Linux!
<einand> så
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/cLSB3.jpg
<einand> fortfarande matta bilder
<einand> lite småsur nu
<einand> undra vilkden dag jag ändra det då
 * einand klämmer in 00.00 dansen och hoppas att x_link kommer in och räddar situationen snart
<spacebug-> ;)
 * realubot undrar om einand har clownskorna på sig eller varför dansar han så dåligt?
<einand> realubot: både och, troligtvis
<einand> realubot: men jobbet blev iaf gjort
<realubot> x_link gjorde en Lundell-dans d.v.s. även en inställd dans är en dans.
<realubot> *Lundell-spelning
 * einand installerar digicam nu
<einand> hur kan skiten digicam vara 250MB stort
<realubot> einand: Är det du som vinner nästa år? http://di.se/Artiklar/2012/3/16/262094/Prisad-DI-fotograf/?tr=301395&rlt=1
<einand> realubot: tror jag inte
<realubot> Var har Zambezi tagit vägen?
<realubot> Zambezi säger ju inte ett knyst.
<drmegahertz> D
<realubot> drmegahertz: Va?
<drmegahertz> Feltryck
<einand> Zambezi har slutat irc pga vattentrycket i över stratosfären
<realubot> einand: Öh, va?
<realubot> Vattentrycket?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-17
<realubot> "Jag vill klistra in en mening uppdatera sommaren och sen en balk med halva uppload och i bakgrunden en gamal semesterkort"
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=222&t=56038
<realubot> Uppdatera sommaren?
<realubot> En balk med halva upload?
<AndIrc> Folktomt?
<badkokos> verkar som så
<gecko> Dom skyller nog på jobb
<badkokos> såhär dags?
<spacebug-> nä
<spacebug-> jag är halvseriös och skriver bugreports ;)
<gecko> Nä men nu till morgonen
<gecko> gör du det på ubuntu irc :)
<spacebug-> njea hehe
<gecko> menar på ubuntu.com :)
<spacebug-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<spacebug-> fast jag använder programmet ubuntu-bug i terminalen
<gecko> eller är det på ubuntu+1 :d
<spacebug-> ja då jag kör 12.04 så hänger jag där ox
<spacebug-> oxå
<gecko> jo jag ser dig
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> för tillfället kör jag gnome-fallback session. Gillar det bra faktiskt
<gecko> fast du har ett - efter
<spacebug-> det har jag ju här oxå. Det är ju samma nät
<spacebug-> på EFNet däremot har jag utan -
<gecko> javisst
<gecko> du svarade inte på min hälsning
<spacebug-> inte?
<gecko> nä inte där
<spacebug-> i #ubuntu+1 ?
<gecko> japp
<spacebug-> jag ser dig inte där
<gecko> :)
<gecko> men jag är inte gecko där
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> du kör flera klienter alltså
<gecko> nja. jo en mobil och en irssi
<spacebug-> ok
<gecko> bra med en mobil anslutning som backup
<spacebug-> ja
<gecko> och i synnerhet som jag har fri surf :)
<spacebug-> jag har ett 5 GB surfpaket som räcker bra till det jag använder det till. Streama musik i bilen + surfa. På jobbet har vi wlan för att streama musik
<gecko> ok. mitt följde med när ja
<gecko> köpte denna android
<spacebug-> ok
<gecko> inte för evigt såklart
<gecko> 1 år
<gecko> tror jag ska fixa en hotspot så jag kan använda plattan istället
<realubot> gecko: Hello gecko.
<gecko> Skål real :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur hittar du buggarna då?
<spacebug-> realubot: jag avnänder systemet hehe
<spacebug-> nu skickade jag precis en bugreport eller förfrågan ang ett program till mobilen ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag också men jag stöter sällan på buggar.
<spacebug-> hepp
<maxjezy> einand, har du shack?
<maxjezy> bräde
<realubot> spacebug-: Har du jobb?
 * realubot avundsjuk.
<realubot> Vad är ubuntu+1?
<spacebug-> ja jag har jobb
<spacebug-> #ubuntu+1 är kanalen för snack om nästa utgåva. Dvs inte ännu klar. I detta fall 12.04
<spacebug-> som jag kör på denna maskinen för att bland annat leta buggar och rapportera
<spacebug-> jag vill ju ha ett så bra 12.04 som möjligt
<arand> svenne-fest i #ubuntu+1 :þ
<spacebug-> ;)
<haffe> Hej där.
<coobra> tja
<haffe> Tjaba.
<haffe> Kan någon tipsa om en webresurs för att lära sig att skapa dynamiska websidor i Python, utanför att vara låst till ett speciellt ramverk?
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/embed/tQTi_JuyKT0
<HakanS> coobra: Knappast  det som haffe frågar efter.
<haffe> Jag tror inte att det var riktat till mig.
<coobra> var till alla :D
<haffe> Baha
<haffe> Så snart jag fastnar framför datorn så känner jag hur produktiviten avstannar.
<madbear> haffe: du ska använda ruby-on-rails för dynamisk web
<madbear> men annars, nej :P
<haffe> madbear: Och varför ska jag det? När all stödstruktur som jag ska använda är gjord i python.
<madbear> howto use python in the web? http://docs.python.org/howto/webservers.html
<haffe> Jag ska kolla på det.
<haffe> Tack.
<drmegahertz> haffe: ett tips är väl att kika lite på hur wsgi fungerar. Det är väl ungefär så lågt du kan komma i "stacken"
<drmegahertz> Sen kan du testa lite olika ramverk för att få en förståelse i hur dom fungerar
<swecarp> godmorgon Philip5
<Philip5> morrn
<Philip5> blev det någon skillnad igår med beta?
<Philip5> digikam beta2
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag körde rep av skadade paket i synapticen i dag på morgonen
<swecarp> ingen skillnad krashar fortfarande
<swecarp> men nu hittas camera i dolphin
<Philip5> och kraschen är på samma ställe men du kan hämta bilder med dolphin?
<swecarp> så jag får köra den vägen
<swecarp> krashar så fort jag startar importen
<Philip5> när den kraschar i digikam ser du om den kraschar i libgphoto, QT eller i själva digikam då?
<swecarp> import fönstret öpnar sedan krashar den
<Philip5> om du kollar på kraschrapporten
<swecarp> du menar den som kommer i hop med bug raporten
<Philip5> den där långa grekiskan man får när något kraschar
<swecarp> ok skall göra en import nu pastar svaret
<Philip5> du behöver ha digikam-dbg installerat då för att se något vettigt
<Philip5> och den verkade ju skadad som du fick av mig
<Philip5> måste blivit något knas när det skickades över dcc
<swecarp> kör bakåt spårning nu
<Philip5> fast det konstigaste är att det inte funkar när du kör libgphoto 2.4.11
<Philip5> att det kan strula med någon nyare skulle kunna vara en ny bugg eftersom de skrivit om canon-drivisen efter det
<Philip5> 2.4.11 borde vara rätt beprövad
<swecarp> ja och när vi körde den digikam som inte var omgjord till kde4,8 varianten
<swecarp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887532/
<Philip5> jo men med kde 4.8 så är det även nyare version av QT så problemet kan ligga i annat än just kde
<swecarp> instalerar dbg filen nu
<Philip5> utan den så säger inte buggrapporten så mycket intressant
<swecarp> det gick inte
<haffe> drmegahertz: Jag har läst på om hur cgi-bin fungerar.
<swecarp> Philip5,  går det med 2,5 dbg filen
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag skall för söka backa till tidigare version
<swecarp> av digikam
<Philip5> nej de måste vara av samma. du kan inte installera något annat heller
<Philip5> tur man kör med nikon så saker bara funkar ;P
<swecarp> ja du har tur du Philip5
<swecarp> instalerar om 2,6 nu
<swecarp> fel uppstod vid hantering:
<swecarp>  digikam-dbg_2.6.0~beta2-oneiric~ppa1kde48_i386.deb
<Philip5> ja den är nog skadad den du har som jag skrev tidigare
<swecarp> japp den enda som det visar fel på
<Philip5> ja du får crc-error på den så den har nog blivit skadad när den skickades till dig över irc
<Philip5> jag kan strax skicka om den till dig
<ePax> Hmmz... Nautilus använder 100% av CPUn när jag öppnar mina mappar. Någon som vet lösningen till det?
<drmegahertz> haffe: fast det tror jag inte du tjänar så mycket på, såvida du inte måste sitta och underhålla riktigt gamla system :)
<drmegahertz> cgi har gått lite ur tiden när det gäller python på webben, så att säga
<haffe> drmegahertz: Jo.
<haffe> Jag vet.
<haffe> Jag tror jag får välja framework själv.
<haffe> Även om jag uppmanas att köra STORM eller cherryPI.
<phnom> Morrn
<drmegahertz> haffe: Vilka har du kikat på då? :)
<drmegahertz> CherryPy är mysigt iaf
<haffe> Jag är helt neutral.
<haffe> Även om jag har hört en del positivt om STORM och cherryPI, att till skillnad från Django så kräver de inte så mycket kontroll över hur din databas ser ut.
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag försvinner en stund skall ut med hundarna  hojtar när jag är tillbaka
<drmegahertz> Själv så har jag Django nära hjärtat, men jag förstår att det kanske inte går att använda överallt.
<drmegahertz> Och Flask för mindre projekt
<haffe> Det här är ett ganska litet projekt.
<Philip5> swecarp: oki
<haffe> Vi har en meldemsdatabas, som kör i postgress.
<haffe> Jag har blivit utsedd att skriva webbgränssnitt till den.
<drmegahertz> Ptja, det bästa är väl att se över de största/populäraste ramverken och bilda sig en egen uppfattning.
<drmegahertz> Jag har ju hittat mina favoriter iaf :)
<haffe> Tja, problemet just nu är att jag står på noll.
<haffe> Det känns som jag behöver lite grundkunksap innan jag kan bestämma vad jag vill använda.
<drmegahertz> Jag tycker nästan tvärt om, eftersom nästan alla ramverk ser till att du får din huvudsakliga uppgift i rörelse, utan att du ska behöva bry dig om de lägre detaljerna
<drmegahertz> Det jag vill ha sagt är; dive in! :)
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Tja, då kör jag väl på STORM.
<drmegahertz> https://storm.canonical.com/ ?
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Det STORM.
<drmegahertz> Fast det är ju å andra sidan bara en ORM, som ger ett abstraktionslager över din databas. Så du kommer fortfarande behöva ett ramverk för webben.
 * phnom ska lära sig CakePHP nu.
<drmegahertz> Django kommer ju med sin egen ORM, som må vara en aning oflexibel ibland, men å andra sidan gör django så mysigt att jobba med, eftersom man får så mycket på köpet
<fr33r1d3> Cake är segt, kör på Code Igniter i stället
<fr33r1d3> Ja, det är SM i särstavningar =)
<drmegahertz> SQLAlchemy är en annan ORM, som är riiiktigt grym, och förmodligen är den du kommer använda om du kör något ramverk som inte bundlar någon ORM
<phnom> fr33r1d3: Jag undersöker.
<haffe> drmegahertz: Tja, då får det väl bli STORM och flask.
<drmegahertz> haffe: Kommer säkert fungera bra :)
<haffe> Jo, det mesta fungerar ju rätt bra.
<haffe> Det är väl mer en fråga om hur smidigt det blir.
<drmegahertz> Mjo, det tråkigaste är väl att lära sig hur verktygen fungerar
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Så det borde börja med att bli vän med flask.
<haffe> Därefter kan man börja bråka med STORM.
<drmegahertz> Låter rimligt :) Hojta gärna om du stöter på problem
<haffe> Tja.
<haffe> Hur får man flask att bli kompatibelt med python3 ?
<drmegahertz> Mja, planerna för det ligger väl i framtiden iaf. Men om du måste ha Py3-kompatibla ramverk idag så får du nog kika på andra verktyg, CherryPy t.ex.
<fr33r1d3> Hur är stödet för Python3 nu? Är det dags att gå från 2an till 3an nu?
<drmegahertz> Alla väntar väl på varandra, men stödet ökar var dag
<maxjezy> jag har 95 youtubeklipp
<maxjezy> snart firar jag 100
<drmegahertz> Många väntar väl på Django vad jag förstår. Och dom ska tydligen stödja Py3 i nästa version (1.5)
<drmegahertz> Så man bör helt enkelt använda Py3 när man kan, och falla tillbaka på Py2 annars.
<einand> ok, jag har blivit för populär journalister har ringt hela morgonen
<Philip5> swecarp: det blev en riktigt lååång promenad med hundarna
<swecarp> tillbaka nu Philip5
<swecarp> fick hänga lite tavlor också
<Philip5> swecarp: testa också om det gör någon skillnad om du uppdaterar libdc1394-22 från min ppa
<Philip5> swecarp: laddade nyss upp en update
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> gör en uppdate
<Philip5> nu skickar jag om digikam-dbg här
<Philip5> hoppas den filen inte blir skadad :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  stämmer det att filen är 57mb
<Philip5> typ
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är dbg instalerad
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<swecarp> Philip5,  är detta till hjälp http://paste.ubuntu.com/887622/
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag ger upp nu det går inte skapa en krash rapport det jag får fram är det som är i länken '
<swecarp> bootar om nu
<realubot> Se vad duktig Ein är: http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4267/eine.png
<realubot> Bra reklam, GPs förstasida till höger.
<realubot> *GP.se
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har du kommit på något?
<realubot> Om?
<Krawlezt> Datorbygget
<realubot> Det finns väl inte så mycket att komma på? Det är väl klart?
<Krawlezt> Dock behöver vi byta minnen, dom kommer inte finnas tills på tisdag.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1595749/adiosamigos
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har fel minnen i det bygget. Jag bytte till 8GB sist.
<Krawlezt> :O
<Krawlezt> Kan du länka den vagnen realubot?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag letar efter länken i loggarna nu.
<realubot> Vänta...
<DILLIGAF> Hej, är väldig väldigt ny på ubuntu 11.10 och har ett problem med VLC
<realubot> !ask | DILLIGAF
<ubot2`> DILLIGAF: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<DILLIGAF> aha
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Hej, hej. Kul att du har börjat använda Ubuntu.
<DILLIGAF> Var väldigt trött på Windows
<DILLIGAF> kännde att jag ville prova något nytt
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Vem är inte det? ;)
<DILLIGAF> fått en del problem redan men jag älskar utmaningar :)
<DILLIGAF> sant
<DILLIGAF> Okej mitt problem:
<DILLIGAF> när jag spelar upp en film i VLC 720p.mkv så i vissa fall hackar det i filmen. Det sker inte ofta men tillräckligt för att min kväva något
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ok. Har du installerat den proprietära drivrutinen till grafikkortet?
<Krawlezt> DILLIGAF: Det kan vara så att dina grafikdrivrutiner inte finns till Linux.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Kör det här kommandot och posta resultatet här i kanalen: sudo lshw -c display
<realubot> Kör kommandot i Terminalen.
<DILLIGAF> är det 1 eller i?
<DILLIGAF> ser fan inte det :)
<realubot> Ett litet L.
<realubot> lshe som i "list hardware".
<realubot> *lshw
<DILLIGAF>   *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]        vendor: nVidia Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0        resources: irq:16 memory:f9000000-f9f
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1598057/einand
<DILLIGAF> jag körde något som heter "Hårdvarudrivrutiner" och fick fram 4st alternativ
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror inte vi kommer längre än så med ditt datorbygge. Det finns inte mycket att anmärka på det bygget. Alla har gjort tummen upp. Detaljer kan man diskutera i evighet.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Och, bockade du i det som rekommenderades?
<realubot> Och? Ok, menar jag.
 * realubot är snurrig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Sega minnen, dom ligger på 1333hz?
<DILLIGAF> hehe
<Krawlezt> Mhz*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp, CPU:n klarar inte mer sa ein och det står i CPU:n specifikationsblad på Inets hemsida också.
<DILLIGAF> kör med "Current-Updates"
<DILLIGAF> eller vad man ska säga
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det sa dom även i ##hardware minns jag.
<DILLIGAF> varför får man 4st alternativ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sandy Bridge klarar inte mer än 13333 MHz.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Det finns väl 4 st drivrutiner som fungerar med kortet. Dock brukar en fungera bättre och den brukar vara rekommenderad.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så i5an klarar inte mer än 1333hz i minnen?!
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Kör det här i Terminalen: jockey-text --list
<realubot> Krawlezt: Korrekt.
<DILLIGAF> det står "Accelerard Grafikdrivrutin för Nvidia" samt "Nvidias Accelerade grafikdrivrutiner"
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Jag är intresserad av vad som stor först i raderna.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur kan det komma sig? Vi byter CPU!
<DILLIGAF> ska jag posta det som kom upp i terminalen?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det gör vi inte alls. CPU:n är ju det bästa i hela bygget. :)
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ja.
<DILLIGAF> xorg:nvidia_173 - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utgÃ¥va) (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_current - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_current_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utgÃ
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du har nästan samma grafikkort som jag har. Jag har 8400GT och använder också nvidia_173.
<DILLIGAF> nice
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Den fungerar helt ok på mitt system. Jag ska googla lite på problemet, brb.
<realubot> Öh, jag har visst 8600GT.
 * realubot ÄR snurrig.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Vilken version av UBuntu kör använder du?
<DILLIGAF> 11.10
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Kör det här: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Posta resultatet här i kanalen.
<DILLIGAF> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] [10de:0427] (rev a1)
<realubot> brb
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Kör: apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras | head -10
<realubot> !pastebin | DILLIGAF
<ubot2`> DILLIGAF: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DILLIGAF> ska jag posta det där eller här inne?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: I pastebin ja.
<DILLIGAF> och vad gör jag sen?=
<DILLIGAF> postar det här?
<DILLIGAF> realubot?
<DILLIGAF> realubot: ?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Använder du Ubuntu 32 bitar eller 64?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du postar länken till pastebin här.
<DILLIGAF> 32
<DILLIGAF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887680/
<DILLIGAF> tror jag har två codecs installerade också
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ok, du har en laptop? Tillverkare och modellnr.?
<DILLIGAF> Dell Vostro 1700
<realubot> Det släpptes en ny drivrutin till ditt grafikkort: 2012.02.13
<DILLIGAF> hur får jag dom?
<realubot> Ev. kan du testa att ladda ner och installera den drivaren för att se om det löser problemet.
<DILLIGAF> ska jag ta det via deras hemsida eller finns där kommand till terminalen?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Kör: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras | head -10
<realubot> Istället.
<realubot> Posta länk till pastebin.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Vänta med drivrutinen.
<DILLIGAF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887694/
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Har du problem med andra saker som har med grafiken att göra än just att spela upp filen i VLC?
<DILLIGAF> nope
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Hur fungerar enda mkv-filer i samma upplösning på datorn? Laggar dom också?
<DILLIGAF> du menar fulscreen?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Testa att installera gnome-mplayer och spela upp filen där och se om den laggar där också: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<DILLIGAF> det laggar inte hela tiden
<rical> vill skapa en ISL trunk mellan två bryggor för kvm att köra tun/tap mot. någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<DILLIGAF> det är mer när det blir "mycket att visa"
<DILLIGAF> men det funkade klockrent i windows så jag vet det inte är fel på datorn
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Jag undrar om andra filer av samma filformat laggar i VLC när du spelar upp dom på samma sätt som filen du har problem med (ev. fullscreen).
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Jag tror inte att det är fel på din dator.
<DILLIGAF> ska kolla
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Jag tror det är något fel på drivrutinen som använda i Ubuntu just nu på din dator.
<DILLIGAF> Nu när jag kollar
<DILLIGAF> Har tittat på andra filmer som är AVI, men när jag kollar på Gangs of New Your eller Realstell som är mkv så laggar det men inte på AVI
<spacebug-> DILLIGAF: kan du prova en annan spelare som tex mplayer för att se om det funkar då?
<DILLIGAF> hehe gjorde det innan jag skaffade VLC
<DILLIGAF> alla såg ut som smurfar
<spacebug-> haha, hum.. smurfar? =)
<DILLIGAF> fel färger
<DILLIGAF> det hackar mer i mplayer som man "får till" ubuntu
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Laggar det bara när du spelar upp i fullscreen?
<DILLIGAF> nej
<DILLIGAF> även utan
<DILLIGAF> tog samma scen
<realubot> DILLIGAF: mplayer som man får till? mplayer ingår inte i Ubuntu?
<DILLIGAF> totem
<DILLIGAF> eller vad man kallar det
<realubot> Det är inte mplayer.
<DILLIGAF> aha
<DILLIGAF> :P
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Därför du skulle testa med: gnome-mplayer
<realubot> Som jag visade hur du installerar här ovanför.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du kan installera det via Ubuntu Software Center också.
<realubot> /också/istället/
<DILLIGAF> installerar det nu
<DILLIGAF> gillar terminalen bättre
<DILLIGAF> :)
<spacebug-> DILLIGAF: hur ofta kommer dessa hack?
<realubot> Installera gnome-mplayer och testa att spela upp filmen där och se om det är samma problem.
<spacebug-> jag har nu kollat i tre minuter på en 720 mkv i vlc med mitt navidiakort och inget hack
<DILLIGAF> bara när det blir mycket att visa, tex mycket människor mycket efekter osb osv
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Har du testat med en annan mkv-film? Laggar den på samma sätt någon gång?
<DILLIGAF> samma
<DILLIGAF> när det blir mycket
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ok.
<DILLIGAF> Har ni kollat på Gangs of new your?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: I gnome-mplayer
<realubot> ?
<DILLIGAF> york*
<DILLIGAF> ska kolla det nu
<realubot> Eller menar du att det blir samma med en annan mkv-film?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ok.
<DILLIGAF> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: filter video
<DILLIGAF> fick det precis
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Ok.
<HakanS> DILLIGAF: Har du aktiverat Accelererad videoutmatning i VLC?
<realubot> nvidia 295.20-drivrutinen finns i PPA:t ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<realubot> Det kanske inte skadar att testa?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Får du det felmeddelandet i mplayer oavsett vilken mkv-film du försöker spela upp?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Jag tror HakanS menar det här: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-qbWol74wrW0/Tl3conxclaI/AAAAAAAAAlE/-l6siQbrDok/s1600/vlc_video_settings_overlay.jpg
<realubot> Du ska då bocka i alternativet.
<DILLIGAF> realubot: hur får jag ner dom drivrutinerna
<DILLIGAF> HakanS: har gjort det utan resultat
<Krawlezt> realubot: Seriöst, jag är fundersam över CPU'n..
<Krawlezt> Sen tror jag vi måste sänka minnet till 4GB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte jag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför måste vi sänka minnet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skiljer mindre än 200 kr mellan 4GB och 8GB.
<Krawlezt> Mh, okej.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du gör så här:
<Krawlezt> Varför är itmannen banad?
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Därefter får du avinstallera den gamla drivrutinen. Använd programmet där du installerade den och välj inaktivera.
<realubot> Eller gör det i Terminalen: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<Krawlezt> realubot: Moderkortet, den ska vi ändra?
<realubot> Därefter installerar du den nya drivrutinen med kommandot:
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Varför?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<Krawlezt> Jag måste ligga runt 4200kr, så därför måste vi ändra lite små saker.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Då ska du först ha lagt till PPA:t som jag skrev om några rader upp.
<madbear> Krawlezt: kan man få se kundvagnen nu?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag orkar inte mer nu. Du vet ju inte ens hur mycket pengar du har. Det är steg 1 att ta reda på innan du plockar delar till en dator. Det är tredje gången du ändrar max. budget för bygget.
<madbear> realubot: du har ett otroligt tålamod!
<madbear> fan ni har snackat det här bygget i veckor nu
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag sa till dig att du helst inte skulle gå över 4500kr, vi ligger på 4700kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag rekommenderar bygget vi har val. Försök fixa fram 600 kr och köp det.
<madbear> Krawlezt: ta bort 4gb i minne
<madbear> du lär inte använda 8gb
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Det värsta är att förutsättningarna hela tiden ändras.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du sa 4500 kr ja. Nu säger du 4200 kr?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, det var 6500kr, sen blev det 4500kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Och nu sänker du till 4200 kr.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, men är riktigt fundersam på delarna du har valt. Kommer jag verkligen behöva i5an t.e.x?
<realubot> Vi pressar ju marginalerna redan... Inte lätt att bara trolla bort 600 kr från det bygget.
<Krawlezt> Jag är bara fundersam på CPU'n och moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Känns lite "OVERPOWER!", enligt mig.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Du måste nog inte ha en sådan processor när man ser till dina behov men det här bygget är ju "framtidssäkert". Det går att uppgradera några år framöver.
<realubot> madbear: Det skiljer mindre än 200 kr mellan 8GB och 4GB.
<DILLIGAF> Realubot hur lägger jag till PPA:T?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför har moderkortet Crossfire t.e.x? Finns flertal moderkort som är lika bra fast billigare.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, ska du bygga en skitdator kan du lika gärna köpa en färdigbyggd
<madbear> hehe ok realubot men du lär vända ören nu
<maxjezy> mitt råd
<madbear> ja varför inte en begagnad
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> eller fråga om pc-köp på flashback
<madbear> sweclockers har ju budget
<Krawlezt> Skitsamma, får lita på det realubot har satt ihop även fast jag är fundersam.
<madbear> varje månad
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du kunde iaf sagt till realubot att du köper skiten han sagt så han inte blivit ledsen
<maxjezy> han har jobbat med detta i flera timmar
<maxjezy> visa lite respekt
<Krawlezt> Ja, men jag är väldigt fundersam över CPU'n samt Moderkortet men det blir säkert bra.
<Krawlezt> Vi kör på det.
<maxjezy> en scriptguru av den kalibern som realubot är ska man vara tacksam attt få hjälp av
<maxjezy> bra
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, nu när du sagt det kan du köpa vad du vill.
<maxjezy> ingen kommmer endå få veta
<DILLIGAF> kan någon berätta för mig hur man lägger in: PPA:t ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<DILLIGAF> ?
<Krawlezt> Jag köper det där nu, får hoppas på att jag blir nöjd.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tipsa mig om några då?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: 14:03 < realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update
<drmegahertz> moderkort är ett jävla elände att jämföra mellan
<maxjezy> DILLIGAF, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/addremove-ppa.html
<DILLIGAF> ok
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du kan köra allt på en rad så här:
<DILLIGAF> har skrivit allt där
<drmegahertz> men i dagsläget så finns det ju bara 3-4 cpu'er att köpa
<madbear> Krawlezt: du kan ju bevisligen tänka själv
<madbear> köp inte moderkort som du inte behöver
<Markslap> DILLIGAF: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Markslap> DILLIGAF: sudo aptitude update
<realubot> DILLIGAF: 14:03 < realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 &&sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<Markslap> Ojdå
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> DILLIGAF: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 &&sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Den raden gör rubbet.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du får kanske ha mellanrum mellan sista && och sudo:
<DILLIGAF> om jag skriver den raden ovan
<DILLIGAF> vad händer?
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<DILLIGAF> ja den
<Markslap> Den lägger till den PPA:n, kör en update på repos och installerar nvidiadrivrutiner.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du lägger till Private Package Archive x-updates, uppdaterar programvarukällorna, avinstallerar den gamla drivrutinen och installerar drivrutinen 295.20 som kom ut 2012.02.13.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Det KANSKE hjälper.
<realubot> madbear: Jo, visst, man kommer ner några hundra men det är bättre att panta burkar för att få ihop dom sista slantarna (seriöst).
<realubot> madbear: Den enda fördelen med att köpa en färdigbyggd dator är att man får en Windows-licens.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Det finns ingen mening att köpa en färdigbyggd dator annars. Ok, man slipper böket med att sätta ihop datorn men men...
<realubot> Man får alltid mer hårdvara för pengarna om man bygger själv.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte bara jag som har plockat ihop dator. Vi är 2-3 personer här som har gjort tummen upp. Dom har kommit med synpunkter som jag har tagit till mig i ##hardware. Dom har gjort tummen upp till bygget i Sweclockers forum.
<madbear> ja gärna med utbyggnadsmöjligheter
<madbear> så att man inte låser sig till en dålig datta
<realubot> Det är bara grafikkortet som kanske är för klent för HoN men i värsta fall får han köpa ett nytt för 500-1000 kr om några månader eller så.
<madbear> men seriöst min serverburk fixar HoN hur lätt som helst
<madbear> och den  kostade mig 3000kt
<madbear> kr
<madbear> 2kärnig athlon, 4gb ram och nvidia 7600? nåt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Anledningen till att moderkortet och CPU:n är lite overkill för dig är ju att det är basen i systemet och det blir mer ekonomiskt om du har en bra bas så slipper du köpa ny dator om något/några år.
<realubot> Desutom slänger du penar i sjön om du ska uppgradera moderkort och CPU eftersom den gamla måste plockas bort.
<madbear> ja precis
<madbear> alltså HoN funkar på min laptop hur bra som helst
<madbear> första cpun med dubbla kärnor till lappe
<madbear> ati 1600 mobility och 2gb ram
<madbear> (den e 5-6 år=
<madbear> )
<realubot> Jag har fått dubbla besked om HoN och Intel GRpahics HD 3000. Vissa säger det flyter på bra med normala grafikeffekter, andra inte. Det är lite tveksamt men annars tycker jag bygget är genomtänkt.
<madbear> hur är intels mot budgetkort? hittade inga siffror
<madbear> borde det inte vara rimligt om ett kort för 500kr är MYCKET bättre?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag står fast vi bygget. Visst, man skulle kunna plocka bort 4GB och spara några hundringar (typ 200 kr) men är det verkligen värt det? RAM-minne är billigt.
<realubot> madbear: Jag vet inte. Många är tveksamma men jag har ingen aning om vilken prisklass man måste upp i för att slå Intel GRaphics 3000.
<realubot> madbear: Jag tycker hur som helst att Krawlezt ska testa med Intel Graphics först, sedan ev. köpa grafikkort. Han förlorar ju bara frakten på 50 kr på att vänta med grafikkortet. Dessutom har han tid att kolla upp vad han verkligen behöver för grafikkort och hur det fungerar med Linux o.s.v.
<madbear> realubot: som sagt, HoN flyter ASBRA på mitt gamla kort
<madbear> 5 år gammalt, delat ram eller vafan det heter
<realubot> madbear: Ja, HoN ska inte kräva mycket men men...
<drmegahertz> protip, gratis frakt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6101343/fraktfritt-sweclockers-vid-kop-over-500kr
<madbear> så om det inte flyter ASBRA på intels inbyggda så är det inte bra
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Vi har redan fri frakt genom Sweclockers.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Äsch.
<realubot> drmegahertz: Vi har redan lagt till produkten i vårt bygge: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1598057/einand
<drmegahertz> realubot: superb! ogillar fortfarande ssd'n though
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver absolut inte Crossfire nej men eftersom vi redan plockat bort det gamla moderkortet för att tjäna 200 kr så försvann SLI. Istället fick du Crossfire som du absolut inte behöver.
<realubot> Du behöver knappast SLI heller.
<realubot> drmegahertz: För?
<realubot> drmegahertz: För liten?
<realubot> drmegahertz: Krawlezt har satt max. budget på 4200 kr nu. Innan 4500 kr så det finns inga marginaler.
<realubot> drmegahertz: SKa du byta måste det innebära att du går ner i pris.
<drmegahertz> ganska liten jo, särskilt om man inte har en annan hårddisk att stoppa i bygget redan
<realubot> drmegahertz: Det är en uppgraderingsfråga.
<realubot> drmegahertz: Dessutom är det bättre att han köper en ssd på 60GB nu och en 1T hdd senare än att köpa en 500GB hdd nu.
<realubot> 500GB hdd är inte prisvärd.
<drmegahertz> Mjo, priserna är ju helt galna
<realubot> Det finns som sagt inga marginaler annars hade en 1T hdd varit ett alt.
<realubot> OCh 1TB hdd har vi inte råd med.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har sagt mitt nu i.a.f. Jag kan plocka bort byta till 4GB RAM om du vill men annars får du vända dig till någon annan för råd.
<realubot> *plocka bort 4GB RAM
<HakanS> realubot, drmegahertz och Krawlezt: Kan ni ta ert datorbyggsnack privat eller i en lämpligare kanal.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, ja.
<drmegahertz> nu hamnade man i något sorts fack här :)
<realubot> Det här är en kanal för snack om datorer i allmänhet.
<realubot> Så offtopic är vi inte.
<drmegahertz> men då avslutar jag med; tummen upp för bygget
<realubot> HakanS: Vi tar det i pm.
<madbear> tummen ner pga att kortet inte har tummen upp för HoN
<realubot> HakanS: i fortsättningen.
<madbear> va...
<realubot> Ja, vi får ju inte snacka bygget här.
<madbear> varför inte
<realubot> madbear: Fråga HakanS.
<madbear> den här HakanS har ju sagt åt mig att jobba gratis oxå
<realubot> Och gör du inte det kanske du blir bannad från kanalen.
<madbear> precis
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<madbear> men det skiter jag i
<HakanS> 6. Vi ser gärna att våra användare är sociala och trevliga mot varandra, men längre privata samtal flyttas med fördel till privata meddelande eller en annan passande kanal.
<madbear> hahaha
<realubot> HakanS: Nu är ju inte direkt privata samtal eftersom flera personer rådfrågas i kanalen. Dessutom, hur mycket linuxsnack förekommer just nu?
<HakanS> madbear: Har jag bett dig jobba gratis?
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Hur går det?
<madbear> HakanS: indirekt ja
<madbear> jag ska tydligen släppa min kod, du jobbar antagligen inte som utvecklare?
<DILLIGAF> realubot:  har gjort det du skrev, men hittar inte nya drivisar till nvidia
<HakanS> madbear: När då?
<madbear> så synd att den inte är öppen
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Det ska ha installerats.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Vad får du om du kör: jockey-text --list
<DILLIGAF> xorg:nvidia_173 - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte)  xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utgåva) (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_current - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_current_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utg
<realubot> madbear: wget -qO - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/11/%23ubuntu-se.txt | grep -A 10 ".*madbear.*kod.*"
<spacebug-> nvidia-current kör jag
<DILLIGAF> spacebug-: jag har 4 alternativ
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du har nog inte lyckats köra raden jag gav dig.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Raden avinstallerar nvidia-173-paketet.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Har du startar om sedan du körde raden jag gav dig?
<realubot> Annars gör det och kör sedan jockey-text --list igen.
<DILLIGAF> ok
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du ska inte behöva göra mer än att köra raden med kommandon och starta om datorn.
<realubot> DILLIGAF: Du ska inte behöva gå in i Hårdvarudrivrutiner (eller vad det heter).
<DILLIGAF> brb
<realubot> Om inte raden med kommandon jag gav DILLIGAF löser hans problem så kastar jag in handduken...
<DILLIGAF_> bakc
<DILLIGAF_> realubot: Tack så hemskt mycket för hjälpen det hackar :D
<DILLIGAF_> inte längre*
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Ok. Se där. :D
<DILLIGAF_> realubot: nu kommer vi till en annan fråga
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: SÃ¥ mkv-filen fungerar utan problem nu?
<DILLIGAF_> vad ska jag skaffa för att få "Custom Made" Ubuntu
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Vad är Custom made Ubuntu?
<DILLIGAF_> realubot: jupp jag tog samma scen som hackade innan u full screen, hackar inte
<DILLIGAF_> Custom made
<DILLIGAF_> ändra färger
<DILLIGAF_> styla ubuntu
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Lösningen var i.s.f. att uppgradera nvidias drivrutin via z-updates PPA:et.
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Bara så att du vet.
<realubot> *x-updates
<DILLIGAF_> aldrig fel
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Aha, ok. Du kan byta teman o.s.v. i programmet Appearance (Utseende).
<DILLIGAF_> men uppdaterars per automatik nu? i uppdateringshanterarn?
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Du kan även ställa in olika utseende-relaterade saker i programmet ccsm.
<DILLIGAF_> finns där inget annat förutom det?
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Se upp så du inte inaktiverar Unity bara för då sabbar du hela Skrivbordet!
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Bocka INTE ur Unity-pluginet när du använder compizconfig-settings-manager.
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Om du aktiverar inaktiverade plugins så vill vissa inaktivera Unity-pluginet också. Så se upp!
<DILLIGAF_> kan man inte "noll ställa det"
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Du startar ccsm med: Windowstangenten (Superkey i Linux) + A och bokstaverar ccsm.
<realubot> Eller rätt och slätt bara Superkey + bokstaverar ccsm.
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Jo, det går att fixa om du sabbar Unity men det är omständigt.
<realubot> SÃ¥ undvik att sabba Unity. :)
<DILLIGAF_> jadå
<DILLIGAF_> kan man ta bort det så att återställt+
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Om du inte vill riskera att ställa till det så skippa compizconfig-settings-manager och gör bara ändringar i Appearance -> Themes e.t.c.
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: I Appearance ändrar du teman, ikoner, typsnitt, färger o.s.v.
<DILLIGAF_> nice
<DILLIGAF_> du tänkte även kolla, finns där inget chatt program förutom irc som man kan använda sig av iform av msn
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Jo. Pidgin.
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> Det följer med en chettklient också. Minns inte vad den heter nu.
<realubot> Jag föredrar Pidgin.
<DILLIGAF_> samma
<DILLIGAF_> hade ett msn konto innna men inte ängre
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Du kan även köra IRC i Pidgin om du vill eller så kan du använda programmet xchat för IRC:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install xchat
<realubot> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<DILLIGAF_> har redan xchat
<realubot> Ska det nog vara.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Empathy, heter chattkienten som följer med Ubuntu.
<DILLIGAF_> hur avinstallrar man tex pigin i terminal?
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Eller: sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<realubot> Men då försvinner inte konfigurationsfilerna.
<realubot> ur systemet.
<DILLIGAF_> så man skriver purge för att radera all och remove för att bara ta bort programet?
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<realubot> DILLIGAF_: Läs i: man apt-get
<realubot> Avsluta med Q.
<realubot> När du har läst klart.
 * Nafallo anvander apt-get autoremove --purge $PAKET fwiw ;-)
<Nafallo> skont att veta att vi har mycket valmojlighet
 * arand använder aptitude ;)
<spacebug-> gjorde jag förut men försöker vänja mig av med det
<arand> Jo, ubuntu har dumpat aptitude...
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ apt-cache madison aptitude
<Nafallo>   aptitude | 0.6.5-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<Nafallo> inte da
<arand> Från default install, vilket jag likställer med dumpa ;)
<maxjezy> vilken idiot op  som inte låter mig fråga om hur jag installerar windows på en dator med linux
<arand> (default desktop)
<maxjezy> ibland blir man bara för trött på dom här frälsta jävla linux-idioterna
<maxjezy> sektliknande
<Nafallo> arand: det hor inte hemma i en skrivbordsmiljo. tanker du pa synaptic? :-P
<arand> maxjezy: Ser inget problem med att windows är offtopic...
<maxjezy> att installera windows från linux är ju inte offtopic
<maxjezy> är man i linux och vill utföra något som innebär windows
<maxjezy> då jävlar får man sparken
<maxjezy> eller blir hånad
<arand> I och med att i princip allt kommer att hänga på hur måloperativets install funkar, att fråga om hur man installerar fedora via chroot från en ubuntu-maskin är nog relativt offtopic även det..
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får installera Windows (som då kommer att ersätta Grub med MBR). Därefter får du boota Ubuntu Live från USB och ominstallera Grub på hårddisken från LIVE USB.
<realubot> Därefter borde Windows OCH UBuntu finnas som bootalternativ.
<arand> *suck* inte det som var problement
<maxjezy> det jag vill veta är hur jag installerar windows på en dator utan CD, windows går inte installera från USB
<maxjezy> tidigare versioner än 7an
<maxjezy> genom ubuntu givetvis, för det är det jag har på datorn
<Nafallo> maxjezy: extern optisk enhet
<maxjezy> Nafallo, tack.
<arand> Troligtivis hjälper inte ubuntu/grub så mycket i det fallet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror Windows 7 eller 8 har Windows on the go som låter dig flytta ett Windows-system.
<maxjezy> så jag bränner bara en CD då i ett brännarprogram
<realubot> m.h.a. USB.
<maxjezy> easy as one 2 3
<realubot> Annars är det nog lite knepigt att installera Windows via USB.
<realubot> maxjezy: En anledning om något att inte använda Windows. Att det inte är enkelt att installera på en netbook via USB.
<maxjezy> windows 8 var lätt
<maxjezy> well, får skaffa en extern optisk enhet
<realubot> arand: Jag utgick så klart från att han visst hur han skulle installera Windows på datorn.
<Nafallo> jag lanade en pa jobb :-P
<realubot> Och att problemet var att få upp Ubuntu som boot alt. efteråt.
<maxjezy> rökpause igen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Köp en kabel som låter dig koppla ihop en intern CD/DVD med USB-porten.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ar det vad du sager nar du overhettat datorn med dina renderingar?
<realubot> SATA/IDE till USB-kabel.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: "sorry, dator ryker igen"
<maxjezy> typ, fast hjärnan.
<realubot> Nafallo: Lär mig allt du kan om Linux nu!
<maxjezy> måste sluta rendera i sömnen
<Nafallo> realubot: har inte tid
<maxjezy> röka får hjärnan att slappa en stund
<realubot> http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/03/17/tema/klikk/helse/dagbladet/sykdom/20723496/
<realubot> Jag är fortfarande inne på att bygga hälsoappar. Hur är det med det där stödet för att köra Android-apps i Ubuntu? Det var ju lite snack om det föurt?
<realubot> *förr
<realubot> maxjezy: Synd på lungorna bara.
<realubot> Det finns nog effektivare mediciner för att få hjärnan att slappa.
<Nafallo> realubot: tror du maste kora Ubuntu Mobile for det?
<maxjezy> fan va segt tumblr processing video
<maxjezy> när man laddat upp
<maxjezy> tuben är mycket snabbare
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet inte. Det snackades ju om att det skulle komma något stöd för att köra Andoroid-appar i desktop-Ubuntu=
<Nafallo> realubot: later som Ubuntu Mobile...
<Nafallo> realubot: sa nej. det tror jag inte :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/canonical-developers-aim-to-make-android-apps-run-on-ubuntu.ars
<realubot> "Canonical is building an Android execution environment that will make it possible for Android applications to run on Ubuntu and potentially other conventional Linux distributions. The effort will open the door for bringing Android's growing ecosystem of third-party software to the desktop."
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. kolla datumet pa lanken...
<realubot> Jag såg det. Men jag har läst om det senare också. Typ 2011.
<Nafallo> jag har sett det fungera, men bara pa ubuntu mobile :-P
<realubot> Jag tror mycket på det här eftersom smartphones kommer att närma sig desktop-datorer i prestanda och funktionalitet. Linux kommer nog att vinna mer och mer på att ha stöd för Android-appar default.
<Nafallo> vadda kommer at? :-)
<realubot> Om inte annat kommer igenkänningsfaktorn för personer som är vana vid Android att vara stor när dom byter från Windows -> Ubuntu.
<Nafallo> min telefon ar en dual-core 1GHz A9 med 1GB minne ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok, säger mig inte mycket jämfört med i7:or.
<Nafallo> tank mer atom...
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> desktop-datorer... right.
<Nafallo> det kanns som att det ar en hel del langre bort.
<bamsefar> YARRRRR
<realubot> Nä. Om man skulle försöka få några barn gjorda.
<realubot> "På lördagen samlades ett drygt hundratal demonstranter på Götaplatsen för att protestera mot den nya datalagen.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det var dålig uppslutning.
<realubot> Om man kollar på en video över https på youtube syns det så vilket video-id som man anropar?
<realubot> Eller ser man bara att youtubes servrar trafikeras? ID:t syns ju i länken till youtube.
<realubot> "Upprepade undersökningar visar att människor som exponeras för mobilstrålning, såväl från master som mobilen, har ökad förekomst av sömnproblem."
<realubot> hm.
<realubot> Man vet inte vad man ska tro.
<einand> realubot: såg inte dig
<einand> realubot: var 200 - 300 personer så ja
<einand> realubot: Kommer i riksradio i morgon
<einand> så är enormt media uppbåd
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/user/FrittinternetGBG
<realubot> einand: Jag var inte där.
<realubot> einand: Enormt och enormt. Riksradio och GP.
<einand> realubot: och metro
<einand> och DN
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Det är ju hela grejen med att ha en demonstration att hamna i riksmedia.
<realubot> Det blir allt lite rubriker.
<einand> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=104&artikel=5021704
<realubot> einand: Dålig uppslutning. Klarar ungdomsförbunden inte av att mobilisera mer än 100 personer totalt i Göteborg?
<einand> realubot: 200 - 300
<einand> men håller med, dåligt väder fick väl folk att hålla sig hemm
<einand> a
<realubot> einand: Det ser ite glest ut på bilderna bara. Det är ju det som är problemet.
<realubot> einand: Vad krävs för att sd-wifi-kortet ska fungera? Fungerar det i alla enheter som använder sd-kort?
<realubot> "Till det kommer ett skadestånd på 46 miljoner kronor som de ska betala tillsammans till de 13 olika film-, spel- och skivbolag som mötte dem i rätten, ett skadestånd som i och med räntan nu vuxit till 73 miljoner kronor."
<realubot> Skadeståndet tickar på rejält för TPB-gänget.
<realubot> Intressant om fildelning (piratkopiering): http://www.sydsvenskan.se/Pages/ArticlePage.aspx?id=571672&epslanguage=sv
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se om Punkt SE stänger TPB.
<einand> realubot: fungerar i alla enhter jag provat, så jag tror att alla som klarar av fat16 fungerar det med
<realubot> "Förra fredagen gick The Pirate Bay själva ut med information på sin blogg om att det sedan 2010 pågår en ny, svensk förundersökning mot sajten."
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<realubot> Mycket bra arikel måste jag säga.
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<Philip5> swecarp: hallå där
<Philip5> swecarp: jag kollade på din logg för kraschen och jag tycker det ser ut som den kraschar i QT men det konstiga är att den gör det eftersom jag kör samma QT och för mig funkar det
<Philip5> swecarp: och du har inga paket som inte har uppdaterats utan som hålls tillbaka av någon orsak??
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok för jag testade i shotwell och dom kör ju med gphoto
<swecarp> jag har uppdaterat allt tror jag
<swecarp> vart fasen var det man såg alla  ställen man hämtar filer i från får kolla om det är någon som inte stämmer
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<swecarp> vart ser jag tillexempel att jag hämtar från dina ppa
<Philip5> får source.list
<Philip5> kan du se i källor i synaptic t ex
<realubot> swecarp: /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> swecarp: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> swecarp: Så här ser du källorna: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb "
<Philip5> hmm, hittar inte vad det är för QT-grejer som kommer med kde 4.8 men jag har för mig att sådant också uppdateras
<swecarp> jag har inte någon blokering på uppdateringar så jag förstår inte vad det är
<realubot> swecarp: Vad är problemet?
<swecarp> jag har en krash när jag skall ladda ner bilder från kameran i digikam
<realubot> swecarp: Vad har det med förråden att göra?
<swecarp> nu skall jag ut en sväng med frugan åter om en stund
<Philip5> oki
<realubot> Hälsa frugan från mig.
<realubot> Har ni hackat OMG! UBuntu! nu igen? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<CasperN> vadå? står ju att den fungerar
<realubot> CasperN: Man ska ju komma till förstasidan. Inte till Apaches standardsida.
<realubot> Dessutom får det inte att komma åt artiklarna från bloggens feed.
<CasperN> ajajaj, tänk vilket förtroende sidan måste tappa nu
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Det vet jag inte i.o.f.s.
 * CasperN sätter på musik i kanalen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lork4zxRGxI
<realubot> ST Patric's Day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nwjQQ9Fsay8
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<CasperN> heh, bra att veta om man nu dricker så blaskig öl ;)
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<delhage> shadewind?
<Dynamit> E va?
<delhage> nevermind
<Dynamit> Hur är det med dig då
<Dynamit> ?
<Philip5> ehem
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> läget?
<amelia> Philip5: jodå, det är lördag det är rätt gött. själv?
<Philip5> jag pustar ut lite efter att ha underhållit mina föräldrar som varit här på besök hela dagen
<Philip5> tog till och med en liten tupplur :)
<amelia> hehe, ja det kan vara rätt betungande
<Philip5> jo lite
<Dynamit> Wee folk lever
<delhage> kväller
<Dynamit> Någon här mer än mig som har N900?
<Philip5> delhage: go kväll
<amelia> Dynamit: jo, fast jag har bytt ut den nu..
<Barre> go afton
<delhage> paddy's day och jag har ingen guinness...
<amelia> godkväll Barre
<Dynamit> har du kört android på den så du vet hur man ska lyckas för att få micro-sd kortet att boota Android om man vill jag har Uboot har testat MeeGo men det åkte ur fort
<amelia> Dynamit: inte en anning, körde bara meego
<amelia> eller maemo faktiskt
<Dynamit> oj frågan blev lite rörigt, hoppas du förstog ändå amelia
<Dynamit> Det är det jag har också men verkar som jag är så illa tvungen att ha android i telen för att få Ubuntu one i telen
<delhage> Barre: är du i svedala?
<Dynamit> får jag inte det att vilja som jag vill får jag väl försöka porta Ubuntu One till Maemo 5 för N900
<Dynamit> Jag har Maemo 5 SDK och QT4 SDK för N900 så jag kan ju porta om jag lyckas se vad som måste ändras
<Barre> delhage: jupps, ett par veckor hemma nu =)
<Barre> delhage: själv då?
<delhage> Barre: jo, reser inte numera
<delhage> Barre: ska flytta om 2 veckor
<Barre> jasså? skönt för dig då delhage.
<Barre> delhage: vars?
<delhage> Barre: ringvägen
<Barre> delhage: hahah.. oj.. långflytt =)
<delhage> Barre: flytta ihop med tjejen + dotter + hund
<Dynamit> amelia tror du det är mycket som måste portas för att Ubuntu One ska funka på Maemo för N900
<delhage> Barre: :)
<Dynamit> ?
<Barre> delhage: grattis!
<Dynamit> Grattis delhage
<delhage> tack tack
<amelia> Dynamit: ingen anning, jag har ingen vidare koll på Ubuntu One
<delhage> från en sunkig etta till en 4,5a i etage
<Barre> delhage: innan du ställer frågan så måste jag understryka att jag har diskbrock och således enbart skulle förtära flyttöl och äta pizza, så nej, jag kan inte hjälpa dig flytta :P
<amelia> Barre: haha
<delhage> Barre: hehe, nu är vi så gamla så att vi anlitar proffs (flyttfirma)
<Dynamit> Vill liksom ha något som sync datorerna jag anv. och min mobil tele. så om jag lägger till en sak i kalendern så sync det emot mina datorer så fort datorerna ser ändringen (det vill säga så länge dem är på och har kol på Cloud servern i detta fall=
<Dynamit> )
 * Barre tycker det är roligt att delhage tror att han kommer få mer plats i en 4.5 rum med två personer av kvinnligt kön än han hadde i en sunkig etta ;P
<delhage> Barre: folk betalar mig för det jag är bra på så det känns rätt att betala andra för det dom är bra på
<delhage> Barre: haha
<delhage> Barre: 3 personer, om nu en hund är en person
<Barre> delhage: jag bor i ett hus med två våningar och en källare. 2075 kvm tomt. 2 döttrar och en sambo. Min plats är en 1/6 av en garderob och 1/10 av en hylla i badrummet. Jag får exakt 37 sekunder av badrumstid på morgonen... but i love it =)
<delhage> hehe
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> Barre: med andra ord så gillar du att bli bossad omkring ;)
<amelia> Barre: hahahaha
<Dynamit> amelia: Använde du Maemo 5 SDK / QT4 SDK någonting när du hade N900?
<amelia> Dynamit: jag har dålig koll. jag körde det som kom med och gjorde inget speciellt med telefonen.
<Barre> Philip5: you know i like it... i like it a looooot! :P
<Dynamit> Ursäkta vad hade du N900 till då om du inte gjorde någonting utöver det "vanliga"?
<Philip5> hehe
<amelia> Dynamit: ringde med, det är ju en mobiltelefon.
<amelia> Dynamit: nej, men den var smidig för att jag hade openssh och openvpn och sådär.
<Dynamit> Du vet väl att den är egentligen är gjord för att programmerare och utvecklare skulle ha en bra plattform sedan att den såldes som smart phone enligt pappret är en annan sak
<amelia> Dynamit: och hade bra tangentbord.
 * delhage är ipv6ad
<amelia> Dynamit: jo, jag vet det. det betyder väl inte att den är dålig som smart phone.
<Dynamit> Openssh och openvpn är utöver det "vanliga"
<Dynamit> och nej amelia du har helt rätt att bara för att den är gjord för utvecklare och programmerare gör inte att det är dålig som smart phone
<madbear> amelia: kör den en riktigt ?
<amelia> madbear: en riktig vadå?
<madbear> oj missade nåt
<madbear> alltså en riktigt linuxinstallation typ, och inte busybox
<madbear> hade fått för mig att det som va grymt med den är att den kan köra vanliga typ gtkprogram
<amelia> ingen anning.
<gnask> server irc.axenet.org
<madbear> men du kan köra typ vanliga program på den, eller hur amelia ?
<gnask> Hey
<gnask> fail
<amelia> madbear: ja
<amelia> madbear: eller ja, jag vet inte... apt-get install openssh-client funkade och då fick jag ssh-klient
<madbear> ja precis.. debian baserad.. fan va dumt att man inte köpte en sån
<Dynamit> Finns än idag
<madbear> tänker ju inte stödja nokia nu :P
<Dynamit> Finns ju bara beg. som inte är upplåsta i Sverige nu
<Dynamit> så hur kan det vara stödja Nokia dem får ju inte en krona
 * delhage har en galaxy nexus
<madbear> men kanske går att få in meego på htcn
<Dynamit> då får du nog porta den skulle jag tro
<Dynamit> och meego är skit enligt mig
<Dynamit> Maemo 5 är betydligt bättre
<madbear> vill ju ha en lur som är bra
<madbear> android är inte bra
<madbear> hur kan GUIt vara slött med denna cpun liksom? :P
<Dynamit> för att det är Google som styr
<madbear> bbl!
<Dynamit> någon som vet hur jag ska ssh via en bestämd nätverk interface?
<Barre> spontant skulle jag säga att du får fixa routin-tabellen så att den routrar via "rätt" interface
<Dynamit> hittade felet firestarter hade startat brandväggen och jag har inte öppnat den porten
<Dynamit> LOL
<Dynamit> NOOB fel
<inpain> Empty channel
<swecarp> no inpain
<inpain> It look like that :)
<Dynamit> Jag försöker konstatera hur jag ska lyckas få QT4 SDK att köra projektet i N900 i debug läge och inte bara i virtuella mobilen i datorn
<inpain> So whats up tonight
<swecarp> not mutch  im trying to find a answer on a problem that i think is in the qt on kubuntu
<inpain> Ahaa. Svensk kanal. Då kan jag skriva på svenska :)
<Dynamit> this is the Ubuntu support channel in Swedish #Ubuntu for English support for Ubuntu support in Englishj
<swecarp> japp inpain
<inpain> Blandade ihop kanalerna swecarp
<swecarp> hekt ok
<inpain> Skrivit något på fb idag :)
<swecarp> ingen upp dat men haft kontakt med lite folk :))
<inpain> Ok. Mycket att läsa ibland
<haffe> Hej alla glada och alla andra också.
<swecarp> inpain,  skall gå en liten sväng med hundarna i dag
<inpain> Gör så du
<swecarp> ibland är det mycket aTT LÄSA OCH FÖRSÖKA FÖRSTÅ VARFÖR
<inpain> Jo nog kan det vara å
<Dynamit> Jag blir galen
<inpain> Hälsa hundarna swecarp
<Dynamit> Får tusan inte QT4 SDK att köra projektet jag har gjort att köra debug i den fysiska N900
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Barre> wb
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har en ide om mitt problem
<swecarp> tack barre
<Philip5> vad kan det vara?
<swecarp> kan det vara så att qt4 dev paketet som jag kör för översättningen stör
<Philip5> ska det inte göra
<Philip5> om det nu inte håller tillbaka något annat med QT
<Philip5> allt har du meckat in något eget QT?
<Dynamit> jag blir galen på mitt problem med QT4 jag får den inte att skicka programmet till N900 så välkomen i att bli galen (mer än vanligt) swecarp om du nu blir det
<swecarp> inget eget qt
<Philip5> då ska det inte störa
<Philip5> swecarp: men du har en annan kamera som du kan importera ifrån?
<swecarp> ok var bara en ide jag hadde
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> det som är ännu konstigare
<swecarp> skall kolla en gång till med den
<swecarp> det funkar kanon
<Dynamit> ingen som har en idé om varför jag inte kan få QT4 att "köra" programmet i N900?
<Dynamit> i QT4 när jag väljer N900 så är run och debug ej valbart men ändå så är den ansluten och QT4 kan döda program som körs på telen
<realubot> Hur stor kommer en databas att bli om man sparar 1000 rader text varje dag? Hur många MB/GB efter ett år?
<realubot> MySQL
<amelia> hahah gött
<amelia> oj fel kanal
<Barre> realubot: det beror på hur stora kolumnerna är
<maxjezy> Philip5, har din kamera HDR probe funktion?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad innebär det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.pauldebevec.com/Probes/rnl_probe.jpg
<maxjezy> så den kan göra såna bilder dvs
<Philip5> men de där fotar i en silverkula
<Philip5> det är inte en funktion i kameran
<maxjezy> det finns ju kameror som har den funktionen
<maxjezy> så man inte behöver silverkula
<Philip5> sedan gör de hdr ab flera sådana bilder
<Philip5> om man ska göra just sådana där bilder så har man en silverkula och det är ingen kamera som gör så
<Philip5> kameror som gör hdr gör det av flera exponeringar men från vanliga objektivets perspektiv
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> trodde de var något magiskt program i kameran
<Philip5> nja
<maxjezy>  en uppgraderad HDR-funktion (High Dynamic Range) som nu kan användas vid handhållen fotografering och smidigare användning tack vare en övergripande revidering av alla komponenter.
<Philip5> jag tror du blandar ihop två saker
<maxjezy> så det där innebär inte att den gör HDR probes?
<Philip5> hdr är en sak och de där probes är en annan
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> men båda innehåller fler bilder gjorda till en?
<maxjezy> så de får alla ljus osv rätt
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> så man kan snuska sig med det i 3d
<Philip5> men de använder silverkulan för att få mer perspekiv än ett fisheye
<maxjezy> det är svårt att få till en camera trackning verkar det som om man inte vet info om kameran
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus?feature=mhee
<Philip5> men det är lite coolt att använda hdr-bilder i blender för då kan du ha dem som ljuskällor istället för att sätta in lampkällor i blender
<maxjezy> kika hur stavarna hoppar runt ibland
<maxjezy> jo, det är smidigt och ger bra resultat
<maxjezy> därför jag tänkte att det kan vara bra med en kamera som fixar det
<Philip5> har du alpha-maskat dina stavar så hon nu hamnar bakom dem rätt
<maxjezy> näe, jag har dock greenscreenat lite
<maxjezy> ganska svårt att få ut det gröna utan att förstöra annat
<maxjezy> CasperN, har du testat den där bilen ännu?
<CasperN> nä
<maxjezy> på http://www.hollywoodcamerawork.us/greenscreenplates.html
<maxjezy> fick inte till det riktigt
<CasperN> verkade för jobbigt, och tycker klippet är för tråkigt
<maxjezy> ja, därför la jag ner med
<K350> Kan inte växla mellan fler än 3 screen fönster med ctrl+a+siffra
<K350> ctrl+a+0, ctrl+a+1 och ctrl+a+2 funkar men inte 4,5.6 osv...
<Dynamit> tror jag har hittat felet med att QT4 inte ville debugga till N900
<Dynamit> får se om det hjälper med att ha gjort en apt-get install libqt4-experimental-maemo5*
 * einand drar in 00.00 dansen
<Philip5> einand: tur vi har en vikarie för x_link
<einand> Philip5: annars hade kanalen gått under
<Philip5> ja minst
<maxjezy> jävlar är klockan redan det
<K350> Klocka! Aaah, tack! Jag är helt insnöad på text baserade program. Satt och funderade på vad mer jag kunde installera. En schysst klocka - har jag helt glömt :-)
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1212022/
<maxjezy> verkar nice
<maxjezy> 15 000 000 dollars, ingen lågbudget där inte.
<maxjezy> ökar förväntningarna x2
<einand> K350: irssi är en fin klocka
<einand> K350: kör du mplayer med libascii med då ;)
<K350> einand: Nä, jag använder mpg123 och mp3blaster :)
<einand> najs
<K350> Hm, ska testa en annan pager för mutt - most, om någn har testat?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-18
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> bamsefar: öhöhöh... ha den äran...
<bamsefar> Barre: :)
<coobra> bamsefar: grattis  :D
<haffe> God morgon.
<bamsefar> Morrn
<arand> Urk, gren-namn bäddas in i metadata i mercurial, nu förstår jag varför jag avskyr hg :/
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Göra något vettigt idag var det ja.
<haffe> Åh vad jag hatar flash.
<haffe> 8 gb ram.
<haffe> Det går segt ändå.
<coobra> haffe:  flashj är suuuug
<Philip5> antii: jahaja, så du bara smyger in i kanalen så där
<Nafallo> Philip5: battre an dig som gor det tva ganger...
<Philip5> tssss
<Nafallo> Philip5: har du fortfarande inte listat ut hur nickserv fungerar pa det har natet? ;-)
<Philip5> Nafallo: det är min klient som inte gör det i rätt ordning så det blir så där
<Nafallo> Philip5: nope. det ar du som inte har satt ditt nickervlosen som serverlosen...
<Nafallo> Philip5: (freenode-only feature)
<Philip5> min klient har bara nickserver-inställningar som den först loggar in som vanligt och sedan skickar till nickserv som gör saker parallellt utan att vänta på att man ska vara klar med sitt nick
<Nafallo> Philip5: om du satter det som serverlosen skickas losen till nickserv nar du ansluter till servern.
<Philip5> ska se...
<Philip5> brv
<Philip5> brb
<Nafallo> fungerade :-)
<Nafallo> grattis
<Philip5> äsch
<Philip5> tycker det nog var häftigare förr ;)
<Nafallo> men som sagt. bara freenode som har den featuren.
<Philip5> aha
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> om man skulle ta och uppgradera webservern till precise kanske...
<haffe> Varför inte 12.10 när du ändå är igång?
<Nafallo> ehrm... 1) for att det inte finns? 2) for att det inte ar en LTS
<haffe> Det finns väl en alpha?
<Nafallo> du tanker pa 12.04
<Nafallo> i.e. precise
<einand> rätt tufft, jag har komplett dator som är 32x24x2.1 mm
<einand> dvs ca 3x2x0.2 cm
 * realubot applåderar.
<realubot> Är det en RPi?
<einand> realubot: RPi är ju typ 1000x större än denna
<realubot> Jaha. RPi är ju som en tändsticksask sägs det.
<einand> precis
<realubot> Mhm, högre än din men inte så mycket bredare eller längre.
<realubot> Vad är det för dator du har då?
<einand> realubot: min sd-korts dator ;)
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> einand: Jaha ja. Men vad bygger den på då?
<realubot> ePax: Vad då 0_o?
<ePax> realubot: Inget. Kollar runt bara. :D
<realubot> Ok. :)
<einand> realubot: vet faktiskt inte
<HakanS> God middag alla Ubuntu-användare.
<Philip5> einand: när ska du som ska ha allt det coolaste i kameraväg skaffa ett Nikon f/4D ed-if ad-s objektiv bara för lite beachfoto i sommar?!? ;)
<Philip5> einand: 600 mm då
<einand> Philip5: jo kollade in den, såg riktigt fin ut
<Philip5> einand: med din kamera så ger det ju 900 effetiva mm i zoom
<Philip5> effektiva
<einand> Philip5: japp
<einand> Philip5: nu när förbjudet mot olovlig fotograering är förkastat kanske man skall göra så
<Philip5> :)
<einand> Philip5: annars finns Nikon V/N1 också, skall ha rejäl cropfaktor
<Philip5> ja
<einand> fungerar med "vanliga" objektiv på den med
<Philip5> ja med en converter
<einand> japp,
<einand> som tydligen inte skall ge någon förlust alls
<Philip5> nej det gör det nog inte
<Philip5> på sätt och vis så blir ju objektiv bättre över hela bilden med mer crop
<einand> jo
<einand> Philip5: tänkte köpa en 70 - 300mm teleskop iaf
<Philip5> teleskop?
<einand> teleskoojektiv
<Philip5> jo de kan vara rätt trevliga. är faktiskt sugen på tamrons nya 70-300 som jag testat och det är riktigt bra och de har ju fått ordning på både bildstabilisering och af-motor nu så det är rätt intressant
<Philip5> synd bara att det ärså ljussvagt
<ePax> Å jag är dugen på en HTC one X :D Fattas bara 6500 sek :D
<Philip5> är iof alla 70-300
<Philip5> ePax: är det inte den som är stor som en halv ipad?
<HakanS> Viken kamera ska man köpa som har nästan fullstor sensor?
<Philip5> HakanS: nästan? antingen har den eller så har den inte
<Philip5> det är ju fasta storlekar
<einand> Philip5: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/Nikon-AF-SDX55-2004-56GEDVR/115871.4570/
<Philip5> einand: det där är inge bra
<einand> HakanS: säg vilket pris du vill lägga ut i stället
<HakanS> Jahg vill ha så stor sensor som möjligt till ett pris under 10000:-
<Philip5> einand: köp 70-300 istället som är mycket bättre
<einand> Philip5: duger
<einand> Philip5: kostar dubbelt så mycket
<Philip5> einand: jo men nu är det som du pratar om att du skulle köpa nikon 3100 igen ;P
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-70-300f45-56gaf-svr/115868.4570/
<einand> Philip5: nja, det har fått ok reviews ändå
<Philip5> einand: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/tele/tamron-spdivc70-3004-56nikon/160430.5240/
<Philip5> skulle jag välja
<einand> Philip5: fast det är väl inte DX va?
<Philip5> HakanS: vad kör du med för tillverkare av ditt kamerasystem?
<ePax> Philip5: Nej då. Lika stor som Galaxy Nexus.
<Philip5> einand: det är FX så det funkar både med dx och fx-kameror men det är både nikon och tamrons 70-300
<einand> Philip5: tänkte mer på att med FX kan jag räkna med cropfaktorn och få "större" zoom
<Philip5> objektivets mm anges alltid i en enhet som är oberoende om det är fx eller dx
<einand> Nikon skriver alltid DX på sina
<einand> och då är det beroende på dom
<Philip5> jo men om du köper ett 35 mm dx eller fx spelar ingen roll i hur zoomen blir utan bara hur pass stor sensor som glaset kan återge bild på
<HakanS> Har idag Canon EF-objektiv på ett F1 New-hus. Har ju ingen  användning för dessa objektiv när jag går över till digitalt.
<einand> 35 dx = 35 mm, 35 FX = ~55mm
<einand> på min kamera
<einand> nikon skriver det själv i manualen, och alla review varnar för det
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> så är det inte
<Philip5> om du sätter på ett 35 mm objektiv på din kamera så blir det effektivt 35x1,5 mm
<einand> japp
<einand> eller mer exat 1.53 ;)
<einand> men ja ;)
<Philip5> men tar du samma objektiv och sätter på en fx-kamera så blir det 35x1.0 mm
<einand> om det inte är ett DX objektiv jag köper
<einand> för då är det  *1 med
<Philip5> så det står alltid samma mm på objektivet oavsett om det står fx eller dx på objektivet
<Philip5> nej
<einand> därför dom skriver DX på objektiven
<Philip5> nej
<einand> ett 35mm DX och ett 35mm FX kommer skilja sig markant
<einand> eftersom jag inte kan lägga på 1.53 på DX ojektivet
<Philip5> de skriver dx på objektiven för att objektivet bara kan avteckna bild på delar av en FX-sensor så du får svart runt hela bilden på en fx-sensor med ett dx-objektiv
<einand> varför skriver dom så i manualen då?
<Philip5> vad de antagligen skriver är att du med dx-kamera ska lägga på 1,5 om du köper ett objektiv oavsett vad du köper
<einand> ok
<einand> så, oavsätt viljket objektiv jag köper, så skall jag lägga på 1.5?
<Philip5> därför är det också inte ovanligt att ett fx-objekitv kan verka skarpare på en dx-kamera eftersom objekiven är som sämst ute i kanterna av glaset men med en dx-kamera med ett fx-objektiv så använder kameran inte yttre kanterna av objektivet så det spelar ingen roll om glaset är lite sämre där ute
<Philip5> precis
<einand> jo, det förstår jag
<einand> hum..
<einand> så 300 motsvarar alltså 450 för mig då .
<einand> rätt ok zoom
<Philip5> så alla som pratar om att man ska ha ett nifty-fifty dvs 50 mm för att det är vad ögat ser får alltid räkna om sin cropfactor för att se hur många mm man ska köpa med objektiv
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> 300 dx eller fx objektiv är 450 mm på dx
<swecarp> nörd diskution här
<Philip5> swecarp: du är bara sur för att du inte är med från början :D
<einand> så, om jag köper en 50mm så får jag fel, utan bör kolla efter en 35mm
<einand> för att få typ 50
<swecarp> hehe
<Philip5> einand: precis eftersom oavsett vilken 50 mm du köper så kommer den fungera som en 75a, dvs ett kort teleobjektiv
<einand> hum..
<einand> Philip5: tror du denna är skit med ? http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/sigma-af70-3004-56dgnikon/116079.4570/
<Philip5> einand: och skulle du sätta en 35 mm på en hasselblad så skulle du få ännu färre effektiva mm
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-35mmafs18mmdx/122380.4570/
<einand> den sista där, har jag kollat på
<Philip5> att nikons 35 är en sådan glugg som man liksom bara ska ha i väskan om man har en dx-kamera
<einand> måste köpa en större väska bara ;)
<Philip5> jag har inte skaffat någon bara för att jag ska skaffa en FX-kamera när D800 kommer och jag får klämma och testa den lite först
<einand> Philip5: kolla du in Sigma objektiv jag länka till
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/sigma-af70-3004-56dgnikon/116079.4570/
<einand> säkert ännu värre än det förra
<Philip5> och med en D800 är en dx 35 mm-glugg rätt värdelös eftersom du bara får bild i en liten del av sensorn då
<einand> jo
<Philip5> själv skulle jag inte köpa sigman. vet bara 2 sigmaobjektiv som jag kan tänka mig
<einand> lite därför jag funderar på om jag skall "försöka" att bara köpa fx objektiv ändå
<Philip5> sigma 70-200 os och deras 150 mm macro
<Philip5> har aldrig gillat sigma
<einand> nja, problemet är att jag vill försöka att inte lägga mer än 2k på ett objektiv just nu, tänkte sticka utomlands ett par månader, vill spara pengarna då
<Philip5> einand: sedan om du har testat ljusstarka objektiv på 1,8 eller 2,8 så kommer du inte vilja ha några objektv som är på f/4-5,6
<einand> :)
<einand> svårt att få så sljusstark på teleskopobjektiv
<einand> Philip5: fast det nikon jag länka till innan 55-200 det har samma f värde som det jag har nu
<einand> så totalt värdelöst kan deti nte vara
<einand> vann "bästa köp" förra året med
<HakanS> Philip5: Är det antingen 16x24 eller 24x36 som gäller för sensorn?
<einand> HakanS: skall du börja från "början" eller är du inkörd på nått system redan?
<HakanS> Har idag Canon EF-objektiv på ett F1 New-hus. Har ju ingen användning för dessa objektiv när jag går över till digitalt.
<einand> HakanS: klart att du har, dom fungerar med digitala hus
<HakanS> Nej, det är annan fattning på dem.
<einand> ok
<einand> jobbigt
<einand> trodde Canon gjorde som Nikon, där fick jag med att kontrakt där det stod att dom skall göra sitt yterststa att aldrig ändra det
<swecarp> HakanS,  har en canon med ef objektiv vad har du för några liggande
<einand> Philip5:
<einand> Hyfsade bilder som mer tillhör gruppen "jag gick iaf inte miste om fototillfället" än "gud vilken skärpa".
<Philip5> HakanS: nikon och canon har olika standard för sensor förutom på full sensor då den är rätt lik
<_Trullo> jag har ett Sigma 17-70 2.8 nu med stabilisator, funkar helt ok
<HakanS> Jag skrev fel. det är FD-objektiv jag har.
<einand> Philip5: står det om objektivet, just nu känner jag att jag är med i första gruppen
<swecarp> HakanS,  ok
<Philip5> _Trullo: jo det är ett ok objektv men jag har tamrons motsvarande utan stabilisering som är skarpare men saknar stabilisering. smaksak vad man prioriterar där
<einand> Philip5: lite vide jag gjorde med min d5100 (klaga inte på fokusen jag vet om det) http://youtube.com/frittinternetgbg
<_Trullo> Philip5: jag tar aldrig med stativ, så e rätt bra med stabilisator
<Philip5> _Trullo: inte jag heller... eller sällan
<_Trullo> men jag funderar på ett objektiv till, men vettifan vad jag ska köpa, helst vill jag bara ha ett objektiv..
<Philip5> _Trullo: kör jag nattfoto så gör jag det
<einand> jag har dragit många bilder på 18 - 55 och jag märkar typ ingen skillnad på stabilisator
<einand> dock lär man kanske göra det på längre avstånd
<Philip5> _Trullo: ett ljusstarkare eller tele
<_Trullo> jag försökte ta nattbilder på mina katter.. becksvart var det ute, det gick sådär :)
<_Trullo> har en stor blixt, men det var svårt o lokalisera djuren :)
<ePax> Finns det någon motsvarande program för hps loadrunner för linux?
<Philip5> einand: grundregeln är ju att man klara handhålla objektivet i 1/zoomlängd i sek
<Philip5> einand: fotar du dagtid så är det sällan problem
<HakanS> ePax: Vad är hps loadrunner?
<einand> jag har sådant lätt objektiv med mig också
<einand> väger typ inget
<_Trullo> Philip5, mitt är 2.8, det jag är ute efter är just få närhet i bilderna.. men finns det bra objektiv som kör ända ifrån 17 upp till 200-300?
<Philip5> _Trullo: beror på vad man definierar som bra
<ePax> HakanS: Benchmark program för att testa i princip allt möjligt... websida, applikationer, minne, cpu, bredband osv
<Philip5> _Trullo: och har du canon så vet jag inte vad man har för objektiv att jämföra med
<Philip5> ePax: phoenix test suite?
<ePax> Philip5: Ska kolla på det
<_Trullo> jo, har en canon kiss x4
<HakanS> ePax: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<einand> Philip5: jag känner även lite så här , att man måste köpa "dåliga" objektiv så man känner igen när man har ett bra
<Philip5> einand: bättre att låna då och testa vad man gillar istället för att kasta pengar i sjön efter dåligt
<Philip5> einand: men det är väl en smaksak
<einand> Philip5: nja vill inte låna
<Philip5> einand: jag köper bara vad jag vill ha och inte vad jag kanske eller tror jag vill ha
<Philip5> einand: jag lånar i butiken jag kanske köper och testar ett par timmar eller en dag
<einand> Philip5: jag brukar köpa av lite olika vidder, och testar mig fram
<einand> man får alltid nytta av det för eller senare
<ePax> Fast nu veet jag inte om jag har läst rätt men pphoronix test suite är för att testa ens egen dator... inte typ en website
<Philip5> ePax: riktigt men du kan köra det på t ex en webbsites server som du vill testa
<Philip5> ePax: beroende på vilka testverktyg du väljer att göra
<Philip5> köra
<ePax> Philip5: ok. Så den måste installeras på siten typ. HP Loadrunner är som en benchmark simulator som kan testa websidor utan att installeras på dom. Så kan man testa i princip allt.
<Philip5> ePax: ja det måste man. det är en suite som testar en viss burk
<einand> Philip5: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=18-200nikon kanske den i stället, så slipper man släpa med sig så många ojektiv
<Philip5> i i en mängd olika hänseenden och kan jämföra mot andra burkar
<_Trullo> mm.. man kanske skulle köpa sig ett 18-200 eller liknande..
<Philip5> einand: alla de där superzoomarna har samma problem och styrka. de är inte bra på något men har bra vidd i ett och samma. köper du en dedikerad glugg för något av områdena den där täcker så slår de den på fingrarna. man köper bara något praktiskt men inte så bra
<einand> _Trullo: http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=18-200dcc
<einand> Philip5: jo, men samtidigt så vill jag inte hålla på och mecka
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=18125ni
<Philip5> det är det man slipper men får sämre skärpa, ljusstyrka och bildkvalitet
<einand> där är en med stabilisator
<Philip5> nikon har också en 18-200 och det finns väl en 18-300 nu också
<Philip5> 28-300 verkar den vara
<Philip5> inget jag skulle köpa
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=71700A17N2
<einand> den verkar rätt ok
<einand> i förhållande till priset
<Philip5> ingen stabilisering dock
<Philip5> men vad kan man begära för den pengen
<einand> hum..
<swecarp> snart kan ni redigera era hdr bilder i ett program med svenskt gränssnitt
<einand> vad var det som det hette igen
<einand> även om jag själv hatar svenskt gränssnitt, så kan programmet vara bra
<swecarp> luminance HDR
<einand> jag hade version 4.8 installerat
<einand> läste fel
<einand> 2,2, menar jag
<swecarp> einand,  det fionns i Philip5  ppa förråd
<einand> swecarp: kör inte ubuntu ;)
<_Trullo> Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM Canon-ef
<_Trullo> den verkar ju ok..
<swecarp> ok einand
<einand> _Trullo: kostar?
<swecarp> fika time här nu
<_Trullo> einand, 5000 cirka
<_Trullo> http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=71700A17N2
<_Trullo> Vi rekommenderar den till hobbyfotografer som inte har alltför höga krav, och kanske mest lämplig som reseobjektiv för dig som inte vill släpa på flera objektiv. Det är en superzoom och presterar ungefär som superzoomar brukar göra i allmänhet
<einand> _Trullo: fel länk
<_Trullo> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=si18250ca
<einand> Philip5: blir nog denna http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=dx55300vr
<einand> som blir min nästa
<_Trullo> den där sigman kostar runt 3200 i usa, det blir nog en sån
<CasperN> eftersom alla fotoproffs är aktiva i kanalen så kanske ni kan svara på, hur gör man bäst rent ett uvfilter?
<einand> CasperN: slutar att använda det
<CasperN> det var inte ett vettigt svar
<einand> nä, blås av det, använd pensel och sedan grafit
<CasperN> grafit?
<einand> japp, samma grej som är i blyerstpennor
<salmiak> suger det upp eventuella smutsfläckar då eller?
<CasperN> låter vansinnigt
<einand> det trollar bort fingeravtryck
<CasperN> ska jag inte prova chilisås också?
<salmiak> :-D
<einand> ?
<einand> tja, fråga inte om råd, om du inte vill lyssna
<CasperN> men hur tusan blir en lins eller ett filter rent av att kladda på grafit?
<CasperN> och hur, och i vilken form skulle det vara?
<einand> nä, det ligger i ett filter
<salmiak> men alltså, jag kaj inget om kameror och linser och sånt, kan man inte tvätta av uvfiltret med vatten och så
<CasperN> förklara för en som är helt borta på ämnet just nu
<einand> salmiak: du riskerar att repa den då, om det är sand på den
<salmiak> ah
<einand> CasperN: alternativ två är blåsa, pensla, isopropanol
<CasperN> nu är det iof ingen sand, mest damm och ringar efter fukt
<einand> fast då måste du ha en microfiber dug, och torka med
<CasperN> äh, jag letar upp fönsterputs
<einand> grafit, är föresten samma anledningen tillvarför dagstidningar är perfekta att rengöra fönsterutor med
<CasperN> aha
<CasperN> då är jag med lite mer
<CasperN> sådär, gjorde rent med veidec super foam :)
<CasperN> var en hel del skit i ramringen som jag inte sett tidigare, blev helt brunt pappret jag gjorde rent med :)
<macrobat> grafit?
<macrobat> blyerts innehåller lera förutom grafit, ju hårdare, desto mera lera
<macrobat> dagstidningar innehåller väl trycksvärta, kan det vara bra att smeta in fönstren med? det blir väl ett tunnt lager svart på?
 * macrobat petar på backloggen
<virtuald> einand: <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<einand> varför all denna kärlek?
<einand> macrobat: nix, trycksvärta är ibland det bästa som finns för att göra rent fönster
<einand> Philip5, swedala: lust att kritisera mig? http://imgur.com/LTbES
<CasperN> einand: ointressant motiv, och jag skulle lätta lite på förgrunden, annars ett utmärkt tillfälle att försöka fånga fina färger
<einand> CasperN: tack, kommer strax 2 bilder till från andra vinklar
<CasperN> den bilden är ett bra exempel på när man borde lyfta en bild med hdr manipulation för att få bättre exponering
<CasperN> eller när man borde fota med ett gradientfilter för att jämna ut exponering
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/a3Nvr#0
<Philip5> einand: mest bara att jag tycker du gått för hårt fram med efterredigeringen
<CasperN> den borde också lättas upp med fler exponeringar
<einand> CasperN: hade inget stativ med mig, annars hade jag kunnat leka med kamerams inbyggda hdr
<einand> iaf, mitt första försök att ta bilder med manuella inställningar
<swecarp> snygt kort einand
<einand> Philip5: samma bild oredigerad http://imgur.com/a/a3Nvr#2
 * einand måste klura ut vad jag gjort för ändring, för bilderna har börjat bli väldigt matta
<CasperN> ändrat färgrymd skulle jag gissa på
<einand> jo, men jag undrar hur, och vart
<CasperN> vilket program använder du?
<CasperN> vissa gör det när man sparar om
<CasperN> bilder för webb ska vara i sRGB
<CasperN> men det är ju inte vad systemkameror fotar i
<CasperN> eller sparar i
<einand> Jag sparar i AdobeRGB
<einand> i kameran
<einand> alla bilder, förutom den första jag posta är idrekt från kameran
<CasperN> förklarar saken
<einand> jo, men bilderna jag tog för en vecka sedan var inte så tråkiga
<einand> funderar på om det är eye-fi som pajar dom
<CasperN> då kommer de mattas ned mycket när de sparas om till sRGB, eller renderas i en webbläsare
<einand> jo men även i kamerans egna display är dom mattare
<einand> http://imgur.com/umHcD
<CasperN> ok, ja då är det ju något annat
<einand> den tex, tycker jag är väldigt matt
<CasperN> något filter kanske, min kamera har massa trams för sånt
<einand> jo kanske, men inget minne att jag aktiverat det
<antii> nån som kör bitlbee med msn och har varit med om att meddelanden inte kommit fram? eller sett vad mottagaren har skrivit?
<einand> antii: japp, därför jag sluta använda det
<antii> fan förbannat
<einand> antii: även på gtalk/jabber så sätter den random folk på blockerat
<Krawlezt> antii: Använd ebuddy.com, eventuellt pidgin/amsn
<einand> utan anledning
<antii> einand: hm
<antii> http://bugs.bitlbee.org/bitlbee/ticket/356
<CasperN> libpurble/finch istället för pidgin om du vill ha TUI
<CasperN> och multiprotokoll
<antii> einand: men paketen skickas väl över http :( borde ju vara error-check
<einand> antii: kanske är bittlebe som inte hanterar dom
<antii> låter cp att programmet ska ta hand om sånt
<antii> men men
<antii> förbannat..
<antii> fan ska man ha nu för klient då man har windowsmaskiner och linuxmaskiner
<CasperN> finch :)
<antii> klarar det msn protokollet?
<einand> någon som vet vad AE-L är för nått?
<CasperN> ja
<antii> smutt, ska testa :
<antii> :)
<Krawlezt> Windows: MSN - Linux: Pidgin
<CasperN> det är frontend till libpurple
<antii> Krawlezt: windows live messenger heter det på windows, och nej tack :)
<Krawlezt> antii: Det är ju underbart! :)
<antii> CasperN: kör du det i screen?
<CasperN> screen?? kör du inte tmux?
<antii> :p
<antii> giller screen
<antii> CasperN: det ser smutt ut iallafall, tack
<CasperN> det duger, framförallt att det är identiskt med pidgin
<antii> bara jag inte tappar meddelanden och har allt på samma ställe
<CasperN> då fungerar nog finch för dig
<antii> :D
<einand> antii: jag sluta använda alla protokoll utan gtalk, så löste jag mitt problem ;)
<realubot> Yo!
<CasperN> problemet med finch och pidgin är dock att lösenord lagras i klartext :)
<CasperN> bra att veta om man inte är ensam på sin dator
<amelia> woho! äntligen tillbaka, strömavbrott i datorhallen inatt. typiskt just nu när de hade problem med reservkraften.. :(
<antii> amelia: :(
<antii> amelia: vad har du för skoj i datorhallen?
<antii> amelia: jobb eller privat :P
<amelia> antii: privat
<amelia> annars hade det inte gått så illa att det var strömlöst.
<antii> =)
<amelia> man får vad man betalar för. :(
<antii> :(!
<CasperN> smällar man får ta om man inte äger en dieselgenerator
<antii> fan på bitlbee..
<antii> CasperN: hur kommer man ut från /buddylist exempelvis?
<CasperN> alt-s
<CasperN> eller alt-1,2,3...
<realubot> amelia: Vet du vad jag tycker om serverhallar med strömavbrott?
<antii> ah.
<antii> smutt.
<antii> får teta några dagar :P
<realubot> amelia: Bryr du dig om vad jag tycker om serverhallar med strömavbrott?
<realubot> Lågstatusserverhallar säger jag om serverhallar med strömavbrott.
<amelia> nu får det vara nog, jag installerar windows på alla mina burkar.
<antii> det är inte april än amelia
 * realubot önskar amelia lycka till som Windows-user.
 * realubot gråter för att amelia har övergett oss.
<HakanS> amelia: Även på din PDP-11?
<einand> CasperN: är nog inte min kamera som är fellinställd, utan min skärm
<CasperN> sa du inte att de även var blekare i kameran?
<einand> CasperN: jo men jag har nog pillat på den också
<einand> haft synfel eller nått, eller ställde in båda när det var extremt sol häromdagen
<einand> CasperN: en kompis länka till massor av FB bilder, och dom hade samma "fel"
<tiina> Hej jag har två filer som har blockerat så jag kan inte logga in på uppdate eller ta bort de hur gör jag?
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du för felmeddelande om du kör det här kommandot i Terminalen: sudo apt-get update
<tiina> Jag kan göra det men jag har ett rött kors på ovan panlen om de där filerna...min Gimp slets av någon anledning bort helt har det ej längre och jag skulle installera nu Gimp men det går inte och dem 2 filerna blockerar allt....???
<tiina> Jag ska prova köra det du sade
<tiina> sudo apt-get update
<tiina> E: Typ "ain" är inte känd på rad 1 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list
<tiina> E: Listan över källor kunde inte läsas.
<tiina> Nu går det inte ens köra update
<tiina> och alla fönstren är jätte stora
<realubot> tiina: Hur ser innehållet i fileb /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list ut:
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list
<realubot> !pastebin | tiina
<ubot2`> tiina: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiina> ok men vad ska jag göra med filremsan du skrev?
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här i Terminalen:
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Och posta resultatet här i kanalen som en länk till pastebin.
<tiina> JA tack
<tiina> hände inget
<tiina> kom inget?
<HakanS> tiina: Kör detta i terminalen: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889652/
<realubot> tiina: Är det där resultatet av sources.list?
<realubot> tiina: När du kör HakanS kommando?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889657/
<tiina> Nej det här senaste är resultatet det senaste du bad mig att skriva på terminalfönstret
<realubot> tiina: Ok, ok.
<tiina> ja
<realubot> tiina: Jag vet inte vad som är fel.
<realubot> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<realubot> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<realubot> Dka det verkligen vara maverick?
<realubot> tiina: När får du det här då? http://paste.ubuntu.com/889652/
<tiina> jag har varningsflagga på övertsa panelen om att det är fel på något och det började med GIMP
<realubot> tiina: Vad gör du för att få det felmeddelandet?
<arand> tiina: "pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt*"
<tiina> försöker komma åt update och förråd med program kommer ingen vart med nåt
<realubot> tiina: Kör som arand skrev: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt*
<realubot> Och posta i pastebin.
<tiina> De där problemet har tagit fram på den varningen på översta panelen på skrivbordet när man ska gör update??
<tiina> ok
<arand> oh, sorry, jag räknade med pastebinit, jo, ersätt "pastebin" med "cat" i kommandot
<tiina> kommer up : ain ain
<amelia> realubot: det ÄR en lågbudgethall
<HakanS> tiina: Har du filerna matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list och matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list.save på skrivbordet?
<amelia> bah, jag ska inte alls installera windows på mina burkar... :(
<amelia> hemska vänner jag har.
<antii> amelia: haha
<CasperN> amelia: vad gör du med alla din "lågbudgethall"?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889674/
<CasperN> hmm, knepig mening...
<tiina> Dem filerna är kopierade på skrivbort just nu för att jag ska veta vad dem heter i sin helhet men dem finns i katalogen och hur får man bort de från den katalogen??
<amelia> CasperN: jag har en server där för att det är billigt så jag slipper ha den hemma..
<realubot> amelia: Den stora frågan är vad du gör i en lågbudgethall?
<einand> realubot: vad gör du i ett lågbudgethushåll?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det passar din image att hålla till i en lågbudgethall.
<realubot> einand: Det undrar jag också.
<tiina> Hur får jag bort varingen eller att kunna uppdatera?
<tiina> varningen?
<realubot> tiina: Jag vet inte. Hur har det blivit så här? Vad har du gjort?
<tiina> laddade gimp på nytt
<realubot> tiina: Du måste ha mellanrum mellan cat och sökvägen till filerna.
<realubot> tiina: Det ska stå: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt* och inte cat/etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt*
<tiina> dem finns i etc/apt hur får jag bort dem därifrån?
<tiina> ain ain.....det är svaret
<tiina> att dem inte finns dock är dem i katalogen etc/apt sourec.list.d
<tiina> hur kan man ta bort dem?
<tiina> vad finns det för ramsaor man kan försöka remove dem?
<tiina> ramsor
<realubot> tiina: Skriv som vi säger: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt*
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<tiina> ok
<tiina> ain ain
<tiina> samma som förut
<realubot> ain ain?
<realubot> Är det allt som du får som svar?
<tiina> man måste kunna få bort dem men hur??
<tiina> JA
<maxjezy> lol
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt*
<tiina> ok
<tiina> detta är svaret: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889700/
<realubot> tiina: Ok, kör det här nu:
<tiina> ja
<realubot> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matt* /home/tiina/
<realubot> tiina: Sedan testar du med: sudo apt-get update
<tiina> HEJ det funkade!!:))
<tiina> Nu är frågan hur får jag GIMP??utan detta som hände innan...
<realubot> tiina: Du kan ju testa att installera med kommandot: sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Den stora frågan är ju varför felet dök upp ö.h.t. Varför låg det två konstiga filer i katalogen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<realubot> ain ain?
<tiina> PROBLEM??? jag paste
<realubot> Du paste.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889715/
<tiina> Gimp är borta men ändå inte??? Mina alla fönster är stora och fönsterramarna fattas...?i Ubuntu
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här:
 * maxjezy gör om låten when a man loves a woman, nu går den i stil med .. it takes a man to help a woman.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<realubot> tiina: Sedan kör du: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> tiina: Och sist kör du: sudo apt-get install gimp
<realubot> tiina: "GIMP 2.7.5 Will not work with the current glib and gtk in Oneiric. To fix the problem install these repos"
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo bash -c "echo \"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main\" >> /etc/apt-sources.list"
<tiina> ok men jag fick nåt om spotify oxå I'll paste it
<realubot> tiina: Och sist: sudo bash -c "echo \"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/testing/ubuntu oneiric main\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889721/
<tiina> Nu kör jag ramsorna du sade
<realubot> Därefter: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> ok
<tiina> ska jag ta sudo install gimp innan echo eller efter?
<realubot> Efter allt.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Först echo-kommandona.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Du har försökt att installera Gimp från ett PPA innan va?
<tiina> jag följde den ordningen det stod man skulle göra ja
<tiina> paste nu jag
<realubot> tiina: Där har du alla kommandon som du ska ha kört ett i taget: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889730/
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889731/
<tiina> Är det dessa exakt jag ska köra?
<tiina> du paste nu?
<realubot> tiina: Jag har skrivit fel på en av raderna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889734/
<realubot> Rad 2 var fel.
<realubot> Kör det jag har skrivit i senaste länken.
<tiina> så jag ska följa det du skrivit där nu?
<tiina> i det senaste?
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 405A15CB
<realubot> tiina: Kör: cat /etc/apt/sources.list och posta resultatet i pastebin.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Finns det någon anledning till att du har installerat paket (Gimp?) från PPA?
<realubot> Eller varför har du lagt till ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn PPA:t från första början?
<tiina> Ingen aning jag gjorde bara som det stod att man ska??
<realubot> tiina: Var?
<realubot> tiina: Jag förstår inte varför du hade PPA:t från början?
<tiina> jag hade det inte först utan det skulle man ha i hela den radda jag skrev
<realubot> Filerna som låg i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. Hur hamnde dom där?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889744/
<tiina> Jag måste säga att jag vet inte det....hur dem hamnade där???jag fick inte nyckeln?
<tiina> vad är ppa till för då?
<maxjezy> tiina, oftast till för att få en speciell version av ett program
<maxjezy> nyare än de som finns i repo är vanligt
<tiina> ojjj
<tiina> ska jag prova få nyckel på nytt?
<maxjezy> du kom in med samma fel för ett par veckor sedan
<maxjezy> då gav jag dig tipset att sluta använda ubuntu eller installera om hela systemet
<maxjezy> gjorde du det ena av dem?
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 405A15CB
<realubot> tiina: Körde du det? Fungerade det?
<tiina> det kom inte nåt den väntade men tog för lång tid ? provar på nytt
<tiina> ska jag skriva detta på terminal fönster eller gå till den länken?
<maxjezy> terminalen :)
<realubot> tiina: Ok, posta resultatet av det här i pastebin nu: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> tiina: Strunta i sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 405A15CB och kör det hag skrev 21:40.
<realubot> tiina: Du skulle skriva det i Terminalen.
<realubot> tiina: Det har du npg redan gjort så gå vidare med cat ... o.s.v.
<tiina> Har gjort det hela tiden i terminalen....http://paste.ubuntu.com/889750/
<realubot> tiina: Jag väntar fortfarande på resultatet av: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889755/
<tiina> där är det
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: sudo bash -c "echo \"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<realubot> tiina: Och posta sedan resultatet av: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> igen.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> hände inget
<tiina> ok vänta cat igen  också
<realubot> Ja.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889764/
<realubot> tiina: Du har nog haft ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn eftersom du hade filer från det i /etc/apt/ ...
<tiina> ok vad betyder det nu?
<realubot> tiina: Ok, bra.
<realubot> tiina: Då kör du det här:
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Gick det bra?
<bittin> nu har folk trollat fram demos på min farsas första dator igen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Ek-5ZnFu4
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889767/
<tiina> jag paste it
<realubot> tiina: Sedan kör du: sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> ok
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889772/
<tiina> gick inte så bra
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för fel på dina fönster m.m. då?
<tiina> det är detta meddelandet som har kommet hela tiden sedan gimp slets av och det fanns konflikter
<tiina> enligt program listan har jag gimp och endå inte...döläge
<realubot> tiina: Som sagt. Vad är det för fel på dina fönster? Du sa något om att dom är stora?
<tiina> ja dem är stora och trycker jag dem mindre på fönsterramens minus blir dem utan ram helt
<tiina> alla fönster öppnas som stora direkt
<realubot> Maximerade?
<tiina> vad gör jag med gimp nudå? Kan man få det rätta Gimp när det nya versionen av Ubuntu släpps ut snart?
<realubot> tiina: Det är du som har strulat till din installation. Det är inget fel på Gimp normalt sätt.
<realubot> *sett
<realubot> *sätt
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: wget https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn/+build/3250921/+files/libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902%7Eoo_i386.deb
<tiina> nej så klart inte det vet jag ....jag har säkert gjort nåt fel jag skyller inte på någon  jag bara underar om jag ska intallera om hela ubuntu?
<realubot> tiina: Sedan kör du det här och postar resultatet HÄR i kanlen (inte pastebin): ls -l libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb
<realubot> tiina: Testa dom två senaste sakerna jag har sagt till dig.
<tiina> okey det tycks väntas med att logga in på launchpad....
<realubot> tiina: Tryck Ctrl+C för att avbryta
<realubot> tiina: Sedan trycker du PilUpp för att få upp wget-kommandot igen och tryck sedan Enter för att göra ett nytt försök.
<realubot> Gör så tills du ser att filen laddas ner.
<tiina> ok ska jag ta det
<realubot> Ta det?
<realubot> Kör: wget https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn/+build/3250921/+files/libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902%7Eoo_i386.deb
<realubot> Tills du får ner paketet. Avbryt med Ctrl+C om paketet inte börjar laddas ner efter några sekunder.
<tiina> -2012-03-18 22:04:32--  https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn/+build/3250921/+files/libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902%7Eoo_i386.deb
<tiina> Slår upp launchpad.net... 91.189.89.222, 91.189.89.223
<tiina> Ansluter till launchpad.net|91.189.89.222|:443... ansluten.
<tiina> HTTP-begäran skickad, väntar på svar... 302 Moved Temporarily
<tiina> Adress: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94857262/libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902%7Eoo_i386.deb [följer]
<tiina> --2012-03-18 22:04:34--  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94857262/libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902%7Eoo_i386.deb
<tiina> Slår upp launchpadlibrarian.net... 91.189.89.228, 91.189.89.229
<tiina> Ansluter till launchpadlibrarian.net|91.189.89.228|:443... ansluten.
<tiina> HTTP-begäran skickad, väntar på svar... 200 OK
<tiina> Längd: 1221418 (1,2M) [application/x-debian-package]
<tiina> Sparar till: "libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb"
<tiina> 100%[====================================================================================================>] 1 221 418   2,39M/s   på 0,5s
<tiina> 2012-03-18 22:04:35 (2,39 MB/s) - "libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb" sparades [1221418/1221418]
<tiina> tiina@tiina-Unknow:~$ ls -l libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb
<tiina> -rw-rw-r-- 1 tiina tiina 1221418 2012-03-01 10:31 libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb
<realubot> tiina: Ok, bra.
<CasperN> ujuj, här var det helpdesk till max :)
<realubot> tiina: Det räcker.
<tiina> ok så det behövs inte det där andra en gång till
<realubot> tiina: Nu kör du: sudo dpkg -i libgimp2.0_2.7.5-2012020902~oo_i386.deb
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Fungerar det?
<tiina> fel vid hanteringen av filen den sista: Paste jag
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889801/
<realubot> tiina: Vi går i motsatt riktining.
<realubot> Vi tar bort PPA:t.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> hur
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Gick det att installera?
<tiina> jag paste
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889806/
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo ppa-purge ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<tiina> ok
<tiina> PPA purged succesfully
<tiina> paste jag
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889810/
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<tiina> ok
<tiina> gjorde det inget hände
<realubot> tiina: Sedan kör du: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> tiina: Det står GKSUDO inte sudo.
<tiina> ok tack
<realubot> tiina: När filen öppnats så tar du bort dom TVÅ nedersta raderna (inte någon annan rad).
<realubot> Spara och stäng när du är klar.
<tiina> ok
<HakanS> tiina: Kolla om du kan starta gimp nu.
<realubot> tiina: Kör sedan: cat /etc/apt/sources.list och posta resultatet i pastebin.
<realubot> HakanS: Det borde fungera men vi tar en sak i taget.
<tiina> tog bort de 2 sista raderna inget annat och stängde
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vill ha bort två förråd som jag slängde in i sources.list och köra en update.
<realubot> tiina: Sparade du innan du stängde?
<tiina> ja
<realubot> tiina: Posta nu resultatet av: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> som jag skrev.
<tiina> men ska jag installera gimp på treminalen eller kolla om jag kommer åt den via vanligat att öppna en bildfil?
<realubot> tiina: gör som jag skriver.
<realubot> tiina: Vänta med Gimp.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> cat?
<realubot> Ja.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Det står ju så.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889824/
<realubot> tiina: Jättebra.
<realubot> tiina: Nu kör du den här raden med kommandon precis som det står här:
<tiina> ok
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<dataviruset> någon som vet vad "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [kswapd0:75]" i syslog är för nåt knas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/889817/  -- det började med det där meddelandet vid lunch, sen höll det på att fylla syslog fram till 14:35 någonting, sen blev systemet instabilt. Ubuntu Server 10.04(.4) x64. vad gör man?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889828/
<HakanS> tiina: Kolla om du kan starta gimp nu.
<tiina> hur?
<HakanS> tiina: Via menyn
<tiina> Ja det kunde jag.......
<HakanS> Launchern kallas det visst.
<realubot> Ok. Bra.
<tiina> TACK:))))) men kommer alla fönstren också vara mindre nu?
<realubot> tiina: Viktigt budskap:
<realubot> "PPAs have not undergone the same process of validation as regular ubuntu packages. End users install PPAs at their own risk. Although each key is cryptographically signed, in order to confirm an uploader, keys are not matched to specific individuals, except via their "launchpad" accounts.
<realubot> Subsequently, installing a PPA should be considered to be a low-security alternative as compared to the main repository, but marginally higher security than simply installing software at random from the internet. As part of adding a PPA, you trust the developer to not only install packages, but also to allow them to provide ongoing updates.
<bittin> rätt najs att SVTPlay sänder saker i 720p
<realubot> "
<realubot> tiina: "End users install PPAs at their own risk."
<realubot> tiina: Kom ihåg det.
<tiina> TACK DETTA SKA jag spara jag VISSTE INTE...Ledsen men jag är mycket tacksam för HJÄLPEN GULD VÄRT när man SJÄLV gör bort sig eller inte VET:((
<realubot> tiina: Det här problemet började nog för att du har installerat ett PPA som i sin tur har uppdaterat vissa paket i ditt system som inte är kompatibla med andra paket.
 * bittin glor sista avsnittet av Äkta Människor
<tiina> vad är end users?
<tiina> Ohhh my gosh...jag visste inte det MEN NU VET JAG!!!!!<3
<realubot> tiina: Jag säger det inte för att vara taskig utan jag säger det bara för att du ska förstå att man installerar PPA på egen risk.
<realubot> tiina: Att lägga till PPA kan ställa till problem i systemet.
<HakanS> tiina: end users=slutanvändare.
<realubot> tiina: Du är en end user? end user == slutanvändare.
<realubot> Vi är end users för vi använder Ubuntu som vanliga användare.
<tiina> JA jag förstår tack så jätte mycket jag visste inte det ock kommer veta detta nu tack vare att du talar om riskerna
<tiina> jag är väldigt tacksam att du har hjälpt mig,
<realubot> tiina: Innan du lägger till ett PPA så ska du kolla upp källan och veta att du litar på PPA:t. Låt bli att installera PPA:n om du inte måste installera ett PPA för att få tillgång till en ny version av ett program.
<tiina> okey tack för rådet jag ska minnas verkligen det!!!
<realubot> Programmen i Ubuntus förråd borde räcka och du uppdaterar dessa med: sudo apt-get update && sud apt-get uprade
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tiina> vad är PPA för något mer än helt FEL i ett vanligt Ubuntu?
<realubot> Skulle det stå.
<realubot> tiina: Det är inte helt fel.
<realubot> tiina: Men ett PPA är ett Private Package Archive som innehåller t.ex. nyare version av program än vad Ubuntus förråd innehåller.
<tiina> ok ska jag köra det nu som det sista eller?
<realubot> tiina: Problemet är att ett program kanske är beroende av andra program för att fungera. Och när du uppdaterar ett program så kanske andra program uppdateras också. Det medför problem om gamla program (som Gimp) fortfarande behöver en äldre version av ett paket.
<tiina> jahhhaaa.....ojjjjj...tack för att du har hjälpt mig och talat om så jag vet...det är viktigt!
<realubot> tiina: Det var problem med olika versioner av program som gjorde att det inte gick att installera Gimp på ditt system.
<tiina> Ja förstår det nu...jag anade oråd eftersom det stod om beroende problem när jag försökte förstå det när det gick att logga in där.....
<realubot> tiina: Därför tog vi bort PPA:t och återsätllde dina paket till dom ursprungliga versionerna och nu verkar ju allt fungera igen.
<realubot> tiina: Så vad du kan lära dig av det här det är att det kan ställa till problem (och kan vara en säkerhetsrisk) att lägga till PPA.
<tiina> tack...det ska vara så nu...och nya uppdateringar kommer inom sin tid med nya verisoner av ubuntu....
<realubot> tiina: Det kommer komma nya uppdateringar men det är inte säkert att versionerna av programmen uppdateras.
<realubot> Om du vill vara säker på att ha nya versioner av olika program i Ubuntu så får du se till att ha den nyaste versionen av Ubuntu.
<tiina> jahhhaa??? så vad gör man då?
<realubot> tiina: Om 1,5 månader släpps Ubuntu 12.04. Om du installerar den så kommer du att ha nyare versioner av programmen än i Ubuntu 11.10.
<tiina> okey jag har  ubuntu 11.10 och installerar nya uppdateringar &upgaderingar när dem kommer
<realubot> tiina: Eller så lägger man till ett PPA men då måste man lita på den som har PPA:t och gör man inte det så ska man inte lägga till PPA:t.
<realubot> tiina: Du kan ställa in att Ubuntu ska uppdateras automatiskt.
<tiina> :)))))) TACK.......men Ubuntu ppa som skickas via uppdateringarna kan man lita på?
<tiina> hur ställer man Ubuntu till automatisk updatering?'
<realubot> tiina: Ubuntu Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources
<realubot> tiina: där kan du ställa in att systemet ska uppdateras automatiskt.
<tiina> jahhhaaa....det ska jag göra står det på engelska eller på svenska?
<realubot> tiina: Du kan lita på uppdateringarna som skickas ut av Ubuntu ja.
<realubot> tiina: Det beror ju på om du har svensk eller engelsk version. Jag skrev på engelska.
<realubot> Progravaruhanteraren -> Redigera -> Programvarukällor
<realubot> Heter det nog på svenska.
<tiina> jag har svensk men många råd och saker är endå på engelska
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<realubot> tiina: Så installerar du svenskt språkstöd.
<realubot> tiina: 22:43 < realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<tiina> okey....men i min programvarukällor fanns inställningarna men inte edit?
<realubot> tiina: Du ska först starta Programvaruhanteraren. Sedan ska klicka på Redigera i menyn. På engleska heter det Edit.
<realubot> tiina: Därefter väljer du Programvarukällor
<realubot> Och så ska du klicka på fliken Updates och kryssa i det som på eng. heter: "Install security updates without confirmation."
<realubot> I give up.
<einand> realubot: ge inte upp bara för att hon gick bort, fortsätt läxa upp folk ändå, hitta bara någon ny
<realubot> einand: Läxar jag upp folk?
<einand> realubot: på löpande band
<realubot> tiina: 22:47 < realubot> Och så ska du klicka på fliken Updates och kryssa i det som på eng. heter: "Install security updates without  confirmation."
<tiina> svenska fanns redan men alla mina fönster är stora fortfarande
<tiina> ok
<realubot> einand: Det där får du gärna utveckla.
<maxjezy> :)
<tiina> ok med compiz?
<maxjezy> här luktar det svett!
<realubot> Svett?
<maxjezy> ja
<realubot> maxjezy: Det känner jag inte.
<maxjezy> realubot, de är säkert du som luktar :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju bara du som känner det så...
<einand> realubot: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_compilers_sandy&num=4
<maxjezy> rede är säkert jag då
<maxjezy> realubot,
<realubot> maxjezy: Maybe baby.
<realubot> einand: Vad ska jag göra med den länken?
<einand> realubot: läsa
<realubot> För att?
<einand> realubot: för det är grymt intressant, att gcc börjat hantera sandy bridge, och det förklarar också varför jag förespråkar source distar och inte binärdistar
<realubot> einand: Ok, ok.
<realubot> einand: Ska du inte svara på min fråga?
<einand> vilken fråga?
<realubot> einand: 22:49 < realubot> einand: Det där får du gärna utveckla.
<realubot> 22:48 < realubot> einand: Läxar jag upp folk?
<realubot> 22:48 < einand> realubot: på löpande band
<einand> realubot: Ja, du hjälper ju tiina nu.
<realubot> einand: Det kallar jag inte att läxa upp utan att hjälpa.
<realubot> Jag hjälpte henne i 2h och löste hennes problem. Dock blir jag lite trött när hon inte gör som man skriver så man får skriva många kommandon 2-3 ggr.
<maxjezy> einand, har du ett shackbräde?
<realubot> einand: Vad har man för använing av en effektivare gcc om man inte kompilerar så mycket kod?
<einand> realubot: eftersom du frigör ju dom cyklerna i resten av systemet
<einand> maxjezy: stämmer
<maxjezy> einand, bra :)
<maxjezy> snyggt?
<einand> maxjezy: nix
<realubot> einand: Förklara. Vad är fördelen med en bra kompilator annat än just när man kompilerar?
<einand> realubot: alltså, programmen blir ju snabbare, eftersom den generar bättre maskinkod
<einand> tex, när det gäller kryptering, så har kompilerings optimering sänkt tiden från 12 timmar till 5 timmar att kryptera
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Jag trodde bara att gcc jobbade snabbare inte att koden den kompilerade blev bättre. Det låter konstigt.
<einand> självklart blir ju koden den kompilerar bättre, edftersom den blir bätre optimerade efter den processorns instruktioner
<realubot> Beror det på att gcc översätter högnivåspråket på ett smartare sätt till maskinkod då eller vad är det som gör att det blir ett bättre program?
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> Just det. Den skräddarsyr koden för processorn.
<realubot> Jag trodde att gcc bara arbetade snabbare.
<einand> nä, den översätter det till snyggare maskinkod för cpun
<realubot> Om det var anpassat för procesosrn. Inte att koden som kompileras optimeras också.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Jo, jag fattar.
<einand> så binärdistros som ubuntu är ju optimerat efter minstagemensama nämnare, och saknar allt stöd för extra grejer
<realubot> Ja
<realubot> hur avgör dom vad Ubuntu ska optimeras för? Den vanligaste prollen på marknaden eller vad?
 * CasperN piggar upp kanalen med lite rysspop http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/-/sfzLo?src=5
<CasperN> ubuntu optimeras väl inte alls mycket?
<realubot> Hur avgör Ubuntu hur koden ska optimeras i en vanlig dist?
<realubot> einand: Hur mycket vinner man på detta då?
<realubot> 10-50%?
<CasperN> det gör de inte, de optimerar inget extra
<CasperN> t.ex, blender, laddar du bara ned det från hemsidan så kommer du tappa enormt i prestanda
<realubot> CasperN: Så dom kör med någon standard då som är bra för att den fungerar på alla processorer?
<CasperN> laddar du en optimerad sse version så vinner du jättemycket
<realubot> Ok.
<CasperN> och kompilerar du själv så vinner du ännu mer om du gör rätt
<einand> realubot: beror på openssl ligger det på 80% för mig
<CasperN> prova
<realubot> Vad är viktigast då? Att kompilera programmen eller kärnan eller båda två för att vinna prestanda?
<einand> realubot: programmen
<realubot> Här har vi ju en till fördel med Open Source då. Att anpassa koden för en speciell maskin.
<einand> kärnan påverkar ju bara "systemet" (sanning med modifikation självklart så får du prestanda ifrån program som använder kernel funktioner med)
<realubot> einand: Om man optimerar hela kärnan då?
<realubot> Alla program använder väl mer eller mindre kärnan?
<einand> realubot: är självklart bäst
<realubot> Gör dom inte det?
<einand> realubot: njea
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> beror ju på
<einand> kryptering använder ju inte kärnan precis när den krypterar, men när den växlar information till mig
<realubot> Så hur optimerar jag koden för t.ex. min Core 2 Duo E8200?
<HakanS> Fördelen med att binärer är ju att det är mycket enklare att installera programmet. Samt att man kan få uppdateringar automatiskt.
<realubot> Jag är bara nyfiken på hur stor skillnad i prestanda det är om man enbart optimerar all kod eller enbart optimerar programmen?
<einand> HakanS: och det får du inte med gentoo tex?
<einand> HakanS: föredlen är att du får det installerat snabbare, inte enklare
<realubot> Hur är det med beroenden och så då? Om man kompilerar all kod själv? Jag menar Apt sköter ju beroenden när man installerar deb-filer?
<CasperN> realubot: i mitt fall med blender så är det en prestandavinst på 50-75% i snitt vid renderingstid
<realubot> CasperN: Ok. Det är helt klart mycket.
<CasperN> hurvida programmet i sig går bättre, det är inget jag märker av
<HakanS> einand: Jag vet inte hur gentoo gör.
<CasperN> jo, det är en väldigt stor skillnad, man plockar gärna varenda sekund man kan spara in
<realubot> CasperN: Varför går renderingen bättre? Är det inte GPU som sköter det?
<CasperN> inte för mig
<CasperN> gpu är bara för nya renderaren
<realubot> Ok, så det är därför Blender jobbar snabbare då. För att Blender är optimerat för CPU som i ditt fall sköter renderingen?
<einand> HakanS: ganska exakt som ubuntu typ (självklart skillnad men i praktiken) så skriver du bara emerge paket
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Varför Gentoo och inte Arch?
<CasperN> spelar ingen roll om du väljer att bygga själv
<CasperN> fast i arch kan man lätt bli lat då det finns saker färdigt för en
<einand> realubot: Arch är en binärdist
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> till stor del
<realubot> Hur var det nu med Arch. Man ställer in olika options när man installerar programmet eller hur var det?
<realubot> Det var ju något speciellt med pakethanteringen i Arch?
<CasperN> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel
<CasperN> pakethanteraren är pacman, och den plockar paket beroende på om man kör 64 eller 32bit, inget annat
<realubot> CasperN: Ok, jag har för mig att jag har läst att det går att ställa in paketen mer i Arch än i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Jag kanske har blandat ihop det.
<einand> realubot: störa för och nackdelen är att dom har en rullande utgåva, dvs fryses inte varje halvår som ubuntu
<realubot> Hur löser man det här med uppdateringar om man kompilerar koden själv?
<realubot> einand: Mhm. Jag trodde det fanns andra stora fördelar med Arch än rolling release.
<einand> realubot: kör du tex gentoo, så är det typ samma som som ubuntu när det gäller det, du kör emerge -AvDun (motsvarande apt-get update; apt-get upgrade)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Så den håller koll på beroenden och så då?
<einand> japp
<realubot> Fixar emerge kompileringen också då eller måste man sköta sådant manuellt när man uppdaterar?
<einand> nädå, den kompilerar åt dig
<realubot> Ok.
<bittin> :<
<realubot> Hur vet den vilka options den ska använda för att optimera koden då?
<einand> enda som är "svårt" med gentoo är att man måste installera själv, dvs gunzipa filer m.m.
<bittin> varför får jag reklam för gravidtetstest för, tycker kanal5 borde läsa av mina cookies lite mer =(
<einand> realubot: har du sparat i en make.conf fil
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> realubot: går även ställa in dom anorlunda för enskilt program
<ePax> bittin: Riktad reklam... Funkar super bra :D blev förföljd av en jacka på alla siter tills jag köpte den :D haha
<einand> en annan fördel med gentoo är att man tex kan välja att kompilera filerna utan x eller cli eller annat stöd
<bittin> ePax: :D
<realubot> bittin: Jag tycker kanal5 läser av dina cookies perfekt. Du har ju sagt att du är bisexuell.
<bittin> realubot: det betyder inte att jag kan få barn
<realubot> Försöka duger.
<einand> bittin: betyder inte att du inte vill veta om din partner är gravid
<realubot> bittin: Har du testat dig? Erkänn att du är sugen på ett graviditetstest?
<bittin> jag kommer aldrig få barn igen
<bittin> realubot: um?
<bittin> eller aldrig göra nån gravid igen
<bittin> menar jag
<einand> bittin: vaskoperat dig?
<bittin> um?
<realubot> Steriliserat?
<bittin> nej
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> knarkat sönder dina kulor?
<bittin> nej
<realubot> einand: Varför ska man kompilera utan x?
<einand> realubot: om du har en server tex som enbart styrs över ssh
<realubot> einand: Vad gör det om där finns stöd för x om det inte används?
<einand> tar ju prestanda, minne och diskutrymme
<bittin> realubot: tar mer plats och mer tid att kompilera
<realubot> Prestanda och minne köper jag. Diskutrymmet är väl ingen big deal.
<realubot> Jag köper argumentet minne och prestanda, menar jag.
<realubot> Jaha. Man får väl börja kompilera sin kod i framtiden då.
<realubot> SÃ¥ man optimerar koden lite.
<realubot> Vad är det som är "svårt" med att packa upp koden i Gentoo då?
<realubot> Varför är det ett problem?
<realubot> Går det inte lika bra att optimera koden i Ubuntu eller blir det problem med uppdateringarna då?
<einand> realubot: nä installationen är lite småjobbig
<CasperN> det går såklart, se till så du har lite verktyg du trivs med bara ccache t.ex
<einand> realubot: går utmärkt att optimera i ubuntu med, bästa är om du isf scriptat det så det automatiskt blir omkompilerat vid updateringar
<einand> finns väl typ apt-build?
<realubot> einand: Mm.
<realubot> apt-build - frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages
<realubot> Varför Gentoo då?
<realubot> Rolling release?
<bittin> realubot: mer compiling release
<realubot> bittin: Jo, men det går ju att få i "alla" distar?
<bittin> realubot: jo men måstes inte
<realubot> SOm det verkar.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<bittin> i gentoo måste det typ
<realubot> bittin: Vad kör du för dist(ar) då?
<bittin> realubot: Debian och Ubuntu
<bittin> men kört SUSE, Arch och Gentoo med förut
<bittin> och Android kanske kan räknas som Linuxdist
 * realubot dansa twist med x_link.
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo
<x_link> Philip5: Ja nu jävlar =)
<Philip5> ja verkligen
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQwfkQj6e4
<bittin> vad är det med kvinnor och vilja prata då man är upptagen
<bittin> och då man har tid försvinner dom
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQwfkQj6e4&t=1m05s
<realubot> bittin: Du ska aldrig låta en kvinna vänta...
<realubot> Har du aldrig hört det?
<bittin> realubot: ne
<realubot> Men om man uppnår 50% prestandaökning generellt så är det ju ruskigt bra.
<realubot> Av att optimera programmens kod för prollen.
<arand> Frågan är om man tjänar in den tid man spenderar på att kompilera om? :þ
<einand> arand: gör man tusenfaldigt, och om du inte märker det så har du inte vid en dator att göra
<ePax> Är det verkligen upphetsande att kompilera? :)
<einand> ePax: snarare att man tjänar hundratals timmar i veckan på det
<ePax> einand: På att inte göra det?
<einand> på att göra det
<ePax> på vilket sätt då?
<einand> tja. bara att få in ess41 stöd för openssl spar jag ca 5 timmar 7 timmar varje dag på kryptering
<einand> sse 4.1
<einand> menar jag
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE4#SSE4.1
<ePax> googlar på det precis
<ePax> Men om jag ska vara ärlig... jag hänger inte med vad sse är för nåt. Iaf jag tycker att det är en overkill att kompilera för privat bruk.
<einand> ePax: det är en instruktionsuppsättning i processorn
<ePax> ok
<einand> ePax: tja, overkill och overkill, beror på vad man vill få ut av sin maskin
<ePax> Visst.
<einand> sedan behöver man ju inte kompilera 100% av sina program, utan bara dom som måste optimeras
<ePax> kanske det
<realubot> Eller så köper man en överdimensionerad maskin och struntar i kompileringen.
<ePax> realubot: Nu tar du lite väl i... :D hade man tjänat så gigantisk på att kompilera så skulle alla sitta 24/7 och kompilera samtliga program. Annars finns det någontig som heter ssdisk och en lagom snabb processor så funkar allt prima.
<ePax> Det hör var en kul grej. Centos installation, väljer text mode så startar den X ändå. :D
<ePax> här*
<einand> Former Bandidos leader, Andreas Olsson, reporting institution Saltvik to the authority. The reason is that news is late and is incomplete.
<realubot> Öh?
<realubot> Jag undrar om det gör någon nytta att seeda linuxdistar?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag sa ju förut att det inte gör det
<maxjezy> då argumenterade du emot mig
<maxjezy> vad har fått dig att tänka?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-11
<realubot> "13:18 < madbear> einand: är realubot med i den?"
<realubot> Hur visste madbear det?
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn
<andol> Härliga femton minus här i Linköping
<Barre> samma i södra stockholm, -15.. men det är ialla fall myggfritt
<yarre> html5-baserad RDP-klient nån som vet om det finns en bra? gärna en opensource-variant
<larsemil> morrn morrn här var det livat
<Barre> larsemil: sovmorgon idag?
<larsemil> Barre: inte! tvärtom, haft så mycket att göra att jag inte hunnit hit än
<PhilDesmond> "Jag hastlar cash och gör det med stil" <-- Vad menas med "hastlar"?
<larsemil> någon som kan det här med .po/.mo filer. ? Jag har en plugin till wordpress som översätter bra men vill omfrasera, utan att skriva över pluginen - då försvinner det ju när man uppdaterar. finns det något hierarkiskt system?
<Markk> PhilDesmond: Syftar antagligen på hustle: http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=hustle
<K350> huh, någon som vet hur man stänger dosemu? exit, quit,q,logout etc funkar ju inte
<epzil0n> döda den :P
<Barre> K350: exitemu
<K350> Barre: Tack :-)
<larsemil> Barre: ska ge owncloud en till chans sen. när jag får tid. :)
<larsemil> Barre: verkar ju ha blivit riktigt vettigt
<larsemil> Barre: är väl kde som ligger bakom det?
<yarre> owncloud är riktigt bra, kört de i 6 månader nu :)
<larsemil> jag körde det för typ ett år sedan. inte så bra då.
<Barre> larsemil: vet faktiskt inte om det är kde eller inte, vet dock att de kör Qt på klienten =)
<Barre> larsemil: om du vill testa klienten kan jag snabbt kasta upp ett konto hos mig
<larsemil> hinner inte idag
<Barre> hojta till om du vaill.. tar bara ett par sekunder för mig att lägga upp ett nytt konto..
 * Barre ville mest stoltsera med sitt cin cert för larsemil :P
<Barre> s/cin /fin/
<larsemil> Barre: du kan jag få prova klienten mot ett konto hos dig?
<Barre> larsemil: abusolut =)
<bamsefar> Ska man köra puppet med mongrel eller passenger?
<andol> bamsefar: passenger
<andol> bamsefar: om inte annat därför att mongrel typ har slutat att utvecklas. Vet i alla fall att det försvinner i Debian Wheezy, och skulle inte förvåna mig ifall motsvarande även gäller i andra distar.
<andol> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=664236
<ubot2`> Debian bug 664236 in puppet-testsuite "Depends on mongrel, scheduled to be removed from the archive" [Normal,Fixed]
<HeMan> Haloj!
<HeMan> andol: tack för tipset på din blog om udev-regeln för Neon
<andol> HeMan: Bitte
<HeMan> andol: nu har jag lyckats få in ett sub-cert på den
<andol> HeMan: Nix, inte tittat något mera på den biten. Väntar lugnt på ditt blogg-inlägg :P
<HeMan> andol: det var inte så svårt, gpg --edit-key <dittnyckelid> och sen addcardkey
<andol> HeMan: Sedärja
<andol> Tackar, tackar
<HeMan> andol: har dock inte fått thunderbird att använda den än
<HeMan> andol: har du förresten någon koll på nfc och smart card-delen?
<andol> Nix
<HeMan> äsch vad besvärligt pkinit såg ut till kerberos
<K350> Någon som vet en BBS för linux?
<K350> Trisst att det inte finns en enda BBS i ubuntus förråd.
<HeMan> K350: ska du köra med modem eller via internet?
<HeMan> andol: räknas LysKOM som en BBS???
<HeMan> andol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BBS_software föreslår det
<HeMan> K350: lyskom-server finns i repot om den är bbs'ig nog
<andol> HeMan: +1
<andol> Som kuriosa så passerade LysLysKOM nyligen tjugo miljoner inlägg.
<Screedo> goddag
<HeMan> Barre: ping?
<Screedo> Någon som installerat likewise-open och joinat en ubuntu maskin till en windows domän?
<bamsefar> andol: Okej
<bamsefar> andol: Verkar fett jobbigt med paket för rhel6 (för passenger)
<andol> bamsefar: I Debian/Ubuntu är det fett smidigt med paketet puppetmaster-passenger.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> hojtans Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<K350> HeMan: internet. annars får jag väl använda fossil
<swecarp> bra ska senare ikväll ladda nera beta3 av mageia
<K350> HeMan: Ah, ska kolla in den. Tack! .-)
<Philip5> installera ikväll eller senare i veckan?
<HeMan> K350: andol är nog kung på LysKOM
<swecarp> senare i veckan Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: ja det kanske tar lite tid att backa upp grejer och så först
<swecarp> har min laptop som jag använder som test maskin bara att blåsa hela hddn
<Philip5> skönt att slippa sånt då och bara blåsa
<Philip5> jag skulle behöva storstäda mina diskar och se vad det är som jag har på dem
<Philip5> kanske växla ut en av diskarna mot något större
<swecarp> lite bökigt bara Philip5  måste ta ur hddn för att cd spelarn inte funkar och plugga in den i den stationära och instalera från den
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> Philip5:  var för inte vexla ut kubuntu mot något annat
<swecarp> vafasen har gjort det nu säkert 10 gånger så det är inga större problem
<Philip5> kubuntu som är så fint
<andol> K350, HeMan: Utifall att man av någon förvirrad anledning inte vill köra elisp-klienten så sägs jskom vara hyfsat smutt - https://github.com/osks/jskom
<swecarp> men skulle behöva en större hdd den jag har är på bara 80gb
<swecarp> kubuntu är fint men jag får se om jag kör det någongång i framtiden
<swecarp> ärdet någon som har en ide hdd till laptop liggande
<K350> andol: Hm, jag får inte igång lyskom-server . Den vill inte starta
<K350> Försökte starta lyskom-server fårn services, men : Automatic start of the LysKOM server from /etc/init.d is disabled.
<andol> K350: läs /usr/share/doc/lyskom-server/README.Debian
<andol> K350: I övrigt så har jag aldrigt driftat en lyskom, utan bara spelat mot befintliga.
<recharge> hej. vad är problemet om jag får dålig grafik på bilden ibland? det har hänt några gånger och jag har varit tvungen att starta om datorn och då funkar det bra. jag har ubuntu 12.10 och vid några tillfällen har den gnällt om intert fel. systemfel eller något... vad kan jag göra och är det något jag bör bekymnar mig över?
<johanbr> recharge: vad menar du med "dålig grafik" ?
<Barre> HeMan: pong
<recharge> johanbr: fönster som försvinner helt.. mörknar liksom eller [[[[[  tecken som skrivs över fönstrena lite överallt
<johanbr> recharge: det låter konstigt... vilket grafikkort har du?
<recharge> oj det är mer än vad jag vet.. jag tror det är nvidia drivrutiner iaf
<recharge> jag uppgraderade min dator med hjälp av en kompis för kanske 4 år sedan
<johanbr> recharge: vad säger "grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<recharge> johanbr: ska jag köra det i terminal?
<johanbr> ja
<recharge> johanbr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605713/
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag använder nu Ubuntu i min stationära.
<realubot> Vem gör inte det?
<Spookan> Umeaboy: Vad trevligt, vad tycker du än så länge då?
<Umeaboy> Jag installerade med Netinstall-avbilden från Umeå Universitet's Ubuntu-spegel.
<Umeaboy> Jag är fullt uppdaterad enligt apt-get.
<HeMan> Barre: vad innebär de olika raid5-varianterna la,ls,ra,rs?
<Umeaboy> Nu till min fråga. När jag ska köra ett kommando som är genererat med ffmpeg & jag vet att det fungerar i andra distar, men i Ubuntu så ska man tydligen installera något som heter avconv.
<Umeaboy> Kollar man med sudo apt-get install avconv så finns det inte.
<Umeaboy> Ligger det i en PPA?
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<johanbr> recharge: aha, du använder nouveau... prova installera nvidias drivrutiner
<Umeaboy> Vore tacksam för ett bra & genomtänkt svar.
<delhage> HeMan: jag antar att du menar left-asymmetric, left-symmetric, right-asymmetric,  right-symmetric?
<HeMan> delhage: just
<Umeaboy> Det här är kommandot jag ska köra i terminal-fönstret: ffmpeg -i "http://tv4play-i.akamaihd.net/i/mp4root/2013-03-08/pid3983478(2296537_,T3MP43,T3MP48,T3MP415,T3MP425,).mp4.csmil/master.m3u8" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -absf aac_adtstoasc "Sparlost - Del 8.mp4"
<HeMan> Umeaboy: sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<recharge> johanbr: hur får jag tag i de?
<delhage> jag har aldrig fattat det
<Umeaboy> Redan senaste versionen.
<Umeaboy> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<Umeaboy> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<Umeaboy> Så vad gör jag härnäst?
<Umeaboy> Skulle kunna kompilera själv, men det var ju väldigt tidskrävande.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: du får editera ditt script och byta ut ffmpeg mot avconv skulle jag tro
<Umeaboy> Fungerade, men felade på detta: Unrecognized option 'absf'
<Umeaboy> Failed to set value 'aac_adtstoasc' for option 'absf'
<Umeaboy> HeMan: ^^
<Barre> HeMan: det är olika sätt att distribuera pariteten, det står för left symetric, left asymetric och right dito. det har lite kompromisser att köra det ena eller det andra
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kolla om sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53 löser problemet
<recharge> johanbr: okej.. jag har hittat till nvidias nerladdningssida för drivrutiner men hur vet jag vilket grafikkort jag har?
<johanbr> recharge: via jockey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<johanbr> ladda INTE ner några drivrutiner, det ställer oftast bara till problem
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Redan senaste versionen.
<HeMan> Barre: är det något man behöver fundera på eller ska man låta lvm välja raid5_ls?
<Umeaboy> Förresten.......... är det någon som vet om det finns någon equalizer för volymkontrollen?
<Umeaboy> Så att man lättare kan anpassa ljudet för vad man spelar.
<Umeaboy> PulseAudio borde det vara som jag använder.
<Barre> HeMan: tror den vanligaste är left-symetric (ls), för att den kompromissar minst på random och sekventiell.  Har du 100% av den ena eller den andra så kan då möjligen få mer prestanda av att välja något annat. men nej, det är oftast inte värt att laborera
<HeMan> Umeaboy: då har jag tyvärr inget fler tips
<Umeaboy> Aj då.
<Barre> HeMan: jag har aldrig behövt (eller ens övervägt) att implementera något annat än default. Oftast jobbar jag med HW-raid och då har man inte valet ens =)
<Umeaboy> Tack iaf för att du försökte, HeMan: ;)
<johanbr> recharge: för att se vilket kort du har, prova "lspci |grep VGA"
<HeMan> Umeaboy: ev kan du få något tips från http://askubuntu.com/questions/159708/convert-mkv-to-mp4-with-ffmpeg
<HeMan> Umeaboy: att du kör avconv -i "dinurl" -c "dinfil.mp4"
<HeMan> Umeaboy: err, avconv -i "dinurl" -c copy "dinfil.mp4"
<HeMan> Barre: hade du förresten labbat med lvm och den "inbyggda" raiden där?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Jag lade till John's PPA för ffmpeg för att se om det är nyare kod som kanske löser problemet, men tack än en gång.'
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Barre> HeMan: nope... det har jag inte gjort, har lite för gamla kernels och orkar inte köra det i.. ähh,.. jag har inte haft tid helt enkelt
<Umeaboy> Satt som en smäck det här.
<Umeaboy> Sjukt att inte PPA är möjligt för alla distar.
<Umeaboy> En bra grej när officiella saker inte fungerar.
<recharge> johanbr: okej.. jag har NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<Umeaboy> Någon annan än jag som inte får svar från ppa:heimdall-packagers/heimdall
<Umeaboy> ?
<Umeaboy> Jag provade att uppdatera med sudo apt-get update, men får samma svar.
<johanbr> recharge: ok, prova "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" och boota om sen
<recharge> johanbr: okej.. den håller på att installera
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Hittar inget kommando med sudo för att ta bort en PPA, men jag får väl göra det grafiskt då istället.
<yarre3> Umeaboy, --remove
<yarre3> med apt-add-repository
<recharge> johanbr: så... är det klart nu? varför finns det ingen hårdvara ikon i systeminställningar på ubuntu 12.10?
<recharge> jag menar för drivrutiner?
<johanbr> recharge: 1. du behöver nog starta om 2. vet inte
<recharge> johanbr: jag har startat om
<johanbr> recharge: då borde det funka som det ska
<recharge> johanbr: då får jag tacka så mycket :)
<recharge> johanbr: när jag körde 11.04 så fanns det så man kunde ändra drivrutiner till 3d acceleration och så.. vart har det tagit vägen, vet du?
<Philip5> recharge: den finns väl kvar?
<Philip5> i alla fall i min 12.04
<recharge> Philip5: jag hittar den inte
<recharge> Philip5: vart i 12.04 finns den?
<Philip5> jag kör kde och där ligger den i menyn under "system" och heter additional drivers
<recharge> Philip5: okej.. jag vet inte vad jag kör riktigt.. inte är det kde iaf.  Unity antar jag.
<Philip5> finns för båda
<Philip5> själva kommandont för den är nog software-properties-gtk
<Philip5> om man kör det från terminalen
<Philip5> borde finnas i menyn med något namn också
<Philip5> hmm, kanske inte är den ändå
<recharge> Philip5: jaha.. den finns i programcentralen och måste installeras först
<Philip5> jockey-gtk är den
<Philip5> nä den borde finnas
<Philip5> vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<recharge> Philip5: borde och borde.. finns inte hos mig.. jag kör ubuntu 12.10
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> det förklarar något för den finns inte för 12.10 i repon utan gör något annat där
<Philip5> det är den här du letar efter? http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/j/jockey-gtk/4294_large.png
<recharge> Philip5: vadå i repon?
<recharge> Philip5: japp.. det är den
<Philip5> den verkar borttagen från 12.10
<Philip5> ok, de har integrerat den i sotware sources: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Sz_H5pgJMU0/UIOHLWLs6OI/AAAAAAAACrc/vG4voKAu0TU/s1600/additional+drivers.png
<johanbr> recharge: varsågod, och vet inte (igen)
<Peyam> sup?
<David-A> Peyam: nej tack, har just haft en varm choklad
<Peyam> orka
<David-A> nyss på tv "Systemfel som hotar världen" SVT2 22:45-00:10. (repris fr 2012) (finns på urplay.se)
<realubot> "
<realubot> När du trycker på Facebooks Gilla-knapp avslöjar du mer om dig än vad du tror. Om du är homo- eller heterosexuell, till exempel. Det visar en ny studie.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/gilla-knappen-avslojar-dig
<realubot> Har för mig att jag har läst nyheten förut.
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-12
<David-A> realubot: jag känner också igen det, t.ex att de ävan räknar ut politisk o religiös läggning.
<David-A> från artikeln i dn: "...forskarna med 95% säkerhet kunde säga om ... svart el vit, med 88% säkerhet om ... homosexuell el heterosexuell, med 85% säkerhet om ... Republikan el Demokrat."
<David-A> "om personen bakom knapptryckningen missbrukade droger ... 65%"
<realubot> David-A: Exakt.
<David-A> jag sparar flera veckor av chat-loggar. jag kan nog räkna ut politisk/religiös/sexuell läggning av alla här. t.o.m vilka som dricker te.
<maxjezy> någon vaken som kan hjälpa mig med ubuntu
<maxjezy> kör lts, vill installera någon vettig drivis för nvidia
<maxjezy> installerade systemet precis
<David-A> maxjezy: visas ingen "rekommenderad" driver i "systeminställningar>ytterligare drivisar" ?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> David-A,
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/40424
<maxjezy> sådär ser det ut när jag försöker installera via terminal
<David-A> maxjezy: det där är inte "systeminställningar>ytterligare drivisar"
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> men ja har kikat där
<maxjezy> syns inga drivisar alls
<maxjezy> kör update manager
<maxjezy> massa uppdateringar
<David-A> maxjezy: nåt är konstigt med pakethanteringen. får du alltid fel typ "E: Kunde inte korrigera problemen" när du försöker installerar saker?
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> vissa saker funkar, andra inte
<maxjezy> får se om detta löser detta.
<maxjezy> helt nyinstallerad ubuntu
<David-A> maxjezy: fixa det först, och se om "systeminställningar>ytterligare drivisar" hittar nåt sen.
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> tänkte ge det en testrunda med wubi först
<maxjezy> om ja gillar ubuntu kör ja det
<David-A> maxjezy: "OM jag gillar ubuntu...". vet du inte det? du har väl hängt i den här kanalen i flera år.
<maxjezy> inte kört ubuntu på länge
<maxjezy> datorn behöver restart
<realubot> David-A: Gå och lägg dig nu.
<realubot> Klockan är långt över midnatt.
<realubot> God natt.
<David-A> gonatt
<maxjezy> det hjälpte inte, laddar ner linuxmint-14.1-cinnamon-dvd nu
<K350> c
<K350> ec
<K350> c
<Barre> yo
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> Barre: andol HeMan köpt någon ny lappis?
<andol> larsemil: Nej, min nuvarande har tyvärr inte velat gå sönder än.
<andol> Att lämna laptopen i bil parkerade på offentlig parkering hjälpte inte heller :P
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det har jag inte hunnit göra.. sitter och försöker övertyga mig själv om att jag verkligen behöver en...
<Coffe> Hej pojkar
<Barre> Hej Coffe
<larsemil> Barre: då kanske ditt owncloud börjar fungera. :D
 * andol gillar hur larsemil tänker
<Barre> larsemil: det fungerar... I blamd the KDE
<Barre> s/blamd/blame/
<larsemil> Barre: inga brandväggar till det?
<larsemil> Barre: nu fungerar det. snygga certifikat!
<larsemil> Barre: det var någon som hade satt root som ägare på configmappen
<larsemil> men funkar ändå inte att synka men den här gången är det nog inte mitt fel
<Barre> larsemil: i still blame KDE ;P
<Barre> larsemil: för mig fungerar det felfritt...
<larsemil> Barre: den här gången var det något authfel
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre: VAd kör du för desktop?
<larsemil> han kör ju windows
<bamsefar> Ah, för powerpoint ;)
<bamsefar> (förlåt mig, barre)
<larsemil> Barre: NU fungerar det helt
<Barre> skit ner er...
<larsemil> Barre: jag sa inget alls nu förutom att du körde windows. jag la (nästan) ingen värdering i det.
<Barre> mm :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag ska sluta retas om powerpoint, *lovar*
<larsemil> vill man köra windows så är ju det ett val. helt okej. Precis som att det är okej att tycka om melodifestivalen, miley cyrus och ha samma lösenord överallt.
<bamsefar> Haha
<larsemil> och ingen skulle säga något om det.
<larsemil> eller vänta. sa ni powerpoint?
<larsemil> :D
<jezy> pratar ni om mig. jag gillar miley
<larsemil> jezy: du kör ju också windows då och då så. :D
<jezy> just ja :-)
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad kör DU för skrivbord? Eller som den cisconinja du är kanske du bara editerar tcp-strömmen live?
<Barre> powerpoint... where's the power and whats the point?
<Barre> jag hörde en så jävla skön kommentar från en nätveksarkitekt i estland för ett par veckor sen :) Jag sitter med i ett DR-projekt där, tillsammans med honom, och på kvällen satt vi och diskuterade och jag menade på att nätverk enbart var "add-on" till storage, en bärare av information. som senap och ketshup till en korv...
<Barre> hans kommentar var oslagbar.. : Data, thats just protocol overhead    =)
<Barre> bamsefar: tycker du så eller? ~
<larsemil> hahaha
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Barre: Nja, det gör jag väl inte.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag kör Gnome2.
 * Barre skickade precis iväg en beställning på en XPS13. nu får det bära eller brista
<larsemil> Barre: 0/
<larsemil> Barre: med windows på då? :D
<Barre> mmm
<Coffe> den med ubuntu ?  säg till om du blir nöjd.. har funderat på den
<Barre> kan väl inte spela min samling av miley cyrus skivor på ubuntu? Windows 95 ftw!
<jezy> jag får paket från Dustin idag :-)
<oxi`> vilken dag.
<maxjezy> Hallå, installerade mint igår och det verkar inte gå att få högre upplösning är 1280
<maxjezy> har drivisarna installerade
<maxjezy> 310.14 nvidia
<maxjezy> och har även testat 304 versionen
<maxjezy> 1024 tillochmed är det
<maxjezy> och 800600
<maxjezy> har ja att välja på
<hR13> ingen ubuntu eller linux fråga men det kanske är någon som vet ändå, känner mig lite osäker och eftersom det inte går att ångra.. är det någon som vet om XP maskiner blir berörda av att man höjer windows domänfunktionaliteten till 2003 istället för mix/native 2000-domain ?
<andol> hR13: Oj, från det lilla jag minns från flera år sedan så känns det som något som rent potentiellt skulle kunna spela roll, men jag har ingen aning ifall det faktiskt gör det eller ej.
<andol> Fast att det  potentiellt sett skulle kunna spela roll lär du ju redan ha anat, eftersom du ställer frågan :-)
<yarre> Borde det väl inte göra, 2000 är ju pre-XP och 2003 användes för nya XP-maskiner när det var aktuellt :)
 * andol håller tyst, och hänvisar hR13 till yarre, som verkar minnas mer :)
<yarre> andol: nej nej keep talking.. jag har aldrig grejat med Windows :P
<andol> yarre: Inte jag heller, men på förr så befann jag mig i alla fall en miljö där det fanns Windows-servrar :)
<andol> hR13: Fast vad menar du med att det inte går att ångra? I värsta fall måste man väl kunna återläsa relevant konfiguration och databas från backup?
<hR13> tack andol och yarre, jag hittade ett par forum som sa att det är bara om man har gamla win 2000 lr NT-4 domänkontrollanter som den måste vara kvara på mixet mode. nu är det switchat och ingen har klagat än :-)
<andol> hR13: Ahh, "ingen har klagat än" är en fel metod för felsökning :) Kan även med fördel användas på odokumenterade inkopplingar i patchpanelen...
<andol> s/fel/fin/
<hR13> ;-)
<hR13> får se hur det går nu efter omstart...
<ehlu> Morrn
<ehlu> Fyfan vad jag hatar att vara sjuk!
<fhedstrom> Hej,
<fhedstrom> Nu har jag bråkat med exchange 2010 och ger fan snart upp...
<fhedstrom> Någon som har några bra tips att tillgå?
<Coffe> fel kanal ?
<fhedstrom> för mig?
<Coffe> fhedstrom:  japps :)
<gaisten> är det nån här som har en laptop och haft problem med optimus eller primus?
<Screedo> vilket program använder ni för att granska loggarna från en syslog server?
<Screedo> har dragit igång en syslog serverpå en ubuntu server maskin, ser det via tail -f syslog men då är det roligare att läsa en nfo fil :)
<einand_> Screedo: less, cat och grep
<einand_> och tail
<Screedo> finns det inte nice sätt att få upp den på, så man kan filtrera, söka osv?
<Screedo> just nu kör jag tail i putty, ingen vacker syn :)
<andol> Screedo: Tja, finns väl egentligen två sorters program; en kategori som visaulierar och ger sökbarhet samt en kategori som automatisk parsar loggarna och varnar för sådant som är "dåligt".
<Screedo> ok, vilka program kan automatisk parsa loggar och varna för "dåliga" saker?
<andol> Screedo: En utav de enklarare varianterna är logwatch
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> ska kolla in, provade kiwi, men den är windows baserad, vet inte riktigt hur jag ska göra då jag kör ubuntu servrar bara och min egen är en windows 7 maskin.
 * Barre <3 logwatch
<Screedo> andol: tack för tipset, kollar in sen.
<HeMan> Barre: hade du någon bra skiss hur xAP (och xPL) hänger ihop med hub och vad det nu heter?
<ehlu> Godkväller!
<markus___> God kväll
<ehlu> Läget allesammans? :)
<tobbe_> jodå allt lugnt här... efter 3 kannor kaffe och x antal terminalknappande
<tobbe_> x ntal timmars terminalknappande
<ehlu> NÃ¥gon som kollar champions leauge? :)
<maxjezy> galet ostabilt ubuntu alltsa, installerade och korde det i tva timmar
<maxjezy> sen fryste hela systemet
<maxjezy> och nu ladda inte unity
<maxjezy> systemet helt paj efter ett par timmar!
 * ehlu <3 OS X 
<tobbe_> maxjezy, vad har du nu hittat på
<maxjezy> ja ar ganska trott pa alla linuxdistros, ren skit stabilitet
<maxjezy> det ar helt klart en myt idag att linux haller stabilitet
<tobbe_> maxjezy, gjorde du ngt speciellt då det frös?
<maxjezy> kikade pa svtplay
<maxjezy> trodde det bara fryste, men efter reboot ar det helt pajko
<maxjezy> har testat mint, debian, och nu ubuntu, alla tre ar lika ostabila
<ehlu> Mint har gått om ubuntu med hästlängder enligt mig :)
<gaisten> maxjezy: jag kan se en gemensam nämnare!
<tobbe_> maxjezy, låter mysko... kört ubuntu 12.10 i ngn månad nu, är långt ifrån ngn hardcore user, men funkar hyfsat förutom ett jävla lagg på youtube
<maxjezy> gaisten: jag med, men tyvarr ar det illa bland dom andra distrosarna med
<gaisten> maxjezy: menade dig :D
<maxjezy> gaisten: lilla snigel akta dig!
<gaisten> ^^
<maxjezy> nej fan, nu skiter jag i detta och laddar ner windows 7
<maxjezy> alla bakdorrar och virus i vagen ar battre an detta
<tobbe_> maxjezy, akta dej för alla trojaner ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag ser nastan fram emot dem
<tobbe_> ;)
<gaisten> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I14b-C67EXY#t=17s
<gaisten> steve välkomnar dig till familjen
<maxjezy> nu skiter jag i om jag gor nagon linuxfanboy ledsen i ogat, bajsar pa linux och linus.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det måste vara din hårdvara som är problemet.
<maxjezy> gaisten: kan inte se sant i linux
<gaisten> trist :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste köpa dator efter operativsystemet när du kör Linux.
<realubot> Det går inte att köra Linux på vilken hårdvara som helst.
<maxjezy> realubot: linux ar helt samst, det kommer enda do ut
<realubot> Som desktop-os kanske men inte på sevrar och smartfånar.
<realubot> Android rules.
<realubot> the smartfån market!
<maxjezy> hoppas linus torvalds dor samma dod som steve jobs
<tobbe_> inte android, men MeeGo ;)
<maxjezy> javla lirare
<gaisten> maxjezy: nu är du bara elak
<maxjezy> nej, fan ta alla soppiga datoringengorer
<gaisten> du kan va datoringengor
<realubot> maxjezy: Linux rullar stabilt på mitt system. Men det gäller att försäkra sig om att hårdvaran fungerar med Linux.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det stödet för graffekortet som är för dåligt?
<maxjezy> realubot: om den funkar en vecka och inte nasta, helt skumt
<maxjezy> ja, vetefaen
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det som ballar ur då?
<maxjezy> grafiken sanks till 1024
<maxjezy> unity menyn forsvinner
<maxjezy> allt buggar
<realubot> maxjezy: LÃ¥ter som grafikortet ja.
<maxjezy> kan inte utfora nada
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kanske är någon uppdatering som gör det?
<maxjezy> det funkar i liveskivan ju
<maxjezy> det ar det sakert, bogskit
<realubot> Ja, men den uppdateras ju inte som en installation?
<tobbe_> spring och köp en Nokia N9 med MeeGo (Billiga nu), släng in lite olika tweaks... skoj att pilla med ;)
<maxjezy> nee, men bra me ett operativsystem som tals att uppdateras
<maxjezy> nej, jag ska forsoka fixa detta nu
<realubot> Unetbootin är inte stabilt.
<maxjezy> anvande faktiskt ubuntus egna usbfixare
<maxjezy> ska testa ta bort drivrutiner
<maxjezy> brb
<realubot> Jo, men jag har precis haft problem med att få ett Live USB att fungera. Det är inte fel på hashen så felet ligger i 1. USB-minnet 2. Unetbootin. USB-minnet har fungerat på andra datorer förut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du installerat drivrutinerna manuellt eller kör du med Ubuntus?
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du testat både updates-drivrutinen och att bara använda default drivrutin?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du kör med den som följer med systemet och som inte uppdateras så borde inte det vara en uppdatering som ställer till det i Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> tog bort nvidia drivisarna och nu funkar det
<maxjezy> full hd och inga grafikbuggar
<maxjezy> och menyer
<realubot> maxjezy: Det ska finnas två val för drivrutiner. Ett som innebär att drivrutinen uppdateras och ett som innebär att Ubuntu behåller samma drivrutin som följer med systemet även efter uppdateringar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men om du tog bort nvidia-drivisarna så kör Ubuntu 2d nu då?
<realubot> istället för Unity 3d?
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden?
<maxjezy> ser precis likadant ut nu
<realubot> maxjezy: mindre bling-blingi 2d. Du ser skillnad t.ex. när du växlar Arbetsytor.
<maxjezy> näe, de är nog 3d nu med
<realubot> Okej. Skumt. Har du Intel-grafik i prollen då?
<realubot> Så Ubuntu kanske kör på den?
<maxjezy> japp, men off
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Hur vet du att den är off?
<maxjezy> den används bara när inga external pegs är i
<realubot> BIOS?
<maxjezy> vad de nu betyder
<maxjezy> mm
<realubot> Okej. Men Linux kanske skiter i BIOS?
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte. Men skumt att 3d fungerar utan hårdvaruacc.
<maxjezy> nepp, den syns inte i linux nu
<maxjezy> lspci
<realubot> Okej.
<maxjezy> vilken drivis är bäst?
<maxjezy> för nvidia
<maxjezy> current sög
<realubot> Det är nog olika från grafikkort till grafikkort.
<realubot> Vill man ha ett stabilt system ska man nog köra på den som inte uppgraderas om den fungerar från scratch.
<realubot> Men om man vill ha ut det bästa av gaffekortet så kanske man ska köra med updates-varianten i Hårdvarudrivrutiner.
<realubot> Vilket Ubuntu kör du?
<maxjezy> senaste
<realubot> Jag har läst något om att 3d ska fungera utan stöd i grafikkortet i kommande versioner av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Dom kanske redan har börjat med det då.
<realubot> Annars tycker jag att det är konstigt att det fungerar utan att du använder grafikkort.
<realubot> Ngot grafikkort måste du ju använda?
<realubot> Du kör med nvidia utan 3d-stöd då eller vad?
<maxjezy> jo, jag kör på geforcet
<realubot> Mm.
<gaisten> har du en laptop med både intel och nvidia?
<maxjezy> nej, stationär
<gaisten> sedär
<maxjezy> det roliga är att ubuntu tror min dator är laptop
<einand_> maxjezy: du har väl en dålig dator
<maxjezy> i skärmar så står det "bärbar"
<maxjezy> einand_, näh, knäcker allt
<einand_> ok
<maxjezy> reboot
<realubot> Det är ju så med Linux att man bör kontrollera att hårdvaran stöds av Linux innan köp.
<realubot> Annars riskerar man att gå på en nit.
<realubot> så det så.
<maxjezy> funkar utan drivis, inte med.
<maxjezy> var hittar man den där "drivrutin" grejen som fanns förut
<maxjezy> för att installera proprietära drivisar
<einand_> menar du ndiswrapper, det och ntfs-3g är väl de enda propirtära drivarna?
<David-A> maxjezy: det som förut hette "hårdvarudrivrutiner" hette senare "ytterligare drivrutiner" (additional drivers). (vad det heter i år vet jag inte)
<maxjezy> hm
<delhage> maxjezy: fluendo?
<maxjezy> nepp
<David-A> delhage: fluendo är för mp3-avkodning (eller?), vanliga användare ska bara installera (k)(x)ubuntu-restricted-extras för alla möjliga avkodare, inkl mp3.
<David-A> nyss gjort backup, det var 5 dagar sen senast
<David-A> men, ska man känna sig trygg med ha backupen i samma dator?
<Spookan> David-A: Molnet..
<David-A> men om dom tar bort molnet?
<ePax> David-A, skaffa egen server och gör backup där :D
<David-A> ePax: har ju en gammal P III som står o dammar, kanske dags för den att göra lite nytta
<David-A> men, osäker på hur jag gör ett säkert lokalt nätverk utan hw-router
<ePax> David-A, installera pfsense på din p3 och köp en hp proliant microserver för 2500 med 4 diskar :D
<ePax> då får man valuta för pengar :D
<maxjezy> galet, ingen drivis funkar, verkar vara andra som har samma fel
<maxjezy> jaja, får köra på X.org grejerna
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/1093201/bomblarm-i-stockholm
<maxjezy> har ni sett?
<David-A> dom prata om det i nyheterna
<David-A> vart ska man snabbspola till för o se smällen?
<maxjezy> haha, någon tjonne ställde sig framför kameran och då sa kameramannen "lägg av"
<tobbe_> blev dt en smäll?
<David-A> hackig direktsändning
<David-A> snart på tv Rapport SVT1 kl 23:30
<tobbe_> ser inget på svtplay.... måste man kasta in ngn flashdriv i firefox?
<David-A> tobbe_: svtplay använder flash. det finns flash-installer el liknande i förråden, borde följa med när man installerar ubuntu-restricted-extras
<David-A> tobbe_: (flash-installer o ubuntu-restricted-extras installerar flash för firefox,chromium,epiphany,arora och praktistk taget alla webbläsare)
<tobbe_> David-A, hur lägger jag till det?
<David-A> tobbe_: ungefär det första man gör när man installerar (x)(k)ubuntu är att installera paketet (x)(k)ubuntu-restricted-extras. det kan man hitta via sin pakethanterare (software center, synaptic, eller apt-get, vad man gillar bäst)
<David-A> tobbe_: det andra ungefär första man gör är kollar med System>YtterligareDrivrutiner om det finns propriätära drivrutiner för grafiken.
<tobbe_> ok, ska kollas :P
<David-A> tobbe_: en vag känsla i bakhuvudet att det finns en tredje ungefär första man gör, som jag glömt.
<tobbe_> David-A, måste jag reboota eller det träder i kraft direkt... precis tankat ner ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tobbe_> nu så ;)
<David-A> ubuntu-restricted-extras träder i kraft direkt, men du kanske måste starta om firefox eller vad du har för webbläsare
<tobbe_> youtube laggar duktigt ändå :/
<David-A> tobbe_: det är då det är dags att högerklicka *i* flash-spelaren välja inställningar o se om det funkar bäst med el utan "acceleration".
<tobbe_> ska prova
<David-A> tobbe_: och om det funkar bäst med el utan propritära drivrutiner i system>additional drivers.
<tobbe_> hittade inget där "additional drivers"
<tobbe_> allt bara frös när jag högerklickade-inställningar, då den lilla rutan om acceleration dök upp
<tobbe_> går ej att bock ur heller
<tobbe_> alla fönster börjar flimra satan.... även detta
<David-A> tobbe_: att flash-inställningar fryser tror jag jag hört talas om, men minns inte lösningen, kan du kolla ubuntu-se.org/forum ?
<tobbe_> will do
<David-A> Företag i väst säljer spionprogram till odemokratiska regimer (1 minut) http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1090Företag i väst säljer spionprogram till odemokratiska regimer (1 minut) http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1090584/foretag-i-vast-saljer-spionprogram-till-regimer584/foretag-i-vast-saljer-spionprogram-till-regimer
<David-A> äsh, försöker igen
<David-A> Företag i väst säljer spionprogram till odemokratiska regimer (1 minut) http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1090584/foretag-i-vast-saljer-spionprogram-till-regimer
<David-A> ... 34 sek in i ovanstående visas del av reklamfilm som finns här: (2 minuter) http://vimeo.com/36090385 "Dark Secrets - Hacking Team commercial"
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-13
<realubot> David-A: Pratar du med dig själv eller?
<David-A> realubot: nä, jag pratar med alla, som du.
<realubot> David-A: http://www.reportrarutangranser.se/nyheter/20130312/nataktivister-snarjs-av-vasterlandska-foretag
<realubot> "The five companies chosen are Gamma, Trovicor, Hacking Team, Amesys and Blue Coat, but the list is not exhaustive and will be expanded in the coming months. They all sell products that are liable to be used by governments to violate human rights and freedom of information."
<realubot> http://surveillance.rsf.org/en/
<David-A> videon på reportrarutangranser via youtube, men videons titel går inte att söka på youtube. är det dags att bli paranoid nu?
<realubot> Det var alltså den Internationella dagen mot internetcensur i går.
<realubot> David-A: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lK00h2_csJo
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> David-A: Men Google listar den ju som nr. 1.
<realubot> Med länk till tuben.
<David-A> ja, det är en lucka i censuren, men den täpps väl till snart
<David-A> realubot: nu får du hålla ställningarna
<David-A> gonatt om 8 minuter
<andol> Morgon
<andol> Tjoho, rätt gott om elaketer en puppet-nod kunnat utföra mot sin puppet-master: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1759-1/
<Coffe> stick it to the man
<bamsefar> andol: Oj, nice
<andol> bamsefar: Jotack. Ser även att Puppetlaps har släppt uppdateringar för 2.6, 2.7 samt 3.1. Verkar sålunda gälla rätt hårt oavsett version.
<bamsefar> Har nån koll på hur mycket last det blir av puppet?
<andol> Hur menar du? Hur mycket last puppet-agenten drar?
<bamsefar> Nä, hur fet puppet-master man behöver.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  ge mig en sek ska jag kolla våra
<andol> bamsefar: Låt mig börja med det korta svaret: det beror väldigt mycket på.
<Coffe> 4a cores och 4gb ram kör vi .
<Coffe> dock så är vår avsikta att skala ut på bredden .. flytta ut web till apache å så
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men ska man fixa en vettig burk, eller köra en vm?
<Coffe> min server hemma som jag för personligt bruk har 1 core och 256 ram
<bamsefar> Ok
<andol> bamsefar: Där "beror på" då beror på hur många/komplexa manifest du har, och där jag har för mig att användandet utav "stored configuration" kan dra iväg rätt ordentligt.
<Coffe> både här å hemma är det vm
<bamsefar> andol: Ok, det kan nog tänkas bli ganska komplext. Dock har jag inte så många servrar än.
<Coffe> man spar mycket prestande av att inte anv rubys webserver och att inte anv puppet:/// för filestorage
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vad ska man göra istälelt då? Vanlig http?
<Coffe> man flyttar ute det till apache ..
<bamsefar> Ok
<Coffe> måste säga de har mycket bra dokumentation om det..  boken pro puppet förklara alla dessa stegen tydligt
<bamsefar> Docsen verkar ganska bra ja. :)
<bamsefar> Jag har bara en puppet-master och en puppet-agent än så länge, så jag har inte direkt några lastproblem. :)
<Coffe> fungerar över ipv6 :)
<Coffe> riktmärke är compiletime för manifesten ..
<Coffe> om de börjar öka markant så får man ändra
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Hrrm, har puppet dashboard koll på compile-time tro?
<Coffe> vi anv det inte här .
<Coffe> jag har tänkt att testa det. men itne kommit så långt än hemma
<andol> bamsefar: Vet iofs inte hur mycket siffror jag kan gå in på angående vår infrastruktur, men med våra ganska enkla manifest har vi inga problem att servera rätt många noder från en relativt blygsamma virtuella puppet-masters. Det enda prestandaproblem vi egentligen behövt lösa har varit att se till att alla puppet-noder inte försöker prata med master samtidigt.
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> andol: Ok :)
<Coffe> andol:  fegis ..  egna ddos gör att man vaknar :)
<bamsefar> Puppet dashboard visar fina grafer på runtime, det borde ju inkludera kompileringstiden.
<Coffe> ja
<larsemil_> woot
<bamsefar> Coffe: Var det till mig? :) (ditt ja)
<Coffe> bamsefar:  ja ..  ja :)
<bamsefar> Wohoo :)
<bamsefar> Jag blir förvirrad utan hilight
<Coffe> missade sorry bamsefar
<bamsefar> Lugnt :)
<larsemil> ingen härifrån som kommer och daladevelopar. det tycker jag är lite tråkigt. :(
<ehlu> *Gääsp*
<maxjezy> älganus!
<ehlu> Mjo om man gillar sånt så :)
<maxjezy> har testat alla drivisar som finns, testat via ppa också
<maxjezy> älganus är det enda ja kan säga om den saken
<ehlu> Jobbigt :O
<maxjezy> Sonys nya surfplatta är grym
<larsemil> maxjezy: har dui provat? den är iaf snygg. snyggast på marknaden
<maxjezy> larsemil, vattentät säger ju sitt
<maxjezy> badkaret får helt plötsligt en ny innebörd
<bamsefar> andol: Hrrm, passenger känns sådär halvseriöst. :) Massa grafitti-loggor och stealthy monkeys. :P
<tobbe_> frågan är om man vågar chansa på att ha den i badet... funderar på om jag ska göra min iPad vattentät :P
<andol> bamsefar: Ähh, även kopplat till rails-communityt ju!
<andol> ....vilket iofs inte nödvändigtvis får en Sysadmin att känna sig tryggare :P
<bamsefar> Hehe, typ :)
<bamsefar> Jag tycker hela ruby-grejen verkar väldigt magisk och flummig.
<andol> Hursom så är passenger det "alla" kör idag, så helt trasigt är det ju inte.
<andol> Dessutom har det ju fördelen att man får en Apache2 alt. en Nginx att sköta SSL-kollen åt en.
<bamsefar> andol: Jepp jepp
<bamsefar> Jag funderar på att köra mongrel ändå, det verkar lättast.
<bamsefar> passenger-rpm:erna verkar ju behöva epel, som jag inte vill dra in.
<andol> Ofan, trodde att alla som spelade rödhat på sina servrar även spelade epel.
<bamsefar> Nä
<bamsefar> Sen så verkar ju passenger-rpm-repot på github som de länkar till i docsen inte vara committat i på 2 år.
<andol> Nej, då känns ju inte det helt lockande heller.
<bamsefar> Och det gör ju inget egentligen att mongrel inte utvecklas längre, om det inte är jättetrasigt.
<bamsefar> JAja, vi får se.
<Barre> HeMan: vad menar du med skiss?
<larsemil> Barre: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiss
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> larsemil: du är så smart :)
<Barre> idag är jag i göteborg.... *sjunger* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8Fwj9i29Y
<larsemil> göteborg är skoj
<HeMan> Barre: någon bild, jag hittade bara text-beskrivning http://patrick.lidstone.net/technical.htm
<HeMan> Barre: fast jag frågade nog innan jag hade hittat text-beskrivningen
<Barre> HeMan: ahh... nej, jag har ingen skiss, men jag kan göra en åt dig om du behöver. Det är inte så konstigt, udp port 3865 är det som används, men endast en instans kan ju "sno" den porten. OM du har behovet av flera xAP/xPL instanser på samma dator så installerar du bara en hub och instanserna ansluter till hubben på localhost med en unik udp-port och hubben vidarebefodrar allt från och till nätverket.. en bit av kaka helt enkelt
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: jag börjar knåpa på lite Lua-kod så får jag se om jag fastnar
<Barre> HeMan: såg det på FB.. jag har lite problem med själva xAP-protocollets uppbyggnad,är itne 100% på att jag förstått allt rätt.
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<tiina> God Dag till er
<tiina> jag undrar hur jag ska konnekta ACER LIQUID E mobilen till Ubuntu 12.10?
<HeMan> andol: har du plockat ner ditt puppet-repo?
<Barre> två gånger har min SIII hängt sig idag... wtf!
<larsemil> Barre: då kör du inte cyanogenmod på den.
<HeMan> Barre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUvH2dloUPM
<Barre> larsemil: nope, kör standard
<tiina> hej hej alla ngn som vet hur man kopplar mobil till ubuntu
<HeMan> tiina: vad är det för telefon?
<tiina> Dumma Acer Liquid E android smartphone
<HeMan> tiina: och vad vill du göra när du väl kopplat ihop dom?
<tiina> min riktiga gick sönder
<HeMan> tiina: vill du överföra filer?
<tiina> föra allt från mobilen till pc men usb kontakten till pc och ubuntu 12.1o känner ens inte igen den?? Vad ska man installera?
<HeMan> tiina: vilken version på android?
<tiina> froyo 2.2
<HeMan> tiina: då borde den bara dyka upp som en enhet
<HeMan> tiina: du kan iofs behöva ställa in usb lagring (eller liknande) i telefonen
<tiina> ingen aning det poppar inte upp nåt via usb på ubuntu nån gång så fort efter den är uppdaterad
<tiina> på mobilen syns att den är konnektad via usb men inget mer
<tiina> inget sysns på ubuntu
<tiina> verkar inte finns lösningar ...jag hittar inga....googla för fullt
<tiina> googlar
<larsemil> vad säger dmesg?
<yarre> tiina: har du satt igång usb-storage på telefonen?
<andol> HeMan: Det på github? Jo, vart lättare att inte ha det publikt så jag slapp oroa mig över gränsfall kring vad som är publikt vs. privat, typ mailadresser och dylikt. Kan även funnits snäppet mycket fulkod i det för min egen fåfängas skull :-)
<HeMan> andol: ok
<andol> HeMan: Hursom, ifall du vill så kan du få read-only access till det git-repo där det bor nu. Ska bara gå igenom det lite snabbt så det inte finns något för olämpligt/privat däri.
<HeMan> andol: ok, jag skulle bara kolla lite snabbt på ntp
<andol> HeMan: Den modulen tror jag faktiskt inte är jätteful :) Ska dock iväg nu.
<HeMan> andol: ok
<andol> HeMan: Helt seriöst så har jag dock inget emot att ge dig tillgång till repot, om inte annat så vore lite feedback säkert inte dumt.
<andol> Fast mer om det sen
<andol> *poof*
<tiina> Yarre : ja det har jag både me d wifi på laptopen /mobil windows samt Ubuntu sladd via usb har 2 olika datorer en windows och en ubuntu men behöver få ubuntun att funka med Acer Liquid E mobilen Android Froyo 2.2 men det funkar inget Ubuntu känner inte igen NÅT??? tyvärr???vad ska jag göra
<tiina> nu åker jag på ärendet så e inte här när ni kanske svarar men kommer tillbaka om en timme och kollar TACK
<gaisten_> är det någon som har bahnhof som leverantör?
<yarre> gaisten_: yep
<gaisten_> svtplay tycker inte jag är i sverige :/
<yarre> asabra, då slipper du betala tvlicensen :)
<gaisten_> mjae, får torrenta skiten istället
<gaisten_> lust att kolla om det är samma för dig?
<gaisten_> http://www.svtplay.se/video/1087914/jason-becker-not-dead-yet
<yarre> Är på jobbet just nu tyvärr
<gaisten_> aha, allright
<yarre> Fungerar med Telia iaf
<gaisten_> skräll :) rätt svenskt
<Barre> nu hängde min SIII igen... arrrghhh...
<Coffe> Barre:  klant
<Barre> Coffe: men... kom med en lösning.... jag uppdaterade 19st appar i morse, antar att någon av dessa är FAIL!
<Coffe> oj 19.. länge sedan du uppgraderade ?
<Coffe> jag vet inte om jag ska vänta på s4a , eller köpa en beg nexus
<maxjezy> äre någon här som har nvidia 550ti
<maxjezy> Coffe, vill du byta?
<maxjezy> jag har nexus och vill ha s3
<Coffe> maxjezy: jag vill ha någon av dom ... har en s3 via jobbet.. gav bort min egna s3 till dottern å kör en s1 å den är för klen
<maxjezy> Coffe, s1 är nice tycker jag, en av de bästa mobilerna
<maxjezy> jag har iaf samsung nexus
<maxjezy> ska reboota in i live nu, installera 12.04 istället för 12.10
<maxjezy> bbl
<Coffe> maxjezy:  ja . men den är seg och långsam nu
<Coffe> knappt en dag på ett batteri
<tiina> tillbax...men kanske ingen här nu?
<maxjezy> ja vill be om ursäkt för mitt temperament förut under ubuntu 12.10
<maxjezy> funkar bättre nu med 12.04
<andol> HeMan: Sådärja, ifall du fortfarande är nyfniken borde du nu kunna klona git@halleck.arrakis.se:puppet
<PhilDesmond> Jo... eh...
<PhilDesmond> Ni vet scheman som de har i skolan?
<PhilDesmond> De har sett identiska ut i alla skolor jag gått på mellan åren... 1990 och 2005.
<PhilDesmond> Det måste finnas något slags monopolprogram i Sverige.
<PhilDesmond> Som skapar ut de där schemana.
<PhilDesmond> (Schemorna...)
<PhilDesmond> Vet ni vilket det är och om det är gratis?
<Screedo> god kväll
<tobbe_> go kväll
<Spookan> tiina: Behövde du hjälp?
<tobbe_> någon här som pluggat via NTI?
<Philip5> vad är det?
<tobbe_> typ komvux som jag fattat det, vill gå ngn systemvetenskap/utvecklare kurs
<recharge> jag har pluggat via nti.. men det var några år sedan nu
<tobbe_> recharge, hur funkar det egentligen? enbart kurser eller hela utb? måste man ta kontakt med sin komun osv?
<tobbe_> kommun*
<recharge> tobbe_: jag har för mig att jag tog kontakt med kunskapsnavet där jag bor. jag läste en kurs tillsammans med en kompis... vi pluggade en programmeringskurs på distans
<tobbe_> recharge, är exakt så jag vill göra...
<andol> tobbe_: Fast är det så att du tänker dig att läsa på distans så finns ju även en del sådana programeringskurser via universitetet och högskolor...
<tobbe_> enbart kurser eller hela utbildningar?  vill ju att det ska ge ngt i slutändan, då jag är intresserad att börja jobba som utvecklare/programmerare i slutändan..... vill sadla om helt från nuvarande utbildning/yrke
<andol> tobbe_: Vad gäller distans så tror jag främst det är enstaka kurser, så min förslag var väl främst baserat på recharges svar, som det eventuellt lät som om du instämde i.
<tobbe_> får man kursbetyg/intyg som man kan ha som referens och så?
<andol> tobbe_: Jorå, så länge du klarar en kurs så får du ju ett betyg liksom registrerade högskolepoäng för den.
<tobbe_> ok
<tobbe_> frågan är om man skulle hitta en yrkeshögskoleutb... och kanske läsa på 50%
<tobbe_> saken är den att jag står på ruta 1. vet ej vart jag ska söka mig vidare
<tobbe_> kvällskurser? eller högskola i malmö
<tobbe_> vart ska man börja
<delhage> coursera.org
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du hade rätt om ubuntu 12.10
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) vad har jag rätt om?
<maxjezy> ostabil som ubuntu 9.10
<Kurdistan> :) jepp
<maxjezy> har aldrig varit med om värre
<Kurdistan> hmm upstart är bra men fan vad svårt det är jämfört med systemd
<Kurdistan> systemd är lättare konfa
<Kurdistan> samt allt "service" stöds inte av upstart ännu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena mittbena
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kena bruschan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, allt väl?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) 12.10 är väl ingen fullträff precis
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, verkar som 13.04 sägs redan nu vara bättre än 12.10
<swecarp> ungefär som igår med andra ord ingen ändring
<recharge> hur kommer jag åt min andra hårddisk? jag får ett felmeddelande när jag försöker säkerhetskopiera med deja dup.. " Åtkomst nekades vid försök att skapa "/media/jimmy/574b320b-8701-4ba3-af5d-b6af60f07c01/duplicity-full.20130313T201430Z.vol1.difftar.gz". " Hur ska jag göra för att den ska funka. Jag har tidigare formaterat den så den ska vara i ext4 eller vad det heter
<Kurdistan> recharge, nog strul med rättigheter
<recharge> Kurdistan: vadå menar du?
<Kurdistan> recharge, om det gäller home-sektionen: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Kurdistan> om det gäller övriga sektioner: sudo chown -R dittanvändarnamn:dittanvändarnamn /monteringsplats
<recharge> Kurdistan: jag skrev det första i terminalen och de vill ha ett lösenord
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det konstiga är att det inte gick att få mitt grafikkort att funka i 12.10
<recharge> tror inte jag kommer ihåg det..
<maxjezy> installerade jag drivisar så blev det asdålig grafik
<maxjezy> och unity funka inte alls
<recharge> nadyxil7980
<maxjezy> och text blev kinesiska
<recharge> heh
<Kurdistan> recharge, exakt skriv lösenord och sedan done
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag har inte heller bra erfarenhet av 12.10
<Kurdistan> brb
<David-A> p1pp1.1979
<David-A> done
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur fungerar 12.04.* för dig? har du testat 13.04?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nepp, 12.04 funkar hittills bra
<maxjezy> var riktigt arg igår på ubuntu
<maxjezy> men nu kan ja förlåta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha okej. själv tycker jag 12.04.2 rullar på ypperligt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, för en som tidigare inte var förtjust i vare sig unity eller nöjd med canonical diverse utspel
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) trodde på allvar att jag aldrig skulle återvända till ubuntu, om återvände så till andra DE/VM i ubuntu-familjen.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag är fortfarande väldigt besviken på att inte min nexus funkar bra i ubuntu
<maxjezy> och att det generellt är problem med filer från andra enheter
<maxjezy> men, tills ja har råd med något annat kör ja detta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nexus är det padda eller smartmobil? sådana små enheter inte min grej.
<maxjezy> smartphone
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, okej. jag har fått för mig att nya kde 4.10 med dolphim samt någon paket till det skulle lösa en hel del av sådana besvär.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, annars :) har nog google svaret.
<Kurdistan> gnome-folket har ju fått ADHD och nautilus har dem gjort till skämt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jo ja har testat, men de är väldigt ostabilt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, okej. jag brukar köra airdroid samt dropbox
<Kurdistan> fungerar ypperligt för synka saker
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, om det är överföra saker burk-smartismobil du vill uppnå
<maxjezy> yepp, men ja litar inte riktigt på såna tjänster
<maxjezy> usb är säkert
<maxjezy> inga sniffande hundar där inte
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) okej. upp till dig.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tyvärr så vet jag inte vart jag gjort av usb-sladden till smartismobilen. annars hade jag testat. dock så fungerar som sagt dropbox+airdroid ypperligt.
<Kurdistan> brukar ändå bara överföra bilder/musik. så det är ju inte superb hemligt. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tips för fräscha upp Unity: skrivbordstema=MediterraneanLight och ikontema=iLinux-icons
<Kurdistan> :) bra grejer
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är du nöjd med Linux nu då?
<David-A> realubot: nu gör du sådär igen
<realubot> David-A: Japp.
<realubot> David-A: Nätmobbning kallas det.
<realubot> David-A: Stör det dig?
<Kurdistan> David-A+ realubot=nya realubot+ einand
<Guest42806> Kurdistan: vad?
<Kurdistan> realubot, förresten einand är inte inloggad. domedagen nära? :)
 * Guest42806 = einand
<David-A> kurragömma?
<Kurdistan> :) där ser man vilken filur einand har blivit
<einand> nja, är väl netsplit eller nått
<Kurdistan> einand, :) jag drev bara med realubot och David-A
<Kurdistan> realubot, har du koll på kanalen?
<maxjezy> realubot, nöjd o nöjd
<maxjezy> du får det att låta som om de finns ett nöjd-mode
<Kurdistan> realubot, maxjezy är finne. om :) det fanns burkar som hade sugrör med vodka kopplad till sig. hade han nog inte klagat. eftersom något sådant inte existerar kommer han nog aldrig vara nöjd. :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) visst har jag rätt?
<maxjezy> vodka är för mjäkigt
<maxjezy> ge mig något med drag i!
<maxjezy> moonshine baby!
<realubot> Den dag einand inte är inloggad så vet man att det är någon allvarligt på G. Typ en asteroid som är på väg att kollidera med Jorden eller något.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha tror han faktiskt även då hade varit uppkopplad. bara för jäklas med dig 1 sista ggr.
<maxjezy> realubot, den dagen ni båda är offline, då misstänker jag en romans!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, +1
<Kurdistan> haha
<maxjezy> einand, sa jag att ja har fått min nikon nu
<einand> maxjezy: inte vet jag, såg det inte fören nu
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kena sidbena.
<Philip5> einand: det är nu du kan försöka sälja på maxjezy ditt 55-200 objektiv ;)
<Philip5> einand: eller vad du hade för zoom
<einand> Philip5: lol
<einand> 70-300
<Philip5> till och med 70-300 alltså
<Philip5> ja den är ju känd för att vara lite väl mjuk på 300 mm
<maxjezy> jag är ingen mjukis!!
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> ja må vara mjuk inombords, men utsidan är hård som wasa knäck!
<realubot> Järngänget är samlat.
<realubot> Alla kanalens hårdingar är online samtidigt.
<David-A> realubot: kör du xchat ?
<realubot> David-A: Irssi.
<realubot> David-A: Hur så?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det var ganska nära ändå att arsenal slog ut bayern
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, sjuk match.
<Philip5> kollade du också?
<Philip5> var riktigt snyggt 0-1 mål
<Philip5> maxjezy: när kommer vi få se dina första mästerverk i national geographic då?
<David-A> realubot: det var min one-liner som pratar det som chattas i xchat.
<realubot> David-A: Jaha ja.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp.
<maxjezy> Philip5, ikväll tror jag
<maxjezy> filmade lite på dass nyss
<Philip5> maxjezy: spännande film på dass alltså... :O
<maxjezy> jo, enda stället med belysning över 5 w
<maxjezy> kör fotolampa på dass
<Philip5> maxjezy: du gör som alla bloggerskor som filmar sig på dass med badrumsbelysning ;)
<maxjezy> ja, fast ja gick steget längre och köpte en riktig fotolampa
<maxjezy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/belysning/ljuskallor/lagenergilampor/studiolampa-for-digitalfoto-p63897
<einand> jag har 30watt LED
<einand> när jag filmar
<maxjezy> sån kör jag
<einand> maxjezy: skäms
<maxjezy> haha
<einand> maxjezy: lämna tillbaka den
<einand> maxjezy: köp ALDRIG lampor med kvicksilver i
<maxjezy> ja vet
<einand> SKÄMS
<Kurdistan> Philip5, digikam är ute. shotwell fungerar fin fint för mig. dock för dig som är proffs är digikam ett måste.
<Philip5> maxjezy: den där lampan är lite för varm i färgen. vill ha allt ljus i 5600k
<einand> proffs och digikam i samma meningn gör mig förvirrad
<Philip5> Kurdistan: såg att digikam 3.1 släppts men jag har inte packat än
<maxjezy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/foto-video/fototillbehor/blixtar-och-tillbehor/35w-fotolampa-p57436
<einand> maxjezy: SKÄMS ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja hade den där
<maxjezy> einand, som om ja inte gööör!
<Philip5> maxjezy: det ljuset är ju för kallt
<einand> maxjezy: köp inte skit då
<maxjezy> Philip5, perfekt för växter
<einand> gula ljuset är bra för att vakna
<maxjezy> men den lampan lämna ja tillbaka
<maxjezy> varmvitt är gay
<einand> http://www.led-display.cc/High-Power-LED/1A/LP3W-80-SERIES:-3-watt-high-power-LED.htm
<einand> kör 10 sådana, snart är dom 30
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) rätta einand om digikams förträfflighet.
<maxjezy> Philip5, vilket program gör jag slowmotion i ubuntu med då?
<maxjezy> pitivi?
<einand> Philip5, maxjezy, Kurdistan: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/482771_10151298777670633_1153111642_n.jpg
<Kurdistan> Philip5, undrar när canonical går till över till qt/qml undrar om en del kde program istället väljs istället?
<maxjezy> einand, wtf
<maxjezy> ögonen ser inte bra ut
<Kurdistan> einand, :) sluta gör en rädd.
<maxjezy> hur är det möjligt att de är så vita
<einand> samma bild https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/481390_10151334794717997_789955614_n.jpg
<Kurdistan> einand, är det du?
<einand> Nej, men min fru
<Kurdistan> einand, sorry.
<einand> dagens trevligaste bild iaf https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/885377_10151335536232997_1827813882_o.jpg
<Kurdistan> einand, :) du har fru, realubot har kanalen.
<einand> Kurdistan: Japp
<maxjezy> einand, mums, fin is
<maxjezy> var hitta du den?
<einand> det är glas
<maxjezy> aha, mums, fint glas!
<David-A> realubot: förutsatt att du har autolog i ~/irclogs ...
<David-A> realubot: tail -fn0 ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-se.log | perl -pe '$|=1;s/^[^>]*>//' | while read -r i; do espeak -v sv --stdout "$i" | aplay; done
<einand> maxjezy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/881939_10151335524872997_1424837260_o.jpg
<maxjezy> einand, busskur?
<einand> maxjezy: japp, 3000kr fångat på bild
<maxjezy> aha, jävla göteborgsvandaler!
<einand> japp
<einand> 50-60 rutor var pajade i går (ca 200.000kr)
<maxjezy> illa alltså
<David-A> vackra glasbitar vid vår busskur också efter var o varannan helg
<maxjezy> här händer det aldrig
<einand> du kanske skall sluta hänga i pentionärsområdet
<David-A> tailand? filipinerna?
<maxjezy> jag bor i ett område med 90% invandrare och 10%white trash
<maxjezy> einand, ska ni inte ta och skaffa kids?
<maxjezy> tänk dig en bäbis att plåta!
<maxjezy> einbäbis!
<nicklas> /nick ehlu
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man krama kudden. må väl tuxare.
<ehlu> Någon mer som hatar när man är så sjukt trött, men kan inte sova för man har massvis med arbete att göra :/
<ehlu> #fml
<Philip5> maxjezy: kommer du sova med din nya röda ögonsten inatt? gosa med den istället för tjejen?!?! :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-14
<maxjezy> jo, vi låg o kikade på breakin bad
<Philip5> maxjezy: har ni en bra och ömsint relation eller är det mest du som är på?
<Philip5> nu är det slut för idag
<David-A> natti philip
<realubot> einand: Jag förstår inte varför de envisas med rutor.
<realubot> Det borde gå att bygga smarta busskurer av något annat material.
<realubot> Pansarglas t.ex.
<David-A> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/svtuppland/resecentrum-dubblar-skadekostnader  "ungefär 2000 kr för en standardruta i en liten busskur. här kostar det runt 30.000 kr för en ruta"
<David-A> förr (och fortfarande på en del ställen) hade man perforerad stålplåt. hållbart, MEN DET ser tråkigt ut.
<andol> Morgens
<einand> Går att sätta in okrossbart "glas" kostar väl runt 30k-40k per ruta
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> det är tydligen problem med trafiksäkerheten om man har allt för stadiga saker i busskurena
<HeMan> einand: ^^
<einand> HeMan: folk får väl sluta köra in i busskurerna
<yarre> Äger Canonical 2X ?
<HeMan> einand: eller, ännu bättre, sluta slå sönder!
<HeMan> einand: eller, ännu ännu bättre, båda delarna!
<bamsefar> Hrrm, finns det något klurigt sätt att hantera så att man inte får "glitches" i sin system-config med puppet? Om man har en default-modul som sätter en sysctl till ett visst värde och sen en annan mer specifik till ett annat värde. Det uppenbara är ju att se till att bara skruva på alla regler en gång, men det kanske finns något fiffigare sätt att göra det på.
<yarre> Finns det ingen bra exempel "bundle" jag kan mata mitt spamfilter med?
<yarre> Hittar inget på google :/
<andol> yarre: Frågan är dock hur bra en bundle blir, då jag har för mig att spamfilter även inkluderar headers in sin bayism, och där kommer ju allt i en bundle skilja sig från din verklighet.
<Barre> larsemil: precis uppgraderad owncloud till version 5, kanske fungerar bättre nu?
<larsemil> Barre: har fungerat bra på slutet
<larsemil> Barre: jag pmar dig.
<Barre> larsemil: jag såg att lite av min data försvann i uppgraderingen (133 filer raderades).. inte så stabilt... kolla om jag behöver göra restore på dina filer (om du inte har egen backup på dem)
<larsemil> Barre: well, jag hade typ en fil. bara testat att det fungerar. :)
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> men banne dig om den är borta. :D
<andol> Barre: Läs tillbaks filen från /dev/urandom, och se ifall larsemil märker någon skillnad? :)
 * andol och hans webbläsare tycker förövrigt det är lite osnyggt att https://owncloud.org/ inkluderar innehåll från https://stats.owncloud.org/, som har fulcert.
 * Barre har precis lärt sig hur man INTE gör restore på data i ownCloud :|
<andol> Barre: Genom att hoppa på ett ben och sjunga nationalsången?
<Barre> andol: jag trodde jag gjort fel, men det visade sig att jag hade fel när jag trodde jag hade fel vilket alltså innebär att jag inte hade rätt om att jag hade fel
 * andol lyckades i alla fall parsa den där meningen på andra läsningen
<Barre> =)
<larsemil> jag gav upp
<bamsefar> Hah
 * HakanS letar febrilt efter praktikplats som systemtestare i Göteborgsområdet.
 * HakanS undrar om någon har några tips på företag.
<yarre> andol: sant iofs
<yarre> men jag hade ju kunnat skicka dom från ett annat konto då får dom ju ny header
<andol> yarre: Tja, hursom vill jag minnas från senaste jag tränade bogofilter att filtret lärde sig rätt snabbt.
<andol> yarre: Såtillvida du nu inte har "problemet" att du knappt får någon spam förstås :P
<yarre> andol: nä jag får ju inte de då mailservern jag vill träna är i drift o sitter bakom en annan mailserver med perfekt filter :P
<yarre> Hade velat flytta den framför den andra, därför jag hade velat få igång spamfiltret
<andol> yarre: Borde väl gå att dressera den befintliga mailservern att spara undan spam den plockar på lämpligt vis?
<ehlu> Godmorgon
<realubot> God morgon.
<einand> realubot: skall du på vårfesten i nåordstan
<einand> nordstan
<ispookan> einand: Hur leker livet då?
<Philip5> har en disk som jag tror börjar bli dålig. kör smartctl test på den nu. någon som har bättre tips för att diagnostisera diskar?
<uAs> Hej
<Philip5> hej
<uAs> tjena philip
<uAs> kan du detta
<Philip5> vet inte vad detta är
<uAs> vilket OS av Win7 och Ubuntu har störst programutbud
<Philip5> windows antar jag
<uAs> p.a,.g?
<uAs> motivera e du snäll
<Philip5> fler användare större plattform för utvecklare att utveckla för
<uAs> okej tack.
<Philip5> men kvalitet är ju inte kvalitet
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> kvalitet är inte kvantitet
<uAs> nej precis.
<Philip5> frågan känns inte så relevant enligt mig
<uAs> men när det gäller säkerheten då? t.ex viruskydd?
<Philip5> virusskydd behövs ju i princip inte på linux som det är nu
<uAs> inte? hur kommer det sig?.
<Philip5> finns andra risker att hålla efter
<HeMan> fast det är inte riktigt sant
<Philip5> delvis samma orsak som varför det finns mer program till windows
<HeMan> om jag har fått ett dokument med virus på så blir jag inte smittad, men jag riskerar att skicka vidare te
<Barre> Philip5: räcker inte output från smartctl?
<Philip5> Barre: jo kanske. tänkte mest om man kunde komplettera. kör nu ett longtest och tänkte kolla output av det sedan
<uAs> ja men de e ju det. Alltså fler användare större risk till smitt av virus mindre användare mindre risk
<uAs> men för enkel besvaring .. kan ni jämnföra dom?
<Barre> Philip5: det är möjligt att det finns andra verktyg, men smartctl -a  brukar ge tillräckligt med information =)
<Philip5> Barre: jo jag har kört det och kompletterar med -t short som gav lite fel och kör nu ett -t long
<Barre> Philip5: spännande...
<HeMan> Philip5: om du har möjlighet att köra en badblocks -w så skriver den över hela disken och kollar
<Philip5> Barre: så jag tror det kanske är dags för ett byte av disk
<HeMan> Philip5: men det är garanterat destruktivt för datat
<Philip5> HeMan: nja det är min / som spökar :O
<uAs> Programutbudet är alltså mycket mindre på Ubuntu än windos?
<Philip5> inget raid
<HeMan> Philip5: hehe, då blir det trixigt med badblocks -w innan du plockar bort den
<HeMan> uAs: men samtidigt mycket bättre! :-P
<uAs> hehe (: aa man kan ju som tur uttolka de olika.. för dom med bättre datakunskaper är Linux bättre i självklarhet
<uAs> Men hur ska jag svara på denna fråga liksom.. hur blir utbudet mindre på ubuntu? för att den har mindre att utveckla? mindre program?
<HeMan> frugans kompisar kör Ubunut på eget bevåg då dom blev less Windows
<Philip5> uAs: sedan beror det lite på vad det är för program man ska använda, hur mycket pengar man vill lägga på det och en massa andra variabler som avgör vad som är bäst för var och en
<uAs> mycket bra svar där philip.. men i helhet är utbudet mindre på ubuntu?
<HeMan> inom mitt område (HPC) så finns det betydligt fler applikationer för Ubuntu än Windows
<Barre> mindre != färre..  =)
<andol> Tänk myror och elefanter :)
<Barre> precis
<uAs> färre förlåt :p
<uAs> haha
<Barre> =)
<uAs> haha de va en extrem jämnförelse andol
<HeMan> andol: ooh, jag kan riktigt se Barre framför mig med en fånig liten läderhatt som hoppar och skriker "Fel fel fel"
<HeMan> dvs Barre skriker det, inte hatten
<andol> Med risk för att bara ha läst lite backlogg så är väl iofs just utbud något man ser som en storlek, och därmed att man faktiskt vill använda mindre/större?
<andol> uAs: Inte full koll på forntida barnprogram antar jag? :)
<uAs> Kan man svara såhär på utbudet : Ubuntu - Mindre programutbud då den håller sig till sina egna program och förblir därmed mindre i allmän utveckling.
<uAs> ?
<uAs> Jo för fan! jag kollar barnprogram även nu ibland
<uAs> (:
<Philip5> nej
<uAs> nähä. :(
<Philip5> samma sak gäller ju för alla plattformar då
<Philip5> windows håller sig också till egna program
<Philip5> i den meningen
<uAs> ja men i en utveckling då ubuntu stannar kvar en längre tid?
<uAs> hel sjuk fråga hittar inga svar nånstans
<Philip5> om man frågar hur mycket större programutbud det finns av programvara för webbserver så kanske inte skillnaden är så stor som om man frågar hur stort utbudet är av datorspel
<uAs> jo men de e en mer relevant fråga
<uAs> men denna frågan lyder såhär : Vilket OS har störst programutbud?
<uAs> Vi vet utifrån frågan att dom mellan i allmänhet.
<uAs> menar*
<uAs> Gällandet bara operativsystemet
<Philip5> har ingen siffra på hur många program det finns för windows eller för linux heller. när blir ett program ett program?
<Philip5> som ska räknas
<Philip5> frågan skulle aldrig få gå igenom som fråga på högskoleprovet ;)
<uAs> de ska jag fan skriva som eget svar.
<Philip5> hehe
<uAs> men jag skriver väldigt kortfattat . Ubunta har mindre programutbud.
<uAs> det finns dock ett jävla svår grej till dessa frågor , jag ska nämnligen göra en tabell på alla mina frågor.
<Philip5> fast jag antar de är ute efter ett svar i stil med att antal användare och potentiell marknad driver utvecklingen till att satsa för fler program på den marknaden
<uAs> så den får helt enkelt vara tom.?
<Philip5> om marknaden är serverprogramvara så är det jämnare och om det rör sig om spel så är det ojämt för fler användare finns på windows
<uAs> tror nog dom sysftar på serverprogram.
<Philip5> tom ska den väl inte vara men frågan är ju inte så relevant kan jag tycka
<HeMan> Man kanske ska räkna antalet tillgängliga program per potentiell användare?
<uAs> Hur gör man det HeMan
<uAs> Philip det där med virusskyddet . Du sa andra risker, vad menar du med det? Och HeMan sa att det är delvis inte sant, utan att han inte själv blir smittad men riskerar med att skicka vidare sin virus genom tex ett dokument. Kanske misstolkar nu men kan man inte bli smittad då? :p
<Philip5> virus skrivs oftast för en specifik plattform och gärna där det finns många användare
<uAs> ja men har ubuntu bättre virusskydd än win7?
<Philip5> delvis därför finns det inte heller så många virus för linux men även för att det nog är svårare att skriva virus för linux pga hur det är uppbyggt
<Philip5> och att de flesta användare på linux än så länge nog är mer medvetna och kanske inte låter sig smittas lika lätt
<uAs> förståeligt. men okej ska förmulera frågan såhär istället har ubuntu bättre branvägg än win7?
<Philip5> en brandvägg har inget med virus att göra i sig
<andol> uAs: Vi har även det faktum att man via moderna Linux-distar laddar hem en stor del av sina (gratis)program via ett betrott programförråd, kontra att göra en godtycklig googling, och hoppas att man får ner rätt installationsprogram. Just den biter håller väl iofs på att ändra med någon form utav app-store även till Windows, tycker jag ha för mig?
<Barre> HeMan: hahahah
<uAs> Okej.. Men har Ubuntu/ Linux nåt antivirus ens då? hahaha
<HeMan> det finns antivirus till Ubuntu, tex ClamAv
<einand> clamav och panda och nod32 finsn för ubuntu
<einand> men ClamAv suger
<uAs> någon som följer med? under installationen?
<einand> nix
<uAs> nej såklart inte dumt av mig o fråga.. ni får ursäkta mig pluggat förlänge inte tagit nån paus än sen tre timmar
<uAs> men kan man installera vilken som helst antiV på Ubuntu som på Win7?
<einand> tja, om det finns linuxbinärer
<andol> uAs: Med tanke på att det i skrivande stund finns ett väldigt begränsat antal virus till Linux-plattformen så tycker jag nog nästan att man i nuläget har mer nytta utav generella skyddstekniker som SELinux alt. AppArmor, vilket även då kan skydda mot nya/okända elakheter. Däremot kan jag mycket väl tänka mig ett scenario med mer linuxanpassade malware där det finns en tydligare vinnst att köra antivirus under Linux.
<uAs> är det speciellt för linux Os antiVirus:er
<einand> andol: tja, är väl lagrindsenheter som möjligtvis kan ha nytta av det, för att minska spridningen till windows maskiner
<uAs> så säkerheten är betydligt mycket större och bättre på Ubuntu/Linux Än Win7
<einand> kan man väl säga
<einand> just ubuntu är nog rätt likstält eftersom dom gjort/gör många av samma misstag som windows för att det skall vara användarvänligt
<einand> men generelt så har linux bättre säkerhet
<uAs> okej.. antivirusen som ubuntu/Linux använder är bättre än de andra på Win enheterna?
<einand> nä
<einand> eller beror på
<einand> Troligtvis så använder samma tillverkare samma "motor" oavsätt os
<einand> så tex nod32 bör vara likvärdigt i windows som linux
<einand> därimot, så kan inte en linux maskins bli smittad av windows virus
<uAs> afan men en linux maskin kan smita windows?
<einand> njea
<einand> alltså, om du har en linux maskin, som du lagar windows filer på
<einand> och så kommer linux maskinen dit och kör dom
<uAs> okej där ser man.
<andol> einand: Jo, det med.
<einand> uAs: du kan se det så här, Linux och Windows pratar olika språk.
<einand> Precis som Engelska och Svenska
<einand> båda fyller samma funktion
<einand> men utan en tolk, förstår ingen den andra
<uAs> bra einand
<einand> beror väl på
<uAs> fast ingen enkel svar till den antar jag. Alltså grejen är ju den att jag ska göra en tabell på det. Undrar om dom vill ha tal eller skrift som svar
<uAs> Men bättre säkerhet i allmänhet har Ubuntu/Linux OS:er
<uAs> fanns*
<Barre> HeMan: intressant http://thingsquare.com/mist/
<uAs> En sista fråga grabbar.
<einand> låt det aldrig bli en sista fråga, det betyder att du slutat lära dig
<uAs> Största fördelar och största nackdelar med respektive OS ( Win7/Ubuntu).
<HeMan> Barre: jo, Adam Dunkels gör mycket intressanta saker!
<uAs> Nej nej bara för dagen
<uAs> mycket kvar o göra bara det att jag e helt slut nu för dagen df frågar jag er så jag får lite mer korrekta och snabbare svar. (:
<uAs> har fan inte ätit sen 10 tiden :/ e dö hungrig men går inte tills denna är klar.. sen till nästa kapitel
<einand> uAs: är det läxhjälp eller nått du försöker lura av oss?
 * ehlu <3 ruby on rails 
<einand> själv klurar jag på golang
<einand> men överväger php igen ändå
<uAs> nej nej de e inte läxhjälp det är eget arbete jag skapar annars har jag inte lärt mig nåt utav det.  utan det är uppgifter som jag fått att göra självstängdigt som jag ska göra en tabell av . jag har bara fått information av er, av det ska jag resonera själv och göra en tabell men ni kommer finnas som källa i arbetet
<uAs> hade jag börjat skriva av allt de vi pratat om de hade gått mer än en A3 papper :)
<uAs> men ska göra en tabell så måste gå in o söka på priser o massa annat också
<uAs> dessa var bara två frågor utav 25
<uAs> det var bara det att jag hittade inga relevanta svar på dessa frågorna och som jag ser nu så var det en svår fråga o skriva in i tabellen.
<ehlu> Fyfan det här sög ju
<ehlu> Missar Tottenham matchen ikväll :(
<uAs> va blev bayer arsenal igår ? såg inte hela somnade efter första halvleken
<uAs> tack för hjälpen allihop uppskattar eran hjälp.. ska pysa ha det bäst! (:
<Kurdistan> Är det någon här som testat/kört e4rat?
<HeMan> Kurdistan: hittar det inte ubuntu-repot, vad är det?
<Kurdistan> HeMan, http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<Kurdistan> HeMan, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=108464
<HeMan> ah! intressant!
<HeMan> iofs är min maskin nere på några sekunder från det att den lämnar bios till att jag måste slå krypto-lösen
<HeMan> och efter det är det nästan direkt dags att logga in
<Kurdistan> HeMan, har du ssd?
<HeMan> jo
<Kurdistan> då kommer den inte göra någon nytta
<Kurdistan> HeMan, :) det är mer för oss med fossil-hdd
<HeMan> ah
<Philip5> HeMan: har du koll på hur bra/dåligt det är att köra badblocks default non-destruktivt för att se hälsan på sina blocks?
<HeMan> har iofs fossil-hdd på min stationära
<HeMan> Philip5: nej
<Philip5> HeMan: verkar som det rekommenderas att man köra det med läs/skriv-parameter
<Kurdistan> HeMan, du vet att det går tweaka för få ännu mer fart på din ssd under linux/ubuntu?
<HeMan> Philip5: tror jag bara kört det i destruktivt läge
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag bootar inte om så ofta ändå, kanske en gång var 3:e månad eller så
<Kurdistan> HeMan, jag testade preload/collect funktionen är nice. program startar snabbare men den ger sämre boot-tid. vilket den inte ska göra. ureah.+preload gör då samma grej anser jag. dock är det många som verkar fått bra resultat med e4rat.
<Philip5> HeMan: funderar om den ger en för positiv bild om den inte visar fel i non-destruktivt och inte säger så mycket då
<Kurdistan> HeMan, I see. Jag har bara laptop så :) det händer att man bootar om. oftast har jag den dock på suspend.
<Kurdistan> I för sig är min bootid från grub till skrivbord (allt laddar upp) runt 30 sekunder. då har jag unity samt en del compiz effekter. inte illa. shutdown är nog 3-5 sek.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: sudo poweroff -f går fortare! :)
<Kurdistan> HeMan, +1 haha
<yarre3> nån som vet om de finns nåt bra online spel som typ spelar sig själv? :)
<Philip5> yarre3: är det inte roligare att själv spela än spel som spelar sig själva?! ;)
<yarre3> Philip5, jodå, om det är ett roligt spel.. men sånna är få :)
<Philip5> jag spelar nästan bara company of heroes.
<Philip5> ska bli kul att se om 2an av spelet kan behålla spelkänslan
<realubot> Finns det någon inbyggd funktion i youtube för at tlägga på en engelsk text på en video eller måste man använda ett videoredigeringsprogram?
<Philip5> om det nu finns sådan funktion så kanske den blir svår att synka
<andol> Barre: Bara för att du nu kör owncloud så tar du förstås på dig att försvara allt som skulle kunna vara potentiellt trasigt kring det projektet? :-) Som att det nu blir rätt många "Oops! Page not found!" på deras webbplats...
<HeMan> Barre: är det multicast eller broadcast som xap/xpl kör?
<HeMan> okejdå, jag googlar väl då
<Philip5> HeMan: vilka höga krav du ställer på dig själv... behöva söka informatin för egen del och allt...
<andol> Philip5: Tja, själv måste jag faktiskt erkänna att jag blivit sämre på att söka information på egen hand sedan det att jag började jobba. Haft förmånend att ha lite för duktiga kollegor, som liksom vart bekvämare att fråga...
<Philip5> andol: tänk om dina kollegor var lite mer så där RTFM av sig som svar hela tiden istället
<Philip5> sådana är ju alltid så sympatiska
<andol> Ähh, RTFM är ju sådant man snarare antyder, mer eller mindre diskret.
<HeMan> när ska en applikation använda 255.255.255.255 som broadcastadress och när ska man använda nätets broadcastadress (typ 192.168.0.255 på 192.168.0.0/24-nätet)?
<realubot> Hallå tjetjener.
<realubot> Philip5: Det finns en sådan funktion i tuben.
<realubot> Philip5: Subtitles/Captions, kallas det.
<realubot> Philip5: Man lägger på text i tidsintervall.
<lag^> Hej realubot
<realubot> lag^: Hallå
<realubot> lag^: Hur mås?
<lag^> realubot: Det mås fint! Hur mår du?
<johanbr> HeMan: wikipedia antyder att 255.255.255.255 ska användas som adress för LAN-broadcast
<johanbr> vad de nu menar med det... (med LAN menar man väl vanligtvis samma subnät)
<realubot> "Den moderna hackern tjänar stora pengar, och det senaste modet är att helt fjärrstyra över datorer och smarta mobiler."
<realubot> Missa inte det senaste modet! http://www.svt.se/nyheter/vetenskap/sa-tar-hackern-over-din-dator
<realubot> lag^: Jag mår så där.
<realubot> lag^: Pluggar du fortfarande?
<lag^> realubot: Jaså?
<lag^> Jag har sista terminen kvar.
<realubot> Är det kul då?
<realubot> Eller har du lackat ur på den öppna koden?
<lag^> realubot: Jag lackar bara ur på vår lärare.
<realubot> lag^: Varför?
<lag^> realubot: Det behöver vi inte ta här :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-15
<realubot> lag^: Har du något kneg på G då?
<lag^> realubot: Jadå, börjar i April.
<realubot> einand: "Många bloggläsare måste hitta ett nytt system för sina favoritbloggar. Google lägger ned RSS-verktyget Reader redan till sommaren. "
<realubot> einand: Läst det?
<realubot> RSS är ju något av det bästa med Internet. Är det Fejan och Twitter som gör att folk söker sig någon annanstans.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> lag^: Vad ska du göra då?
<lag^> realubot: säkerhetsanalytiker
<Philip5> realubot: gå och lägg dig
<realubot> lag^: Ska du jaga IT-skurkar?
<realubot> Philip5: Gå och lägg dig själv.
<lag^> realubot: Ohja! Men nu ska jag jaga mig själv till sängs.
<realubot> lag^: Jag håller tummarna för att du lyckas.
<HeMan> johanbr: det verkar bara gå ut på det interface där default gw sitter när man skickar till 255.255.255.255
<Barre> HeMan: det är broadcast
<Barre> andol: nej.. jag försvarar inte det alls.. faktum är att jag har en rejäl bugg på min installation just nu :(
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du problem med att nic dör på supermicroburkar?
<bamsefar> Eller någon annan för den delen.
<andol> Barre: Surt. Vad är det som trasat sig?
<Barre> andol: shared links skiter sig..
 * Barre sitter på tåget mellan götebord->malmö  kan försvinna med jämna mellanrum
<andol> Barre: Ypperligt tillfälle att pröva mosh ju, ifall du inte redan gjort det :)
<andol> ( http://mosh.mit.edu/ )
<Barre> andol: du glömmer att min arbetsPC är av en svagare karaktär
<andol> Justdetja.
<bamsefar> Haha
<andol> Här har ni förövrigt en alldeles utmärkt ursäkt att at er ner till Linköping om ett par veckor :) http://www.deklomp.se/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/hästvecka.jpg
<Barre> andol: hästväcka? har inte öppnat länken är det SM i lasagne?
<Barre> nästan rätt :)
<Coffe> andol:  har du jobbat något med json i puppet ?  mer specifikt.. göra om en json till en hash eller array  ?
<Barre> andol: konceptet påminner lite om Djuret http://www.djuret.se/index.php?welcome=1
<andol> Barre: Ahh, sett länken nu? Tja, nog ingen tillfällighet att det inleds med just lasagne :)
<andol> Coffe: Nix
<yarre> Hur många här inne är det som kör Unity dvs standard Ubuntu och inte har bytt ut det med t.ex. gnome-panel
<yarre> ?
<andol> o/
<HeMan> bamsefar: hmm, njae, inte direkt
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det verkar var den där powermanagement-buggen typ.
<bamsefar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/eeprom_fix_82574_or_82583/
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du köpt den av oss kan du maila in på support
<bamsefar> HeMan: DEt har jag tyvärr inte.
<HeMan> yarre: jag kör Unity
<HeMan> yarre: men jag har ändrat så jag har 3x3 virtuella skärmar isf 2x2 som är default
<HeMan> damn you andol, nu blev jag ju hungrig!
<HeMan> bamsefar: såg du förresten min broadcast-fråga?
<andol> HeMan: Bitte :)
<HeMan> andol: Bitter
<HeMan> andol: :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nej
<HeMan> bamsefar: vafanken, jag som gjort allt för att spamma allt i min omgivning
<bamsefar> Tell me more :)
<bamsefar> Men broadcast är generellt dåligt, sluta med det. :)
<larsemil> jag missade den också.
<HeMan> bamsefar: broadcast till 255.255.255.255 från en maskin med flera interface, kommer den trafiken bara går ut på interfacet som har default gw?
<Whiskey> någon som är bra på eggdrop här?
<Whiskey> drog apt-get, men hittar fan inte conf filen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Uhm, 255.255.255.255, vad är tanken att det ska broadcasta till?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är "länklokal" broadcast
<HeMan> bamsefar: tex 192.168.0.255 kan ju routas eftersom man inte vet om det är en broadcast-adress förrän man kommit till den router som har ett nät med nätmaska där den faller inom
<HeMan> 192.168.0.255 på ett /22-nät är ju tex inte broadcast
<bamsefar> HeMan: Mjo
<HeMan> men 255.255.255.255 plockas aldrig upp av någon router
<bamsefar> Okej
<delhage> vad är frågan+
<delhage> ?
<HeMan> det verkar som trafik till 255.255.255.255 bara kommer ut på det interface som sitter på det nätet som default gw sitter
<andol> Whiskey: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/README.Debian, /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<HeMan> men som jag förstått det så borde det gå ut på alla interface
<delhage> hm
<Whiskey> hehe tackar för det :)
<Whiskey> jävla meck o sätta upp med apt-get bara kört på configure innan
<Whiskey> men thread fungerade inte i den men i apt versionen så får byta :/
<HeMan> för övrigt så är den enskilt bästa finessen med gnome-terminal att man kan ställa "Unlimited" scrollback!
<andol> HeMan: Jomentitta! Tack för tipset.
<HeMan> andol: varsågod!
<HeMan> andol: vad förresten?
<andol> HeMan: scrollbacken
<HeMan> andol: ah!
<larsemil> oj. blev en ny desktop!
<larsemil> 16gb ram, i7, ssd. Nu kommer det gå undan när jag facebookar. Ajuste, ny skärm också.
<bamsefar> Hrrm, om man kör rhel, i ifcfg-ethX, SLAVE="YES" och SLAVE="yes" är INTE samma sak. ;)
<larsemil> haha. vad är skillnaden?
<larsemil> och så säger de att linux är krångligt
<bamsefar> Att SLAVE="yes" funkar och SLAVE="YES" inte gör det.
<andol> bamsefar: miljövariable som sedan parsas lite kräset utav initskript?
<bamsefar> andol: Jepp
<yarre> Nån som kan rsync och har en lösning på detta? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423408
<larsemil> vi fick precis en inscannad felrapport från ett mail som inte kom fram. alltså. personen har skrivit ut det, scannat in det och sen mailat det.
<yarre> hehe
<Barre> larsemil: jag fick (för länge sen) ett uppdrag att installera ett program på en dator som skulle levereras till kund, jag sa att jag måste ha en kopia på installationsdisken (floppy disk=)). döm om min förvåning när det kom en kopia av disken på fax...
 * andol börjar nästan sakna det här med användarkontakt :)
<larsemil> Barre: haha klockrent
<jenny> Hur får jag mitt mobila bredband att ansluta sig automatiskt efter inloggning?
<einand> larsemil: så gör myndigheter, en kompis beställde ut information per e-mail. Då skrev dom ut det och scannade in det igen
<HeMan> larsemil, Barre: http://klockren.nu/
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<Barre> HeMan: GÖTEBORG!!.. jag gillart :)
<einand> Barre: vad gör du i göteborg ;)
<HeMan> äter räkmackor?
<einand> Vid korsvägen
<HeMan> eller reekmackor eftersom han är från Stokkhålm
<andol> Barre: Prövade du att beställa en halv special med en 08:a? :)
<einand> Halv special med stockholmare ,)
<einand> Var längesedan jag åt en sådan
<Barre> whohooo.. patch https://github.com/owncloud/core/commit/00030a6c24f530641edfd899f1f47258934e9294 löste mit problem =)
<Barre> einand: jag var i götebor i ett par dagar och träffade kunder och partners. Körde en utbildning också... nu är jag i malmö
<HeMan> har ni förresten sett att Pucko bytt namn, http://www.arlafoodservice.se/aktuellt/produktnyheter-hosten-2012/cocio/
<einand> :)
<einand> aha, det är pucko, trodde det var någon ny dryck
<andol> Får man verkligen byta namn på kulturarv på det viset?
<einand> förstår inte varför folk envisa med att använda vecka
<einand> andol: glasflaskan har ju kvar namnet
<andol> Jomendåså
<einand> Var förra året dom bytte namn ju
<einand> http://www.arlafoodservice.se/produkter/Mjolk/Smaksatt-mjolk/Cocio/Cocio-Pucko-Original-15_27cl/
<einand> HÃ¥llbarhet: 365 dagar.
<HeMan> det är väl det längsta man får ha? tror även Coke har det trots att det går bra att dricka flera år gammal
<delhage> Barre: när var du i GBG?
<maxjezy> einand, det är de som har fast jobb och skola som använder vecka, skolan är cp och de som gått i skolan blir cp.
<maxjezy> göra sig märkvärdiga med att säga "fyra veckor semester" "vecka 28" osv..
<maxjezy> programmerade små robotmänniskor.
<einand> maxjezy: jag har fastjobb
<maxjezy> någon som kan bringa lite klarhet i varför panelen på sidan i ubuntu erbjuder mig att låsa ett program som jag startat
<maxjezy> när jag låst det, och stänger programmet, kan ja inte öppna det via panelen längre
<maxjezy> det blir en ikon, men värdelös
<maxjezy> och när ja avlåser den, och öppnar programmet via dess källväg så visas det inte längre i panelen
<maxjezy> och inte när ja alt+tabbar heller
<maxjezy> einand, jag drar givetvis inte alla över samma generalisering, det finns individer som visar tendens till normalt beteende också
<maxjezy> har sett tokar som är helt arbetslösa och helt fast i knarkträsket nämna veckor med
<maxjezy> "såg du demonen där i hörnet, nej shit måste chilla med shoket, varit stekt i två veckor!
<maxjezy> även gravida är helt tokiga i veckor
<larsemil> veckans jobb: http://www.facebook.com/sj/app_514281288634627
<einand> jag har inget mot att mäta i veckor, dock så gillar jag inte när folk säger "Skall vi på semseter vecka 43"
<einand> då måste man ju kolla upp vilket datum det är
<maxjezy> ja tycker skolan överdrev veckoanvändandet
<einand> bättre med datum
<HeMan> tror aldrig mina skolor använde vecko-begreppet förrän jag började på högskolan
<Barre> delhage: onsdag & torsdag
<Nafallo> bamsefar: du gillar cisco en massa, right? ;-)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Det gör jag. ;)
<Nafallo> bamsefar: pm ;-)
<Barre> vaffö få int vi andra va me i diskussionen? :P
 * Barre ahr extremt tråkigt, väntar på flyg :(
<realubot> Flyg? Låter omodernt. Trodde IT-nissar arbetade globalt över Internet.
<andol> realubot: Ähh, Barre är ju PowerPoint-riddare. Sådana förväntas ränna runt och träffa kund.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du tror väl inte det fungerar så enkelt i Linux att du bara kan klicka på en ikon för att öppna ett program?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en symbolisk ikon som bara finns där för syns skull.
<Barre> andol: :(
<Barre> någon som läst senaste nummret av Storage Magazine?
<andol> Barre: sorry
<HeMan> Barre: nu har min Lua-implementation av xAP/xPL ipv6-stöd!
<HeMan> Barre: dock att jag tror att ingen annan implementation har det...
<Screedo> godkväll
<maxjezy> realubot, aha, trodde faktiskt det skulle funka
<maxjezy> blev först otroligt överaskad att det gick att pinna de, men sen ledsen.
<Kurdistan> är 17 trasiga sektorer tecken på att hdd börjar haverera? Vad är gränsen?
<David-A> Kurdistan: vad säger s.m.a.r.t om hälsan? (kolla med t.ex Diskverktyget)
<David-A> Kurdistan: blev det 17 trasikga sekt på kort tid, eller har det varit så i flera år?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hitlers uppgång o fall" (del 2 av 2) SVT2 18:00-18:55. handlar om tyskland på 30-talet, men  om otäcka paralleller med nutid (repris sön)
<David-A> (vad är motsvarigheten till bokbål på internet?)
<Kurdistan> David-A, :) hdd är lika gammal som laptopen
<Kurdistan> 5-6 år
<Kurdistan> David-A, http://i.imgur.com/7U1lL83.png
<David-A> Kurdistan: grön=ok, när det blir värre blir kulan gul el röd
<Kurdistan> David-A, :) ju jag är inte helt borta. min fråga finns det någon gräns när antal trasiga sektorer leder haveri?
<David-A> Kurdistan: ubuntu ska visa en varningsbubbla när det blir värre. så du behöver inte kolla s.m.a.r.t data själv hela tiden.
<Kurdistan> David-A, :) sant.
<David-A> Kurdistan: det står "tröskelvärde" vid de detaljerade s.m.a.r.t värdena
<David-A> Kurdistan: det står också om ett värde under tröskeln är tecken på ålder eller trasighet.
<Kurdistan> 140 verkar det vara, :) hur kunde jag inte vara uppmärksam. thx. ja 17 är då inte så illa.
<David-A> Kurdistan: om fler trasiga sektorer är dåligt, och hur dåligt, beror bl.a. på om det upptäcks vid skrivning el läsning. om vid läsning så beror det på hur viktig filen som låg i sektorn var för dej.
<Kurdistan> David-A, http://i.imgur.com/hj67OBr.png
<David-A> Kurdistan: alla "värden" och "tröskelvärden" är normaliserade till 100..0 eller 255..0. det börjar på 100 el 255 o minskar med tiden mot 0. och man ska bli orolig när värdet är vid tröskelvärdet.
<David-A> Kurdistan: tröskeln och det normaliserade "värdet" är alltså inte antal trasiga sektorer
<Kurdistan> David-A, nee det är värdet underst
<Kurdistan> om du syftar på http://i.imgur.com/hj67OBr.png
<realubot> Hallå tjetjener!
<David-A> Kurdistan: precis, alla värden har "normaliserade" värden, som är vad s.m.a.r.t data o varningssystemet bygger på. (de verkliga värdena är bara för pedagogiskt syfte)
<Kurdistan> David-A, :) thx för upplysningen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, kena sidbena.
<David-A> Kurdistan: backup ganska ofta, antar jag
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tog du med dig datorn från kurdistan?
<maxjezy> gah, nu glömde ja bort punchlinen!
<maxjezy> återkommer senare, nu äre räddningspatrullen som gäller.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha :) jepp. direkt från bergen.
<Kurdistan> David-A, +1
<Spookan> Ush vad Brasero buggar...
<Kurdistan> Spookan, k3b
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå där.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) tjena igen sidbena.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :P vem bränner skivor nu för tiden?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur är läget?
<realubot> Spookan: Exakt. Lägg ner optisk media!
<Kurdistan> realubot, bara bra. dock ledsen av att mrt76 från forumet har gått bort
<Emnitec> God kväll!
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, god kväll
<Emnitec> Är en lugn afton här
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, brukar regel vara lugnt här.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Din buse! :P
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ok... Är ingen frekvent besökare....
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) jepp thats me.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, jag är här till och från. nu på senare tid lite oftare.
<Emnitec> Ingen som kollar på hockey nu då?
<Spookan> realubot: Vissa behöver ju det vet du...
<Kurdistan> realubot, har du funderat på kanske hjälpa till med översättning av ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) hockey är den den sporten där män bär hjälm på huvudet?
<David-A> Kurdistan: nej det är ridsport o motorsport
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, haha... Yes, det är helt riktigt...
<Emnitec> Iofs så är det ju rätt många damer som spelar hockey oxå....
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) rolig sport. vad för typ av hockey? nhl eller elitserien/allsvenskan?
<David-A> Kurdistan: är det olika regler nhl/hockey? som mellan hocke/bandy el handboll/basket?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, I brist på annat så pratar vi hockey eller? :-) Kollar på slutspelet i elitserien nu... Frölunda - Luleå...
<Kurdistan> David-A, :) ja offside är skillnad mellan fotboll vs hockey.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, ingen riktig hockey fantast. dock kan vara roligt följa vm och os.
<Emnitec> Offside är väl samma... bara att "linjen" inte är fast i fotboll.... :-)
<David-A> Kurdistan: jag menar mellan nhl o vanlig hockey?
<Kurdistan> David-A, största skillnad är väl rinken
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, exakt, hockey är sport för :P sådana som inte kan offside regeln.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, haha... hockey ÄR sporten...
<Emnitec> NÃ¥gon som testat nya OwnCloud??
<maxjezy> varför finns det ingen "visa skrivbord" i unity
<maxjezy> panelen
<maxjezy> eller någonstans
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) smaken är som baken. Hockey=Korkade män.
<David-A> det är mycket lättare att förstå curling. o så behöver de inga hjälmar
<maxjezy> jobbit att minimera allt helatiden
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag får fram en "Visa skrivbord" när jag gör alt-tab
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) finns i 13.04 och du kan lägga till det med myunity eller ubuntu tweak.
<maxjezy> HeMan, tackar :)
<Kurdistan> HeMan, han menar i själva launchern/dockan.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nah, tweaking ger bara problematik
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, fast HeMans teknik va inte dum
<HeMan> Kurdistan: ok, jag använder nästan aldrig dockan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nejdå. du är finne så :P allt är möjligt.
<Kurdistan> HeMan, okej. jag gillar dockan skarpt. :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: fast den är väl mest för att starta program?
<Emnitec> Grymt mycket nördsnack det blev nu när vi pratade hockey... ;-)
<maxjezy> hockey är gay, konståkning ska det vara!
<Kurdistan> HeMan, ja exakt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. +1
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hockey är för dem som inte kunde konståkning.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag har de flesta programmen igång hela tiden
<Emnitec> maxjezy, så kan det oxå vara!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, måste man ha en puck att följa, en klubba att stödja sig på och 20 tal skydd.
<Kurdistan> HeMan, okej. kör du unity eller kör du gnome fallback?
<maxjezy> ganska barnsligt
<HeMan> Kurdistan: unity
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja verkligen  :P. Emnitec börjar nog förbanna maxjezy :P.
<Kurdistan> HeMan, okej. nice.
<Emnitec> maxjezy, ungefär som att installera virusskydd på en linuxburk... ;-)
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, nej då, jag förbannar aldrig någon! :-)
<maxjezy> ja, ungefär.
<Emnitec> maxjezy, vi är väldigt överens....utan att tycka lika. Precis som det ska vara!
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) bra det, för maxjezy är kanalens finne dvs :P standupkomiker.
<David-A> domarna i konståkning är för mesiga, de blåser aldrig i visselpipa o går aldrig in o stoppar deltagarna
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt halv-grek!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha sikurt?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, minotaurus!
<Emnitec> Finne och halvgrek låter som en grym blandning!
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, nee jag tror maxjezy enbart är kaksi kolme tyvärr.
<Kurdistan> dock vore grym blandning
<maxjezy> jo, men ja gillar grekisk sallad och mousaka!
<maxjezy> och blått hav.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha
<maxjezy> greski yksi kaksi
<maxjezy> one to, tjeck!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, när blir man bjuden på käk då din kaksi?
<Emnitec> Hmm...ingen som kollar hockey här idag??
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag har lagt av
<maxjezy> är värdelös som kock.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha tror jag ej på.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vi kan grilla lite i sommar
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, philip5 brukar se hockey. kanske därför han inte är online.
<maxjezy> på någon kurdgrill i muppsala
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) why not.
<maxjezy> ja, bra fråga.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ok! Frågan var mest obstinat egentligen, men tack för trevligt svar! :-)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, philip5 skulle ut och springa i skogen
<maxjezy> i mörkret
<maxjezy> kanske därför han inte kommit tillbaka
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) hockey är som sagt sport för sådana som ej kan offside och var för korkade för hoppa pirouette.
<Emnitec> Enda problemet med hockey är att jag måste ha Windows XP installerat i VMware för att kunna se matcherna hos Cmore som använder Silverlight.... :-(
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, i det här vädret? korkade svensk :P.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, netflix använder silverligt med va?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ja..men netflix har man ju fixat via wine...men det funkar inte på Cmore tyvärr...
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-on-ubuntu
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, tack men jag har provat.....funkar ej.... :-(
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, hmm. jävla microsoft, de sa när win 8 kommer ut så skulle silverlight skrotas.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, precis. Iofs så verkar Netflix runda av till HTML5......Iaf för Chrome-maskiner....men, men....
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) vi får hoppas fler använder html5 än silverlight-tramset
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, helt obegripligt att Microsoft fortsätter med Silverlight och inte ens ger stöd till xbox 360???
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, +1
<maxjezy> Emnitec, tänk på att xbox360 är typ 18 år gammal
<Spookan> Jag har en server igång med Ubuntu, visst kan man ssha till den och stoppa X?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lika gammal som dina kalsonger :P.
<HeMan> Spookan: jo
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jaja!
<Emnitec> maxjezy, I know, I know...
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, precis. I en värld med HTML5 så skulle vi inte ha några problem....!
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, jepp och sluppit flash.
<Kurdistan> även om jag föredrar flash framför silverlight/moonlight smörjan
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, nåja...flash är ju ändå ett bättre alternativ än Silverlight...
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, +1
<Kurdistan> +1
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, ser du på fotboll?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ja.. men inte lika frekvent som hockey...
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, sopcast+acestream=fotboll problemfritt
<Kurdistan> hockey+silverligt=problem
<Kurdistan> :P
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, är en sucker för Zlatan så jag följer honom nära...
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, hockey+silverlight+vmware+xp=inga problem...
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) Zlatan borde bli Sveriges statsminister eller varför inte kung? Han kanske kan lära nuvarande kungen franska. :P
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, eller...åtminstone få titeln Sveriges bästa fotbollsspelare...det räcker ju... *ler*
<Kurdistan> maxjezy+realubot +einand=kanalens tre musketörer. farliga sådana.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) jag tror ibracadabra är nog trött på den utmärkelsen.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, vem tycker du är sveriges bästa hockeyspelare genomtiderna?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, Lidström är den bästa genom tiderna.... Salming och Foppa är dom som har betytt mest.... Erik Karlsson kommer att bli en gud..
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, lidström evighetsmaskinen, elegant försvarare.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, precis...ingen har gjort bättre än han än så länge....
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, för mig blir det nog Salming för utan honom så hade nog svensk hockey aldrig blivit så stor i nhl.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, jag säger inte emot dig.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, lidström räknas ju som topp 3 någonsin som försvarare så något har den gode lidström gjort rätt
<Emnitec> Håller du med mig om Erik Karlsson då?
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, jepp han lär bli grym.
<Kurdistan> dock som hockeyspelare i sverige så är det foppa, då jag är torsk för tekniska spelare.
<Kurdistan> problemet med foppa var ju skadorna
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) annars älskar jag ryska/sovjetiska lirare.
<Kurdistan> malkin, semin, ovechkin och datsyuk. bra grejer det.
 * Kurdistan är pingvin fan sedan lemieux och jagr.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, håller med. Och, jag har en svärfar som har gjort mål på Tretjak.... :-)
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, coolt.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ja...det har man fått höra några ggr....
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, synd med crosbys alla skador. kanske skulle han bli lika grym som gretzky? i för sig är hockey idag stor skillnad från då gretzky spela.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) vilka tror du kommer vinna kommande VM? Ryssland?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ja..det är stor skillnad nu med hårdare spel mot kroppen och mer förstörande spel. Kolla på gamla filmer med Gretzky när han fick åka helt ren utan att någon petade i honom. Iofs så hade han alltid livvakter som gick in ifall någon rörde honom...
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, jag är obotlig optimist. Tror alltid på Sverige.... :-)
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) bra formulerat. hans köksväg mål skulle han inte kunna göra lika lätt idag.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, Ryssland var senaste VM klasser bättre än all motstånd.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, Jag vet...förstör inte mitt hopp på Sverige nu! :-)
<Kurdistan> Trots att senaste VM för svensk del innebar många nhl proffs
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) du kan trösta dig med att finland inte spela final.
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, misstänker att du är detroit fan?
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, följer inte direkt NHL sådär. Gillar Detroit p.g.a. Lidström spelade- och Zetterberg spelar där.. Är Timråit vad gäller svensk hockey...vilket är spännande just nu att vara...
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, coolt. timrå är inte fyskam :).
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, kollar på nhl rätt öppet....finns många spelare jag gillar där och kollar på det mer för hockeyns skull...
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, själv har jag inget riktigt favvo lag bland elitserieklubbar.
<maxjezy> mario lemieux är endå bästa hockeyspelaren genom tiderna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, +1
<maxjezy> Finnarna har ju också levererat galet bra genom tiderna
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, finns det ingen kurdistan grill i uppsala?
<maxjezy> googlar på det men får endå fram sundsvall som alternativ
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ikväll ska jag kolla på en klassiker, "Dödlig Puls" sett den?
<realubot> Kurdistan: mrt76? Det ver jag inte ens vem det är.
<realubot> *vet
<Kurdistan> Spookan, ne.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) vi ska grilla hos dig.
<Kurdistan> realubot, en som jag hjälpte på forumet och chattade hel del på mageia kanalen.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, varför dog han?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, problem med hjärtat tror jag, fråga swecarp.
<maxjezy> okey, knas!
<maxjezy> alltid tråkigt när människor under 100 år dör
<realubot> Kurdistan: Läste din post i forumet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, han var runt 40 år
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://i.imgur.com/QIy8adR.jpg , http://i.imgur.com/YMFHtjA.png , http://i.imgur.com/y3hE3ED.png , http://i.imgur.com/qtIUhKS.jpg
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nah, inte min stil
<maxjezy> ja gillar det bruna
<Kurdistan> :) okej
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) förstår. tur att smaken är som baken.
<Kurdistan> K350, tjena skogsturken :P.
<K350> rättigheterna på ALLA filer/mappar i en disk ser ut såhär-> drwx------ Hur ändrar jag det. chmod hjälper tydligen inte.
<David-A> K350: vad är det för filsystem? (typ) om chmod inte hjälper, vad blir det för felmeddelande?
<realubot> K350: Jaså. Det är du som är skogsturken?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad är det för bilder? Brudar?
<realubot> Nu ska jag kolla in mig favoritblogg.
<realubot> *min
<K350> David-A: ext4 inga felmedelanden
<David-A> K350: om det inte funkar blir det alltid ett felmeddelande. exakt hur ser chmod-kommandot ut?
<K350> realubot: Vad för slag?
<K350> David-A: chmod 644 fil
<K350> David-A: inte ens: sudo chmod 777 fil funkar. Och inget felmedelande
<David-A> K350: tvivlar på att det inte blir felmeddelande om kommandot inte tar. vad är "fil"? är det exakt samma fil när du "chmod" och när du "ls -ld"? hur är enheten den monterad?
<K350> David-A: Det är, naturligtvis, samma fil. Nej, där finns inget felmedelande. Vad menar du med hru enheten är mounterad?
<maxjezy> realubot, alt+leftclick
<maxjezy> hur får man bort den funktionen
<maxjezy> menyn
<David-A> K350: om man bara skriver "mount" så listar alla monteringar. vad står det på raden för den här enheten?
<maxjezy> alt+rightclick
<maxjezy> mena jag
<David-A> sexistiska nyheter: "Trafiken på tvärbanan stod still sedan en bil kört in på spårområdet. En traktor fick kallas in för att dra bort bilen från spåret..."
<David-A> "...och den yngre kvinna som körde bilen misstänks inte för något brott"
<David-A> de kunde ha sagt: "...och den *person* som körde bilen misstänks inte för något brott"
<realubot> Ja, men då hade dom ju utelämnat singalementet.
<realubot> *signalementet
<realubot> Det är som när polisen ska kontrollera papperslösa flyktingars identitet och folk gnäller för att snuten kontrollerar människor som har utländsk härkomst. Det blir liksom lite löjligt om snuten hade kolla ID på folk som ser ut som gubben på Kalles Kaviar-tuben.
<realubot> Klart som korvspad att snuten kollar folk som ser "utländska" ut.
<realubot> Men i Sverige är det förbjudet att skriva yngre kvinna eller man med utländkst utseende för då skiter PK-eliten ner sig.
<realubot> Det senaste tönt-bråket är ju näthatsdebatten.
<realubot> Kvinnorna som säger sig vara hatade har i många fall hatat så det räcker och blir över men det säger man inte ett skit om och när Janne Josefsson till slut tr bladet från munnen och säger ett sanningens ord så tar det hus i helvete.
<David-A> när man *behöver* ett signalement så brukar de säga "19-åringen" och "41-åringen".
<David-A> t.ex "en person slog en person, som då anmälde personen till polisen. personen gömde sig i en portuppgång" blir "en 19-åring slog en 41-åring, som då anmälde 19-åringen till polisen. 41-åringen gömde sig i en portuppgång"
<realubot> David-A: Och varför är det så farligt att de skriver "yngre kvinna" då? Och hur vet du att det är sexistiskt?
<realubot> Var det sexistiskt när de skrev att två män snattade bensin och omkom när de smet från snuten?
<realubot> Nej, det är det så klart inte. För det är bara sexistiskt när tjejer/kvinnor drabbas. Annars är det inte det ...
 * realubot spyr
<David-A> det är klart det är onödigt att skriva att de var män, t.o.m "män i 20-årsåldern" om jag minns rätt.
<realubot> "Polisjakten slutade med att de två unga männen körde ut för en bro och dog. De hade smitit från en bensinnota på 300 kronor."
<realubot> http://www.metro.se/nyheter/jagades-i-doden-for-en-bensinnota-pa-300-kronor/EVHmcn!BVW3EaeHbPd6/
<realubot> Sexism!
<K350> David-A: /dev/sdb1 on /media/foo type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,lksize=4096)
<realubot> "Unga män". Det tillför ingenting att skriva "unga män".
<K350> David-A: mysko eller hur.
<realubot> David-A: Men varför är det så farligt? Vad är det mer man inte får skriva? Får man skriva märket på bilen, gatuadressen där bensinstationen låg?
<realubot> David-A: Och tänkt om allt utspelar sig i https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%A4ringberget
<realubot> Får man skriva ut områdets namn då eller är det sexism?
<David-A> K350: den är monterad på ett speciellt sätt. är du säker att det är ext4?
<K350> c
<K350> David-A: Nä, för det var NTFS såg jag nu
<David-A> det är också onödigt att skriva, som de gör ibland, om att en bil som kört upp på spåret kördes av "en äldre man". frågan är om det i så fall är åldersfixering eller könsfixering?
<K350> Som om det vore samhälsfarligt att beskriva den som körde som vad det var. En äldre man.
<realubot> David-A: Vem säger att det är något av det?
<realubot> Det går väl alldeles utmärkt att skriva så utan att syssla med varken åldersfixering eller könsfixering.
<K350> realubot: tor extrem-feministeran skulel gilla Orwells ny-språk lol
<realubot> K350: Helt klart.
<realubot> David-A: Allt sådan där snack går bara ut på att slå pekpinnar i huuvdet på folk som inte tycker rätt.
<realubot> *"rätt"
<realubot> Enligt proffstyckarna.
<K350> Medborgare 24567 körde upp på tågsprået. Följderan blev dubbel-plug-ila för medborgae 57687 och 13547.
<realubot> Jag kan väl skriva "yngre kvinna" eller "ung man" utan att åldersdiskriminera eller könsdiskriminera. Diskrimineringen sitter i många fall i huvudet på den som klagar på fixeringen. Det säger en del om vem det är som gör skillnad på ung/gammal man/kvinna EGENTLIGEN.
<realubot> K350: Ja. Det är godkänt.
<realubot> K350: Dock så kränker du tågkonduktörer genom att skriva rakt ut att det var ett tågspår.
<K350> realubot: aj jäklar då!
<realubot> K350: Det här är bättre: Medborgare 43435 körde ett transportmedel bort från det ställe det var på innan.
<realubot> Skriver du bil så kan alla som jobbar på linan på Volvo känna sig träffade.
<David-A> det finns fördomar. att använda signalement som är kopplade till fördommar kan förstärka fördommarna. vi säger inte "finnen som slog dansken gömde sig i en portuppgång" eller "katoligen som slog juden gömde sig i en portuppgång". då är det väl onödigt att blanda in kön o ålder också. ("medborgare 24567 som slog medborgare 13547 gömde sig..." verkar vara en bra lösning)
<realubot> Eller vänta nu. 43435 går inte. Det är ju ett postnummer i Göteborg. Hur kränkta kommer inte alla som bor där bli om du skriver det numret.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker inte det. Jag tycker det är informativt.
<David-A> om man skriver "medborgare" före spelar det ingen roll. att samma nummer förekommer i adresser, telefonnr, portkoder, bankkoder, etc är man van vid.
<K350> David-A: realubot Bättre då att de med fördomar läser en bok än att resten av mänskligheten ska gå på tå för dessa stllars skull.
<realubot> För mig får dom gärna skriva en "dansk man" slog en "finsk man". Jag är inte så dum i huvudet att jag tror att alla danska män slår finska män för det.
<realubot> K350: David-A Det är precis det allt går ut på. Att till slut får dom som tycker fel inte säga någonting utan att säga fel.
<David-A> nä, men du tror uppenbarligen att ingen som ser ut som kaviar-Kalle är i landet utan tillstånd?
<realubot> David-A: Jo, det finns det säkert. Men jag är helt säker på att de flesta papperslösa flyktingarna inte ser ut som Kalles Kaviar-snubben eller Emil i Lönneberga.
<K350> David-A: Den som gär det är en stolle. Mänsklighetne kan inte gå på tå för denne stolles skull.
<K350> David-A: En en stolle för för sig något knas för att någon säger "en gammal man" så är det inte mer att göra åt det än att konstatera att det är en stolle. Gå på tå för hans skull är befängt.
<realubot> David-A: Det hade varit helt idiotiskt av polisen att kontrollera id-handlingar på folk i tunnelbana helt slumpmässigt.
<realubot> Självklart måste polisen vara selektiva och då ska man inte plocka ut blondiner.
<K350> realubot: Å andra sidan är REVA idiotiskt.
<realubot> K350: Ja. Det är en annan sak.
<realubot> Det låter väldigt tveksamt att kolla id på folk på stan.
<realubot> Utan egentlig misstanke annat än utseendet.
<K350> realubot: Natur.igtvis. Men det där är politik
<realubot> David-A: Alltså. Ta näthatsebatten. Vad går det ut på? Jo. Det går ut på att om man inte håller med proffstyckarna så är man en "hatare".
<realubot> DET är anledningen till hela debatten. Inte att de känner sig hotade.
<maxjezy> realubot, den som ger sig in i debatten förlorar alltid.
<realubot> Ja. Den debatten i.a.f.
<David-A> realubot: fattar du ingenting. debatten om näthatet handlar om att människor blir ledsna. livet blir sämre. demokratin blir sämre. allt blir sämre.
<realubot> David-A: Det handlar den inte alls om.
<maxjezy> sitter dom och ugglar på facebook så de klart att de kommer ta livet av sig
<David-A> realubot: jo, det handlar det visst om
<maxjezy> finns det någon svensk tråd på något forum om ubuntu touch
<David-A> maxjezy: skämta inte om det. om du menar allvar är du en idiot
<maxjezy> David-A, ger man sig in i leken får man leken tåla
<maxjezy> en universiell regel
<maxjezy> finns inga lagar som kan ställa sig över den.
<David-A> maxjezy: tycker du mobbningen på internatskolor är okej?
<David-A> maxjezy: eller mobbning överhuvudtaget?
<maxjezy> det är en helt annan fråga, man vet att den finns, alltså äre bäst att undvika.
<realubot> David-A: Det handlar om att en proffstyckarelit vill hindra andra männsikor från att säga emot.
<maxjezy> finns inga lösningar på dessa problem
<maxjezy> de finns 3 grupper i skolan
<maxjezy> pluggisar, coolingar och de mitt i mellan
<maxjezy> 3 ranger
<maxjezy> dessa kommer aldrig gå hand i hand
<David-A> maxjezy: "undvika"? menar du att mobbning är nåt man ska acceptera, och inte nåt man ska försöka minska?
<realubot> Det är lika löjligt att sitta och lipa över att bli hatad när man skriver som dom gör som om Jimmie Åkesson hade suttit och lipat över att alla invndrare inte gillar honom.
<realubot> Flera personer i UG (Sanna Lundell, Psa Linderborg, Maria Sveland m.fl.) har hatat själva.
<maxjezy> David-A, alla kan ta eget ansvar, mer kan man inte göra.
<realubot> Det säger dom ingenting om.
<maxjezy> skolan har försökt minska mobbning på alla möjliga vis, endå ökar mobbning
<realubot> Jag tycker synd om Blondinbella om hon fåt hatmail men jag tycker inte synd om massa journalister som spyr på män hela dagarna.
<maxjezy> så länge de finns skillnader och alla människor är unika
<maxjezy> då kommer mobbning finnas
<realubot> David-A: Har du läst den här: http://debatt.svt.se/2013/02/07/det-medieeliten-kallar-nathat-ar-egentligen-ett-vral-av-maktloshet/
<David-A> realubot: vad skrev de då? skrev de som jag gör att "maxjezy är en idiot" och under eget namn, eller skrev de att nån var "ful", eller måste "dö"?
<K350> Snart länkar någonfåne till dne ännu fånigare rasisten Dilsa D lol
<maxjezy> finns det någon svensk tråd på något forum om ubuntu touch
<maxjezy> ni som sitter på forum i sverige, va tror ni?
<maxjezy> vill veta hur det går framåt
<K350> Att säga "hen" är bara att visa hänsyn till att den man talar till är en idiot.
<realubot> David-A: Fungerar inte Google på din dator?
<realubot> David-A: https://genusnytt.wordpress.com/2012/02/08/maria-sveland-attackerar-mig-och-billing-jamfor-med-judehat/
<realubot> Det är bara att googla personerna i UG så hittar du info om vad dom själva har gjort mot folk.
<K350> David-A: Att inte säga " en gammal man" är att ta hänsyn till att den som läser/lyssnar kanske är en idiot med fördomar.
<realubot> Sanna Lundell, Maria Sveland, Åsa Linderborg. Det är inga oskyldiga modebloggare vi talar om.
<maxjezy> tycker det är mer intressant hur man låter staten agera mobbare mot missbrukare tex
<realubot> Dom har i många år hatat, hatat och åter hatat män för att män är män. Hade dom skrivit som dom har gjort om judar så hade dom suttit i fängelse nu.
<maxjezy> polisen, vården, alla trycker ner missbrukare.
<maxjezy> om någon, så kan de känna sig utanför och mobbade
<K350> maxjezy: lol, staten aggerar mobbare mot invandrare likväl
<maxjezy> K350, jojo, men missbrukare kan alla vara
<maxjezy> man, kvinna, svart,vit, brun.
<maxjezy> ingen förlorar sitt människovärde inför stat/samhälle lika mycket som missbrukare
<realubot> David-A: Att jämföra en person som har andra åsikt om jämställdhet med Breivik är väl lita att ta i va?
<realubot> David-A: Eller som Schyman gjorde i Debatt förra avsnittet. Påstå att alla som inte tycker som hon om jämställdhet är rasister.
<realubot> Fy fan.
<realubot> Jag tycker Schyman är ute och cyklar men inte är jag rasist för det? Vem ger Schyman rätt att säga att jag är rasisit bara för att jag inte håller med om hennes feminism?
<realubot> Det är ju så dom håller på. Och när sedan folk blir förbannade så gråter dom ut i TV och låtsas vara hatade. Patetiskt.
 * maxjezy kramar realubot 
<maxjezy> du ska inte känna dig ledsen
 * realubot hånglar med maxjezy
<David-A> realubot: nej google funkar inte. de tre namnen + näthat blir mest bara träffar om det de utsatts för. är det flashback-träffarna som gäller?
<realubot> David-A: Jag länkade ju.
<epl> ingen i sverige blir vuxen längre
<realubot> David-A: Här är en till: http://www.newsmill.se/artikel/2012/03/28/sanningen-om-maria-svelands-pubkv-ll
<realubot> Hon som det handlar om var en av dom som var med i UG-programmet.
<maxjezy> UG gör dåliga program numera
<K350> LMAO "flashback-träffarna"..den var bra!
<realubot> David-A: Du förstår väl att TV-programmet var bluff. Det går ju bara ut på att skapa en stämning där alla som inte tycker rätt ska stämplas som "hatare". Sjävlklart är det fel att skicka hotbrev men jag tycker det är väldigt konstigt att dom inte berättar någonting om vad dom själva har gjort.
<K350> Guillou är den enda som sagt något vettigt i "hatdebatten"
<maxjezy> K350, va sa gubben?
<realubot> David-A: "Idag skriver Feministiskt Perspektivs chefredaktör Anna-Klara Bratt en artikel i precis samma anda som Sveland. Igen, så är grundtemat att den som inte tycker som henne borde inte få tycka något alls – och gör de det kallar hon dem för Breivik!"
<maxjezy> snus, porr, brännvin - en riktig man reder sig själv!
<realubot> David-A: Där har du AK Bratt. Hon satt också och lipade i UG-programmet: http://www.pellebilling.se/2012/02/ytterligare-ett-bottennapp-pa-dn-kultur/
<realubot> Bluff det också.
<K350> maxjezy: Att de som skriver sexistiska hatbrev är SD:are. Vilket framgick av det politiska innehållet
<maxjezy> K350, jag skulle säga att de främst är kvinnor och flashbackare som beter sig illa på nätet
<realubot> David-A: Hur fan kan man kalla folk som har andra åsikter om jämställdhet för att vara som Breivik?
<realubot> Helt stört ju.
<maxjezy> kvinnor är skitsnackare 2000 på facebook iaf.
<maxjezy> har sina egna privata grupper där de diskuterar hur män är
<K350> Nafallo: javisst. men så är ju flashbackare i huvudsak SD:are också
<maxjezy> jag har stor insyn i detta pga min flickvän som är med i dessa grupper
<maxjezy> tusentals kvinnor som sitter och postar penisar på män
<maxjezy> av varierande storlekar, sen skriver de kommentarer som är ganska kränkande
<maxjezy> tur att männen slipper läsa detta.
<K350> maxjezy: Det tillhör ovanligheterna att kvinnor skriver hatbrev till andra kvinnor ochhotar dem med straffknull
<maxjezy> K350, kvinnor skriver sms!
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är klart. Det fattar ju vem som helst att många kvinnor beter sig lika illa eller värre än män. Det är väl bara att se i skolan hur tjejer beter sig mot varandra så fattar man att dom inte är så oskyldiga som dom ger sken av.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> kvinnor är också generellt jävliga vid vårdnadstvister
<realubot> Dom bluffar för att tysta alla som vågar kritisera dom.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, självklart. Dom är ju inte dummare än att dom förstår att dom har mycket att vinna på att ljuga i sådana sammanhang.
<K350> realubot: Jo, fast hatdebatten handlar i huvusak om sexistiska hot/hatbrev. Rätt ovanligt att kvinnor hotar män med sexistiskt våld
<maxjezy> K350, att vissa kvinnor får ta emot hat, det är väl logiskt
<realubot> K350: Dom använder andra metoder som är lika illa eller värre. Psykiskt våld t.ex.
<maxjezy> det är endå mest hat mot män på nätet
<maxjezy> flashback är fullt av hat mot män, från män.
<maxjezy> och ibland kvinnor
<K350> maxjezy: på vilket sätt logiskt?
<maxjezy> man är ju inte emun mot hat om man är kvinna
<maxjezy> hat, vrede, våld
<K350> realubot: Jo, kvinnor kan säkert vara jävliga. Men de strå knappast för majoriteten av sexistisak hotbrev till kvinnor.
<maxjezy> alla får utstå dessa
<maxjezy> kvinnovåld är inte värre än våld mot män
<K350> maxjezy: Nja, alla får inte utstå hot om sexuellt våld. Det är mest kvinnor som får.
<realubot> Det är kvinnoförnedring att tro att kvinnor är så mycket snällare än män. Det är förnedrande mot alla tjejer som blir mobbade av andra tjejer i skolan att låtsas som om tjejer är offer.
<maxjezy> K350, nah, sexuellt hit o dit
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden mellan att bli våldtagen och nästan slagen till döds
<maxjezy> båda ger samma är
<maxjezy> ärr
<maxjezy> err
<maxjezy> er
<maxjezy> hot som hot
<K350> realubot: Jo, men det har jag aldrig påstått. Jag säger bara att kvinnor inte strå för majoriteten hotbrev om sexuelt våld gentemto andra kvinnor.
<K350> realubot: än mindre mot män
<realubot> K350: Det har du rätt i.
<maxjezy> debatten går typ ut på att minska våld mot kvinnor, minska hat mot kvinnor osv
<realubot> K350: Många män beter sig som svin. Nu senast den där mannen som chattat med tjejen som tog sitt liv eller vad det var.
<maxjezy> varför inte debattera om minskat våld, hat och krig istället.
<K350> realubot: det tog jag från Guillou..så han får credits :)
<K350> realubot: förjävligt!
<realubot> David-A: Däremot tycker jag synd om "H&M-tjejen". Där har du ÄKTA näthat.
<K350> realubot: Vad gjorde den mannen?
<maxjezy> ingen tar upp hatet mot barn
<maxjezy> massa människor hatar barn på nätet
<maxjezy> säger sig inte vilja ha barn, tycker dom är äckliga osv.
<realubot> K350: Jag har inte läst så noga men jag tror han lurade henne att posera naken och sedan så använde han inspelningen för att utpressan henne eller något.
<maxjezy> realubot, där ligger ju lite ansvar i föräldrarnas händer med
<maxjezy> även om det känns tråkigt att säga
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Varför får inte barnen ett eget UG-program? För att dom inte arbetar på SVT kanske?
<K350> realubot: Har dom skjkutit honom än?
<maxjezy> typ
<K350> Det är väl bara att tipsa UG
<realubot> K350: Nej. Polisen haffade honom.
<realubot> David-A: Okej. Jag kanske överdriver lite men jag blir lite less på att sanningen inte riktigt kommer fram.
<K350> Mycket mobbing i skolan. Det är aliansens fel. Alla skolor vill vara bäst i konkuransen. Så de vill alla framstå som bästa skolanutna problem. Allt hamnar under mattan.
<realubot> David-A: Flera av dom som var med i UG är inte så oskyldiga som dom verkar.
<maxjezy> K350, problemen fanns innan aliansen med
<David-A> realubot: AK Bratt angriper i DN-artikeln Pär Ström, Pelle Billing o Bo Rothstein. hon säger att hon tror de har fel. är det det du menar med hat?
<K350> realubot: hurså inte så oskyldiga. Förtjänade de hatbreven eller?
<realubot> David-A: Hon klumpar ju ihop dom med Breivik?
<maxjezy> folk måste sluta använda breiviks namn
<realubot> David-A: "Just hatet mot det så kallat politiskt korrekta, eller kulturmarxismen, är ett genomgående tema bland antifeministiska bloggare som Pär Ström och Pelle Billing. I deras värld råder en stats- och mediefeminism som utövar en hegemonistisk kontroll över åsikter och värderingar. Och eftersom gränserna långsamt förskjuts kallar ingen Pär Ström och Pelle Billing för de extremister de faktiskt är,
<maxjezy> oavsätt vad
<realubot> David-A: Extremister?
<maxjezy> inte ens SD är breivikare
<realubot> För att man inte håller med folk som typ Schyman?
<realubot> Jag tror inte det va?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Faktiskt inte.
<maxjezy> jag har problem med många av SD's väljare, dom är helt mongo i många fall.
<realubot> K350: Nej. Dom förtjänade inte hatbreven. Absolut inte. Men dom borde sopa rent framför egen dörr först.
<maxjezy> men ja har problem med alla väljare, det är inte något som är specifikt SD
<maxjezy> jävla trög befolkning generellt sett
<maxjezy> tv tittande mongos
<maxjezy> realubot, tror du dessa program som debatt osv är bra? de om något skapar ju hat och vrede.
<maxjezy> debatter generellt gör inte klimatet bättre
<K350> maxjezy: Amen. Ja stollarna har ju gått och blivit liberaler hela bunten lol
<realubot> David-A: "Men det är först när jag läser Magnus Lintons avsnitt om massakern på UtØya som jag förstår hur hatet mot mångfalden hör ihop med antifeminismen som blomstrar i medierna bland reaktionära ledarskribenter, högerkonservativa och liberala tankesmedjor som Timbro och Axess, bloggar och nätdebattörer."
<realubot> David-A: http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/debatt-essa/hatet-som-gor-mig-politiskt-deprimerad
<maxjezy> om folk rökte lite gräs emellanåt skulle hatet minska
<maxjezy> man behöver komma i kontakt med sitt inre för att förstå sig på sig själv bättre
<maxjezy> ens svagheter osv.
<realubot> David-A: Hon drar en ganska uppebar parallell.
<realubot> *uppenbar
<K350> realubot: Bratt i ett nötskal "Den som bara har en hammare i sin verkygsväska kommer att tolka alal problem som en spik"
<David-A> realubot: ja, och jag gör ungefär samma parallell
<K350> Bratt har nog inga problem med att skohorna in 9/11 i den lådan också. En hammare har hon ju och spikar är vi alla
<realubot> David-A: Läs den här också: http://www.newsmill.se/artikel/2012/02/24/myt-att-tokfeministerna-r-hatade
<David-A> realubot: se t.ex hur Mona Salin o nu Margot Wallström behandlas av sitt parti. om män hade gjort samma sak hade ingen sagt nåt.
<realubot> David-A: Vad är det Sahlin har råkat ut för?
<realubot> Menar du?
<maxjezy> Mona Salin är ett cp
<realubot> Bortsett från maxjezy förolämpning?
<maxjezy> hon förtjänar mitt näthat
<maxjezy> hade jag haft hennes mail hade jag hatat henne dagarna i ända
<maxjezy> den enda politikern som jag respekterat är han som dog
<maxjezy> SD politikern som blev vilde
<realubot> David-A: Att Mona fick kicken hade ju inget med hennes kön att göra utan handlade bara om en enda sak ... hon var kass.
<maxjezy> alla politiker är puppets och har sin plats för stunden för att utföra agendan.
 * andol ögnar trött igenom kanalens backlogg...
<maxjezy> illuminati eller kalla det vad ni vill. de styr allt!
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUlVFtMPt4
<andol> Allt kan väl folk hitta någonannanstans att älta dylikt?
<maxjezy> realubot, såg den där
<realubot> andol: Du har rätt. Vi kommer inte längre ...
<maxjezy> partier fungerar ungefär som talibaner
<maxjezy> de byter ut ledare hit o dit
<maxjezy> men alla är de för folkmord och terror!
<andol> realubot: tack
<K350> maxjezy: ..särskilt folkpartisterna
<andol> maxjezy, K350: http://xkcd.com/386/
<K350> Reinfeldt talar om "etniska svenskar", FP är för att omba fram demokrati. KD är homofober, C har "dagtingat - som fäldin sa - om alla sina frågor.
<maxjezy> andol, haha
<maxjezy> nej, mitt slutord blir, danskarna är bäst!
<K350> Fel, tmux är bäst!
<K350> ...tätt följt av sshfs
<andol> K350: Japp, riktigt fint kan sshfs bli ifall man även kombinerar det med autofs.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att på bästa ha ssh med lösenord i ett skript?
<realubot> Jag vill att det ska vara säkert. Jag kan tyvärr inte använda keys.
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-16
<realubot> David-A: Du bidde väl inte sur?
<David-A> realubot: nej, maxjezy sa att det var över
 * David-A letar på flashback efter dumma citat av kvinnorna som var med i uppdrag granskning
<David-A> realubot: för en månad sedan hade du inte tid att se uppdrag granskning del 4. har du sett den nu?
<David-A> realubot: fast jag blev lite sur över att K350 anklagar FP för att vilja bomba fram demokrati
<realubot> David-A: Japp.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har sett den.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker flera av kvinnorna spelar över. Dom läser på ett överdriver dramatiskt sätt. Sveland är värst. Hon spelar ut "offerkortet" så många gånger i olika TV-program att hon tappar trovärdighet. Att hon dessutom har gett ut en bok som handlar om näthat gör att jag upplever hennes medverkan som ett PR-trick.
<realubot> David-A: Jag får känslan av att det handlar lika mycket om marknadsföring och att tjäna pengar i hennes fall som att hon känner sig kränkt och hotad. Jag anser att hon saknar trovärdighet.
<David-A> realubot: bra, då såg du också att Andera Edwards gav samma förklaring som Oscar Swartz i debatt.svt.se
<realubot> David-A: Men H&M-tjejen ger ett seriöst och ärligt intryck. Även Hedemo eller vad hon heter från nyhetsredktionen på SVT ger ett trovärdigt intryck.
<realubot> David-A: Andrea Edwards är i.o.f.s. inte seriös. Hon sa någonting om att det var utsålt eller något på hennes föreställning. Men hon sa ingenting om att det var geymnasieungdomar som var ditkommenderade för att se föreställningen och att mycket av kritiken mot pjösen handlade om att skattepengar gick till att betala uppsättningen.
<realubot> *pjäsen
<realubot> David-A: Jag har sett henne i någon debatt när det var som mest såhej kring pjäsen. Hon gav ett rabiat och extremt intryck.
<realubot> Jag ser inte henne som en bra representant för kvinnor som utsätts för näthat.
<realubot> Det bästa i UG-programmet var den helt vanliga tjejen som kommenterade Tupac på Facebook. Det var trovärdigt och vidigt att hon blev utsatt för näthat. Äkta näthat. Sexistiskt också.
<David-A> realubot: jag har blivit kommenderat att se teater i skolan. men jag tycker inte man ska anklaga de som gör själva pjäsen om den är dålig, utan de som bestämmer över hur skattepengar används.
<realubot> De andra (bl.a. Bratt, Lundell, Sveland) ger jag inte mycket för då jag vet att de hatar själva genom att påstå att alla män är kollektivt skyldiga till brott mot kvinnor o.s.v, drar paralleller mellan meningsmotståndare och Breivik e.t.c.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker det är fel att gymnasiekillar tvingas gå och se en pjäs som bygger på en bok som genomsyras av manshat.
<realubot> Och att skattebetalarna får betala för det.
<realubot> Det tycker jag är fel. Det är som att tvinga skolelever att se en föreställning som bygger på Hitlers Mein Kampf eller något.
<realubot> Det kan inte vara roligt för elever med judisk bakgrund att lyssna till antisemitiska texter.
<realubot> På samma sätt tror jag att många killar tyckte det var jobbigt att lyssna till Solanas manshat.
<realubot> David-A: Men visst, det är nog inte teaterns fel att eleverna blev ditskickade. Det är säkert skolans fel.
<realubot> David-A: Hur som helst så tycker jag att Facebook-tjejen är väldigt seriös och trovärdig. Hon känns som en av få som har ett ärligt uppsåt med att medverka i UG. Övriga försöker använda näthatet som ett vapen i debatten.
<David-A> realubot: ja, skolan, o politiker
<realubot> David-A: Det är rätt uppenbart att t.ex. Sveland har en dold agenda när hon släpper en bok om näthat, medverkar i UG, massor av TV-soffor m.m. och berättar om hur hatad hon är. Det känns inte särskilt trovärdigt.
<David-A> de som skrivit hoten, använder de det inte som ett "vapen i debatten"?
<realubot> David-A: Jo. Visst.
<realubot> David-A: http://www.aftonbladet.se/kultur/article15960057.ab
<realubot> Tycker du inte att hon överdriver lite?
<David-A> jag antar att med "inte trovärdigt" du inte menar att de *hittar på* hoten. utan att hoten är äkta men att börja prata om dem är bara cynisk av dem?
<realubot> "”Jag är hård som fan nu och vill pumpa sönder dig där bak riktigt ordentligt. Är du med?” Jag vinklar upp persiennerna och tittar snabbt ut genom vintermörkret. Inga fotspår i snön."
<realubot> Det är så klart helt åt skogen att hon blir hotad men allvarligt? Hela det stycket skriker ju av dålig teater.
<realubot> Det låter ju som hämtat ur en dålig film. Vinklar upp persiennerna och allt.
<realubot> David-A: När det kommer till Sveland och Bratt så är jag långt ifrån säker på att dom har fått sådana hot. Det är människor som jag tillskriver låg trovärdighet utifrån vad jag har läst och sett om dem förr. Men även om hoten är riktiga mail som dom verkligen har fått så anser jag att det är cyniskt gjort ja.
<David-A> realubot: är det SÅNT du irriterar dej över? den litterära kvaliten på texten som beskriver ett hot mot demokratin?
<realubot> David-A: Men som sagt. H&M-tjejen är trovärdig. Det hade varit mycket bättre om dom hade haft med fler sådana tjejer än dessa opinionsbildare som läser upp mail som om det var teater.
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Jag bryr mig inte om den litterära kvaliten.
<David-A> realubot: jag förstår inte vad du i så fall vill. ska opinionsbildarna hålla tyst om hoten, eller skulle de ha berättatt om dem på ett sätt som du uppfattar som mindre känsloladdat?
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker dom spelar teater. Särskilt Sveland. Det ser lite spelat ut när hon läser. Som om hon högläser en deckare.
<realubot> David-A: Det känns inte äkta. Men H&M-tjejen känns väldigt äkta. Och hon har nog ingen politisk baktanke med att vara med i UG heller.
<realubot> David-A: Dom ska inte skriva massa skit om andra och sedan låtsas vara offer utan att berätta att dom minsann har skrivit vidriga saker själva.
<realubot> David-A: Jag vet vilka dessa personer är. Bratt, Sveland och Linderborg. De är inga oskyldiga offer. Hedemo och TV4-tjejen känns också äkta.
<David-A> realubot: men du vet att hoten finns, att det är "äkta"? vad är inte äkta? hur tycker du att de skulle ha berättat om hoten? tror du att de inte har varit så *skrämda* som de försöker ge uttryck för?
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Jag tror faktiskt inte att Sveland, Linderborg och Bratt har varit så rädd.
<realubot> Jag tror faktiskt att dom överdriver för att dom är cyniska och vill tjäna politiskt/ekonomiskt på att förstärka offerrollen.
<realubot> Inte alla då. Utan dom jag nämnet som icke trovärdiga.
<David-A> bra, då vet jag vad du tycker
<realubot> Japp.
<David-A> jag har bara hittat citat av My Vingren på flashback, som kan betecknas som osakliga angrepp
<realubot> David-A: http://debatt.svt.se/2013/03/11/svelands-standpunkter-ar-oforenliga-med-kritisk-journalistik/
<realubot> David-A: Alexandra Pascalidou skrev att när hon jobbade med Josefsson bev hon feminist. Är det hyggligt att uttrycka sig så?
<David-A> och en del av de hon fått o läste upp i u.g var på ungefär samma nivå
<David-A> men hon hade ju också fått värre saker
<K350> c/
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker att det är rätt uppenbart att en del av hoten knappast är riktiga hot. Men visst, om mailen är äkta så är det ändå fel att skicka mail med sådant innehåll så klart.
<K350> David-A: realubot Det ska du inte bli sur på mig för. Det ska du bli sur på FP för.
<realubot> David-A: Just det. hon i ROKS som sa att all män var djur. Sveland ursäktade henne med att journalisten hade infiltrerat ROKS. Än sen då? Att walraffa är inget nytt. Gäller inte det ordf. i ROKS sa då bara för att journalisten lurat sig in i rörelsen genom att säga att hon skulle göra en dokumentär om något annat?
<realubot> Vad är det för skit-ursäkt från Svelands sida. Jag såg dokun och jag såg att ROKS ordf. sa att "män är djur". Sedan försöker dom förklara bort skiten med att dom menade att människor är däggdjur och annan skit.
<realubot> Vilken idiot som helst förstår att dom har blivit avsläjade med att hata män och att dom försöker ljuga sig ur det. Sveland också.
<realubot> K350: Vad har FP med det här att göra?
<K350> David-A: vilket " det här" . Jag sa bara att FP är för att bomba fram demokrati.
<realubot> David-A: Dom personer som du försvarar (Linderborg, Sveland, Bratt) har i många år vräkt ur sig massa skit om andra personer. Jag tycker dom ska sopa rent framför egen dörr innan dom gör en grej av att dom får hot. Det är inga Facebook-tjejer vi snackar om heller utan människor som blir publicerade i sammanhang som många människor inte ens vågar drömma om.
<realubot> K350: Jaha. Okej. Jag missade det.
<David-A> realubot: om pascalidou blev feminist för att hon träffat josefsson så får hon självklart säga det. det är inget hot. det är bara en beskrivning vad som hänt, som en förklaring vad hon tycker.
<K350> realubot: Sant. Men med att "Män är djur" kanskehon inte menade något illa om män. Fast det vor eju en insinuation om tidelag lol
<realubot> David-A: Och varför kallar hennes kompis Janne och Aschberg för "gubbslem"? Är det seriöst?
<realubot> David-A: Det kallar jag förolämpning men det kanske inte räknas eftersom det är så synd om Svleand & Co?
<David-A> det är lika lite seriöst som "fittstim", men inte hot
<K350> realubot: pratar ni om den galan uppsala proffesorn sm fantiserat om sekter med maktens män som utför satanist-ritualer och äter små barn?
<David-A> realubot: begreppet förolämpning är ett problematisk gränsdragning och det kanske närmar sig kärnan av problemet
<realubot> David-A: Men Janne Josefsson och Aschberg har inte sagt fittstim?
<David-A> realubot: nej, heder åt dem
<realubot> David-A: Det är ju världens dåligast ursäkt. Att kalla Josefsson/ASchberg för gubbslem för att Stig Malm för 100 år sedan sa fittstim.
<realubot> David-A: Det är detta jag stör mig på.
<realubot> David-A: Att dom beter sig som svin själva och sedan spelar offer. Hyckleriet.
<realubot> David-A: Josefsson/Aschberg har inte ens sagt i närheten av något som kan liknas vid gubbslem.
<David-A> realubot: jag ursäktar inte fittstim o gubbslem. o vet inte vad josefsson o sveland är oense om.
<K350> Vad är ni två oense om?
<David-A> realubot: men blir det okej med hot för att nån är oseriös i nån debatt?
<realubot> David-A: Problemet är ju att Sveland kräver att alla ska tycka som henne. Och när Josefsson kritiserar hennes inställning till feminism så får hon och hennes kompis ett spel.
<realubot> David-A: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/kolumnister/johanhakelius/article16393400.ab
<David-A> realubot: vad menar du med "alla ska tycka som henne"? det är en debatt, folk tycker olika och försöker få varandra att tycka som sig själva med (mer eller mindre) väl valda argument
<realubot> David-A: Ett bra ex. på hur Sveland bluffar. Hon ljuger.
<realubot> David-A: Hon utelämnar fakta. Försöker lura läsarna. Mycket fult.
<realubot> David-A: Det är klart att man inte tror på en sådan person när hon sitter och läser på teatermanér ur ett "hotbrev".
<realubot> Och hon får skylla sig själv att hon inte blir trodd. Man ska inte bluffa om och om igen om man vill ha kvar sin trovärdighet.
<realubot> David-A: Den här är också bra: http://www.flamman.se/sveland-kraver-rattning-i-ledet
<realubot> David-A: Det är så klart ingen tillfällighet att hon går ut i TV och säger sig vara hotad när hon driver en tydlig politisk linje och dessutom försöker marknadsföra sig som författare och sin nya bok.
<realubot> David-A: Jag säger det igen. H&M-tjejen är vettig och trovärdig. Och det inslaget berörde mig. Det fick mig att känna att näthat är helt åt helsike. Men Linderborg, Sveland och Bratt. Nej du, så lättlurad är jag inte.
<realubot> David-A: Hedemo och TV4-programledare (vad hon nu heter) är också trovärdiga.
<realubot> David-A: Det är vad jag tycker.
<David-A> realubot: tv har frågat många som utsatts för hot om de vill vara med. några ville. jag minns inte att hoten mot svelands var mildare eller mindre relevanta än de andras. det var väl ett rimligt exempel på de anonyma hot som förekommer.
<David-A> realubot: men du vill inte att hon inte skulle vara med för att du inte gillar hennes ideologi på ett annat område? (det gör nog inte jag heller, men det har inte med saken att göra)
<realubot> David-A: Jag litar inte på henne och det gör att jag inte tar UG-programmet på lika mycket allvar som annars.
<realubot> David-A: Det förstör syftet med programmet att ha med en person som jag vet bluffar.
<realubot> Inte om hoten kanske men om mycket annat.
<realubot> Det är uppenbart att hon har mycket att tjäna på att framställa sig som ett offer. H&M-tjejen tror jag inte tjänar ett skit på det. Hon är därför mer trovåärdig.
<realubot> David-A: Det handlar inte om hennes ideologi. Hon får ha vilken ideologi hon vill. Det handlar om att hon inte spelar ett rent spel.
<David-A> realubot: alla har att tjäna på att hoten som tidigare skett i det dolda nu exponeras i media.
<realubot> Problemet är att det framstår som en partsinlaga. Ett vapen i en politisk kamp snarare än ett försök att demokratisera debatten på Nätet.
<realubot> Svleand kallar ju alla som inte tycker som hon för hatare. Det håller inte.
<realubot> Att dra paralleller mellan folk som säger emot henne och Breivik håller inte heller.
<realubot> Det där gör hon bara för att skrämma (hota) folk till tystnad.
<David-A> realubot: jag hittar inte svelands texter, men om kritiken i flamman stämmer, så håller jag inte med henne. (jag kan inte bedömma om hon bara har fel i sakfrågorna, eller om hon medvetet har fel)
<realubot> Hon är en extremist.
<realubot> Det är som om Jimmie Åkesson hade gråtit ut och sagt att alla invandrare hatar honom för att han kommer från Skåne när det i själva verket handlar om hans åsikter och vad han har sagt om invandrare.
<David-A> realubot: nu är klockan över 3. ska vi fortsätta en annan dag?
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Jag tror inte vi kommer längre än så här. Näthat är fel. Synd att UG sänkte trovärdigheten i valet av personer. Sveland nej - H&M-tjejer ja.
<David-A> realubot: jag tror det räcker med att jag trollar lite kring ämnet nån annan dag så är vi igång igen :)
<realubot> Jag är emot näthat men jag är också emot att Sveland får använda hat-epitet om folk som har andra åsikter än hon själv har.
<realubot> David-A: Jag ska försöka hålla mig i schack.
<David-A> realubot: försök du...
<David-A> gonatt
<realubot> David-A: God natt och sov gott. Jag menar de.t
<David-A> :)
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> HeMan: wow... du e dutti du :)   själv får jag min nya dator på måndag/tisdag och då fortsätter jag med min implementation
<Barre> Screedo: morrn
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre?
<Barre> jotack... själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra
<Screedo> förkylningen börjar släppa.
<Barre> skönt
<Screedo> Om man kör en hårdvaru raid6 med 10 2tb diskar, kan man expandera den senare om man vill lägga till lite hårddiskar?
<Barre> ja och nej =)
<Screedo> underbart svar :P
<Barre> det beror på om hårdvaran stödjer det eller inte.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> tittar på ett LSI 9271i8 kontroller kort och intels expander till det.
<Barre> sen finns risken att du får en väldigt långsam RAID6 även om HW stödjer det.
<Barre> spännande
<Screedo> ok, vad menar du med långsam raid? bugg? eller det brukar skita sig att expandera en befintlig raid array?
<Barre> chunksize och stripsize på RAID blir annorlunda, när jag senast utökade en HW-raid (10 år sen kanske) så blev den mycket långsammare. de kanske har förbättrat detta idag, det vet jag inte..
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> tack för infon, ska kolla det, är ju en viktig sak.
<HeMan> Barre: nu ska jag bara göra en xAP-implementation
<HeMan> Barre: eller är det xPL man ska göra?
<Barre> HeMan: xAP
<Barre> HeMan: om gud vill och byxorna håller så hag jag min dator på måndag =)
<HeMan> Barre: tror du gav mig portnumret för xPL(3865)  tidigare
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<HeMan> Barre: om byxorna håller alltså
<Barre> HeMan: xAP och xPL kör båda på UDP 3865
<HeMan> Barre: 3639 säger http://www.xapautomation.org/index.php?title=Protocol_definition
<HeMan> för xAP
<Barre> HeMan: ja se där... I stand corrected =)
<HeMan> Barre: något helt annat; om jag har två datorer med HBA-kort, kan jag koppla ihop dom och få den en att uppträda som disk åt den andra?
<Barre> HeMan: du måste konfigurera device driver för HBA som target på den som skall uppträda som disk.. är det fibre channel eller något annan HBA?
<HeMan> Barre: i första han en fundering, i andra hand eventuellt fibre channel
<coffe> vilken härlig lördagsporr.. HeMan å Barre pratar HW
<Barre> hahah.. morrn coffe
<HeMan> coffe: god morgon på dig med!
<coffe> låt mig inte störa.. fortsätt prata
<HeMan> :)
<coffe> antar ni kör era lan med FC?
<HeMan> meh, så trötta prylar befattar jag mig inte med
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.linux-iscsi.org/wiki/Fibre_Channel
<Barre> det är lite hur target mode fungerar på iSCSI, same same but different för FC =)
<coffe> btw ..  funderar på att starta en blogg.. där man kan skriva ner små nyttiga saker.. tips på vart ? orkar inte hosta själv
<HeMan> coffe: allt under 40 Gbit/s används för management
<Barre> förlåt... det var ju FC..
 * Barre måste städa i sina bookmarks
<HeMan> Barre: coolt!
<coffe> ingen som har en tyst manageble swtich liggandes ?
 * coffe killed the porn .. sorry
<Barre> coffe: jag har en åtta-portars switch liggandes
<coffe> Barre, en dum eller smart ?
<coffe> smart ?
<coffe> vad säger man ? en som man kan styra ..
<Barre> smart
<Barre> en 1800-8 http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12601_na/12601_na.PDF
<coffe> Vill du ha för den ?
<Barre> åå... du menar bli av med permanent?  :S
<coffe> helst inte .. skulle behöva ett tag bara .. men vill ju betala för mig
<Barre> du kan låna den, kommer inte behöva den på nått halvår.. men jag har inte lust att permanent bli av med den =)
<coffe> delar med mig att mitt internet till mina roommates.. och skulle vilja separera näten
 * Barre har svårt att skiljas med HW
<coffe> Barre,  förstår jag ,. de skulle passa mig som handen i handsken
<coffe> Barre,  antar den har något stöd för smnp ? så man kan kolla lite hur mycket trafik som går igenom den ?
<Barre> coffe: absolut,
<coffe> Barre,  gott
<propus> någon vaken?
<coffe> mm
<einand> japp
<propus> om jag vill använda 2 st dual-ports nätverks kort som switch hur ska jag gå till väga?.. ska jag bonda dem och sedan göra en bridge?
<coffe> du menar du vill kunna ansluta ena till en dator och andra till en annan dator och det ska kunna nå varandra ?
<propus> näeh jag har en server som jag har 6 ethernet portar i och 4 av dom vill jag använda som intern storage nät.. och jag vill att dom 4 portarna ska ihop kopplade så att jag slipper koppla in en switch till.. jag har tänkt att köra driekt länk mellan storage servern och cluster servrarna.
<coffe> du menar 4a portar direkt till den .. trunkade tror jag termen heter
<propus> nej inte trunk.. jag har 3 servrar och 1 file server.. och jag har bara 1 ethernet port på file servern.. och jag vill koppla fs till server 1 där jag har 4 portar som sedan ska delas till dom andra 2 servrarna så jag slipper slänga in en till switch i skåpet.. förstår du nu?
<coffe> så ska du brygga dessa portar.
<propus> okej tack.
<delhage> Barre: och så sa du inte till...
<wolf> Hej
<Guest72078> Någon som vet hur hur man får i gång det trådlösa nätverket på en mac book när man kör urbuntu på den ??
<Guest72078> eller de ska kanske inte fungera på en mac book ??
<coffe> har aldrig haft en applet.
<coffe> men google bör veta
<Guest72078> coffe hittar bara text om att många har problem med det medn ingen vättig lösning
<coffe> Guest81690,  har ingen aning .. har du kollat med ifconfig -a  ?
<Kurdistan> Guest81690, nm-tool
<Spookan> einand: Svårt att få ett svar av dig, ser du inte när folk skriver till dig eller du bara skiter i att svara?
<einand> Spookan: ?
<Spookan> einand: Har för mig det var i Onsdags eller Torsdags jag var inne på lunchen med min mobil "ispookan" såg att du skrev, skrev till dig men inget svar än... Men det var inget viktigt så.
<einand> kanske fick något annat att göra
<einand> Spookan: ser irc som realtids konversation, så har det försvunnit ut ur det aktuella chatfönsret så är det förbrukat
<Spookan> einand: Ah ok, då är det ju inte lönt att skriva till dig, jag vet ju inte när du får något att göra.
<einand> du märker väl om du får svar
<einand> vill du ha ett svar utan tidsgräns, så är min epost adress einand (sådant där tecken, som jag inte skriver ut eftersom denna kanal är offentligt loggad) 3gdev.com
<Spookan> einand: Det är lugnt, jag föredrar att chatta på irc.
<einand> ok
<Screedo> någon som vet en bra sida där man kan lära sig tolka en syslog?
<einand> Screedo: erfarenhet
<einand> nästan alla loggar är logiska
<Screedo> nu är du inte snäll :D
<Screedo> jag läser min DD-wrt logg in i suslogd server i ubuntu server, jag öppnar loggen med kiwi log viewer, freeware, jag är ju med på src= DST= men sen, LEN, TOS, DF, SPT RES, SYN etc.
<Screedo> syslogd*
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<Spookan> Kurdi!! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tjenis.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Allt bra?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, bara bra. själv? Har du pimpat din Unity än?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Nä, lite planer på att byta dist...
<Kurdistan> Spookan, ojoj :) någon specifik dist?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Mm lite sugen på Gentoo, men så bökig install...
<Kurdistan> Spookan, du kan ju köra manjaro linux om du vill köra arch utan för den skull läsa deras nybörjar-wiki guide
<Kurdistan> Spookan, vill du köra något gentoo baserad ta en titt på sabayon.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) båda är mer "out of the box" distributioner.
<_deo> hej hej
<_deo> hur gör ni med / och tangentbordslayout?
<Kurdistan> codecs+multimedia+drivrutiner osv förinstallerad om man väljer non-free
<_deo> har hört om en del som kör us tangentbord för att få / till vänster om shift
<Kurdistan> _deo, :) du gjorde ju?
<_deo> shift+ 7 är lite oergonomiskt
<_deo> Kurdistan: jo jag lyckas få fram tecknet :) men tänkte mer på när man knattrar på i terminalen
<_deo> finns det något de facto standard tillvägagångssätt för guruer
<Kurdistan> _deo, systeminställningar och där finns två sektioner som berör tangentbordsgenvägar och layout
<_deo> ah, tack
<_deo> men jag undrar mest hur folk gör för att kunna skriva snabbt
<_deo> om man skriver en lång path som /usr/bin/hej/hå
<Kurdistan> menar du på kanalen?
<_deo> nej i xterm eller liknande
<Kurdistan> _deo, ingen aning. fråga nördarna.
 * Kurdistan anropar nördpatrullen 
<hR13> _deo, tab completion precis som när du skriver försa bokstäberna i någons handle och sedan trycket tab så fylls det i automatiskt
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Mm har kollat på Sabayon innan... Men vettefan...
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) ta en titt på manjaro då.
<hR13> _deo, testa i en terminal och börja sktiv t.ex Häm  för Hämtad så fylls det i automatiskt
<hR13> Spookan, solusos är en snygg stabil debian dist
<einand> Spookan: gentoo har inte jobbigare install än någon annan dist
<Spookan> hR13: Hehe ok.
<Spookan> einand: Känner inte för att sitta och koda i 14 dagar innan installen är klar...
<hR13> Spookan, nu kommer jag ihåg du ville ha en rullande dist... .
<Kurdistan> hR13, :) ny här på kanalen?
<hR13> nja, det är ganska sällan jag hinner hänga på irc :-(, brukade irc sjukt mycket i början på milleniet men hinner inte riktigt med nu
<einand> Spookan: behövs inte, går lika snabbt att installera som tex, ubuntu
<Kurdistan> hR13, I see. välkommen hem :) då.
<hR13> Kurdistan, man tackar :-)
<Kurdistan> hR13, kör du solusos?
<Spookan> einand: Inte på deras orginal. Eller har de utökat och kommit in i GUI åldern nu?
<hR13> just på den här datorn jag använder just nu gör jag det, gillar den, den är snygg. annars så kör jag crunchbang
<Kurdistan> hR13, I see, du är debian-räv :P.
<einand> Spookan: ?
<einand> det är typ 5 terminal komandon
<Spookan> einand: Mm, det klarar jag mig utan.
<hR13> stämmer, förutom att jag köt mythbuntu som media lösning hemma, annars så är det debian i en eller annan form
<Kurdistan> hR13, ja, debian är pålitlig :).
<hR13> Kurdistan, precis. vilken dist kör du själv ?
<einand> jag kör debian numera på mina serverar
<Kurdistan> hR13, ubuntu 12.04.* LTS :) bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> enda problemet är att compiz en del grejer lirar inte så bra med unity
<Kurdistan> annars :) helt okej
<Kurdistan> önskar compiz hade varit lika bra som kwin
<Kurdistan> men compiz lär nog dö med tiden ändå
<hR13> Kurdistan, LTS är altid bra för en stabil tillvaro.
<Kurdistan> hR13, tidigare körde jag mageia och deras kde variant är helt fantastisk. byte tillbaks till buntu pga en del paket som det ej fanns källkod. gick inte med alien samt symlink. annars grym stabil dist.
<Kurdistan> hR13, jepp och försöker man hålla ner ppa så är LTS bra grejer. det känns som nuvarande LTS kommer få mycket kärlek.
<hR13> Kurdistan, kul jag körde Mandrake 1999 som mageia hetteförr, men sedan insåga den enorma fördelen med deb pakethantering
<Kurdistan> hR13, :) tycker pakethanteraren som följer med mageia är förträfflig.
<Kurdistan> som sagt jag hade under mina 8-9 månader med mageia inget och klaga över
<Kurdistan> enda problemet var suspend och det löste jag genom irqpoll parameten
<hR13> har inte kört några rpm distar senaste 8 åren så jag kan inte säga att jag har koll längre på det
<Kurdistan> samma lösning som fungerar under ubuntu nu för mig med
<Kurdistan> hR13, :) mageia 2 är bra grejer. ingen aning om hur gnome utgåvan är. gillar man kde så är mageia finemang.
<Kurdistan> hR13, :) egentligen borde alla distributioner ha drake-verktyg
<Kurdistan> den är betydligt bättre än yast
<Kurdistan> som suse har
<hR13> yast klarar jag inte av alls, tacka vet jag apt-get i terminal, möjligtvis aptitude
<Kurdistan> hR13, :) med mageia så använde jag aldrig terminalen.
<Kurdistan> hR13, apt-get är bra grejer, men jag undrar om inte pacman som arch-rävarna kör inte är bättre?
<Kurdistan> korta flört med arch så tyckte jag att pacman var kanon
<hR13> pacman är väl ett gui lr?
<Kurdistan> einand, jaså du kör debian igen på servrarna? nice.
<Kurdistan> hR13, nää.
<Kurdistan> hR13, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man röra på sig.
<einand> Kurdistan kört debian iaf 17 år nu
<einand> Hej Boko
<einand> Hej ...
<Spookan> Nä dags att hoppa in på Minecraft servern lite och bygga nått.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: hoppa in på min
<einand> min värld är typ 480GB stor nu
<Spookan> einand: Tyvärr, har en egen server med några kompisar, så vi bygger ihop lite... Men tack i alla fall.
<einand> dålig stil
<einand> ;)
<Spookan> einand: Du är välkommen in på våran om du vill?
<realubot> Hur kan man på ett säkert vid "passa" ett lösenord till ssh i ett bash-skript?
<realubot> Är detta omöjligt?
<realubot> Typ med sshpass? Men jag vill ju inte förlora säkerheten ...
<andol> realubot: Det magiska nyckelordet du letar efter är med expect
<andol> (Även om det känns som om en ssh-nyckel i nästan alla fall är en bättre lösning.)
<Barre> delhage: inte visste jag att du var där =)
<realubot> andol: Men är det säkert då?
<andol> realubot: Säkert i förhållande till vadå?
<realubot> andol: Vad är risken? 1. Man har lösen lagrat på datorn. 2. Lösen syns i ps? Vad är mer osäkert?
<realubot> andol: Nycklar.
<andol> realubot: Det beror på.
<realubot> andol: Och vad beror det på då?
<delhage> Barre: är du på tripit?
<Emnitec> Ingen som kollar på hockey här ikväll??
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kollar på färjestad-modo
<Emnitec> Philip5, ok...är Timråit så jag kollar på VIK - TIK....
<Philip5> aha
<Emnitec> Någon som vet varför inte omröstningen för TL och TC inte ligger uppe på Launchpad?
<Emnitec> Eller har jag missat den....
<Philip5> inte jag
<Philip5> vet inte jag
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> sådär
<swecarp> hur har du det då
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> vad är värst?
<Philip5> jag kollar på hockey... färjestad-modo. slutspel
<Philip5> rätt ok
<swecarp> det mesta
<Philip5> inge vidare
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag logga ut får se om vi ses senare
<maxjezy> Emnitec, är du i timrå nu?
<Emnitec> maxjezy, nej. Bor ovanför Luleå...
<maxjezy> Emnitec, aha
<Peyam> och då var sista tentan också klar
<Peyam> var ska ja söka sommarjobb?
<maxjezy> Peyam, var bor du?
<Peyam> sthlm
<maxjezy> säpo
<Peyam> inget för mäj
<Peyam> vill jobba inom it
<maxjezy> ja, säpo om något isf.
<maxjezy> demokratin och sverige står inför ett stort hot med cyberattacker och annat skrämmande
<maxjezy> http://www.sakerhetspolisen.se/
<Peyam> bryr mig inte
<Peyam> vill jobba som statsminister men det lär inte blir av
<maxjezy> http://www.sakerhetspolisen.se/omsakerhetspolisen/jobbahososs/ledigajobb/ledigajobb/ettflertalitteknikermedplaceringistockholm.5.1cc2498013cd5e8b973800042.html
<maxjezy> de har ju flera IT jobb lediga
<Peyam> orka ej avlyssna på folk
<Peyam> och jag kan inget av deras krav
<Peyam> vill ha sommarjobb
<Peyam> inte sånt
<maxjezy> tror inte du kommer få något alls med den inställningen
<maxjezy> finns tusentals som tänker precis som du
<Peyam> vad menar du?
<maxjezy> sommarjobb, utan erfarenhet osv
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men vilken inställning ska ja ha då?
<Peyam> maxjezy: berätta
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/lvKERDi.jpg
<einand> finns ju sommarjobb som jordgubbsplockare
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9rh5YpELiM
<einand> Kurdistan:
<einand> där är du ju
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/lvKERDi.jpg
<Kurdistan> einand, :) nice.
<MarkusDBX> Vad tycker ni om Monit?
<blurk> vad är monit för något?
<MarkusDBX> övervakningsverktyg
<blurk> ok..  inte mitt område,
<ePax>   MarkusDBX: Nagios3 och munin fukar bra har aldrig använt monit
<MarkusDBX> Nagios kan ju mycket mer som jag förstår det. Monit snabbt och enkelt att sätta upp.
<ePax> Jag har faktiskt aldrig använt Monit men nagios har jag använt en hel del oc det funkar med samtliga OS för övervakning
<ePax> förutom OSX, det kanske funkar med det med :D
<MarkusDBX> hehe osx. =) orka övervaka det. Har ju mest ett klient os idag.
<MarkusDBX> * Är ju mest ett klient os.
<Philip5> einand: du kanske skulle byta ut din 70-300 mot den den här?!?! :D   http://www.nikon.com/about/feelnikon/recollections/r16_e/index.htm
<einand> Philip5: yee
<wolf-hbg> Hej
<wolf-hbg> Någon som vet bra drivers till mac book pro när man man kär urbuntu
<wolf-hbg> Kör ska inte stå kär förlåt mig
<einand> för vad då?
<wolf-hbg> wifi
<einand> http://www.dilbert.com/2013-03-15/
<wolf-hbg> Vad är det för skum sida
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-17
<realubot> Hallå tjejener!
<realubot> Nä. Tjetjener ska det vara.
<realubot> einand: Det är bra att du håller ställningarna i kanalen när jag är ute på äventyr.
 * realubot spelar rockmusik på högsta volym i kanalen.
<realubot> Sluta spela fick pingis nu!
<lag^> Men bara om du slutar särskriva realubot :p
<realubot> lag^: Vad gör du uppe så här sent?
<lag^> realubot: Inte mycket alls. Kollar lite kurser jag kan gå till hösten typ.
<realubot> lag^: Du ska ju jobba?
<realubot> lag^: Jag trodde du var klar nu.
<lag^> realubot: Jo, men jag vill läsa lite kurser vid sidan om. Är ju ändå inget heltidsjobb.
<K350> c
<K350> c
<lag^> p
<realubot> lag^: Hur många % ska du jobba då?
<realubot> lag^: Vad har du för kurser på G då?
<lag^> realubot: Varierande %. Bestämer lite själv också.
<lag^> Tänkte läsa bland annat IT-säkerhet
<realubot> lag^: Du är en hackar lag.
<realubot> *hacker
<realubot> lag^: Finns det några bra kurser om IT-säkerhet då?
<realubot> lag^: Varför ska du bara jobba deltid då?
<lag^> realubot: För att sådan är jobbet!
<lag^> och det är ju bra, eftersom jag faktiskt vill läsa lite mer kurser.
<realubot> lag^: Okej. Men pengarna lag^. Tänkt på pengarna!
<realubot> lag^: Hittar du några vettiga kurser då?
<lag^> realubot: har som sagt hittat it-säkerhet
<lag^> realubot: Ja alltså, jobbet är perfekt för studenter. Kan plugga på jobbet. Inga problem.
<lag^> är ju distanskurs jag tänkte läsa först och främst ändå.
<realubot> lag^: IT-säkerhet i Borås?
<lag^> Nej, på KTH
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> lag^: Plugga på jobbet? Det låter som ett bra jobb.
<lag^> Men haha
<lag^> min arbetsplats kräver personal dygnet runt
<lag^> dock händer det inte så mycket just de timmar jag ska jobba.
<realubot> Okej.
<lag^> därav kan man sysselsätta sig med annat, när det är lugnt osv.
<realubot> lag^: Länka kursen på KTH då?
<lag^> realubot: http://www.kth.se/student/kurser/kurs/HI117V
<realubot> lag^: Jag får inte plugga för soc.
<lag^> realubot: Varför?
<realubot> lag^: Man får inte plugga om man har soc.
<lag^> realubot: Plugga och skaffa csn istället?
<realubot> lag^: Det har jag inte rätt till eftersom jag har missat poäng förr.
<realubot> Dessutom tänker jag inte låna pengar för att plugga.
<lag^> realubot: Så ta igen poängen!
<lag^> Hepp
<lag^> Börja jobba istället :)
<realubot> Jag får inga jobb.
<lag^> Hur många söker du i veckan?
<realubot> lag^: I veckan?
<lag^> I månaden?
<realubot> Det är olika. Söker inte jobb som jag klarar.
<lag^> Va?
<lag^> Du menar att du anstränger dig för att förbli arbetslös?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av jobb.
<lag^> Vad menar du med att du inte söker jobb som du klarar?
<realubot> Äh, skrev fel. Söker inte jobb som jag INTE klarar. :)
<realubot> Haha
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> Men har inte soc krav på att du inte kan vara kräsen?
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Det är klart.
<lag^> och att du måste söka minst antal jobb i månaden?
<realubot> Men man ska ju kunna få jobben också.
<realubot> Det är ju ingen mening att söka jobb som ICA-chef.
<lag^> men hur många jobb söker du minst då?
<lag^> Nä, men ica-personal!
<lag^> ICA och andra butiker söker ju personal konstant.
<lag^> Och snabbmatsrestauranger. Men du kanske är lite kräsen ändå.
<realubot> Snabbmatsrestauranger anställer inte personer som mig. Jag tål inte kunderna.
<lag^> Jobba i köket!
<realubot> TÃ¥l inte personalen heller.
<lag^> Så.. basicly. Du kan inte jobba nånstans?
<realubot> lag^: Jo. PÃ¥ IRC.
<realubot> Bara jag slipper träffa kunderna så.
<lag^> realubot: Jeesus.
<realubot> lag^: Vad är det?
<lag^> Tycker det låter som att du inte vill arbeta trots allt.
<realubot> Så är det inte.
<lag^> "tål inte personalen"
<lag^> Tål du nån personal?
<realubot> Tveksamt.
<realubot> Mycket tveksamt.
<lag^> Sök jobb där jag ska jobba.
<lag^> Du jobbar helt ensam.
<lag^> bra inkörsport för att kunna få andra jobb. Du gillar IT ju.
<lag^> Men då säger du väl "Nej, jag vill inte flytta till Stockholm"
<realubot> lag^: Ska jag bo i tunnelbanan eller?
<realubot> Eller sova under skrivbordet på jobbet?
<lag^> realubot: Ja, för du är den enda att komma som ny till stockholm!
<lag^> Boende löser sig alltid.
<lag^> Annars får du bo på min soffa. Se! Problem solved.
<realubot> lag^: Woho!
 * realubot bokar biljett på sj.se.
<lag^> realubot: Bra! Sök nu. Du kan ju redan mer än vad jag kan. Räcker att du har intresse och kunskap.
<realubot> Var ska jag söka då?
<lag^> realubot: kolla notice ska du se.
<realubot> Notice är noterat.
<lag^> Dåså1 Bara att söka!
<lag^> realubot: Söker du jobb där nu? Är det därför du idlar?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag sover framför datorn.
<lag^> Jahapp.
<realubot> lag^: Det är inte bra att skriva jobbansökan i sömnen.
<lag^> realubot: du kommer iofs inte söka jobbet alls.
<realubot> lag^: Varför inte?
<lag^> Hur ska jag veta?
<lag^> Du har väl anledningar
<lag^> som "jag kommer få bo på gatan"
<realubot> lag^: Vad tror du om att flytta företaget till Göteborg?
<lag^> de finns i göteborg.
<lag^> men inte den tjänsten antar jag.
<realubot> Det känns som om det ligger lite avsides.
<lag^> Nåväl.
<lag^> zzlepy time.
<lag^> baj.
<realubot> Totalt omöjligt att hitta ett företag som heter notice.
<lag^> ööh
<realubot> Får upp 1 miljon träffar på Google.
<lag^> Du skojar med mig va?
<realubot> Nää?
<lag^> Kolla din notice smarto!
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Hahaha
<lag^> :<
<realubot> Jag hoppas att jobbet inte kräver att man förstår sådant för då är det kört.
<lag^> förstår.. notice?
<lag^> Nej, jag ska sova.
<lag^> Härrå.
<realubot> lag^: Sov gott.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> delhage: nope, det är jag inte. Vetinte vad det är eller vad det tillför =)
<delhage> Barre: det tillför att vi skulle vetat att vi var i GBG samtidigt ;)
<Barre> delhage: ahh... du tänkter så =)
<Spookan> God morgon kära Linuxare!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<Spookan> Aj Aj!
<Screedo> ?
<Spookan> Jag råkade ta bort en fil från servern med rm -fr fil finns det ett sätt att få tillbaka den?
<Screedo> usch då
<einand> Spookan: vilket filsystem
<Spookan> einand: ext4
<einand> photorec
<einand> kör det då
<einand> PhotoRec searches for known file headers. If there is no data fragmentation, which is often the case, it can recover the whole file. PhotoRec recognises numerous file formats including ZIP, Office, PDF, HTML, JPEG and various graphics file formats. The whole list of file formats recovered by PhotoRec contains more than 390 file extensions (about 225 file families).
<Kurdistan> Spookan, har du klantat till dig och blivit av med filer?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) fråga experten swecarp. Jag hjälpte honom fixa det en ggr i tiden.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: :P
<Spookan> Sen buggar min papperskorg med, den töms inte :/
<swecarp> Spookan:  photore är enkelt att använda se bara till att läs noga i varje steg och kolla alla eventuella inställningar
<Spookan> einand & swecarp Mjo, får kolla på det, tackar för tipsen..
<einand> Spookan: håll backupper sedan
<Spookan> einand: Var backupen jag tog bort...
<einand> då har du väl kvar orginale
<Spookan> Nope
<swecarp> Spookan: kolla denna länk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGAgpl77Vmc&noredirect=1
<morpa> Right, då har man beställt en Dell Ubuntu Dev edition då http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd?refid=xps-13-linux&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true Ser förjäkla bra ut.
<Spookan> einand: Det var lite känsliga foton som jag har packat och krypterat som jag ej ville ha på min dator, så la in det på servern..
<swecarp> Spookan:  en bra guide med grunderna i photorec sedan finns det en massa nadra inställningar för att begränsa sökningen
<Spookan> swecarp: Ah, tackar.. ;)
<einand> morpa: verkar väldigt dyr mot vad man får
<einand> 4Batteriet är inbyggt i datorn och kan inte bytas av kunden.
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag kolla damernas 3mil på skider från holmenkollen
<morpa> einland: den ska väl konkurrera med macbook air, antar jag
<Spookan> Nu ett problem till, man ska väl kunna gå in i papperskorgen med terminalen och tömma den?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, fungerar inte superkey+t och sedan töm papperskorgen
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Superkey?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, den som ser ut som windows-loggan
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Jag har tömt den, men ikonen visar att det är skräp i den, måste man starta om datorn för att den ska fatta att den är tom?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, ta skärmdump
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Orka.. ;) Den får vara så...
<coffe> någon som simpelt kan förklara area 0.0.0.# range ULA:#::/64  vad betyder ULA  ?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, 1. sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash 2. nautilus -q 3. klart :)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, prova sedan töm något :) och det ska fungera
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) hur gick det?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: "rm: kan inte ta bort ”.local/share/Trash/”: Är en katalog"
<blurk> någon som vet hur man ökar mängden data i telias 3g-internet från ubuntu?  I windows så skickar man ju bara ett sms via deras uppkopplings-applikation, men i Linux finns ju ingen motsvarighet..
<blurk> Spookan, "rm -rf"  glöm inte     -rf
<blurk> -rf   tar bort katalogen och allt där i.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash
<Kurdistan> blurk, +1
<Kurdistan> glömde -rf
<blurk> -f är säkert bara ngn slags force  men jag brukar ha med både r och f
<blurk> Jag har ett svagt minne från förr att soptunnan beter sig så om man har slut på diskutrymme.  Beter sig normalt igen så fort man lösgjort lite och eventuellt loggat ut/in igen
<Kurdistan> Spookan, segis hur gick det?
<HeMan> Barre: ping?
<Barre> HeMan: pong!
<Barre> ddrescue hastighet ~ 167kB i sekunden.. och disken är 500GB jeez--
<PhilDesmond> Kan ni hjälpa mig minnas namnet på en känd tygråtta?
<PhilDesmond> Kanske svensk. Eller nordisk. Något som barn samlade på.
<PhilDesmond> Eller kanske samlar fortfarande.
<xeronic> Någon som vet hur man kan få scrollbars och progressbars i ubuntu 12.10 att likna mac. ( Agua blå liknande )
<xeronic> Har följt en guide från noobslab så allt annat liknar mac
<einand> varför vill du ha det mac likt?
<blurk> du får ta hem ett tema som liknar mac, och sen *tror* jag att du måste ha något tweak-program för att byta till det temat, för inställningarna för utseende i ubuntu verkar inte vilja välja annat än de som är med från början.
<blurk> xeronic, gnome-tweak-tool.   finns i arkivet,
<madmax_> äre någon här som är sugen på en galaxy nexus?
<PhilDesmond> Skulle inte ta emot den om du så gav bort den.
<PhilDesmond> Avskyvärda maskiner som håller koll på en.
<madmax_> PhilDesmond, tänkte mer på att den är optimerad för ubuntu phone OS
<madmax_> annars kunde jag fråga på tradera
<madmax_> tänkte erbjuda ett niceprice här om någon va intresserad
<einand> maxjezy: vilket pris hade du tänkt?
<maxjezy> einand, 2,66 btc eller 900 SEK
<maxjezy> jag har haft den i typ en månad
<maxjezy> det som följer med är ett siliconskal av teknikmagasinet kvalitet, laddare, usb och manualer
<einand> du är första ägaren?
<maxjezy> privata ägare, ja.
<maxjezy> finns alltid några andra i ledet.
<maxjezy> den är rootad
<maxjezy> har kastat in ubuntu i den
<maxjezy> så ja antar den är rootad
<einand> jo, men menar första användaren
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> varför säljer du den efter bara 1 månad?
<maxjezy> ja tycker den blir varm av displayen
<maxjezy> den är så tunn
<maxjezy> inbillar mig att det ger cancer
<maxjezy> inget fel i sig, det är ju så med alla smartphones typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: frisk än då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, lite slirig fortfarande men det känns som typ 1-2 dagar till så är jag redo.
<Philip5> sedan jäklar
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> då smällere!
<Philip5> sitter och letar efter en stream av hockeymatchen som är nu mellan hv71-linköping
<Philip5> verkar värre det
<maxjezy> vilken kanal snurrar det på?
<maxjezy> är det inte på tisdag?
<Philip5> c-more
<einand> nej, inte c-more
<einand> det är ju bonniers ägdt
<maxjezy> ja, utan bonnier hade inte svenska informationssamhället varit där det är idag, streama inte från deras ägor!
<Philip5> umm, vill ha en webbstream av matchen
<maxjezy> Philip5, har inte c-more på nätet med?
<Philip5> bet365 och sådana satjer har webbsändningar men då måste man ju sätta in pengar som man ska kunna spela på
<maxjezy> PhilDesmond, Linköping - HV spelade ju i fredags
<maxjezy> Philip5,
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> Philip5, du har fått en PhilDesmond på halsen!
<Philip5> det är ju slutspel så de spelar varannan dag
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> hur länge gäller öppet köp på tex, tv online?
<maxjezy> kan man köpa en  månad och göra återköp efter 2 veckor?
<maxjezy> slippa faktura helt.
<maxjezy> galet störande med nya nicknames som dyker upp och integrerar med ens standardtabblatur finger access
<maxjezy> att googla på kebabpizza och välja bilder är livsfarligt
<PhilDesmond> Kan ni hjälpa mig minnas namnet på en känd tygråtta? Kanske svensk. Eller nordisk. Något som barn samlade på. Eller kanske samlar fortfarande. Den hade enorma ballongfötter.
<maxjezy> PhilDesmond, googlat?
<maxjezy> testa, gossedjur råtta
<maxjezy> tygråtta
<maxjezy> bilder
<maxjezy> sen när du hitta<r en bild, posta den här
<PhilDesmond> Hittar inget relevant...
<PhilDesmond> Kan ha varit en mus också.
<maxjezy> finns de fortfarande?
<maxjezy> kan ju kolla BR leksaker tex
<maxjezy> på nätet
<PhilDesmond> Vet inte riktigt...
<PhilDesmond> http://www.br-leksaker.se/Kategorier/Mjuka%20leksaker.aspx
<maxjezy> http://www.gobaby.se/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/u/mus_hund_kanin_1.jpg
<PhilDesmond> Otroligt... Toys "R" Us har ju inte ens en nätbutik.
<PhilDesmond> Nej, inte den.
<PhilDesmond> Känner igen namnet så fort jag ser det, men kan inte minnas vad det var.
<PhilDesmond> Diddl!
<PhilDesmond> SÃ¥ var det!
<PhilDesmond> Tack.
<maxjezy> stackars råtta!
<maxjezy> så stora fötter kan ju inte vara nice
<PhilDesmond> Man kan sticka hål på dem med en nål.
<Spookan> *pustar*
<Spookan> Blir så trött...
<maxjezy> PhilDesmond, finns dessa ens i gossedjur modellen eller är de bara på bild?
<maxjezy> och man kan skicka hål på fötterna i fantasin
<maxjezy> när man leker
<PhilDesmond> maxjezy: De finns som gosedjur.
<PhilDesmond> Det är det de är :S
<maxjezy> hittar inga på google bilder
<maxjezy> bara bilder som ser ut som bokmärken
<Spookan> Är shysst och ställer upp med en Minecraft server. Har dålig UL som de vet men endå ska det klagas att det är segt. Börja nästan känna att de kan hitta en annan server då.
<maxjezy> Spookan, du ska inte ta det personligt
<maxjezy> det är inte dig dem klagar på
<Spookan> maxjezy: Blir endå att man tar åt sig...
<PhilDesmond> *de
<einand> Spookan: kom till min server då
<PhilDesmond> *ändå
<PhilDesmond> Förresten har ju de där Mohjang-äcklena börjat med egna servrar sent om sider.
<einand> dom har?
<PhilDesmond> Jag har aldrig ens spelat skiten men folk trycker ju ner skitspelet i halsen på en varje dag.
<PhilDesmond> Så man är nästan expert ändå.
<maxjezy> funkar minecraft i linux?
<einand> står inget om det på deras blogg
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<Spookan> einand: Det hjälper ju inte mig..
<maxjezy> Spookan, om du tar åt dig personligen skulle ja råda dig av avsluta det
<einand> Spookan: har du tur så får du 800 unika spelare om dagen
<maxjezy> kritik gentemot saker du ej rår för bara tär sönder dig i längden
<einand> iaf om man tar åt sig den
<maxjezy> ja, visst, ta åt sig i all ära.
<maxjezy> konstruktiv kritik är alltid gött.
<maxjezy> om man vill förbättra
<maxjezy> PhilDesmond, du får tänka så här istället, gå till den mörka sidan
<maxjezy> den som med flit levererar dålig serverkapasitet för att folk ska bli sura
<maxjezy> den mörka sidan sprider mörk energi
<maxjezy> och lever på den, det är hårt, men rättvist.
<PhilDesmond> :(
<Spookan> einand: Inget som lockar...
<einand> Spookan: varför inte?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ska be en annan ha servern så får de se hur kul det är att vara "server"...
<einand> Spookan: hur många spelare?
<Spookan> einand: 3
<einand> Spookan: ok
<coffe> har vi någon nätverkskung här?
<Barre> coffe: någon kung skall du inte fråga, den personen har ju ärft titeln och behöver inte besitta någrasomhelst kunskaper
<coffe> Barre,  sorry er majestät :P
<Barre> :)
<coffe> så paulo robbert föddes till kungen av kungsan
<coffe> läget då Barre
<Barre> coffe: jo tack, det är la bra.. har idag bytt all nrpe pollning i nagios till by_ssh och satt igång en rescue på en trasig hdd... har att göra alltså =)
<Barre> coffe: själv då?
<coffe> hjälpt bror sätta upp ipv6 .. slängt in några ipv6 brandväggar,
<coffe> varför har du övergett nrpe ?
<Barre> coffe: struligare än ssh samt ytterligare en tjänst som måste vara igång, uppdateras och underhållas
<Barre> förmodligen osäkrare också
<coffe> Barre, ok
<realubot> Finns det något bra sätt att använda ssh tillsammans med lösenord i ett skript?
<realubot> Typ sshpass.
<realubot> Men med lika eller nästan lika höga säkerhetskrav som med nycklar.
<realubot> Jag vill alltså slippa skriva in lösenordet när jag kör ssh i ett skript.
<swecarp> hojtans alla glada
<Philip5> kena
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur går det med din slav Kurdistan
<Philip5> hehe, har inte jiddrat så mycket med han
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  din hobbyturk jiddra med Philip5
<swecarp> nä om man skulle instalera en ny di på laptopen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, usch kalla du mig hobbyturk? Jag ser dem som förolämpning.
<Kurdistan> *det som
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  du kallar mig gubtok gubbe är jag men inte tokig
<swecarp> ta inte illa vid dig Kurdistan var menat som ett litet skämt
<Kurdistan> :) man kallar inte en kurd för turk
<swecarp> ok din hobbykurd då är det bättre så
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) betydligt.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vilken dist blir det på laptopen?
<swecarp> ok nu ska jag nog ge mig på att instalera manjaro
<Kurdistan> swecarp, wow snacka om nörd :P.
<swecarp> eller så blir det imorgon kollade lite i live session
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag tror du är rädd för deras terminal-baserade installation?
<Kurdistan> du har ju installerat xp en ggr i tiden
<Kurdistan> kan inte vara svårare än så :P
<swecarp> xp har jag instalerat ett par gånger
<Kurdistan> swecarp, Philip5 finns ju alltid för expertis hjälp. :P
<swecarp> kommer att köra den senaste 0.8.5rl3 som är släpt idag
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja då är det ju grafisk.
<Kurdistan> så varför fegar du?
<swecarp> i den är instalerings förloppet mer gui baserat
<swecarp> fegar inte men jag känner mig inte 100% ok
<Kurdistan> swecarp, äsch vad är det värsta som sker? du installerar grub återigen på fel hdd? :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan: pm
<Kurdistan> PM=Philip5 Mute :P
<Spookan> Haha vad roligt, han som gnällde på servern ska ta över den.. ;)
<Screedo> vem gnällde på servern om vad?
<einand> Spookan: hämnas genom att gnälla gärnet nu
<Spookan> Screedo: Har en minecraft server med ett par kompisar och en av dem gnällde som fan om att det var segt osv, så nu får han ta över den, dock vet jag att den ej kommer att vara på 24/7...
<Spookan> Och ja som jag visste, nu kommer alla frågor till mig... Jag är upptagen.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: jag kan hosta den annars, om du inte lirar mer än 3 spelare
<Spookan> einand: Det e lugnt, tack endå. Vill se hur det går för honom.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nu får han tillbaks då.
<einand> Spookan: ;)
<Screedo> tid för tv, hörs imorgon, ha det bra.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ska du kolla på saint etienne-PSG?
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Det äe jag uncle Peyam
<Spookan> einand: Han kom inte ens in på sin router eller kunde starta servern.. *skrattar lite elakt* :P
<realubot> "Den som blir utsatt för trakasserier på nätet känner sig många gånger ensam och utsatt. Idag finns det ingen som man kan vända sig till för att få hjälp. Därför vill vi som första parti föreslå att en nätombudsman inrättas (NätO). En nätombudsman bör ges i uppdrag att stödja och hjälpa den som utsätts för hot och kränkningar på nätet. Det kan handla om att få ansvariga för webbsajter att 
<realubot> NätO
<realubot> Politikerna förnekar sig inte. Det här är ju stor humor.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag orkar inte posta allt Pernillas dotter skriver. Du får läsa själv i fortsättningen.
<Peyam> ja jag borde det
<realubot> Peyam: Det borde du.
<realubot> Peyam: Så du lär dig hur det är att vara ung tjej i Sverige på 2000-talet.
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> om jag var tjej jag skulle inte bry mig
<realubot> Peyam: Om vad?
<Peyam> om närhat
<Peyam> t
<maxjezy> perfekt med nätombudsmannen!
<Peyam> tack
<maxjezy> nu kan vi skita i det och fokusera på mina problem istället
<maxjezy> varför laddas inte en tumbnail för alla bilder i mappen
<maxjezy> endel bilder previewas icke
<maxjezy> förhandsgranskas inte
<maxjezy> i nautilus
<Peyam> realubot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12866097/sexy%20hd%20wallpaper.jpg jag som tjej
<maxjezy> badass!
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> borde leka med Qt lite
<realubot> maxjezy: Fel filformat?
<maxjezy> realubot, nää
<maxjezy> alla bilderna kommer från samma kamera
<maxjezy> med samma inställningar
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> LÃ¥ter konstigt ...
<realubot> Hårddisken är säkert dålig. Köp en ny. Eller nätagget.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ligger bilderna på samma disk/partition?
<maxjezy> realubot, japp
<maxjezy> as-skumt
<maxjezy> inte för att låta pro-windows men, såna här problem finns inte på den mörka sidan
<maxjezy> nu kommer ja få  ett par PM där arga fanboys näthatar mig.
<Barre> maxjezy: det problemet har jag varken på Ubuntu (12.10) eller OSX
<maxjezy> Barre, tyvärr kan ja inte köra 12.10
<maxjezy> as-soppigt grafikstöd där, för mitt kort.
<maxjezy> inga drivisar funkar med över 800x600 pixl
<maxjezy> finns det någon annan filhanterare som har previews?
<Philip5> dolphin i kde har previews ;)
<maxjezy> skumt att den ger previews på 18 av 20 bilder
<maxjezy> nautilus
<maxjezy> Barre, jag tycker mig se en gemensam nämnare mellan bilderna som inte visas som previews
<maxjezy> alla är över 11 MB stora
<maxjezy> medans de under 10 MB visas utan problem
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/gloobus-preview-update-brings-gtk3-and.html
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du kollat på nautilus inställningar
<Kurdistan> dolphin är faktiskt bättre än nautilus
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, wtf
<maxjezy> jo, tittade nu i inställningar
<maxjezy> det var iklickat som standard att inte visa filer över 10 mb
<maxjezy> endå visades några filer som är större än 10 mb
<maxjezy> snacka om puckad inställning
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tack för att du hjälpte mig
<maxjezy> kurden har visat sig vara kanalens ubuntu guru
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> alla andra får bakläxa!
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-10
<huttan> morgon
<Barre> Nafallo: vilken då? och skall du verkligen skapa buggar, skall man inte försöka ta bort dem? ;)
<Barre> Nafallo: ahhh.. ser den nu... snyggt Nafallo ? =)
<andol> Barre, Nafallo: Nu blir ju även vi andra nyfikna :) Buggnummer?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Singa> Är det redan morgon?.. shit vad jag missat saker
<andol> Singa: Visst är det jobbigt när det händer? :)
<Barre> andol: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bug/1289503
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289503 in net-snmp (Ubuntu) "btrfs mounts missing from hrFSTable" [Undecided,New]
<andol> Barre: Danke
<Singa> Verkligen andol  :P
<andol> Singa: Fick något skoj gjort då?
<Singa> Nja, nästan andol !
<Singa> Gör en terminalvisare för SL i realtid fast den greppar en gpstag där jag är så jag alltid får tider nära mig
<Singa> I python dessutom, rätt roligt men lite knepigt med gps shitten
<andol> Nice!
<kernelpanic> ey, är det någon som vet vad man ska köra när twidge ger mig "user error (Bad response: 401)"
<kernelpanic> kör version 1.0.8
<kernelpanic> hittar ingen lösning för den versionen :/
<kernelpanic> alternativt om någon kan rekommendera en bra terminalbaserad twitterklient
<einand> Om någon har lust, så kan ni väl svara på 5 lätta frågor att vara objekt för fotografering https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1jHy_VVXuAhmLIUDZudvX1p5J_ExpzVLLDCcEXPgCiC4/viewform
<andol> einand: Finns det inte en mängd "beror på" där?
<einand> andol: på vilken fråga?
<andol> Framförallt så borde väl lagen ha olika åsikter kring nakenheten beroende på personens ålder...
<andol> Sen gällande publicering så har jag även för mig att det görs skillnad på ifall personen är fotots huvudobjekt eller ifall en del utav en folkmassa, men det är mest något jag har för mig som sagt.
<einand> andol: jo, under 18år är inte tillåtet, så visst där har du rätt
<einand> andol: nix, lagen gör ingen skillnad där
<andol> ...och när jag ändå har åsikter, åsyftar göra-skillnad enbart fråga nummer två eller även fråga nummer ett?
<einand> FÃ¥r fotografera och publisera dig hur jag vill
<einand> dock får jag inte publicera. Om bilden uppfattas som kränkade
<einand> men generelt kan man säga ja
<andol> Å andra sidan med tanke på hur mycket gråskala det finns kring vad som är kränkande eller ej så vill man i sådant fall rimligen vara rätt säker på sin sak innan man publicerar en nakenbild på någon, vilket man ju iofs även kunna tycka från ett moral/hyfs-perspektiv.
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<brokensht> "Var noga med att tänka på hur tror lagen säger. Inte hur din egna moral eller känsla är."
<brokensht> Inte ens uppenbara felmeningar fixas?
<brokensht> Det är för övrigt fullständigt skit samma vad någon lag säger.
<brokensht> När videon sprids där 13-åriga Sara gråtpullar framför camen på Skype.
<brokensht> Då hjälper inga lagar och regler.
<brokensht> Hon måste ha vettiga föräldrar/vuxna som förklarar hur saker funkar.
<brokensht> Innan hon gör dumma saker.
<johanbr> dagens varning: använd inte telnet från en flygplats
<johanbr> www.qdb.us/304203
 * andol har hört att säkerhetsfolk på flygplatser är kända för att uppskatta humor...
<hjd> hej nån som kör magine här
<u1204> hey, does anybody here know an online shop in Sweden, where I can buy electronic components?
<andol> u1204: https://www.elfa.se/ perhaps?
<u1204> thanks, it looks good. Can you recommend any more?
<hjd> nån som kör magine stramings tjänst
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-11
<huttan> morron
<andol> huttan: Vem är du och vad har du gjort med huttan? :)
<hjd> hej nån som kör magine i linux?
<realubot> SVT skyller Mellodifestivalens dåliga tittarsiffror på Netflix. Är Netflix på väg att slå ut svensk television?
<hjd> hej nån som kör magine i linux?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> Coffe, delhage: jag måste eventuellt avboka den 29:e :[
<Coffe> Barre: no can do
<hjd> har nån fått widewine fungera bra i linux
<premsun> Försök med att fråga en fråga.
<premsun> Istället för att bara skita ut lite bokstäver utan inbördes ordning.
<andol> premsun: Försök vara lite mindre otrevlig?
<andol> hjd: Fast i och med att du verkar inte få så mycket till response här kan det även vara en idé att försöka med forumet http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ alt. mailinglistan https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-se
<hjd> tack andol
<hjd> får nog bli back to wondblows
<hjd> widewine verka ej fungera 100
<hjd> och det finns ej mycke info ute där om att magine funkar i det 100
<andol> hjd: magine som i http://magine.com/?
<hjd> ja
<andol> Trist att så många tjänster har valt att använda teknik som är inte stöds i Linux-miljö.
<andol> Åtminstone för egen del är dessa filmtjänster det enda som påminner mig om att jag kör ett "annorlunda" operativsystem.
<premsun> Det är väl inget problem med just det? Bara en galning skulle använda en strömmade betaltjänst för video.
<andol> <--- galning
<HeMan> jag betalar också gärna för strömande video
<andol> HeMan: Antagligen vi som börjar bli gamla, förlorat lite för många hjärnceller, etc.
<delhage> Barre: meeeen
<einand> hjd: Magine fungerar utmärkt i linux, debian
<einand> Dom är sjysta, kör bara "öppna" drm standarder
<hjd> asså?
<hjd> vad kör du med då
<einand> Kör chrome, debian och drog ner googles drm grejs
<hjd> via wine då eller?
<einand> Widevine
<einand> nä, Widevine finns native för linux
<hjd> tycker magine verka svara ättre i linux än win
<einand> https://tools.google.com/dlpage/widevine
<hjd> ohh
<einand> eller nä, inte på den länken
<einand> hum.. hittade någon iaf
<hjd> kör wine via firefox och widewine
<einand> kanske var en hemmasnickard då. Börja med magine när det var pre-beta för 1.5år sedan så minnes inte exakt hur jag fick igång det
<hjd> men får bara halv screen bild
<einand> jasså?
<hjd> ja
<hjd> du kör ej me det nu eller?
<hjd> hej är de nån som kör magine med ubuntu ::P?
<Umeaboy> Var i dconf var det man ändrade för att Stäng ner, Minimera, Maximera skulle hamna på höger sida i varje fönster?
<Umeaboy> Jag föredrar höger.
<maxjezy> spandy andy på youtube är grym
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/SpandyAndyDotCom
<hjd> är winblows 8,1 nått att ha :P?
<huttan> hjd: jepp
<hjd> okok
<huttan> hjd: det heter Windows
<hjd> :P
<hjd> får testa de då
<hjd> för bannat att man ej får widewie funka
<maxjezy> oy
<huttan> maxjezy: go kväll
<hexabit_m> God kväll allihopa. :)
<huttan> hej hexabit_m
<huttan> det va ett tag sen
<hexabit_m> Tjena huttan!
<hexabit_m> Ja hur är läget?
<huttan> suttit o knullat c# o javascript i 13h, rätt mör
<huttan> ta bort pageload med massa ajax hejsan
<hexabit_m> Hahaha ok
<hexabit_m> Hatar c#
<hexabit_m> Javascript är ok. :)
<huttan> aa, eller jag hatar att sitta i win o utveckla vadsom rättare sagt
<hexabit_m> Samma här.
<huttan> c# i sig är helt ok
<maxjezy> huttan du med du med :)
<hexabit_m> Brb
<hexabit_m3> Wtf? Disconnect hela tiden..
<molgrum> hur sätter man en flagga till kärnan nu igen i ubuntus grub, trycka "e"?
<Philip5> sätta den permanent eller tillfälligt?
<molgrum> först tillfälligt, ska testa radeon DPM
<molgrum> sen om det funkar bra så permanent :)
<Philip5> då gör man som du skrev att man trycker e och sedan när man redigerat så tror jag det är f10 för att köra den tillfälliga ändringen. det står i grub då vad man trycker
<Philip5> vid boot alltså
<molgrum> okej, ska prova om det lugnar ner mitt radeon-kort
<molgrum> verkar fungera bra, hur sätter jag det permanent? :)
<Philip5> använd någon grub frontend eller lägg in det manuellt
<Nils_> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med lite Ubuntu frågor.. Håller på med ett arbete
<Nils_> ?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hur smart kan datorn bli" Kunskapskanalen 20:05-21:00. bl.a jeopardydatorn, enigma-knäckaren i bleachly park, övervakningskamror som följer människor, robotar som lär sig sina kroppar. (repris från i fjol, repris fre,lör,mån)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> Är så jävla trött på 9 månaders uppgraderingar
<peyam> vf kan dem inte göra LTS av alla?
<chees_> hej nån som kör magine i linux
<peyam> näää
<peyam> vet inte ens vad d e
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-12
<Peyam> Jag är här
<Peyam> om ngn undrar. på win 7
<maxjezy> modigt
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> xubuntu 13.04 had problem m ed hdmi o det fanns inte uppdatering för cononical lr va fan de heter slutat med updateringar till raring
<huttan> morgon
<huttan> här vare tyst
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<andol_> morgens
<einand_> mina skyltar åkte ner efter 9 dagar, rätt ok ändå
<maxjezy> hej
<larsemil> hej
<HeMan> hejhej
<larsemil> hejhejhej
<larsemil> 1 1 2 3
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har lärt min 7-åring fibonacci...
<larsemil> och jag min!
<HeMan> lol
<larsemil> han tyckte vi kunde ha det som skoluppgift till de andra barnen
<HeMan> hehe
<larsemil> han satt och räknade upp till ganska många tusen
<larsemil> utan miniräknare
<HeMan> cool! tror vi stannade på 987
<HeMan> körde även 1+1=2,2+2=4,4+4=8,8+8=16 osv upp till 1024
<maxjezy> min 3 åring räknar till 18, det gör pappsen så stolt.
<HeMan> maxjezy: visst är det skoj!
<maxjezy> HeMan: japp det är fasiken skojs :)
<maxjezy> och hon vet när klockan är tio i 8 på den analoga urtavlan
<maxjezy> 8 är en favoritsiffra här hemma
<larsemil> HeMan: http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/
<HeMan> larsemil: det där var banne mig tarvligt!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hade ju tänkt jobba i eftermiddag
<larsemil> HeMan: :)
<HeMan> larsemil: nu kommer jag kör det där "bara eeeen gång till" hela eftermiddagen
<larsemil> ja men en gång till är ju inget problem
<maxjezy> är det någon som vill köpa 2 st surfplattor?
<maxjezy> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NT.L1NAA.001
<maxjezy> denna model
<arcsky> tjena grabbar, om jag kör ubuntu live cd från usb. kan man spara ändringar då så om man bootar upp imorgon så är det sparat ?
<Coffe> arcsky: beror på hur dui skapade livecd.
<andol> arcsky: Lätt att testa om inte annat? Företrädevis med en fil du inte lagt ner alltför mycket möda på :)
<arcsky> ultraiso i windows skapade jag den
<arcsky> nej den sparas ej
<premsun> Är "jiddra" ett göteborgskt uttryck? Trodde länge att det var blatteslang, men det verkar som om det kommer från göteborgsslang?
<R2D2_66> tjoho
<R2D2_66> Någon som vill hjälpa mej lite
<chees_> hej nån som kör magine via ubunti :P
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vår unika röst" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-21:50. om maskiner o robotar som pratar el använder ljud. kul om hatet när barbie-liberation bytte röstchip mellan barbie-docka o soldat-docka (repris tor,fre,sön)
<David-A> tidigare på tv "Uppdrag granskning" SVT 20:00-21:00. många är väldigt godtrogna o naiva o några utnyttjar det, kanske helt reflexmässigt. (repris tor,sön,tis)
<David-A> nu på tv "Skandalen i Fukushima" Kunskapskanalen 21:50-22:45. myndigheterna är måna om att radiakmätarna inte visar för höga värden (repris från några dar sen, repris om några dar)
<premsun> Är du en bot?
<David-A> det säjer jag inte
<Draken> hur skapar man en bbs inet
<Draken> hur skapar man en bbs i inet
<Draken> går det ?? en  bbs ?? i inet ??
<David-A> bbs=bulletin board system?  inet=internet?
<Draken> ja bbs på internet
<David-A> bbs låter 80-tal. duger det med cms i stället?
<Draken> skal läsa
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-13
<Peyam> back in the air
<Peyam> ska nog köra Arch nu
<Peyam> fucking ubuntu, dödar mig
<Peyam> med gamla programvaror
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> ngn som saknat mig?
<peyam> så?
<huttan> morgon allihopa
<huttan> nån här som e kung på jquery?
<andol> Antar att man bör kunna mer än att veta att det har något med javascript att göra? :)
<huttan> andol: sluta nu
<maxjezy> godmorgon
<larsemil> huttan: vad är problemet?
<hexabit> Kan man verkligen heta Tess Tickles?
<hexabit> eller Alotta Vajaina?
<hexabit> hehehe galet sköna namn ialla fall :)
<K350> Jag har ett SIM kort (A) med tfn nr (x). Tar ut det & sätter in SIM kort (B) med tfn nr (y). Därefter SMS:ar någon till tfn nr x på SIM kort A. Jag tar ut SIM kort B och sätter in SIM kort A igen. Kommer jag då att kunna se/ta emot det SMS:et?
<einand_> Jag hatar Openoffice och Excel och liknande program
<Coffe> K350: beror ju på telefon men menar du att de skickats eller om du får det ?
<K350> Coffe: SMS:et har skickats av någon annan till ett tfn nummer på ett SIM kort jag just då inte hade i telefonen. Jag undrar om jag kan se/ta emot det SMS:et när jag väl sätter in SIM kortet med det tfn nummer till vilket SMS:et skickades till?
<Coffe> k350 man sätter i sin telefon hur länge sms centralen ska spara ett olevererat sms
<Coffe> TTL  för sms sätter man i sändande enheten
<Coffe> default tror jag är en vecka
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> HeMan:  tjenare sötnöt
<HeMan> visste ni att TTL i ipv4 egentligen ska räknas i sekunder?
<HeMan> Coffe: yo!
<K350> Coffe: Ok, som om default är, eller brukar vara, en vecka så borde jag kunna ta emot det SMS:et när jag satt in rätt kort uppfattar jag det som.
<Coffe> K350: ja
<K350> Vet ni filen sim_SIM_00001.vcf är för något?
<bamsefar> HeMan: What?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jupps
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det var enklare att räkna routing-hopp
<bamsefar> Typ
<HeMan> larsemil: "bara eeeeen gång till!"
<einand_> K350: Beror på, mångs smart fånar skiter i det, men äldra telefoner sparar sms:et på simkortet
<larsemil> HeMan: sitter du fortfarande? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: mmm
<larsemil> jag spelade en gång sen fick det räcka
<HeMan> larsemil: 6544 är mitt highscore
<larsemil> skulle man inte till 1024? :)
<andol> 2048-spelet? :)
<larsemil> 2048 var det ja
<HeMan> larsemil: whut? en gång? sneaky bastard!
<premsun> Jag försöker hitta "Nya äventyr med Nalle Puh" digitalt. Samtliga episoder, och måste vara på svenska.
<premsun> Alltså original-Disney-TV-serien.
<premsun> Från sent 1980-tal till tidigt 1990-tal.
<premsun> Hittar bara enstaka episoder. :(
<premsun> MÃ¥ste ha alla.
<premsun> Inte mycket bra torrentar på TPB.
<premsun> PÃ¥ svenska.
<HeMan> premsun: dock är inte detta #warez
<premsun> Jo, det är det.
<premsun> :|
<K350> einand_: Aha, har du förresten någonsusning om var på telefonen SMS sparas? Ligger dom i det där microchippet hårddisken eller?
<einand_> K350: vad är det för telefon?
<HeMan> einand_: en K350? :-P
<einand_> lol
<premsun> De ligger i SÄPO:s server.
<premsun> Med ditt hela namn associerat.
<einand_> eller FRA
<premsun> Man måste vara knäpp om man fortfarande använder en nallefon.
<HeMan> premsun: för att?
<einand_> troligare med FRA, för då krävs inga lagar, eller tillstånd. Som SÄPO skulle kräva
<K350> einand_: En android och en galaxy
<einand_> K350: Android sparar SMS i en SQLITE fil, på det inbyggda minnet
<K350> einand_: Alltså HTC desire - android och en Samsung Galaxy
<premsun> HeMan: Övervakningsvansinne?
<HeMan> premsun: trodde du menade gammal mobiltelefon
<K350> einand_: Oh, så det kommr man inte åt via USB koppling till datorn?
<HeMan> premsun: typ en K350
<larsemil> nu bootar ogg sin jolla. spännande
<einand_> K350: njea, går att komma åt om den är rotad
<HeMan> larsemil: pics or it didn't happend!
<K350> ehm..syftar ni på K-350 miniubåten eller på keso i mejeriavdelningen? :-)
<einand_> K350: fast finns SMS->cvs program
<einand_> csv menar jag
<K350> einand_: aha..okej
<einand_> mobiltelefon är ju det bästa, om man inte vill bli övervakad, köper en "engångstelefon" för 199kr på ica, och ett kontantkort som delats ut gratis på stan
<HeMan> einand_: du blir antagligen övervakad ändå men det kan vara svårare att knyta telefonen till dig
<huttan> larsemil: tack det löste sig
<einand_> HeMan: klart att jag blir övervakad, eller mobilen blir. Därför man får förflytta sig anonymt till ett ställe långt ifrån en.
<HeMan> einand_: jo
<HeMan> einand_: bara se till att den aldrig startas i närheten av där man bor
<premsun> HeMan: Nä... menar alla former av bärbara telefoner.
<premsun> (Ja, även stationära, men de finns knappt längre.)
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zxtqr4v91ngex27/IMG_20140313_105530.jpg
<premsun> Telefon = direktlänk in i hemmet för staten.
<premsun> Avlyssna hej vilt.
<premsun> Mardrömslikt.
<HeMan> premsun: det är lite trixigt att komunicera helt under radarn
<HeMan> larsemil: yey!
<larsemil> nu hände det. tack vare bilden
<einand_> HeMan: och att telefonen kasseras efter användning
<einand_> premsun: du kan ju köra en krypterad lina på mobilen
<premsun> Nej...
<premsun> Då måste mottagaren ha en massa specialutrustning också.
<premsun> Och förresten är hela hårdvaran skapad enkom för att kränka användarens privatliv.
<einand_> premsun: nej
<einand_> "alla" mobiler idag klarar av att installera tredjeparts mjukvara
<Guest18613> men jobbig du är då nameserv
<larsemil> min helt okvalicifierade gissning är att hårdvaran i telefoner är gjord för att kommunicera med
<Guest18613> larsemil: sekundärt
<larsemil> kanske blir jag lika vis som du när jag får på min foliehatt!
<einand> Jag är inte på något sätt foliehatt, men sett vad det går att använda till
<larsemil> absolut!
<einand> så håller mig bara till konkreta saker och inte spekulationer vad man kan använda det till
<larsemil> men den primära anledningen till att det finns mobiltelefoner är inte för avlyssning
<larsemil> det är en bisats till att vi väljer att kommunicera med dem
<einand> Var inte det när dom uppfanns, men idag är det nog vanligare att olika företag och organisationer vill veta vart du är, än att kommunicera
<einand> Så länge du inte jobbar i telefonen, så får du garanterat flera förfrågningar om din position, än telefonsamtal
<larsemil> av de appar jag har installerat ja
<larsemil> självklart
<larsemil> men de utnyttjar min kommunikation. de är inte anledningen till den. viktig skillnad.
<einand> klart att det är anledningen till den
<einand> annars hade mobiler inte behövt ha gps
<larsemil> jag är naiv. jag väljer att tro att mobiler har gps för att vi ska kunna använda platstjänster såsom navigering. att det sedan använts till annat är en bisats till vår kommunkation igen.
<HeMan> larsemil: +1
<einand> Absolut, säkert avsikten från början. Fast då hade den vart enbart user-trigged. Ser inte poängen med att kunna aktivera den på distans
<HeMan> einand: kan man det?
<einand> HeMan: Ja
<HeMan> einand: med mening eller en bugg?
<einand> med mening
<larsemil> einand: jag stänger av det på min mobil.
<larsemil> var god aktivera.
<maxjezy> fotbojan existerar endast pga att man ska tro att man inte bär en fotboja när man bär sin mobiltelefon
<maxjezy> nu vet ni var ni hörde det först
<einand> Jobbade med en advokat en gång, som tog fram ett exempel där SÄPO aktiverat både GPS och Microfon på mobil på distans. Så är 100% övertygad om att detta inte är en folihat
<HeMan> maxjezy: hu?
<maxjezy> HeMan, mobiltelefonen är en praktisk fotboja för alla som inte ens är straffade, visst man är fri att röra sig fritt men man övervakas i fall att
<einand> maxjezy: ;)
<HeMan> maxjezy: heh
<HeMan> maxjezy: du har ju dina idéer
<maxjezy> jag har en nokia 301
<HeMan> maxjezy: hur går det förresten med företagen?
<maxjezy> HeMan, funderar på att sätta mig i konkurs
<HeMan> maxjezy: smart...
<maxjezy> och idka näringsförbudssamlag med en toppchef på microsoft
<maxjezy> HeMan: hur går det med dina bitcoins
<HeMan> maxjezy: fint!
<maxjezy> du vill inte offta 0.0005 bitcoins till en fattig jävel?
<maxjezy> de komme bara vara till ett värde av 4k om dina går upp till 1 mille.
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp, du för köpa för 4k
<maxjezy> 1,5 som du räknade på.,
<maxjezy> kan ja inte få köpa för 4 ggr priset som de ligger på nu
<maxjezy> dvs, typ 20tkr st
<einand> priset sätts när köpare och säljare kommeröverens
<einand> går inte säga att värdet ligger på en viss nivå
<maxjezy> einand, vi kommer aldrig överense
<HeMan> maxjezy: då förlorar jag ju på det!
<einand> Jag saknar mina 100 bitcoins nu
<maxjezy> HeMan, men idag är du en vinnare
<maxjezy>  om du säljer dyrare än alla andra
<larsemil> http://www.accentmagasin.se/missbruk/kopplingen-mellan-bitcoin-och-droghandel-tatare-an-vantat/
<HeMan> maxjezy: men jag långtidssparar
<einand> larsemil: inte lika roligt att skriva om alla seriösa handlar. Du kan garanterat göra samma artikel om USD med
<maxjezy> precis
<einand> var det inte någon undersökning som kom fram till ett typ alla USD hade knark på sig
<maxjezy> knark kan man köpa med en gammal nokia
<larsemil> fast just den där tyckte jag var lite intressant.
<larsemil> jag sållar.
<maxjezy> om den har stöd för swish
<maxjezy> eller sms
<einand> http://www.overvakad.se/
<maxjezy> den här kanalen är övervakad av ett datalagringssystem
<maxjezy> ubuntulog_ kallas det
<maxjezy> nu vet ni var ni hörde det senast
<ePax> Freenode variant av FRA?
<ePax> (;
<einand> finns nog ganska många flera, kanalen är övervakad av min irc server också
<maxjezy> einand, jo, alla vill sälja info numera
<maxjezy> till ryssen
<maxjezy> kalla kriget har bara börjat
<einand> lätt sätt att tjäna pengar på
<maxjezy> bankerna har strypt mina tillgångar ser jag
<maxjezy> de har börjat använda captcha och de vet att jag inte tar mig förbi dessa
<einand> Vilken bank använder du då?
<maxjezy> kapiton
<einand> Varför använder du dig av en bank?
<maxjezy> https://kapiton.se/login
<einand> inte direkt så man har någon som helst nytta av det när det gäller bitcoins
<maxjezy> kolla den där captcha'n
<maxjezy> helt omöjlig
<hexabit> Någon som använder Litecoin, eller är det bara bitcoin som gäller?
<einand> WTF,  den capchan kan ju inte någon med normalsyn läsa
<maxjezy> einand, de jag menar
<maxjezy> nu är mina bitcoins strypta
<maxjezy> och inte fan svarar supporten på banken heller
<einand> maxjezy: refresha några gånger, så fick jag en lättare
<maxjezy> einand: du tror den är lättare, men den är bara placebo.
<maxjezy> den funkar inte
<einand> men seriöst, 49 av 50 gånger går det inte läsa den
<einand> maxjezy: iaf, bitcoins finns ingen anledning att ha på en bank, du får väl inte ens ränta?
<maxjezy> nej, fast det skyddar lite mot egenidioti
<einand> kör en säkerhetskopia på 3-4 ställen så är risken minimal
<maxjezy> har hänt att man kastat plånboken i en formatering
<einand> maxjezy: så jag blev av med 100 bitcoins
<maxjezy> jag blev av med mina bitcoins så med
<maxjezy> men jag hade bara till ett värde av småpengar
<einand> samma här, var vär någon hundring på den tiden
<maxjezy> men idag hade de varit värda kanske 2-3 månaders medlemskap på swearnet
<einand> betalar man med bitcoins där?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> eller kreditkort
<einand> inet skall börja acceptera bitcoins
<maxjezy> pizza24.se accepterar bitcoins
<maxjezy> men pizzerian jag beställt ifrån accepterar inte mig som kund
<maxjezy> de svarar inte på beställningen
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.546804/inet-vill-lata-dig-kopa-datorn-med-bitcoin?queryText=inet
<einand> maxjezy: värdelöst
<maxjezy> ja, kör onlinepizza tills det är löst fan
<einand> min fast finns inte ens med på pizza24
<maxjezy> enda gången ja köpt på pizza24 har varit med faktura
<maxjezy> så fick jag hår och metall i maten och kastade maten
<maxjezy> och rev fakturan
<einand> Jag fick en dålig pizza en gång, och eftersom jag betalade med kort, gick jag tillbanken och krävde tillbaka pengarna efter pizzerian vägra
<maxjezy> de var sista gången jag åt asiatiskt
<maxjezy> fyfan, om pizzan är dålig är det svårt att få rätt
<maxjezy> min tjej klagade på pizzerian och han blev hotfull och började kasta sås på henne
<einand> Tja, banken skiter i det, dom är skyldiga att lämna tillbaka pengarna
<einand> sedan får pizzerian stämma banken om dom har lust
<maxjezy> sen kastade han kontanter på henne som om hon vore en strippa
<ePax> Jag har en Japlapeno från Butterfly labs för att testa bitcoin världen :D
<ePax> Men man blir inte direkt rik på den
<maxjezy> ePax, hur går det då?
<maxjezy> någonting öht?
<HeMan> larsemil: "bara eeeeen gång till"
<ePax> Det går segt... Man ska ha någonting kraftullare
<maxjezy> ePax, akta dig, det är en scam det där, du används som bitcoinbrytare utan någon säkerhet, om gruvan rasar sitter du där i och önskar att du fick se solen en gång till
<maxjezy> och om inte media täcker dig, då är du nästan spansktalande.
<maxjezy> allt rent metaforiskt givetvis
<maxjezy> men om du vill tjäna riktiga pengar gör du affärer med mig
<maxjezy> den enda riktiga regeln är att inte göra affärer i män i bikini
<ePax> maxjezy, Det här är ju enbart en kul grej att prova på. Jag planerar inte direkt på att skaffa en mining-farm direkt.
<ePax> maxjezy, haha :D
<maxjezy> bankjävel alltså. faaan ta kapitonj.
<maxjezy> jag ska tårta den där jävla sebastian som ligger bakom sidan
<HeMan> maxjezy: ha! då kan du inte göra affärer med mig!
<maxjezy> HeMan, får jag inte tillträde in i dig med bikini på?
<HeMan> maxjezy: nope
<maxjezy> eller har du alltid bikini på? och tvingar herrar med med kostym in i dig?
<maxjezy> nu blev jag förvirrad av min egen teori
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> http://www.flashback.se/artikel/3842/internets-fiender-2014-ny-rapport-fran-reportrar-utan-granser
<premsun> Det enda konstiga med den historien är väl att maxjezy på allvar tror att en mellanösternbabbe skulle visa minsta respekt för en snorkig nippertippa till svensk tjej som begär pengarna tillbaka för den pizza som han förmodligen spottar på innan gräddning så fort en svensk beställer.
<maxjezy> premsun, det kan ingen veta tyvärr.
<maxjezy> premsun; nippertippa är  väl något positivt?
<maxjezy> premsun: tror du jag får mer respekt om jag beställer pizzan?
<premsun> maxjezy: "ni´ppertippa, fåfäng, något uppnosig flicka eller ung kvinna (något nedsättande)."
<premsun> maxjezy: Endast mycket marginellt.
<maxjezy> låter mer som en tolkningsfråga
<premsun> Ja, jag skulle inte säga nej till en flickvän med de egenskaperna.
<premsun> Uppnosig men inte odräglig.
<maxjezy> nä, jag tror faktiskt de flesta pizzeriaägare är bra
<maxjezy> men de klart att de finns rövskägg överallt.
<maxjezy> de värsta företaget i svensk historia är ju endå radiotjänst och där är det knappast några mellanösternbabbar som jobbar
<premsun> De ska ha svenskar i pizzeriorna. De som står där är ändå inte italienska för fem öre.
<premsun> Och även om de vore italienska är det inte samma pizzarätt som härstämmar från Italien.
<maxjezy> men de är väl väldigt få pizzerior som hävdar det?
<premsun> Spelar inte så stor roll vad de säger.
<premsun> Märkligt ändå tycker jag det är att många saker kan gå runt.
<premsun> Det måste vara något jag missar.
<premsun> I fallet pizzeria kanske det mitt på dagen kommer massor med folk på samma gång eller något, som jag aldrig tänkt på eller sett.
<maxjezy> de säljer droger vid sidan av
<maxjezy> så gör de här i sundsvall iaf, på minst en pizzeria.
<maxjezy> för de hittade massor med anfetamin i en frys på en pizzeria
<premsun> Det kan inte alla göra.
<premsun> Och förresten kan man lika gärna ta som exempel en klassisk korvkiosk.
<premsun> Även där känns det inte som att folk står på rad precis.
<maxjezy> det kan vara så att det finns ett annat "ställe" inom samma företag som backar upp en förlustkassa.
<maxjezy> inte helt ovanligt att ett till synes välmående företag KK:ar pga en infekterad del av företaget
<maxjezy> korvmojjen kan vara mer av något samhällsnyttigt ägaren vill behålla för att göra samhället trevligt
<maxjezy> även fast det går back
<maxjezy> fast mest troligt är det väl att maffian tar en bit av kakan och restaurangmomsen sänks för att fylla upp den biten
<ePax> Det är inne med sushi istället för korv. En ny svensk maträtt.
<Anarieth> sushi är en gudagåva :P
<maxjezy> jo, sushi är bra
<maxjezy> finns ett sushiställe på tunnelbanan i japan som det gjorts en dokumentär om
<maxjezy> jiro dreams of sushi
<maxjezy> stället har 3 michelin stjärnor
<maxjezy> det kostar typ 2000 dollar att äta där har jag för mig
<premsun> maxjezy: Bra teorier.
<maxjezy> premsun: jo, jag är bra på sånt
<maxjezy> sådärja, 5 korv med bröd fick jag i mig
<maxjezy> dagens lunch här hemma, fanns inte mycket annat att välja på
<ePax> Man borde beskatta sushi lika mycket som tobak. :)
<maxjezy> eller tobak lika mycket som sushi
<maxjezy> med tanke på kärnkraftskatastrofen och det läckande radioaktiva avfallet som drar ut i stilla havet så borde man sänka priset på fisk
<maxjezy> speciellt tonfisken borde bli billigare
<maxjezy> men den blir dyrare
<einand> det kanske är något man skall starta, typ "klarna" fast för bitcoins
<hexabit> Yes! Möte igen. Älskar att sitta helt still en hel timme utan tangentbord.
<hexabit> Hatar att sitta still utan mitt tangentbord....
<hexabit> Tänk på mig under denna svåra timme. :)
<premsun> Jag får motstridiga informationer från dig, hexabit.
<hexabit> premsun: Hur menar du?
<premsun> "Älskar att sitta helt still en hel timme utan tangentbord."
<premsun> "Hatar att sitta still utan mitt tangentbord...."
<hexabit> Ahaha
<hexabit> Jag tror du förstår hur jag menar.
<hexabit> Jag älskar att få bajs kastat på mig...
<hexabit> Det är på skoj :)
<premsun> Önskar att det fanns affärer där bara svenskar får handla. Vill inte gå utanför dörren längre i denna mardröm.
<andol> Ifall det fanns affärer där enbart svenskar fick handla, snarare det som skulle känna som en mardröm.
<premsun> För en vänsterextremist som dig, ja.
<premsun> Som inte begriper ditt eget bästa med noll överlevnadsinstinkt.
<andol> Inte visste jag att min bakgrund som småborgelig SSU:are gör mig till vänsterextremist :)
<einand> andol: Nej, det gör dig till extrem vänstern
<andol> einand: Mina tidigare politiska åsikter säger väl inte nödvändigtvis något om vad jag är nu? Men visst, ifall du klassar SSU som extrem vänster, vad använder du då för ordval kring de som ligger långt ut på vänsterkanten på riktigt?
<einand> andol: var väl mest sarkastisk, men ja
<maxjezy> om det ska finnas affärer där endast svenskar ska få handla borde man komma överense om vad som är en svensk
<einand> Jag försöker att inte värdera folk i höger eller vänster, så länge dom inte säger att dom tillhör ett block själv. För pratar man med en individ så har dom oftast åsikter som går över båda sidorna
<maxjezy> einand så sant så
<einand> maxjezy: olagligt med en sådan affär ;)
<maxjezy> jag är anti politiker
<Barre> vilket i sig är en väldigt politisk inställning ;P
<einand> jag gillar politik, och politiker. Därimot så skall åter igen bli straffbart att misskösa sitt jobb
<maxjezy> jag vill att alla i regeringen ska dö av lidande
<maxjezy> speciellt jan björklund
<einand> Vad har han gjort, Då tycker jag nog våran Ask är värre
<Barre> inte riktigt rätt kanal eller forum, vi kan väl fortsätta detta tugg på flashback eller någon annanstans
<maxjezy> einand, det är ofta vad de inte gjort som definerar dem hos mig
<einand> ok
<einand> iaf, idag är jag på humör att respektera Barre. Så vi kan snacka om detta någonannanstans. Senare
<maxjezy> jo, jag med
<maxjezy> har endå viktiga saker att göra
<einand> Samma här
<maxjezy> konstgödslet hämtar sig inte själv.
<einand> maxjezy: sluta upp med konstgödsel, ät lite laxermedel och spring lös själv
<maxjezy> var magsjuk förra veckan
<maxjezy> de hade varit riktig terror, fy fan va magsjuka luktar illa.
<maxjezy> effekterna av det.
<maxjezy> bryter SJ mot distansköpslagen?
<einand> maxjezy: på vilket sätt då?
<maxjezy> ångerrätt
<maxjezy> när man köper biljetter online
<maxjezy> man måste betala mer pengar för att ha "kan återbetalas" rätten
<einand> resor m.m. är väl ett av undantagen?
<maxjezy> de kan göra ett undantag för undantaget om man betalar 20 kr extra för biljetten
<maxjezy> maffia bakom dessa lagar också
<maxjezy> 3 § Bestämmelserna om informationsskyldighet i 7 § och om ångerrätt i 9–16 §§ gäller inte distansavtal där näringsidkaren på en bestämd dag eller under en bestämd tidsperiod skall tillhandahålla
<maxjezy> 1. inkvartering,
<maxjezy> 2. transport,
<maxjezy> 3. servering, catering eller någon annan liknande tjänst, eller
<maxjezy> 4. kulturevenemang, idrottsevenemang eller någon annan liknande fritidsaktivitet.
<maxjezy> Bestämmelserna om informationsskyldighet i 7 § och om ångerrätt i 9–16 §§ gäller inte heller distansavtal om försäljning av livsmedel eller andra varor för ett hushålls löpande förbrukning, om varorna skall levereras till en konsuments bostad eller arbetsplats i ett distributionssystem med regelbunden utkörning.
<maxjezy> om de på en bestämd tid ska tillhandahålla transport och den inte kommer på bestämd tid borde dessa bestämmelser utgå.
<einand> maxjezy: därför man använder kreditkort, då har du alltid rätt att ångra resan ;)
<maxjezy> kreditkort kräver väl kreditvärdighet?
<maxjezy> och de är väl endast ett fåtal privilegierade som har sånt?
<maxjezy> såna som bor i villa och ger sina ungar semester från helvetet.
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> mänskliga rättigheter, människovärdet och FN och DO borde bajsa på sig av detta.
<einand> Alla som inte är hos fogden kan få ett kreditkort, tror jag. Iaf alla stundenter
<maxjezy> fogden bestämmer inte sånt
<maxjezy> det är mer UC som gör sånt
<einand> UC
<maxjezy> ihop med bankerna
<maxjezy> bankerna agerar alltså för de rika på de fattigas basbelopp
<einand> fast är om du fått ett utlåtande av Fogden, som UC markerar det en anmärkning
<maxjezy> jo, fast UC kan markera utan fogden.
<maxjezy> jag kan ringa UC och spärra det själv.
<maxjezy> de skyller bara på fogden
<einand> Ja, fast inte i form av anmärkning
<einand> och då har du rätt till ekonomiskersättning om dom spärrat dig utan anledning
<maxjezy> kredit borde vara förbjudet
<einand> Nja, inte så länge lagarna inte skrivs om
<einand> idag är kreditlagarna så otroligt stabila
<einand> så det är den enda säkra betalningsmetoden
<maxjezy> det krävs en svensk vår för detta
<einand> Jag handlar nästan enbart med kreditkort, pga det stärka köpskyddet
<maxjezy> jag handlar nästan utslutande på postförskott
<maxjezy> pga min dåliga kreditvärdighet
<einand> Postförskott kostar för mycket, samt gäller att säljaren är pålitlig
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> Betalar man med KK så tar banken all risk
<maxjezy> kan man inte blåsa banken lätt då?
<maxjezy> istället för att blåsa försäkringsbolagen
<maxjezy> typ, bankbedrägeri
<einand> Kan man säkert.
<maxjezy> eller blir man markerad som fifflare?
<einand> Hänt ett par gånger att jag fått tillbaka pengarna
<einand> visserligen småbelopp
<einand> Fast varför skulle jag vilja blåsa banken?
<maxjezy> pengar
<maxjezy> brukar vara moroten
<maxjezy> eller spänningen
<einand> Finns garanterat folk som gör det.
<maxjezy> jo, kan tänka mig att det är vanligare än man tror
<einand> fast, så som lagarna är idag. Så är det banken som tar risken.
<einand> Så dom är nog inte allt förjusta i det
<maxjezy> är det kunden som tar risken så varför ska man då ha bank?
<maxjezy> därför får de nog fortsätta med sina överklasstjänster
<maxjezy> som endast överklassen, de med kreditkort får ta del av.
<einand> kreditkort har ju inget med vilken klass du tillhör
<einand> jag är inte på något sätt överklass, tror inte ens jag tillhör mellanklassen
<maxjezy> nu kanske du inte har fet kredit?
<maxjezy> jag menar de med kredit till att köpa villor, bilar osv.
<maxjezy> utan att ifrågasättas
<einand> Fast det är lån då.
<einand> Nä, jag har en kredit på 30.000
<einand> eller tja, kan använda upp till det
<einand> räntefritt 90 dagar
<maxjezy> en bank är en pantbank för de flesta
<maxjezy> men överklassen har en kod i systemet som tillåter dem att handla utan pant
<maxjezy> de bär ett helt annat blod än vi dödliga ircare
<einand> alla måste betala, även dom rika. Fast det märks inte lika mycket för dom
<einand> Klart att även rika lämnar pant
<maxjezy> jag har en kompis som jobbar på bank och jag har hört insider affärer om hur vissa står utanför hela systemet
<maxjezy> riskerna faller på alla kunder
<einand> Absolut gör dom det. Känner folk som fått två siffrigt miljonbelopp på under 0.01% ränta
<einand> pga att dom känner en bankdirektör
<maxjezy> de kan låna pengar på en bank och sätta in de på sparkonto på en anann och leva på räntan
<einand> Fast dom betalar på andra sätt, genom att på andra sätt vara extremt stora kunder i banken.
<maxjezy> dessutom har de aktier som är garanterade av bankerna
<maxjezy> vid förlust så förlorar de ingenting.
<maxjezy> då går banken in
<einand> Sedan så är jag för svågerförmåner.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.551276/sa-planerade-nsa-smitta-miljontals-med-skadlig-kod
<andol> Tja, själva grundproblemet (givet att man ser det som ett problem) är väl här snarare de stora skillnaderna i ekonomiska tillgångar. Resten känns mest som följdeffekter.
<einand> andol: precis
<maxjezy> andol, ja. problemet är att de har våldsmonopol och vi vanliga dödliga har inget att sätta emot
<maxjezy> hur de skaffat sina tillgångar hör inte hit anser dem.
<einand> de
<maxjezy> ormarna
<einand> så alla som är rika är ormar?
<maxjezy> i princip så är det så
<einand> Alltså, hur många dokument sitter Snowden på igentligen, var väl typ snart 1 år sedan han slutade på NSA och fortsätter läcka dokument
<maxjezy> Snowden är säkert en planerad läcka i ett informationskrig där känsliga uppgifter måste komma ut och nå framtida terrorister
<maxjezy> de kan inte skapa hur många falseflags som helst
<maxjezy> precis som assange
<maxjezy> antagligen är de medvetna om va de gör eller hjärntvättade till att göra det.
<maxjezy> insider eller utnyttjade av cia
<maxjezy> som fjärrstyrda frihetskämpar
<maxjezy> det är i princip helt omöjligt att idag fatta riktiga beslut på de underlag vi har då de kan vara manipulerade och skapade av ormar i gräset
<einand> Därför måste du verifiera det först
<einand> vilket inte är svårt
<maxjezy> fattar inte att elgiganten är så dåliga
<maxjezy> tänkte köpa mig 35mm 1.8 nikkor idag men vart ska ja hitta det?
<einand> Vad har dom nu gjort?
<maxjezy> dom har ingenting
<maxjezy> siba samma där
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-af-s35mm18gdx52mm/176187.4570/
<maxjezy> ingen butik i sverige har objektivet i lager
<einand> netonnet har
<maxjezy> tror inte vi har butik här
<maxjezy> uppsala är närmast
<maxjezy> 30 mil
<maxjezy> eller umeå
<maxjezy> vetefaen hur långt de är dit, långt är det iaf.
<hexabit> Finns det någon app liknande xlock?
<hexabit> Min dator brinner upp när jag använder xlock
<einand> maxjezy: beställa hem?
<einand> hexabit: varför suger det 100% cpu?
<hexabit> einand: Jag har ingen aning. Det blev så när jag fick min nya maskin.
<hexabit> Skumt
<maxjezy> einand, jo fast de tar sån tid
<maxjezy> bara netonnet har det i lager, och de har visst lång leveranstid
<einand> Leveranstiden host netonnet är väl så lång som man betalar för, DHL utskick har du ju samma dag
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Arsletransportor__BTM__09__51847021.htm?ca=4&w=1
<maxjezy> skönt namn på sitt fordon killen har
<markusdbx> Gah, jag slog på assistive technologies i xubuntu, nu kan jag inte logga in =/
<markusdbx> tips på var jag kan börja felsöka?
<maxjezy> google
<realubot> Går det inte att måla en rutt i Google Maps utan att skriva in koordinater?
<realubot> Eller "från" och "till".
<realubot> maxjezy: Tack för att du hjälpte markusdbx.
<maxjezy> realubot vassegåda
<markusdbx> maxjezy: funny =)
<markusdbx> maxjezy: löste det. Dock vet jag inte vad som var fel. Körde ssh in från en annan maskin och bara körde en apt-get upgrade (behövde ändå göras) =)
<markusdbx> tror inte ens att upgraden löste det, utan snarare blåste nån cache.
<maxjezy> ja det kanske är så
<maxjezy> Zambezi: du som tar dig fram på cykel
<maxjezy> vilken tum har din ram?
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Det beror lite på vilken cykel du menar. Det är olika på olika typer av cyklar. Sen beror det på hur lång man är med.
<maxjezy> om man är 176 cm och väger 88 kg
<maxjezy> och vill cykla normalt med en normal cykel
<maxjezy> är det 24 tum jag ska satsa på ?
<maxjezy> eller är det för litet?
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Storleksguider finns. Är inte alls hemma på det. Jag har två olika cyklar jag tränar på och de skiljer tre tum trots att de är gjorda för min längd. En normal cykel med eller utan skivbromsar? Rakt styre eller bockstyre?
<maxjezy> Zambezi, jag tänkte bara mest kolla på blocket
<maxjezy> men det är sjukt va dyrt de var
<maxjezy> inte en cykel under 5000kr
<maxjezy> kan ju köpa en ny för det
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Ska du köpa begagnat finns det många fällor. Drivlinan kan vara sliten och behöva bytas. Köper du med dämpare så kan den vara trasig. Dämpare ska du absolut undvika tycker jag.
<maxjezy> ja, men jag tror det är dåligt på blocket ännu för att våren inte kommit igång riktigt
<maxjezy> cykelstölderna har varit för få än
<maxjezy> men när de kommer igång och det börjar säljas ohederliga cyklar så pressas priserna
<andol> Barre: Du som också har en laptop utan ethernet, har du kollat något på att skaffa ett usb-nätverkskorts att plugga in sladdnät med?
<andol> (Eller någon annan för den delen.)
<delhage> andol: har inte testat själv men blivit rekommenderad http://www.diamondmm.com/ue3000-diamond-usb3-gigabit-ethernet-lan-network-adapter.html
<delhage> usb3
<andol> delhage: tackar, tackar.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Berlins underjordiska spioner" Kunskapskanalen 20:10-21:00. spiontunneln mellan väst- o östberlin. (repris från ifjol, repris igen lör,mån)
 * andol känner verkligen att Svenska Linuxföreningen är seriös...
<andol> "Testar funktionaliteten på listorna."
<huttan> go kväll kanalen
<David-A> !gokväll
<ubot2> Factoid 'gokv\xc3\xa4ll' not found
<David-A> !generic-hälsningsfras
<ubot2> David-A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-A> !ok
<ubot2> Factoid 'ok' not found
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Om du tänker köpa en stulen cykel för att det är billigare kan jag som landsvägscyklist bara säga att du förtjänar att brinna i helvetet.
<ePax> Det finns alltid billiga cycklar hos svartskallar
<ePax> (;
<ePax> maxjezy, vad var det du sa idag... babbe?
<maxjezy> nej, jag sa inte det.
<maxjezy> ePax, du måste ha misstolkat mig
<maxjezy> jag är precis som mona salin för ett godt språkbruk utan såna larvigheter.
<ePax> Jag kanske gjorde det.
<maxjezy> eller så skrev jag fel
<maxjezy> jag kanske skulle skriva babben
<maxjezy> som babben larsson
<ePax> (;
<maxjezy> youtube är nere
<maxjezy> Sorry, something went wrong.
<maxjezy> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-14
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kobra" SVT1 01:20-01:50. om luras (repris från ons, repris tis)
<Barre> andol: ja, det har jag funderat på många gånger, men det har slutat vid tanke varje gång. Jag har inte haft tid att surfa reda på vilken usb-dongel som är bäst pris/prestanda.
<andol> Barre: Men är det inte tanken som räknas? :)
<Barre> andol: lite så...
<Barre> andol: men det är mer så här. de få gånger jag behöver kabel-access så svär jag att jag inte införskaffat det. Men det händer så sällan att jag hinner glömma bort behovet.
<Barre> andol: http://se.startech.com/Networking-IO/Adapter-Cards/USB-3-to-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC-Network-Adapter~USB31000S ser väl OK ut?
<Barre> andol: finns på dustin för 344:- http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010665975/startech-usb-3-0-gigabit-adapter/
<hexabit> Godmorgon :)
<andol> Barre: Jorå
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> Morrn.
<delhage> Barre: bangar du på riktigt?
<delhage> morrn
<huttan> morgon kanalen
<Barre> delhage: som det ser ut nu så är det inte möjligt för mig att haka på :[  det skulle finnas en chans att jag kan, men det är inte troligt.
<delhage> Barre: blä
<delhage> vet du om coffe ändå ska åka?
<huttan> #ubuntu.se träff??
<delhage> huttan: http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-29-mars/
<huttan> fan verkar najs
<huttan> hackar ni på riktigt eller är det ett glorifierade ord för o lana ?
<huttan> glorifierat kanske
<Barre> delhage: jag antar det, men jag vet inte riktigt.
<ePax> Ordet hacka används nuförtiden för allt
<ePax> Fast eftersom ni alla är "*nix" gurus så är det helt ok att använda ordet hacka :D
<maxjezy> windows är mer guru att använda
<ePax> Du måste skämta
<maxjezy> det kräver till skillnad från linux lite kunskaper om datorer
<maxjezy> jo, jag skämtar
<maxjezy> godmorgon
<ePax> (;
<maxjezy> jag installerade ubuntu med wubi för ett par dagar sedan och efter installationen så frågade den om ja ville starta om datorn för att göra klart installationen
<maxjezy> jag har inte startat om datorn ännu
<maxjezy> jag valde att starta om manuellt vid ett senare tillfälle
<ePax> Det gör väl inget.
<Meerkat> synd att supporten för XP försvinner. Vore trevligt med en windowsinstallation i VBox som inte tar 30 gb.
<ePax> Någon som använder kvm/libvirt? Behöver lite hjälp med att confa eth0 och br0
<andol> ePax: Ska köra bryggat alltså?
<ePax> Markslap, Jag har en virtuell XP variant på jobbet..
<ePax> andol, Japp. Vad har jag för andra val?
<ePax> andol, Problemet som dyker upp är att när jag confar br0 då kan jag inte vnc-a till mina virtuella maskiner och inte heller hosten
<andol> ePax: Du kan låta värdmaskinen tillhandahålla ett routat nät, vilket i praktiken ofta handlar om ett NAT, vilket förövrigt är precis vad som gäller för default-nätverket.
<andol> ePax: Svårt att se hur bryggandet skulle ställa till just med vnc:andet, såtillvida det inte även har sönder nätverket i övrigt.
<ePax> andol, Men då får samtliga virtuella maskiner samma ip som hosten.... jag vill ha olika interna ip.
<ePax> andol, jag had enog confat det fel från början
<andol> ePax: Varför skulle samtliga virtuella maskiner ha/få samma ip som hosten?
<ePax> andol, Får dom inte det om man kör NAT?
<andol> Givet att du kör med bryggat så vill du i regel ge de virtuella maskinerna unika ip:n, inom samma lokala nätverk (nätmask) som värden.
<ePax> andol, japp
<andol> ePax: Fast kör du bryggat du NAT:ar du ju inte på värdmaskinen, även ifall du förstås kan ha det längre ut i nätverket.
<ePax> ok
<peyam> Fick återbetallningskrav från FK
<peyam> realubot, e du där?
<peyam> ingen e där?
<einand> jag är här
<einand> peyam: Vad har du gjort?
<peyam> bra
<peyam> jag sommarjobbade 2012
<peyam> nu måste jag betala beloppet för hela året
<einand> För vad då
<einand> bostadsbidrag?
<einand> sjukbidrag?
<peyam> bostads
<Meerkat> vad är poängen med bidrag om man måste betala tillbaka?
<einand> Meerkat: vad är poängen med bidrag om du klarar dig själv
<Meerkat> precis
<einand> ja, så om du får bidrag, och så visar det sig att du klara dig utmärkt utan det. Självklart skall du betala tillbaka
<peyam> ja
<Meerkat> en kontroll bör ske före, inte efter.
<peyam> men jag jobbade bara en sommar
<peyam> jag visste inte d
<maxjezy> peyam, hur mycket ska du betala tillbaka?
<peyam> 13000
<maxjezy> då är du 28 år eller yngre och fick bostadsbidrag i 10 månader?
<peyam> jag e studerande
<peyam> o e 25
<maxjezy> ett sommarjobb hit å dit är ju skitsamma
<peyam> :(
<maxjezy> jag säger som jag alltid gör
<maxjezy> man ska inte jobba
<maxjezy> om man har osäker ekonomi
<Meerkat> inte vitt i alla fall
<maxjezy> bättre att ta allt via bidrag.
<maxjezy> man blir lätt utan pengar en månad då å då och får problem med kassor hit å dit om man jobbar lite, det är antingen eller som gäller
<maxjezy> fast jobb eller bidrag
<maxjezy> vikarie osv är bara att leva osäkert
<maxjezy> synd att inte alla förstår detta, vikarier sabbar verkligen genom att gå på så osäkra anställningsformer.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men jag orkar inte
<peyam> vill ej jobba i sverige
<peyam> vill till usa
<peyam> får de jag förstjänar
<peyam> här får man bara skitlöner
<peyam> dessutom vill ej ha rasister på mig
<Meerkat> du tror löner är bättre i usa?
<andol> Tja, framförallt så är ju lönegapet större i USA, men både bättre och sämre löner.
<HeMan> jag får "Server error: Failed decrypting request" när jag försöker byta kerberos-lösenord med kpasswd
<HeMan> något tips vad det kan vara?
<HeMan> det går bra att checka ut en ticket
<peyam> andol, borde va lätt o tjäna mer om man är ingenjör
<HeMan> peyam: tänk på att det tillkommer en massa försäkringar när man jobbar i staterna
<peyam> no p
<peyam> då flyttar jag tbx till iran
<andol> peyam: Rätt mäcklig med visum också, först att få ett arbetsvisum över hvuud taget (såsom H1B), och sen när man väl har det är man därefter väldigt bunden till sin nuvarande arbetsgivare.
<peyam> har green card
<andol> Ah, det underlättare ju en del.
<HeMan> hmm, det går bra att byta lösen från en Debian-maskin men inte från en Ubuntu 13.10
<andol> HeMan: Låter ju då nästan som om det är någon version utav något bibliotek som väljer fel algrotim eller dyligt som default.
<HeMan> andol: jo
<andol> HeMan: Ska förövrigt bli trevligt att få en ursäkt att på nytt sätta sig in i Kerberos.
<HeMan> andol: yeah!
<HeMan> andol: kunskapsöverföring runt ldap och kerberos är för övrigt det som står på dagens agenda
<realubot> Vad är ett subnet prefix? Är det bara första delen av IP-numret eller är finns det en mer formell syntax för subnet prefix?
<realubot> peyam: Sverige är faktiskt ett gansak bra land.
<HeMan> realubot: det är väl det du får när du maskar subnät och ip-adressen?
<peyam> nää
<realubot> HeMan: Jag vet inte. Det är därför jag frågar.
<HeMan> andol: uppgraderade kdc'n så nu funkar det igen!
<huttan> realubot: det e egentligen bara ett satt att skriva ip/natmask pa ett kortare satt
<andol> HeMan: Någon aning kring varför det hjälpte att uppgradera, eller mest magiskt i största allmänhet?
<HeMan> andol: jag tror det var nyare version av kerberos-paketen
<HeMan> andol: jag såg att den var gammal så jag uppdaterade i stället för att felsöka
<andol> Ah
<maxjezy> jag försöker boota ubuntu men kommer till en svart skärm där det står något i toppen Busybox bla bla
<maxjezy> (iniftrms)
<maxjezy> initfrms)
<maxjezy> eller något sånt, vad är felet?
<HeMan> maxjezy: den hittar inte din installation när den ska komma ur initram
<HeMan> maxjezy: det kan vara lite olika anledningar, har du tex flytta någon hårddisk?
<maxjezy> nej, jag har bara installerat via wubi i windows
<maxjezy> och startat om datorn för att slutföra
<maxjezy> och det blir alltid såhär, oavsätt om ja kör en dedikerad partition och ren installation eller om jag installerar via wubi
<HeMan> maxjezy: kör du UEFI eller vanligt bios?
<ePax> UEFI är "evil" :D
<einand> ubuntu buggar med UEFI och Windows 8 kan inte boota med "bios"
<HeMan> maxjezy: om du bootar skivan, hittar den din hårddisk?
<HeMan> einand: jag kör UEFI
<maxjezy> japp, det funkar alltid i live :)
<maxjezy> jag kör UEFI misstänker jag
<maxjezy> har ett moderkort med I7 processor
<einand> HeMan: jag sa inte att det inte fungerar, sa bara att det buggar
<HeMan> einand: ok, jag har inte märkt något dock
<einand> i min "bios" kan jag välja UEFI eller "Bios emulerings" läge
<maxjezy> det är konstigt att alla andra linuxdistros fungerar
<maxjezy> tex debian, lightlinux osv.
<einand> Windows 7 buggar också med UEFI
<maxjezy> windows 7-8 har fungerat fint
<einand> Win8 är coolt med UEFI tar typ 3 sekunder för en trög i3 dator innan man står i inloggningsskärmen
<maxjezy> ja, det går faaan snabbt
<peyam> jasså
<peyam> nice
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa ssd, det lär ryka undan då
<peyam> linux är kleff med wufi
<peyam> vägrar o installeras
<peyam> men det går snabbt på min stationära
<einand> Linux buggar ja, eller iaf ubuntu
<einand> men verkar varar olika med olika maskiner
<einand> min ena maskin fungerar utmärkt, medans min andra får jag bara svärt skärm, och busybox på
<maxjezy> wubi är nice, om det inte fungerar avinstallerar man det snabbt
<HeMan> sist vi klockade en windows-boot tog den 15 s från power on till inlogg och ubuntu to 10 s
<peyam> alla buggar
<peyam> Arch är sämst
<maxjezy> HeMan, vilket windows?
<HeMan> maxjezy: ingen aning
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag tror det kanske var 7
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag kör ju inte det så jag vet inte vad det är för skillnad
<maxjezy> tycker det bästa med 8 är att det bootar snabbt, och när man väl är vid skrivbordet är allt färdigladdat
<HeMan> synd bara att man inte kan göra något då
<HeMan> finns ju varken ssh, vim eller git
<maxjezy> det sämsta är att jag bara har 3 dagar kvar på mIRC
<HeMan> man måste tukkla får att få igång det
<Meerkat> kan win8 öppna iso filer?
<HeMan> apt-get install vim git openssh-client
<maxjezy> nu ska vi inte tävla i vilket operativsystem är bäst för vi alla vet innerst inne vilket som är bäst.
<HeMan> ...och det är sälla det som maxjezy röstar på
<HeMan> det är ju trots allt en ubuntu-kanal
<Meerkat> HeMan, jag tycker ändå att resultatet av våra röster ska gälla
<einand> Jag är smått irriterad på tandläkaren och deras metoder
<HeMan> Meerkat: beror väl på varför ni hänger i denna kanalen
<HeMan> Meerkat: om det är för att trolla windows så räknas dom inte
<einand> Kanske borde anmällas som bluffaktura
<Meerkat> jag använder ubuntu för att formatera om windows .5/1 ggr om året blev tröttsamt
<einand> "Hej, vi ser att du inte besökt på på X år, Vi har nu bokat in dig hos tandläkare Y. Om du inte kommer på denna tiden och inte avbokat får du ändå betala för besöket" "Tiden du fått är om 10 dagar"
<einand> finns väl folk som kanske har 2 veckors semster och måste betala 500kr i avgift för dom lurar en
<Meerkat> einand, har du skrivit på något avtal med dem?
<einand> Meerkat: Nix, därför jag funderar på att anmäla för bluffakuror
<Meerkat> då är det bara att anmäla. Men se till att du är 100% på att de ej har din underskrift.
<Meerkat> jag hade anmält iaf :p
<peyam> win 7 kommer inte med eufi jo
<peyam> eller efi
<einand> Meerkat: rätt vanligt att dom gör så tydligen, enligt google
<peyam> nej emn de skickar ändå. du kan ju låta bli o betala
<HeMan> minns första gången jag var tvungen att köra efi
<HeMan> var våran första Itanium 2-burk
<peyam> jag blev lurad en gång. trodde det var gratis när de ringde mig sen fick ja betala 700
<einand> kanske man borde göra, gå dit och få tandvård, och sedan vägra betala efteråt. För vi har ju inte avtalat något pris
<maxjezy> HeMan: linuxlight är bäst
<maxjezy> linuxliteos
<maxjezy> heter det
<maxjezy> https://www.linuxliteos.com/
<HeMan> maxjezy: går inte installera på min router
<HeMan> maxjezy: med andra ord, det finns flera varianter av bäst
<maxjezy> jo, bäst i test av olika slag finns ju
<maxjezy> bäst design vinner kanske ubuntu
<Barre> de ser ut som linuxliteos behöver fixa lite på deras hemsida...  Access denied for user 'linux134_piwi116'@'localhost' (using password: YES) :O
<maxjezy> funkar fint här
<Meerkat> felrapportering på en produktionssite är fy. imo.
<HeMan> woho, senaste linuxliteos släpptes samma dag som jag blev 42!
<HeMan> måste vara ett tecken!
<maxjezy> HeMan: testa det, finns jättebra funktioner som är helt galet bra
<Barre> maxjezy: https://www.linuxliteos.com/screenshots/
<maxjezy> tex, install additional software
<HeMan> nu ska jag bara klura ut vad för typ av tecken det är...
<HeMan> maxjezy: apt-get install vim git openssh-client
<maxjezy> Barre: aha, där ser man
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är väl det enda man behöver?
<maxjezy> HeMan, japp
<maxjezy> där finns alla bra program
<HeMan> maxjezy: men det var ju alla bra program jag installerade med min apt-get-rad!
<maxjezy> jo, fast apt-get fungerar ju också
<maxjezy> det ena utesluter inte det andra i liteoslinux
<einand> apt-get remove
<einand> borde det inte var apt-remove
<maxjezy> einand, det borde va så
<HeMan> maxjezy: men då behöver man inta "additional software"?
<maxjezy> HeMan, det är lite utav friheten, finns någon synaptic också där
<maxjezy> man gör som man vill, men de bästa programmen finns där i additional software menyn
<einand> jag HATAR websidor som säger "Your password is to long"
<maxjezy> det är som ett menyträd man bara väljer program i och sen installerar den
<Meerkat> hur startar jag "software & updates" via terminalen?
<HeMan> maxjezy: men dom bästa programmen har man ju redan installerat via apt-get-raden?
<HeMan> einand: och websidor som inte tillåter vilka tecken man vill i lösenordet
<einand> precis
<maxjezy> kanske, det var så länge sedan jag hade linux
<einand> HeMan: värsta är "Denna sidan tillåter inte att du använder delar av ditt gamla lösenord"
<einand> HeMan: då avslöjar dom ju att dom lagrar i klartext
<HeMan> einand: dom kan iofs jämföra ditt gamla lösen som du nyss skrev in med det nya du också skrev in
<maxjezy> einand, inte nödvändigtvis, de kan kryptera klartexten.
<einand> HeMan: säger "delar"
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> farbror Peyam här igen
<Meerkat> nej, värst är när en sida accepterar ett lösenord vid registrering men har andra vilkor för lösenordet vid inloggning.
<einand> tex, om jag har "VarmKorv" som lösenord, och nästa gång vill ha "KallKorv"
<einand> så vägrar den godkänna det
<maxjezy> jag försökte skapa ett facebookkonto igår med tenminutemail
<HeMan> einand: jo, men du skriver ju i klartext
<maxjezy> det gick bra, men det gick inte att logga in utan att ange telefonnummer
<HeMan> einand: när du knappar in ditt gamla lösen
<HeMan> einand: och det brukar man ju måsta ange när du byter till ett nytt
<einand> HeMan: vid lösenordsreset, då jag glömt gamla lösenordet får jag det ibland
<HeMan> einand: det är riktigt illa däremot
<einand> HeMan: Eller som västtrafik, eller Ellos, som skickar lösenordet i klartext på "Vyckort"
<einand> som man valt själv
<einand> så inget generat
<HeMan> einand: usch
<einand> Jag gillar inte DNSSEC
 * andol gillar DNSSEC
<einand> ok, jag gillar DNSSEC, stör mig på alla extra kostnader bara
<andol> Extra kostnader, såsom i cpu-cykler?
<einand> hittar inget hostingföretag som inte tar extra betalat för det
<andol> Tja, är iofs ett visst merarbete att sätta upp DNSSEC så att det rullar snyggt. Särskilt om man vill vara duktig med nyckelrotering, etc.
<einand> kan man sätta upp det på en egen dns server utan kostnad?
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Enda kravet är att du använder en registrar som vet hur man publicerar DS-poster i föräldrarzonen (aka toppdomänen)
<einand> kanske skall plugga på det där nogare, och flytta dns hanteringen till egna maskiner också
<andol> einand: Har petat en del med DNSSEC själv, så bara att hojta till med eventuella undringar.
<einand> andol: vilken dns mjukvara rekomenderar du?
<andol> einand: För mig funkar Bind fint. Särskilt om man kör version 9.9.x, där Bind även fixar att automatiskt (om)signera zoner i manuellt underhållna zonfiler.
<peyam> vad heter sån där mjukvara som gör att ip adressen inte spåras?
<peyam> vpn?
<peyam> för o ladda ner torrent?
<andol> einand: https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00626/0/Inline-Signing-in-ISC-BIND-9.9.0-Examples.html
<maxjezy> peyam, tor och vpn tror jag
<einand> andol: tack
<peyam> maxjezy, tack
<maxjezy> peyam, tack du
<peyam> maxjezy, vet du hur man set up 'a den?
<maxjezy> tor har en torbrowser, bara installera den (packa upp) och köra.
<maxjezy> vpn vet jag inte
<einand> tors skydd fungerar inte för torrents
<einand> samt går lätt att kringå med flash
<ePax> tor
<peyam> men jag har ju vpn
<peyam> men vet inte hur jag ska starta den
<maxjezy> einand, du kan väl ladda ner torrentsen med tor så du inte lämnar spår på torrentsidan
<einand> vpn går också lura med  flash på en websida
<ePax> vpn funkar med
<ePax> anonine.com
<ePax> Köp ej vpn med ditt visa kort bara
<ePax> :D
<einand> maxjezy: fast den kan ju aldrig bevisa hur mycket du laddat ner, det är ju p2p anslutningen som loggas i rättfall
<ePax> Om du verkligen vill bli anonym :D
<einand> går köpa engångs visa på pressbyrån
<einand> fast, jag tror inte det finns någon vpn leverantör som det går att lita på
<peyam> ePax, funkar den? den där sidan?
<peyam> jag vill inte köpa vpn
<peyam> jag har ju här
<ePax> ok
<ePax> Använd den då
<ePax> Ve du vad vpn är är?
<einand> vad för sida?
<ePax> -är
<ePax> https://www2.anonine.com/
<ePax> Jag har för mig att om är från norge
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men måste jag köpa den?
<peyam> kan inte jag göra det med min egen nätverk
<peyam> router o grejer
<ePax> peyam, OM du har vpn. Då ska du ha nycklar för autentisering för att koppla upp dig mot vpn servern. ovpn eller p12 filer. De ska i sin tur installeras på klienten. När allt är klart då är det bara att koppla upp sig ooch surfa.
<ePax> peyam, Nej
<peyam> menar du att med vpn så använder jag en annan nätverk än min?
<ePax> peyam, vpn krypterar trafiken mellan ditt hemmanätverkt och vpn servern och du får serverns ip adress. På det viset gömmer du ditt egna ip för omvärlden.
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> men var kan ja få gratis vpn?
<ePax> ingenstans
<ePax> du kan inte får det någonstans
<ePax> Men du kan löpa ex vpn tjänst eller byt till bahnhof och köp till säker surf... eller enonymt
<ePax> anonymt
<ePax> Kan inte en stava (;
<HeMan> Barre: har du börjat köra med thin provisioning?
<ePax> Det som är gratis är att hacka din grannens wifi och surfa genom den :P
 * ePax skojar
<ePax> peyam, det som är gratis är tor... men det kan vara väldigt segt
<peyam> jaha okej tack ePax
<ePax> yw
<hexabit> Tor är inte segt längre.
<hexabit> Eller jo om du kör mot en hidden service, men inte mot clearnet. Det går riktigt fort nu. :)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världarnas krig" SVT2 20:00-20:55. dok om radiopjäsen i usa 1938 som skrämde många (repris lör,ons)
<David-A> somligas reaktion: "vi vill ha statligt kontrollerad radio. vem som helst ska inte kunna sända vad som helst"
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<David-A> !ping David-A
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping David-A' not found
 * David-A isn't there
<huttan>  gokväll
<David-A> gokväll
<huttan> hej David-A
<David-A> strax på tv "Oslo 31 augusti" SVT2 22:15-23:50. norsk film, sensommarstämning o lite som den gamla amerikanska filmen om en man som simmar sig hem genom villaområdet swimmingpooler
<blurkis> hejsan,   ngn som uppgraderat till kommande 14.04 och märkt att wifi går ner efter några minuter/halvtimme? fungerar fint på min andra dator så förmodligen drivrutinsrelaterat..
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-15
<ljunggren> is this normal when performing a DD command? http://imgur.com/s151Sx4
<ljunggren> oj
<ljunggren> glömde att jag va i -se
<realubot> Hur tror ni den här sajten fungerar? http://fotoforensics.com/
<realubot> Är det som med ImageMagick att den jämför pixlar och visar på avvikelser?
<huttan> morgon
<maxjezy> morgon huttan
<huttan> hej maxjezy, hur e läget?
<maxjezy> huttan, det är gött här
<maxjezy> hur är det över hos dig?
<maxjezy> har du gjort något kreativt med ditt liv den senaste tiden?
<huttan> maxjezy: sitter här med morronkaffet o cleanar lite kod från igår
<huttan> maxjezy: gröten ska göras snart =)
<maxjezy> jag satt precis och funderade på vad man ska äta idag
<huttan> najs väder här nere i jkpg, ska se om nån vill dra ut o grilla
<Stirner> huttan: jönköpingsbo?
<Stirner> Jag hänger en hel del där nere =)
<Stirner> Har min son och hans mor i Råslätt
<huttan> Stirner: jepp
<LoovIT487> tja
<LoovIT487> tänkte fixa ubuntu till mina föräldrar nu när XP slutas att uppdatera
<LoovIT487> provade uvuntu live fån ett USB
<LoovIT487> å
<LoovIT487> undra om den senaste ubuntu variant 13.10 är helt på svenska?
<LoovIT487> för när jag testa på usbn så var det på engelska
<Meerkat> du behöver installera extra språkfiler efter installationen om den inte gör det automatiskt.
<LoovIT487> är det bara så när man kör live å att det sen  blir på svenka när man har installerat det helt??? =D
<Meerkat> ubuntu är ungefär 95% svenska
<LoovIT487> okej
<LoovIT487> finns det någon äldre variant som e 100%?
<LoovIT487> å de där språkfilerna finns i app store grejen? eller vad motsvarande heter på ubuntu?
<LoovIT487> =)
<Meerkat> i unity tror jag du kan söka.
<Meerkat> "språk"
<LoovIT487> awsom
<LoovIT487> se om jag kan övertala mina föräldrar att köra med ubuntu
<LoovIT487> så slipper jag åka hem till dem å avinstallera massa program som de rågat installera XD
<Meerkat> kör helst lubuntu eller xubuntu. Bra för äldre datorer med mindre kraft
<LoovIT487> okej bra tipps =D
<Meerkat> sen ser de nog ut mer som XP än vad ubuntu gör.
<LoovIT487> ännu bättre
<LoovIT487> för det e det största problemet
<LoovIT487> att det inte kommer att se exakt lika dant ut som förut XP
<Draken> är det någon som vet hur man kan instalera fixgz
<maxjezy> LoovIT487 det finns distros som just gör allt för att efterlikna xp, man ser knappt skillnad om man inte rotar under motorhuven.
<LoovIT487> sweet
<LoovIT487> någon som vet vad de heter?
<LoovIT487> får kolla på det någon annan dag. för jag måste åka nu
<LoovIT487> tack för hjälpen
<David-A> nu på tv, Kunskapskanalen, repris från tis, repris igen mån
<grislada> Den däringa David-A verkar helt besatt av regimmedia.
<Philip5> jo
<David-A> grislada: du kunde ha skrivit "helt besatt av svt" men i stället använde du ett nedvärderande epitet, som om det egentligen inte är mej din kommentar handlar om utan ett sätt att smyga in propaganda mot reklamfri tv
<grislada> Reklamfri my ass.
<grislada> Går inte en minut utan att de nämner Facebook, Twitter m.m., mellan deras lögner till nyheter och kulturmarxistisk propaganda.
<ePax> 0_o
<David-A> grislada: du anväder ju hat-blogg-vokabulär, vad håller du på med?
<grislada> Vad håller du på med, snarare, som förgiftar ditt sinne med deras skit?
<David-A> en dokumentär om a.i o robotar? hurdå?
<grislada> Visst kan vissa dokumentärer ändå vara intressanta, men då gäller det att vara garderad mot deras hjärntvätt.
<grislada> Fast det var ett antal år sedan sist, så det ser nog långt sämre ut idag.
<David-A> grislada: har du inte sett en dokumentär på flera år?
<grislada> Inte en propagandafilm från SVT, nej.
<grislada> Bara riktiga sådana.
<grislada> Men ingen mening att diskutera detta, för jag orkar bara inte börja bearbeta en ny person.
<grislada> Det är mentalt utmattande.
<David-A> grislada: som dokumentärer om flygande "rods" på tv5 eller spökjägare på tv7 ?
<David-A> grislada: svartvita dokumentärer om 1a o 2a världskrigen på tv10 är i alla fall intressanta
<grislada> David-A: Skämtar du? Kommersiell TV är helt styrd av exakt samma personer som äger svenska "staten".
<grislada> Går inte att lita på ett ord de säger.
<David-A> grislada: varken public service o kommersiell? var ser du dokumentärer då? (urplay och ted har ju bra föreläsningar o sånt, men inte dokumentärer i vanlig mening.)
<grislada> David-A: Lyss och lär: http://www.motgift.nu/veckans-motgift/
<grislada> Och sprid till alla du känner.
<David-A> grislada: det står att motgift.nu "traditionella familjen" och "etnisk lojalitet". betyder det att de är mot könsneutral äktenskapslag o invandring? inte mycket texter. mest podcasts verkar det som. o så bilder med nationalistiska kors-symboler. sprida? nej tack.
<grislada> Jo tack.
<grislada> Lyssna på deras program.
<grislada> Du *kommer* att ändra dig.
<David-A> grislada: har ingen lust att lyssna. har du nån länk där man kan läsa nåt de skrivit? helst nåt bra.
<grislada> Du fick ju länken? Det finns väl en drös artiklar där du kan läsa?
<David-A> grislada: har hittat en text om Aftonbladet där det verkar som motgift.nu är emot feminism, o en text om Metallarbetarförbundet där det verkar som motgift.nu är emot Behrang Miri. har du ingen länk till nån bra text?
<grislada> Du skulle inte känna igen en bra text om den bet dig i fingret, uppenbarligen.
<ePax> Vilken fjortis har gjort den här p sidan
<ePax> grislada, Kom tinte till irc med din svensk stolthet utan gåt ut på gatan och skrik om det.. gå in till ditt favorit pizza ställe samt din favorit kebab eller kia stället och skrik om det där smat sluta köra en toyota utan köp en volvo
<ePax> Va en ball nationalist... nu är du bara en pussy så det skriker om det
<ePax> Va en riktig hårding. Visa vad du står för.
<David-A> ePax: nu är det du som trollar va?
<ePax> Gör jag det
<grislada> Verkar helt efterbliven.
<grislada> Som alla vänsterextremister.
<ePax> Jag är inte alls vänster någonstans
<ePax> Men av det jag såg på webbsidan så verkar det luta kraftigt år höger
<hexabit> wtf trodde detta var #ubuntu-se. Jag verkar ha joinat #nazibuntu. my mistake...
<ePax> Nej då... Bara några vilsna själar på irc...
<ePax> Dom skulle joina flashback irc men råkade hamna på freenode...  lite okunskap där men snart hittar dom hem till flashback
<grislada> ePax: Finns inget höger med den.
<grislada> Och nej, det finns ingen stolthet i ett land som tillåter idioter som t.ex. ePax och hexabit att härja fritt.
<ePax> grislada, Har inget mer att diskutera med dig. För att se kanalens riktlinjer skriv det här kommandot i din irc klient
<ePax> /topic
<David-A> ePax: flashback är för alla. mycket extremt, visst, men spretar åt många håll. o har även politiskt neutral, men i laglig gråzon, teknisk o kemisk information. o kändisskvaller.
<ePax> David-A, Gäller dig också.  /topic för att se kanalens riklinjer. Jag är inte här för att lyssna på vilsna fjortisar. joina flashback irc server om inte du har någontig vettigt att säga som inte är politiskt relaterat.
<ePax> Du gör ingen nytta på irc. Gå på gatan och säg vad du tycker om dina politiska ställningar. Stå för det du tycker. Det är det som är demokratin. Göm dig inte bakom ne påhittad nick och en ip adress. Va en man.
<einand> fast nu tillåter kanalen man snackar offtopic, så ser inte att någon gjort fel
<einand> där av också varför vi stängde ner offtopic chatten
<ePax> einand, Jaha. är den avstängt.
<einand> precis
<ePax> DÃ¥ tar jag tillbaka det jag sa.
<ePax> David-A, Öppna dig som en ros.
<einand> Bra
<einand> precis sådant här jag blev lovad inte skulle uppstå när jag stängde offtopic kanalen
<ePax> Vem kom på ideen att stänga offtopic kanalen?
<einand> HakanS
<ePax> No comment.
<einand> Japp
<David-A> det står i IrcRiktlinjer "2. Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande", så eventuell offtopic här har ändå sina begränsningar. var försiktig.
<einand> Kanalen mådde bra, tills han la sig i
<ePax> har Loco teamet beslutat det eller är det en person som har beslutat det?
<einand> David-A: självklart, fast det är tänk för att OPs skall stoppa debatter som spårar ut
<einand> ePax: Loco, blev upptaget på ett sådant möte
<ePax> David-A, Jag är ingen op. Jag kan inte banna dig. Men om jag fpr nog av dig så kan jag se till att du tittar på svt resten av kvällen.
<ePax> Det är bara påstående från min sida.
<einand> ePax: tror inte hot är tillåtet heller
<ePax> einand, Jag sa påstånde.
<einand> spelar ingen roll vad du kallar det
<ePax> (;
<ePax> Op har alltid rätt.
 * ePax håller käften.
<David-A> ePax: jag har hållit mej på rätt sida om gränsen. det var du som kallade grislada för "fjortis" o jämförde med volvo o toyota.
<einand> jag rekomenderar er båda att droppa diskutionen. Eller ta den privat
<ePax> David-A, Jag har inget mer att säga kring ämnet. Alla har olika åsiket. Och de tär bra. Samhället skulle vara så tråkigt om alla tyckte lika dant.
<ePax> åsikter*
<ePax> En hel del felstavningar medans man balanserar lapptopen i knät :D
<ePax> David-A, Tyck precis vad du vill. Det är demokrati :D
<einand> lkösdvlösdflö
<einand> åpdfkgfgklöjfd
<einand> dokdfg40+eorldfflöfg
<einand> sddfdfgopk4effg
<ePax> haha
<ePax> einand, katten som sprang över tangentbordet?
<David-A> blir lika obegripligt efter rot13. vad är det förnåt?
<einand> det var ungefär lika intressant om jag tycker konversationen är just nu
<ePax> chiffer
<einand> nä allmäna störning i mitt normala kommunikationsmedel
<ePax> *gäsp*
<ePax> einand, Det är en off-topic konversation. Du lär se fler sånna med tiden. Get use to it.
<einand> självklart, jag gillar offtopic diskutioner. Därimot så har jag svårt för kritik mot dom
<einand> eller mot andra personer
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> David-A, By the way. Jag är invandrare. Men jag har ingeting emot rassister. Bara mot sånna som hamnar fel. Som ex den här kanalen. För personligen tyker jag att det finns någon vettig nytta av det här. Eftersom det är enbart 0.00000000002% av svensk befolknig som känner till den här kanalen så man gör ingen vettig nytta här. Men vill man vara en riktig man och stå för det man tycker så ska man säga det på face med sitt riktiga namn och
<ePax> tycka det samma på gatan och mot sina kollegor skola/jobb/arbetsförmedling/a-kassa eller var man än håller hus. Kanske AA möten.
<einand> välkomen peppis
<huttan> de vart en rolig log o läsa =)
<realubot> Är Netflix eller Viaplay någonting att ha?
<maxjezy> realubot, ja tror faktiskt det
<maxjezy> vill man inte vara en girig pirat som laddar ner olagligt så är det nog soft
<maxjezy> http://christianengstrom.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/heder-at-hjaltarna-pa-tankafetast-som-avvarjde-rattighetsalliansens-attack/
<maxjezy> christian engström verkar gå igång på att ha fans som är efterblivna
<maxjezy> och under 15 år
<einand> realubot: netflix är helt ok
<realubot> maxjezy: Viaplay låter som en billig kopia av Netflix. Rätt eller fel?
<einand> viaplay har dåligt med HD material,
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, den är nog inte lika bra
<maxjezy> jag har använt viaplay ganska mycket och är inte speciellt nöjd med det
<einand> Filmnet är helt ok om man gillar sånt
<realubot> Jag är framförallt intresserad av dokumentärer. Inte am. TV-serier.
<einand> Filmnet och Viaplay visar porr, till skillnad från netflix. Därför jag tror dom är populära
<realubot> Då måste Netflix vara riktigt bra om de kan konkurrera med de andra tjänsterna utan att visa porr.
<ePax> realubot, Jag föredrar netflix. INget hack och sånt. Sambon och jag brukar kolla på film smatidigt på olika paddor utan problem. Dock lite sämre urval.
<ePax> Än viaplay. Viaplay sög då jag testade det.
<maxjezy> viaplay funkade inte på linux förr
<maxjezy> vet ej numera
<maxjezy> men det är ju bara att dualboota eller nått i den stilen
<ePax> juste... man måste npg ha silverlight
<maxjezy> man ser ju inte film och kodar samtidigt endå
<realubot> Det måste fungera felfritt med Linux annars går det bort.
<realubot> Tänker inte dualboota för att kunna se på webbtv.
<ePax> Det behövde man med netflix med. När jag kondatkade för ett tag sen supporten på netflix så trodde dom att linux var en kaka. Lika dåligt där med.
<realubot> Man kan väl titta i webbläsare?
<ePax> Du kan installera netflix på ubuntu. Utan silverlight. Eller med wine och silverlight. Ihoppackat. :D Nåt sånt. :D
<ePax> realubot, Nej du kan inte titta på netflix i webbläsaren i linux.
<ePax> Inte vad jag vet om dom inte har "utvecklat" tjänsten. Vilket jag har svårt att tro på.
<realubot> Är inte Netflix molnbaserad?
<realubot> Måste man ha ett program på datorn?
<realubot> Eller använder de Silverlight eller vad är det frågan om?!?
<einand> realubot: alla sådana tjänster är väl "Moln" baserade
<einand> och Netflix har ett öppet api, och html5
<einand> så man behöver inte använda silverlight
<realubot> Då går det att titta i webbläsaren då?
<ePax> realubot, Japp. Typ ett program i linux som har en virtuell silverlight i wine. Det funkar. Det är inte direkt rocket science att installera det.
<einand> ePax: netflix har slutat med silverlight
<einand> Inställningar
<einand> Spela upp nästa avsnitt automatiskt
<einand> Använd HTML5-spelaren istället för Silverlight
<ePax> einand, Va nice.
<einand> där kryssar man för HTML5 i stället
<einand> så fungerar det i linux
<ePax> Mycket enklare än det var förut.
<einand> Japp
<ePax> Jag tog scrrenshots med konversationen med netflix support. När jag frågade om linux. Till slut sa jag "Du fattar väl ingeting vad hag snackar om och du har ingen aning vad linux är" Hon/han ba a det har du rätt i kan du förklar det.
<ePax> haha
<ePax> Jag ville bara fråga om dom hade support för *nix.
<ePax> Jag har fär mig att det var d netflix introduceraders på svensk marknad.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Bra. Då är Netflix plattformsoberoende.
<realubot> Det fattas ju bara annat.
<realubot> Det är 2014 nu.
<einand> fungerar i android och ios iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns en annan fördel med pirat och det är att det blir svårare att registrera tittaren.
<realubot> einand: Det räcker för mig.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo. fast det gäller ju i matbutiken med.
<maxjezy> det man stoppar i fickan registreras inte, man kan äta godis mitt i veckan utan att framstå som ett fetto inför FRA och NSA
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl det som är målet. Att man inte ska kunna vara hederlig och oregistrerad.
<maxjezy> realubot, man kan köpa bensinmacksfilmer för 20 kr styck på dvd och betala kontant
<realubot> Vet inte FRA/NSA allt om dig så är du kriminell och då åker du in i buren via uteslutningsmetoden.
<realubot> maxjezy: Äntligen en tjänst som är modern. Sälja videofilmer över disk mot kontanta betalmedel.
<einand> bättre köpa på itunes, blir visserligen reggad men man slipper all DRM skit
<realubot> Det är som en kompis unge som frågade varför ingen har kommit på telefoner som sitter fast i väggen så man inte tappar bort telefonen.
<maxjezy> pirater är ganska efterblivna, men beatrice ask vill inte gå på dem utan hon går på cannabisbrukare istället
<maxjezy> som har sin fakta korrekt
<einand> B Ask måste rök på förmycket själv i sin ungdom
<realubot> einand: Vad är problemet med DRM:et då förutom att det begränsar spridningen?
<maxjezy> jag tror hon är svag för spriten
<einand> realubot: fungerar inte på vilken maskin man vill. Har jag köpt en film vill jag kunne spela upp det på vilken maskin jag vill
<maxjezy> einand, kan du spela upp LP på kasettbandspelare?
<einand> det där är korkat sagt
<realubot> einand: Vad är det som begränsar vilken maskin du kan spela den på?
<maxjezy> kan du använda hagelsprakar ammo i en 9 mm ?
<einand> inget hindrar mig från att överföra ljudet från en LP till ett kassetband
<einand> realubot: DRM
<realubot> einand: Ja men på vilket sätt?
<einand> både dvd och blueray är tex krypterade
<einand> utan nyckel så kan jag inte avkoda det
<realubot> Ja ja.
<maxjezy> einand, så att 1-2 personer vill göra en kopia till ett efterblivet format ska fucka sönder upphovsrättslagar?
<einand> maxjezy: upphovsrättslagen tillåter det
<einand> DRM bryter indirekt mot upphovsrättslagen, och Stim
<maxjezy> ja, och det är säkert det som är problemet
<einand> ja?
<maxjezy> därför piratpartiet hyllar dreamfilm osv?
<einand> Jag kan inte utala mig för om vad dom tycker om det.
<einand> Men vet vad jag själv gillar
<maxjezy> alla som sitter där har originalet men kan inte göra en kopia för det är skyddat
<realubot> Vad gör ni om det blir krig i Sverige?
<maxjezy> med eller utan DRM skydd, det är skitsamma. problemet är att idioter inte vill betala för sig
<einand> jag köper tex av Apple, för deras material är DRM fritt och till å med tillåter enligt EULA att man ger kopior till 5 personer
<einand> Finns garanterat många idioter som inte vill betala för sig
<maxjezy> varför bara 5 kopior
<einand> Fast finns också mycket forskning som visar att det är dom som kopierar mest, också konsumerar mest film
<maxjezy> det begränsar ju helt klart och diskriminerar stora familjer på 10 personer
<maxjezy> apple går emot DO och FN
<realubot> einand: Men varför ska de 5 personerna inte betala för sig då?
<einand> realubot: för att jag betalar redan för det, genom stim
<einand> Varför skall jag betala för privatkopior om jag inte får, eller kan göra det?
<realubot> Jag betlar ju ersättning varje gång jag köper en hårddisk.
<einand> precis
<realubot> Då har jag väl rätt att sno en och annan film.
<einand> enligt lagen har du det
<maxjezy> det är ju inte upphovsrättsägaren som ska ta straffet
<maxjezy> döda STIM istället.
<einand> sjävklart skall stim bort
<maxjezy> ungefär lika bra argument som SD's anhängare
<einand> Jag försöker vara rätt så neutral just nu, och bara göra vad lagen säger åt mig
<maxjezy> korruption finns, men att försöka förbättra genom att ladda ner film funkar ju inte
<einand> Sedan så har jag olika metoder att arbeta mot den
<maxjezy> ut på gatorna och demonstrera
<einand> en demostation har aldrig hjälpt. Man moste lobba mot enlskilda politiker
<maxjezy> lär ju inte vara så mycket motdemonstrationer, eller meddemonstrationer
<realubot> Det tror jag också. Demonstrationer är överskattade.
<einand> Demostrationer är jättebra, om alla håller med, eller är införstådda i frågan
<einand> Actevism, och framför allt lobbing är viktigast
<maxjezy> DRM frågan är typ inte så jättepoppis
<maxjezy> antagligen är det typ max 2 handfulla som bryr sig
<einand> Är nog flera, men de flesta sitter hemma och gnäller "Tänkn om man kunna göra X i stället" utan att tänka på att det är tekniska begrsäsningar som hindrar det
<einand> som oftast skulle fungera naturligt
<einand> Som tur är, verkar det dock som digital information börjar gå mer och mer ifrån DRM
<einand> tufft, ett berg är det inte fören höjdskilnaden överstiger 600meter. Jag har alltså använt ordet fel i hela mitt liv
<realubot> Vad är det annars? En kulle?
<maxjezy> jag tycker iaf sverige ska ta i med hårdhandskarna och ha nolltolerans mot film och serier på internet
<maxjezy> svenska folket blir associala och lata
<maxjezy> betygen bara sjunker
<maxjezy> och förebilder numera är inte idrottsmän utan bloggare som lever osunt
<maxjezy> sverige behöver lite ordning och reda
<realubot> Jag vet inte om jag tycker att idrottsmän är så mycket bättre än bloggare.
<maxjezy> de som slåss för frihet i sverige idag slåss för vägskyltar och lika direktörslöner
<maxjezy> realubot, idrott främjar folkhälsan
<maxjezy> ska vi ha bloggare som tyckare kan vi lika gärna förse folket med heroin
<maxjezy> obligatoriskt dvs
<einand> Skall vi ha idrottare som tyckare så kan vi lika gärna skjuta oss ;)
<einand> Lite nördhumor i kväll
<einand> 23:05:50 < einand> alltså, sluta uppgradera magar, slutar bara med att en ny child process skapas, och det blir en fork
<einand> 23:06:08 < einand> sedan så har man två saker att underhålla
<einand> 23:07:16 < virtuald> SIGABRT
<maxjezy> haha
<realubot> Den där nördhumorn förstår itne vi.
<maxjezy> fatta inte riktigt men
<realubot> virtuald. Var det inte han som hängde här förut?
<maxjezy> child process är det en process som har en parent?
<realubot> Men som mobbades bort.
<maxjezy> de var det säkert
<einand> maxjezy: precis
<einand> och en fork är när det skapats en självständig kopia
<einand> och SIGABRT är "Sends a signal for abortation"
<einand> när man dödar en process
<realubot> Vad är det för skojiga kanaler som du och virtuald hänger i som inte vi är i?
<einand> Chalmers Robot Förening
<maxjezy> child i blender följer parents
<maxjezy> men children kan förflyttas separat
<maxjezy> men rör sig parent så följer childen med.
<realubot> Det låter som en föreningen som är för löjlig för två så hårda grabbar som mig och maxjezy.
<realubot> virtuald bor väl inte i Göteborg? Vad gör han i Chalmers Robot Förening?
<realubot> Ah. Ett hackerspace.
<realubot> Det förklarar saken.
<realubot> Drog ni till Chalmers eller?
<realubot> Chalmers Robot Förening slukade einand och maxjezy som ett svart hål.
<realubot> Borta. Borta för alltid.
<maxjezy> jojo, nästan.
<maxjezy> jag gör affärer
<einand> Nästan
<einand> jag gör affärer
<peyam> Hej
<maxjezy> hejsan peyam
<maxjezy> är allt bra?
<peyam> Hej farbro maxjezy
<peyam> Nej inte riktigt.
<peyam> Ngn som har testat elementary os?
<peyam> maxjezy, görs?
<peyam> maxjezy, jag ställde en fråga
<David-A> på tal om upphovsrätt o försöken att styra vad som händer med ettor o nollor utanför den egna datorn: det finns tydligen nåt som heter "klassikerskyddet" http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klassikerskyddet
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-16
<peyam> Im hot couse im Kurd
<peyam> you are not hot becouse beacouse you are not kurd
<peyam> realubot, där?
<hume> hejsan
<hume> nån inne som kan hjälpa mig med ett apache-problem? jag försöker (re-)installera backuppc och får inte webgränssnittet ett funka
<huttan> morgon kanalen
<maxjezy> godmorgon alla ära i analen!
<maxjezy> +k +k
<huttan> tja maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjena, står i lunchböket i köket och stöket och steker bacon och kokar pasta så är ltie off men tjenare huttanputtan!
<einand> ni vet det planet som försvann, har ni sett deras reklam? http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/18550348/825/normal/d9c35cb9667a5/Sk%C3%A4rmavbild+2014-03-16+kl.+11.42.42.jpg
<maxjezy> antagligen sitter de någonstans i en bunker och blir utnyttjade som mänskliga försökskaniner
<einand> maxjezy: Sett "lost"?
<hume> nån som kan hjälpa mig förstå nätverkshastighet?
<hume> med bredbandskollen.se får jag 77.8 Mbit/s på min laptop, medan iwconfig säger 6,5 Mb/s
<hume> är inte det motsägelsefullt?
<phnom> hume: 1 Mbit = 1000 bitar, 1 Mb = 1000 bytes = 8000 bitar
<hume> phnom, så det är en faktor 8 mellan dem..tack
<phnom> hume: Dessutom är bitraten i iwconfig den som ditt kort har förhandlat med din accesspunkt, och inte nödvändigtvis den hastighet som du överför ut på nätet i.
<hume> men.....77,8 och 6,5.... 77,8 / 8 blir ju mer än 6,5?
<hume> eller tänker jag fel? jag menar, iwconfig bör väl ge högre, inte lägre hastighet, än det som jag överför?
<phnom> hume: Iofs, säger iwconfig verkligen 6.5 Mb/s för det är ju skillnad mellan MB och Mb också
<phnom> För min iwconfig rapporterar i Mb/s, t.ex. säger den 65 Mb/s nu
<phnom> Men ja, den borde ju vara högre än det du laddar ner med.
<hume> yes, 6,5 Mb/s
<hume> vilket jag alltså tycker är lågt. Laptop med wifi
<hume> ja, nu sa bredbandskollen 82,19 Mbit/s
<hume> o iwconfig 6,5 Mb/s
<phnom> Då är det ju ännu konstigare, eftersom Mb är Mbit
<phnom> hume: Kollar du på iwconfig samtidigt som du kör testet?
<grislada> phnom: Är du dum? 1 Mb = 1 megabit. 1 MB = 1 megabyte.
<grislada> b = bit. B = byte. Alltid.
<grislada> Inget annat gäller.
<grislada> "Mbit" är ett extra förtydligande för att idioter alltid skriver fel.
<grislada> Det betyder INTE på något sätt att "Mb" betyder MB.
<huttan> grislada: du verkar happy
<grislada> Kan du svenska?
<huttan> grislada: lite
<grislada> Använd den kunskapen i så fall.
<einand> Var snälla
<huttan> jag är snäll, alltid
<einand> tänkte mera på grislada i detta fallet
<huttan> ja, försökte lätta lite för han verkade så hatisk!
<huttan> grislada: hur mår du??
<grislada> Som man mår när man ständigt är omgiven av idioter.
<huttan> grislada: hur definerar du en idiot då??
<hume> phnom, inte samtidigt....
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-10
<kes0> Är de svårt att tjäna pengar på en hemsida?
<kes0> Minst 10 000:- och uppåt
<Barre> kes0: du tjänar inga pengar på en hemsida. Möjligtvis kan du tjäna pengar på innehållet, mitt tips är att först fokusera på det.
<andol> kes0: Det är sällan det finns någon fri lunch. Ifall det finns lätta pengar att tjäna på något så är oddsen rätt goda att andra redan hunnit före.
<hplc> nån som vet ett väldigt bra ställe att diskutera typ "nätverk, planering och genomförande", server och kanal kvittar så länge det är engelska
<hplc> ställde frågan i #networking, i nästa sekund dog allt och ingen säger ett dyft : /
<andol> hplc: https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/ kan ge bra svar på sådana frågor.
<hplc> tack :)
<hplc> finns det nån pastebin för bilder?, enklare att få konstruktiv kritik om folk kan se hur jag tänker
<Barre> hplc: ASCII-art är alltid uppskattat ;)
<hplc> jag trodde det var stendött och oönskat?
<einand> hplc: imgur
<hplc> har ubuntu något mer i stil med GNS3?, typ nåt som tillåter en att jobba med opensource grejer? inte bara cisco
<hplc> eller ja, alltså det räcker om jag kan placera symbolerna på en ritning, symbolen för router, fw, switch etc etc, behövs ingen simulerings-funktionalitet
<ePax> hplc, Testa Dia.
<kes0> Barre: Ok, ska göra de, är ju inte lätt att komma på något
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<kes0> andol: Aa =/
<hplc> Dia verkar enkelt att använda, men finns det nån sorts överenskommelse vad dom olika symbolerna ska föreställa?, som t.ex "cirkel = router" osv?
<hplc> aha, hittade
<hplc> såg inte rullgardinsmenyn förrän nu
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-12
<hplc> Försökte besöka localhost med firefox men fick veta att jag inte är tillåten att besöka       /         vad har jag missat?
<hplc> Det brukar ju visa "it works!"
<cryingfreeman> Tjo! Nån här som är en jäkel på debian NFSv4? Har ett problem med userid-mapping som jag inte kan lösa.
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-14
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Prezident> Morrn Morrn grabben!!
<bacon|> god morgon el Prezident
<K350> Hur kan jag kolla hur mycket RAM jag har och hur snabb min processor är från terminalen?
<Prezident> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Prezident> cat /proc/meminfo
<Prezident> K350: ^
<K350> Jag får intrycket av att hastigheten inte rikgit stämmer
<K350> på cpu Mhz strå det : 100.000 uhm...jag har för mig att det skulle var anågo tpå 2.x Ghz
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-14
<andol> bamsefar: Gällande [#GRQ-52889-427]. Tycker verkligen Glesys att man ska legitimera spammare genom att följa deras unsubscribe-länkar?
<Barre> Hund: Pong
<Hund> Wow. :D
<Barre> mm.. sjukt bra latancy
<andol> Hund: Tror problemet med Barre är att han har ett liv.
<Barre> andol: man kan tro det, men så är det inte... ♪♪♪ Work, work, work, work, work, work. He said me haffi. Work, work, work, work, work, work! He see me do mi ♪♪♪
<andol> LÃ¥ter jobbigt.
<bittin> nån som har ett bra svenskt ord för repository ?
<Haaninjo> bittin: För GNOME-översättningarna har vi hållit oss till förråd då det gäller "software repository" och arkiv då det gäller "git repository"
<bittin> Haaninjo: ah okej har börjat översätta lite på http://lumina-desktop.org/get-lumina/?tpedit=1&lang=sv
<Haaninjo> Är det Google translate som ligger bakom? "1) Kassan källa reporäntan till din lokala:"
<Haaninjo> Jag fattar ingenting :-D
<Haaninjo> Aha, fuskade och tittade på originalet. "1) Checka ut källarkivet till din lokala maskin:" skulle jag skriva där.
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeej
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-15
<Hund> andol: Allvarligt problem med andra ord!
<Hund> Bash
<Hund> Bah*
<Hund> lol
<Amoz> nej
<Amoz> bääh
<Hund> Ubuntu trollar med mig.
<Amoz> jag trollar med ubuntu
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> i r weezard
<Hund> Eller Apache.
<Amoz> indian
<Hund> # mv Amoz /dev/null
<Amoz> eeeek
 * Amoz dies
<Hund> :O
<Hund> I'm sawwy
<Amoz>  ♪♪♪ if i were sorry  ♪♪♪
<Amoz> hmm installera cm13 nu kanske
<Hund> Jag ska försöka lösa mysteriet med min server.
<Hund> Allt var frid och fröjd till jag köpte en domän då jag behövde ett certifikat.
<Amoz> uh
<Amoz> letsencrypt
<Amoz> <3
<Hund> Dom vill ha en domän.
<Amoz> duckdns.org <3
<Hund> Äscjh
<Hund> Palla tillfälliga saker.
<Amoz> o.o
<Hund> Men jag tror Ubuntu har pillat på Apache.
<Hund> Default är /var/www/html och inte /var/www.
<Amoz> eller är det apache som pillat på ubuntu?
<Hund> Surfar jag in på min domän kommer jag till /var/www/html. Lägger jag till /tt-rss på slutet kommer jag till /var/www/html.
<Hund> Anger jag min IP-adress fungerar det däremot.
<Hund> ...
<Amoz> vhosts kan vara luriga, om du använder det
<Amoz> gäller å hålla tungan rätt i mun
<Hund> Jag ordnade det nu i hopp om att det skulle fungera.
<Amoz> men det är ni hundra dåliga på ;)
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> hundar*
<Amoz> *flås flås flås*
<Hund> Det ska tilläggas att jag har tt-rss i /var/www/tt-rss.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Äsch
<Hund> Nu yrar du. :P
<Amoz> nevaaaaaah
<Amoz> posta din conf så kanske nån hack person kan helpa dig
<Hund> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Hund> Det är en kopia av den.
<Amoz> mailto: halp@apache.org subject: HAAAAAAAAAALPPPPPPP
<Hund> Bortsett från namn då.
<Hund> lol
<Amoz> btrfs
<Hund> Men jag förstår inte varför Ubuntu måste pacha allting för.
<Hund> pacha också..
<Hund> Ändra på allting*
<Amoz> pacaha
<Amoz> pachu
<Amoz> macu pichu
<Amoz> pikachu
<Amoz> heter han faktiskt!
<Amoz> alltså, du kan ju fråga hela debian-communityn, meneee
<Amoz> det enklaste här är nog att kika dina loggar
<Hund> Eller så skiter jag i allting.
<Amoz> för om jag minns rätt kommer den säga vilken vhost som tolkar vad
<Amoz> det är också en lösning
<Amoz> :D
<Amoz> "fsck this shit
<Amoz> *flips table*
<Hund> ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻
<Hund> Bah
<bittin> http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-6910p/specs/ kollegan tänkte sälja dessa laptops med Ubuntu Mate för 900kr-1000kr om nån behöver en billig surf och irc dator ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-16
<Barre> bittin: spännande
<Coffe> *gäspar*
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-18
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<Barre> tjo tjo
<Zooklubba> Är det värt att vara paranoid över ålder på hårddiskar? Har 3x240GB ssds. Den ena är väl 2 år, nr 2 är väl ett halvår eller så. Den tredje är ny. Tänkte 2 st för Raid 1 för ubuntu och sedan 1 för Windows (mestadels några spel annars används bara linux)
<Zooklubba> tänkte väl ny + gammal raid 1. Mellangammal för windows.
<Zooklubba> Hund: synpunkter. Du som är gammal
<Hund> Zooklubba: Kolla SMART och se till att ha backup.
<Hund> Kör du RAID 1 är det ju säkrare också.
<Hund> Jag brukar försöka se till att byta ut mina efter 5 år.
<Hund> Dock känns väl RAID 1 inte så jättenödvändigt för systemet om det är något mer kritiskt.
<Hund> Jag kör hellre Raid på lagringen där jag har backups.
<Zooklubba> Hund: haha, med tanke på att det klagas som fan på alla mina diskar (inte i desktopen men andra jag har haft)
<Hund> Aha. :)
<Zooklubba> minns innan red osv fanns, så köpte jag enterprise diskar från WD. 2TB diskade kostade 2,5k när vanliga 2tb diskar kostade typ 800-900 kr. Så 2,5 ggr kostnaden
<Zooklubba> Mycket högre MTTF och 5 år istället för 3 som var standard då
<Zooklubba> 2 bad sectors
<Zooklubba> är det nog för att byta ut den enligt garantin?
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Uhm
<Hund> Jag tror det?
<Zooklubba> WD tillät mig byta ut 2 diskar för den ena disken hade bad sectors, minns inte antalet.
<Zooklubba> Men byta ut diskar köpta i Sverige i Norge via WD. Det var FAN inte roligt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Zooklubba> power-on hours 1y4mo19d
<Zooklubba> den andra har 5mo13d.
<Zooklubba> power cycle count 147/29
<Hund> Hur får du i år osv?
<Hund> Min visar timmar. :P
<Zooklubba> gnome-disks
<Zooklubba> eller ja, gnome-disk-utility eller nåt heter paketet, men du startar det via gnome-disks
<Hund> Min har varit igång 48293 timmar.
<Hund> Det är drygt 5,5 år.
<Zooklubba> luckost
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Intel SSD <3
<Zooklubba> har aldrig haft diskar som levt så länge
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Noooo....
<Guest65919> halllå eller,
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-19
<Groggy> När man använder curl i bash för att logga in på en webbsida måste en cookie sparas. Går den att spara undan i en variabel i bash? Jag har bara lyckats få ut den till fil och är osäker på vad man ska söka på då "alla andra" verkar spara ner cookiedata till fil när de använder curl...
<Barre> Groggy: -c /path/to/file  sparar ner cookie data, -b /path/to/file skickar cookie data från filen
<Groggy> Barre: jo, alltså jag får det att funka om jag sparar ner cookiedata till fil. Men jag funderade väl mer över om man var tvungen att skriva till fil och inte bara ha informationen i en variabel
<Groggy> Men det kanske är så det är tänkt att funka?
<Barre> osäker på om jag förstår riktigt vad du menar, men du kan ju alltid läsa cookiefilen (med hjälp av sed och/eller awk) och suga in den delen av cookien du är intresserad av till en variabel
<Groggy> Jag vill (om möjligt) undvika att skriva till disk
<andol> Groggy: Beroende på varför du vill undvika att skriva till disk så kanske du kan spara filen under /dev/shm ?
<andol> Groggy: Annars, ifall du vill att curl ska vara mer flexibelt kanske du hellre vill använda dig utav libcurl? Fast då pratar vi inte längre bash.
<Groggy> andol: Dels att det är ett SD-kort (en raspberry pi), så det skulle kunna vara skönt att inte skriva mer än "vad som är nödvändigt" (sen att man kan lära sig något nytt om både systemet och linux på samma gång :P). Men /dev/shm ska jag läsa på om, vet inte om jag är så sugen på att gräva djupare än curl då det får jobbet gjort
<andol> Groggy: I korthet så är /dev/shm en standardmontering som nyttjar tmpfs, varpå det inte finns någon disk bakom, utan innehållet lagras i RAM.
<andol> ...eller strikt sett så nyttjar tmpfs virtuell minne, varpå det även finns en risk att swap används vid behov.
<andol> Å andra sidan, detsamma gäller med vad du sparar i en variabel, att det skulle kunna lagras i swap.
<andol> Groggy: Ifall du inte redan är bekant med mktemp så kan jag tipsa om det, ha ett fast namn på den temporära filen, som redan skulle kunna vara upptagen, etc.
<Zooklubba> Är det inte lättare och bättre om du ställer frågan med bakgrund om exakt vad du vill göra. Tänker på XY-problem
<andol> CURLTMP=$(mktemp --tmpdir=/dev/shm)
<Groggy> Läste på om /dev/shm på Arch wiki, där stod precis det du skrev andol. Ang swap så ska det (vad jag vet) mycket till innan det börjar swappas för att oset är byggt för att köras från ett SD-kort. Mktemp verkar riktigt najs faktiskt! Jag har lite att göra/läsa in mig på nästa gång jag kan sätta mig med problemet
<Groggy> Zooklubba: jag vet inte riktigt om jag förstår din fråga. Men ja, jag kan hålla med om att kontext kan vara bra...
<Groggy> Men samtidigt tror jag mina tankar kring problemet kommit upp som "svar på svaren"
<andol> Groggy: Nej, i praktiken skulle jag inte oroa mig över swap-skrivningar i det här fallet, utan ville mest nämna det för kompletthetens skull.
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-20
<hami> hello
<hami> ingen har?
<hami> any one
<Hund> hami: Nope. Alla gömmer sig.
<hami> ok
<Spookan> hami: Whats up?
<Spookan> Hehe.
<Hund> Det ramlar in så mycket konstigt folk på IRC: :P
<Hund> Många tycks tro att folk sitter och tassar på tå i väntan på att dom ska få sina frågor besvarad på under 60 sek. Gärna att man ska fråga vad dom behöver hjälp med, så att dom slipper ställa frågan.
<hami> behöver råd
<Spookan> Mjo tyvärr..
<Hund> hami: Fråga inte om att fråga, fråga bara.
<hami> bästa bärbar dator för att använda ubuntu
<hami> skulle vilja köpa en nya
<hami> Dell?
<Hund> Dell gör bra saker.
<hami> Dell XPS?
<Hund> Vad som är "bäst" är ju en väldigt relativt.
<hami> System76?
<Hund> Det är båda bra märken.
<Hund> Men det beror ju helt på vad du ska ha den till?
<Hund> Ska du surfa lite så är ju en XPS bortkastade pengar.
<hami> lite förväg användare...
<Hund> Hm?
<hami> 3 virtuella maskiner tillsaman
<Spookan> Hund: Han/hon kör nog med Google Translate. :P
<hami> ha ha
<hami> lets take it english!
<Hund> :D
<hami> was trying to improve my Swedish! damn!
<Hund> Where are you from?
<hami> Stockholm
<Hund> Pratar man inte svenska i Stockholm? :P
<hami> from where i came from?
<Hund> Jag pratar svenska, palla skämma ut mig med min engelska. ;)
<hami> ok
<Hund> Det jag menade var du kommer ifrån ursprungligen.
<Hund> ?*
<hami> Iran
<hami> du?
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Sverige. :)
<hami> Bra!
<hami> what is a good laptop top then?
<Spookan> hami: Macbook.
<hami> i am mac user but would like to switch to som Linux
<Hund> hami: Det beror helt på vad du ska ha den till.
<Hund> Du kan ju installera Linux på en Apple-dator.
<hami> yes i know that but
<hami> i would like to have pre configure hardware for that
<Hund> Har du råd så har ju System 76 populära laptops.
<hami> i dont want to that my thunderbolt port should stop working after Ubuntu instalation on my Mac
<sireorion>  /msg NickServ identify kroffe1
<sireorion> tja grabbar o töser
<sireorion> hat satt igång lampserver o allt funkar perfa
<Amoz> yeaaah, hoppas snubben byter lösen nu =/
<ispookan> Hehe
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-15
<Dynamit> Värst vad det är tyst här på senaste tiden då
<Barre> mm
<Dynamit> Barre har bamsefar skrämt alla?
<Dynamit> eller nej jag vet det är HeMan som skrämt alla
<Dynamit> haha
 * HeMan flexar musklerna och skräms
<Dynamit> Nämen någon som lever fortfarande i kanalen :P
 * HeMan spelar död
<HeMan> :)
<Dynamit> Rulla runt HeMan
<Dynamit> :P
 * HeMan rullar runt
<Dynamit> skumt min irssi verkar inte vilja som jag vill när gäller ansluta via "proxy" på alla irc serverar av sig själv
<Dynamit> men men
<Dynamit> har viktigare saker bry mig i en bråka med det just nu
<Dynamit> som hitta skadlig kod på en WP baserad hemsida som låter någon skicka spam (eller ja försöka skicka spam) via den servern som
<Dynamit> hemsidan ligger på
<Dynamit> De som skapade den hemsidan tema kan skriva rätt bra koder i sig
<Dynamit> men de missade något så viktigt som "defined('ABSPATH') or die(header('Location: ' . "http://" . $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']));" i var ända fil för temat
<Dynamit> så antagligen på något vänster så den skadliga koden kom in ifrån början
<Dynamit> eller ja die(header...) kan egentligen vara vad som bara den dödar försöket att tillåta anrop direkt till filen
<Barre> Dynamit: det tror jag inte, han är en riktig nallebjörn
<Dynamit> Haha vet jag väl Barre :P
<gustavwiz> Är http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki borttagen?
<gustavwiz> Och http://help.ubuntu-se.org?
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-17
<Dynamit> Hur är läge?
<Laban> Seg, huvudont.
<Laban> Men det är ju freeeeeeda.
<Dynamit> Fan vad dött det är
<Mathisen> snart sommar då vaknar kanske folk ur ide
<Dynamit> LoL någon har tagit mitt extremt låsta öppna trådlösa och upprepar den som sin egna
<Dynamit> bara ett problem de kan inte surfa för allting är avstängd förut viss port till visst IPv4
<Dynamit> två de kan inte ens prata med varandras datorer
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/MBjUj1jK
<Dynamit> det där IPv6 adresserna tillhör mig
<Dynamit> eller ja hela rangen efter 41bd tillhör mig
<Dynamit> 3 är prefix för gästnätverket
<Dynamit> undrar om man ska sätta upp trådlöst nätverk som bara har IPv6 låsa det till bara kunna använda port 80
<Dynamit> och se om någon försöker snylta på den bara för att
<Dynamit> hahaaha
<Dynamit> eller ja 3 var vist prefix för mitt arbets nätverk
<Dynamit> vilket gör det väldigt spännande för den är lösenords skyddad
<Mathisen> låt de använda de någon dag, fixa till någon smart mitm attack och sno lite upgifter från dem
<Mathisen> bara arpspoof eller driftnet kan va kul.. vilket script kiddy som helst kan använde de.. så ser du va de gör
<Dynamit> du jag har openWRT i routern här och hemma i Brandbergen
<Dynamit> plus i det jag använder som switch/ap
<Dynamit> så sckiddy är lite elakt kalla mig jag brukar dok vara lat och använda saker som är färdiga
<Mathisen> mina router har också openWRT tror ganska många kommer me de
<Mathisen> dock så suger min ISP de vägrar ge oss admin till routern
<Dynamit> Du RB450G har inte openWRT ifrån början
<Dynamit> inte wdr4900 heller eller WR1043ND
<Dynamit> eller WRT54GL
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> sedan vet jag inte vad jag ska göra av hela min längd av IPv6 men är bra ha adresser till övers haha
<Dynamit> sänker någon säg 50 av mina IPv6 vem bryr sig har löjligt många att använda till
<Barre> kör du tunnlat eller native Dynamit ? vilken ISP?  har tjatat på IPv6 för "öppen fiber" i några år, men det verkar inte vara prioriterat... :(
<Dynamit> Hemma i Brandbergen har jag native men min openWRT verkar ha små problem och har inte orkat börja om ifrån början
<Dynamit> och kompilera openWRT
<Dynamit> RB450G är liksom lite jobb när man ska flasha
<Dynamit> men här jag är nu kör jag tunnlad
<Barre> hmm
<Dynamit> i Brandbergen kör vi Ownit
<Dynamit> Bredbandsbolaget här
<Dynamit> hemma hos farmor fick hon åtminstone förut med gamla routern IPv6 men de skrev officiellt att de inte delar ut ipv6
<Dynamit> och i Jordbro så delar de uppenbarligen inte alls ut IPv6
<Dynamit> för då hade min WR1043ND fått det
<Dynamit> kör liksom anpassad CC 15.05.1 som bara innehåller det jag vill ha i routern
<Dynamit> eftersom WR1043ND inte har jätte mycket flashminne eller ram-.minne
<Dynamit> LoL snart är IPv6 endast nätverket uppsatt
<Dynamit> mohahaha
<Dynamit> oj missade ställa in neka alla protokoll i brandväggen så de inte ser de andra nätverken
<Barre> lite orättvist är det allt...
<Dynamit> skaffa tunnel du med då barre
<Dynamit> det är gratis
<Dynamit> Få se när ena grannen är ute går med typ sin telefon på gården eller den tycker att jag sänder starkare signal
<Dynamit> mohaha
<Dynamit> Undrar om min bärbara tillåter mig installera andra OS än Win10 beror ju på hur låst UEFI biosen är
<Dynamit> har en SSD liggandes som inte är stor men tillräckligt för installera backtrack och kunna ha roligt
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> eller ja Kali
 * Dynamit funderar om jag behöver W***** i arbets laptopen eller om inte ska gå över helt till *nix
<Dynamit> det mesta finns trots allt till *nix det som kan vara är om jag behöver köra något som absolut bara finns till det här möget
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-18
<wolf-hbg> Hej
<wolf-hbg> Vad händer här inne
<wolf-hbg> NÃ¥gon som vet ett bra Ato cad program till Urbuntu ??
<Barre> Dynamit: orkar  inte, körde det förut. gav upp tilslut
<wolf-hbg> NÃ¥gon som vet var man hittar Reaver
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-12
<Spookan> God morgon gott folk!
<Hund> Mors.
<Barre> tjo tjo
<Hund> Vad har vi för oss här idag då?
<HeMan> Jag ska data datat på datan
<HeMan> Hela dagen!
<HeMan> :)
<Hund> Det låter datastiskt kul?
<HeMan> sry, jag menar dricka kaffe hela dagen
<HeMan> :-P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag ska till staden om några timmar så jag vågar inte dricka mer kaffe. :D
<Hund> När jag åker till staden förvandlas min blåsa till en gubblåsa. Det slår aldrig fel..
<Laban>  < Spookan> Laban: Var det du som tipsade om ett snes spel till mig igår? // Japp, Terranigma.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-13
<Spookan> Vem ska stå för chatten nu när Peyam inte är här då? :P
<Hund> Spookan: Du verkar det som.
<Spookan> Ja vad ska vi chatta om då pojkar? :P
<Hund> Tangentbord.
<Spookan> Kör på!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Vad har du för tangentbord?
<Hund> Och varför har du inte fler?
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Jag har ett mac tagentbord, det räcker :P
 * Hund tappar all respekt för Spookan
<Barre> stå på dig Spookan!
<Hund> Här kommer gubbmaffian.
<Hund> Det är bäst att man passar sig. ;)
<Hund> Vad har Barre för sig då?
<andol> Kör ett Thinkpad-tangetbord på jobbet, och funkar såpass bra med den inbyggda trackpointen att jag helt dissat att ha en mus inkopplad.
<Hund> Det finns tangentbord med trackpoints. :)
<Hund> Alltså 'vanliga' tangentbord.
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keyboard/products/tex-yoda2-diy-kit
<Hund> Där. :)
<Hund> 2500 kr för ett kit.
<Nafallo> hang on...
<Nafallo> "inkopplad"...
<Nafallo> vad är det?
<Hund> Inkopplad?
<Nafallo> är inte möss trådlösa nu för tiden?
<Hund> Finns det trådlösa menar du?
<Nafallo> beror väl på...
<Nafallo> tror säkert det finns "trådar" inuti om man dissikerar en.
<andol> Hund: Vanliga, till skillnad från mitt ovanliga tangentbord?
<Hund> haha va?
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Har du ovanliga tangentbord?
<andol> Hund: Nej, men undrade mest varför du tog upp 'vanliga' tangentbord med tackpoints.
<Hund> ah
<Hund> haha :P
<Barre> Hund: håller på att migrera mina ansible roles & playbooks till saltstack, samt sätter upp ett docker-swarm kluster.
<Hund> Gubbgöra alltså.
<Hund> :D
<Barre> alltid
<Hund> Det är tur att du gör det så att jag slipper.
<Hund> Du är lite av en vardagsggubbhjälte.
<Barre> \o/
<andol> Barre: Hur trivs du med Salt då?
<Barre> andol: för tidigt att säga, betydligt högre inlärningskurva än ansible är väl vad jag noterat hitintills. Men det är ju python, så det är bra. verkar enkelt att skriva egna moduler och plugins.
<Barre> andol: gillar också att det finns många allternativ på hur kommunikationen görs, server/agent, proxy eller ssh
<Barre> andol: samt att multi-master verkar vara "enkelt" att få till (även om jag misstänker att det behovet inte kommer att uppstå i min miljö) :)
<andol> Barre: Klart att du ska köra multi-master, bara för att du kan!
<andol> Liksom inte så att din hemma-infrastruktur enbart finns för att uppfylla specifika praktiska behov? :)
<Barre> andol: det är ju iofs väldigt sant
<Barre> Hund: är du inte lite ledsen nu=
<Barre> s/=/?/
<Barre> Hund: https://www.amdflaws.com/
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-14
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Barre> mörrn
<Spookan> Barre: Vad göres?
<Barre> Spookan: jobbar, själv då
<Spookan> Barre: Slappar, dricker kaffe, sitter och funderar på om man skulle testa Gentoo i Virtual Box.
<Hund> Spookan: Gört!
<Barre> Hund: verkar varit en väldigt överdrift, på gränsen till hoax, den där amdflaw
<Hund> Jag blev först lite förskräckt, men insåg snabbt att det var något troll. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Jag orkade en rad :P
<Spookan> mkdir /mnt/gentoo, sen tröttnade jag, haha!
<Hund> hahaha
<Hund> Gentoo är trevligt om du har lite tid och tålamod att sätta dig in i det.
<Spookan> Kanske smidigare att testa detta. https://www.sabayon.org
<Hund> Jag har ingen erfarenhet av det.
<Hund> Men poängen med Gentoo för mig är OpenRC och emerge.
<Hund> Med Sabayon har får du ju Systemd och en massa binärer.
<Spookan> Ok, fattar 0 :P
<Spookan> Men de skulle behöva lite mer seeds på sina torrents.
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hund: Hur går det med moderkortet då?
<Hund> Jag fick sms om det för 3 min att de var klar.
<Hund> Helt fantastiskt.. 12 dagar tog det för dem att flasha BIOS åt mig.
<Spookan> Bra service :P
<Hund> Hade jag en äldre CPU hade jag kunnat göra det på 10 min själv.
<Hund> Oja.
<Hund> -själv*
<Hund> De var iallafall billiga, 300 kr kostar det.
<Spookan> Ok, men sega ;)
<Hund> Mjo. :P
<Hund> Jag hämtar den imorgon dock, jag orkar inte åka buss 10 mil enkom för det när jag ska in imorgon ändå. :P
<Spookan> Nä det förstår jag hehe.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Nu börjar jag bli lite väl egotrippad.
<Hund> Försökte surfa till githund.com..
<Laban> Hund: Bra med ambitioner :)
<andol> Hund: Låter som en domän som bara väntar på att registreras!
<Hund> haha :D
<Nafallo> andol: du eller jag? :-)
<Nafallo> andol: du kör kanske GIT till något dock ;-)
 * andol försöker ha så mycket data som möjligt i Git.
<Nafallo> jag kör fortfarande Bazaar om jag har något val ;-)
<andol> Hipster VCS :P
<Nafallo> dags för kaffe kanske...
<Nafallo> andol: finns ju till och med en bzr-to-git-brygga att testa ;-)
<Hund> Kaffe är på gång här.
<Spookan> Öl här... :P
<Hund> lol
<Spookan> Lill Lördag idag ju! :P
<Hund> :D
<Squarism> När är det dags att upgradera till 18.04? Dagen det släpps eller innan?
<Hund> Squarism: Det beror på.
<Hund> Vill du inte riskera något brukar man rekommendera att man väntar till första punktsläppet.
<Hund> Dvs 18.04.1.
<Squarism> Hund, tack
<Squarism> En till fråga. Trots att jag använt ubuntu i snart 7 år så känner jag mig som en vilsen nybörjare. Speciellt när det gäller desktop appar. Finns det några desktop appar man bör installera som gör livet mkt enklare
<Hund> Det är det svårt att svara på. Vi är ju alla väldigt olika. :)
<Squarism> ...då menar jag inte massa coola meters
<Squarism> Hund, helt klart. Men som sagt - jag tror jag inte installerat en enda så känns som om jag missing out
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Jag använder ju bara textbaserade saker, men typ.. err. Jag kommer inte på något. :P
<Hund> Spana lite på typ r/linux eller den där bloggen "OMG! Ubuntu".
<Hund> Liferea kanske?
<Hund> Det var en bra RSS-läsare förut i alla fall.
<Squarism> JAg skulle vilja ha någon icke-jobbig task manager / notepad som ligger on top o bara är smidig och icke ful
<Hund> Taskwarrior körde jag med förut, men den är textbaserad.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-15
<vhsvhyh> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<vhsvhyh> sm0rux uniquorn Zongva andol ubot9 lillebrorx q-biq Whiskey coffe raztafari_ chuun Spookan Squarism nibbo Mathisen johanbr larsemil senate delhage bamsefar ubuntulog Screedo k1\\4h sptnx oGG Markslap pinnen gusnan jonasbits lo
<sptnx> o_O
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> God morgon gott folk!
<Hund> Mors
<Spookan> Läget?
<Hund> Jovars, det rullar på.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Samma här typ, kaffe och kollar runt på webben lite, hittade en kul grej, ska visa..
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Spookan> https://archive.org/details/CDROM10.3 Nostalgi :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> wow
<Hund> lspci -v
<Hund> Varför kände jag inte till den flaggan innan? :P
<Spookan> Hund: Kommer du ihåg "Dont copy that floppy"? :P
<Hund> Kanske. :)
<Barre> Spookan: najs länk, bokmärkt :)
<Spookan> Barre: De har massor med grejjer på den sidan.
<Spookan> Hund: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI
<Hund> Barre älskar att klicka på okända länkar har jag hört.
<Nafallo> Hund: för att du inte läser hjälpen :-P
<Hund> Nafallo: Pfft. ;P
<Hund> Spookan: haha, den är så dålig.
<Hund> Jag slänger på min favoritlåt med Sadness istället. :D
<Hund> https://hooktube.com/watch?v=58o4Q3BQxWs
<Spookan> Mjo hehe, ah en ny sida ;)
<Hund> Depressive black metal när den är som bäst. :D
<Spookan> Hund: Här är mer mitt stuk. https://hooktube.com/watch?v=tKi9Z-f6qX4
<Hund> Jag har aldrig fastnat för honom. :)
<Spookan> Hehe. :P
<propus> god dagens.
<coffe> mr google är segt..  vars tusan spar jag ner multipath routes om jag vill ha dom aktiverade efter reboot ?
<Nafallo> beror nog på vad du använder för att sätta upp dina nät efter boot...
<Nafallo> gissningvis på samma ställe.
<coffe> jag får göra det manuellt nu .. så det är inte vad  jag önskar.. så hitta något sätt som överlever en reboot
<Nafallo> rutter eller allt nät?
<coffe> problemet är när jag sätter upp eth1 och pingar det , så försöker den skicka svaret via defaultroute och då fel interface
<Barre> kan någon hilighta mig plz
<Nafallo> Barre: mm
<Barre> Nafallo: tack
<Nafallo> coffe: fortfarande, om du sätter upp resten av nät med t.ex. NetworkManager, låt det sköta om dina flertal rutter också. vet inte hur man konfar det du använder innan vi vet vad du använder dock...
<Nafallo> Barre: sls
<coffe> Nafallo,  är en server. så ingen networkmanager  ?
<Nafallo> nej, jag är ingen server :-)
<Nafallo> hur konfigurerar du nätverket på den. vilken fil?
<coffe> detta är ju tyvärr centos , så per interface
<Nafallo> coffe: https://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Deployment_Guide/s1-networkscripts-static-routes.html
<Barre> skulle man kunna få en hilight till?
<Nafallo> coffe: sysconfig heter det du använder för övrigt.
<Nafallo> Barre vet!
<Barre> tack!
<Nafallo> den kunskapen vet jag inte om det är värt att tacka för. just saying.
<coffe> tack Nafallo
<coffe> men den hittar ju sitt lokala nät.. men kan inte routa till source då den försöker anv fel interface för det .. lyssnar på eth1. skickar pp eth0
<Nafallo> coffe: tror du får förklara bättre vad du vill göra då...
<Nafallo> det är klart att den följer routingtabellen. det är väl inget konstigt med det?
<coffe> jag ska köra en LB som kommer tilldela kubernets services ip via  ARP .  men de lär ju inte fungera så bra om den försöker routa tillbaka via fel interface.
<coffe> eth0 = 172.10.10.10 , eth1 172.20.20.20 , vill kunna pinga bägge
<Nafallo> från 0.0.0.0/0 ?
<coffe> från ett annat internt nät
<coffe> jag befinner mig på 172.30.30.30
<coffe> kan vi säga
<Nafallo> så eth1 ska bara svara till specifika, kända, nät?
<Nafallo> allt annat ska ut på eth0?
<coffe> nja ,,  eth0 = sidan.intern m eth1 = sidan.public
<Nafallo> ah, och du vill att eth0 ska svara sin egen väg till samma nät...
<coffe> skulle behöva egen default gw beroende på vilket interface paketet kommer in på
<Nafallo> ehrm. så ge eth1 default route och sätt mer specifika rutter till eth0?
<Nafallo> varför behöver eth0 default gw om den bara ska prata med interna saker där du vet vilka nät det är?
<coffe> bägge näten ska kunna routa tillbaka till alla interna nät.
<coffe> för pingar jag nu eth1 addresen så försöker den routa svaret via eth0
<Nafallo> jag tror du har trasig arkitektur någonstans i din lösning :-)
<HeMan> coffe: man kan lösa det med ip rule bland annat
<HeMan> coffe: ska se om jag jag hittar hur
<coffe> HeMan, ok.. tack
<Nafallo> VRFer.
<coffe> personen som designade detta nät hänger inte här längre :)
<HeMan> coffe: typ så här https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System
<HeMan> coffe: sen kan du behöva tweaka lite
<HeMan> coffe: eller twerka beroende på humör
<Nafallo> alltså. inte bara nät. jag tror arkitekturen är onödigt komplicerad om du behöver flera routingtabeller på samma system ;-)
<coffe> Nafallo, mycket troligt.
<coffe> HeMan,  jag ska testa .. för den läsningen jag hittade innan så slutade flannel fungera :/
<HeMan> :)
<Nafallo> så tillbaka till ritbordet och se till att inte ha med saker som att alla interface ska svara på alla frågor och skicka svaren från samma interface :-P
<HeMan> coffe: flannel-twerk, måste ut på youtube tycker jag nog!
<coffe> Nafallo,  inte direkt lätt rita om.
<Nafallo> inte direkt lätt implementera något trasigt heller ;-)
<coffe> men  jag är öppen för förslag.
<Nafallo> som du märker
<Nafallo> jag kör VRFer hemma, men då är det på edge routern också ;-)
<coffe> hur applya en intern cloud lösning där man vill tilldela IP dynamiskt till LB punkter som skapas dynamiskt . och sedan hålla kvar den interna nätstrukturen som delar av nät i olika säkerhets nivåer.  där hostarna för cloud ligger på ett nät som man inte gärna vill exponera utåt  .
<Nafallo> man säger åt interna interfacet att bara routra till de interna näten :-)
<Nafallo> men ja. pre-study osv. anställ mig en vecka eller tre? :-)
<Nafallo> det låter hur som helst som ni inte är färdiga med ritbordet än ;-)
<coffe> vissa fakta kanske inte går att ändra
<Nafallo> det kan vara, men då får man arbeta fram ett sätt runt dem.
<Nafallo> före implementation helst ;-)
<coffe> så hur skulle man sätta upp det då  ?
<Nafallo> som sagt. jag skulle gå tillbaka till ritbordet med precis den frågan istället för att behöva VRFer på servrar :-)
<coffe> ritbord säger inte mycket .. så :P
<Nafallo> om det visar sig att du verkligen behöver det, fine. men det är frågetecken just nu, och det betyder att ritbordet är ofullständigt.
<Nafallo> ritbord säger allt du behöver för att kunna implementera det ;-)
<coffe> då har ritbordet fel .
<Nafallo> *shrugs*
<Nafallo> ehrm. eller så har vi olika syn på hur vi gillar att driva våra projekt som IT arkitekter :-)
<coffe> i wish i where one .. just a simple implementation tech
<Nafallo> ah. jag kommer från andra sidan. jag är arkitekt :-)
<coffe> men tydligen inte ens med ditt kompetens så kan du komma på ett bra sätt göra det : P :P :P
<Nafallo> jag har redan sagt att du får ställa dig på kö om du behöver mig några veckor? ;-)
<Nafallo> jag har för lite material för att bygga en lösning åt dig gratis :-)
<coffe> där är nog problemet.. jag har inte möjighet bygga om..  utan bara lösa problemen som finns .
<Nafallo> mjo, men i det här fallet var problem ett att alla interface ska fungera som en fristående server :-P
<Nafallo> om det är ett krav, implementera det med två servrar då... :-)
<Nafallo> eller gäster.
<Nafallo> eller containers.
<coffe> de löser ju inte problemet.
<Nafallo> personligen tror jag inte eth0 ska kunna prata med allt. det borde räcka att routra näten det interfacet ska kunna prata med.
<Nafallo> men du sa att den ska kunna prata med allt. oavsett om det är internt.
<coffe> jag är för dälig på nät för att veta om det skulle fungera det du säger eller om du svarar hammare på min fåga om färg
<Nafallo> internt är ett fängelse. de ska kunna prata med fångvaktarn. alla som inte sitter inne ska också kunna prata med fångvaktarn. därför har han två telefoner. den interna har bara ett nummer som fungerar inne på fängelset, medans den externa har ett publikt nummer som alla andra kan ringa honom på.
<Nafallo> vettigt så långt?
<Nafallo> eller vill du att alla som inte sitter inne ska kunna få svar från hans interna telefonnummer också? :-P
<Nafallo> hans interna telefon behöver liksom inte veta om mer än cellerna?
<coffe> internt nät != åtkomlig eller routat på/från internet
<coffe> HeMan,  än så länge verkar det fungera
<Nafallo> coffe: så ja. då behöver du inte VRFer :-)
<Nafallo> coffe: default route på eth1, specifika rutter till interna nät till en intern gateway på eth0.
<Squarism> jag saknar typ "sexiga" desktop appar till ubuntu. De mesta ser ut som år 2000 windows.
<Mathisen> Squarism, och vad för appar vill du ha då
<Squarism> Mathisen, hmm. Jag kan inte riktigt sätta fingret på det. Men typ lite sånna smarta saker som bara dyker upp när man hovrar över applet baren eller har musen mot sidan av skärmen.
<Mathisen> Squarism, lite svårt att ge tips på bara det där du..
<Squarism> haha =D
<Mathisen> kolla https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/ för lite inspiration
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-16
<coffe> i network cfg , kan man köra med variabler där ?
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Nafallo> morgon
<coffe> Tjo
<Nafallo> hmm. koffeinfritt kaffe?
<Nafallo> sover man bättre på nätterna om man använder sådana på eftermiddagen när suget blir för stort? ;-)
<Barre> koffinfritt kaffe är som köttfria köttbullar, sockerfri sockerkaka, alkoholfri vodka.
<Nafallo> täcker inte riktigt behovet? ;-)
<Barre> det är ett jävla påfund helt enkelt, vill du inte ha koffin, dick inte kaffe :P
<Laban> Bra där!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Kaffe vore inte fel.
<Hund> Jag borde beställa mer kaffe också.
<Nafallo> det var det jag höll på med innan jag började prata med folk, tror jag...
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Då var det kaffe och te beställt. :)
<Nafallo> du läser inte lika mycket reviews som mig :-P
<Hund> Va? :P
<Nafallo> du beställer kaffe utan att läsa vad andra tycker om kaffet först? ;-)
<Hund> Jag har redan köpt 9999 kilo med deras kaffe. :P
<Hund> Nafallo: Testat Johan & Nyström?
<Nafallo> japp
<Hund> Vad tycker du om det?
<Nafallo> testat på café bara.
<Hund> Ah
<Nafallo> jag brukar köpa från Kahls
<Hund> Jag brukar köpa från Baristashoppen, de har fraktfritt över 300 kr.
<Nafallo> fast nu var det ESE kuddar jag funderade på att testa :-P
<Hund> Okej. :)
<coffe> jag har ett 172.20.110/23 nät,  om jag behöver ange en cidr för det från adress 50 å uppåt ? eller vad är en lämplig delning ?  vill ha ett antal adresser i början som inte anv av LB för dynamisk tilldelning
<bamsefar> Va?
<coffe> lb fungerar typ som en dhcp , så jag vill ange en så stor del som möjligt av det nätet till denna
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men cidr är ju binärt
<bamsefar> Vill du ha .110.50 - .111.254 ?
<coffe> ja
<coffe> eller bästa närmaste
<bamsefar> Det är ett /24 + ett /25 + ett /26 typ
<coffe> så om jag get det 111.0/24 fungerar det ?
<bamsefar> Typ
<Nafallo> pratar vi DHCP scope eller rutt? ;-)
<coffe> detta är ett scope tror jag :) fan va svåra frågor :P
<jolowolo> god afton mina blivande räddare i nöden
<jolowolo> jag har installerat ubuntu mate. och testade att installera raspAP. För att ha datorn som en Router.. Vart inte nöjd så jag raderade programmet via en uninstal.sh. problemet som kvar står är att jag fortfarande har en nätverksbrygga... även om jag tar bort den så funkar inte WIFI
<jolowolo> Och Kollar jag vid klockan så står det "Trådlöst nätverk/ Enheten hanteras inte"
<jolowolo> kan jag fixa detta på något sätt?
<jolowolo> jag vill att operativ systemet ska hantera mitt WIFI så att jag kan ansluta till mitt vanliga hemnätverk
<Hund> jolowolo: Har du länk till scriptet?
<jolowolo> Hund: jag testade att slänga tillbaka " /etc/network/interfaces " till ett "orginal"
<jolowolo> Hund: ska fixa en länk
<jolowolo> Hund: https://github.com/billz/raspap-webgui/blob/master/installers/uninstall.sh
<jolowolo> har fortfarande samma problem även när interfaces är tillbaka till orginal... vid uppstart av system så skapas en virbr0 (virtuellbrygga)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Hm, jadu.
<Hund> Jag har aldrig använt en nätverkshanterare förut eller vad det heter. :P
 * Barre slutade läsa när installations anvisningarna sa o.O :  wget -q https://git.io/voEUQ -O /tmp/raspap && bash /tmp/raspap
<Hund> :D
<jolowolo> Barre: jag höll på i 4 dar för att få det att funka o nu funkar inget istället-.
<Hund> Är det inte enklare att blåsa om allting bara? :)
<Hund> Universallösningen för allting Windows.
<jolowolo> Hund: problemet är att disken samt moderkortet är igensatt med en vägg
<Hund> Vart köpte du ditt datorchassi? Byggmax?
<jolowolo> japp
<Hund> :D
<jolowolo> detta var från början till cctv
<Hund> Ahh
<jolowolo> frågan är hur den gör en virtuell brygga var gång jag startar upp den
<Hund> Barre vet säkert.
<Hund> Men man måste smöra lite för honom innan han ger med sig.
<jolowolo> Barre: har du en aning?
 * jolowolo slänger över ett whisky glas till Barre 
<Barre> jolowolo, Hund: jag har ingen aning. Utmaningen är att förstå vad installationen har gjort för förändringar för att kunna förstå hur man backar ut från det. och jag upprepar
 * Barre slutade läsa när installations anvisningarna sa o.O :  wget -q https://git.io/voEUQ -O /tmp/raspap && bash /tmp/raspap
<jolowolo> Barre: kan man använda " virsh net-autostart default --disable "
 * jolowolo säger att Barre gjorde helt rätt
<jolowolo> google bästa vän.
<Hund> PFft.
<Hund> jolowolo: Searx använder alla coola personer!
<jolowolo> Hund: aldrig hört talats om... pga jag är ingen cool person bara en 4 barn far :P
<Hund> haha :)
<Barre> jolowolo: fyra barn!?!
<Barre> jag lärde mig efter två misstag :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag lärde mig av mina kompisar.
<Barre> det där lät snuskigt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det fanns inte med i mitt universum.
<Barre> =)
<Hund> bah
<Hund> Man känner sig gammal när man råkar dubbelklicka på en webblänk.
<Barre> hahahah...
<Barre> använder du mus!!!!?!?!??!?!?!
<Barre> busted Hund... busted!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Min sekundära webbläsare är Firefox. :)
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> Den jag använder för hemsidor jag inte litar på.
<Barre> min familj undrade precis vad jag skattade så högt åt ;)
<Hund> Den spar ingen historik, inga kakor, blockerar JS osv.
<Barre> links2
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag kanske ska testa den igen.
<Barre> försökte felanmäla SEB internetbank med att det inte gick att logga in med den browsern, fick snabbt svar om att den inte är supportad.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> DÃ¥ ska vi se.
<Barre> den enda supportanmälan jag inte fått stängd (bekräftat) är windows 3.11 installation där jag felanmälde att efter första diskettbytet och meddelandet om "Press any key to continue" så fungerade det inte med "Prt sc", delete, esc, alt, alt-gr, crtl, num-lock, shift, caps-lock eller pause
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Bah
<Hund> hjkl fungerar ju inte.
 * Barre erkänner skamset att han föredrar piltangenterna
<Hund> Jag har piltangenterna på hjkl via Caps Lock för de program som inte har stöd för hjkl. :)
<Barre> nice
<Hund> Tappar jag snabbt på Caps Lock är det Esc.
<Hund> Du kan förstå min förvirring när jag använder andra tangentbord..
<Barre> mmm
<Hund> Muskelminnet är farligt. :P
<Barre> det är mycket sant
<Hund> Vad har Barre för sig då?
<Hund> Du sitter väl inte hör för min skull antar jag?
<Barre> jag sitter och försöker få nextcloud att rulla i mitt docker swarm kluster
<Hund> Ahh. :)
<Barre> mycket frustrerande.. vad är det för fel som är trasigt?
<Hund> Jadu.
<Hund> Titta inte på mig.
<Barre> nej, jag ger mig för ikväll. Natti
<Hund> God natt!
<jolowolo> HÅLSÅG 220mm och vips så har jag fört in en usb med ubuntu igen och håller på att installera om skiten
<jolowolo> Hund: fan ca hålsågar kan göra underverk
<jolowolo> ca=va*
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-17
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-18
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> Morsn
<Hund> Morsning
<Umeaboy> Hej!
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-10
<luna_> https://primetime.bluejeans.com/a2m/live-event/zbdwcjbv Virtual Ubuntu conference
<ChiLLabiS> NÃ¥gon vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-11
<Barre> ja, nu men inte då
<Laban> Howdy
<Laban> Vet ni om man kan ladda upp filer med sftp-kommandot direkt från kommandoraden? Jag tänkte mig något så enkelt som $ sftp filen.txt user@servername.tld:
<Laban> ...men så var det ju inte.
<gusnan> Laban: https://www.electricmonk.nl/log/2014/06/16/upload-a-file-by-command-line-via-sftp/
<Hund> Laban: scp!
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-12
<Laban> Jo scp vet jag... men ville köra med sftp-kommandot (scp använder SFTP sedan rätt länge)
<Laban> Slutade med att jag körde curl och webDAV :) (av någon anledning så hittade inte applikationen sftp.exe i win10)
<Laban> ...ens med sökvägen angiven. Helskumt.
<Apachez> man sftp
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-13
<Apachez> https://i.redd.it/7s2rxrmk0fm41.jpg
<Apachez> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/89499099_10157316437482695_4922690054939213824_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_ohc=72eH5gSHj-sAX8heM4d&_nc_ht=scontent-arn2-1.xx&oh=65d627471fdd2851e3b48cc04896c94b&oe=5EA2B0DD
<chuun> min phishing idé var klockren tyckte jag
<chuun> köpa xx-fbcdn.net
<chuun> wow den är inte reggad nu så sh00t
